# Corrie last night



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2008)

Did the best line not belong to Blanche?  

Je regrette beaucoup


I laughed. Lots


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 23, 2008)

we got a power cut just as I was getting in to it


----------



## harpo (Oct 23, 2008)

Her and Eileen Grimshaw get some of the best lines.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 23, 2008)

eileen is fab!


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 23, 2008)

we don't get that show


----------



## harpo (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes she is.  The Queen of sarcastic one liners.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> eileen is fab!



int she?  Ace actress


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 23, 2008)

I have to watch Coronation Street and Emmerdale when I go to stay with my mother which I do every so often.  Either that or stare at the wall while she does.

The difference between 'Corrie' and the other one is dramatic.  Emmerdale has cardboard cut out characters and sordid downbeat unbelievable stories.  Coronation street has excellent acting and very good lines.

I don't watch it when I get home though, but I can see why people do.  If there must be soap operas Coronation Street is a good example.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2008)

so did you watch it last night?


----------



## Pip (Oct 23, 2008)

I think I should start watching it again.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2008)

Pip said:


> I think I should start watching it again.



i think you need to pm me and tell me who you are, cos i've no friggin idea


----------



## Pip (Oct 23, 2008)

sojourner said:


> i think you need to pm me and tell me who you are, cos i've no friggin idea



Enid


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2008)

Pip said:


> Enid



oh ffs 

pain in the arse


----------



## Annierak (Oct 23, 2008)

The writing has improved so much in corrie just lately, you can tell gay men are involved 

Even the kidnap storyline is amusing. When John comes with biscuits for Rosie and she says "Where's me hob nobs?" 

Blanche and Norris are my favorites though, hysterical


----------



## harpo (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, Jonathon Harvey ('Beautiful Things' and more recently 'Beautiful People') quite often writes it.  Gay and Scouse, a good comedy writing combination.


----------



## Annierak (Oct 23, 2008)

harpo said:


> Yes, Jonathon Harvey ('Beautiful Things' and more recently 'Beautiful People') quite often writes it.  Gay and Scouse, a good comedy writing combination.


Yeh i know and you can tell


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2008)

Annierak said:


> The writing has improved so much in corrie just lately, *you can tell gay men are involved *



can you?  

the writing goes through good and bad times - not sure their sexuality has owt to do with it _love_


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Even the kidnap storyline is amusing. When John comes with biscuits for Rosie and she says "Where's me hob nobs?"



that WAS funny   also, is it just me, or is anyone else more attracted to roseh in her shabby grey tshirt, than when she's all dolled up?

loving the vaseline tears too roseh


----------



## Annierak (Oct 23, 2008)

sojourner said:


> can you?
> 
> the writing goes through good and bad times - not sure their sexuality has owt to do with it _love_


Knowing Jonathan Harvey as i do and having a few books and seen his work i can tell he's involved. 

Yeh fuck all to do with his sexuality, just his writing style


----------



## Annierak (Oct 23, 2008)

Rosie is a minger in whatever she's wearing, also she's a kid, definitely not


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Rosie is a minger in whatever she's wearing, also she's a kid, definitely not



that's just me then

and monica, out of shameless? am i alone in that too?


----------



## Annierak (Oct 23, 2008)

sojourner said:


> that's just me then
> 
> and monica, out of shameless? am i alone in that too?


Think you are alone on monica too. You like em ugly dontcha?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2008)

Annierak said:


> You like em ugly dontcha?





that's not a nice thing to say about yourself babe


----------



## harpo (Oct 23, 2008)

sojourner said:


> that's just me then
> 
> and monica, out of shameless? am i alone in that too?



My BF said that too.  I don't quite know what to make of it


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2008)

harpo said:


> My BF said that too.  I don't quite know what to make of it



! woo! i'm not alone!!


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Oct 23, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> we don't get that show



Of course you do; even if you don't have satellite or cable. Just tune in to the Windsor CBC affilliate at 7:00 PM Mondays to Fridays. Or Sunday morning from 7:30 to 10:00 AM, if you want a whole week's worth at a time.

We're quite behind the UK, though. It's a few days into January 2008 just now. Michelle is going for her DNA test to see if her "son" was switched at birth, and Liam's just been plucked by helicopter from some desolate-looking abyss in the Lake District.


----------



## harpo (Oct 23, 2008)

Y_I_Otter said:


> Of course you do; even if you don't have satellite or cable. Just tune in to the Windsor CBC affilliate at 7:00 PM Mondays to Fridays. Or Sunday morning from 7:30 to 10:00 AM, if you want a whole week's worth at a time.
> 
> We're quite behind the UK, though. It's a few days into January 2008 just now. Michelle is going for her DNA test to see if her "son" was switched at birth, and Liam's just been plucked by helicopter from some desolate-looking abyss in the Lake District.



Jeez..poor Liam.  If only you knew..


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Oct 23, 2008)

harpo said:


> Jeez..poor Liam.  If only you knew..



I do, sort of. I occasionally take a peek at the ITV pages (and the UK scandal sheets).


----------



## killer b (Oct 23, 2008)

corrie's in a bit of a golden patch at the moment - i always dread when they do 'big' stories, 'cause i think they do the minutae of everyday life much better on the whole - but the recent shows have done both brilliantly.

love the kidnap thing. given me loads of lols recently. also, moar blanche in general. she rules.


----------



## bigbry (Oct 24, 2008)

sojourner said:


> that's just me then
> 
> and monica, out of shameless? am i alone in that too?



I'm with you about Monica - a certain earthy quality.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2008)

bigbry said:


> I'm with you about Monica - a certain earthy quality.



I just like the way she's constantly falling out of her clothes 

Everyone I know thinks I'm a sick fuck for that


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 24, 2008)

Who is monica? 
Haven't watched corrie for a few weeks


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Who is monica?
> Haven't watched corrie for a few weeks



tsk, read the thread 

Monica out of Shameless, not corrie


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 24, 2008)

sojourner said:


> tsk, read the thread
> 
> Monica out of Shameless, not corrie



oh


----------



## Celt (Nov 1, 2008)

Watching earlier

Becky Grainger - great character

when are they gonna Get Rawsie back to Sally


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 1, 2008)

I would have broken out of that loft room in 2 minutes. Rosie is making a right meal out of it.

And that Norris/Emily/Rita scene with the underwear - classic! And they always give the awards to Eastenders. The fools.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 1, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Did the best line not belong to Blanche?
> 
> Je regrette beaucoup
> 
> ...



Blanche gets some of the best lines imo.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 1, 2008)

skyscraper101 said:


> And that Norris/Emily/Rita scene with the underwear - classic! And they always give the awards to Eastenders. The fools.



I love this song, who sings it?



Dream date with Pierce Brosnan.


----------



## killer b (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## butchersapron (Nov 3, 2008)

Another Norris/Rita classic tonight.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 3, 2008)

Fizz has to kill rosie on the moors now.


----------



## Annierak (Nov 3, 2008)

What a terrible actress Rosie is, shocking!


----------



## killer b (Nov 3, 2008)

yep. most of the youngsters are awful... they should lose everyone under the age of 40 (apart from becky and tina).


----------



## Annierak (Nov 3, 2008)

Rosie's sister (sophie) is the worst actress, have to press the mute button everytime she speaks


----------



## Iguana (Nov 3, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Rosie's sister (sophie) is the worst actress, have to press the mute button everytime she speaks



Uh-huh.  I can't understand how anyone can complain about Rosie's acting when Sophie is on screen.  No, Rosie isn't great but Sophie is dire, nearly as bad as David. 

And apparently she has some big stories coming up.

I liked some of tonight's episode, it was unintentionally funny.  "It's hard when you have someone locked in your gran's attic."


----------



## Annierak (Nov 3, 2008)

Iguana said:


> Uh-huh.  I can't understand how anyone can complain about Rosie's acting when Sophie is on screen.  No, Rosie isn't great but Sophie is dire, nearly as bad as David.
> 
> And apparently she has some big stories coming up.
> 
> I liked some of tonight's episode, it was unintentionally funny.  "It's hard when you have someone locked in your gran's attic."


Yeh sophie is the worst alright. Can see me muting a lot then if she has some big storylines on the way


----------



## zoooo (Nov 3, 2008)

I actually love John now!! He told the truth and everyfink, bless him.

Don't go to prison, don't leeeeave!


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 3, 2008)

wtf is wrong with you fred?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 3, 2008)

Iguana said:


> Uh-huh.  I can't understand how anyone can complain about Rosie's acting when Sophie is on screen.  No, Rosie isn't great but Sophie is dire, nearly as bad as David.
> 
> And apparently she has some big stories coming up.
> 
> I liked some of tonight's episode, it was unintentionally funny.  "It's hard when you have someone locked in your gran's attic."


It was a very funny episode.  We were all howling with laughter in my house.  

Fantastic stuff.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 3, 2008)

Fizz's hair looked really nice too.

It normally looks a right state.


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Nov 4, 2008)

As you might know, we in Canada are some many months behind. Tonight Vera Duckworth checked out. I've known it was coming for a long time, but I snuffled like a big hairy homo anyway.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 4, 2008)

RIP Vera. Hold steady jack.


----------



## Celt (Nov 4, 2008)

Y_I_Otter said:


> As you might know, we in Canada are some many months behind. Tonight Vera Duckworth checked out. I've known it was coming for a long time, but I snuffled like a big hairy homo anyway.



it was very sad, I remember


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2008)

Y_I_Otter said:


> As you might know, we in Canada are some many months behind. Tonight Vera Duckworth checked out. I've known it was coming for a long time, but I snuffled like a big hairy homo anyway.



Oh god - I SOBBED my way through that, it was quite embarassing. My daughter kept laughing at me, but I just couldn't stop bawling


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 4, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Fizz's hair looked really nice too.
> 
> It normally looks a right state.



oi!! no it doesn't. fizz is the biz.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 4, 2008)

I love Fizz!
But normally they make her look very odd.
Just saying her hair all down and curly looked especially lovely yesterday.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 4, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Just saying her hair all down and curly looked especially lovely yesterday.



Although it was a bit unrealistic for someone who'd just been driving a moped.  Although if that was the most unrealistic part of this storyline it wouldn't have been half as funny.

Do you think the writers realised how silly it was and decided to just transform it into comedy?  I wonder if John will be up for 3 counts of abduction now, as that old couple were presumably in the back of his taxi during his whole chat with Fiz.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 4, 2008)

We were wondering about them.  They were funny.

I think they'll play a part in the next episode.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 4, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> We were wondering about them.  They were funny.
> 
> I think they'll play a part in the next episode.



I have to say that If I'm ever in a taxi where my driver goes nuts, drives dangerously back to his house where a crazed teenager who he's been keeping locked in his attic comes running out.  I'll press whatever charges I can just to help ensure he gets a prison sentence.  

Even if the teenager is an annoyingly bad actress.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 4, 2008)

Iguana said:


> Even if the teenager is an annoyingly bad actress.


If I was the defence brief, I'd be making the most of that.  No jury will convict.


----------



## og ogilby (Nov 4, 2008)

I only tuned in to see the cat.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 4, 2008)

og ogilby said:


> I only tuned in to see the cat.


Slick?

Died years ago.


----------



## og ogilby (Nov 4, 2008)

No, the cat John was supposed to be feeding.

Who was Slick?? Was it the black and white one that sat on the wall as the show started??


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 4, 2008)

og ogilby said:


> No, the cat John was supposed to be feeding.
> 
> Who was Slick??


John's Grandmother's cat.  Did you watch this programme?


----------



## og ogilby (Nov 4, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> John's Grandmother's cat.  Did you watch this programme?


LOL.

Yeah I did watch it. I think I was to busy thinking about how nice Fizz looked.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 4, 2008)

og ogilby said:


> LOL.
> 
> Yeah I did watch it. I think I was to busy thinking about how nice Fizz looked.



Well, pay attention on Wed.  I'll be asking questions afterwards.

<Screen Test music>


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, pay attention on Wed.  I'll be asking questions afterwards.
> 
> <Screen Test music>


----------



## Iguana (Nov 4, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> If I was the defence brief, I'd be making the most of that.  No jury will convict.



To be fair to Rosie, John Stape is an annoyingly bad actor too.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 4, 2008)

Aww.
I saw him on erm... Loose Women, some shite like that. He was lovely in real life!!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Aww.
> I saw him on erm... Loose Women, some shite like that. He was lovely *in real life*!!



err....corrie IS real life


----------



## og ogilby (Nov 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> err....corrie IS real life


So John can't be a bad actor then if it's real.

Some people just feel awkward when you point a camera at them.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> err....corrie IS real life



Imagine my embarrassment!


----------



## Iguana (Nov 4, 2008)

og ogilby said:


> So John can't be a bad actor then if it's real.
> 
> Some people just feel awkward when you point a camera at them.



I can't even begin to imagine how shy David Platt must be then.


----------



## brix (Feb 9, 2009)

So... last I saw Tony had sent all the knicker girls homs from the factory and was lying in wait for Carla.  I think I've missed an episode and now he's sitting in a room surrounded by broken crockery and he's crying.

What did I miss?


----------



## brix (Feb 9, 2009)

brix said:


> So... last I saw Tony had sent all the knicker girls homs from the factory and was lying in wait for Carla.  I think I've missed an episode and now he's sitting in a room surrounded by broken crockery and he's crying.
> 
> What did I miss?



Oh come on - someone must know!


----------



## Iguana (Feb 10, 2009)

brix said:


> Oh come on - someone must know!



The short version is that Tony confessed to murdering Liam.  So Carla kicked him in the nuts and drove away.

The long version is;


----------



## brix (Feb 10, 2009)

Iguana said:


> The short version is that Tony confessed to murdering Liam.  So Carla kicked him in the nuts and drove away.
> 
> The long version is;



Ah, so that's what I missed.

Thanks for that Iguana!  Much appreciated.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 10, 2009)

And Sable Colby gave Ken a kimono.


----------



## Celt (Feb 10, 2009)

the norris/mary relationship has possibilities


----------



## brix (Feb 13, 2009)

Can I just say that I love the character who works in the butchers with Ashley.  He's ace and cheers me up.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 13, 2009)

How old is Deirdrie btw  - Ken is 74.


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 13, 2009)

brix said:


> Can I just say that I love the character who works in the butchers with Ashley.  He's ace and cheers me up.


graham's brilliant


----------



## Shirl (Feb 13, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> graham's brilliant



He's my new fave too


----------



## brix (Feb 13, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> graham's brilliant



Isn't he?

Karate chopping the cuts of meat and telling Sally he'd "creep a clematis up your trellis".   Fan-fucking-tastic.  The best new character in a long, long time.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 17, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> How old is Deirdrie btw  - Ken is 74.


I don't know, but she was ET's neck double.

Poor Jason, eh?  Still, he'll find somebody.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 17, 2009)

I cannot waiiiit for Vince from Queer As Folk to start on Friday!

I hope he's in it for ages.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 17, 2009)

zoooo said:


> I cannot waiiiit for Vince from Queer As Folk to start on Friday!
> 
> I hope he's in it for ages.



omg - i didn't know this!!!
Who is his character going to be?
 x 1 million


----------



## sojourner (Feb 17, 2009)

no fucking spoilers please people


----------



## zoooo (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh sorry, it didn't occur to me that that WAS a spoiler.
I won't say anything else about it then.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 17, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Oh sorry, it didn't occur to me that that WAS a spoiler.
> I won't say anything else about it then.



well it wasn't strictly a spoiler, but I didn't know about it, and you might have revealed more, and I'm a bit of a stickler for anything spoiler-related with Corrie


----------



## zoooo (Feb 17, 2009)

Don't worry, consider my mouth shutted.


----------



## madzone (Feb 17, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> How old is Deirdrie btw - Ken is 74.


 She was 18 in 1972


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 17, 2009)

zoooo said:


> I cannot waiiiit for Vince from Queer As Folk to start on Friday!
> 
> I hope he's in it for ages.


ooooh!! exciting


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't think much of the Windass family. They're a bit too _Shameless_ for my liking.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 18, 2009)

Soooo true.

Especially that COCK who keeps threatening erm.... the girl going out with, er.... David. Yes. (I don't know names)

He is SOOOOOOO SLAPPABLE. I want to KILL him, with his stupid Liam Gallagher walk and expressions. 
GAH!


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 18, 2009)

Tina

And i'm very confused by the fact that she seems to be attracted to that hideous Windass guy. It seems quite obvious that she's going to end up sleeping with him behind David's back. (not a spoiler btw - just my own theory!)

Although having said that, she *is *going out with David Platt, one of the most repulsive males in the entire human race


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 18, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Tina
> 
> And i'm very confused by the fact that she seems to be attracted to that hideous Windass guy. It seems quite obvious that she's going to end up sleeping with him behind David's back. (not a spoiler btw - just my own theory!)
> 
> Although having said that, she *is *going out with David Platt, one of the most repulsive males in the entire human race


Tina's great.  Obviously has issues, though, as you rightly point out.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Tina's great.  Obviously has issues, though, as you rightly point out.



Maybe she just fancies Josh Homme 

Agree about the Windasses Uncle Knobhead with the stupid fucking sheepy and a walk that makes you want to break his legs with a metal bat


----------



## whoha (Feb 18, 2009)

see I can almost see the attraction of the ginger gallagher one . I've got ginger in my genes it presents itself by me fancying gingers


----------



## harpo (Feb 18, 2009)

He doesn't get on my nerves as much as the gorpy dad with his stupid darts scam (kin ell even I wouldn't have fallen for that one) or the bloody mother.


----------



## harpo (Feb 18, 2009)

whoha said:


> see I can almost see the attraction of the ginger gallagher one . I've got ginger in my genes it presents itself by me fancying gingers



Yeah but he's a scally bumfluff twat tho.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 18, 2009)

harpo said:


> He doesn't get on my nerves as much as the gorpy dad with his stupid darts scam (kin ell even I wouldn't have fallen for that one) or the bloody mother.



Oh God. The mother.


----------



## whoha (Feb 18, 2009)

harpo said:


> Yeah but he's a scally bumfluff twat tho.



Ive fancied loads of twats in my time


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2009)

harpo said:


> He doesn't get on my nerves as much as the gorpy dad with his stupid darts scam (kin ell even I wouldn't have fallen for that one) or the bloody mother.



urgh, with that horrible hair as well

and the mother - wants a slap


----------



## harpo (Feb 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> urgh, with that horrible hair as well
> 
> and the mother - wants a slap



Have you seen his rolly finger?  At tea time as well.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2009)

harpo said:


> Have you seen his rolly finger?  At tea time as well.



heh  yes, I have - foul   Looks like he's had it up his arse


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> urgh, with that horrible hair as well
> 
> and the mother - wants a slap



She has one of the all time most dopey annoying voices! I cringe everytime she comes on.

The two other most annoying soap actresses are Betty in Emmerdale and Nana Moon in Eastenders.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2009)

_angel_ said:


> The two other most annoying soap actresses are Betty in Emmerdale and Nana Moon in Eastenders.



I quite like Betty out of Emmerdale.  She's a total caricature


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 18, 2009)

_angel_ said:


> She has one of the all time most dopey annoying voices! I cringe everytime she comes on.
> 
> The two other most annoying soap actresses are Betty in Emmerdale and Nana Moon in Eastenders.



One ssbeen desd thesd last 10 years


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 18, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> One ssbeen desd thesd last 10 years



I'm still annoyed!


----------



## harpo (Feb 18, 2009)

Nana Moon hasn't been dead 10 years...


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I quite like Betty out of Emmerdale.  She's a total caricature



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Far too annoying (it's her voice that I can't stand) Also get the distinct impression _she is not acting_. She's even more annoying than Emily in Corrie and that takes some doing.

Keep wanting her to be pulverised by a combine harvester or something.


----------



## Celt (Feb 18, 2009)

harpo said:


> Nana Moon hasn't been dead 10 years...



maybe not 10 years, but she is definitel dead.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> One ssbeen desd thesd last 10 years



sticky keyboard?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2009)

_angel_ said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> Far too annoying (it's her voice that I can't stand) Also get the distinct impression _she is not acting_. She's even more annoying than Emily in Corrie and that takes some doing.
> ...



Um, I quite like Emily too.  she's a spunky old broad


----------



## harpo (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, remember Emily, Spider and the Red Wreck protest.  She got up a tree.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2009)

harpo said:


> Yeah, remember Emily, Spider and the Red Wreck protest.  She got up a tree.



 that's what I was thinking of


----------



## PacificOcean (Feb 18, 2009)

nino_savatte said:


> I don't think much of the Windass family. They're a bit too _Shameless_ for my liking.



According to Digitalspy, Corrie bosses wanted the actor who plays Frank in Shameless as the dad of the windasses.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 18, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> According to Digitalspy, Corrie bosses wanted the actor who plays Frank in Shameless as the dad of the windasses.



Well, well, well....hmmmm....


----------



## Geri (Feb 18, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> According to Digitalspy, Corrie bosses wanted the actor who plays Frank in Shameless as the dad of the windasses.



They already have a dad.


----------



## PacificOcean (Feb 19, 2009)

Geri said:


> They already have a dad.



They wanted Frank to play the Dad before they came in to Corrie.


----------



## Geri (Feb 19, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> They wanted Frank to play the Dad before they came in to Corrie.



Ah, OK. That makes more sense.


----------



## bigbry (Feb 20, 2009)

harpo said:


> Nana Moon hasn't been dead 10 years...



No but Betty acts like she has ........


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 20, 2009)

what the FUCK is liz wearing?


----------



## brix (Feb 20, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> what the FUCK is liz wearing?



I was wondering that too!

Loved Ken in that 'kimono'


----------



## sojourner (Feb 20, 2009)

bollocks

missed tonights 

i'm not gonna look at this thread til tomorrow


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2009)

And once again, Blanche stole the show:

Memoirs?  Why can't they just call them memories? 


Creased me up


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 9, 2009)

Bonkers bruno tonight!


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## brix (Mar 9, 2009)

Where's Graham when you need him?


----------



## bigbry (Mar 9, 2009)

What a cracking episode tonight - everything kicking off !

And Blanche talking about people having affairs on boats and we were watching Ken Barlow squirm !  Then picks up her copy of Chat Chat' and looks at it and says "Look at that gash " !

Classic !


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 9, 2009)

bigbry said:


> What a cracking episode tonight - everything kicking off !
> 
> And Blanche talking about people having affairs on boats and we were watching Ken Barlow squirm !  Then picks up her copy of Chat Chat' and looks at it and says "Look at that gash " !
> 
> Classic !


Also brilliant:

Dev's gf to Jase:  Do you do tongue and groove?
Dev's Uncle: <eyes pop out!>


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2009)

bigbry said:


> Then picks up her copy of Chat Chat' and looks at it and says "Look at that gash " !
> 
> Classic !



hehehe - that was quality 

I was knackered after Monday's episodes - talk about emotional trauma!


----------



## moomoo (Mar 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> hehehe - that was quality
> 
> I was knackered after Monday's episodes - talk about emotional trauma!




What happened?  I missed it.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2009)

moomoo said:


> What happened?  I missed it.



try and watch it on catch up if you can.  big family-secrets-spewing-sesh at Gail's


----------



## PacificOcean (Mar 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> try and watch it on catch up if you can.  big family-secrets-spewing-sesh at Gail's



It was almost comical them all realing off the various storylines of the past few months in one go at each other.

Abortions, attempted matricide, dodgy dealings, courtroom dramas.

Anyone would think it wasn't real.


----------



## brix (Mar 11, 2009)

Is it me or does Dev's uncle look like he's wearing a fat suit?


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 11, 2009)

I reckon Dev's uncle is partly based on the character the actor played in Buddha of Suburbia.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2009)

Devs uncle annoyed me. I was researching lulz on the internet, but everynow and then I turned to watch him act badly.


----------



## brix (Mar 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Devs uncle annoyed me. I was researching lulz on the internet, but everynow and then I turned to watch him act badly.



He is an awful actor


----------



## sojourner (Mar 12, 2009)

brix said:


> Is it me or does Dev's uncle look like he's wearing a fat suit?



No it's not just you 

Fucking shite - get him off the show!!


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 12, 2009)

sojourner said:


> No it's not just you
> 
> Fucking shite - get him off the show!!



He's been brought in, in a desperate attempt to make Dev's acting look good.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2009)

well the wedding was a bit of a disappointment.  although i have to say, i didn't expect what happened.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 16, 2009)

Aaargh!  Again, I missed the last bit of the wedding but I did catch Steve telling someone (iirc) that they weren't really married. 

Soj?  Anyone?  What happened?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Aaargh!  Again, I missed the last bit of the wedding but I did catch Steve telling someone (iirc) that they weren't really married.
> 
> Soj?  Anyone?  What happened?



I will pm you - i don't know how to do the spoiler tag and wouldn't wanna ruin anyone's christmas


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm no fan of Scottish Tony, but I felt sorry for him last night.  Not even a murderer deserves a lumber like the mad hairdresser.


----------



## harpo (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmm, who's he going to murder first?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2009)

I think he's being very patient.  I'd have offed her with a tie just for talking that much by now


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I think he's being very patient.  I'd have offed her with a tie just for talking that much by now


Quite.


----------



## brix (Apr 5, 2009)

Just watching the omnibus.

Peter's put his son in hospital after drinking too much and passing out with a lit fag in his hand.  Overcome with remorse he swears to Blanche and Ken that he won't fall off the wagon again.  Once he's out of earshot Ken says to Blanche "I think Peter's turned a corner".  "Yes" says Blanche, "but let's hope there isn't a pub on it."

Brilliant!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 14, 2009)

Blanche in the Amelia Earhart outfit - she didn't even need to speak.  Pissed myself


----------



## madzone (Apr 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Blanche in the Amelia Earhart outfit - she didn't even need to speak. Pissed myself


 Me too. Just her standing in the doorway made me bellow with proper laughter. No-one does comedy like Corrie


----------



## sojourner (Apr 14, 2009)

madzone said:


> Me too. Just her standing in the doorway made me bellow with proper laughter. No-one does comedy like Corrie



  I'm laughing now at the thought of her 

I fucking love Blanche


----------



## madzone (Apr 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I fucking love Blanche


 Those were my exact words last night


----------



## Espresso (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm getting an awful feeling of doom and foreboding that they're going to give Blanche Alzheimers, you know.
Deirdre's little throwaway line that her Mother got the dates wrong for the 1 o'clock club and thought it was the fancy dress day really made me think that. Pretty uncharacteristic for the wily old bird who's made it a science to know the most far reaching details of everyone else's business, never mind her own. 
It'd be a shame if that's what happens, because Blanche gets some of the best lines in Coronation St and Maggie Jones delivers them with such finesse and style. Her character is as sharp as a pin, so it would make it doubly distressing if she started losing her mind. I suppose that happens in real life, too, though. Sad stuff. 

All that said, Maggie Jones might like to get her teeth into a storyline which requires more demanding stuff. And maybe she wants to pack in working, she's no spring chicken, after all.

But still. Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. 
Blanche needs to live forever and retain every last one of her marbles.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'm laughing now at the thought of her
> 
> I fucking love Blanche



Blanche is a goddess!


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 15, 2009)

If Blanche left Corrie I may have to stop watching!


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 15, 2009)

Espresso said:


> I'm getting an awful feeling of doom and foreboding that they're going to give Blanche Alzheimers, you know.
> Deirdre's little throwaway line that her Mother got the dates wrong for the 1 o'clock club and thought it was the fancy dress day really made me think that. Pretty uncharacteristic for the wily old bird who's made it a science to know the most far reaching details of everyone else's business, never mind her own.
> It'd be a shame if that's what happens, because Blanche gets some of the best lines in Coronation St and Maggie Jones delivers them with such finesse and style. Her character is as sharp as a pin, so it would make it doubly distressing if she started losing her mind. I suppose that happens in real life, too, though. Sad stuff.
> 
> ...



And I have an awful feeling that the actress is not very well.  She has become so skeletal.


----------



## harpo (Apr 19, 2009)

Rita May, brilliant as comedy nan Jean Dixon in Early Doors, has just become Jack's pigeon-fancying girlfriend Connie.



Fantastic.

ETA, just read last few posts.  No, they mustn't write out Blanche. Perhaps she is unwell, I hope not.  Blanche, deadpan in her flying gear, was a corrie highpoint.  Made even funnier for me by the fact that she was on a day out to Formby, my home town, a bastion of daily mail style tutting.  The image of a belligerent old bird striding through bemused crowds on the streets of Formby in full Amy Erhart regalia is still making me cackle.


----------



## bigbry (Apr 20, 2009)

harpo said:


> Rita May, brilliant as comedy nan Jean Dixon in Early Doors, has just become Jack's pigeon-fancying girlfriend Connie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laughed when I first saw this - laughed again when I read that last passage.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 21, 2009)

Is Tracy going to come back into Corrie??


----------



## brix (Apr 24, 2009)

What on earth's going on in Corrieland?  

Julie and Jason Grimshaw getting it on , and those two from the knicker factory shagging in an alley 

What *will* Blanche say?


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 25, 2009)

brix said:


> What on earth's going on in Corrieland?
> 
> Julie and Jason Grimshaw getting it on , and those two from the knicker factory shagging in an alley
> 
> What *will* Blanche say?



Deleted...


----------



## brix (Apr 27, 2009)

Schmetterling said:


> Deleted...



Oh dear, I see where this is going now


----------



## aqua (May 4, 2009)

Is it a marker of age? How many affairs has Ken had since you've been alive?


----------



## brix (May 4, 2009)

aqua said:


> Is it a marker of age? How many affairs has Ken had since you've been alive?



I'm really dreading Deidre finding his letter 






PS I do know it's not real!


----------



## aqua (May 4, 2009)

oooo he's not on the barge  now get there before the letter


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 4, 2009)

I can only remember the one in the early nineties. I was too young to remember any other.

The one he nearly just went off with wasn't half bad looking for her age but she had a bit of an evil look about her at the same time


----------



## brix (May 4, 2009)

aqua said:


> oooo he's not on the barge  now get there before the letter




She'll find it now, won't she?  And then she'll chuck him out.  Who can blame her?  And what will Blanche say?


----------



## aqua (May 4, 2009)

but will she chuck him out? they've both been here so many times that it wouldn't surprise me if she said "it's about time, now it's my turn"


----------



## zoooo (May 4, 2009)

Apparently Jason Grimshaw's up for it...


----------



## danny la rouge (May 5, 2009)

You stupid bugger, Ken.  You should have gone.  Typical dithering liberal.


----------



## foo (May 5, 2009)

innit.

he is SOOOOO WET!!!! 

i'm not sure if i'm up to date danny -  did Dierdre notice the note anyway? or did spinelesstwat get away with sneaking back in? 

i hope she ignored him and watched Peter Kay.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 5, 2009)

foo said:


> did Dierdre notice the note anyway?


Not yet.  My guess is that Blanche knocked it into her handbag or something, and Ken will be searching frantically for it, but that she'll find it in a couple of days, with Ken sweating about it.

At least, that's what I'd do were I a scriptwriter.


----------



## foo (May 5, 2009)

ha, yep that'd be good. although, Ken stressed and anxious will be the same as Ken loved up and calm.... 

i do hope Blanche gets hold of the note


----------



## danny la rouge (May 5, 2009)

foo said:


> i do hope Blanche gets hold of the note


 Go Blanche!


----------



## Dozy (May 5, 2009)

The letter was under the bag.

Cold feet Ken!!!  I thought he was gonna sail off into the sunset.


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2009)

Oh thank fuck - no more ken trying to look sexy!


----------



## susie12 (May 5, 2009)

as soon as Martha mentioned London a look of panic came over his face -"its along time since Ive been in London" - but he must have had about 30 affairs over the years - and has anyone noticed how D seems to have dropped a few iq points since Martha has come on the scene?


----------



## nino_savatte (May 5, 2009)

Dozy said:


> The letter was under the bag.
> 
> Cold feet Ken!!!  I thought he was gonna sail off into the sunset.



He's always been a bit of an emotional coward tbh. But how could Ken actually leave after all these years? He's been there from Day One!


----------



## Iguana (May 5, 2009)

susie12 said:


> as soon as Martha mentioned London a look of panic came over his face -"its along time since Ive been in London"



I think it was the thought of actually meeting people who had gone after what they wanted in life and had success.  He likes feeling superior to the people he spends his time with and was frightened that he would come across to Martha's friends in the same way Corrie's residents do to him.


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2009)

The big wet get

Yeh, the letter's underneath Blanche's handbag - matter of time before Deirdre finds it.


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2009)

Iguana said:


> I think it was the thought of actually meeting people who had gone after what they wanted in life and had success.  He likes feeling superior to the people he spends his time with and was frightened that he would come across to Martha's friends in the same way Corrie's residents do to him.



I think he was just being frail and human - when it came to it, he didn't want change THAT much, his home life was too familiar and comforting to give up.  He's fucked it now, mind.  I hope Blanche clocks him one with her handbag


----------



## _angel_ (May 5, 2009)

susie12 said:


> - and has anyone noticed how D seems to have dropped a few iq points since Martha has come on the scene?



Yes!


----------



## aqua (May 8, 2009)

lol  "they shouldn't let menopausal women work in charity shops"


----------



## aqua (May 8, 2009)

LOL blanche is on form tonight


----------



## madzone (May 8, 2009)

Go Dreardreeee


----------



## moomoo (May 8, 2009)

Why on earth did he show Deirdre the letter?


----------



## madzone (May 8, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Why on earth did he show Deirdre the letter?


 Becuse he's a selfish, sad, weasly, coniving little cunt


----------



## aqua (May 8, 2009)

you missed out attention seeking


----------



## madzone (May 8, 2009)

aqua said:


> you missed out attention seeking


 Oooh yes, attention seeking  He's also attempting to salve his own conscience by sharing the guilt. In short he's a wanker.


----------



## moomoo (May 8, 2009)

madzone said:


> Oooh yes, attention seeking  He's also attempting to salve his own conscience by sharing the guilt. In short he's a wanker.



Yeah, there was no need for Deirdre to ever know.  That was a horrible thing to do.


----------



## aqua (May 8, 2009)

well tbh she should have known, but not by a letter and not with that timing


----------



## Dozy (May 9, 2009)

Why Ken?  Why?!!

This is exactly why Ken, despite his superior intelligence, has never amounted to anything.  He won't take risks.  He wants to be the big fish in a little pond and moving in with Martha was too scary a prospect.

Ken = chickenshit.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 9, 2009)

Blanche!


----------



## sojourner (May 9, 2009)

madzone said:


> Oooh yes, attention seeking  He's also attempting to salve his own conscience by sharing the guilt. In short he's a wanker.



Yep

I thought that was really fucking cruel actually.


----------



## Geri (May 9, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Yeah, there was no need for Deirdre to ever know.



Some people would rather know the truth though.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 12, 2009)

Once more, for the lulz


----------



## Scarlette (May 12, 2009)

Last night was good Corrie, I thought. Best bit was when Norris and that odd woman were cooking dinner for Emily and said something about Bangkok. Emily asked if they'd go there and odd woman said 'we're undecided. We're not keen on the ladyboys but we do like the sunsets.' I love Corrie more than anything.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 12, 2009)

milly molly said:


> Last night was good Corrie, I thought. Best bit was when Norris and that odd woman were cooking dinner for Emily and said something about Bangkok. Emily asked if they'd go there and odd woman said 'we're undecided. We're not keen on the ladyboys but we do like the sunsets.' I love Corrie more than anything.



That was classic indeed.

Corrie is genius with its scriptwriting and characters.


----------



## Schmetterling (May 13, 2009)

My two favourite bits were"
Mary talking about how she sometimes could have strangled her mother.
Dev's uncle saying that Tara was a liar; he could tell; she has a wide, liar's mouth.


----------



## Scarlette (May 13, 2009)

Norris drinking a kiwi bellini. Brilliant!


----------



## brix (May 13, 2009)

Mary's about to pounce on Norris isn't she?


----------



## Scarlette (May 13, 2009)

brix said:


> Mary's about to pounce on Norris isn't she?



Yes, it's fantastic! Though I do find her quite sad. Though Norris is hotness in his cardy.


----------



## brix (May 13, 2009)

milly molly said:


> Though Norris is hotness in his cardy.


----------



## lemontop (May 13, 2009)

Tonight's episode is hilarious. Great one liners from Mary.


----------



## moonsi til (May 13, 2009)

I keep shouting at Norris to grow a pair. I agree that Mary has been fab...


----------



## brix (May 13, 2009)

lemontop said:


> Tonight's episode is hilarious. Great one liners from Mary.



"I lie there stroking my mew mew 'til I fall asleep"


----------



## Scarlette (May 13, 2009)

brix said:


> "I lie there stroking my mew mew 'til I fall asleep"



Absolutely brilliant. I love this programme.


----------



## lemontop (May 13, 2009)

The Sheena Easton and bit about wearing tweed in bed or maybe a scrunchie while stroking her moomoo


----------



## Scarlette (May 13, 2009)

lemontop said:


> The Sheena Easton and bit about wearing tweed in bed or maybe a scrunchie while stroking her moomoo



Tweed and maybe a scrunchie was definitely my top line of the night.


----------



## Looby (May 13, 2009)

That was brilliant but disturbing.  Poor Mary.


----------



## tommers (May 13, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> That was brilliant but disturbing.  Poor Mary.



I'd go on holiday with Mary, I reckon it'd be great.

Norris doesn't deserve her.


----------



## moomoo (May 13, 2009)

lemontop said:


> The Sheena Easton and bit about wearing tweed in bed or maybe a scrunchie while stroking her moomoo


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2009)

Fess up, who cried a little bit at the end of last night's Corrie?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Fess up, who cried a little bit at the end of last night's Corrie?


 

Nope.  I'm glad it's all over.  I got sick of hearing Fizz going on and on and on about him and balling her eyes out


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nope.  I'm glad it's all over.  I got sick of hearing Fizz going on and on and on about him and balling her eyes out



Awwww - but it's Fizz!  I love Fizz!  She's one of the best characters in corrie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Awwww - but it's Fizz! I love Fizz! She's one of the best characters in corrie


 

So do I, but it was grating hearing her heart-breaking bleating constantly


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 23, 2009)

Worst. Prison. Security. Ever.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Worst. Prison. Security. Ever.



It's.Corrie.What.Do.You.Want?


----------



## moomoo (Jun 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Awwww - but it's Fizz!  I love Fizz!  She's one of the best characters in corrie



She's amazing isn't she?  I love her!


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 23, 2009)

i've gone right off fizz since this whole prison storyline. she's gone from being fun and feisty to just being stupid and wet.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> It's.Corrie.What.Do.You.Want?



Something a tad more convincing.

A Greater Manchester high security prison with an officer going 'Look love..' '..come on you've made your point' etc. being all soft. 

He should have grabbed her and physically escorted her out of the grounds rather than stand watching as she took her time to chain herself to a railing with a conveniently placed chain and padlock. Seriously.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2009)

moomoo said:


> She's amazing isn't she?  I love her!



She's ace

All the naysayers can get the fuck right off this thread.  Miserable gets


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Something a tad more convincing.



Go and watch World in fucking Action then.

Seriously.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> She's ace
> 
> All the naysayers can get the fuck right off this thread.  Miserable gets



this storyline has ruined her character.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 23, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> this storyline has ruined her character.


 


yep, although if she'd stripped again, she might have redeemed herself


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 23, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Worst. Prison. Security. Ever.



You haven't watched any of the prison scenes in EastEnders then! 

Fizz is really annoying, but to be fair she has been consistently annoying.

The whole prison thing was really badly done though.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Go and watch World in fucking Action then.
> 
> Seriously.





That hasn't been on for over a decade.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> That hasn't been on for over a decade.



And that's how old I am - even my cultural references are ancient


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 23, 2009)

the whole prison bit was wank.

Less fizz more Blanche, please


----------



## foo (Jun 23, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> this storyline has ruined her character.



i agree (and i'm not looking for merit points here    ). i usually love the way Corrie keeps people in character but Fizz seems to be behaving totally out of her previous character.

but then, when in love, we supposedly sometimes act out of character don't we...

so i dunno. 

woo. great post.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2009)

foo said:


> i agree (and i'm not looking for merit points here    ). i usually love the way Corrie keeps people in character but Fizz seems to be behaving totally out of her previous character.
> 
> *but then, when in love, we supposedly sometimes act out of character don't we...*
> 
> ...



Exactly!!!  THANK YOU FOO


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 23, 2009)

As long as she stops the moany-weepy routine now; she a great character, but unfortunately she can't act sad.


----------



## bellator (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm hating the prison/John storyline - utter tosh.

The rest of Corrie is ace though


----------



## Iguana (Jun 24, 2009)

Euewww!!!!!

_When we're running all I want to do is jump on your bones. Do I make myself clear?_

Euewww!!!!!Euewww!!!!!Euewww!!!!!Euewww!!!!!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 24, 2009)

So wrong.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 24, 2009)

Locking a young girl in the garage and bluntly telling her that he wanted to shag her.



What a guy!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2009)

And to think he used to be a gay idol


Sad sack 

Loved the look on Molly's face when she came out though


----------



## Espresso (Jun 25, 2009)

Kevin is a twit. Coming the heavy duty Dad with Luke about his own slappery daughter then wanting to shag a bird young enough to be his daughter.

I think he's having a mid life crisis. He'll be buying a Harley Davidson next.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 25, 2009)

It's another stupid storyline, lusting after Tyrone's wife, right on his doorstep, destined to hurt everyone if they get it on 

Rosie is looking hot these days. I blatantly would. She's even eclipsing Tina, which takes some doing


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 26, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Euewww!!!!!
> 
> _When we're running all I want to do is jump on your bones. Do I make myself clear?_
> 
> Euewww!!!!!Euewww!!!!!Euewww!!!!!Euewww!!!!!



Boning?  On Corrie?


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 26, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's another stupid storyline, lusting after Tyrone's wife, right on his doorstep, destined to hurt everyone if they get it on
> 
> Rosie is looking hot these days. I blatantly would. She's even eclipsing Tina, which takes some doing



Her acting is terrible! Can't she use some of that money to get lesson?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 8, 2009)

Apparently, Coronation Street on a Wenesday is now being moved to a Thursday from July 23rd because of football scheduling.

New Times from July 23rd:

Coronation Street
Mondays - 7.30pm and 8.30pm (30 mins)
*Thursdays - 8.30pm* (30 mins)
Fridays - 7.30pm and 8.30pm (30 mins)

from here


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2009)

Oo ta chuck


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 8, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Apparently, Coronation Street on a Wenesday is now being moved to a Thursday from July 23rd because of football scheduling.
> 
> New Times from July 23rd:
> 
> ...



So many Corries, so little time.

How do people without Sky+ manage to keep up?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> How do people without Sky+ manage to keep up?



I find just watching it when it comes on the telly works really well


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I find just watching it when it comes on the telly works really well



But it's like a marathon to keep up with all the episodes.

And they keep moving it about.

With Sky+ they are all in one handy list to be watched at your leisure.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 8, 2009)

Have to admit, recording Corrie on Sky+ and watching it later saves so much time with not viewing ads.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Have to admit, recording Corrie on Sky+ and watching it later saves so much time with not viewing ads.



Tbh, if I've had a busy week, I will sometimes prefer to watch the omnibus

But I find that I can fit it into my schedule quite easily


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Tbh, if I've had a busy week, I will sometimes prefer to watch the omnibus
> 
> But I find that I can fit it into my schedule quite easily



The omnibus?

How long is that on for?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> The omnibus?
> 
> How long is that on for?



Have a guess

Go on 

Actually, watching it on catchup is even better - no ad breaks


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Have a guess
> 
> Go on



5 x 30 minutes = Two and a half hours of Corrie 

Even the English Patient was shorter.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 8, 2009)

It's good Saturday afternoon lazy brekkie viewing.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's good Saturday afternoon lazy brekkie viewing.



Or Sunday afternoon lazy glass-of-red viewing


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> 5 x 30 minutes = Two and a half hours of Corrie
> 
> Even the English Patient was shorter.



Yeh BUT - each episode is only 22 mins.  Without ad breaks, that really IS 22 mins. So that's only 110 mins   (I didn't just have to work that out on a bit of paper, honest)


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Or Sunday afternoon lazy glass-of-red viewing



I blame ITV2 for this mass hangover Corrie watching.

It should be viewed through a clear head.

How else would you get the subtle nuances of the characters?


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh BUT - each episode is only 22 mins.  Without ad breaks, that really IS 22 mins. So that's only 110 mins   (I didn't just have to work that out on a bit of paper, honest)



That is still 110 minutes of Corrie in one go.

As much as I like it, I couldn't do that.  My mind wonders after a bit.  I am shit with films too.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> That is still 110 minutes of Corrie in one go.
> 
> As much as I like it, I couldn't do that.  My mind wonders after a bit.  *I am shit with films too*.



So you're concentration span is about that of a gnat, then?


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> So you're concentration span is about that of a gnat, then?



I was about to reply to this, but then....  What were we talking about?  

Yes.  I am like a Goldfish.  I can't be doing with anything long.  Property Ladder really taxes me at an hour and that is one of my favourite shows.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 8, 2009)

To be honest you can sort of tune in and out of the storylines. Anything with Maria and Tony Gordon is dullard. So is the Fizz/John Stape storyline. I usually tune out of those scenes.

We need more Blanche.


----------



## Iguana (Jul 8, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Property Ladder really taxes me at an hour and that is one of my favourite shows.



You are really going to love the upcoming storyline about David and Tina buying a house to do up and sell on so.

Christ there is a lot of stupid stories on Corrie right now.  Molly and Kevin?  Seriously, that bit this evening where she was looking lustily out the door at him in his manky overalls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just as stupid is Tony and Maria, he told her he murdered her husband a few months ago and that she was next if she didn't shut up.  But now she has him living with her and is falling in love.  And then to top it off we have stupid Fiz and John.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 8, 2009)

Talking of ridiculous writing; can anybody explain what is supposed to be wrong with Maria's Mum and Dad? 
Mr and Mrs Sutherland live somewhere foreign - Malta, is it? Cyprus? Whichever;  it's not the far side of the moon. A few hours away from Manchester.
Not only did they not go to Maria and Liam's wedding, they haven't turned up for this, the birth of their first grandchild. A child born to the widow Connor and her late husband, a man they'd never so much as clapped eyes on.  

What planet are the writers on? 

Unless Maria had _actually_ murdered her Dad and made her Mum bury him, there's no reason at all for her folks not to have been there.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 8, 2009)

Espresso said:


> What planet are the writers on?



It's a bit like Martin Platt. And HE only lives in LIVERPOOL! 

He didn't turn up to his daughter's wedding, nor has he been around while David has been getting in all sorts of trouble. Now Sarah Lou has moved to Italy or something, and she hasn't ever come back. Anyone would think she'd emigrated to New Zealand or something. Talk about the Platt family disowning their relatives  Not to mention Nick Tilsley - what happened to him? Crap family.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 8, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's a bit like Martin Platt. And HE only lives in LIVERPOOL!
> 
> He didn't turn up to his daughter's wedding, nor has he been around while David has been getting in all sorts of trouble. Now Sarah Lou has moved to Italy or something, and she hasn't ever come back. Anyone would think she'd emigrated to New Zealand or something. Talk about the Platt family disowning their relatives  Not to mention Nick Tilsley - what happened to him? Crap family.



Nick Tilsley went off to live in exotic, far distant lands
Nottingham, if you want to be precise.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 9, 2009)

Nick Tilsey the actor now works on New Zealand's soap Shortland Street.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 9, 2009)

Iguana said:


> You are really going to love the upcoming storyline about David and Tina buying a house to do up and sell on so.
> 
> Christ there is a lot of stupid stories on Corrie right now.  Molly and Kevin?  Seriously, that bit this evening where she was looking lustily out the door at him in his manky overalls.
> 
> ...



Did he??

At least they are nice to look at, which you can't say about Molly/Kevin Fizz/John.


----------



## Iguana (Jul 9, 2009)

_angel_ said:


> Did he??
> 
> At least they are nice to look at, which you can't say about Molly/Kevin Fizz/John.



Yup, he came into her house, locked her in said he was guilty of Liam's death and offered her a million pounds to shut up about it.  Then he let her out where she went around screaming about what happened but Tony denied it and everyone thought she was mad.  The next week he threatened to have her killed and make it look like suicide but no-one believed her.

Then Jed went missing and Maria accused Tony of killing him.  So he locked her in the factory and told her all about how he strangled him and hid him in a knicker basket while everyone partied around his body.  She ran out screaming about it and again everyone thought she was mad.  Then Tony got Jed to come into the Rovers so Maria could see he was alive and made her think she was mad too.

And now she loves him, it's right up there with Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## foo (Jul 10, 2009)

i can't cope with Kevin and Molly snogging for some reason, put me off my tea it did.

god i love Corrie though! caught up with all the epsisodes last night - and kept rewinding Graham's bits. he's bloody brilliant  and i do his voice with the dog now too. 

as for Dangerous David, there is not a better psycho face on telly.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 13, 2009)

Man, this Kevin and Molly storyline is so craaaap!!! They couldn't have chosen more unlikely and unconvincing people to have an affair. Really.

Even Ken Barlow's bit on the side was more entertaining than this.

Bring back Blanche!! And Norris!!


----------



## Iguana (Jul 13, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Man, this Kevin and Molly storyline is so craaaap!!! They couldn't have chosen more unlikely and unconvincing people to have an affair. Really.



Yup, so glad Molly's off on holidays from Friday.  We'll be spared seeing her making lusty cow eyes at Kevin for a whole fortnight.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 13, 2009)

Kevin is trying to end it but is failing in spectacular fashion


----------



## foo (Jul 14, 2009)

...and he was even crap at that.

this storyline is as as dull as Kevin.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm quite liking the character of Dev's Uncle (Umed?), hes proving to be quite comedy viewing


----------



## susie12 (Jul 14, 2009)

imo the best thing in Corrie is Graham in the butchers, he has real comedy style and should have a proper story line of his own


----------



## myname (Jul 14, 2009)

susie12 said:


> imo the best thing in Corrie is Graham in the butchers, he has real comedy style and should have a proper story line of his own



Yes, he's a great character, I want him and clare to have an affair, he's so much more fun than ashley.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2009)

susie12 said:


> imo the best thing in Corrie is Graham in the butchers, he has real comedy style and should have a proper story line of his own


 

That was excellent, him coming out of the back room last night covered in blood and carrying a cleaver


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 14, 2009)

myname said:


> Yes, he's a great character, I want him and clare to have an affair, he's so much more fun than ashley.


Graham's brilliant.  But I've still not forgiven Ashley for laying Kirkie off because times were bad, then taking on Graham without giving Kirkie the nod that things had picked up.  Look what poor Kirk was driven to!


----------



## Espresso (Jul 14, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm quite liking the character of Dev's Uncle (Umed?), hes proving to be quite comedy viewing



Really?
Gawd, he makes me want to rip my own ears off. This would be beneficial for two reasons
1) I wouldn't be able to hear the nonsense he comes out with
2) My glasses would slither off, so I'd not be able to see him either.

He has got one saving grace, mind you. When he's on screen I temporarily forget just how completely crap Dev is.


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2009)

Espresso said:


> how completely crap Dev is.



are you mad?  dev is one of the great characters.  completely over the top hammy brilliance.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeh, last night's double act with Dev and his uncle was quality - Dev used to really get on my tits, but he's alright these days, quite funny


----------



## Espresso (Jul 14, 2009)

tommers said:


> are you mad?  dev is one of the great characters.  completely over the top hammy brilliance.



I might be mad. But not as half as mad as whoever it was who told Jimmi Harkishin he could act.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 14, 2009)

Dev is a great character. I think his Uncle is starting to grow into his character too. Completely bonkers and entertaining.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 14, 2009)

Espresso said:


> I might be mad. But not as half as mad as whoever it was who told Jimmi Harkishin he could act.




He may be a crap actor, but I like Dev. He's class.  Uncle Ummed, though...


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 14, 2009)

Espresso said:


> I might be mad. But not as half as mad as whoever it was who told Jimmi Harkishin he could act.



That's why he's great.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 14, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Dev is a great character. I think his Uncle is starting to *grow into his character* too. Completely bonkers and entertaining.



That is really one of the things that Corrie does so well


----------



## sojourner (Jul 14, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> That's why he's great.



I like the way he hits a High C when he gets all nowty


----------



## foo (Jul 14, 2009)

Dev's a great character.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah, dev is good


----------



## sojourner (Jul 14, 2009)

How come though, he looks all muscly, but his gut is massive?


----------



## Apathy (Jul 14, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> I think his Uncle is starting to grow into his character too. Completely bonkers and entertaining.



nah hes a twat


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> How come though, he looks all muscly, but his gut is massive?



Years of practice. I've mastered it oo.


----------



## Iguana (Jul 20, 2009)

"I've never heard such self-indulgent twaddle in my life.  I wonder is there a correlation between the amount of alcohol you drink and how boring you are."

Blanche at an AA meeting tonight, how I've missed her.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 20, 2009)

I absolutely loved tonights second episode!  The AA meeting was hysterical and the bit where Sean asked if he appeared camp made me laugh as well. 

Excellent stuff.


----------



## Looby (Jul 20, 2009)

I watched it for the first time in ages tonight and I'm glad I did. Blanche was hilarious at the AA meeting.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2009)

Brilliant episode


----------



## bigbry (Jul 20, 2009)

Blanche tonight was in top form - did you see the look on her face when Ken passed her on the stairs on his way out.

Also has anyone noticed how Corrie keeps mentioning actual TV programmes lately - tonight Blanche  said the AA meeting would be better than _Loose Women_.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2009)

Why is ahsley growing a mullet at a time like this?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 20, 2009)

bigbry said:


> Blanche tonight was in top form - did you see the look on her face when Ken passed her on the stairs on his way out.
> 
> Also has anyone noticed how Corrie keeps mentioning actual TV programmes lately - tonight Blanche  said the AA meeting would be better than _Loose Women_.



I've noticed stuff like that a few times, I think the writer's have little in-jokes or competitions among themselves about sneaking in references to stuff. I remember a while ago there were a lot of song titles appearing.


----------



## Iguana (Jul 20, 2009)

bigbry said:


> Blanche tonight was in top form - did you see the look on her face when Ken passed her on the stairs on his way out.



That was brilliant, her self-satisfaction as she sat on the stairlift.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2009)

Iguana said:


> That was brilliant, her self-satisfaction as she sat on the stairlift.



 Yep - absolute quality last night, was laughing my head off


----------



## Espresso (Jul 21, 2009)

Sean asking if he was camp and the reactions he got just about finished me off, last night.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2009)

Meanwhile everyone's shouting at each other or something on eastenders. What a breath of fresh air corrie is. Comedy gold.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 21, 2009)

Iguana said:


> That was brilliant, her self-satisfaction as she sat on the stairlift.





sojourner said:


> Yep - absolute quality last night, was laughing my head off



Same as! Blanche is just brilliant!!!

The stairlift moment and that look on her face


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 21, 2009)

How come Ken hasn't actually murdered Blanche by now?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2009)

Because he has no balls - as the latest affair storyline displayed. And she'd have him for breakfast anyway.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 21, 2009)

Great stuff last night.  Demonstrated how Corrie is easily the best soap on the box, by miles.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 23, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> I've noticed stuff like that a few times, I think the writer's have little in-jokes or competitions among themselves about sneaking in references to stuff. I remember a while ago there were a lot of song titles appearing.


They _always_ reference programmes that characters have appeared in.  I think that's a brilliant thing for a soap to do.


Oh, and it wasn't on last night because it's been moved!  Corrie should be on on a Wednesday.  It's not right!


----------



## Iguana (Jul 25, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> They _always_ reference programmes that characters have appeared in.  I think that's a brilliant thing for a soap to do.



It was great when Eileen's dad died and she was talking at the funeral.  First she mentioned Todd and then she started talking about being frightened of Dalek, back in the old days before they could fly.

(To those who don't watch Doctor Who, Bruno Langley (Todd) was in the first episode where a Dalek flew.)


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 25, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> They _always_ reference programmes that characters have appeared in.  I think that's a brilliant thing for a soap to do.
> 
> 
> Oh, and it wasn't on last night because it's been moved!  Corrie should be on on a Wednesday.  It's not right!



I KNOW !!!!


----------



## rioted (Jul 25, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Corrie should be on on a Wednesday.  It's not right!


It shouldn't be on at all!!

But, obviously, after "the revolution", it will be on every fucking night!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 26, 2009)

rioted said:


> It shouldn't be on at all!!
> 
> But, obviously, after "the revolution", it will be on every fucking night!


It'll be played on circuitry inserted in deviants' skulls.


----------



## brix (Aug 17, 2009)

Right, so I've been away for a week, I've just switched on Corrie and Beckie's in a cell.  What's happened?


----------



## brix (Aug 17, 2009)

brix said:


> Right, so I've been away for a week, I've just switched on Corrie and Beckie's in a cell.  What's happened?



Well thanks a bunch for your complete lack of replies 

I _think_ I've worked it out now anyway...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 17, 2009)

brix said:


> Well thanks a bunch for your complete lack of replies
> 
> I _think_ I've worked it out now anyway...



Jeez, give us a chance!

What do you want to know?


----------



## brix (Aug 17, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> Jeez, give us a chance!
> 
> What do you want to know?



I gave Urban an hour and a half and two episodes of Corrie 

I just wanted to know why Beckie was in her wedding dress in a cell but I've gathered that the dodgy scouse rozzer has set her up.


----------



## Geri (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, he paid Slug to put a big bag of DRUGS in her handbag.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2009)

Geri said:


> Yes, he paid Slug to put a big bag of DRUGS in her handbag.




I was hoping Betty would find it and put it in her hotpot


----------



## Shirl (Aug 17, 2009)

Has Liz MacDonald had a face job, she looks 20 years younger


----------



## brix (Aug 18, 2009)

Shirl said:


> Has Liz MacDonald had a face job, she looks 20 years younger



I thought that - but I think it was just that she had little or no makeup on, and she looked a lot better without it.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2009)

Shirl said:


> Has Liz MacDonald had a face job, she looks 20 years younger



I reckon so - she's been away for a while as well, probably allowing for healing time

My heart was breaking over Becky   Fucking Betty had better own up to seeing Slug come in


----------



## Iguana (Aug 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I reckon so - she's been away for a while as well, probably allowing for healing time



I don't think so, the actress has had a lot of financial trouble lately she's been trying to avoid bankruptcy and had a breakdown while trying to sort things out.  I think she's in the clear now so is probably just looking relieved.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2009)

Iguana said:


> I don't think so, the actress has had a lot of financial trouble lately she's been trying to avoid bankruptcy and had a breakdown while trying to sort things out.  I think she's in the clear now so is probably just looking relieved.



She has?

How do you know all that?  Is this what I'm missing by not reading Heat?


----------



## Iguana (Aug 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> She has?
> 
> How do you know all that?  Is this what I'm missing by not reading Heat?



I'm not quite sure how I know it, I don't read celeb mags.  I think I was linked to it on a financial forum.  It's true though, you can google it.  She used to have a pub and the guy who plays Andy was the manager.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2009)

Iguana said:


> I'm not quite sure how I know it, I don't read celeb mags.  I think I was linked to it on a financial forum.  It's true though, you can google it.  She used to have a pub and the guy who plays Andy was the manager.



I did google it after reading your post 

And found out that Andy is going bust too, thanks to his magazine folding!! I did wonder wtf he was doing back.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 18, 2009)

No way, I missed Andy McDonald!

I always wonder how they justify these characters not ever coming back to visit. I like the way Jim McDonald pops up occasionally, good to see Andy pop up briefly too. Adds a bit more realism into it.

Not like the Platt family, on the other hand, Martin only lives in Liverpool(!) and has not returned to the street even despite everything going on with David, and even missing his own daughters wedding. Same goes for Sarah and Nicky Platt. Both completely fail at visiting their Mam and Gran


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 18, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Not like the Platt family, on the other hand, Martin only lives in Liverpool(!) and has not returned to the street even despite everything going on with David, and even missing his own daughters wedding. Same goes for Sarah and Nicky Platt. Both completely fail at visiting their Mam and Gran





Spoiler: cast developments



Apparently a new Nick will be premiered shortly; he will be back from Canada a changed man...


----------



## sojourner (Aug 18, 2009)

At last - someone with enough sense to put a spoiler code in!

thank you danny, from the bottom of my heart 

(or was it the way I ripped into you the last time I thought you'd put a spoiler up? )


----------



## Iguana (Aug 18, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Same goes for Sarah and Nicky Platt. Both completely fail at visiting their Mam and Gran



Who can blame them, if my mother constantly fawned over her repugnant, evil youngest son, constantly forgiving him for trying to kill her, or me, or my daughter I'd fuck off and never come home either.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> At last - someone with enough sense to put a spoiler code in!
> 
> thank you danny, from the bottom of my heart
> 
> (or was it the way I ripped into you the last time I thought you'd put a spoiler up? )


It was consideration.  Consideration and fear.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 18, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Who can blame them, if my mother constantly fawned over her repugnant, evil youngest son, constantly forgiving him for trying to kill her, or me, or my daughter I'd fuck off and never come home either.



Sarah never gave a shit about David anyway. That was one of her endearing features. She didnt even give a toss when David drove that car in the canal during her wedding and the cops showed up at the church 

That shouldn't have stopped her coming home anyway. She only lives in what, Milan (apparently) Hardly the other side of the Planet and its been over a year since they saw each other! And what about Nicky Platt? Can't even buy a plane ticket for his mam to Canada. Proper crappy family


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bring back Les Battersby!

check out what 'Les' has been upto...




			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> His absence has so far been covered by a storyline of Les going away on tour as a roadie for tribute band "ZZ Top O' The Morning".





> In November 2008, Cilla wrote to Ches, Kirk, and Fiz that she was living in South Africa with Les. Ches was excited, as he believed his family had reunited. When they arrived, they learned Cilla's "Les" was a native South African. Cilla told them last she'd heard, Les was touring with a band called the Gypsy Creams


----------



## Iguana (Aug 18, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> She only lives in what, Milan (apparently) Hardly the other side of the Planet and its been over a year since they saw each other!



Audrey and Gail were in Milan in June.  That was when David got Gary to break in to Audrey's house and Ted had a heart attack.  And Sarah had wanted Gail to visit her last year but she wouldn't as David was in jail and she didn't want to upset him.



Spoiler: cast developments



And she's rumoured to be coming back for an "explosive" xmas story.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 18, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Sarah never gave a shit about David anyway. That was one of her endearing features. She didnt even give a toss when David drove that car in the canal during her wedding and the cops showed up at the church
> 
> That shouldn't have stopped her coming home anyway. She only lives in what, Milan (apparently) Hardly the other side of the Planet and its been over a year since they saw each other! And what about Nicky Platt? Can't even buy a plane ticket for his mam to Canada. Proper crappy family



Nick doesn't live with spooky Uncle Stephen in Canada, he lives in deepest, darkest..........................Nottingham. 
Maybe Gail doesn't want a ticket to there.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 18, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Audrey and Gail were in Milan in June.  That was when David got Gary to break in to Audrey's house and Ted had a heart attack.  And Sarah had wanted Gail to visit her last year but she wouldn't as David was in jail and she didn't want to upset him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh of course.. strange she hasn't been back to Manchester once though yet!!



Espresso said:


> Nick doesn't live with spooky Uncle Stephen in Canada, he lives in deepest, darkest..........................Nottingham.
> Maybe Gail doesn't want a ticket to there.



That family...


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 18, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Sarah never gave a shit about David anyway. That was one of her endearing features. She didnt even give a toss when David drove that car in the canal during her wedding and the cops showed up at the church
> 
> That shouldn't have stopped her coming home anyway. She only lives in what, Milan (apparently) Hardly the other side of the Planet and its been over a year since they saw each other! And what about Nicky Platt? Can't even buy a plane ticket for his mam to Canada. Proper crappy family



That's nothing on Carol Jackson, who couldn't even catch a tube across London to be there when her underage teenage daughter had an unexpected baby!!


----------



## Iguana (Aug 18, 2009)

_angel_ said:


> That's nothing on Carol Jackson, who couldn't even catch a tube across London to be there when her underage teenage daughter had an unexpected baby!!



Or this taken from World of Lather last year:


> Happiness was shortlived as elsewhere Sean Slater ruined December for Walford by suggesting he, Roxy Mitchell and baby Amy move to Dagenham. "Dagenham!?" Ronnie, Archie, Peggy and Phil spluttered. The Albert Square world map was taken from its shelf and decobwebbed. Dagenham, it appeared, was a long, long way from Walford. The journey was treacherous, including choppy seas and threat of ambush by satanic cockatrice. (Or they could just pop on the District Line for a few stops). "Dagenham!?" sobbed Jean Slater. "How will we ever see you again? You can't leave!"


http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/2008/dec/20/soap-opera-world-of-lather


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 18, 2009)

> Happiness was shortlived as elsewhere Sean Slater ruined December for Walford by suggesting he, Roxy Mitchell and baby Amy move to Dagenham. "Dagenham!?" Ronnie, Archie, Peggy and Phil spluttered. The Albert Square world map was taken from its shelf and decobwebbed. Dagenham, it appeared, was a long, long way from Walford. The journey was treacherous, including choppy seas and threat of ambush by satanic cockatrice. (Or they could just pop on the District Line for a few stops). "Dagenham!?" sobbed Jean Slater. "How will we ever see you again? You can't leave!"



Hehe.

I remember that  I like to think it was the writers taking the piss  but who knows


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 19, 2009)

_angel_ said:


> That's nothing on Carol Jackson, who couldn't even catch a tube across London to be there when her underage teenage daughter had an unexpected baby!!



 What!

I forgot that one. What was the excuse?!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2009)

Excuse me, but this is a Corrie thread

Can you please refrain from mentioning shitstenders on here?  That pile of toss has its own thread I believe 

*stern*


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 19, 2009)

(eastenders is shit though, I stopped watching it properly AGES ago)


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> (eastenders is shit though, I stopped watching it properly AGES ago)



It was only good when Sharon was completely round, and Angie and Den were in it

Been shit ever since

And that's the last word on shitstenders!!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> It was only good when Sharon was completely round, and Angie and Den were in it
> 
> Been shit ever since
> 
> And that's the last word on shitstenders!!



Don't forget Roly the dog!

OK back on topic...  Is it really wrong that I fancy Rosie Webster? She's legal now isn't she?

I mean, if you were Luke Strong who would you choose?? I'd do Rosie any day over Michelle Connor  - and Michelle's pretty cute. Mind you, if I had to chose between her and Carla Connor It'd be a tough call. She was teh sex with the brains that Rosie lacks. Tough choice.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2009)

It's not wrong that you should fancy Rosie Webster.  If it is, we are both wrong   I've always been a sucker for extremely femmey women though - all that lippy and wiggly hips in short skirts 

Can't stand Michelle.  All that fucking hand-rubbing/wringing she does - winds me up 

Carla was a fucking bad tranny man - what are you thinking?!  

Nah - best overall is Molly.  Brains and boobage (although sadly lacking a few stones these days).  Oh, and Fizz, of course.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> It's not wrong that you should fancy Rosie Webster.  If it is, we are both wrong   I've always been a sucker for extremely femmey women though - all that lippy and wiggly hips in short skirts
> 
> Can't stand Michelle.  All that fucking hand-rubbing/wringing she does - winds me up
> 
> ...



Yeh.. Michelle can get a bit annoying like. But she still scores well.

Not sure about Carla being a bad tranny? Cos she came accross as a bit of a masculine figure? i dunno, maybe Im into that as much as the femmy wigly hips of Rosie Webster. One to dominate, one to be dominated by 

Molly... hmmm, I dunno. She does have a certain something. She's shapely and cuddly and has a really smiley face. I like that - in fact I know someone who is her spitting image. But.. no. I haven't mentioned Tina yet. She is FINE. But her character is not attractive so she loses points. Fizz!! No way.

I think Rosie has it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 19, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> I haven't mentioned Tina yet. She is FINE. But her character is not attractive so she loses points.


I'd say virtually the opposite.  I think she has spark; that's very attractive.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2009)

I did have a bit of a thing for Dev's ex as well, until her mouth got bigger with each episode until it was really scary 

No, Carla just looked like a tranny 

Oo, Kelly makes me laugh as well as being ridiculously fine   I love the way she walks


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I did have a bit of a thing for Dev's ex as well, until her mouth got bigger with each episode until it was really scary
> 
> No, Carla just looked like a tranny
> 
> Oo, Kelly makes me laugh as well as being ridiculously fine   I love the way she walks





Kelly is great. She'd laugh me into bed.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 19, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Kelly is great. She'd laugh me into bed.



As long as she didn't laugh you out of it, you'd be alright.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 19, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Don't forget Roly the dog!
> 
> OK back on topic...  Is it really wrong that I fancy Rosie Webster? She's legal now isn't she?
> 
> I mean, if you were Luke Strong who would you choose?? I'd do Rosie any day over Michelle Connor  - and Michelle's pretty cute. Mind you, if I had to chose between her and Carla Connor It'd be a tough call. She was teh sex with the brains that Rosie lacks. Tough choice.



It'd be hard for you to fancy Rosie more than she fancies herself! Where do they get her clothes from? She looks like the Mollie Slocombe tribute act! 

Michelle's boring and Carla looks like a duck.


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 21, 2009)

ha!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 21, 2009)

Tina McIntyre.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 24, 2009)

It's only on tonight an Thursday this week.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 24, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> It's only on tonight an Thursday this week.



Really?  No Friday show then?

Phew.  I'm off to a festie at the weekend and was trying to work out if I'd manage to get the catch up before I got back


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Really?  No Friday show then?


No. Neither of the Friday shows.   There'd better be two extra next week!


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 24, 2009)

Fucking football again 

It's not even got an English team playing in it, so why ITV think people would rather watch that over Corrie? 

Can't they put the dull football tie on ITV 2,3, or 4?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 25, 2009)

"Why the long hair?"

I loled.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 25, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> No. Neither of the Friday shows.   There'd better be two extra next week!



Huh?  

I do my ironing on a Monday and a Friday when it's Corrie, Eastenders, Corrie.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2009)

zoooo said:


> "Why the long hair?"
> 
> I loled.



So did I


----------



## Shirl (Aug 31, 2009)

Bleedin hell, what happened?

Ramsey was about to buy a flat on Rosamon street or summat and I only went away for a few days & now he's left for oz and the cops are at Norris's door! What's going on?


----------



## brix (Aug 31, 2009)

Who's dead?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 31, 2009)

Dead when he landed in Aus, apparently


----------



## Shirl (Aug 31, 2009)

brix said:


> Who's dead?



Fucking Ramsey's dead 

Why did he go back to Oz instead of buying a flat?


----------



## brix (Aug 31, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Dead when he landed in Aus, apparently



Who???  I've been away!

Edit: Thanks Shirl - Oh Ramsey - was he the Andrew Sachs character?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 31, 2009)

Blanche on form again tonight. The Madame Hunt bit was brilliant!

To Kelly: I see there will be fellas, _many_ fellas. Especially if you keep dressing like a tart.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 31, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Blanche on form again tonight. The Madame Hunt bit was brilliant!
> 
> To Kelly: I see there will be fellas, _many_ fellas. Especially if you keep dressing like a tart.



 I love Blanche


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 31, 2009)

Eww... its the Kevin and Molly storyline again. 

I hate this rubbish storyline.


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 1, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Eww... its the Kevin and Molly storyline again.
> 
> I hate this rubbish storyline.



Molly was such a nice, likeable character.

But they have completely changed her - they might has well gone the whole hog and got a new actress to play her and changed her name.  It's like they have new scriptrighters in.

Also, Kevin?  Really?


----------



## Scarlette (Sep 7, 2009)

I suddenly have an all-consuming crush on Steve McDonald. Is that normal?


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2009)

milly molly said:


> I suddenly have an all-consuming crush on Steve McDonald. Is that normal?



possibly, I had one on him about 10 years ago


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm so happy for Jack


----------



## brix (Sep 7, 2009)

I briefly had one on Peter Barlow.  It's gone now thank God.


----------



## Scarlette (Sep 7, 2009)

Shirl said:


> possibly, I had one on him about 10 years ago



He's lovely and affable.



brix said:


> I briefly had one on Peter Barlow.  It's gone now thank God.



I toyed with the idea but he is a bit sleazy for me.


----------



## brix (Sep 7, 2009)

milly molly said:


> I toyed with the idea but he is a bit sleazy for me.



I know.  It's disgusting


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2009)

Shirl said:


> I'm so happy for Jack



Yeh, me too

Was made up when Typhoid Tyrone D) finally got his head round it all - and the snooker room would be MY favourite room too


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Sep 8, 2009)

Steve you twat - buy a fucking dictaphone/voice recorder/use your mobile and record 'Hooch' gloating about the stitch up! That is twice now you have missed the boat.


----------



## Scarlette (Sep 8, 2009)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> Steve you twat - buy a fucking dictaphone/voice recorder/use your mobile and record 'Hooch' gloating about the stitch up! That is twice now you have missed the boat.



I never ever understand why people never do that in TV programmes. Makes me


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2009)

milly molly said:


> I never ever understand why people never do that in TV programmes. Makes me



For the same reason that semi-naked young women venture out into the woods at night, leaving the safety of a lockable cabin to check out the really fucking scary noise outside


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2009)

Craig Charles is a fanny


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> Steve you twat - buy a fucking dictaphone/voice recorder/use your mobile and record 'Hooch' gloating about the stitch up! That is twice now you have missed the boat.



Exactly what I was thinking. How much would a smart bit of undercover surveillance have costed in the grand scheme of things?

What a docile idiot.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 8, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. How much would a smart bit of undercover surveillance have costed in the grand scheme of things?
> 
> What a docile idiot.



I was saying that too, but I think such recordings would be inadmissable in court. Does anyone know?


----------



## Iguana (Sep 8, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> I was saying that too, but I think such recordings would be inadmissable in court. Does anyone know?



It would have been inadmissible in court, but it would be enough to take to Hooch's superiors, get him fired, the charges against Becky dropped and a fairly large out of court settlement for Becky.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2009)

I love how Corrie fans treat it as though it's real   (and I count myself in that btw)


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I love how Corrie fans treat it as though it's real   (and I count myself in that btw)


What do you mean?  How else should it be treated?


----------



## og ogilby (Sep 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I love how Corrie fans treat it as though it's real   (and I count myself in that btw)


I recorded last nights episode, so I have all the evidence on tape if Steve wants it.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> What do you mean?  How else should it be treated?





No, I'm with you danny

Which is why spoilers enrage me so.  We don't get to see into our own futures.  Well, unless Blanche is reading our palms


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2009)

og ogilby said:


> I recorded last nights episode, so I have all the evidence on tape if Steve wants it.


----------



## og ogilby (Sep 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I love how Corrie fans treat it as though it's real   (and I count myself in that btw)


There was a news report over the weekend that the actress who plays Maria found a dead body while she was visiting her family.

On hearing the news, me and my gf both immediatley suspected the hand of Tony Gordon.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2009)

Hehe 

I really like Connie btw.  She's a great addition, and it feels like she's always been there.  A proper Corrie woman


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Hehe
> 
> I really like Connie btw.  She's a great addition, and it feels like she's always been there.  A proper Corrie woman



Aye. Hopefully Jack will still drink in the Rovers though.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Aye. Hopefully Jack will still drink in the Rovers though.



I'll hire a taxi to take him there if it's too far


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'll hire a taxi to take him there if it's too far


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 8, 2009)

og ogilby said:


> There was a news report over the weekend that the actress who plays Maria found a dead body while she was visiting her family.
> 
> On hearing the news, me and my gf both immediatley suspected the hand of Tony Gordon.



 Me too!! I thought, oh god, Tony's struck again, but at least Maria's going to find out that he's an evil murderer at last.  
Although i never did quite understand why her memory of evil Tony had been completely wiped and over night, replaced with a bizzare adoration of him


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 8, 2009)

og ogilby said:


> There was a news report over the weekend that the actress who plays Maria found a dead body while she was visiting her family.
> 
> On hearing the news, me and my gf both immediatley suspected the hand of Tony Gordon.





Hellsbells said:


> Me too!! I thought, oh god, Tony's struck again, but at least Maria's going to find out that he's an evil murderer at last.
> Although i never did quite understand why her memory of evil Tony had been completely wiped and over night, replaced with a bizzare adoration of him





There was no mention of it on Corrie last night.


----------



## Geri (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a spoiler 



Spoiler: .



Carla is coming back soon - apparently Alison King injured herself in filming when she was grappling with the hit man!


----------



## Espresso (Sep 8, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Me too!! I thought, oh god, Tony's struck again, but at least Maria's going to find out that he's an evil murderer at last.
> Although i never did quite understand why her memory of evil Tony had been completely wiped and over night, replaced with a bizzare adoration of him



You appear to have forgotten that this is Maria we're talking about. If she was any thicker, she'd set. She couldn't stand the very sight of her mother in law not so long ago, yet she happily went off with the baby to stay at Casa Connor in Ireland for a holiday. Why?

The character has either got some sort of undiagnosed mental illness whereby she can't remember who she hates and who she likes from one minute to the next, or the scriptwriters just can't be arsed being consistent. 
My money's on the latter.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I love how Corrie fans treat it as though it's real   (and I count myself in that btw)





Is it not real then?


----------



## Iguana (Sep 8, 2009)

Espresso said:


> The character has either got some sort of undiagnosed mental illness whereby she can't remember who she hates and who she likes from one minute to the next, or the scriptwriters just can't be arsed being consistent.
> My money's on the latter.



She is Kirk's sister, so her lack of critical thinking is hardly surprising.


----------



## bigbry (Sep 9, 2009)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> Steve you twat - buy a fucking dictaphone/voice recorder/use your mobile and record 'Hooch' gloating about the stitch up! That is twice now you have missed the boat.



Tell me, if he called Lloyd's mobile before getting out of the car and had told Lloyd not to answer it wouldn't it have recorded the conversation on Lloyd's voice mail ?


----------



## myname (Sep 9, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Me too!! I thought, oh god, Tony's struck again, but at least Maria's going to find out that he's an evil murderer at last.
> Although i never did quite understand why her memory of evil Tony had been completely wiped and over night, replaced with a bizzare adoration of him



it makes perfect sense really, cos of him delivering the baby, all those chemicals created some sort of bonding between them, they're both in love with each other and the baby...

no?


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I love how Corrie fans treat it as though it's real   (and I count myself in that btw)



Deirdre Rachid is innocent!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 9, 2009)

Ted Striker said:


> Deirdre Rachid is innocent!



hehe - made the papers that didn't it?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 9, 2009)

sojourner said:


> hehe - made the papers that didn't it?



And the house of commons I believe


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 9, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> And the house of commons I believe


Tony Blair called it a terrible miscarriage of justice.


----------



## lemontop (Sep 9, 2009)

Free the Weatherfield One!


----------



## Geri (Sep 10, 2009)

FFS - I can't get used to Thursday night Corrie, I keep forgetting it's on and missing half of it!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 11, 2009)

It really annoys me that it's on at 8.30.  I usually read after my tea, and have to keep checking the time so I don't miss it, and then obviously stop to watch it, so it completely fucks up my reading 

Awww lickle Si last night   Cute kid that


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> It really annoys me that it's on at 8.30.


Yes.  It's bad enough it's on a Thursday, but why 8.30?  7.30 is Corrie time, and has been for decades.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 11, 2009)

Did anyone spot the classic line from Sally tonight?
_
"Sophie, you know Graham has just pruned my herbaceous border!"_


----------



## bigbry (Sep 12, 2009)

bigbry said:


> Blanche tonight was in top form - did you see the look on her face when Ken passed her on the stairs on his way out.
> 
> Also has anyone noticed how Corrie keeps mentioning actual TV programmes lately - tonight Blanche  said the AA meeting would be better than _Loose Women_.



There was another mention of a TV programme in tonights earlier episode when Becky was talking to Blanche about _Prisoner Cell Block H_


----------



## bigbry (Sep 12, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes.  It's bad enough it's on a Thursday, but why 8.30?  7.30 is Corrie time, and has been for decades.



But it's also on at 8.30 pm on Mondays and Fridays !


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2009)

bigbry said:


> But it's also on at 8.30 pm on Mondays and Fridays !



Yes BUT it's preceded by a 7.30 showing, so you're already primed for the next

It's all in the detail


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Did anyone spot the classic line from Sally tonight?
> _
> "Sophie, you know Graham has just pruned my herbaceous border!"_



heh - I did


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 14, 2009)

I know I never have a clue when Corrie is on anymore they've made a total balls of it. Thursday FFS!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yes BUT it's preceded by a 7.30 showing, so you're already primed for the next
> 
> It's all in the detail


Correct.  And anyway, the Monday and Friday set up is still on probation, in my book.  It's tolerated, rather than accepted.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Correct.  And anyway, the Monday and Friday set up is still on probation, in my book.  It's tolerated, rather than accepted.





I've started just watching the Friday's double over the weekend on catchup so I can a) get sloshed of a Friday night, and b) not have to put up with adverts


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 14, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> I know I never have a clue when Corrie is on anymore they've made a total balls of it. Thursday FFS!



It's so they don't have to keep dropping corrie for the football on Wednesdays (so they said).


----------



## Iguana (Sep 15, 2009)

Next week there will be 6 episodes.  2 on Monday, 1 on Wednesday @ 7.30, 1 Thursday @ 8.30 and 2 on Friday.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 16, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Next week there will be 6 episodes.  2 on Monday, 1 on Wednesday @ 7.30, 1 Thursday @ 8.30 and 2 on Friday.



cheers for the heads up - I'd have missed the Wednesday one


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 16, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Next week there will be 6 episodes.  2 on Monday, 1 on Wednesday @ 7.30, 1 Thursday @ 8.30 and 2 on Friday.


I knew we were due one, but why do they have to twat around so much?


----------



## Espresso (Sep 16, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Next week there will be 6 episodes.  2 on Monday, 1 on Wednesday @ 7.30, 1 Thursday @ 8.30 and 2 on Friday.



Six episodes in five bloody days? Good grief, that's overkill. And I'm a fan.


----------



## bigbry (Sep 22, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> I know I never have a clue when Corrie is on anymore they've made a total balls of it. Thursday FFS!




Hate Mr Murdoch but the Sky+ box is the best TV related invention ever !  

Never miss anything as long as you 'series link' it and watch it while 'skipping' the adverts - total result !


----------



## Geri (Sep 23, 2009)

Poor Norris - that was so sad


----------



## Intastella (Sep 23, 2009)

(((Norris)))


----------



## moomoo (Sep 23, 2009)

Geri said:


> Poor Norris - that was so sad



Wasn't it just.


----------



## Intastella (Sep 23, 2009)

Can't help but still be a little pissed at him tho, hindsight's all well and good, but he was 'orrible to poor ol' Ramsey 

I hope he goes mad with the random acts of kindness towards folk for a while...if only to outrage Blanche


----------



## Espresso (Sep 23, 2009)

When Norris asked why Ramsey hadn't shown him the letters, I said exactly the same as Emily "And would you have looked at them?"
No, he wouldn't have. 
He was a terrible old git to Ramsey. 

But top marks to Malcolm Hebden, I can't stand the character of Norris, but he played it very well tonight.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 24, 2009)

Intastella said:


> Can't help but still be a little pissed at him tho, hindsight's all well and good, but he was 'orrible to poor ol' Ramsey


same for me - dodgers was sat next to me saying "poor old norris  " and I shrugged me shoulders. he was foul to ramsey.


----------



## Ground Elder (Sep 24, 2009)

In the world I inhabit in my head, Norris is on the Jonathan Ross show this Friday...


----------



## sojourner (Sep 24, 2009)

I felt a bit sick on Norris's behalf.  It was sad, but the old git had it coming, the way he treated Ramsey


----------



## Maidmarian (Sep 24, 2009)

Espresso said:


> When Norris asked why Ramsey hadn't shown him the letters, I said exactly the same as Emily "And would you have looked at them?"
> No, he wouldn't have.
> He was a terrible old git to Ramsey.
> 
> But top marks to Malcolm Hebden, I can't stand the character of Norris, but he played it very well tonight.



Yes , I know what you mean ! 

I suppose Norris is the Albert Tatlock substitute really.


----------



## whoha (Sep 29, 2009)

Was nobody else left with an impending sense of doom after John stapes conversation with the prison guard about him tying the knot. Made me feel right uncomfortable.


----------



## madzone (Sep 29, 2009)

Mr madz has just said the 2np ep was laugh out loud funny last night. Was it or was he probably stoned?


----------



## whoha (Sep 29, 2009)

Only luke's boxers made me laugh.


----------



## lemontop (Sep 29, 2009)

Friday's episode was brilliant. Theresa on Piers Morgan

'I'm not being racist but red faces make me want to heave'.


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2009)

whoha said:


> Was nobody else left with an impending sense of doom after John stapes conversation with the prison guard about him tying the knot. Made me feel right uncomfortable.



not as uncomfortable with his later remark - 'there's more than one way to tie a knot in here tha knows...'

Still, I'm sure it'll all work out in the end.  

By thursday even...


----------



## zoooo (Sep 29, 2009)

lemontop said:


> Friday's episode was brilliant. Theresa on Piers Morgan
> 
> 'I'm not being racist but red faces make me want to heave'.


THANK you. I could not work out what she said!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 2, 2009)

Disappointing episode last night

Was anyone else rooting for Snape to hang himself with his tie before Fizzbomb made it back inside? 

Or was that just me?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Disappointing episode last night
> 
> Was anyone else rooting for Snape to hang himself with his tie before Fizzbomb made it back inside?
> 
> Or was that just me?



There's a thought - get JK Rowling to write some episodes. 

Though even _she'd_ probably consider Molly and Kevin to be a step too far in the fantasy direction.


----------



## Intastella (Oct 2, 2009)

Espresso said:


> Though even _she'd_ probably consider Molly and Kevin to be a step too far in the fantasy direction.



Gawd, that is actually sickening me. When she's trying to act all flirtatious and doing that princess Di looking thru her eyelashes thing...yuck.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 2, 2009)

Intastella said:


> Gawd, that is actually sickening me. When she's trying to act all flirtatious and doing that princess Di looking thru her eyelashes thing...yuck.



Even the actor playing Kevin doesn't like it.  He's threatened to quit if the writers don't end the affair.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Oct 2, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Even the actor playing Kevin doesn't like it.  He's threatened to quit if the writers don't end the affair.



Good... the whole scenario is cringeworthy...


----------



## Iguana (Oct 6, 2009)

Stupid John Stape story!  I thought he was sentenced to 4 years and would serve a minimum of 2.  How is he planning to Coronation Street less than a year after he was first arrested?  Also wouldn't he be prohibited from living so close to his victim while he's on probation?  And lastly, if he's getting out in a few weeks why the hell did he and Fiz rush their wedding?


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 6, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Stupid John Stape story!  I thought he was sentenced to 4 years and would serve a minimum of 2.  How is he planning to Coronation Street less than a year after he was first arrested?  Also wouldn't he be prohibited from living so close to his victim while he's on probation?  And lastly, if he's getting out in a few weeks why the hell did he and Fiz rush their wedding?



Welcome to the bizarre time line that in soap lives.


----------



## Geri (Oct 6, 2009)

Intastella said:


> Gawd, that is actually sickening me. When she's trying to act all flirtatious and doing that princess Di looking thru her eyelashes thing...yuck.



It makes me feel sick. Her eyes are all googly.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 6, 2009)

Her dirty talk with Kevin, crawling across the bed, pretending to be talking about a monument, "Re-eally old, but re-e-eally well preserved!"


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 15, 2009)

On in a couple of mins.  Hope Blanche is in it.  (Maggie has recovered slightly, it seems, btw).


----------



## Geri (Oct 15, 2009)

God, Molly is vile.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 19, 2009)

Geri said:


> God, Molly is vile.


Poor Ty.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 19, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Her dirty talk with Kevin, crawling across the bed, pretending to be talking about a monument, "Re-eally old, but re-e-eally well preserved!"



Very glad i missed this one.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 19, 2009)

Just looked at radio times online and this coming weeks storyline sounds like something not to be missed. Carla's back for a start!!

I'm planning my social life around the episodes


----------



## Iguana (Oct 19, 2009)

The show will probably be a bit Blanche light for the next few months though.  Maggie Jones, who plays her, has been seriously ill recently.  She had a serious operation a few days ago and was on life support for a while.  She's currently doing well so I hope she doesn't decide to retire, she's Corrie's best ever character.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5ju9m3Btr2yd--RYUqp_W1kFKPfmg


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 19, 2009)

Shirl said:


> Just looked at radio times online and this coming weeks storyline sounds like something not to be missed. Carla's back for a start!!
> 
> I'm planning my social life around the episodes



Not the only one.

But then this is Corrie.  It's not like it's important like a family funeral or something?

e2a:  No, it is more important than a family funeral.  They will still be dead, fuck them - but Corrie?


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 19, 2009)

Two characters out in one episode ( the uncle and kebab boy) 

Really wanted to slap the butcher the other week - couldn't he have just taken himself in hand.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 19, 2009)

Well I'm pleased that Rosie got her come-uppance  

I want Tony to get his next but I've just realised that I don't really enjoy corrie as much when there's a big far fetched storyline like this. I like it when it's just the funny mundane life on the Street.

I'll still make sure I see every episode this week though


----------



## Geri (Oct 19, 2009)

I thought Carla would come back to avenge Liam's death - should have known she would just use it to get her own way.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2009)

maldwyn said:


> Really wanted to slap the butcher the other week


  This is a euphemism, isn't it?

Anyway, I've seen this week's TV Times.  Woo.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2009)

Shirl said:


> Well I'm pleased that Rosie got her come-uppance
> 
> I want Tony to get his next but I've just realised that I don't really enjoy corrie as much when there's a big far fetched storyline like this. I like it when it's just the funny mundane life on the Street.
> 
> I'll still make sure I see every episode this week though



Ha - I laughed at Rosie's face when she realised  Ace moment that.

Know exactly what you mean mate re the mundane stuff.



danny la rouge said:


> Anyway, I've seen this week's TV Times.  Woo.


One word from you - I know where you live

My fucking mother could barely contain herself at the weekend cos she knows something big is going to happen too

May I just remind everyone that if you put Corrie spoilers on here I will actually kill your favourite pets.  Or granny, whichever I get to first

RIGHT?!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> My fucking mother could barely contain herself at the weekend cos she knows something big is going to happen too
> 
> May I just remind everyone that if you put Corrie spoilers on here I will actually kill your favourite pets.  Or granny, whichever I get to first
> 
> RIGHT?!






Spoiler:  you really want to know



Joe's boat is called Dignity


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2009)

You should know me better than that danny

I avoid spoilers like the plague.  I can't even stand seeing the write-up on the programme schedule in case it gives something away

It gets harder and harder to avoid spoilers.  Why does everyone want to know what's gonna happen?


----------



## Iguana (Oct 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Why does everyone want to know what's gonna happen?



So you can make sure to tune into the episodes that show the things you really want to see.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2009)

Iguana said:


> So you can make sure to tune into the episodes that show the things you really want to see.



Eh?  It's a serial - the storyline develops.  How can you enjoy something if you don't know how it got to that point?  That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 20, 2009)

So, Will Smith. There's a thing.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/filmblog/2009/oct/20/will-smith-eastenders


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 20, 2009)

I cheered when Rosie got rinsed out of her massive wedge. Serves her right for being a massive arsehole


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I cheered when Rosie got rinsed out of her massive wedge. Serves her right for being a massive arsehole


We all laughed in our house.  There's no sympathy for her round here.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Eh?  It's a serial - the storyline develops.  How can you enjoy something if you don't know how it got to that point?  That doesn't make any sense.



Because sometimes it's really shit and you couldn't be arsed watching the bits that drive you crazy but you still want to keep up with the bits that you are interested in.

So much of it is really stupid lately, anything to do with John Stape, Molly and Kevin, and even this stupid Rosie losing her money storyline.  It is possible to go to the police and have his accounts frozen and have a warrant put out for his arrest for fraud.  The Becky, Steve and Hooch story was stupid too.  As is the Tony and Maria crap.

At the moment I really only like it for Blanche and recently Norris and Mary.


----------



## cesare (Oct 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I cheered when Rosie got rinsed out of her massive wedge. Serves her right for being a massive arsehole



Did she get rinsed? It was on the cards and serve her right ... but I guess I'll get the details at the weekend.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2009)

Fucking hell, is that it?  That was the big hooha me bloody mother could barely contain herself about?

Not impressed


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2009)

No, there's more to come next week. Someone posted a spoiler on another board, and I honestly thought it was a joke.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2009)

Geri said:


> No, there's more to come next week. Someone posted a spoiler on another board, and I honestly thought it was a joke.



Ah right

It's gonna be that bad then?  Corrie does corny very well, but it's shit when it's presented as a serious storyline

I'm pissed off that Rita's not around now.  I loved Rita.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 24, 2009)

Sinister scotsman is sinister.


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> It's gonna be that bad then?  Corrie does corny very well, but it's shit when it's presented as a serious storyline
> 
> I'm pissed off that Rita's not around now.  I loved Rita.



It seems like a bit of a cop out to me.

Is Rita coming back? I heard a rumour that one of my favourites was coming back, I won't tell you who though!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2009)

I don't know if Rita's coming back, but I hope she does

I love how she looks these days.  The hair, the make up, the outfits.  She's a reet classy bird is Rita

I hope Tony fucking kills himself tbh.  Actually - there's a storyline - Tony tops himself, and then half the cast follow suit and there's a mass suicide


----------



## Iguana (Oct 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I don't know if Rita's coming back, but I hope she does
> 
> I love how she looks these days.  The hair, the make up, the outfits.  She's a reet classy bird is Rita



The actress is quite ill isn't she?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2009)

Iguana said:


> The actress is quite ill isn't she?



Is she? How do you know?


----------



## Iguana (Oct 24, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Is she? How do you know?



http://programmes.stv.tv/coronation...13340-barbara-knox-takes-a-break-from-corrie/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 28, 2009)

By 'eck


----------



## Shirl (Oct 28, 2009)

I wish they would just bloody get on with these sodding storylines 

Scotsman, top yourself or just fucking do one 

Kevin and Molly, just fucking stop it


----------



## Espresso (Oct 28, 2009)

See there with Michelle covering her boobs when her towel fell off. Why was she using both arms? No one would do that. No one. She'd be covering up her fanny, no question. But she's not. She's covering up her boobs rather than her nether regions in front of a strange man. 
Classy chick. 
And he must be _quite_ a strange man, seeing as he's staring down her cleavage, given what else is on view.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 29, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> By 'eck



Which one are you ing? 

Who is he anyway?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 29, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Which one are you ing?
> 
> Who is he anyway?


A roofer who undercut Bill's quote, but did so by scrimping on scaffolding.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 29, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Which one are you ing?
> 
> Who is he anyway?



Michelle of course. There were a couple of nice bathtime scenes last night, plus her pootling around in her dressing gown. Quality.

He was some roofer bloke come to check out the leaky roof.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 29, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Michelle of course. There were a couple of nice bathtime scenes last night, plus her pootling around in her dressing gown. Quality.
> 
> He was some roofer bloke come to check out the leaky roof.



LAST NIGHT?  

Will they stop fucking about with Corrie!

I thought it was on Thursdays now?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 29, 2009)

It is, next week.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 29, 2009)

ITV


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 29, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> It is, next week.


And tonight.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 29, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> And tonight.



Fuck me, how are you supposed to keep up?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 29, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Fuck me, how are you supposed to keep up?


I know.  I did post a thread yesterday when I discovered about last night's episode.  But they're really fucking around with Corrie.

The *correct* time for Corrie is Monday, Wed and Fri at 7.30pm.  

Sunday at 7.30pm is acceptable.  Mon & Fri later episodes are on probation.  Thursday is wrong.  But if it is unavoidable, 7.30pm is the allowable time slot.

This much is known to be true.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 29, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> The *correct* time for Corrie is Monday, Wed and Fri at 7.30pm.



* applauds*

This.

Also, there isn't all the dull filler episodes where nothing happens just to pad it out with this arrangement.


----------



## tommers (Oct 29, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Fuck me, how are you supposed to keep up?



Sky+.


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 29, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Michelle of course. There were a couple of nice bathtime scenes last night, plus her pootling around in her dressing gown. Quality.
> 
> He was some roofer bloke come to check out the *leaky roof*.



Leaky roof?  Fnarrr!  Is that what we call it now?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 29, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Michelle of course. There were a couple of nice bathtime scenes last night, plus *her pootling around in her dressing gown*. Quality.



That annoyed the fuck out of me - how many women would seriously dress like that in front of her teenage son's mates?  It would have been funnier if he'd walked funny, you know, with a huge boner  

Tell you who's dull dull dull - that new woman with Norris.  PLEASE make her do something worth it soon, writers.  Give Norris a BJ under the counter, or SOMETHING!

New roofer's a prick too.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 29, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I know.  I did post a thread yesterday when I discovered about last night's episode.  But they're really fucking around with Corrie.
> 
> The *correct* time for Corrie is Monday, Wed and Fri at 7.30pm.
> 
> ...



Now see, THIS should be what is written on our petition to the Corrie producers - let's make our feelings known to the fuckers!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 29, 2009)

sojourner said:


> how many women would seriously dress like that in front of her teenage son's mates?


<la la la la I'm not listening>


----------



## susie12 (Oct 29, 2009)

she's only started stripping off since she had her boob job.


----------



## bigbry (Oct 29, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I know.  I did post a thread yesterday when I discovered about last night's episode.  But they're really fucking around with Corrie.
> 
> The *correct* time for Corrie is Monday, Wed and Fri at 7.30pm.
> 
> ...



Luddite !


----------



## sojourner (Oct 29, 2009)

susie12 said:


> she's only started stripping off since she had her boob job.



innit!


----------



## Iguana (Oct 29, 2009)

susie12 said:


> she's only started stripping off since she had her boob job.



Who had a boob job?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 29, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Who had a boob job?



michelle

her tits are way bigger than they used to be, and that ain't just down to a good push up bra or chicken fillets - they're MUCH bigger

didn't you notice?


----------



## madzone (Oct 29, 2009)

sojourner said:


> That annoyed the fuck out of me - how many women would seriously dress like that in front of her teenage son's mates?


 
I might if they're fit


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 29, 2009)

madzone said:


> I might if they're fit


_That's_ what I'm talking about.


----------



## madzone (Oct 29, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> _That's_ what I'm talking about.


 

They rarely are though


----------



## Iguana (Oct 29, 2009)

sojourner said:


> michelle
> 
> her tits are way bigger than they used to be, and that ain't just down to a good push up bra or chicken fillets - they're MUCH bigger
> 
> didn't you notice?



Not really.  I know she had a baby who died a few months ago, so I just figured it was post pregnancy boobs.

But I've googled and yeah she's had a boob job.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 29, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Not really.  *I know she had a baby who died a few months ago,* so I just figured it was post pregnancy boobs.
> 
> But I've googled and yeah she's had a boob job.



  I didn't know that.  Poor lass.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 29, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I didn't know that.  Poor lass.


That's because you don't read TV mags.  

Yes, it's very sad.  I have some idea of what it's like.


----------



## madzone (Oct 29, 2009)

I think it was discussed on here before. Didnt she have some kind of breakdown(understandably)?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 29, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> That's because you don't read TV mags.
> 
> Yes, it's very sad.  I have some idea of what it's like.



I don't read them cos of the spoilers danny - but then I don't hear about stuff like this

I can't begin to imagine how fucking traumatic that is


----------



## madzone (Oct 29, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I don't read them cos of the spoilers danny - but then I don't hear about stuff like this
> 
> I can't begin to imagine how fucking traumatic that is


 Me neither. It's one of my biggest fears. I don't know how poeple cope. Of course I'm going through the whole poking the baby when she's alseep thing again.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 29, 2009)

madzone said:


> I think it was discussed on here before. Didnt she have some kind of breakdown(understandably)?


Yes.  She went away "on tour" to have the baby, but had to prolong her absence.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 29, 2009)

madzone said:


> Me neither.* It's one of my biggest fears. I don't know how poeple cope*. Of course I'm going through the whole poking the baby when she's alseep thing again.



same as

I can't bear to think about it, it's just too fucking terrifying


----------



## Iguana (Oct 29, 2009)

He son was born very premature in February and only lived for a few minutes.  I was surprised she was back on Corrie as soon as she was.  Especially when she came back to have so many of her story lines tied up with Carla and Maria who were both expecting babies IRL.  And she has to coo over baby Liam all the time now, it must be so heartbreaking for her.

I had a miscarriage last year and I still can't bear to be around pregnant women or babies for long.  If the baby had been born and then died I don't see how I would continue at anything, never mind working with pregnant women and a baby.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 29, 2009)

Iguana said:


> I had a miscarriage last year and I still can't bear to be around pregnant women or babies for long.  If the baby had been born and then died I don't see how I would continue at anything, never mind working with pregnant women and a baby.



I am sorry to hear of your troubles Iguana - I hope you are alright now.


I'm sure I would struggle badly myself, in the same situation.  I spent the first whole year of my daughter's life shitting myself about that.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 29, 2009)

Iguana said:


> I had a miscarriage last year and I still can't bear to be around pregnant women or babies for long.  If the baby had been born and then died I don't see how I would continue at anything, never mind working with pregnant women and a baby.



I have never had to go through something like this, but a lot of people just throw themselves back into work after something like this to take their mind off it, same with any sort of bereavement.

It's just her job has to coo over baby Liam.  

Also, the nature of the beast of showbizness, means storylines can't dictate actor's private lives.

How shitty.


----------



## madzone (Oct 29, 2009)

Blimey, they are big aren't they?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 29, 2009)

Tony is fucked!


----------



## madzone (Oct 29, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Tony is fucked!


 I know what happens, I saw it on This Morning


----------



## Intastella (Oct 29, 2009)

'Mariiiiaaaahhhhhh'

How hammy was _that_?!


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 30, 2009)

> =sojourner;9882974]That annoyed the fuck out of me - how many women would seriously dress like that in front of her teenage son's mates?  It would have been funnier if he'd walked funny, you know, with a huge boner
> 
> *Tell you who's dull dull dull - that new woman with Norris.*  PLEASE make her do something worth it soon, writers.  Give Norris a BJ under the counter, or SOMETHING!



See, that is really funny in context.  Did you watch it when he had the assistant who would not shut up?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 30, 2009)

Intastella said:


> 'Mariiiiaaaahhhhhh'
> 
> How hammy was _that_?!



It was tragic. 
Mind you, every time he says her name, I'm reminded of West Side Story, where Tony and Maria have a torrid time of it too. The man who plays Tony in the film version is a right plank of wood and he does a lot of that Mariiiiaaaahhhhhh' stuff, too.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2009)

Intastella said:


> 'Mariiiiaaaahhhhhh'
> 
> How hammy was _that_?!



I thought that was ace - pure Corrie corn


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2009)

Schmetterling said:


> See, that is really funny in context.  Did you *watch it when he had the assistant who would not shut up?*



I did yeh - it's not funny though


----------



## madzone (Oct 30, 2009)

Shall I tell you what happens soj? Shall I?


----------



## tommers (Oct 30, 2009)

michelle is SO going to shag that little christian fella.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> michelle is SO going to shag that little christian fella.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2009)

madzone said:


> Shall I tell you what happens soj? Shall I?



Yes, if you really want to unleash my full bile and invite a lifetime grudge


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 30, 2009)

why do people read the spoilers in those tawdry TV mags?  they should be banned!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> why do people read the spoilers in those tawdry TV mags?  they should be banned!



Spoilers should be made illegal imo


----------



## madzone (Oct 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yes, if you really want to unleash my full bile and invite a lifetime grudge


 That doesn't sound so bad


----------



## madzone (Oct 30, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> why do people read the spoilers in those tawdry TV mags?  they should be banned!


I don't


----------



## belboid (Oct 30, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> why do people read the spoilers in those tawdry TV mags?  they should be banned!



the spoilers, the mags, or the people?

All thre I spose, just to be on the safe side...


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 30, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> why do people read the spoilers in those tawdry TV mags?  they should be banned!



Even if you don't want to know plotlines, the supermarkets have decided to put the mags like TV Quick and whatnot at the checkout - so you get in bold on the front cover "TONY DOES THIS" with a picture. etc. while you are queuing


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 30, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Even if you don't want to know plotlines, the supermarkets have decided to put the mags like TV Quick and whatnot at the checkout - so you get in bold on the front cover "TONY DOES THIS" with a picture. etc. while you are queuing



Yeah, you hardly have to buy them  to see a spoiler these days  Why can't they all be like the Radio Times and not do spoilers? 

The last genuinely unspoilt storyline was Tracy Barlow's court case and that's only cos they filmed 2 endings!


----------



## madzone (Oct 30, 2009)

*Bog off back to your man wife*


----------



## Intastella (Oct 30, 2009)

When the nurse said Tony was asking for Roy, did anyone else hear Roy say 'I'd better phone my wife and tell him i'll be late'?


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 30, 2009)

How long has Lily Tomlin been working in the newsagents?


----------



## Iguana (Oct 31, 2009)

Intastella said:


> When the nurse said Tony was asking for Roy, did anyone else hear Roy say 'I'd better phone my wife and tell him i'll be late'?



It was "I'd better phone my wife.  Tell him (Tony) I'll be in, in a minute."


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh just fucking die Tony  Get ON with it moaning fucker


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 31, 2009)

Tony's the only half decent looking bloke in any soap these days!


----------



## Intastella (Oct 31, 2009)

Iguana said:


> It was "I'd better phone my wife.  Tell him (Tony) I'll be in, in a minute."



Ah right.

/Cleans ears out

I thought it was funny after Tony calling Hayley his 'man wife' 

(((Hayles)))


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2009)

_angel_ said:


> Tony's the only half decent looking bloke in any soap these days!



He has pop-out eyes!   like that.  how can you fancy that?!


----------



## Iguana (Oct 31, 2009)

I hope Ozzy's ok.


----------



## madzone (Oct 31, 2009)

_angel_ said:


> Tony's the only half decent looking bloke in any soap these days!


 Oh you utter weirdo


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 31, 2009)

I was too drunk to remember what happened. Is Tony dead yet?


----------



## Iguana (Oct 31, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I was too drunk to remember what happened. Is Tony dead yet?



No, he's just expected to not last the night.  I bet he lives and comes after Roy.  This is not a spoiler - just my guess.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I was too drunk to remember what happened. Is Tony dead yet?



No he's dragging it right out

Shoulda just died right there on the street, with the closing credits focussing on a dog pissing on him.  That would have been great


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 31, 2009)

Fucks sake, die already man! Lingering deathbed scenes FTL. I was drunk but I do remember him being out f order to Roy Cropper.

The scotch fuck


----------



## Iguana (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought the discussion about the bats was funny.  Tony moaning that he's on his deathbed and all he has for company is Roy who won't stop wittering about bats.  And Roy, "well, you brought them up!"

Tony isn't going to die though, he's going to survive and come after Roy.  Corrie just fucked up their timing.  They should have had him come after Roy this week in a Halloween mask.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2009)

Iguana said:


> I thought the discussion about the bats was funny.  Tony moaning that he's on his deathbed and all he has for company is Roy who won't stop wittering about bats.  And Roy, "well, you brought them up!"


----------



## Shirl (Oct 31, 2009)

I really enjoyed the Tony/Roy bits of last nights episodes but what was the point of Michelle and the builder?

So far as I could see it was purely so that there could be lots of footage of Michelle looking lovely with a glass of champagne in her hand  Is corrie trying to appeal to all the Manchestoh wags or what? It was so bloody boring and I just kept shouting at the tele to get back to Roy and Tony.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 1, 2009)

Michelle is a dull dull character!


Seriously what is wrong with Tony, yes I know they keep getting him to do his "face of evil" which is wearing a bit thin, now, frankly.

He's a damn site better looking than that Jack Brannin, who we keep getting told we should fancy. I don't get that one at all.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2009)

Who is Jack Brannin?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2009)

from 'Enders. Bit of a geezer.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2009)

oh right, from the Depressives Society soap opera then

nope, looks like he's got the personality of a badly set blancmange - nowt in the eyes, apart from a suspected squint


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 1, 2009)

He has depths. Evil depths. He runs that nightclub that weirdly opens during the day and has 'hostess' service despite that being illegal except in Albert Square


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Fucks sake, die already man! Lingering deathbed scenes FTL. I was drunk but I do remember him being out f order to Roy Cropper.
> 
> The scotch fuck


He isn't _going_ to die, is he*?  It's so he'll live, but then be alive in the knowledge that having dealt with Carla he's let the cat out of the bag again.  (Dramatic tension).







(*Speculation, not spoiler, for I don't actually know).


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 2, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> He isn't _going_ to die, is he*?  It's so he'll live, but then be alive in the knowledge that having dealt with Carla he's let the cat out of the bag again.  (Dramatic tension).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You think this is the end of Tony? 

Of course there are going to be massive scenes with him and Carla.

However, now we know he has a weak heart.........


And as you said:

(*Speculation, not spoiler, for I don't actually know).


----------



## sojourner (Nov 2, 2009)

I could offer to step in and twat him in his hospital bed, thereby ending the suffering of 10,000 Corrie fans


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I could offer to step in and twat him in his hospital bed, thereby ending the suffering of 10,000 Corrie fans



I think more like eight million would be cheering if you did that.

But it shows how brilliant Corrie is that you want to do that (give Molly, Kevin and Rosie a slap while you are up in the North West).

I bet the bloke in real life is a right decent bloke.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 2, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> I think more like eight million would be cheering if you did that.
> 
> But it shows how brilliant Corrie is that you want to do that (give Molly, Kevin and Rosie a slap while you are up in the North West).
> 
> I bet the bloke in real life is a right decent bloke.



Yeh sorry, had The Fall in my head for some reason - mixed references  

I'll give Molly and Kevin a slap for sure, but the slap Rosie gets might be on the other cheek.  fnar


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh sorry, had The Fall in my head for some reason - mixed references


Mixed references can't be wrong.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 2, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Mixed references can't be wrong.



heh


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 2, 2009)

Why do they repeat corrie on a thursday night, but no other?  I'm going to miss this tonight and a combination of complete shit internet connection and iplayer being shit anyway are going to mean I can't catch it up.


grrrrr


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 2, 2009)

Iplayer isn't shit, it's exellent.

ITV's catch up player is fucking awful though.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Nov 2, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Iplayer isn't shit, it's exellent.
> 
> ITV's catch up player is fucking awful though.



I love this site for online freetoair TV.. 

Just register and away you go.. TV Guide lets you arrange the channels how you want and good streaming as long as not downloading or overloading computer.. 

TV Catch up


----------



## Iguana (Nov 2, 2009)

I can't believe Michelle shagged that irritating builder while her son and his friend were in the next room.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 2, 2009)

I just can't believe Michelle full stop.
She's got to be the most aggravating bint in soap. She never stops laying down the law and being completely hysterical and ridiculous with whoever she's dealing with.

Yes, I know she's just gobsmackingly gorgeous and has got lovely hair and a completely stupendous body, but she's got all the charisma of a dead dog. They'll have to marry her off to some rich old dude before she gets to 40, else she'll end up even more of a screeching harpy than she is now.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 3, 2009)

Iguana said:


> I can't believe Michelle shagged that irritating builder while her son and his friend were in the next room.



Like you wouldn't.

I would have 

But then being a gay bloke - you get it where you can.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm gonna start a 'Tony just DIE' campaign - who's with me?  I really thought I had got rid of the irritating pop-eyed corn-master, but not so 

Ooo, perhaps Roy could tempt him into the cafe one night, and feed him sausages spiced up with bat poison


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm' sick altogether of the Tony killing Liam storyline. The whole 'him on his deathbed confessing to Roy' was a crap way of perpetuating it even further. Enough already.

I'd rather Carla just did a number on him when he tried to have her killed ending in Tony dying. Then she could've taken over Underworld and we could all be laughing at how Rosie didn't end up being queen bee after all, resigned to making tea for Carla. Then we'd have got a great storyline with Rosie forever being Carla's bitch and our screens would be full of nice eye candy and feuding females in the factory.

Instead we've got the irritating Tony, dippy Maria, and hapless Roy in a never ending storyline. I'm bored to death of it.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 3, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Like you wouldn't.
> 
> I would have
> 
> But then being a gay bloke - you get it where you can.



I'd have gone back to his place, or driven someplace secluded and done it in the car.


----------



## brix (Nov 6, 2009)

Chortle.  Graham telling Norris that to get the weeds out of the paving cracks he should get down to the garden centre and tell them he needs a crack hoe.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 6, 2009)

As for Norris and Horace, I reckon it will either be the best double act since Morecambe and Wise, or it will be a complete and utter cringefest. No middle gound. 
It'll need serious application from the writers. Come on, chaps, do it right!


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 7, 2009)

Espresso said:


> I just can't believe Michelle full stop.
> She's got to be the most aggravating bint in soap. She never stops laying down the law and being completely hysterical and ridiculous with whoever she's dealing with.
> 
> Yes, I know she's just gobsmackingly gorgeous and has got lovely hair and a completely stupendous body, but she's got all the charisma of a dead dog. They'll have to marry her off to some rich old dude before she gets to 40, else she'll end up even more of a screeching harpy than she is now.



Someone else noticed how annoying she is, then! 

She seems to think every man is going to fancy her.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2009)

Norris's new shop assistant has comedy potential. I've entirely lost interest in Tony's machinations.


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 7, 2009)

Espresso said:


> As for Norris and Horace, I reckon it will either be the best double act since Morecambe and Wise, or it will be a complete and utter cringefest. No middle gound.
> It'll need serious application from the writers. Come on, chaps, do it right!



'There's two of them!'


----------



## Iguana (Nov 7, 2009)

Norris fired Horace for shouting at Simon and implying he (Norris) was ugly.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 8, 2009)

brix said:


> Chortle.  Graham telling Norris that to get the weeds out of the paving cracks he should get down to the garden centre and tell them he needs a crack hoe.



 that was quality 


Espresso said:


> As for Norris and Horace, I reckon it will either be the best double act since Morecambe and Wise, or it will be a complete and utter cringefest. No middle gound.
> It'll need serious application from the writers. *Come on, chaps, do it right*!



Definitely - let's hope they bring it off


----------



## Iguana (Nov 10, 2009)

"I thought I was lip-reading you wrong, but you just say weird things!"


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 10, 2009)

**************ALERT******************
There's a Corrie on Wednesday
**************ALERT******************


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2009)

Ta for that ^


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 11, 2009)

Just a reminder that it's on tonight.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 11, 2009)

Will ITV stop fucking about with it? 

It's like they don't want viewers.


----------



## Geri (Nov 16, 2009)

Grrrrrr! Some idiot phoned me and I missed the last few minutes of tonight's episode.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 16, 2009)

Well download it or something, Or don't answer the phone.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2009)

My poor 10-year-old daughter was in tears about Roy at the end.    I didn't know she'd take it so bad.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 16, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> My poor 10-year-old daughter was in tears about Roy at the end.    I didn't know she'd take it so bad.



Aww, I was very upset about Stan Ogden's death when I was 5, I didn't like seeing Hilda sad.  

Yet when my granda died two months before I told my nana not to cry as she could just marry a new husband.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 16, 2009)

I love Roy Cropper. 

That is all.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> don't answer the phone.



Would be my preferred method



danny la rouge said:


> My poor 10-year-old daughter was in tears about Roy at the end.    I didn't know she'd take it so bad.



Awww.  I really didn't like last night's, but then I don't like kitchen knives and I really didn't expect to see it in Corrie, so bit of a downer there.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Awww.  I really didn't like last night's, but then I don't like kitchen knives and I really didn't expect to see it in Corrie, so bit of a downer there.


No, it was a bit much, really.  She likes Roy, too, so it was all a bit traumatic.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> No, it *was a bit much,* really.  She likes Roy, too, so it was all a bit traumatic.



It was actually, and I hate to sound po-faced, but it was really quite scary


----------



## Geri (Nov 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Would be my preferred method



He neglects to mention that he was the one ringing me!


----------



## Shirl (Nov 17, 2009)

Geri said:


> He neglects to mention that he was the one ringing me!



That's blokes for ya 

I can't wait for this whole business to be resolved. I'm enjoying it but my stress levels are rising and I like happy endings.


----------



## bigbry (Nov 18, 2009)

Roy's fucked this time !

He'll never survive in that cold Manchester canal from Monday night until Thursday !


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 18, 2009)

bigbry said:


> Roy's fucked this time !
> 
> He'll never survive in that cold Manchester canal from Monday night until Thursday !



Ronnie and Sean survived an icepond in Eastenders!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 18, 2009)

Geri said:


> He neglects to mention that he was the one ringing me!



  That's terrible!!  That'd be grounds for being dumped imo


----------



## tommers (Nov 18, 2009)

roy cannot be dead.  he's the best character*



* except for blanche, natch.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm so bored of Tony Gordon.

I think he should dive in after Roy and rescue him, but as he does so, he'll have a heart attack. Then bring back sexy Carla and Roy can go back to his rolls. 

Sorted.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 18, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> I think he should dive in after Roy and rescue him, but as he does so, his eyes will explode and THEN he'll have a heart attack.



fixed it for ya


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> fixed it for ya


----------



## Geri (Nov 18, 2009)

tommers said:


> roy cannot be dead.  he's the best character*
> 
> 
> 
> * except for blanche, natch.



I don't think he will be, because I noticed on the cover of a magazine that it showed him with the caption "Murder?" whereas if he was dead, they would put "Murder!"


----------



## Espresso (Nov 18, 2009)

bigbry said:


> Roy's fucked this time !
> 
> He'll never survive in that cold Manchester canal from Monday night until Thursday !



Usless factoid for this evening. 
Whenever Coronation St or Heartbeat or Emmerdale or Hollyoaks or Frost or any sort of a show made by Granada or Yorkshire telly want to bung someone in a canal or a reservoir or a river to expose them to *MORTAL PERIL*, they go to Fleetwood.
Not because Fleetwood, per se, is perilous. (Don't hold me to that. You might go there and get battered one day for all I know) 

No, they go there to the nautical college where there's a big old tank for training merchant sailors and other nautical types how to get out of submerged boats and ships and wotnot. Bung in a few leaves and a bucket of green food dye and some Bisto and there you have it - The Manchester Ship Canal or any other perilous telly stretch of water.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 20, 2009)

Blimey

Wasn't expecting that!  

He's got massive pores as well, hasn't he?   Never noticed that before.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 20, 2009)

Geri said:


> He neglects to mention that he was the one ringing me!


I have to say, I list phoning during Corrie as one of the Worst Social Sins.  Unless there's been a death in the family, there's no excuse.

Anyway, we were all very relieved that Roy is OK.  My ten-year-old was laughing that nervous relief laugh when he was going on about the bats.


----------



## belboid (Nov 20, 2009)

when it was mondays and wednesdays at half past seven, and nothing but, to phone during Corrie would have been a shootable offense at our house.  But now its on so often and at such craaaaazy times, well, it can happen all too easily.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 20, 2009)

belboid said:


> when it was mondays and wednesdays at half past seven, and nothing but, to phone during Corrie would have been a shootable offense at our house.  But now its on so often and at such craaaaazy times, well, it can happen all too easily.


This is true.  Perhaps Butch shouldn't actually be shot this time, then.


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2009)

Interestingly* I did First Aid training yesterday morning and the instructor was showing us how to do CPR.  He said the main thing to remember is that it's never like on the telly where you do a couple of breaths and then they suddenly start coughing up water.  And lo and behold, what happens!

And then, then!  Maria turns on her doe eyes to that daft police sergeant and he's like "oh yeah, course you can go into an interview room with a murder suspect ON YOUR OWN and have a massively emotional argument with him!  No problems!  Don't tell my boss eh?"

And then, then!  I remembered Kevin and Molly, surely the most unbelievable love affair in the history of TV.

Still, good telly though. 







*not really.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2009)

tommers said:


> Interestingly* I did First Aid training yesterday morning and the instructor was showing us how to do CPR.  He said the main thing to remember is that it's never like on the telly where you do a couple of breaths and then they suddenly start coughing up water.  And lo and behold, what happens!
> 
> And then, then!  Maria turns on her doe eyes to that daft police sergeant and he's like "oh yeah, course you can go into an interview room with a murder suspect ON YOUR OWN and have a massively emotional argument with him!  No problems!  Don't tell my boss eh?"
> 
> ...




yeah, that was totally far-fetched, letting Maria into the cell, even if the door was opened and it was supervised.  Can't imagine anyone being allowed to do that


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 20, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> yeah, that was totally far-fetched, letting Maria into the cell, even if the door was opened and it was supervised.  Can't imagine anyone being allowed to do that



You haven't watched Eastenders, obviously someone really believes that prison IS a holiday camp!


----------



## Frankie Jack (Nov 20, 2009)

Blanche pissed telling the inlaws about the family....


----------



## poisondwarf (Nov 21, 2009)

Frankie Jack said:


> Blanche pissed telling the inlaws about the family....




Blanche is just the best character...she needs a love interest I feel.


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Nov 21, 2009)

If only they could exhume Percy Sugden.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 21, 2009)

Frankie Jack said:


> Blanche pissed telling the inlaws about the family....



Soooo funny, she's a star character!


----------



## Iguana (Nov 21, 2009)

How far in advance do they film?  I hope those scenes were filmed after she got sick, but I suspect they were before.  It's going to be a long few months without Blanche.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 24, 2009)

*Schedule heads up*

Corrie is all over the place next week.  There will be one episode on Monday at 7.30pm then one episode each day from Tuesday - Friday at 8pm.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 24, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Corrie is all over the place next week.  There will be one episode on Monday at 7.30pm then one episode each day from Tuesday - Friday at 8pm.



bloody ell 

still - Corrie on pretty much every night?


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 24, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Corrie is all over the place next week.  There will be one episode on Monday at 7.30pm then one episode each day from Tuesday - Friday at 8pm.





Like I said before, it's like ITV doesn't want viewers.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 30, 2009)

ITV are cocks.

Corrie should have its own channel.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 30, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> ITV are cocks.
> 
> Corrie should have its own channel.



I almost bumped into the fella who plays Roy Cropper on Saturday....


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 30, 2009)

Some dreadful UAF do was it?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 30, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> I almost bumped into the fella who plays Roy Cropper on Saturday....


It's the same bloke that plays him the rest of the week, surely?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> It's the same bloke that plays him the rest of the week, surely?



*snigger*


Hey - I dreamed about you last night danny.  Weird as fuck it was.  I went to meet you and Tribal Princess, cos you were both visiting an unnamed Merseyside beach so off I went to see you, and you had very strange eyes.  Also, the sea was being held up by plastic screens


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 30, 2009)

sojourner said:


> *snigger*
> 
> 
> Hey - I dreamed about you last night danny.  Weird as fuck it was.  I went to meet you and Tribal Princess, cos you were both visiting an unnamed Merseyside beach so off I went to see you, and you had very strange eyes.  Also, the sea was being held up by plastic screens




I remember that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 30, 2009)

man alive, that platt girl is a proper bitch.


----------



## killer b (Nov 30, 2009)

do you mean webster?

i'm finding the whole re-appearance of john thing a bit odd tbh. the dude kidnapped and held her hostage for a month... setting him up as some kind of underdog hero is weird to say the least...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 30, 2009)

killer b said:


> do you mean webster?
> 
> i'm finding the whole re-appearance of john thing a bit odd tbh. the dude kidnapped and held her hostage for a month... setting him up as some kind of underdog hero is weird to say the least...



That's her, Webster. Sally's progeny.

John's changed man, he is a reformed character.


----------



## killer b (Nov 30, 2009)

i'm sure she'll get her comeuppance. it's a soap after all... all a matter of when.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 30, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Some dreadful UAF do was it?



It was the day of the annual anti-racist march up here but it was an hour or so after I saw him. It's the woman who plays Hayley who's doen UAF/ANL stuff.



danny la rouge said:


> It's the same bloke that plays him the rest of the week, surely?



Funny cunt.....


----------



## Scarlette (Nov 30, 2009)

Why is there not another Corrie tonight? Why??


----------



## killer b (Nov 30, 2009)

they have to let the actors sleep sometimes. i guess.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 30, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> It was the day of the annual anti-racist march up here but it was an hour or so after I saw him. It's the woman who plays Hayley who's doen UAF/ANL stuff.



He does it down it here - aparenlty he spends half the year in Bristol, half in spain, and fits corrie inbetween. Fair play to him.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 30, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> He does it down it here - aparenlty he spends half the year in Bristol, half in spain, and fits corrie inbetween. Fair play to him.



Aye, read about his living in Spain. Didn't know he was a UAF type, he was talking about representations of working-class characters in the inetrview I read.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2009)

That _Whole Lotta Rosie_ is a bad 'un.  Her story will surely unravel.  She said _Stape! (Damn Right) _ locked the door, then she ran into the street.  How could she if the door was locked?  Little liar.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 2, 2009)

I hope that Kevin feels sufficiently guilty about being off in bed with molly when the assault happened (even though it is a lie)


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I hope that Kevin feels sufficiently guilty about being off in bed with molly when the assault happened (even though it is a lie)


Aye, the dirty Lanc Lothario.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 2, 2009)

I turned it on half way through last night (totally confused by the constant time changes ), and they were all in the pub dressed up as each other. That was hilarious - what was that all about though  Lloyd's new woman looked just like Liz - fantastic  And not quite sure who Fiz was meant to be, but she looked great. 
All this was far more interesting and entertaining than stupid Rosie Webster and repulsive Kevin and Molly in bed. Urgh


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 2, 2009)

It was a 'Vicars and Liz' party, organised by Listers new GF as a direct diss against Liz. 

Liz then Kidnapped all listers vinyls


----------



## og ogilby (Dec 2, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Her story will surely unravel.  She said _Stape! (Damn Right) _ locked the door, then she ran into the street.  How could she if the door was locked?  Little liar.


Lets hope the coppers are as on the ball as you danny.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 2, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> It was a 'Vicars and Liz' party, organised by Listers new GF as a direct diss against Liz.
> 
> Liz then Kidnapped all listers vinyls



Oh! That's hilarious!! So all the blond tarty women were Liz's then  
Lloyd's new gf was definitely the best.


----------



## og ogilby (Dec 2, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Oh! That's hilarious!! So all the blond tarty women were Liz's then
> Lloyd's new gf was definitely the best.


No, Liz was still the best at blonde and tarty.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone else just a little bit bored lately?  

The vicars and liz party was the best thing that's happened for ages now - nearly choked when Liz was complimenting Fizz


----------



## og ogilby (Dec 2, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Anyone else just a little bit bored lately?


I'm getting that way.

They're going to have to becareful with shite storylines as well as new scheduling.


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 2, 2009)

A porn version of Father Ted


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2009)

og ogilby said:


> Lets hope the coppers are as on the ball as you danny.



Hah.  The _Weatherfield_ cops?  They're the dimmest force in the land!  The miscarriages of justice they've been responsible for!


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm really enjoying Corrie at the moment - after all, where else do you get terrible over-acting in the same league as the bloke who plays Dev?

Also have a funny feeling we haven't seen the last of Tony Gordon - surely he couldn't escape or find some way of getting off on a technicality or something...


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm still holding out for a NYE spesh where Tony's eyes pop out as he's trying to force the prison bars


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 2, 2009)

The actress who played Blanche has just died 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8391523.stm


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 2, 2009)

I suspect Ken


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 2, 2009)

A sad loss.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh no.  She was the best character by miles.  The article seems to suggest her last scenes were the ones a couple of week ago where she got drunk and spilled all the beans on the Barlows.

RIP


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 2, 2009)

I wonder how they wrote/will write her out?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2009)

missfran said:


> The actress who played Blanche has just died
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8391523.stm


Oh no!


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 2, 2009)

That's rotten news – RIP Maggie Jones and Blanche.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 2, 2009)

This John Stape storyline is awful.  I wonder if they are setting it up that John becomes abusive to Fiz.  His reaction when he got home from the police station made me very uncomfortable.  He was very nasty and manipulative to Fiz.  He does have a history of kidnapping a young woman who didn't comport herself in a way he deemed fitting.  And sleeping with her when he was in a position of authority over her.  Rosie might deserve a good slap a lot of the time but that's on a different scale to kidnapping.

I hope that the writers are setting things up this way.  I can't believe we are supposed to root for John.  He's an arrogant snob.  He's a kidnapper, he screwed his student while in a relationship.  When he got punched by the father of said student he pressed charges, which was a real wanker move.  He always sees himself as a victim.  When he cheated on Fiz it was Rosie's fault.  When he kidnapped Rosie it was Rosie's fault.  When Kevin punched him he couldn't see that maybe he deserved it.  While he had Rosie locked up he insinuated himself into her family, which was incredibly psychopathic and manipulative.  I could certainly see him growing into an abusive husband.  And Fiz has lost all common sense since visiting him in prison.  If the story goes down this road it will make sense.  But if we are now supposed to believe that John has been redeemed and hope he and Fiz have a lovely time now I can't buy it.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 2, 2009)

I wonder if they might do a 'boy who cried wolf' storyline with Rosie's lies being found out by the police. Then, with the cops off his back and Kevin and Sally sure to be furious with her, Stape would be free to really fuck up Rosie's life all over again.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 2, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> I wonder if they might do a 'boy who cried wolf' storyline with Rosie's lies being found out by the police. Then, with the cops off his back and Kevin and Sally sure to be furious with her, Stape would be free to really fuck up Rosie's life all over again.



The lies don't need to be exposed to the police, they have been exposed in the Court of The Rovers. Stape is now the wronged man.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 2, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> The lies don't need to be exposed to the police, they have been exposed in the Court of The Rovers. Stape is now the wronged man.



Interesting - I haven't seen tonight's episode because I'm at work. Will catch up tomorrow morning.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 3, 2009)

In these post Blanche times, we all need to stop and ponder from time to time...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 3, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> I wonder how they wrote/will write her out?



I'm sure they will give her a good send off - just like she always wanted.
I'm reminded of the storyline a few years ago when she organised her own wake..


----------



## Iguana (Dec 3, 2009)

Was anyone else a bit pissed off that ITV didn't bother mentioning Maggie Jones at the beginning or end of the episode yesterday?  On TV3 in Ireland they showed the episode as usual and at the end put up a picture of Jones with the year of her birth and death.  ITV just carried on a s normal and stuck a I'm a Celebrity promo over the end credits.

It seems really disrespectful.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 3, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Was anyone else a bit pissed off that ITV didn't bother mentioning Maggie Jones at the beginning or end of the episode yesterday?  On TV3 in Ireland they showed the episode as usual and at the end put up a picture of Jones with the year of her birth and death.  ITV just carried on a s normal and stuck a I'm a Celebrity promo over the end credits.
> 
> It seems really disrespectful.


ITV are, frankly, cunts.  The scheduling itself tells us that.  Disrespect for a much loved cast member?  That's nothing to them.  The filth.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 3, 2009)

Blanche, the voice of reason.

I'm going to miss her a lot.


----------



## Scarlette (Dec 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> The lies don't need to be exposed to the police, they have been exposed in the Court of The Rovers. Stape is now the wronged man.



I don't like Rosie, but how come everyone on the Street seems to be like 'oh, poor john.' The man had sex with a schoolgirl and then locked her in an attic for weeks. This is all a bit bonkers.


----------



## Geri (Dec 3, 2009)

He served his time *and* gave her loads of dosh.


----------



## Scarlette (Dec 3, 2009)

Geri said:


> He served his time *and* gave her loads of dosh.



Well yes but... well. I wouldn't have been all 'sorry I've been a knob, fella who deflowered and imprisoned my teenage daughter' like Sally was a minute ago.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 3, 2009)

milly molly said:


> I don't like Rosie, but how come everyone on the Street seems to be like 'oh, poor john.' The man had sex with a schoolgirl and then locked her in an attic for weeks. This is all a bit bonkers.



Janice's rant was especially rich.  When Rosie was kidnapped Janice let everyone believe Rosie had run off with the Lottery money that she and Leanne stole so the the police never bothered taking her disappearance seriously.  The truth only came out when Roger found out what happened.

And John didn't serve his time.  He was sentenced to 4 years and to serve a minimum of 2.  But he was out within 1.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2009)

Ken is a vampire. He will bury us all.


----------



## Geri (Dec 3, 2009)

Iguana said:


> J
> 
> And John didn't serve his time.  He was sentenced to 4 years and to serve a minimum of 2.  But he was out within 1.



He served the time he was required to by law, otherwise he would still be inside.

Time goes very quickly in soaps.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 3, 2009)

Anyone else wondering where they have seen Eve before ( Simon's rich grandad's missus)? Its been driving me mad, so I googled her and it seems she was in the last episode of Fawlty Towers ( Basil the Rat) as 'Quintina'. But I still can't place her - anyone got a better memory than me?


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 3, 2009)

Hmm I'm not buying the whole John storyline either... but I know soaps do like to rehabilitate people quickly and get everyone changing their POV at the drop of a hat - still more of an eastenders thing though.


----------



## susie12 (Dec 3, 2009)

John really, really gives me the creeps.  They are obviously shaping him up for some other new ghastly act of betrayal and madness or he wouldn't be acting like he is - when he was a teacher he was relatively normal, again a soap complete personality change.  And Peter is a total tit, I am sick of the sight of his hangdog face and constant negativity.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 3, 2009)

susie12 said:


> John really, really gives me the creeps.  They are obviously shaping him up for some other new ghastly act of betrayal and madness or he wouldn't be acting like he is -



I'm sure of it.  The scenes with him and Fiz really give me the creeps, he is so manipulative.  I can see him becoming more and more controlling of her as the story progresses.  When he was a teacher he was just being introduced as a character so we only saw one side of him.  In real life crazy bastards often seem quite nice when you first meet them, that happened with John too.  And he quite quickly started shagging his 17 year old student while blaming her for making him cheat on Fiz.


----------



## Scarlette (Dec 3, 2009)

Iguana said:


> I'm sure of it.  The scenes with him and Fiz really give me the creeps, he is so manipulative.  I can see him becoming more and more controlling of her as the story progresses.  When he was a teacher he was just being introduced as a character so we only saw one side of him.  In real life crazy bastards often seem quite nice when you first meet them, that happened with John too.  And he quite quickly started shagging his 17 year old student while blaming her for making him cheat on Fiz.



I think he might be done for a while. I reckon they're just going to be a bit of a stable couple for a little bit. Poor Fizz. She doesn't have fantastic men. Not sure which is better: weird teenager-shagging self righteous abductor teacher, or Kurt.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 3, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> Anyone else wondering where they have seen Eve before ( Simon's rich grandad's missus)? Its been driving me mad, so I googled her and it seems she was in the last episode of Fawlty Towers ( Basil the Rat) as 'Quintina'. But I still can't place her - anyone got a better memory than me?



I thought she was Sally Geeson when I first saw her, who played Syd James' daughter in the '70s TV show, Bless This House. But she isn't.


----------



## Geri (Dec 3, 2009)

I would like Tyrone & Fizz to get back together.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 3, 2009)

Geri said:


> I would like Tyrone & Fizz to get back together.



That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 3, 2009)

Maggie Jones appearance in _In The Living Years_ video.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 4, 2009)

milly molly said:


> I think he might be done for a while. I reckon they're just going to be a bit of a stable couple for a little bit. Poor Fizz. She doesn't have fantastic men. Not sure which is better: weird teenager-shagging self righteous abductor teacher, or Kurt.


Em, Kirk.  Obviously.  (Oh, and it's _Kirk_, btw).


----------



## PacificOcean (Dec 5, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Was anyone else a bit pissed off that ITV didn't bother mentioning Maggie Jones at the beginning or end of the episode yesterday?  On TV3 in Ireland they showed the episode as usual and at the end put up a picture of Jones with the year of her birth and death.  ITV just carried on a s normal and stuck a I'm a Celebrity promo over the end credits.
> 
> It seems really disrespectful.



They did on Friday.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> They did on Friday.


They did, yes.  A day late.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 5, 2009)

milly molly said:


> Well yes but... well. I wouldn't have been all 'sorry I've been a knob, fella who deflowered and imprisoned my teenage daughter' like Sally was a minute ago.



He didn't deflower her, she was shagging that Craig Harris back when they were both goths and were going to run away together to Germany. I know the notion of Rosie being a goth *now* is loony, but she was one then.

Sally was only crawling round John in that fashion so as he'd not complain to the police about Rosie making things up and get her done for false accusations or wasting police time or whatever the proper terminology is.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 5, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> They did, yes.  A day late.



Late and in a piss poor fashion.  

They also came out with a shitty excuse after they received a load of complaints on Thursday and Friday.  They said it was a conscious decision as she died so late in the afternoon they didn't want to upset any viewers who hadn't already heard the news.  I mean WTF!!!

Everyone was going to hear she was dead either online, on a newspaper or from tv/radio news.  It's not as if there were teams going around to personally inform all Corrie watchers while holding their hands and giving them a nice cup of sweet tea for the shock.  Finding out in a nice tribute at the end of the show would have been no more or less upsetting.

The stupid cunts just couldn't be arsed commemorating a woman who was in the programme, on and off, for nearly half her life.


----------



## poisondwarf (Dec 6, 2009)

I only just found out last night that Maggie Jones had died...it just won't be the same.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 7, 2009)

Blanche was just on Corrie.  I was so excited and sad to see her.


----------



## bigbry (Dec 7, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Blanche was just on Corrie.  I was so excited and sad to see her.



When I saw her I said to my other half "When the Corrie producers found out she was very ill do you think they asked her to film Blanche's death bed scenes 'just in case' ?".

She told me I was an insensitive bastard.


----------



## Geri (Dec 10, 2009)

Yay!!


----------



## moomoo (Dec 10, 2009)

Where have I seen Sunitas fiance before?


----------



## Geri (Dec 10, 2009)

Casualty.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 10, 2009)

Ah! Of course!  Thank you.


----------



## madzone (Dec 10, 2009)

What are you yaying geri?


----------



## Geri (Dec 10, 2009)

madzone said:


> What are you yaying geri?



Because Sunita is back. I always liked her.


----------



## madzone (Dec 10, 2009)

Geri said:


> Because Sunita is back. I always liked her.


 Yeah, she's a good actress. Unfortunately Dev is usually in the scenes with her


----------



## Scarlette (Dec 10, 2009)

madzone said:


> Yeah, she's a good actress. Unfortunately Dev is usually in the scenes with her



I have a peculiar fondness for Dev.


----------



## madzone (Dec 10, 2009)

milly molly said:


> I have a peculiar fondness for Dev.


 I can't believe you just admitted that


----------



## killer b (Dec 10, 2009)

dev's ace, fool.


----------



## madzone (Dec 10, 2009)

killer b said:


> dev's ace, fool.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 12, 2009)

Sunita is still looking fiiiiiine, so glad she's back 

Nice dialogue with Norris and Graham last night 

The panto auditions were funny - loved how they kept coming out with surprising choices

And Becky not sticking to the script


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Sunita is still looking fiiiiiine, so glad she's back


Shame her jumper had stretched out of shape though.  She can't have had another clean one.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Dec 16, 2009)

Corrie bounced again tonight for the fecking variety performance... Any bluddy excuse eh...


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 16, 2009)

killer b said:


> dev's ace, fool.



QFT


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2009)

Frankie Jack said:


> Corrie bounced again tonight for the fecking variety performance... Any bluddy excuse eh...


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2009)

Ted Striker said:


> QFT


Queer fan's treat.

Quality footwear triumph.

Quantum field theory.

Quite fine thanks.


----------



## tommers (Dec 24, 2009)

told you michelle was going to bum that christian kid.

and nigel havers?  and rula lenska?   love it.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm still a bit bored with Corrie at the moment

Couldn't even drum up any sympathy for Sal's news 

RIP Blanche and Vera - the best women have all gone now, and Rita's fucked off n all


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Dec 27, 2009)

Sympathy and Sal in the same sentence?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't wanna do a spoiler  but you can probably guess it's not the greatest news in the world

oh oops, just did three massive spoilers already in that post    Well, you will read it


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Dec 27, 2009)

No worries; spoilers don't bother me at all. We're eight months behind already and the CBC's Winter Olympics preemption nonsense will only worsen the situation. I sneak looks at what's to come all the time via ITV and the many update sites.

But sympathy for Sal seems inconceivable for me (much as sympathy for Gail seems inconceivable-- I actually laughed out loud when that car drove into the canal with the whole Tilsley/Platt clan in it.)


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 27, 2009)

Does anyone know what Amy said at the panto in the rovers?

I'm so so bored with Ken & Peter and the boy Barlow...


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 27, 2009)

bum


----------



## Iguana (Dec 27, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> Does anyone know what Amy said at the panto in the rovers?



She said "Oh bollo....." then the picture switched to someone emptying glass bottles into their recycling.


----------



## Celt (Jan 9, 2010)

did gail's wedding outfit  not look like a cross between doris day and miss haversham


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 9, 2010)

Celt said:


> did gail's wedding outfit  not look like a cross between doris day and miss haversham



She looked like a giant doily.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 11, 2010)

Right - so either Gail has had her teeth done, or she got botoxed to buggery, cos there was something extremely strange about her wedding day 'smile', and although I know she resembles a shrew on the best of days, this was something different

Freaked me the fuck out tbh - was more like a snarl than a smile.


----------



## madzone (Jan 11, 2010)

Never EVER compare Doris Day with that shrew faced harpie 

(((((Doris)))))


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 11, 2010)

Separated at birth?

Gail







Madge from Benidorm


----------



## killer b (Jan 11, 2010)

I think I love graham.


----------



## brix (Jan 11, 2010)

killer b said:


> I think I love graham.



I definitely love him.  Hands off!


----------



## killer b (Jan 11, 2010)

Rosie would be mental not to bone him at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 11, 2010)

killer b said:


> I think I love graham.



Me too! He's excellent.

And hooray for Mary being back! "the lesions from the lovebites have only just healed!" Brilliant.


Surely Loser-Joe is not looking at life insurance because he is going to kill Gail? She has worse luck than me with men!!


----------



## killer b (Jan 11, 2010)

'Love among the haggis'


----------



## Shirl (Jan 12, 2010)

I reckon that Joe is planning to pretend to drown after falling off his boat on Windermere and will want Gail to claim the insurance so they can bugger off to foreign parts


----------



## bigbry (Jan 13, 2010)

killer b said:


> I think I love graham.



That's the Graham who's gonna 'bed' Rosie when she needs comforting to help her deal with her mother's illness ! 

You heard it here first !


----------



## killer b (Jan 13, 2010)

put that in a spoiler tag before soj sees it bigbry, or you'll have hell to pay!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2010)

fucking marvellous


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2010)

I've already seen it now, but yes, please do put it in spoiler tags so you don't fucking well ruin it for anyone else, dickhead 

How many times?!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 13, 2010)

FUCK SAKE!

NO SPOILERS!


----------



## whoha (Jan 13, 2010)

Its not like it isn't obvious something along those lines is on the cards.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 13, 2010)

Now I remember why I don't look at this thread


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2010)

whoha said:


> Its not like it isn't obvious something along those lines is on the cards.



You what?

It doesn't fucking MATTER if something SEEMS obvious does it?  Because that's what stories are all about - you FIND OUT what's happening AS it happens 

christ almighty


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2010)

can I just say that Mary and Graham are my two favourite characters?

well, and Roy obviously.


And Norris.


----------



## killer b (Jan 13, 2010)

i want graham & rosie to get married and live happily ever after.


----------



## whoha (Jan 13, 2010)

dont you ever project 

never imagine all the possible outcomes.

Anyways I heard they is all gonna die

















one day


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes of course I do, but the pleasure comes from not actually knowing


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 13, 2010)

Since I don't watch anymore, can someone tell me how they wrote out Blanche/gave her a send-off?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2010)

missfran said:


> Since I don't watch anymore, can someone tell me how they wrote out Blanche/gave her a send-off?



She's in Portugal at a mate's apparently - there is gonna be a funeral written in as well, not sure when though


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 13, 2010)

missfran said:


> Since I don't watch anymore, can someone tell me how they wrote out Blanche/gave her a send-off?



She's on an extended holiday in Portugal with friends. - they haven't given her a send off yet.



Spoiler: what happens



they'll be writing in some kind of death / funeral soon http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8453686.stm


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> please do put it in spoiler tags
> 
> How many times?!





sojourner said:


> there is gonna be a funeral written in as well


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok, cheers.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 13, 2010)

killer b said:


> i want graham & rosie to get married and live happily ever after.



Me too. They would be so good for each other. They each have what the other lacks.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


>



not a spoiler though, is it?  we already know she's dead


----------



## Iguana (Jan 13, 2010)

sojourner said:


> She's in Portugal at a mate's apparently - there is gonna be a funeral written in as well, not sure when though



Coronation St is filmed at least six weeks in advance usually, but there will also have been an extra lag due to xmas, so the what we are seeing now was probably filmed before Maggie Jones died.  They wrote in her trip to Portugal after she was taken ill in October.  It will be at least another few weeks before the character dies on screen.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 14, 2010)

So, Dev and Sonita are going to get back together, right? I am glad, that golf coach was dreadful.

Ew ew ew tonight: Molly's 'anything at all' to Kevin about helping. Pff. Tart.


----------



## killer b (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you think sally might croak?

Fingers crossed, eh?


----------



## Looby (Jan 15, 2010)

pmsl @ the cake.  

I love Sunita, I'm really glad she's back. I've always had a soft spot for Dev too.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

I met real life dev once, in Manchester Royal Eye Hospital. 

I was there with my girlfriend because she had an eye infection because ants had been crawling over her face in her sleep in her student halls, and there he was. I said hello to him.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2010)

Poor Ty.  But he'd be well shot of her, if she ever plucks up the courage to leave him; she's horrible.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 17, 2010)

Sump


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 17, 2010)

Got to say that while I've always regarded the older characters in Corrie as the mainstay of its comic genius, the younger actors like Rosie, and Graham have been consistently brilliant of late.


----------



## killer b (Jan 17, 2010)

Chesney is great too...


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 18, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Got to say that while I've always regarded the older characters in Corrie as the mainstay of its comic genius, the younger actors like Rosie, and Graham have been consistently brilliant of late.



Either Rosie has had acting lessons or they are just giving her better material to work with as she was awful before.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Either Rosie has had acting lessons or they are just giving her better material to work with as she was awful before.



She's acting with Graham - his brilliance can only have a good effect on her


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> She's acting with Graham - his brilliance can only have a good effect on her


She's still a PITA, though.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> She's still a PITA, though.



a wha?

ohhhh pain in the arse

yeh

nice tits though


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh, God.  Can you imagine having to spend any time with her!?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh, God.  Can you imagine having to spend any time with her!?



I can't believe I'm gonna say this (it's my Sid the Sexist moment, forgive me) but as long as she wears high heels and one of those low cut frocks, and just walks bouncily up and down for a while, I could put up with her


----------



## moomoo (Jan 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> She's acting with Graham - his brilliance can only have a good effect on her



I adore Graham.  I think I might even want to marry him.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I can't believe I'm gonna say this (it's my Sid the Sexist moment, forgive me) but as long as she wears high heels and one of those low cut frocks, and just walks bouncily up and down for a while, I could put up with her


I can't believe you said it.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> I can't believe you said it.



I know

I'm such a fucking hypocrite at times


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 18, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Either Rosie has had acting lessons or they are just giving her better material to work with as she was awful before.



she still is terrible! they keep encouraging her total ott-ness too, like they do with dev cos they know they can't act.


----------



## bigbry (Jan 18, 2010)

killer b said:


> put that in a spoiler tag before soj sees it bigbry, or you'll have hell to pay!



i don't know anything, haven't read anything - it was just a 'guess' after  watching them together and trying to work out where the writers were taking it.  Storywriters always have an agenda and I was trying to work out where Graham & rosie's 'shared scenes' were leading.

Sorry, I thought spoilers were for when you have a bjt extra information through mag's or digital spy, etc.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2010)

Let you off then 

It was the bit about 'you heard it here first' that really rattled my cage and made me think it was a proper spoiler.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2010)

bigbry said:


> i don't know anything, haven't read anything - it was just a 'guess' after  watching them together and trying to work out where the writers were taking it.  Storywriters always have an agenda and I was trying to work out where Graham & rosie's 'shared scenes' were leading.
> 
> Sorry, I thought spoilers were for when you have a bjt extra information through mag's or digital spy, etc.


Part of the fun I have with my family is guessing where a story is going.  "_I bet they..._"  It's fun.


----------



## killer b (Jan 18, 2010)

Rosie is scorchingly hot. I was in ikea with the mrs a bit ago and she saw the actress who plays her. But didn't tell me until we were safely out of the way.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2010)

killer b said:


> Rosie is scorchingly hot. I was in ikea with the mrs a bit ago and she saw the actress who plays her. But didn't tell me until we were safely out of the way.



Yay - not just me then 

I'd have found an excuse to go back to something


----------



## killer b (Jan 18, 2010)

Don't think I didn't try!


----------



## killer b (Jan 18, 2010)

poor ty. still, he deserves better.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 18, 2010)

Those scenes with Ty and Molly


----------



## zoooo (Jan 18, 2010)

Why is Molly suddenly such a bitch?


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 19, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Why is Molly suddenly such a bitch?



Because it's made her a far more interesting character and shaken things up a bit.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 19, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> Because it's made her a far more interesting character and shaken things up a bit.



She's still dull!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Why is Molly suddenly such a bitch?


Suddenly?  She's been horrible to Ty for ages.

(She was also horrible when she first arrived on the street, to Fiz).


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 19, 2010)

(((Tyrone))) 

David Platt is a proper little git isn't he? 

Also..what's going on with Joe? I know he has debt issues but what's going on with the life insurance? Is he planning to do away with Gail now? Doesn't really fit his character to turn into a murderer does it?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 19, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> (((Tyrone)))
> 
> David Platt is a proper little git isn't he?
> 
> Also..what's going on with Joe? I know he has debt issues but what's going on with the life insurance? Is he planning to do away with Gail now? Doesn't really fit his character to turn into a murderer does it?



My money is on him faking his own death for the insurance and asking Gail to go along with it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 19, 2010)

Shirl said:


> My money is on him faking his own death for the insurance and asking Gail to go along with it.



Ahhhh... that old chestnut.

No doubt influenced by 'canoe man' John Darwin and his wife. I see it all now. And what is that outside, a boat? Be terrible if Joe were to get lost at sea would it not? hmmmmmm.......


----------



## Iguana (Jan 19, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Be terrible if Joe were to get lost at sea would it not? hmmmmmm.......



Only if he didn't take David with him.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2010)

Shirl said:


> My money is on him faking his own death for the insurance and asking Gail to go along with it.


That, or something like it, is certainly what they've been telegraphing for a while now.


----------



## madzone (Jan 19, 2010)

Is Molly really leaving? Please say it's so....


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 19, 2010)

I used to think Molly was a hound but now I've seen her in all her duplicitous cheating glory I have changed my mind


----------



## Geri (Jan 19, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I used to think Molly was a hound but now I've seen her in all her duplicitous cheating glory I have changed my mind



You'd have to put a bag over her head to avoid looking at her googly eyes.


----------



## madzone (Jan 19, 2010)

She's such a shit actress as well


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 19, 2010)

Geri said:


> You'd have to put a bag over her head to avoid looking at her googly eyes.



just doggystyle it innit. @self

look what you made me post


----------



## Iguana (Jan 19, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> just doggystyle it innit. @self



Didn't Tyrone used to have a dog called Molly?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

At last - some decent scenes in Corrie

I thought the break up scenes were excellent, and very true to life, having been there several times!  Poor Ty.  Thought he was gonna go apeshit at one point though, and do her in


----------



## madzone (Jan 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> At last - some decent scenes in Corrie
> 
> I thought the break up scenes were excellent, and very true to life, having been there several times! Poor Ty. Thought he was gonna go apeshit at one point though, and do her in


 That would be a bad thing?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2010)

I withdraw that remark.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

madzone said:


> That would be a bad thing?


Yes because it would freak the fuck out of me



danny la rouge said:


> I withdraw that remark.



What remark?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you know what I really liked the other day -  that scene with Jack, Tyrone and Betty at the bar with Jack giving his pearls of wisdom about marriage to Tyrone (setting boundaries, using a firm hand). And Betty dismissing it as the biggest load of rubbish she's every heard  brilliant.

Then a few scenes later, he's supping his pint and looking at his wedding ring and speaking to himself about his little petal (Vera) and showing his softer side, and then Betty came and kissed him. It was a really sweet moment.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> What remark?


The one I thought better of.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Do you know what I really liked the other day -  that scene with Jack, Tyrone and Betty at the bar with Jack giving his pearls of wisdom about marriage to Tyrone (setting boundaries, using a firm hand). And Betty dismissing it as the biggest load of rubbish she's every heard  brilliant.
> 
> Then a few scenes later, he's supping his pint and looking at his wedding ring and speaking to himself about his little petal (Vera) and showing his softer side, and then Betty came and kissed him. It was a really sweet moment.



Yeh - they were great scenes, just like Corrie of old.    The writing does seem to be coming out of a crap spell right now, thank god


----------



## madzone (Jan 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yes because it would freak the fuck out of me


 
Apart from that though


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

madzone said:


> Apart from that though



Can't get beyond that I'm afraid.  Saw it in his eyes, and shit myself

*sigh*


----------



## Iguana (Jan 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> The writing does seem to be coming out of a crap spell right now, thank god



I think they are changing the producer soon so the new producer is working with the old one on the handover.  It can't come too soon for me.  Corrie has been really crap lately.  When Maggie Jones died I was half thinking I might stop watching.  I hate the stupid Kevin/Molly affair, Becky and Steve are annoying and Joe makes me want to switch off whenever his stupid face is on screen.  

Sally's cancer story has actually been really good though.  But it would be better if it didn't have Kevin and Molly's stupid affair hanging over it.  You just know that just as she is waiting for some important test results the affair story will come out and eclipse her recovery/certain death.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 20, 2010)

I think the Kevin/molly story has been the least popular one in years.


----------



## og ogilby (Jan 20, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Sally's cancer story has actually been really good though.  But it would be better if it didn't have Kevin and Molly's stupid affair hanging over it.


I think the cancer story came from the Kevin and Molly affair as a way to end it?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 20, 2010)

Much as I hate the Kevin / Molly storyline, I was more happy to be rid of that annoying twat Tony Gordon tbh.

Nobody does the big bad factory boss better than Baldwin imho.


----------



## Iguana (Jan 20, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Much as I hate the Kevin / Molly storyline, I was more happy to be rid of that annoying twat Tony Gordon tbh.



That was a shitty story too.  Especially how he went from threatening to murder Maria one month to them being deeply in love the next.  And the week long stag night leading to Liam's murder was so dull.  It's been full of stupid storylines for quite a while.  The Ryan/Alex baby swap was the worst.  It was the older characters who kept the show worth watching, anything Blanche was involved in was gold.  That AA episode was one of the best things on tv ever.

Rosie in the attic should have been stupid but it was actually pretty hilarious, though.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 20, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Rosie in the attic should have been stupid but it was actually pretty hilarious, though.



Init. Mainly because Rosie is such a quality character. Completely clueless, never learns a thing, a brilliantly spoilt brat of a girl who is also some fine eye candy to boot. Whilst _boring_ Graeme Hawley (John Stape) failed to make even a kidnapping paedophile character a thrilling watch.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2010)

Iguana said:


> *I think they are changing the producer soon so the new producer is working with the old one on the handover*.  It can't come too soon for me.  Corrie has been really crap lately.  When Maggie Jones died I was half thinking I might stop watching.  I hate the stupid Kevin/Molly affair, Becky and Steve are annoying and Joe makes me want to switch off whenever his stupid face is on screen.



Aha 

Yeh - I considered stopping watching myself when Blanche died.  

Fucking Joe winds me right up, fucking idiot-faced cunt. He's got two expressions, and both look like his piles are playing up.  I bet that's even his fuckface.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 20, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Fucking Joe winds me right up, fucking idiot-faced cunt. He's got two expressions, and both look like his piles are playing up.  I bet that's even his fuckface.



 quality


----------



## madzone (Jan 20, 2010)

Fucking hell are they just giving loads of fucking spoilers on the national tv awards??


----------



## Geri (Jan 20, 2010)

madzone said:


> Fucking hell are they just giving loads of fucking spoilers on the national tv awards??



Looks like it!


----------



## madzone (Jan 20, 2010)

Bunch of fucking cunts!

Fucks sake - that was seriously out of order


----------



## Geri (Jan 20, 2010)

First of all I thought I must have missed an episode, but then it went on and on and on, and I knew I hadn't missed all that.


----------



## madzone (Jan 20, 2010)

There's no point in watching for the next 6 months by the look of it. Why didn't they give a warning??


----------



## Geri (Jan 20, 2010)

I bet they will get loads of complaints.


----------



## madzone (Jan 20, 2010)

So they bloody should


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Fucking hell are they just giving loads of fucking spoilers on the national tv awards??


Serves you right for watching.  Don't encourage them.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 21, 2010)

The advantage of being pissed at that time is I only remember David Tennant winning an award (oh and an embarrasingly stilted performance from david platt next to an embarrasingly luvvie one from Ken Barlow when they were both on stage together)


----------



## madzone (Jan 21, 2010)

There was absolutely fuck all else on, in my defence.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> There was absolutely fuck all else on, in my defence.


That's when you need to be strong!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2010)

Ty the pugilist!! 

Cor - felt that 

Why the FUCK is Molly moving into Dev's flat?  Could she be more provocative?!  Get the shite OUT of the street you daft bint


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2010)

Yey!  It was hilarious when Ty lamped Dev.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Ty the pugilist!!
> 
> Cor - felt that
> 
> Why the FUCK is Molly moving into Dev's flat?  Could she be more provocative?!  Get the shite OUT of the street you daft bint



She's staying around to keep an eye on Kevin while she waits for Sally to die


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> She's staying around to keep an eye on Kevin while she waits for Sally to die



And to continue making those FUCKING doe eyes 

I'd love to do the double-fingered poke in the eye to her 

Rosie's face when Sophie asked if she was getting liposuction


----------



## madzone (Jan 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> And to continue making those FUCKING doe eyes
> 
> I'd love to do the double-fingered poke in the eye to her
> 
> Rosie's face with Sophie asked if she was getting liposuction


 I know everything that's going to happen in corrie for the next five years now. You better be nice to me or I'll spill


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2010)

madzone said:


> You better be nice to me or I'll spill



You better not spill or I'll be very not-nice to you 

I know where you live


----------



## madzone (Jan 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> You better not spill or I'll be very not-nice to you
> 
> I know where you live


 Honestly, I was thinking of you while I was watching, horrorstruck, unable to take my eyes from the screen as they revealed storyline upon storyline. You would have been fucking apoplectic


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2010)

madzone said:


> Honestly, I was thinking of you while I was watching, horrorstruck, unable to take my eyes from the screen as they revealed storyline upon storyline. You would have been fucking apoplectic





Well thank the lord I'm never bored enough to watch tv awards then!


----------



## madzone (Jan 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Well thank the lord I'm never bored enough to watch tv awards then!


 I was doing other things at the same time


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2010)

madzone said:


> I was doing other things at the same time



multitasking!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2010)

madzone said:


> I was doing other things at the same time



picking your nose and farting don't count


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyway, what are they building up to with Blonde Girlfriend of  Hearsaygirl's Wrong Son?  Her Dad - Angry Religious Shouty Man - seems to have taken her out of communication.  Has she been imprisoned?  Honour killed? Sent to a Nunnery?

(All but Madz may answer).


----------



## madzone (Jan 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> picking your nose and farting don't count


 How very dare you. I was probably doing something arty - not farty


----------



## Iguana (Jan 22, 2010)

madzone said:


> How very dare you. I was probably doing something arty - not farty



By arty do you mean "on Urban"?


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 22, 2010)

Roise is getting a boob job on the wages of a, what?, part time sales girl?

It's not just her, How do they all afford taxis when they are leaving the street when they are skint, despite there being a bus stop on the street?

They can all afford to spend the night in the pub every week, pay the rent on a house in Salford and go "t' Trafford Centre" regularly, despite working jobs that must pay the minimum wage.

Does Weatherfield has some sort of super currency?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Roise is getting a boob job on the wages of a, what?, part time sales girl?


She said she'd sell her car.  She can't drive anyway.  Duh.


----------



## madzone (Jan 22, 2010)

Iguana said:


> By arty do you mean "on Urban"?


 That as well


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Roise is getting a boob job on the wages of a, what?, part time sales girl?
> 
> It's not just her, How do they all afford taxis when they are leaving the street when they are skint, despite there being a bus stop on the street?
> 
> ...





It's not real, you know


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> It's not real, you know



Fuck off is it not real - they are in the corner of my living room come rain or shine on Monday's, Thursday's and Friday's.

Unless ITV start buggering around with the days like they seem to be doing a lot of lately


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 22, 2010)

I still can't get my head round Thursdays. Its just.. wrong.

Corrie should be double Mondays, single Wednesdays, and double Fridays. With optional Sunday evening episode.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 22, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> I still can't get my head round Thursdays. Its just.. wrong.
> 
> Corrie should be double Mondays, single Wednesdays, and double Fridays. With optional Sunday evening episode.



The ideal Corrie schedule is one episode Monday, one on Wednesday , one on Friday and one on Sunday.

Why is this so difficult for ITV?

If didn't have Sky+, fuck knows how I would keep up?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 22, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> The ideal Corrie schedule is one episode Monday, one on Wednesday , one on Friday and one on Sunday.
> 
> Why is this so difficult for ITV?
> 
> If didn't have Sky+, fuck knows how I would keep up?



Omnibus is your friend.

Football coverage also fucks with the scheduling. I don't like when they conflict with eastenders. I don't care enough to bother with iplayer or ITV's frankly horrendous and shoddy catch up service.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 22, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> The ideal Corrie schedule is one episode Monday, one on Wednesday , one on Friday and one on Sunday.
> 
> Why is this so difficult for ITV?
> 
> If didn't have Sky+, fuck knows how I would keep up?




I missed episode last night because I forgot it was on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> And to continue making those FUCKING doe eyes
> 
> I'd love to do the double-fingered poke in the eye to her
> 
> Rosie's face when Sophie asked if she was getting liposuction



I think Sophie is adorable 



PacificOcean said:


> Roise is getting a boob job on the wages of a, what?, part time sales girl?
> 
> It's not just her, How do they all afford taxis when they are leaving the street when they are skint, despite there being a bus stop on the street?




Same as on Benders.  They all depart/arrive for the airport in black cabs.   Don't they have minicabs in the East End or is everyone loaded enough to be able to get black cabs?


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 22, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Omnibus is your friend.



Sod watching three hours of Corrie on Sunday Mornings on ITV2.

ITV1 schedulers - sort it out!  It can't be that difficult to put Corrie on at the same time each week?

Even Nostradamus would have difficulty keeping up with ITV1 putting Corrie on where they like.


----------



## susie12 (Jan 22, 2010)

They also have infinitely extendable houses where six people can live, like at Eileen's they all come down in the morning, but where from?  Houses like that only have two bedrooms


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 22, 2010)

susie12 said:


> They also have infinitely extendable houses where six people can live, like at Eileen's they all come down in the morning, but where from?  Houses like that only have two bedrooms



And the toilets in the Rovers are in Jack & Veras/Molly & Tyrones front room.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2010)

susie12 said:


> They also have infinitely extendable houses where six people can live, like at Eileen's they all come down in the morning, but where from?  Houses like that only have two bedrooms


And a front room.  The front room is a bedroom in Eileen's.


----------



## madzone (Jan 22, 2010)

Has sally had a diagnosis yet?

Oh ok, don't worry - just watching it now


----------



## Geri (Jan 22, 2010)

Some terraced houses have three beds - and loft conversions. They look small but go back a long way.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 22, 2010)

madzone said:


> Has sally had a diagnosis yet?
> 
> Oh ok, don't worry - just watching it now




My b/f rushed into the kitchen to tell me her diagnosis.


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Jan 22, 2010)

Doesn't explain why the inside of The Kabin looks to be about the size of the bridge of the starship Enterprise.


----------



## dylans (Jan 22, 2010)

Kevin rocks. I loved it when he blasted god in front of his daft Christian daugher.

Go Kevin goi.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 22, 2010)

dylans said:


> Kevin rocks. I loved it when he blasted god in front of his daft Christian daugher.
> 
> Go Kevin goi.




I didn't.  I like Sophie.  Now she's probably going to lose her faith and become totally miserable without God.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 22, 2010)

dylans said:


> Kevin rocks. I loved it when he blasted god in front of his daft Christian daugher.
> 
> Go Kevin goi.



he was blatantly half a whiskey bottle down and laying into his kid cos he was pissed and has conflicting feelings about them results. On the one hand Sally is alive, and on the other...She's alive and his days balls deep in  Molly are well and truly over.


OR ARE THEY!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 22, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> he was blatantly half a whiskey bottle down and laying into his kid cos he was pissed and has conflicting feelings about them results. On the one hand Sally is alive, and on the other...She's alive and his days balls deep in  Molly are well and truly over.
> 
> 
> OR ARE THEY!




I really hope so.  I'm sick of her heaving chest every time she sees him


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 22, 2010)

susie12 said:


> They also have infinitely extendable houses where six people can live, like at Eileen's they all come down in the morning, but where from?  Houses like that only have two bedrooms



That's nothing on the about 16 people living in the flat above the Queen vic just recently!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 23, 2010)

we don't discuss the other place


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 23, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> he was blatantly half a whiskey bottle down and laying into his kid cos he was pissed and has conflicting feelings about them results. On the one hand Sally is alive, and on the other...She's alive and his days balls deep in  Molly are well and truly over.
> 
> 
> OR ARE THEY!



Exactly.


----------



## dylans (Jan 23, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Exactly.



It's pretty obvious what happens next. Kevin is going to discover his newly reignited love for Sally .Molly, finally realising that Kev will never be hers, will turn into a bunny boiling stalker. Eventually, she will  hysterically confess all in the Rovers in front of both Sally and Tyrone and the entire street. 

Tyrone, broken hearted at the betrayal of both his wife and his "best" friend will kick seven bells of shit out of Kevin, putting him into intensive care with severe head injuries.  Cue months of both Sally and Molly fighting over Kevin's bedside as the machines beep weakly in the background. 

Tyrone will be arrested for ABH.  Racked with remorse and confronted with the loss of all he holds dear, he will hang himself in prison. 

Nobody will notice.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 23, 2010)

dylans said:


> It's pretty obvious what happens next. Kevin is going to discover his newly reignited love for Sally .Molly, finally realising that Kev will never be hers, will turn into a bunny boiling stalker. Eventually, she will  hysterically confess all in the Rovers in front of both Sally and Tyrone and the entire street.
> 
> Tyrone, broken hearted at the betrayal of both his wife and his "best" friend will kick seven bells of shit out of Kevin, putting him into intensive care with severe head injuries.  Cue months of both Sally and Molly fighting over Kevin's bedside as the machines beep weakly in the background.
> 
> ...


I was with you to begin with, but read on with increasing alarm!


----------



## dylans (Jan 23, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> I was with you to begin with, but read on with increasing alarm!



I wish I was the director. I would have the "Molly befriends Sally while slowly poisoning her with polonium-210" plot. 

It could run for months with Sally getting sicker and sicker and baffling all medical opinion while evil Molly accompanies her to the various hospital appointments, holding her hand while Sally gushes about how valuable their friendship is.

 Cue to close up of Sally's trusting smile, then to Molly's evil sneer,  as the credits roll. 

Finally, as the last dose is about to be delivered, and Sally's life hangs in the balance, Tyrone, who despite being thick as pig shit, has discovered the plot,  races in and snatches the vial from Molly's trembling hand. As the police drag the deranged Molly off to a secure mental hospital, Sally realises that it is Tyrone she really loves and they begin a passionate affair right under Kevin's unsuspecting nose, thus delivering an ironic twist on Kevin's betrayal. 

Oh if only I was the director.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2010)

dylans said:


> I wish I was the director. I would have the "Molly befriends Sally while slowly poisoning her with polonium-210" plot.
> 
> It could run for months with Sally getting sicker and sicker and baffling all medical opinion while evil Molly accompanies her to the various hospital appointments, holding her hand while Sally gushes about how valuable their friendship is.
> 
> ...




Genius


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2010)

dylans said:


> It's pretty obvious what happens next. Kevin is going to discover his newly reignited love for Sally .Molly, finally realising that Kev will never be hers, will turn into a bunny boiling stalker. Eventually, she will  hysterically confess all in the Rovers in front of both Sally and Tyrone and the entire street.
> 
> Tyrone, broken hearted at the betrayal of both his wife and his "best" friend will kick seven bells of shit out of Kevin, putting him into intensive care with severe head injuries.  Cue months of both Sally and Molly fighting over Kevin's bedside as the machines beep weakly in the background.
> 
> ...


Hang on

Kev's in intensive care, and Ty only gets done for ABH?  My arse 



Has to be said - Corrie's picking right back up again. About time


----------



## dylans (Jan 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Hang on
> 
> Kev's in intensive care, and Ty only gets done for ABH?  My arse
> 
> ...



Wouldn't that be Actual bodily harm? I guess attempted murder would be a bit sexier and make Tyrones suicide more believable so I will give you that. Anyway, stage one of my projected plot line is in place. Kev loves Sally again.Now watch Molly  turn into psycho bitch woman from hell. 

On another note, loser Joe has become such an unsympathetic character that I actually found myself rooting for the loan shark the other night.

 The knob head decides to steal the cancer jar money from the pub? Ok,  so instead of draping his coat over the jar and leaving with it under his arm, he sits at the bar counting the fucking money ffs?  

duh, why doesn't he just call the cops? Oh that would spoil the obvious plot line where he fakes his own death in the boat that was so conveniently propped outside his house a couple of months ago. Very weak plotting IMO. Why doesn't he just sell the boat?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 25, 2010)

dylans said:


> Wouldn't that be Actual bodily harm?



Yeh, but given the intensive care bit, Grievous bodily harm would be more like it - section 18, wounding with intent


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, but given the intensive care bit, Grievous bodily harm would be more like it - section 18, wounding with intent


But Weatherfield cops are the most incompetent in the Land.  Everyone knows that.


----------



## dylans (Jan 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, but given the intensive care bit, Grievous bodily harm would be more like it - section 18, wounding with intent



Ah I see. GBH is more serious than ABH? I stand corrected.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 25, 2010)

So are we supposed to like Gail's son or not? (The one who's in it all the time, not the one who pops back now and then with a different face.)

Sometimes I can't work it out.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 25, 2010)

zoooo said:


> So are we supposed to like Gail's son or not?


We're supposed to love to hate him.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 25, 2010)

He's used to be orange -what happened?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 25, 2010)

Magnificant Bastard/Queen Bitch trope. We hate him but he is an admirable villain. His fmale counterpart wold be Janine from 'enders


----------



## zoooo (Jan 25, 2010)

Ahh. I like him. And Janine!

He was a very unfortunate colour a while back though, yes.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 25, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> He's used to be orange -what happened?



Maybe he actually watched an episode of himself and realised he'd been tangoed


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2010)

Tina nicked his fake tan.    It's why they split up.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 25, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> We're supposed to love to hate him.



But we _do_ hate him, don't we?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> But we _do_ hate him, don't we?


Yes.  And enjoy doing so.  And when he comes up with an Evil Plan, we go "Oooh, Darth Platt strikes again!"


----------



## sojourner (Jan 25, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes.  And enjoy doing so.  And when he comes up with an Evil Plan, we go "Oooh, Darth Platt strikes again!"



I'd hassle him if I bumped into him in Tesco - THAT'S how much I hate him


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I'd hassle him if I bumped into him in Tesco - THAT'S how much I hate him


You kidding?  He'd totally do something evil to you!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 25, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> You kidding?  He'd totally do something evil to you!



Nuh uh - I'd gob the little fucker


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 25, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Nuh uh - I'd gob the little fucker


Look what happened when Ginger Soldier did that!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 25, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Look what happened when Ginger Soldier did that!



Yeh well that's what you get for impersonating Josh Homme, eh?


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2010)

Steve's being such a cunt atm that it's actually upsetting me a bit. 

Still, soap karma is sure to result in an amusing comeuppance sometime soon. And rosie'd better stop spurning graham.


----------



## aqua (Jan 25, 2010)

I know, I'm really cross with him


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2010)

He can't hear us, aqua. Or won't, the pigheaded fool!


----------



## Iguana (Jan 25, 2010)

Is Rosie getting any money for these posters?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 25, 2010)

tommers said:


> Tina nicked his fake tan.    It's why they split up.




I know another urbanite who visited Manchester and said the whole place is full of women with fake tans


----------



## killer b (Jan 25, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Is Rosie getting any money for these posters?


she signed away her rights from the shoot for an extra 50 quid or something...


----------



## moomoo (Jan 25, 2010)

aqua said:


> I know, I'm really cross with him



Yes, me too!

I still think I want to marry Graham though...


----------



## sojourner (Jan 26, 2010)

Hehe...Graham's face...'I'm just drinking you in'


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 26, 2010)

killer b said:


> she signed away her rights from the shoot for an extra 50 quid or something...


Yup.  She's being used.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 26, 2010)

killer b said:


> Steve's being such a cunt atm that it's actually upsetting me a bit.
> 
> Still, soap karma is sure to result in an amusing comeuppance sometime soon. And rosie'd better stop spurning graham.



What have the writers done to Steve?

He was never that stupid or nasty before. All that fuss about a baby


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 26, 2010)

i wonder what's up with Becki though. And that bin bag full of stuff at the end. Has someone died


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 26, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Yup.  She's being used.



Nonsense, this will only help her boggle eyed career.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 26, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> i wonder what's up with Becki though. And that bin bag full of stuff at the end. Has someone died


It was her gear, including a Special Trinket, to which much significance was attached in her romantic history with Steve.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 26, 2010)

David Platt came out with a killer line last night, proper lol.

I was to pissed to remember it though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 26, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> David Platt came out with a killer line last night, proper lol.
> 
> I was to pissed to remember it though.


It was

"That's right, Nan".


----------



## sojourner (Jan 26, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> It was
> 
> "That's right, Nan".





I did actually just snort then


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 26, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> It was
> 
> "That's right, Nan".



no no, gails mum said something that could easily be misinterpreted about gails bloke and david capitalised on that opportunity.....hmm maybe it WAS 'Thats right  nan'

They shouldn't have that late episode. I'm never quite sober enough to follow it.


----------



## madzone (Jan 26, 2010)

Shirl said:


> What have the writers done to Steve?
> 
> He was never that stupid or nasty before. All that fuss about a baby


 Wasn't he the 'bad' twin many moons ago?

Or am I getting mixed up with eileens boys?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 26, 2010)

He was the bad one but always comedic. He's temp annoyed so not acting right. They're not going to turn him into his father.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 26, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> It was her gear, including a Special Trinket, to which much significance was attached in her romantic history with Steve.



I thought there was something else that had happened though. She went really wierd after a phone call
Steve needs a good slap. What the hell is wrong with him


----------



## madzone (Jan 26, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> I thought there was something else that had happened though. She went really wierd after a phone call
> Steve needs a good slap. What the hell is wrong with him


 I know what happens next *taps nose*


----------



## bigbry (Jan 27, 2010)

madzone said:


> I know what happens next *taps nose*



My other half said "That's cos ..............." and I said how do you know that ,,,,,,,,,,,,, she just said I know - wait and see - probably what you heard.

See no spoilers !


----------



## madzone (Jan 27, 2010)

Why no corrie tonight?


----------



## Geri (Jan 27, 2010)

Because it isn't on Wednesday any more.


----------



## madzone (Jan 27, 2010)

Fucking bastards! 

On wednesday both the kids are out so it was the only episode where I stood a cat in hell's chance of actually hearing what was being said.

Cunts.


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Jan 27, 2010)

I thought there was a weekly omnibus edition in the UK. 

We have one here, early Sunday mornings. If I have to be somewhere else when that comes on I tape it and watch at my leisure.


----------



## madzone (Jan 27, 2010)

Y_I_Otter said:


> I thought there was a weekly omnibus edition in the UK.
> 
> We have one here, early Sunday mornings. If I have to be somewhere else when that comes on I tape it and watch at my *leisure.*


 What's that then?


----------



## og ogilby (Jan 27, 2010)

madzone said:


> Fucking bastards!
> 
> On wednesday both the kids are out so it was the only episode where I stood a cat in hell's chance of actually hearing what was being said.
> 
> Cunts.


No need to get mad at the kids because it's not on. It's not their fault.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2010)

madzone said:


> Fucking bastards!
> 
> On wednesday both the kids are out so it was the only episode where I stood a cat in hell's chance of actually hearing what was being said.
> 
> Cunts.



It's not been on on a Wednesday for bloody ages you daft mare


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 28, 2010)

Y_I_Otter said:


> I thought there was a weekly omnibus edition in the UK.
> 
> We have one here, early Sunday mornings. If I have to be somewhere else when that comes on I tape it and watch at my leisure.



ITV2 repeat Corrie throughout the week with a 3 hour marathon on Sunday Mornings too.

But for some reason ITV2 put the same day repeat on at stupid o'clock.  Least with Eastenders, every night that it is on BBC1, without fail BBC3 repeat it at 10pm.

Corrie same night repeats can be on ITV2 at any time from 11pm to 1am!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Last night I was at the Broadcast Awards and Corrie beat all the other soaps in the best soap catagory. Even better though was meeting and chatting with Roy, Becky, Sunita and Anna (Windass) who were all really lovely people IRL


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 28, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Last night I was at the Broadcast Awards and Corrie beat all the other soaps in the best soap catagory. Even better though was meeting and chatting with Roy, Becky, Sunita and Anna (Windass) who were all really lovely people IRL



*picks up names that have been dropped*


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 28, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> *picks up names that have been dropped*



 

we did the obligatory mugshot too - although my head obscures half of Becky's face


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 28, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> we did the obligatory mugshot too - although my head obscures half of Becky's face


You are David Tennant and Ricky Gervais' lovechild.  But well done on meeting those Corrie guys.


----------



## og ogilby (Jan 28, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> we did the obligatory mugshot too - although my head obscures half of Becky's face


I see Roy's looking smart.

I bought a cream coloured anorak just like Roy's. I've got it on now.


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Jan 28, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> ITV2 repeat Corrie throughout the week with a 3 hour marathon on Sunday Mornings too.
> 
> But for some reason ITV2 put the same day repeat on at stupid o'clock.  Least with Eastenders, every night that it is on BBC1, without fail BBC3 repeat it at 10pm.
> 
> Corrie same night repeats can be on ITV2 at any time from 11pm to 1am!



The omnibus edition used to run from 7:30 to 10:00 on Sunday mornings here, but they've moved it to the slightly less ridiculous 9:30 to noon time slot. We're 8 months behind the UK just now, but preemptions the Olympics and the World Cup will set us back much further, I fear.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> we did the obligatory mugshot too - although my head obscures half of Becky's face



Oh

You

Jammy

BASTARD!!

Right next to Sunita! 

I'm really not jealous. Much.


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Jan 28, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> we did the obligatory mugshot too - although my head obscures half of Becky's face



*covet, covet*

One of my most prized possessions is a picture of me clinking pint glasses with Jack Duckworth. I got to meet the fellow who played Des Barnes as well. Corrie regulars come over here in ones and twos for the annual "Brit Shows" in Toronto where they're the main draws.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 28, 2010)

Let's be having you then YI - get this pic scanned and up ont thread!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Y_I_Otter said:


> The omnibus edition used to run from 7:30 to 10:00 on Sunday mornings here, but they've moved it to the slightly less ridiculous 9:30 to noon time slot. We're 8 months behind the UK just now, but preemptions the Olympics and the World Cup will set us back much further, I fear.



Watching Corrie in Canada a few months ago was weird. Christmas episodes in Autumn. And there's a guy who does a voice over before the commercials '_Coronation Street will return after these messages_'


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Oh
> 
> Right next to Sunita!



I know! She was so nice. She even knew about our little travel doc show which was up for an award. I also had an interesting conversation with Roy about filming schedules and his flat in Marylebone. It was a proper _Roy_ conversation too


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 28, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> I know! She was so nice. She even knew about our little travel doc show which was up for an award. I also had an interesting conversation with Roy about filming schedules and his flat in Marylebone. It was a proper _Roy_ conversation too



*picks up names not just from floor, but where they have gone so far down - they have a Chinese postcode*

What was your "little travel doc show"?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 28, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> What was your "little travel doc show"?


Show's called _Globetrekker_, airs on the Travel Channel. Its bigger in the States than here tbh, and we got beat royally by _Top Gear_.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 28, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Show's called _Globetrekker_, airs on the Travel Channel. Its bigger in the States than here tbh, and we got beat royally by _Top Gear_.



Top Gear wins everything - it's the sort of show that only people who can be arsed to vote for actually votes.

I shall keep my keen eye on Sky Travel (1, +1, 2, 2+1, etc) for your series, unless you mean The Travel Channel (1, +1, 2, 2+1) and so on


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks yeah its on the Travel Channel, not Sky Travel.


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Jan 28, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Let's be having you then YI - get this pic scanned and up ont thread!



I suppose I should, since it's at least the second time I've mentioned it. 

If I do, I'll have to blur out my face though; or else some wag would say, "who's the geriatric geezer with Jack?"


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

Y_I_Otter said:


> I suppose I should, since it's at least the second time I've mentioned it.
> 
> If I do, I'll have to *blur out my face though*; or else some wag would say, "who's the geriatric geezer with Jack?"



Nah - that's not cricket.  You, or it's no deal


----------



## Iguana (Jan 29, 2010)

Are Rosie's teeth real?  I couldn't stop staring at them last night.  They're huge and weird looking.


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Jan 29, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Watching Corrie in Canada a few months ago was weird. Christmas episodes in Autumn. And there's a guy who does a voice over before the commercials '_Coronation Street will return after these messages_'



Oh, that's Canadianese for, 'Yer cuppa's likely gone cold. You've got two minutes and thirty seconds to top it up, so on yer bike.'


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2010)

I could bang Becky and Steve's heads together


----------



## Shirl (Jan 29, 2010)

I missed last night episode. Can somebody fill me in before 8.30.
I saw tonights 7.30 but don't know what I missed yesterday. Ta


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2010)

I knew that


----------



## Shirl (Jan 29, 2010)

madzone said:


> I knew that



and me! now stop showing off and tell me what happened last night


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2010)

Shirl said:


> and me! now stop showing off and tell me what happened last night


 I didn't watch it last night


----------



## Shirl (Jan 29, 2010)

madzone said:


> I didn't watch it last night


----------



## Geri (Jan 30, 2010)

Another of my favourites is back this week


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think Rosie is my favourite character at the moment. 

Her air headedness is priceless in the comments she makes, like how she knows the boob job clinic is dead posh because 'all the magazines in the waiting room are up to date and everything'  and then occasionally has a random intelligent remark like when Kevin jokes about Sally coming out of radiotherapy and glowing with radiation like the readybrek ad and asks what that's called and she says "_phosphorescent_" just off the cuff.

Its _so_ brilliant blink and you'll miss it comedy.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 30, 2010)

I was so happy when Becky and Steve made up that it almost made me cry (pathetic and hungover), I was very worried about them for a while there!


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Jan 30, 2010)

"It'll end in tears."

Mind you, you could say that about virtually every pairing on that program for the past half century.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 30, 2010)

Y_I_Otter said:


> "It'll end in tears."
> 
> Mind you, you could say that about virtually every pairing on that program for the past half century.



I think they could really be forever.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2010)

Great stuff on Friday.  Corrie at its best.  I loved all the men gossiping.

_Dead as a doornail.

Knob!_


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2010)

_A limousine of eggs._


----------



## sojourner (Feb 1, 2010)

Awwww



FINALLY Becky and Steve got it sorted


----------



## killer b (Feb 1, 2010)

Innit. Thank god for that.

Also, becky is a fox these days. I'd quite like to kiss her.


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 1, 2010)

killer b said:


> Innit. Thank god for that.
> 
> Also, becky is a fox these days. I'd quite like to kiss her.



I love her. I think those two are very sweet. I really want them to work out but I'm scared something will ruin it.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 1, 2010)

She's a disgusting character and they'd be well shot   she can't act either.


----------



## killer b (Feb 1, 2010)

Janice's new lodger looks promising... Two great one liners already.


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 1, 2010)

Aw, that was nice between them.


----------



## brix (Feb 1, 2010)

killer b said:


> Janice's new lodger looks promising... Two great one liners already.



"Are you offering it to me?"

"On a plate love."


----------



## madzone (Feb 1, 2010)

killer b said:


> Innit. Thank god for that.
> 
> Also, becky is a fox these days. I'd quite like to kiss her.


 mr madz has a thing about her too


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 1, 2010)

I bet the conquest in the battersby sights is a homm


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 1, 2010)

killer b said:


> Innit. Thank god for that.
> 
> Also, becky is a fox these days. I'd quite like to kiss her.



She's even more foxy IRL 



DotCommunist said:


> I bet the conquest in the battersby sights is a homm



Oh aye, the subtle clues were all there...Elton John, scented candles, catching Sean's eye. There'll be trouble up mill soon.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 1, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> She's a disgusting character and they'd be well shot   she can't act either.



She's pretty annoying.


----------



## madzone (Feb 4, 2010)

Is Betty really 90?


----------



## Shirl (Feb 4, 2010)

Shirl said:


> My money is on him faking his own death for the insurance and asking Gail to go along with it.



Just seen next weeks trail. Bleeding psychic  me


----------



## Shirl (Feb 4, 2010)

madzone said:


> Is Betty really 90?



I think she looks nowhere near 90 but the writers must have checked it out.

Happy birthday Betty


----------



## Iguana (Feb 4, 2010)

madzone said:


> Is Betty really 90?



The actress will be 90 in May.


----------



## dylans (Feb 5, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Just seen next weeks trail. Bleeding psychic  me



I predicted that ages ago. It's a pretty badly plotted story line to be honest. Planting that boat outside his house ages ago for no good reason. Obvious really. 

Also they take us up to where Joe is running from the loan sharks and hiding down alleys then....nothing. What, has the loan shark decided to take a holiday?

I'm disappointed. They ruined a good story line. I thought we were gonna get the loan shark to start hanging around Joe's daughter, all the while grinning evilly at Joe over his daughters shoulder and giving him. "I'm gonna hurt your daughter if  you don't pay up," looks. It could have then played out with Joe killing the loan shark and using the boat to dump the body.

Or even better, we could have had a "loan shark falls in love with Joe's daughter" plot. Where he initially plans to hurt her but is charmed and falls in love with her instead. Much to Joe's consternation she leaves her boyfriend and starts a new life as a gangsters moll. The gangster then forgives Joes debt but we (and Joe)  are Left wandering is it true love or a sinister scheme. 

So instead we are going to get a stupid and predictable "Joe takes the boat out and fakes his death for the insurance but gets caught (of course)" plot. Big yawn.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 5, 2010)

dylans said:


> I'm disappointed. They ruined a good story line. I thought we were gonna get the loan shark to start hanging around Joe's daughter, all the while grinning evilly at Joe over his daughters shoulder and giving him. "I'm gonna hurt your daughter if  you don't pay up," looks. It could have then played out with Joe killing the loan shark and using the boat to dump the body.



I'm disappointed that Joe didn't do the obvious and just sell his stupid boat to pay off his debts.


----------



## madzone (Feb 5, 2010)

Iguana said:


> The actress will be 90 in May.


Blimey! She looks late 70's max


----------



## madzone (Feb 5, 2010)

Iguana said:


> I'm disappointed that Joe didn't do the obvious and just sell his stupid boat to pay off his debts.


 Mr madz says that all the time 

I'm just happy that Joe is going. Can't stand that actor's face  My only regret is that Gail isn't going with him. Maybe that bit of sail that knocks him off the boat is blown round by the wind caused by the batting of her stupid fucking eyelashes. See? I hate her so much I even hate her eyelashes


----------



## cesare (Feb 5, 2010)

madzone said:


> See? I hate her so much I even hate her eyelashes



Me too. And ... she looks like a cross between ET and a chipmunk.


----------



## madzone (Feb 5, 2010)

cesare said:


> Me too. And ... she looks like a cross between ET and a chipmunk.


 How has she managed to stay so long? She's almost universally loathed.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 5, 2010)

madzone said:


> Blimey! She looks late 70's max



Yeah she looks great, I think Bill Roach (Ken) looks great for 77 as well, there must be something in the water they have at Granada.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 5, 2010)

Peter, Peter, Peter.  Pete, Pete, Pete.  Petie, Petie, Petie.  Pete.

<shakes head>


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Feb 5, 2010)

madzone said:


> Mr madz says that all the time
> 
> I'm just happy that Joe is going. Can't stand that actor's face  My only regret is that Gail isn't going with him.



If there were a patron saint of Soap Watchers, nobody would have emerged from that car when Hillman drove it into the canal, back in '03.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 8, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Peter, Peter, Peter.  Pete, Pete, Pete.  Petie, Petie, Petie.  Pete.
> 
> <shakes head>





Awww...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2010)

cesare said:


> Me too. And ... she looks like a cross between ET and a chipmunk.




True, but then Deirdre looks like a turtle


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2010)

Peter Barlows descent into alcoholism (again) was remarkable in it's rapidity.

Phil Mitchell is the same. One sip and he is a raging pisshead by the end of the episode.

Ken is being written as a puritanical tosser ATM. If I had to see that wearily disapproving face regularly I'd be smashing the spirits as well.


----------



## PacificOcean (Feb 8, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Peter Barlows descent into alcoholism (again) was remarkable in it's rapidity.



Sadly, it's very, very easy to fall off the wagon.

Can't comment on Eastenders as I don't watch it (The Krypton Factor is on ITV  or one of those crap local crime shows (still )).

I think you are in Northampton, but still, I can dob you in for a cash reward for a bank job in London somewhere   Think on.


----------



## killer b (Feb 8, 2010)

tbf, any alchoholics i've known who've had relapses tend to have done so with some gusto. not unrealistic imo.

on a side note, what's happened to eileen? she used to have loads of great one liners, and some decent storylines. now, if she appears at all, she's turned into a whey-faced drudge with no personality. waste of a decent character...


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 8, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Peter Barlows descent into alcoholism (again) was remarkable in it's rapidity.


As a friend a relative of alcoholics, I'd say it was pretty much how it works.


----------



## PacificOcean (Feb 8, 2010)

killer b said:


> on a side note, what's happened to eileen? she used to have loads of great one liners, and some decent storylines. now, if she appears at all, she's turned into a whey-faced drudge with no personality. waste of a decent character...



Different writers?

They seem to change every week.

On minute when Becky arrived she is the bitch from hell, then everyone forgets and she is flavour of the month, now there is strange story with Steve.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 8, 2010)

I wish they'd give Steve a break from the storylines. His acting is verging on bad panto lately.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2010)

Where has Lister gone?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 8, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> I wish they'd give Steve a break from the storylines. His acting is verging on bad panto lately.


He can't do 'drunk', and I think the writers have clocked this and deliberately give him 4 drunk scenes a week.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 8, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Where has Lister gone?


  Who?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2010)

the coloured gentleman who works at the taxi firm. I can never remember his name cos every time I see him my brain goes 'ooh that is Lister from red dwarf, that is'


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 8, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> the coloured gentleman who works at the taxi firm. I can never remember his name cos every time I see him my brain goes 'ooh that is Lister from red dwarf, that is'


Oh, yes, he was in that, wasn't he?

I never watched it.

(It's Lloyd, btw).


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 8, 2010)

> Ken is being written as a puritanical tosser ATM.


When has Ken been anything else? I'd have loved to have heard what Blanche would have said about Peter


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 8, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Where has Lister gone?



He's hanging round with his sloppy seconds after missing out on cuddling up to Liz McDonald's fun bags at night.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 8, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> He's hanging round with his sloppy seconds after missing out on cuddling up to Liz McDonald's fun bags at night.


Yeah, I'm not finding that pairing particularly convincing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2010)

TBF even I could score with Liz. It would only be unconvincing if she paired up with an animal.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 8, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> TBF even I could score with Liz. It would only be unconvincing if she paired up with an animal.


No, Lloyd and Sinbad's wife.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 8, 2010)

If anyone's bored enough, there's a preview of tonight's episode here...

http://www.itv.com/soaps/coronationstreet/episodes/mon8feb830/?cmpid=FB_itv1corrie1


----------



## sojourner (Feb 8, 2010)

*sharp intake of breath*

am not looking, am not looking, am not looking


----------



## zoooo (Feb 8, 2010)

When's Sean getting another storyline?
He used to be my favourite. I bet he's quite pissed off now that new butcher boy gets all the comedy stuff. (Rightly, as he's very funny.)


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 8, 2010)

oh, i already read what's gonna happen in today's metro. About bloody time is all i can say!!


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 8, 2010)

zoooo said:


> When's Sean getting another storyline?
> He used to be my favourite. I bet he's quite pissed off now that new butcher boy gets all the comedy stuff. (Rightly, as he's very funny.)



nooooo, Sean is so, unbelievably annoying 
Give me more butcher boy any day


----------



## zoooo (Feb 8, 2010)

Butcher boy is brilliant!
But I still love Sean too.  He never gets any lines.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 8, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Ken is being written as a puritanical tosser ATM. If I had to see that wearily disapproving face regularly I'd be smashing the spirits as well.



Some one very close to me is an alcoholic who is currently trying to quit.  If six months after fully quitting they decide they can open up a pub I may actually kill them.  Ken has actually been remarkably restrained.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 8, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Ken has actually been remarkably restrained.


He was wrong to go to the opening party, imo.  (But also wrong not to have Simon for the night.  He's such a liberal).


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 8, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Some one very close to me is an alcoholic who is currently trying to quit.  If six months after fully quitting they decide they can open up a pub I may actually kill them.  Ken has actually been remarkably restrained.



yeh but no but... 

Ken should've shown some support for the project and had faith in his son for trying to make a business venture into a success. For the sake of Simon seeing a positive role model in his Dad if nothing else.

Peter can quite easily find his way to a drink with or without running a bar. If my parents had petitioned the street and opposed my application at local authority level I would have disowned them.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 8, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> the coloured gentleman who works at the taxi firm. I can never remember his name cos every time I see him my brain goes 'ooh that is Lister from red dwarf, that is'



Craig Charles, son of Ray Charles no less.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> yeh but no but...
> 
> Ken should've shown some support for the project and had faith in his son for trying to make a business venture into a success. For the sake of Simon seeing a positive role model in his Dad if nothing else.
> 
> Peter can quite easily find his way to a drink with or without running a bar. If my parents had petitioned the street and opposed my application at local authority level I would have disowned them.



Hear Hear. I respect Ken as being something of a Sage to Coronation Street but I think he is behaving like a tosser ATM.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 8, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Hear Hear. I respect Ken as being something of a Sage to Coronation Street but I think he is behaving like a tosser ATM.


I like Ken, but he's a weak tosser.  He should have run off with Sable Carrington, for example.  

He's right that running a pub is a ridiculous thing for an alcoholic to do, but the way he went about making his point was only ever going to make things worse.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 8, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Ken should've shown some support for the project and had faith in his son for trying to make a business venture into a success. For the sake of Simon seeing a positive role model in his Dad if nothing else.
> 
> Peter can quite easily find his way to a drink with or without running a bar. If my parents had petitioned the street and opposed my application at local authority level I would have disowned them.



Having spent quite a bit of time recently in the ICU waiting to find out if someone I love will live or die thanks to their alcohol abuse, I still think Ken was restrained.  And I think everyone else involved in the story was a selfish moron.  Opening a pub only a few months after quitting drinking is insane.

And Peter already runs a business, Simon can be proud of him for that.  Ken would have been supportive of Peter if he had wanted to do anything else.  But foolishly risking his health and everyone else's well being was too ridiculous and selfish to be tolerated.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm not denying the seriousness of alcohol addiction. I totally appreciate that one slip can lead to a nasty slide, but Ken wasn't just being a concerned parent, he was being a dickhead who failed to even entertain the idea that his own son and trusted girlfriend could manage a bar and be more of a success beyond running a small bookies on Rosamund Street. Plus I can't help but notice how Ken was happy to sit round in the Rovers supping half pints of Newton & Ridley whilst dishing out his scorn to Peter (and Leanne) whilst he downed the umpteenth orange juice of the year.

A better approach would have been to advise caution about taking a hands on role behind the bar - nobody would have thought wrong of that. But instead he just poured scorn on the plans from the outset - probably for fear that his ne'er do good son might make more of a success in life than Ken himself did.


----------



## PacificOcean (Feb 8, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm not denying the seriousness of alcohol addiction. I totally appreciate that one slip can lead to a nasty slide, but Ken wasn't just being a concerned parent, he was being a dickhead who failed to even entertain the idea that his own son and trusted girlfriend could manage a bar



Well, that approach worked.

I know Lily Savage's joke about if you have a disease "I'd rather alcoholism than TB, least you can have a G&T".  

But you really wouldn't -not that I havd TB, so...............


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 8, 2010)

Of course it had its risks. But what did he achieve by rubbishing the project? Nothing at all.

The fact that Ken would rather see his son waste away running a bookies than invest a tiny bit of trust in him says everything about Ken. He's a trusted and intelligent bloke, but he's risked nothing in life and got nothing back in return. His resentment of Grandad George is plain as day and it's borne out by quashing Peter's ambitions into the process.

The real  part of this is that Ken can now be vindicated of his twatishness by default.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 8, 2010)

At leas it might mean that brat won't get to go to private school now.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 8, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> At leas it might mean that brat won't get to go to private school now.



No, George was up to something.  No self-made wealthy business man who has an obvious history of making good business decisions thinks sinking many 10s of thousands into a bar run by an alcoholic and an ex-prostitute who burned her own restaurant to the ground for insurance money is a good idea.

Ken was right about that one too.  If Deirdre wasn't so mad at him for shagging Stephanie Beecham she'd have seen the truth in Ken's words and helped him stop Peter diplomatically. It's all Eccles' fault.


----------



## PacificOcean (Feb 8, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Of course it had its risks. But what did he achieve by rubbishing the project? Nothing at all.
> 
> The fact that Ken would rather see his son waste away running a bookies than invest a tiny bit of trust in him says everything about Ken. He's a trusted and intelligent bloke, but he's risked nothing in life and got nothing back in return. His resentment of Grandad George is plain as day and it's borne out by quashing Peter's ambitions into the process.
> 
> The real  part of this is that Ken can now be vindicated of his twatishness by default.



Bookies or bar?  Which is worse for addiction?  There is only one way to find out......

FIGHT!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2010)

Fuck me Gail can pick em. Canoe man.

I was so hoping Loan Shark would beat David up.


----------



## susie12 (Feb 8, 2010)

I just hope that if Canoe Man is truly going to sleep with the fishes Gail is never, never, never allowed to have another relationship with a man.  Or anybody else.


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 8, 2010)

She is the most unlucky woman in the world. Much as I love Corrie, they do seem keen on repeating the same storyline over and over again. Kevin and Sally have affairs, Ken Barlow and Deidre hate each other love each other hate each other, Gail goes out with dreadful men, etc etc etc etc.

Maybe that is like real life?


----------



## susie12 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes, I suppose people do tend to repeat the same patterns, but it would be nice to see her learn from her experiences - but I can't see anyone taking on devil boy.


----------



## harpo (Feb 8, 2010)

I see Blanche is 'in Portugal'.


----------



## brix (Feb 8, 2010)

Iguana said:


> No, George was up to something.  No self-made wealthy business man who has an obvious history of making good business decisions thinks sinking many 10s of thousands into a bar run by an alcoholic and an ex-prostitute who burned her own restaurant to the ground for insurance money is a good idea.




I think he wants custody of Simon.


----------



## Looby (Feb 8, 2010)

brix said:


> I think he wants custody of Simon.



Deffo, I've thought that from the beginning. No-one is that generous to some bloke they don't know.


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 8, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Deffo, I've thought that from the beginning. No-one is that generous to some bloke they don't know.



Especially one who entered into a bigamist relationship with his daughter!


----------



## Intastella (Feb 8, 2010)

I forsee prison for Gail. Diredre can give her some helpful hints i'm sure


----------



## Looby (Feb 8, 2010)

Scarlette said:


> Especially one who entered into a bigamist relationship with his daughter!



Exactly.

So is Gail going to be telling everyone Joe is alive when he has actually drowned?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 9, 2010)

harpo said:


> I see Blanche is 'in Portugal'.



I suspect she may be there for quite some time.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's my guess: the witnesses we were so carefully shown will attest that Gail tried to persuade Joe not to commit suicide.  Having established his suicide, though, the Life Assurance Policy becomes void, and so Gail has the premiums to pay, no pay-out, and a huge debt (including family members out of pocket).


----------



## sojourner (Feb 9, 2010)

Never mind all that, how much would you give to hurl Gail bodily off the boat like that? 

I had a bit of a 'Titanic' moment actually at the end there...give me a fucking hammer and I'll smash his fingers off the boat!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Never mind all that, how much would you give to hurl Gail bodily off the boat like that?


I was so disappointed she landed on the jetty!  (With her being a non swimmer an' aa).


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 10, 2010)

I notice Ken is being made to look the good guy again now.

So canoe man couldn't even fake suicide. Did he just give up trying to get back on his boat?  It seemed pretty easy to me once he'd swam back to it no? What a nobber.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 10, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> So canoe man couldn't even fake suicide. Did he just give up trying to get back on his boat?  It seemed pretty easy to me once he'd swam back to it no? What a nobber.



It looked to me like he froze to death or sommat.  That water would have been pretty bloody cold this time of year like!


----------



## bigbry (Feb 10, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> I notice Ken is being made to look the good guy again now.
> 
> So canoe man couldn't even fake suicide. *Did he just give up trying to get back on his boat?  It seemed pretty easy to me once he'd swam back to it no?* What a nobber.



Middle aged bloke, injured hand, cold, clothes full of water, boat deck two feet above your head.  A young bloke, fit as a butcher's dog would find that a struggle - and all the while the ice cold lake is sapping your strength and will.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 10, 2010)

bigbry said:


> Middle aged bloke, injured hand, cold, clothes full of water, boat deck two feet above your head.  A young bloke, fit as a butcher's dog would find that a struggle - and all the while the ice cold lake is sapping your strength and will.


And he'd had a half bottle of whisky, the loon.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 10, 2010)

Joe's been full of fail as a character really hasn't he. Even Gail's tiles in her new kitchen look well crap considering he was the one who did them.

I seem to be going off Tina as well these days. I used to think she was dead hot but now I think she's seems pretty average and wears too much fake tan. Jason on the other hand, he seems to be looking more ripped every week. I like the way he just fended Peter away from the Rovers bar by implied threat of force


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Feb 10, 2010)

News that Joe will finally meet his maker is going to be THE best spoiler of 2010 for me (and it's only February!) 

The downside is having to endure some nine months of vapid Gail/Joe storylines first.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 10, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Joe's been full of fail as a character really hasn't he. Even Gail's tiles in her new kitchen look well crap considering he was the one who did them.



Joe is the ultimate soap loser. Next to him Billy Mitchell seems charismatic! I loved the fact he couldn't even fake his own death without cocking it up -- him pleading to his boat to come back when the dinghy sailed off was class.


----------



## Maidmarian (Feb 11, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Here's my guess: the witnesses we were so carefully shown will attest that Gail tried to persuade Joe not to commit suicide.  Having established his suicide, though, the Life Assurance Policy becomes void, and so Gail has the premiums to pay, no pay-out, and a huge debt (including family members out of pocket).



Then----- she loses the house & is judged to be voluntarily homeless & therefore can't have a council house, goes to live with Audry with her devil son who horribly murders his Gran & Mum & hot-foots it over to Portugal to live with Blanche. 

Ahhhhh----- if only !


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 16, 2010)

Too much of 'comedy Dev and the aunties' at the moment. Also Nick Tilsley looks like a suitably annoying enough replacement for Joe.

There's not enough proper lol at the moment. We need more Norris, Rita needs to come back, and we need more of Rosie Websters dippy scenes.


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 16, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Too much of 'comedy Dev and the aunties' at the moment. Also Nick Tilsley looks like a suitably annoying enough replacement for Joe.
> 
> There's not enough proper lol at the moment. We need more Norris, Rita needs to come back, and we need more of Rosie Websters dippy scenes.



Ooh, I love the Dev and aunts stuff. I agree with Nick being rubbish. Also, I don't agree with them saying he is handsome, he has a real air of grubbiness to my mind!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeh - I can't stand this Nick either.  Wanker


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yeh - I can't stand this Nick either.  Wanker


Nick's always a wanker.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Nick's always a wanker.



yeh but this one REALLY gets up my nose


----------



## Shirl (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't mind Nic, I think he's better than the other Platts although I'm ashamed to say that I don't mind David just now 

A bit of comedy wouldn't go amiss though


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> yeh but this one REALLY gets up my nose


I hated the last one.  A lot.  A very lot.


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 16, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> I hated the last one.  A lot.  A very lot.



Was the last one Adam Ricketts?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 16, 2010)

Scarlette said:


> Was the last one Adam Ricketts?


That's the fellow.  Tory tit.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 16, 2010)

David Platt is a great character though. I just can't figure out if we're supposed to think he's a prat. I get the feeling he's being molded more into a likeable wrongun, rather than a try hard tit which he's always been.

Nick is annoying though I agree. I really hope he doesn't stick around for long, although it looks like he's already sniffing around the factory to invest in


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 16, 2010)

can someone please remind me of the history between Nick and Leanne? 
I vaguely remember them running off to gretna green....i think 
Were they married? 
Oh, did she get pregnant by him?
I need to know details!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 16, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> can someone please remind me of the history between Nick and Leanne?
> I vaguely remember them running off to gretna green....i think
> Were they married?
> Oh, did she get pregnant by him?
> I need to know details!!


He upset his mother immediately when he began dating Leanne Battersby, eloping and marrying her in January 1998. The couple moved into Number 4 with Ashley Peacock but their marriage was fraught with difficulties, notably when Nick began nude modelling for an art class and Leanne accused him of sleeping with the tutor.

When Nick learned that his father's killer Darren Whateley was due to be released from prison, he was incensed and used Leanne to help have him put away for a second sentence. Leanne was upset at the dangerous situation in which Nick had placed her and the cracks in their marriage deepened.

In 1999, Leanne became pregnant but Nick, terrified of the responsibility of parenthood, persuaded her to have a termination and pretend she had miscarried. Leanne was ashamed of herself for agreeing to the plan and their relationship disintegrated, prompting Nick to return to his uncle in Canada.


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 16, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> can someone please remind me of the history between Nick and Leanne?
> I vaguely remember them running off to gretna green....i think
> Were they married?
> Oh, did she get pregnant by him?
> I need to know details!!



I don't know. Um... Also, why was he running the factory with Mike Baldwin? Why does he have to much past when he is hardly ever in it?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 16, 2010)

Scarlette said:


> I don't know. Um... Also, why was he running the factory with Mike Baldwin? Why does he have to much past when he is hardly ever in it?


Nick's next visit was in September 2003, when he turned up during a dispute between Gail and his sister Sarah. He stayed to help smooth things over and befriended Sarah's fiance, Todd Grimshaw. He was horrified when Todd - confused about his sexuality - tried to kiss him and immediately told Sarah. Nick was disgusted when she forgave Todd and became pregnant.

Nick took a job as Mike Baldwin's assistant at the Underworld factory and caused trouble for Janice Battersby, when she made fun of him in front of the workers. He planted alcohol in her bag and sacked her but was forced to reinstate her when cleaner Harry Flagg told him that he had witnessed Nick planting the alcohol. In 2004, Janice accidentally started a fire in the factory and Nick was proclaimed a hero when he rescued her from the blaze.

Having resumed his relationship with Maria, Nick was perturbed by Leanne's reappearance. She still resented Nick and hated Maria for sleeping with her stepsister Toyah's boyfriend, making it her business to come between the couple.

Maria moved in with Nick and his family at Number 8 but she and Gail did not get along. Nick was offered a job in Nottingham and Maria agreed to move there with him. However, Leanne tricked Nick into meeting her at her flat and sent an incriminating photo to Maria, who ended the relationship so Nick went alone. He did not return for Sarah's wedding on 31 October 2007.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 16, 2010)

oh, hilarious - I remember him posing nude in that art class  Was that when he was played by Adam Rickett? Urgh. His hair. god, actually, everything about him. Remember when he tried to be a popstar and that wierd video he made of himself naked and curled up in a ball....


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 16, 2010)

dany haz the factz


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Remember when he tried to be a popstar and that wierd video he made of himself naked and curled up in a ball....



Oh that would be the music video for "I breathe again" taken from his studio album "Good Times"

.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 16, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Remember when he tried to be a popstar and that wierd video he made of himself naked and curled up in a ball....



 



skyscraper101 said:


> We need more Norris, *Rita needs to come back*, and we need more of Rosie Websters dippy scenes.



The actress has recovered from her illness and is back filming.


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 16, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> dany haz the factz



I don't remember any of that. Maybe I was at university and thought I was too cool for Corrie or something. Weird.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 16, 2010)

Adam Rickett's fallen on hard times. 

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/television/news/article.cfm?c_id=339&objectid=10465366


----------



## Scarlette (Feb 16, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Adam Rickett's fallen on hard times.
> 
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/television/news/article.cfm?c_id=339&objectid=10465366



Oh dear. He has had quite a lot of heartache in the past. He used to suffer from eating disorders, I recall.


----------



## PacificOcean (Feb 16, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Adam Rickett's fallen on hard times.
> 
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/television/news/article.cfm?c_id=339&objectid=10465366



That's an actor for you.

"Tears rolled down his face as he explained that he forgot to pay for cheese and HP sauce".

And of all the things to shoplift?


----------



## killer b (Feb 17, 2010)

can someone fill me in on what happened on windermere? i missed the crucial episode, and am finding it all a bit confusing atm...


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 18, 2010)

killer b said:


> can someone fill me in on what happened on windermere? i missed the crucial episode, and am finding it all a bit confusing atm...



Joe was going to fake his own death, but in so doing really drowns. Gail obv thinks he's gone ahead with the plan.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 18, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> Joe was going to fake his own death, but in so doing really drowns. Gail obv thinks he's gone ahead with the plan.



And Gail tried to stop him, resulting in them having a fight on the boat which some locals saw.  Then she called David, who came and stole another boat which they took out to find Joe's boat, which they took home with them after a few days waiting to see if Joe would come back.  Gail is refusing to tell the police that Joe is missing as she is hoping he will change his mind and come home.  Instead she is telling everyone that he is fitting a kitchen in Cumbria.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 18, 2010)

With no tools, no van, no car, no phone.... that'll work.


----------



## bigbry (Feb 18, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> With no tools, no van, no car, no phone.... that'll work.



It's a soap - suspend *ALL* credibility before entering this zone !


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice underwater dead body action tonight. He's a floatin' now.


----------



## Intastella (Feb 19, 2010)

he's gonna get found and Gail will get done for murder. Life insurance, witnessess seeing them fighting, lying about where he is...tara Gail! And good fucking riddance!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2010)

David must be in for perverting the course charges if it all goes tits up for Gail. The annoying twat


----------



## og ogilby (Feb 19, 2010)

There's so much evidence against Gail it's hard to see how she could get away with it.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 19, 2010)

og ogilby said:


> There's so much evidence against Gail it's hard to see how she could get away with it.



There's a lot of circumstantial evidence but no real motive. 
She wasn't in debt, he was. He was much more likely to have forged her signature. I'm going to be really pissed off if she goes down for this because even stupid plod should have a bit of imagination and see it is more likely that she is not a calculating murderer.


----------



## killer b (Feb 19, 2010)

The net's closing. Can't wait to see her face when they send her down. 

Next: sally's cancer returns & finishes her off, kevin runs off with molly, and carla dies in a freak underwear accident. And everything's just right...


----------



## killer b (Feb 19, 2010)

Nigel Havers is a great addition to the cast.

'You're a natural orator... Like barack obama'


----------



## Shirl (Feb 19, 2010)

oh no!!!poor Gail


----------



## brix (Feb 19, 2010)

killer b said:


> Nigel Havers is a great addition to the cast.
> 
> 'You're a natural orator... Like barack obama'



Why were Nigel Havers' character and Audrey pretending they didn't know each other in the Rovers?  I missed the beginning...


----------



## killer b (Feb 19, 2010)

i was making a brew, but i think it was just audrey wanting to give herself a boost & impress her mates.

bound to end in tears, you mark my words.


----------



## brix (Feb 19, 2010)

killer b said:


> i was making a brew, but i think it was just audrey wanting to give herself a boost & impress her mates.
> 
> bound to end in tears, you mark my words.



Ah, I see.  Thank you


----------



## Celt (Feb 19, 2010)

we did see in episodes a while back Nigel Havers is an escort - but a nice clean sanitised escort.


----------



## killer b (Feb 19, 2010)

bet he'll still give audrey a portion at some point in the near future. her earthy charms are too much for any man to resist, no matter how suave they are.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 22, 2010)

"and all the time ya pricing up biscuits and selling fags"


----------



## killer b (Feb 22, 2010)

Considering the number of gail's husbands who've met sticky ends, d'you think the coppers might try to fit her up as 'the weatherfield black widow'? Two dead husbands is careless, three is deeply suspicious. It is three isn't it? Or is there others I've forgotten...?


----------



## zoooo (Feb 22, 2010)

Would anyone really sing a song?

I think EastEnders won the realistic looking at a body scene today.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 22, 2010)

killer b said:


> Considering the number of gail's husbands who've met sticky ends, d'you think the coppers might try to fit her up as 'the weatherfield black widow'? Two dead husbands is careless, three is deeply suspicious. It is three isn't it? Or is there others I've forgotten...?



Three dead and one exiled to that far, far away land of Liverpool never to return to see his son.  She was married 5 times, but only had four husbands, twice to Brian, then Martin, Richard and Joe.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 22, 2010)

I thought the last bit was a bit rubbish tonight.  

David's face at the end though, that was brilliant.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 22, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Three dead and one exiled to that far, far away land of Liverpool never to return to see his son.  She was married 5 times, but only had four husbands, twice to Brian, then Martin, Richard and Joe.



Martin had a lucky escape  Liverpool's not that bad


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 22, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Would anyone really sing a song?
> 
> .



Gail is insane! She has a pycho voice and mad stare. Am I the only one who can see it??


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 23, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Would anyone really sing a song?
> 
> I think EastEnders won the realistic looking at a body scene today.



I actually had to mute that I was so embarrassed in front of myself!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 23, 2010)

What's going on with David's right eye? It's all bloodshot. Is it a real life injury?

Nigel Havers and Audrey were lol. I pissed myself at the look on her, Liz and Deidre's faces when he said 'You're a natural orator... Like barack obama'


----------



## sojourner (Feb 23, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Would anyone really sing a song?



God that was cringeworthy

Totally unnecessary   Was going good up til that point


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 23, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> What's going on with David's right eye? It's all bloodshot. Is it a real life injury?


He's gone Method.


----------



## og ogilby (Feb 25, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> What's going on with David's right eye? It's all bloodshot. Is it a real life injury?


Probably a draft in his bedroom that's caused it.

Whether it's a draft in his bedroom on Corrie, or a draft in his real life bedroom isn't clear at this point.


----------



## brix (Feb 25, 2010)

"You're a plate-faced slapper with elevator knickers."


----------



## Shirl (Feb 25, 2010)

"y'er a plate faced slapper with elevator knickers."  Brilliant


----------



## Shirl (Feb 25, 2010)

Snap


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 26, 2010)

Some good stuff last night.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 2, 2010)

They're taking their time nicking Gail.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2010)

brix said:


> "You're a plate-faced slapper with elevator knickers."



That was a quality line

Good god but Sunita is fucking hot


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> They're taking their time nicking Gail.


Weatherfield cops.  The worst in the country.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Weatherfield cops.  The worst in the country.



Hammy as FUCK n all.  I'm waiting for them to do a Columbo


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Hammy as FUCK n all.  I'm waiting for them to do a Columbo


Get alzheimers?


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 2, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Weatherfield cops.  The worst in the country.



Only beaten by the Walford cops!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Get alzheimers?



ouch


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2010)

I swear that CID bloke had his hands in his pockets. How rude. Swaggered round the house in classic wanker copper mode as well.


----------



## bigbry (Mar 2, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Weatherfield cops.  The worst in the country.



They're Cumbria cops - they said that when they first arrived.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2010)

bigbry said:


> They're Cumbria cops - they said that when they first arrived.



Haha!! fuck you daniel!   *titter*


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2010)

bigbry said:


> They're Cumbria cops - they said that when they first arrived.


They're the second worst.

(Although their mountain rescue teams are great).


----------



## bigbry (Mar 2, 2010)

sojourner said:


> That was a quality line
> 
> Good god but *Sunita is fucking hot*



Agree with that.  Everytime I see that chest I'm reminded how she was always talking about bras in Dinner Ladies.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Haha!! fuck you daniel!   *titter*


<tries to think of a way to fuck with soj's username and go out in a faq-busting blaze of glory>


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2010)

Nah, if we are talking hot indian soap ladies then the woman married to the gay zaynab son in eastenders is deffo hotter.

And has better hair.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2010)

bigbry said:


> Agree with that.  Everytime I see that chest I'm reminded how she was always talking about bras in Dinner Ladies.


I could never meet her face to face.  I think I'd be struck dumb and have to have my eyes forcibly held in a tit-avoiding stance



danny la rouge said:


> <tries to think of a way to fuck with soj's username and go out in a faq-busting blaze of glory>



la la la

hehehe


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Nah, if we are talking hot indian soap ladies then the woman married to the gay zaynab son in eastenders is deffo hotter.
> 
> And has better hair.



Yebbut then you have to have therapy to stop yourself slashing your wrists after each episode

no fun, man


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2010)

sojourner said:


> la la la
> 
> hehehe


Emmmmmmm.

Cunt.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Emmmmmmm.
> 
> Cunt.



Oh you FLATTERER


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yebbut then you have to have therapy to stop yourself slashing your wrists after each episode
> 
> no fun, man



Honestly, when I was watching it I thought 'Fuck me, that hair is so damn sexy I can see why the hijab is necessary to stop uncontrolled lust'


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Honestly, when I was watching it I thought 'Fuck me, that hair is so damn sexy I can see why the hijab is necessary to stop uncontrolled lust'


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 2, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Good god but Sunita is fucking hot



I sat about six feet away from her at Old Trafford a few years ago (a freebie for a magazine I worked on) – she's certainly hot but very tiny and skinny.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 2, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> I sat about six feet away from her at Old Trafford a few years ago (a freebie for a magazine I worked on) – she's certainly hot but very tiny and skinny.



I rememeber seeing her that plays Kelly Crabtree in the airport once. On the telly, she seems to be an Amazonian sort of wench, but in real life she's a titchy teeny little lady.
God alone knows how tall Janice Battersby is, she must be minute.


----------



## tinytina (Mar 2, 2010)

minute but scary!


----------



## killer b (Mar 2, 2010)

i went to school with tupele dorgu who plays kelly. she's fairly tall...


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2010)

killer b said:


> i went to school with tupele dorgu who plays kelly. she's fairly tall...



She deffo looks tall - and I know she's wearing high heels but come on


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 4, 2010)

OMG I fancy Sunita.

Lovely bit of bosom action leaning in on Dev at the end


----------



## sojourner (Mar 5, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> OMG I fancy Sunita.
> 
> Lovely bit of bosom action leaning in on Dev at the end



She's MINE goddamn you


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, Gail.  It's looking so bad for you. And the only thing that could save you is at the bottom of the canal.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 5, 2010)

Can't wait to see the back of the chinless beast


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 5, 2010)

Sarah's a cow.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sarah-Lou  Gawn to live in that distant city of Milan, never to return (so far). Even to see her Dad who also lives in that far and distant land of Liverpool (mind you, he didn't even show at her wedding so why would she bother), but not once in over 2 years come back to see her Grandma, or older or younger brother, or to visit when her Granddad has a heart attack, or to attend her mum's wedding to a new bloke she's never met (who happens to be the Dad of her estranged husband's new girlfriend, ex of her brother?), nor when he dies in very watery circumstances. Brilliant.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 5, 2010)

Nevermind Sarah-Lou, two weeks ago Nick was bursting with concern for his mother when he thought she'd had a bad argument with Joe.  But now that she's been widowed he's nowhere to be seen.  He's only a two hour drive away and they think Joe was murdered by the loan shark who has been in Gail's house on many occasions.

Get your priorities in order new Nick!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nick is even worse. Failure to turn up to his sisters wedding for starters. Never mind showing up when David was dong time. 

Yet he was looking for digs to stay, cos the poor lamb couldn't sort himself out suddenly (in Nottingham?) - yet he had a BMW parked outside and was tapping up Carla for 'investment opportunities' at Underworld. Yeh, cos a deposit on a 1 bed flat in Nottingham would've really broken the piggy wouldn't it


----------



## Geri (Mar 5, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Nah, if we are talking hot indian soap ladies then the woman married to the gay zaynab son in eastenders is deffo hotter.
> 
> And has better hair.



She has a face like a horse! Her hair is nice though.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 5, 2010)

Give me Sunita's heaving bosom anyway.


----------



## bigbry (Mar 5, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Give me Sunita's heaving bosom anyway.



Will you please stop reminding me of Sunita's (gorgeous) heaving bosoms !  At my age these sort of thoughts could prove fatal.  If anything happens to me you may be held responsible !


----------



## Iguana (Mar 5, 2010)

Why does Kelly hate Theresa?


----------



## killer b (Mar 5, 2010)

gosh, she is stacked ain't she?


----------



## dylans (Mar 5, 2010)

Gail...Is going to jail.

She won't pass go.......but she didn't kill Joe

He should never have decided to sail.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 6, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Why does Kelly hate Theresa?



Didn't Kelly and Lloyd have some sort of relationship at some stage? Maybe that's it.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 6, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Didn't Kelly and Lloyd have some sort of relationship at some stage? Maybe that's it.



They did 5 years ago and Becky went psycho on her and tried to seduce him and then set Kelly up as a thief and had her arrested.  Kelly and Lloyd split up when he said she should plead guilty, then she slept with Steve.  None of which explains why Kelly has it in for Teresa.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 7, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh, Gail.  It's looking so bad for you. And the only thing that could save you is at the bottom of the canal.



Why could the phone save her?


----------



## Espresso (Mar 7, 2010)

Iguana said:


> They did 5 years ago and Becky went psycho on her and tried to seduce him and then set Kelly up as a thief and had her arrested.  Kelly and Lloyd split up when he said she should plead guilty, then she slept with Steve.  None of which explains why Kelly has it in for Teresa.



Fair enough.
Maybe she's got it in for her because she likes being a flighty piece and picking on folk for no good reason, then.


----------



## aqua (Mar 8, 2010)

god I'm so bored of the Peter/Simon nonsense, and Gail/Joe

In fact, it's all a bit pants atm


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 8, 2010)

peter breaking in and then kicking off at the OB is totally shit and unreal


----------



## metalguru (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh I quite enjoy Peter's acting...


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm enjoying the unfolding sinister side of George at the moment - he's quite good at the shark eyes thing, but i do wish Peter would just lamp him one and have done


----------



## dylans (Mar 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I'm enjoying the unfolding sinister side of George at the moment - he's quite good at the shark eyes thing, but i do wish Peter would just lamp him one and have done



Yeah he should have kicked the shit out of the old bastard, smashed the car window and legged it with Simon before the cops arrived. Sure they would have nicked him later but he would have had his kid back in his custody by then


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 9, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Why could the phone save her?


Because it's full of frantic messages from her, proving therefore that she didn't know he was dead.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I'm enjoying the unfolding sinister side of George at the moment - he's quite good at the shark eyes thing, but i do wish Peter would just lamp him one and have done



I think what they're doing with George is really interesting. Lots of grandparents have dim views of the capabilities of their grandchildren's parents. And that's when their own son or daughter is married or at least in  relationship with the other parent and the family live together. Because this is soap, it's all a bit exaggerated.

On the one hand, we've got the bigamous alcoholic and his live in girlfriend -  the ex-prostitute and arsonist - taking care of your grandchild. Would anyone be keen?
Probably not.
On the other we've got a philandering old duffer man who abandoned his own child and now wants to make amends by taking care of the grandson whose mother he never knew. He only thinks he'd be a better bet because he's loaded. Who does he think would actually do the parenting? His wife, no doubt. Lucky old Eve, getting to look after a little kid she's not related to, under acrimonious circumstances, at her time of life.

My bet is that Goeroge will have aheart attack and die before too much longer. So the problem will go away.


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 9, 2010)

He looks like Jimmy Greaves.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello there Ernie.  Easing yourself back in?


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello old fella.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 9, 2010)

When the fuck will they nick Gail


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Ern

He does look a bit like Jimmy Greaves crossed with a tortoise.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 9, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> When the fuck will they nick Gail


They're crap in every way.  

"We want to ask you some questions, Aurey/David/Nick"
"I've said everything"
"OK, bye then".


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2010)

So - LC1980 gets banned, and then ernesto reappears after years in the wilderness!

more soap than corrie


----------



## susie12 (Mar 9, 2010)

```
He does look a bit like Jimmy Greaves crossed with a tortoise.
```

He used to play Raffles the Gentleman Burglar.  He was quite a looker then.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 9, 2010)

the prodigal son etc


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2010)

susie12 said:


> ```
> He does look a bit like Jimmy Greaves crossed with a tortoise.
> ```
> 
> He used to play Raffles the Gentleman Burglar.  He was quite a looker then.



That's never Raffles!  Is it?!  Fucking HELL


----------



## Shirl (Mar 9, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> He looks like Jimmy Greaves.



Bloody hell, is it really you
Good to see you if it is


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 9, 2010)

Joe McIntyre was your man from _Threads_ too.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't get why Ken and Leanne didn't argue the toss to take Simon back to Ken's where he is more used to sleeping.

I'm finding this storyline better than the Gail one though.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2010)

I've no idea what Threads is but I remember Raffles - and I am completely fucking shocked if that is him!  He was dead thin!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 9, 2010)

Also, Roy Cropper  was in the original Survivors.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I've no idea what Threads is...



Seriously you should watch it. Ignore the fact Joe is in it. It's a quality British film from the 80s about nuclear war.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Seriously you should watch it. Ignore the fact Joe is in it. It's a quality British film from the 80s about nuclear war.



Did he still have that bland fuckface back then?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 9, 2010)

Apparently Mavis had a small part in Star Wars.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 9, 2010)

That slab-jaw looks like it had to be grown into.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Apparently Mavis had a small part in Star Wars.



I really miss Mavis - she was ace, twittering away like a lunatic budgie


----------



## belboid (Mar 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I've no idea what Threads is but I remember Raffles - and I am completely fucking shocked if that is him!  He was dead thin!



My old flat gets blown up in Threads 

Joe ws damn skinny then too


----------



## Espresso (Mar 9, 2010)

I liked him in Home to Roost, where he was a complete and utter twit of a teenager and a thorn in the side of his dear old Dad, John Thaw.

As for Raffles. Ye Gods.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2010)

Fucks sake - that was Joe in Home to Roost?!   Eee, it's been one revelation after another on here today!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Fucks sake - that was Joe in Home to Roost?!   Eee, it's been one revelation after another on here today!


You didn't know that?  I knew that as soon as I saw him.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> You didn't know that?  I knew that as soon as I saw him.



Clearly not daniel 

It's been a long time since HTR was on the telly.  Jesus - I've popped a shit ton of braincells since then!


----------



## bigbry (Mar 10, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Because it's full of frantic messages from her, proving therefore that she didn't know he was dead.



You don't need the phone for that - the messages are stored on the phone company's equipment.  To recall them you phone voice mail.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 10, 2010)

bigbry said:


> You don't need the phone for that - the messages are stored on the phone company's equipment.  To recall them you phone voice mail.


Yes, I know.  But the cops think she's "lost" the phone deliberately on purpose.  They're interested in sim cards and outgoing call logs, not the contents of the voicemail box.  If they had the phone, they'd find the messages.  Without the phone, they aren't looking.  See what I mean?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 10, 2010)

Which all goes to illustrate just what an idiot David is. He comes over as all knowledgeable about what the cops will say/do and how they'll check stuff out yet he fails to get that just by having Joe's phone switched on in his possession, let alone sending text messages from it, will leave a geographical and chronological trace as to where the phone was when, so any story to the contrary will look well dodgy. As for dumping it in the canal


----------



## Iguana (Mar 10, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, I know.  But the cops think she's "lost" the phone deliberately on purpose.  They're interested in sim cards and outgoing call logs, not the contents of the voicemail box.  If they had the phone, they'd find the messages.  Without the phone, they aren't looking.  See what I mean?



The call logs will be stored by the phone company too though.  So even if the police don't find evidence of her calls Gail's eventual solicitor will get a hold of them.  Although it can just be spun that she kept calling his phone after she killed him to cover her tracks.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 11, 2010)

Iguana said:


> [...]Gail's eventual solicitor will get a hold of them.  Although it can just be spun that she kept calling his phone after she killed him to cover her tracks.


Good points.

Oh, btw Soj, don't look at the front page of the TV Times if you go in a newsagents'.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh, btw Soj, don't look at the front page of the TV Times if you go in a newsagents'.



Cheers danny

I don't anyway, but will make an extra special effort now 

I really don't get the whole spoiler culture we have now though - I'm sure we never used to get all this years ago 

Do people really want to know what's going to happen in a story?  Is this a perversion of our appetite for instant gratification?


----------



## killer b (Mar 11, 2010)

tbf, the headlines on the front of those soap gossip mags are often wrong...


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 11, 2010)

How come the kids mixed race? 

White mother,
/white father


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 12, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> How come the kids mixed race?
> 
> White mother,
> /white father


Which kid?


----------



## Iguana (Mar 12, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Which kid?



Simon I assume.  He does look mixed race.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 12, 2010)

A little bit yeah.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 12, 2010)

He is SOOOO cute. Simon that is


----------



## bigbry (Mar 13, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> He is SOOOO cute. Simon that is



Yeah but he's missing in Blackpool ! And he has been missing since Friday and he won't be found before Monday - at the earliest !  That's three days FFS !

He'll be dead by then !

How could the script writers leave him alone in Blackpool for three days - haven't they got a heart ? The poor little bugger must be frightened to death !


----------



## Iguana (Mar 13, 2010)

bigbry said:


> How could the script writers leave him alone in Blackpool for three days - haven't they got a heart ? The poor little bugger must be frightened to death !



They are just giving him time to walk back to Manchester.  He misses his daddy and wants to go home to him.  He's a smart enough kid to be able to follow the road signs.  He'll get all the way home, tired and exhausted desperate to see his dad only to find Janice living in his flat.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 13, 2010)

I had assumed his mum was black or mixed race.

Who is his mum anyway? Or have we never seen her.


----------



## Geri (Mar 13, 2010)

Lucy was his mum - she was white (blonde, so very fair).


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 13, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> A little bit yeah.



Since when did pete have a Crag David facial topiary?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 13, 2010)

That them?
She must be from before I started watching.


----------



## Geri (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, that was his bigamist era.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 13, 2010)

zoooo said:


> That them?
> She must be from before I started watching.



bloody hell, that feels like yesterday. Time scares me


----------



## madzone (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes!! Burn her, dunk her, eviscerate her


----------



## Iguana (Mar 15, 2010)

If you get killed by accident while faking your own death does the life assurance still pay up?  Will this story end with Gail as half a millionaire.


----------



## Geri (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, they only have Gail's word for that - however, I doubt they will pay up whilst she is under suspicion of murder.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 15, 2010)

I hope they waterboard Gail.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 15, 2010)

Geri said:


> Well, they only have Gail's word for that - however, I doubt they will pay up whilst she is under suspicion of murder.



But she'll eventually be cleared of it* so she should get the money then.

*My assumption, not a spoiler.


----------



## killer b (Mar 15, 2010)

she will be cleared won't she? and the next few months is going to be constant fucking close-ups of her miserable face.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 15, 2010)

The kids grandad should now only be allowed supervised contact.

Gail has admitted to perverting the course yet those genius coppers nick for murder. Still hating on unshaven hands-in-pocket CID copper. Why hasn't someone told him to at least have  fucking shave. Seems weatherfield OB are fine with being unkempt and slovenly as well as proper incompetent.

Side note: Ian Beale was a proper dick tonight but churchy black murderator looked proper fucked off at certain points. For a change eastenders was better.

Molly pregnant though, jesus chrits


----------



## Geri (Mar 15, 2010)

Are we supposed to believe that a 5 year old got home from Blackpool by himself? Where did he get the money for the train and bus tickets?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 15, 2010)

Geri said:


> Are we supposed to believe that a 5 year old got home from Blackpool by himself? Where did he get the money for the train and bus tickets?



I assumed that he jumped the transport an the officials assumed such a small one would be with parents  and not a jumper


----------



## Geri (Mar 15, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I assumed that he jumped the transport an the officials assumed such a small one would be with parents  and not a jumper



No, he said he used the automatic ticket machines.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 15, 2010)

HE DID!


When and how does a kid his age carry the money for such a ticket?


----------



## harpo (Mar 15, 2010)

Iguana said:


> But she'll eventually be cleared of it* so she should get the money then.
> 
> *My assumption, not a spoiler.


Maybe not.  The details of Joe's plan will be well out in the open by then.  He intended to commit fraud so they won't pay.

Maybe. I dunno.  But I don't fancy her chances of a payout. If she got one though, it would be so bittersweet.  It would finish her off. The mad woman of corrie.  And David is surely storing all this up for machiavelian purposes.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 15, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> HE DID!



Perhaps he was just lying so he wouldn't get in trouble.  Kids have weird moral barometers.


Molly being pregnant is so stupid.  She said she's nearly 4 months pregnant but when Kevin asked is it his she went crazy.  She was still with Tyrone when she conceived so it could be his baby too.  And where the hell is Sally?  She's been in bed since January.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 15, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Perhaps he was just lying so he wouldn't get in trouble.  Kids have weird moral barometers.
> 
> 
> Molly being pregnant is so stupid.  She said she's nearly 4 months pregnant but when Kevin asked is it his she went crazy.  She was still with Tyrone when she conceived so it could be his baby too.  And where the hell is Sally?  She's been in bed since January.



Molly said she only found out today.. the day she went for a scan??


----------



## Espresso (Mar 15, 2010)

Simon getting from Blackpool to Manchester on his own was easily the daftest thing I'd seen on soap in a long time
Until whispery Gail got arrested for murder.

Is there a new set of writers or a new producer or something? And if so, what the hell are they smoking?


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 16, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Simon getting from Blackpool to Manchester on his own was easily the daftest thing I'd seen on soap in a long time
> Until whispery Gail got arrested for murder.
> 
> Is there a new set of writers or a new producer or something? And if so, what the hell are they smoking?



It's not actually that far, I more want to know why no one noticed a six year old on his own.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 16, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> It's not actually that far, I more want to know why no one noticed a six year old on his own.



I didn't mean it was only the distance that made it daft - though for a six year old who's never done the journey before, it is a pretty big deal - part of the daftness is that not one adult made it their business to find out why he was alone. Not even the conductor on the train, when he was checking the tickets. And there is always one on that train. And for Simon to say he bought a ticket at a machine - how did he reach the part where you put the money in the slot? 
Daft daft daft.

I think its going to turn out that Eve found him in Blackpool and brought him home but told him it was their secret, or some such nonsense stupid people tell kids.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2010)

Never mind all that


RITA'S BACK!!  I did actually cheer out loud


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 16, 2010)

I've been out of the loop and somehow missed dev and sunita getting back together


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 16, 2010)

Iguana said:


> And where the hell is Sally?  She's been in bed since January.



Quite. We need more scenes with Sally, and Rosie and Sophie.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Quite. We need more scenes with *Sally*, and Rosie and Sophie.



No, we really don't - she's next on the list after Gail

Rosie scenes - that's a yes 

Sophie can't act/is not sexy/has mostly crap lines


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 16, 2010)

Iguana said:


> If you get killed by accident while faking your own death does the life assurance still pay up?  Will this story end with Gail as half a millionaire.


No, the insurance is invalid in at least half a dozen ways: he forged her signature on the application; he was intending to defraud; she was aware; she didn't notify the cops; he was drunk in charge of the boat.  And no doubt an insurance investigator could find half a dozen other ways to stop any pay out.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 16, 2010)

sojourner said:


> No, we really don't - she's next on the list after Gail
> 
> Rosie scenes - that's a yes
> 
> Sophie can't act/is not sexy/has mostly crap lines



OK, maybe not Sally. She is irritating. But she is usually the linchpin for a classic Rosie scene which ends in Rosie getting slapped/kick out the house/water thrown over her etc.

Sophie's okay. Not the best actor but she's maturing rather nicely at the moment


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 16, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I've been out of the loop and somehow missed dev and sunita getting back together



this was an invite for someone to fill me in and save me the shame of visiting the corrie website


----------



## Iguana (Mar 16, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> this was an invite for someone to fill me in and save me the shame of visiting the corrie website



Her aunts who didn't know they were divorced came to stay so they pretended to still be married and Dev moved back in temporarily.  Sunita was irritated at first but as the aunts kept extending their stay he was there for ages and she started to like having him around.  When the aunts left she suggested they could get back together, but still live separately for a while.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 16, 2010)

Ah cheers, the Aunts dilemma I recall but not the getting back together part. 

On a side note, Kevin is a dick. First he plays hardball by burning the scan photo, then tries the soft soap approach to get Molly to abort the baby.

What a massive wang.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 16, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> On a side note, Kevin is a dick. First he plays hardball by burning the scan photo, then tries the soft soap approach to get Molly to abort the baby.



Surely the first thing they should do is get a dna test and make sure Kevin is the father.  All they need is a blood test from Molly and a cheek swab from Kevin and they'd know within a week.  It costs less than the amount Kevin used to pay on hotels for their "sexy" liasons.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 17, 2010)

Coronation Street plans a crossover with...............................Jeremy Kyle.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 17, 2010)

I think that might be quite funny.
They're going to improvise their lines for gawd's sake!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2010)

that is PoMo genius tbf


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 17, 2010)

wooah... not much warning. Looks like lolz a plenty though.

*goes to set the sky plus*


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2010)

That's on tonight then?

Ace!


----------



## dylans (Mar 18, 2010)

First time i've actually enjoyed the JK show


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 18, 2010)

sojourner said:


> That's on tonight then?
> 
> Ace!



It's on this morning I think (i.e its a Jeremy Kyle special, not a Corrie one)


----------



## og ogilby (Mar 18, 2010)

Repeated at half one this afternoon on itv2.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 18, 2010)

fucks sake missed it


----------



## Iguana (Mar 18, 2010)

It will probably be on the net player later.

Was it right at the start or do you have to watch some actual Jeremy Kyle first?


----------



## Geri (Mar 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> fucks sake missed it



Luckily:



og ogilby said:


> Repeated at half one this afternoon on itv2.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 18, 2010)

my freeview is fucked


----------



## Geri (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forget that not everyone has access to digital TV.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 18, 2010)

Did it finally get round to it?  Too much bollox.  I lost patience.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll see if it's on catch up later


----------



## Iguana (Mar 18, 2010)

I hope this is funny.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 18, 2010)

Just got back from work. 

Watching it now.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 18, 2010)

Has Rita had plastic surgery?  Her face looks thinner but stretched.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 18, 2010)

Jeremy Kyle show was quite funny. Not the most hilarious thing ever. Best bits were Graham in the audience.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 18, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Jeremy Kyle show was quite funny. Not the most hilarious thing ever. Best bits were Graham in the audience.



It's a pity Maggie Jones isn't still alive.  They could have had a scene on Corrie with Blanche switching on Jeremy Kyle looking shocked and gleeful.  Then later she could walk past Tina/Nick/David/Jason and say something knowing and brilliant.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Has Rita had plastic surgery?  Her face looks thinner but stretched.


I thought that!!



skyscraper101 said:


> Jeremy Kyle show was quite funny. Not the most hilarious thing ever. Best bits were Graham in the audience.



It wasn't on catchup 

Tell you what, if Gail goes dyke I'm gonna throw up


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 19, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Has Rita had plastic surgery?  Her face looks thinner but stretched.



Definitely  - she looked totally weird! My husband was shouting at the tele ' FGS woman you're SUPPOSED to have laughter lines at your age!'


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> It wasn't on catchup



It'll be on youtube.



sojourner said:


> if Gail goes dyke I'm gonna throw up


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 19, 2010)

Gail's going down.  Ha!  She should have thought about that before she killed him.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2010)

The weird thing is, the scenes are designed to make Gail look even tinier and more fragile than she actually is, and I STILL want to beat her to a pulp with a large gardening implement


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 19, 2010)

sojourner said:


> The weird thing is, the scenes are designed to make Gail look even tinier and more fragile than she actually is, and I STILL want to beat her to a pulp with a large gardening implement


Only natural; she's chinless, but a chinless murderer is still a murderer.


----------



## belboid (Mar 19, 2010)

aah, the Jeremy Kyle show bit is brill - but who the fuck is that bloke badly impersonating Nick?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 19, 2010)

belboid said:


> aah, the Jeremy Kyle show bit is brill - but who the fuck is that bloke badly impersonating Nick?



He was the worst actor in the Kyle show. Tina was the best, even though both she and David were quite visibly trying to suppress their smiling at times


----------



## sojourner (Mar 19, 2010)

I've been trying to sneak a look, but being on reception makes it a bit hard to pretend I'm doing work when you can hear fucking JK and the cast of Corrie comin out me laptop


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 19, 2010)

belboid said:


> who the fuck is that baldy impersonating Nick?


I corrected your typo.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 19, 2010)

I forgot my favourite bit from last night.  Liz's look of amused disgust at Mary ordering a gin and apple juice.  That's good Corrie.


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2010)

i enjoyed the jeremy kyle thing, although the premise was a little flimsy - not really enough potential for proper fireworks.

graham, as ever, was the highlight.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 19, 2010)

implausibly sympathetic screw was implausible


----------



## harpo (Mar 19, 2010)

Rita's had 'work'  ?


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2010)

_i'm kelly crabtree - with the legs!_


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 20, 2010)

I love the way everyone ignores the fact Rita has obv had surgery while she's been away - as if it wouldn't be the first source of all gossip!


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 20, 2010)

killer b said:


> _i'm kelly crabtree - with the legs!_



I'm glad she got a proper good send-off rather than the dreaded bus of shame. Kelly was a great character.


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 20, 2010)

Shame they didn't develop her into one of the street's 'foxes' tho, i thought she was gorgeous.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 20, 2010)

She didn't have a storyline for ages maybe she got fed up?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s...209725/vicar-of-dibley-star-joins-corrie.html

Ooooooooooooooooh!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 22, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> I'm glad she got a proper good send-off rather than the dreaded bus of shame. Kelly was a great character.



It's usually a taxi though isn't it?

Aww - was good though 

Has Nick been working on the face-most-designed-to-invite-a-punch?


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 22, 2010)

Was new Nick in footballer's wives or something? where do i know his face from?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 22, 2010)

BettyBlue said:


> where do i know his face from?



from your fantasies about stamping it under your boot

or is that just me?


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 22, 2010)

Probably not just you 

TBH, i would...only if he sorted his fucking hair out tho


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 22, 2010)

BettyBlue said:


> Probably not just you
> 
> TBH, i would...only if he sorted his fucking hair out tho


It's the modern comb-over.  Sean has it too: if you're thinning on top, you grow the remaining tufts and bleach them, in the hope that they'll appear more plentiful.  In extremis, you dye the actual scalp.


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 22, 2010)

Christ! that last one made me jump! what _is_ it? Burn it...for the love of god man, burn it now!

*The horror....the horror...*


----------



## Shirl (Mar 22, 2010)

BettyBlue said:


> Was new Nick in footballer's wives or something? where do i know his face from?



Yes he was


----------



## madzone (Mar 22, 2010)

Molly's freckles look like they've been drawn on


----------



## sojourner (Mar 23, 2010)

madzone said:


> Molly's freckles look like they've been drawn on



  she is looking very Aunt Sally lately int she?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Rosie's back on the screen. Hubba hubba.

I don't get the Kelly thing. She has a fit body but up top she's like scary spice from bo selecta.


----------



## keithy (Mar 23, 2010)

I like her nose, it looks like one from my crazy faces game


----------



## Iguana (Mar 23, 2010)

Amy Barlow has been recast.......................................................again.


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 23, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Yes he was



Thought so. I was errr...forced to watch it at gunpoint once. Yes, that's it. A big gun as well it was


----------



## bigbry (Mar 26, 2010)

Tracey Barlow coming back soon for her Grandmother's funeral in time to see the 'new' Amy.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 26, 2010)

More Rosie last night. She's after being a WAG now, for the reserve player of, er Wetherfield County. What are the chances that the story develops and he gets signed for City or something and she gets to live her dream. That would be proper LOL


----------



## dylans (Mar 26, 2010)

the more evil Molly becomes, the more I fancy her. I am a very bad person


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 26, 2010)

dylans said:


> the more evil Molly becomes, the more I fancy her. I am a very bad person



Same for me with Carla. The more domineering she gets, the more I love her.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 26, 2010)

What were your mums like...?


----------



## dylans (Mar 26, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Same for me with Carla. The more domineering she gets, the more I love her.



I love it when mug boy Tyrone gives her a hug and you can see her evil cunning face staring over his shoulder. Does it for me.


----------



## madzone (Mar 26, 2010)

I think Rita looks ok


----------



## madzone (Mar 26, 2010)

dylans said:


> the more evil Molly becomes, the more I fancy her. I am a very bad person


 


skyscraper101 said:


> Same for me with Carla. The more domineering she gets, the more I love her.


 Are either of you fit and single cos I can be evil as fuck


----------



## Geri (Mar 26, 2010)

BettyBlue said:


> Was new Nick in footballer's wives or something? where do i know his face from?



Nathan in Casualty.


----------



## aqua (Mar 26, 2010)

I do love Graham


----------



## Iguana (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunita wanting to move her two small children out of her lovely big house and into Dev's titchy flat is a new low.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2010)

dev 'it isn't up for discussion' cavd in fairly quick.

Although for Sunita I would fold like a cheap deck as well.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 26, 2010)

The tumbleweed rolling across the screen was an ace touch  - only Corrie can pull off a gag like that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 26, 2010)

Graham got his answerphone message off these boards!


----------



## Fingers (Mar 26, 2010)

dylans said:


> the more evil Molly becomes, the more I fancy her. I am a very bad person



I can relate to this. 

RE: Gail, 

Isn't this near identical re-run of when Dierdre was stitched up by pilot/tie-salesman Jon Lindsay? Lindsay was a complete knob but Joe takes the prize for being a complete useless/incompetant bellend.

I remember we have a 'Free Dierdre' poster on our wall in our digs in Manchester.

Hopefully the twist with this story line will be she is sentenced to life without parole (for crimes against chins) and conveniently forgotten about until at least 2036.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2010)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> The tumbleweed rolling across the screen was an ace touch  - only Corrie can pull off a gag like that.





I did actually burst out laughing at that - fucking quality


----------



## Looby (Mar 29, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Sunita wanting to move her two small children out of her lovely big house and into Dev's titchy flat is a new low.





DotCommunist said:


> dev 'it isn't up for discussion' cavd in fairly quick.
> 
> Although for Sunita I would fold like a cheap deck as well.



Maybe there's a reason she has to move? Money problems or something. 

There's no bloody way I'd leave that house unless I really, really had to.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I did actually burst out laughing at that - fucking quality



I don't remember any tumbleweed 

Also, someone mentioned Tracy coming back from gran's funeral, I didn't know they'd killed her of yet and I'm sure I saw Friday's episode


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 29, 2010)

Shirl said:


> I don't remember any tumbleweed


When Aileen and her half sister chased Jesse out of the pub, he was dropping his props everywhere.  As he rounded the corner, his tumbleweed fell, and blew across the empty street.  It was class.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 29, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> When Aileen and her half sister chased Jesse out of the pub, he was dropping his props everywhere.  As he rounded the corner, his tumbleweed fell, and blew across the empty street.  It was class.



Thanks for that 

Any idea where about the funeral though


----------



## bigbry (Mar 30, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> Any idea where about the funeral though



I believe the funeral is due to be shown in early May


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 30, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> When Aileen and her half sister chased Jesse out of the pub, he was dropping his props everywhere.  As he rounded the corner, his tumbleweed fell, and blew across the empty street.  It was class.



It was. Corrie still rules.


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 30, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> It's the modern comb-over.  Sean has it too: if you're thinning on top, you grow the remaining tufts and bleach them, in the hope that they'll appear more plentiful.  In extremis, you dye the actual scalp.


I never twigged that. You are the Gok Wan of Urbean.
I'm always gonna look out for dudes  with people this hair now to see if
You're right.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 30, 2010)

I can't believe we are supposed to fancy Nick!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 30, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> I can't believe we are supposed to fancy Nick!!


He's vile.  You know who he reminds me of? - Kilroy Silk.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 30, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> You are the Gok Wan of Urbean.


  My teen will be so proud.


----------



## BettyBlue (Mar 30, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> He's vile.  You know who he reminds me of? - Kilroy Silk.



hahaha, i'll never be able to look at him the same now


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 30, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> He's vile.  You know who he reminds me of? - Kilroy Silk.



He's worse than even that. He looks like Tony Blair's uglier more eviller brother!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't know what Tina sees in him.  It must be the grief.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> I never twigged that. You are the Gok Wan of Urbean.
> I'm always gonna look out for dudes  with people this hair now to see if
> You're right.



I can't believe you didn't notice!  Sean's been at it for ages now - just looks like exactly what it is - a comb-over 


danny la rouge said:


> He's vile.  You know who he reminds me of? - Kilroy Silk.



Urgh god yes.  He does.  Slimy little shit.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 30, 2010)

I must be the only person on urban that thinks he's ok 

If you compare him to his weird little brother or the thicker than thick Jason, he's not so bad


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 30, 2010)

Shirl said:


> I must be the only person on urban that thinks he's ok
> 
> If you compare him to his weird little brother or the thicker than thick Jason, he's not so bad


What's wrong with Jason?


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 31, 2010)

Shirl said:


> I must be the only person on urban that thinks he's ok
> 
> If you compare him to his weird little brother or the thicker than thick Jason, he's not so bad



Even David looks relatively normal compared to Nick -- urgh!!
At least Jason is easy on the eye.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 31, 2010)

Jason's lovely!
If a bit thick.

Nick's horrible.
Bring the old one back.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 31, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Urgh god yes.  He does.  Slimy little shit.



The bit that sums up new Nick is that even _Jeremy Kyle_ told him he was smug.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 31, 2010)

How old is Nick supposed to be? This guy they've got playing him now seems far too old to me. Which is odd, seeing as I dunno how old the character is  alleged to be. 
And there is something very reptillian about the actor. He gives me the shivering heebie jeebies.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 31, 2010)

Espresso said:


> How old is Nick supposed to be? This guy they've got playing him now seems far too old to me. Which is odd, seeing as I dunno how old the character is  alleged to be.
> And there is something very reptillian about the actor. He gives me the shivering heebie jeebies.



Nick is 29, the actor playing him is 38 but looks a bit older than that, around 40-42 imo.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for that. Vindication is mine! 

I suppose that there are some 38 year old actors who can pass for 29, but this one certainly isn't one of them.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 1, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> What's wrong with Jason?



Everything.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 1, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> At least Jason is easy on the eye.



Easy on the eye 

get thi sen t' Specsavers chuck 


What's up with everyone on here  

Jason looks like a proper mard arse and acts like one too. 


Nowt wrong with Nick considering he's one of Gails spawn


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 1, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Everything.


He's a sweetheart!  Don't know how you can prefer Bastard Son Of Kilroy to Jason.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> He's a sweetheart!  Don't know how you can prefer Bastard Son Of Kilroy to Jason.



Exactly!

Shirl - I can't believe you'd choose that slimy shit over Jason!


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 1, 2010)

Shirl is clearly Tina!


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 1, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Easy on the eye
> 
> get thi sen t' Specsavers chuck
> 
> ...



Have you _looked_ at Nick? He looks like a blond rat.


----------



## Iguana (Apr 1, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I suppose that there are some 38 year old actors who can pass for 29, but this one certainly isn't one of them.



Mybe they cast him for his resemblance to Brian?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 1, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Mybe they cast him for his resemblance to Brian?


  Now that I hadn't noticed.

Brian always reminded me of Harpo Marx.  Not so much now.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 1, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Mybe they cast him for his resemblance to Brian?



ooooo spooky!!

makes sense though - both equally repulsive


----------



## Shirl (Apr 1, 2010)

Look, I'm not saying he's gorgeous but bloody hell, Jason is makes me gip. He's such drip and thick to boot 

If I had to on pain of death it would be Nick every time


----------



## Shirl (Apr 1, 2010)

...and another thing.

You lot keep going on about Carla and Sunita, I can't see what anyone would find to fancy about either of them. 

The sexiest woman in a soap is without doubt, Charity Dingle. Her wide square shoulders beat Carla's and Sunita's tits into a cocked hat any day, or whatever the expression is


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 1, 2010)

Shirl said:


> You lot keep going on about Carla


Well, some people are into trannies.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 1, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, some people are into trannies.



They must be


----------



## Iguana (Apr 4, 2010)

Heads up.  Corrie is on at 8.30pm on Easter.


----------



## bigbry (Apr 4, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> Have you _looked_ at Nick? He looks like a blond rat.



Blond rat maybe but I did like the bit last week where his brother punched him but later, in the pub he was shoulder to shoulder with his brother in a bit of bother with Jason.  Having had four sons I found the "we'll fight each other and we'll fight anyone who crosses us" quite realistic.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 12, 2010)

Lol at the teachers party!


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 12, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Lol at the teachers party!


That's exactly what they're like.  Cravats and kaftans included.


----------



## Maidmarian (Apr 12, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> That's exactly what they're like.  Cravats and kaftans included.



Nah --- it looked quite good (for a teachers' party obv)


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 12, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> That's exactly what they're like.  Cravats and kaftans included.



And the tache, don't forget the tache! Spin off sitcom in the making. It's why Corrie pisses on EE, the piss-taking.

How the hell will Stape pull this one off?


----------



## tommers (Apr 12, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> And the tache, don't forget the tache! Spin off sitcom in the making. It's why Corrie pisses on EE, the piss-taking.
> 
> How the hell will Stape pull this one off?



he won't.  He never does.  He always gets caught.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 12, 2010)

tommers said:


> he won't.  He never does.  He always gets caught.



I reckon he could be in it for the long run. The actor plays creepy really well.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2010)

He has been Redeemed from noncehood now and with fizz's help should provide a steady diet of lol for many years to come.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 12, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> He has been Redeemed from noncehood now and with fizz's help should provide a steady diet of lol for many years to come.



He's in the current Corrie Top 10 Lols for sure.


----------



## Iguana (Apr 12, 2010)

This'll end well.

I wonder how John's having this plan all thought through compares to his plan to kidnap his former pupil/lover and make her read classic literature while feeding her Hobnobs.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 13, 2010)

Iguana said:


> while feeding her Hobnobs.



I still remember crying laughing about Roseh demanding to know where her Hob Nobs were when Stape came with supplies one time  

The teachers party was ace - 'that's never incense'


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2010)

woah, rosies sister is potentially gay AND christian now?

when did this happen?!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 13, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> woah, rosies sister is potentially gay AND christian now?
> 
> when did this happen?!



Like you didn't see the lesbian story appearing??

Fucking hell you blind bastard dotty!  It's been building for ages now!


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 13, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> I reckon he could be in it for the long run. The actor plays creepy really well.


I'm glad they didn't redeem him.  I'm glad he's showing his lying, manipulative, sociopathic colours again.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 13, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> woah, rosies sister is potentially gay AND christian now?
> 
> when did this happen?!


The kiss made my 10-year-old daughter hide behind a pillow.

Me: "What's the matter?"
Her:  "I'm just a bit homophobic; I can't help it!"


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2010)

Woman gay is ok

Read your bible.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2010)

I must have missed a few episodes.


I do like how Kevin gives it Daddy Big Balls Authoritarian but is actually a total doormat for those girls. I have to say also that Rosie comforting her sister was quite sweet- she isn't all bitch. Wisely, rosies sister decided not to tell blabbermouth about her real issue. That would have been a stupid move.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 13, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Woman gay is ok


Oh yeah.



> Read your bible.


The Bible has to be right sometimes.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 13, 2010)

The trumpets of orange interest blow.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 13, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm glad they didn't redeem him.  I'm glad he's showing his lying, manipulative, sociopathic colours again.



Yeah. It was a bit creepy getting him to be liked by everyone I reckon. Let's hope he does something _really _evil!


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 13, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> Yeah. It was a bit creepy getting him to be liked by everyone I reckon. Let's hope he does something _really _evil!



Why has Michelle forgotten her 'new' son?


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 13, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Why has Michelle forgotten her 'new' son?



I was thinking that the other night. she's a rubbish character anyway they should axe her.. and Becky.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 13, 2010)

Becky is shit, agree.

Can't believe they did a snide replacement of Kelly.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 13, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Becky is shit, agree.
> 
> Can't believe they did a snide replacement of Kelly.



yeah --did they mean to write her out the script or did she leave?


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 13, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> yeah --did they mean to write her out the script or did she leave?



I reckon they did it to spite her because she moaned.


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Can't believe they did a snide replacement of Kelly.



I was asking last night whether they're only allowed one black character at a time...


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 13, 2010)

killer b said:


> I was asking last night whether they're only allowed one black character at a time...



It is Salford


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2010)

Craig Charles is still around!


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 23, 2010)

Steve and Ken talking about "another world in the loft".  

_That's_ why Corrie rules.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh wow, how lovely for Audry 


anyway, apart from that, I'm confused. 
Yes, I know I'm always confused 

I thought that Nick was the son that went to Canada. I'd had been wondering when he came back and went to live in Nottingham 

Where did Nick come from? who was his dad? I don't remember Gail having 3 sons


----------



## aqua (Apr 26, 2010)

She doesn't have a son in canada anymore - that's gail's brother who Nick went to stay with for a while. Nick is Gails first child from the bloke that was stabbed ages and ages ago 

Nick is also a) a shit actor and b) a shit character


----------



## madzone (Apr 26, 2010)

aqua said:


> She doesn't have a son in canada anymore - that's gail's brother who Nick went to stay with for a while. Nick is Gails first child from the bloke that was stabbed ages and ages ago
> 
> Nick is also a) a shit actor and b) a shit character


 
BRIAN 

How could you forget Brian Tilsely?


----------



## killer b (Apr 26, 2010)

_i took you in, i gave you crisps_. 

some classic lines tonight. norris & cathy bates in the holiday cottage was awesome.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 26, 2010)

So, I assume I must have missed the screen funeral of Deirdre's mother...?
It can't be taking this long to happen.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 26, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Oh wow, how lovely for Audry
> 
> 
> anyway, apart from that, I'm confused.
> ...


Steven is the son, half brother to Gail, who was in Canada; he went to Italy about 3 years ago.  Sarah is there, working for him.  Nick is Brian's son, Audry's grandson.  Brian was also Sarah's Dad, but not David.  David is Martin's son.  David had been promised the Italy gig, but buggered up by giving drugs to Sarah's toddler, Bethany.  To everyone's surprise, Sarah was given the job.


----------



## killer b (Apr 26, 2010)

nope, she's still on holiday. was on the phone to deidre the other night..


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 26, 2010)

zoooo said:


> So, I assume I must have missed the screen funeral of Deirdre's mother...?
> It can't be taking this long to happen.


Blanche is still alive.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 26, 2010)

Ah, good!

Seems to be taking forever. But I didn't want to miss it.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 26, 2010)

killer b said:


> _i took you in, i gave you crisps_.
> 
> some classic lines tonight. norris & cathy bates in the holiday cottage was awesome.



Genius lines. Crisps lol.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 26, 2010)

Gah, missed it cos I took the dog up the fields. What is Stape the Beast up to?


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 26, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Gah, missed it cos I took the dog up the fields. What is Stape the Beast up to?



Weren't in it tonight.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 26, 2010)

It was David to Gary.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 26, 2010)

killer b said:


> _i took you in, i gave you crisps_.


I texted that quote to my friend who watches corrie and I knew she would have laughed when David said it....


.....unfortunately, I texted the wrong friend and the friend who got my text phoned and demanded to know what I meant


----------



## Shirl (Apr 26, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Steven is the son, half brother to Gail, who was in Canada; he went to Italy about 3 years ago.  Sarah is there, working for him.  Nick is Brian's son, Audry's grandson.  Brian was also Sarah's Dad, but not David.  David is Martin's son.  David had been promised the Italy gig, but buggered up by giving drugs to Sarah's toddler, Bethany.  To everyone's surprise, Sarah was given the job.



Thanks chuck, you've jogged my rubbish memory and I've got it now


----------



## Shirl (Apr 26, 2010)

Another thing, why did they stay in a holiday cottage when they have a fuck off campervan outside?


----------



## Iguana (Apr 26, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Another thing, why did they stay in a holiday cottage when they have a fuck off campervan outside?



Because they won a holiday in the cottage.  They have the campervan from when they won that a year or two ago.


----------



## Maidmarian (Apr 26, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Another thing, why did they stay in a holiday cottage when they have a fuck off campervan outside?



Wasn't the stay in the cottage another of their competition prizes ?


----------



## Shirl (Apr 26, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Because they won a holiday in the cottage.  They have the campervan from when they won that a year or two ago.



Arr right, I haven't missed an episode in ages, I obviously don't pay enough attention


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2010)

killer b said:


> _i took you in, i gave you crisps_.



  proper bursting out laughing moment that 

fucks sake Shirl - stop watching Corrie when you're pissed - you daft bat


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 28, 2010)

I thought I heard Deirdre say the other night that Blanche was coming home in two weeks so it shouldn't be long.


----------



## tommers (Apr 28, 2010)

I think mary is the best character ever.  She makes me laugh.

Toad in the hola!


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 28, 2010)

killer b said:


> _i took you in, i gave you crisps_.


That was brilliant.


----------



## PacificOcean (Apr 28, 2010)

What does Nick Tilsley actually do?

He just seems one of those generic soap characters with a flash car that always have money to buy into a business -without actually working.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 28, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> That was brilliant.



Can you ever imagine Eastenders having that line?


----------



## Iguana (Apr 28, 2010)

poisondwarf said:


> I thought I heard Deirdre say the other night that Blanche was coming home in two weeks so it shouldn't be long.



I think it's very soon, I've read the funeral is early May, so I'm expecting the Barlows to hear she has died any episode now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2010)

Seriously, if you were a 12-year-old girl, which Nick would you fancy?














Personally, as someone who's slightly older than a teenager, I'd go for the original one, although having seen the below picture, I'm slightly put off


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 29, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Can you ever imagine Eastenders having that line?


Of course not; why would a committee of social workers think of that?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm worried for Fizz.  Clearly John will strike again, and it'll come out about his fraud and deception in order to get access to children.  And it'll come out that Fizz knew, and even entertained the boss.  She is party to procuring kids for a convicted kidnapper.


----------



## Maidmarian (Apr 30, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm worried for Fizz.  Clearly John will strike again, and it'll come out about his fraud and deception in order to get access to children.  And it'll come out that Fizz knew, and even entertained the boss.  She is party to procuring kids for a convicted kidnapper.



Yep . And what'll happen to poor Chez ??


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2010)

Maidmarian said:


> Yep . And what'll happen to poor Chez ??


Does Number 5 have a sand pit?


----------



## Maidmarian (Apr 30, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Does Number 5 have a sand pit?



No


----------



## danny la rouge (May 1, 2010)

I'm worried for Norris.  It's all gone a bit _Misery_ at Haworth! 

The reciting of names of gameshow hosts and their dates of birth and death when she's under stress was a good touch.  As was her singing Susan Boyle songs.


----------



## Maidmarian (May 1, 2010)

Missed the latest episode, but will catch up !


----------



## danny la rouge (May 3, 2010)

I had wondered why Sally was "at her sister's" for so long.  Turns out she is battling breast cancer in real life.  Her cancer storyline bits were all filmed in one block, so she could have 6 months off, and they fitted the scenes in.  So that explains why Kevin's hair kept growing as he walked from the garage to the kitchen.  

Anyway, hope she's on the mend.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 3, 2010)

Here here.


----------



## Iguana (May 3, 2010)

No wonder all those scenes were so well acted.  All the actors were genuinely going through the same emotions as their characters.


----------



## butchersapron (May 3, 2010)

Kevin you rat.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 3, 2010)

Iguana said:


> No wonder all those scenes were so well acted.  All the actors were genuinely going through the same emotions as their characters.



Wonder if Michael le Vell asked Boris Johnson for advice on the 'force the bitch to have an abortion' scenes. Or maybe John Terry...


----------



## killer b (May 3, 2010)

Shit, missed all bar the last few minutes of the second part: what happened with norris & kathy bates?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 3, 2010)

She was being led away by cops.  But what will she be charged with?  Owning a wedding dress?  Having a live mother?  Serving anchovies?  Oh dear, oh dear.  It's not over yet, Norris.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 3, 2010)

this norris/bates storyline is weak as shit


----------



## ernestolynch (May 3, 2010)

Essence of Norris


----------



## Maidmarian (May 4, 2010)

Alas poor Blanche ! 

Loved the "Sun on her specs & breeze up her slacks" line


----------



## Iguana (May 4, 2010)

I see Amy has once again regenerated.


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2010)

ooOOOo June Whitfield!  Nice addition!


----------



## danny la rouge (May 5, 2010)

Iguana said:


> I see Amy has once again regenerated.


When Barlows regenerate, they always become worse actors.  Mind you, the last Amy was rubbish.


----------



## Iguana (May 5, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> When Barlows regenerate, they always become worse actors.  Mind you, the last Amy was rubbish.



I was only half watching the Monday episodes.  I heard Simon talking about making a banner and Amy being asked if she wanted to help.  When she responded with an enthusiastic, "yeah!" I had to rewind to find out what was going on.  Old Amy was practically mute and whenever she did say anything I always felt it was being squeezed out of her after 20 tries and the kid probably went a way for a weep when the scene was finished.


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2010)

Is Amy Steve's daughter?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 5, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Is Amy Steve's daughter?


Yes.  Steve's the daddy, EvilTracey is the mother.


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2010)

Ah, yes.
I shall have to have a look, I didn't even notice she'd changed.
I liked her big eyebrows.


----------



## PacificOcean (May 5, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> this norris/bates storyline is weak as shit



Nah.  It's what makes Corrie - you wouldn't see Eastenders doing a Misery piss take!


----------



## fazey101 (May 5, 2010)

Meh Corries getting more ridiculous then eastenders now


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2010)

julie: it was wonderful meeting my father
sean: what, even though he was a child molester? (looks at john) no offence...


----------



## _angel_ (May 8, 2010)

Tracy is back!


----------



## Spymaster (May 8, 2010)

I don't watch a lot of Corrie but have been following the storyline with Morris and the nutter in Yorkshire. It's comedy genius .

Anyone pick up the moment when she was bringing him breakfast in bed and broke his glasses? Just as she turns and stares at him you hear a cuckoo outside "coo-coo"!  

Loads of subtle references to _Misery_ as well and the "DON'T MAKE ME STALK YOU!" line had me in stitches.

Very well written.


----------



## Maidmarian (May 8, 2010)

Best story-lines for ages ! 

& it looks like they're going to give Blanche a good send-off .


----------



## brix (May 10, 2010)

Bye-bye Blanche


----------



## Iguana (May 10, 2010)

Yay! A Blanche tribute.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 10, 2010)

This is great


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 10, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> This is great



+1


----------



## Geri (May 10, 2010)

That is one of my favourite songs 

The funeral made me cry.


----------



## Espresso (May 10, 2010)

The tribute show was lovely.


----------



## sojourner (May 11, 2010)

Awww - I had no idea that was gonna be on until last night.  Tara Blanche


----------



## brix (May 14, 2010)

To Kenneth Barlow, I leave my collection of Maeve Binchy (a proper writer)novels


----------



## danny la rouge (May 15, 2010)

Spot of genius having Norris at the reading "so you can hear it first hand".


----------



## Shirl (May 20, 2010)

"every sequin was sewn on by a blind person"


----------



## sojourner (May 21, 2010)

Shirl said:


> "every sequin was sewn on by a blind person"





yay for Tracey!  God she gives good evil


----------



## danny la rouge (May 24, 2010)

It's on at 7 tonight, and no later episode.  For no good reason that I can see.  (Replaced by two programmes that could have been on at any time).


----------



## PacificOcean (May 24, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> It's on at 7 tonight, and no later episode.  For no good reason that I can see.  (Replaced by two programmes that could have been on at any time).



What do you expect from a channel that now broadcasts QVC and roulette rubbish overnight?

It's like they don't want viewers - If you don't have Sky+, how are you supposed to keep up with it?

E2A:  It's bloody football according the Radio Times website.


----------



## sojourner (May 24, 2010)

Cheers danny - good job I saw this!


----------



## danny la rouge (May 24, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> E2A:  It's bloody football according the Radio Times website.


According to yesterday's Sunday Herald magazine it's two crap programmes, I forget what.


----------



## PacificOcean (May 24, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> According to yesterday's Sunday Herald magazine it's two crap programmes, I forget what.



Ah, mystery solved - as it's an England game, STV don't show it.

I guess ITV won't let STV have Corrie before we do.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 24, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Ah, mystery solved - as it's an England game, STV don't show it.
> 
> I guess ITV won't let STV have Corrie before we do.


Ah, I see.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 26, 2010)

Corrie's on tonight.  (As it _should_ be, but hasn't been for a while).


----------



## sojourner (May 26, 2010)

fucks SAKE   thanks again daniel


----------



## Espresso (May 27, 2010)

How long will it be before Carla discovers thate is money missing from the safe and Trevor's got loads of cash about his person?
And talking of money, just who is paying the mortgage on that flat Tina is lving in?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 27, 2010)

Espresso said:


> And talking of money, just who is paying the mortgage on that flat Tina is lving in?


Jason; that's one of the reasons he's exercised about the situation.


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2010)

Why is Hayley being such an idiot? Is she being written out?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 27, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Why is Hayley being such an idiot? Is she being written out?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## moomoo (May 27, 2010)

Thought you might like to know that it's on at 9pm every night next week.


----------



## Iguana (May 27, 2010)

moomoo said:


> Thought you might like to know that it's on at 9pm every night next week.



Corrie HD is starting next week too.  



Spoiler: not really a spoiler but not all will want to know



They will be changing the opening titles for this.


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Corrie HD is starting next week too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf?

that's proper shit.



Spoiler: yep



is there a facebook campaign to change it back yet?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 28, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Spoiler: not really a spoiler but not all will want to know
> 
> 
> 
> They will be changing the opening titles for this.


I hate that.    It's worse than the Dr Who smoke.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 31, 2010)

The new opening credits are proper shit. I don't like the new mix of the theme either.

Proper lol at the CGI pigeons


----------



## Espresso (Jun 1, 2010)

I like that they've still got a ginger moggy in it.
Not keen on the blurrification of it all, though.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes. I preferred the b&w opening.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 1, 2010)

Maidmarian said:


> Yes. I preferred the b&w opening.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 1, 2010)

BTW:


Spoiler: Gail hears her sentence


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 2, 2010)

So what's Tony's plan?    Force Hayley and Carla to marry?


----------



## Iguana (Jun 2, 2010)

ITV aren't showing Corrie tonight because of the shooting in Cumbria.  From their website;



> In light of the tragic events in Cumbria, some changes have been made to Corrie scheduling.
> 
> The planned episode of Coronation Street will not be broadcast on Wednesday, 2 June.
> 
> We will update you with revised episode dates and times in due course.


----------



## Geri (Jun 2, 2010)

Iguana said:


> ITV aren't showing Corrie tonight because of the shooting in Cumbria.  From their website;



Oh for fucks sake.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 2, 2010)

Iguana said:


> ITV aren't showing Corrie tonight because of the shooting in Cumbria.  From their website;



Oh FFS!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2010)

Sensitive of them. I suspect we were going to see Ken open up on the rovers lunchtime crowd with his old service revolver.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jun 2, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Sensitive of them. I suspect we were going to see Ken open up on the rovers lunchtime crowd with his old service revolver.



 Shouldn't that post carry a spoiler warning ?


----------



## Epona (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh for crying out loud!  Stuck with TV Burb instead.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh no, no corrie 

I can't imagine anyone affected by the events in Cumbria would have been watching tonight's corrie anyway


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2010)

mad tony was going to try to kill everyone so it's not surprising really tbh.


----------



## Geri (Jun 2, 2010)

I think it's ridiculous.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2010)

damned if they did, damned if they didn't


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 2, 2010)

Iguana said:


> ITV aren't showing Corrie tonight because of the shooting in Cumbria.  From their website;


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2010)

FFS.

This is bullshit. The media are fucking vultures, showing footage of dead bodies and reporting every single minute about this tragedy, and then they won't show a very loosely related drama because of it. Fucking sick fucks.


----------



## StanSmith (Jun 2, 2010)

I enjoyed TV Burp


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> FFS.
> 
> This is bullshit. The media are fucking vultures, showing footage of dead bodies and reporting every single minute about this tragedy, and then they won't show a very loosely related drama because of it. Fucking sick fucks.


calm down dear


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> calm down dear





I am not that bothered about corrie tbh, but the way the media has handled this tragedy has pissed me off, it is ghoulish.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 2, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Oh no, no corrie
> 
> I can't imagine anyone affected by the events in Cumbria would have been watching tonight's corrie anyway



Quite.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am not that bothered about corrie tbh, but the way the media has handled this tragedy has pissed me off, it is ghoulish.


and you're surprised?!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> and you're surprised?!



not massively, but I can still be pissed off, it is fucking sick


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 2, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> not massively, but I can still be pissed off, it is fucking sick


well, the shooting itself is pretty sick, the news-24 coverage simply reflects wall-to-wall tv coverage these days. don't like it, switch it off dilly.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> well, the shooting itself is pretty sick, the news-24 coverage simply reflects wall-to-wall tv coverage these days. don't like it, switch it off dilly.



I've not had it on. 

I don't really watch the news because I already think they are sick fucks. 

but I have heard all about the coverage. I think I am only pissed off because I put sky2 on, and there was a 20 second advert for sky news, showing their rolling coverage of this story.

I think what has happened is very sad, a tragedy, and very very awful. I think the 'media' reaction to it has been pretty sick.


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Jun 2, 2010)

They live for shit like this. It's the old news maxim: if it bleeds, it leads.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 3, 2010)

Is Corrie on tonight?  Or is this still The Circumstances?


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 3, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Is Corrie on tonight?  Or is this still The Circumstances?



It's royally fucked up Corrie's biggest storyline in years (and the first time it's been on every weeknight) - The episodes will be all over the shop now.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 3, 2010)

They may cancel the rest of the week's episodes and it looks like Eastenders are about to do the same with a Lucas/prostitute storyline because of Bradford.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 3, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> It's royally fucked up Corrie's biggest storyline in years (and the first time it's been on every weeknight) - The episodes will be all over the shop now.


If it was inappropriate last night, I can't see it being any more appropriate tonight.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 3, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> If it was inappropriate last night, I can't see it being any more appropriate tonight.



Neither can ITV



> Coronation Street will once again be pulled from this evening's schedules in the wake of Cumbria's shooting tragedy.
> 
> Late yesterday evening, the commercial broadcaster decided not to broadcast the Manchester soap's fourth episode of Siege Week out of respect for those who were killed during yesterday's incident.
> 
> ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 3, 2010)

I do sort of understand their position.  But I'm still disappointed.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh ffs! 

And I hate Harry Hill.


----------



## Geri (Jun 3, 2010)

I am really cross


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 3, 2010)

Geri said:


> I am really cross



Damn some nutter killing 13 people and seriously injuring another 25. 

Soap always comes first.


----------



## Geri (Jun 3, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Damn some nutter killing 13 people and seriously injuring another 25.
> 
> Soap always comes first.



Oh get to fuck, the two are not connected at all.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 3, 2010)

Geri said:


> Oh get to fuck, the two are not connected at all.



Maybe the use of smille was wrong - I was agreeing with you.


----------



## Geri (Jun 3, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Maybe the use of smille was wrong - I was agreeing with you.



OK


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 4, 2010)

_*'Coronation Street' pulled for third day*

ITV soap Coronation Street has been postponed for a third consecutive day, it has been announced. 

The commercial broadcaster's decision to pull the soap's Siege Week episodes from its schedules comes as the Cumbrian shooting massacre continues to dominate headlines. 

Harry Hill's The Best of TV Burp will once again be sandwiched between Britain's Got Talent's live performance and results shows. 

Meanwhile, Sunday's omnibus has been replaced by the 1960s film adaptation of Pollyanna.

It is still yet to be confirmed when the outstanding Siege Week episodes will air._


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 4, 2010)

They could always release it on DVD.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 4, 2010)

ffs they've fucked their scheduling right up now!


----------



## Geri (Jun 4, 2010)

And I am going out on Monday so if they show it then, I will be also be cross.


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 4, 2010)

Wednesday, Thursday and Friday’s episodes will now be shown next week, as part of the following schedule: 


Monday 7 June  1930     Coronation Street -- displaced from 2100 Wed 2 June

Monday 7 June           2030     Coronation Street – displaced from 2100 Thurs 3 June

Wednesday 9 June        2000     Coronation Street – displaced from 2100 Friday 4 June 

Wednesday 9 June        2030     Coronation Street – displaced from 1930 Monday 7 June 

Thursday 10 June        2000     Coronation Street – displaced from 2030 Monday 7 June together with the episode currently scheduled at 2030 Thursday 10 June in 60’ slot from 2000-2100*

Friday 11 June          1930     Coronation Street – shown as normal at 1930

Friday 11 June          2030     Coronation Street – shown as normal at 2030

* Thursday 10 June      1900     Emmerdale episodes currently scheduled at 1900 and 2000 will be shown in a 60’ slot from 1900 to 2000


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 4, 2010)

barney_pig said:


> Wednesday, Thursday and Friday’s episodes will now be shown next week, as part of the following schedule:
> 
> 
> Monday 7 June  1930     Coronation Street -- displaced from 2100 Wed 2 June
> ...



Eh? 

So where are we up to?


----------



## Geri (Jun 4, 2010)

I am cross. I can't cancel going out with my friend just to watch Corrie, that would be sad (not to mention rude).

Grrrrrrr!


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2010)

Geri said:


> I am cross. I can't cancel going out with my friend just to watch Corrie, that would be sad (not to mention rude).
> 
> Grrrrrrr!


Can you not watch it on the 'puter when you get home?  The STV player is marginally better than the ITV one if you have to do it that way.


----------



## Geri (Jun 4, 2010)

Epona said:


> Can you not watch it on the 'puter when you get home?  The STV player is marginally better than the ITV one if you have to do it that way.



I could do, but I might be drunk. I might be able to fit it in before Tuesday's episode I suppose, if I don't cook tea or have a bath!


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 4, 2010)

Geri said:


> I am cross. I can't cancel going out with my friend just to watch Corrie,



Yes.  Yes you can - friends come and go but Corrie is a constant.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 4, 2010)

Epona said:


> Can you not watch it on the 'puter when you get home?  The STV player is marginally better than the ITV one if you have to do it that way.



ITV won't let STV have Corrie before we do (in England & Wales).


----------



## Geri (Jun 4, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Yes.  Yes you can - friends come and go but Corrie is a constant.



That may be true in most cases, but she has been my friend since childhood - can't remember when I started watching Corrie! Maybe slightly longer.


----------



## Epona (Jun 4, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> ITV won't let STV have Corrie before we do (in England & Wales).


Oh, OK.  They often have Emmerdale up earlier on STV player, ITV are notoriously bad at making episodes available online within a reasonable amount of time, they were 2 or 3 days behind with Emmerdale last week which is nuts if you just want to watch an episode you missed before the next one is on telly!


----------



## Looby (Jun 4, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> damned if they did, damned if they didn't



This really. This may seem like an over-reaction but probably preferable to all the complaints they'd receive if they'd shown the episodes. I'm sure people would have complained too.


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm okay with it. Over 'ere, we just had Steve and Becky's wedding yesterday. Barring some Canadian going postal in eight month's time, we'll get the story line in its proper sequence, sans compassion break.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 5, 2010)

sigh.. Soon it'll be the world cup footie shit.. I just dont get it.. sigh.. It's Corrie ffsk..!! Easily displaced for any reason.. Cannot understand why it's beem displaced now..... sigh,..


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Jun 5, 2010)

Rejoice! You don't have the vagaries of NHL hockey finals to bugger things up as well...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 7, 2010)

Frankie Jack said:


> Soon it'll be the world cup footie shit..


That's already started, surely?

Anyway, is it 7.30 and 8.30 tonight?


----------



## Onket (Jun 7, 2010)

I did really enjoy the Harry Hill episode the other night.

Glad Corrie is back though, obviously.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 7, 2010)

Harry Hill's great, obviously.


----------



## Onket (Jun 7, 2010)

You are correct.

Obviously.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 7, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> That's already started, surely?
> 
> Anyway, is it 7.30 and 8.30 tonight?



This is this weeks schedule afaik;



> Monday, June 7
> 7.30pm - Coronation Street (30 mins) -_ Should have aired on Wednesday, June 2 at 9pm_
> 8.30pm - Coronation Street (30 mins) - _Should have aired on Thursday, June 3 at 9pm_
> 
> ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow.  I'd better put my life on hold for a week, then.  Tuesday night got a lucky escape!


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 8, 2010)

Iguana said:


> This is this weeks schedule afaik;



Blimey! How many programmes has ITV had to fiddle with to accommodate that lot?

So where are we now?  I saw the double bill last night, and to be fair to ITV - you could see that many people may found it a bit close to the knuckle after Cumbria.

It was supposed to be stripped across the week at 9PM, due to the "violence"

Now they are shoving it in any place to catch up.

e2a:  Two will die according to TV Quick.  I think Tony is a given as snuffing it, but who else?  Carla, Maria or Haley?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2010)

My money is on Carla. Maria is to hot to die, and hayley is to good and nice to cark it. Carla is a cowbag


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 8, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> My money is on Carla. Maria is to hot to die, and hayley is to good and nice to cark it. Carla is a cowbag



I think Maria.

She has just had a baby in real life, or sent to Ireland in soap land, I would hazard a guess that it will be her - maternity leave and all that.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 8, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> It was supposed to be stripped across the week at 9PM, due to the "violence" Now they are shoving it in any place to catch up.


I thought last week's 9pm scheduling was more due to some talent show taking its usual slot.

The Blackpool dialog between Hayley and Tony's henchman was amusing.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 8, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> I thought last week's 9pm scheduling was more due to some talent show taking its usual slot.
> 
> The Blackpool dialog between Hayley and Tony's henchman was amusing.



Britain's Got Talent wasn't on everynight last week, was it?

Genuine question - I don't watch it.  Because it's shite.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 8, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Britain's Got Talent wasn't on everynight last week, was it?
> 
> Genuine question - I don't watch it.  Because it's shite.



I've not seen it either but I think the finals were spread across the week.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Britain's Got Talent wasn't on everynight last week, was it?
> 
> Genuine question - I don't watch it.  Because it's shite.


Yes, every night.


----------



## bigbry (Jun 8, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> e2a:  Two will die according to TV Quick.  I think Tony is a given as snuffing it, but who else?  Carla, Maria or Haley?



Well Tony's mate has bought it - my money's on Tony doing himself in.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 9, 2010)

Why was there no Corrie last night?

I thought ITV were playing catch up?  and with the World Cup starting in a few days, it's going to be bloody September before the factory siege ends


----------



## Shirl (Jun 9, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Why was there no Corrie last night?
> 
> I thought ITV were playing catch up?  and with the World Cup starting in a few days, it's going to be bloody September before the factory siege ends



Isn't there double corrie tonight?

I'm betting Carla get's it or at least shot. If she doesn't die then I reckon Tony will.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2010)

Our money was on Maria.  But then she escaped.

The youngster said she hoped it would be Maria "Because she's leaving anyway".  The teen replied "Aye, for Ireland, not an early grave!"


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Tony snuffs it too - heart attack?


----------



## Iguana (Jun 9, 2010)

The more I see and hear the opening sequence the more I hate them.


----------



## dylans (Jun 9, 2010)

Never did like that factory


BOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jun 9, 2010)

Some biblical shit right there with Tony walking to fiery damnation!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 9, 2010)

Kirk looking at the Cop's Waggonwheel!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2010)

Iguana said:


> The more I see and hear the opening sequence the more I hate them.




You'd think you'd get used to it after a week or so, but no, it's still shite


----------



## Shirl (Jun 10, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Kirk looking at the Cop's Waggonwheel!



That was brilliant wasn't it


----------



## Maidmarian (Jun 10, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Kirk looking at the Cop's Waggonwheel!





Shirl said:


> That was brilliant wasn't it



Best bit (possibly) ever !


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 10, 2010)

dylans said:


> Never did like that factory
> 
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOM



For a bit of petrol and some sewing machines, there were quite a lot of big bangs.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 11, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> For a bit of petrol and some sewing machines, there were quite a lot of big bangs.


It was the filing cabinets.  Everyone knows they're full of whisky.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 16, 2010)

I just want to say, I love Graeme, me, I do


----------



## bigbry (Jun 16, 2010)

Shirl said:


> I just want to say, I love Graeme, me, I do



You're too late - Tina gonna bed him !


----------



## Shirl (Jun 16, 2010)

bigbry said:


> You're too late - Tina gonna bed him !



I know, I'm going to fight her for him


----------



## moomoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Shirl said:


> I know, I'm going to fight her for him



You'll have to get past me first!


----------



## Iguana (Jun 16, 2010)

Bleurgh!  Corrie's all over the place again.  It's not on Friday but is on at 7.30pm on Sunday and then it's not on again until next Thursday at 8.30pm but it's not on Friday week either.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 17, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Bleurgh!  Corrie's all over the place again.  It's not on Friday but is on at 7.30pm on Sunday and then it's not on again until next Thursday at 8.30pm but it's not on Friday week either.


_WHAT_?


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 17, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Bleurgh!  Corrie's all over the place again.  It's not on Friday but is on at 7.30pm on Sunday and then it's not on again until next Thursday at 8.30pm but it's not on Friday week either.



This is why Sky+ was invented.

It follows the programmes around like some weird stalker.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 17, 2010)

Fucks sake, I missed it last night!


----------



## Iguana (Jun 17, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> This is why Sky+ was invented.
> 
> It follows the programmes around like some weird stalker.



I have a dvr but it still won't give me any extra episodes.  One episode next week, ONE!!!!!!

I blame the football.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 17, 2010)

Feckin football. 

~~~

What happened to the lezzers?


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 17, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> What happened to the lezzers?



Aren't they playing for Spain?


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 17, 2010)

BTW, are we up to date now following the tragedy in Cumbria?

Is it just the shitty football fucking up Corrie now?


----------



## Maidmarian (Jun 17, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Feckin football.
> 
> ~~~
> 
> What happened to the lezzers?





PacificOcean said:


> Aren't they playing for Spain?





Missed it since Monday ---- (has it been on ? ) Anything happened ?


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 17, 2010)

Stape!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 17, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Stape!


Who's the mean mother who all the Webster girls can't get enough of?  Stape!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 17, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Aren't they playing for Spain?


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 17, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Who's the mean mother who all the Webster girls can't get enough of?  Stape!



He's met his match now though.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jun 17, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


>





danny la rouge said:


> What happened to the lezzers?





PacificOcean said:


> Aren't they playing for Spain?


----------



## Maidmarian (Jun 17, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> He's met his match now though.



Oh ! Worrappened ?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 17, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> He's met his match now though.


(Stape!) You're damn right!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 17, 2010)

What's this about Shaaan and Seuphee being in Spain?


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 17, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


>



It was a poor attempt at a joke, that for some reason tickled Maidmarian.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 17, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> It was a poor attempt at a joke, that for some reason tickled Maidmarian.


I know it was a joke.  I just don't get the joke!  

It's on in a few mins, btw.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 17, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> It's on in a few mins, btw.



I WANT CORRIE, NOT FUCKING FOOTBALL. 

And yes, I am a bloke.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 17, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> I WANT CORRIE, NOT FUCKING FOOTBALL.
> 
> And yes, I am a bloke.


Me too to both sentiments.

Apparently it's on at 8.30.  I thought it was 7.30.  This is what they've done to me.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 17, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Me too to both sentiments.
> 
> Apparently it's on at 8.30.  I thought it was 7.30.  This is what they've done to me.



But isn't the fact that you are in STV land means we (as in those who don't live in the Outer Hebrides), get telly before you do - we bloody pay for it!


----------



## Maidmarian (Jun 18, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> I know it was a joke.  I just don't get the joke!
> 
> It's on in a few mins, btw.



How can you NOT get that joke ? 

AND I re- posted it twice ! 

It's all this carry-on with the TV listings isn't it ?

Poor lad's befuddled !


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 20, 2010)

I get it.  Spain.  

An-y-way.  Corrie's on tonight.  7.30.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 20, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> I get it.  Spain.
> 
> An-y-way.  Corrie's on tonight.  7.30.



It better be 

I don't care if someone has gone mad and went on the rampage in sodding Manchester.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jun 20, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> I get it.  Spain.
> 
> An-y-way.  Corrie's on tonight.  7.30.



Spain ?? Sure you don't mean Mexico ? 

Cheers for the info !


----------



## killer b (Jun 20, 2010)

Go on graham!


----------



## killer b (Jun 20, 2010)

That was HOT.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 20, 2010)

I hate Tina.


----------



## aqua (Jun 20, 2010)

I missed it


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 21, 2010)

Can I just out myself as a Graham-fancier too?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 21, 2010)

oh graham is just too lovely. I need a Graham in my life 
That bloody annoying faked tanned Tina doesn't deserve him. 
Whereas i obviously do.....


----------



## Maidmarian (Jun 21, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> oh graham is just too lovely. I need a Graham in my life
> That bloody annoying faked tanned Tina doesn't deserve him.
> Whereas i obviously do.....



He's FAR too good for her !!!


----------



## killer b (Jun 21, 2010)

tina's lovely - what you on about?

i expect to see her running the rovers within the next 10 years...


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 21, 2010)

killer b said:


> tina's lovely - what you on about?
> 
> i expect to see her running the rovers within the next 10 years...



She's in danger of turning into a Michelle character - a bit dull and very bossy.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 21, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> She's in danger of turning into a Michelle character - a bit dull and very bossy.


She'll get her mojo back now she's with Graeme.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jun 21, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> She's in danger of turning into a Michelle character - a bit dull and very bossy.



Yes.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 24, 2010)

Corrie's on tonight.  It's been a long week!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2010)

I know this sounds really stupid, but my enjoyment of Corrie is being almost ruined by that fucking tune and new credits

I am now resorting to watching it all on catch up so I can fucking well fast forward through it


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 24, 2010)

Vera's back!

http://tv.uk.msn.com/photos/photos.aspx?cp-documentid=153508299


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 24, 2010)

RE: The football.

Have we won?  Do we get our Corrie back?


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I know this sounds really stupid, but my enjoyment of Corrie is being almost ruined by that fucking tune and new credits
> 
> I am now resorting to watching it all on catch up so I can fucking well fast forward through it



Get thee a HD telly love.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 24, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> RE: The football.
> 
> Have we won?  Do we get our Corrie back?


We will only truly win when the football is all over.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2010)

Ted - if that is in any way a spoiler, like a seance, say, then I will come round your house and set fire to your pets


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 24, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> We will only truly win when the football is all over.



F-me.  How long does it go on for?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Get thee a HD telly love.



Why, will that change the fucking tune like? 

duh

and - why the fuck SHOULD I?!  There's fuck all wrong with the one I've got


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Ted - if that is in any way a spoiler, like a seance, say, then I will come round your house and set fire to your pets



I don't think that even Corrie would get away with a "ghost" story line.

Anyway, the first 25 minutes would be spoiled by Vera moaning about the loss the tacky picture and the flying ducks.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Why, will that change the fucking tune like?
> 
> duh
> 
> and - why the fuck SHOULD I?!  There's fuck all wrong with the one I've got



It's in F'ing HD. 

And  it's all in CGI now, which makes the HD look better.


----------



## Onket (Jun 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I know this sounds really stupid, but my enjoyment of Corrie is being almost ruined by that fucking tune and new credits



Isn't the tune the same?


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 24, 2010)

Onket said:


> Isn't the tune the same?



It's a kind of a retrospective remix.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 24, 2010)

Onket said:


> Isn't the tune the same?


The melody is very similar, but the instrumentation is synthetic as opposed to acoustic.


----------



## Onket (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, that is disappointing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 24, 2010)

Onket said:


> Well, that is disappointing.


It is.  And it's been done in a very low budget-sounding way.  If they'd gone all-out for a ska mix or something, I'd have got used to it. But this just sounds naff.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> It's in F'ing HD.
> 
> And  it's all in CGI now, which makes the HD look better.



Yes, I KNOW it is, but that doesn't answer my question, you big fucking nork


----------



## Maidmarian (Jun 24, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> It's in F'ing HD.
> 
> And  it's all in CGI now, which makes the HD look better.



 Does that ^^ actually MEAN anything ?

& yes , the intro is awful.


----------



## Onket (Jun 24, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> It is.  And it's been done in a very low budget-sounding way.  If they'd gone all-out for a ska mix or something, I'd have got used to it. But this just sounds naff.



I didn't even notice last night.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 24, 2010)

Onket said:


> I didn't even notice last night.


Cloth ears.


----------



## Onket (Jun 24, 2010)

I've finally had my appointment come through. Mid July.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 24, 2010)

Onket said:


> I've finally had my appointment come through. Mid July.


Hope it goes well.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2010)

Eh?


----------



## Onket (Jun 24, 2010)

I've got a bad ear.

Cheers Danny.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2010)

Onket said:


> I've got a bad ear.
> 
> Cheers Danny.



it was a joke - admittedly a puerile one, but it probably works best face to face


----------



## Onket (Jun 24, 2010)

I see.

Keep working on the delivery.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2010)

Eh?


----------



## Onket (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2010)

She's smoking that all wrong


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> She's smoking that all wrong


 I love Morecambe and Wise.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 24, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Yes, I KNOW it is, but that doesn't answer my question, you big fucking nork



Temper.

*tuts*




You don't expect that sort or language on a Corrie thread.

*tuts again*


----------



## Iguana (Jun 24, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Anyway, the first 25 minutes would be spoiled by Vera moaning about the loss the tacky picture and the flying ducks.



The ducks were Hilda's.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 24, 2010)

David and the radiator!


----------



## ash (Jun 24, 2010)

Chairman Meow said:


> David and the radiator!



Yep loved RADIATOR BOY tonight!!!


----------



## bigbry (Jun 25, 2010)

ash said:


> Yep loved RADIATOR BOY tonight!!!



But it's all thanks to Graham - he seemed to come in as a bit of a fill-in but Graham is the No 1 character now IMO.  The screen lights up when hes in a scene now - and he gets all the best lines, the ones Blanche (rest her soul) used to get.

More Graham please.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> You don't expect that sort or language on a Corrie thread.
> 
> *tuts again*



I started the thread, so it's allowed


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 25, 2010)

corrie was hilarious last night. I think i actually love Graham


----------



## Onket (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah, great episode. Loved it.

Didn't mind the 'new' theme tune either. Some of you internet people really will moan about absolutely anything, won't you? Incredible.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 25, 2010)

Onket said:


> Yeah, great episode. Loved it.
> 
> Didn't mind the 'new' theme tune either. Some of you internet people really will moan about absolutely anything, won't you? Incredible.



It's not f-ing 'Neighbours'! Corrie isn't supposed to change and become funky and urban!

I can just imagine the meeting where they decided this bollox: "we need something modern and more trendy" _no you don't_.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 25, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> I can just imagine the meeting where they decided this bollox: "we need something modern and more trendy" _no you don't_.



Modern and trendy?

They have gone back to the original 60's tune - albeit computerised.

It's not like they have added a drum&base baseline to it.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 25, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Modern and trendy?
> 
> They have gone back to the original 60's tune - albeit computerised.
> 
> It's not like they have added a drum&base baseline to it.



It's the computerisation/ arrangement that is trendy (thought the tune was the same anyhow). The titles are also modernised somehow.


----------



## Onket (Jun 25, 2010)

It's pretty much the same as it was.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 27, 2010)

Onket said:


> It's pretty much the same as it was.



No.

They are not real pigeons any more - it's all CGI.

In fact I think Rita died years ago and now she is CGI too.


----------



## Onket (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't make it very clear- I mean the theme tune, not the visuals.

The new visuals are shit, obviously. The new music is pretty much the same as it was.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2010)

Onket said:


> The new music is pretty much the same as it was.



Yeh but you have shoddy ears


----------



## Onket (Jun 29, 2010)

True. But nobody in my house has mentioned it.


----------



## BettyBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

I dun like it 

I did like Graham and David the other day, altho i'm finding Graham getting with Tina very hard to believe.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2010)

Onket said:


> True. But nobody in my house has mentioned it.



Well I can't help it if you live with cloth eared cunts, can I?


----------



## Onket (Jun 29, 2010)

I'll tell her you said that.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 29, 2010)

Eh?


----------



## Onket (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## maldwyn (Jun 29, 2010)

The theme sounds radically different to my ears.


----------



## Espresso (Jun 30, 2010)

Is Coronation St ever gong to be on again?
Or have they cancelled it surreptitiously, while all this football is on. This is bloody Wednesday and there's no Coronation St. WENZDI, for gawd's sake.
I am aggrieved.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 30, 2010)

BettyBlue said:


> I dun like it
> 
> I did like Graham and David the other day, altho i'm finding Graham getting with Tina very hard to believe.



I think Graham and Tina are quite easy to believe. David is a little twat and and Eileen's son who's so dull I can't remember his name  is as thick as pig shit. It would be easy to fall for a warm, caring and very funny bloke after those two losers.


----------



## Espresso (Jun 30, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Is Coronation St ever gong to be on again?
> Or have they cancelled it surreptitiously, while all this football is on. This is bloody Wednesday and there's no Coronation St. WENZDI, for gawd's sake.
> I am aggrieved.



To make a complete and utter liar of me, it's on now.


----------



## killer b (Jun 30, 2010)

graham & tina are the perfect couple. i hope they never split up.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 30, 2010)

killer b said:


> graham & tina are the perfect couple. i hope they never split up.



Ermm..... Tina is a stunner, Graham is not.

I know this is soap land, but even as a gayer - Tina would never go for him in real life, surely?


----------



## killer b (Jun 30, 2010)

why not? i've known plenty of 'stunnahs' with plain boyfs. he's clever & funny & nice, which is better than being ripped & handsome anyway.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 30, 2010)

killer b said:


> why not? i've known plenty of 'stunnahs' with plain boyfs. he's clever & funny & nice, which is better than being ripped & handsome anyway.



Right.  

I don't understand women then.

Graham vs Jason in loose fitting shorts?

Well I know who I would put up with. 

I can watch The Thick Of It for entertainment.


----------



## killer b (Jun 30, 2010)

jason's a grumpy boring dullard. she's well rid.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 30, 2010)

killer b said:


> jason's a grumpy boring dullard. she's well rid.



You miss my point, being straight.

He is fit as fuck, then like I said, just pop on a DVD of The Thick of It.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 30, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Is Coronation St ever gong to be on again?
> Or have they cancelled it surreptitiously, while all this football is on. This is bloody Wednesday and there's no Coronation St. WENZDI, for gawd's sake.
> I am aggrieved.



It was on tonight.  At half seven.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 30, 2010)

Iguana said:


> It was on tonight.  At half seven.



Eh?

I thought the next one was Thursday?

It's like ITV donesn't want viewers?


----------



## killer b (Jun 30, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> You miss my point, being straight.


is your point that you're a shallow cock? it isn't a sexuality thing - i know plenty of gay dudes who'd go for someone who makes them laugh and they can talk to over some brooding musclebound savant...


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 30, 2010)

killer b said:


> is your point that you're a shallow cock? it isn't a sexuality thing - i know plenty of gay dudes who'd go for someone who makes them laugh and they can talk to over some brooding musclebound savant...



I was joking matey - it's a BB board.


----------



## Espresso (Jun 30, 2010)

Iguana said:


> It was on tonight.  At half seven.



Yeah, I only found that out after I'd posted though. Managed to catch it too. Huzzah!



Espresso said:


> To make a complete and utter liar of me, it's on now.


----------



## killer b (Jun 30, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> I was joking matey - it's a BB board.


no-one jokes on the corrie thread.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 30, 2010)

I'd go for Graeme any day!  I've got a real crush on him!


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 30, 2010)

killer b said:


> no-one jokes on the corrie thread.



Sorry.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 30, 2010)

moomoo said:


> I'd go for Graeme any day!  I've got a real crush on him!



Wrong 'un!

Really?  Over Jaston?


----------



## Y_I_Otter (Jun 30, 2010)

Back in my non-monogamous days I wouldn't have kicked Graeme out of bed for eating crackers, but let's face it: he's no Mr. Gay Weatherfield.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 1, 2010)

Tina used to go out with David, the rattiest little rat faced weed in soap. She also snogged his big brother, a miserable, sneering sod who looks like a snake with a headache most of the time. So I reckon it's pretty well established that looks aren't the be all and end all for her.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 1, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Wrong 'un!
> 
> Really?  Over Jaston?



It's all about personality isn't it. Jason's very pretty but totally utterly dull. With Graham, he has such a great personality, it over rides the fact that he isn't the best looking guy.


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> I was joking matey - it's a BB board.



U-Turn!!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 1, 2010)

God Jason is just a big thick, he's not even pretty once you realise there's nothing going on behind the eyes. Whereas Graham is great, he'd totally laugh you into bed.

And I missed it AGAIN last night. FFS!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 1, 2010)

I didn't see it last night either   Can anyone fill me in on what happened? Am really hoping I didn't miss too much of Graham!


----------



## BettyBlue (Jul 1, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Tina used to go out with David, the rattiest little rat faced weed in soap. She also snogged his big brother, a miserable, sneering sod who looks like a snake with a headache most of the time. So I reckon it's pretty well established that looks aren't the be all and end all for her.



I like how you all thought that i meant Tina was too good for Graham! Shame on you!   Can't stand her whiney face...never could. Graham needs someone more like him...Rosie and Graham would have been great together.


----------



## susie12 (Jul 1, 2010)

No, Rosie is too dim and too vain for Graham, Izzy would be good for him she has a brain and is witty


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2010)

Chairman Meow said:


> God Jason is just a big thick, he's not even pretty once you realise there's nothing going on behind the eyes.



....which, by the way, are too close together and too small.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 1, 2010)

I think I still prefer Jason tbh.


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2010)

I prefer Tina.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 1, 2010)

I miss Kelly Crabtree 

The way she walked on those cobbles in massive high heels made me laugh


----------



## killer b (Jul 1, 2010)

why does keith from boyzone work so well? can you imagine how shit he'd be in eastenders or emmerdale... yet he's brilliant in corrie.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 1, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I miss Kelly Crabtree
> 
> The way she walked on those cobbles in massive high heels made me laugh



She had the makings of an institution!


----------



## Espresso (Jul 1, 2010)

killer b said:


> why does keith from boyzone work so well? can you imagine how shit he'd be in eastenders or emmerdale... yet he's brilliant in corrie.



He's not what you'd call overly gifted in the acting department, but the writers give him naff all to do, so it's not exactly important. All he seems to do is  stand about looking pleasant or glowering a bit and give it a bit of blarney every now and again. As long as he doesn't actually fall over his feet in a scene, he's golden.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 1, 2010)

He always seems to be wiping a pint glass with a cloth.


----------



## killer b (Jul 1, 2010)

it's a point actually - he doesn't really have a role outside of the rovers does he? no big storylines, he's just the cheerful lumox barman.


----------



## Iguana (Jul 4, 2010)

Stuffed marrows?  Bleurgh!


----------



## Espresso (Jul 4, 2010)

Weatherfield is obviously a microclimate all of its own. It's not like there are marrows anywhere else in England in July. And I seriously doubt that anyone is fool enough to import them, either. Because they are truly nasty things.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 5, 2010)

I love stuffed marrow but it's hardly dinner party food is it  

I reckon it's going to lead to Nigel Havers giving our Deirdre a bit of a stuffing.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 5, 2010)

Shirl said:


> I love stuffed marrow but it's hardly dinner party food is it
> 
> I reckon it's going to lead to Nigel Havers giving our Deirdre a bit of a stuffing.



I knew it


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 6, 2010)

Shirl said:


> I love stuffed marrow but it's hardly dinner party food is it
> 
> I reckon it's going to lead to Nigel Havers giving our Deirdre a bit of a stuffing.



 Certainly looks like it.

Aw, the dinner in the park & cycle rickshaw thingy ---- see ? Graham IS too good for her !


----------



## Shirl (Jul 6, 2010)

Graham, Emily and Norris sharing a house, can't wait


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 8, 2010)

Phew the binman is a bit hot, now he's shaved an getting the top off. Much nicer than Jason anyway.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 8, 2010)

Hayley, you're leading.

LOL


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't watch the Street anymore but thought this might be of interest to the fans

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2010/jul/08/snoop-dogg-coronation-street


----------



## killer b (Jul 9, 2010)

i hope nick tilsley fucks off again soon.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 12, 2010)

Is the football over yet?  There hasn't been enough Corrie recently.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 12, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Is the football over yet?  There hasn't been enough Corrie recently.



I think the footie ended yesterday.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 12, 2010)

Spain won by cheating apparently.


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2010)

No, there's a couple more weeks yet.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 12, 2010)

Onket said:


> No, there's a couple more weeks yet.


I just saw on the BBC news that the Spanish football team won "_for the first time in their history_".  So that'll be the same as "_for the first time_".

Anyway, hopefully that'll mean Corrie can be shown more than once a week.


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> I just saw on the BBC news that the Spanish football team won "_for the first time in their history_".  So that'll be the same as "_for the first time_".
> 
> Anyway, hopefully that'll mean Corrie can be shown more than once a week.



I put it to you that you already knew the football was over when you posted earlier.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 12, 2010)

Onket said:


> I put it to you that you already knew the football was over when you posted earlier.


In fact I suspected it, but didn't know for certain.  I've been on holiday.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 12, 2010)

killer b said:


> i hope nick tilsley fucks off again soon.



Me too.


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> In fact I suspected it, but didn't know for certain.  I've been on holiday.



Anywhere nice? Etc.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 12, 2010)

Onket said:


> Anywhere nice? Etc.


Cornwall.  It was lovely.


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2010)

Good, good.


----------



## madzone (Jul 12, 2010)

Fuck me, I'm sure sometimes only dogs can hear Fizz


----------



## sojourner (Jul 14, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Hayley, you're leading.
> 
> LOL



 that was excellent - there were a whole string of funnies with Hayley and whatserface


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 14, 2010)

It's on tonight, you know.


----------



## Iguana (Jul 19, 2010)

Just thought everyone would like to know that the new executive producer has announced that he hates spoilers so from now on will be feeding lots of fake spoilers to the papers so no-one will know what's going to happen until it airs.  The spoiler averse no longer need to close their eyes as they pass magazine stands as the headlines could be total rubbish.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 19, 2010)

Stape actor Graham Hawley attacked for Rosie kidnap. (The Mirror calls it a "fling", but it stopped being a "fling" when he abducted her and held her hostage in an attic for 6 weeks).

Anyway, it'd put anyone off playing a dodgy character.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 19, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Stape actor Graham Hawley attacked for Rosie kidnap. (The Mirror calls it a "fling", but it stopped being a "fling" when he abducted her and held her hostage in an attic for 6 weeks).
> 
> Anyway, it'd put anyone off playing a dodgy character.




Oooh ! Just like Elsie Tanner's bloke ------- Alan Something or other, he got beaten up when the character was having an affair !


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 19, 2010)

Maidmarian said:


> Oooh ! Just like Elsie Tanner's bloke ------- Alan Something or other, he got beaten up when the character was having an affair !


 
Alan Bradley IIRC.


----------



## Onket (Jul 19, 2010)

> Graeme said he was astounded some fans find it impossible to separate fictional life on the soap from reality.



People are idiots, shocker.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 19, 2010)

That's some sooper dooper accurate reporting by The Mirror, isn't it?


> He was enjoying a quiet drink when a man suddenly started ranting about his teacher character’s affair with *Sophie,* played by Helen Flanagan, who he also kidnapped. The thug then got him in a headlock as his tirade continued until he was dragged off by other revellers and fled.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 20, 2010)

Yey Fiz!  About time, too.  However, he's a slimy creature, so he won't give up teaching.


----------



## susie12 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh dear! Louis is looking more shifty by the minute, I hope Audrey is not heading for a rude awakening -


----------



## madzone (Jul 21, 2010)

Maidmarian said:


> Oooh ! Just like Elsie Tanner's bloke ------- Alan Something or other, he got beaten up when the character was having an affair !


 
Are you sure it wasn't the actor who played Len Fairclough?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 22, 2010)

susie12 said:


> Oh dear! Louis is looking more shifty by the minute, I hope Audrey is not heading for a rude awakening -


I know.  Poor Aud.  (She's looking tired these days, isn't she?  Is it just acting, or is she unwell in real life do you think?)

Anyway, what about the Teen Lezzers.  Are they about to be outed by the Changeling Beatleboy?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> I know.  Poor Aud.  (She's looking tired these days, isn't she?  Is it just acting, or is she unwell in real life do you think?)
> 
> Anyway, what about the Teen Lezzers.  Are they about to be outed by the Changeling Beatleboy?


 
She's fucking ancient danny - I think that may have something to do with her looking 'tired'!!

God - the World's Most Unconvincing Teen Lesbians, evah   I reckon he's gonna insist on at least watching - blackmail them

that, or one of the World's Most Unconvincing Teen Lesbians, evah, is just gonna shag him to keep him quiet, and then poor butch Sawphie will kill them both

Wouldn't be convincing unless Sawphie wreaks major physical violence on one or both of them


Oh and has anyone else noticed that they have 'butched up' Sawphie?! Fucking ridiculous - she had her tits out all the time not so long ago, and now she's walking round looking like she's wearing fucking bin bags


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Oh and has anyone else noticed that they have 'butched up' Sawphie?!


Honestly?  No.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> She's fucking ancient danny - I think that may have something to do with her looking 'tired'!!


She's 70.  That's not even retirement age any more.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> She's 70.  That's not even retirement age any more.


 
I reckon she's a bit older than that IRL, but tbh, it's still old enough to look tired all the time innit?  Bloody ell, I got the 'tired' line soon as I turned fucking 38!


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> She's fucking ancient danny - I think that may have something to do with her looking 'tired'!!
> 
> God - the World's Most Unconvincing Teen Lesbians, evah   I reckon he's gonna insist on at least watching - blackmail them
> 
> ...


 
Could you do that again without all the terrible attempts at humour, please?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Honestly?  No.


 
Well watch closely from now on.  Bet you a fiver she doesn't get her tits out whilst she's one part of the WMUTL, evah


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

Onket said:


> Could you do that again without all the terrible attempts at humour, please?


 
Sorry, you'll have to point out where they are meant to be first 

Unless you mean the 'evah' bit?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Well watch closely from now on.  Bet you a fiver she doesn't get her tits out whilst she's one part of the WMUTL, evah


Can't say I ever noticed her "getting her tits out" in the past.  So you're not on.  It'd be a bit like me taking your bet that Arthur Lee doesn't reform Bread.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Can't say I ever noticed her "getting her tits out" in the past.  So you're not on.  It'd be a bit like me taking your bet that Arthur Lee doesn't reform Bread.


 
Well not OUT out, obviously - but plunging necklines a-go-go not long ago and now she's wearing the frumpiest cardies in the North West


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2010)

Just stop trying too hard, relax and re-write it without deliberately spelling anything wrong and without putting any capital letters in the wrong place.


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2010)

And the exaggerations, you can drop them too.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

Onket said:


> Just stop trying too hard, relax and re-write it without deliberately spelling anything wrong and without putting any capital letters in the wrong place.


 
Ohhhh I seeee - no, that wasn't meant to be funny, or it would have been fucking hilarious - I'm just a natural comedian, see

So, erm, cunt off


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Well not OUT out, obviously - but plunging necklines a-go-go not long ago and now she's wearing the frumpiest cardies in the North West


You appear to have an unhealthy interest there, mate.  I honestly have never noticed plunging necklines.  Her on-screen sister, yes, of course.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> You appear to have an unhealthy interest there, mate.  I honestly have never noticed plunging necklines.  Her on-screen sister, yes, of course.


 
Unhealthy?

Eh?

Tits?

This place has turned to shit, I swear


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Ohhhh I seeee - no, that wasn't meant to be funny,



I don't believe you.



sojourner said:


> I'm just a natural comedian, see


 
You're really not.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Unhealthy?
> 
> Eh?
> 
> ...


I'm 45.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

Onket said:


> I don't believe you.
> 
> 
> 
> You're really not.



1. I don't care

2. I don't care



danny la rouge said:


> I'm 45.



I'm 42

What's your point, caller?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I'm 42
> 
> What's your point, caller?


Unless her necklines showed her naval, I probably wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Unless her necklines showed her naval, I probably wouldn't have noticed.


 
Oh

How strange


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Oh
> 
> How strange


 
Not really. 

Is it just straightforward things you have difficulty with?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

Onket said:


> Not really.
> 
> Is it just straightforward things you have difficulty with?


 
Are you VERY bored today dear?


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2010)

Not at all.

Are you eating an apple?


----------



## belboid (Jul 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Unless her necklines showed her naval, I probably wouldn't have noticed.


 
when did you develop a fetish for Wrens???


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

Onket said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Are you eating an apple?


 
No

I think I did yesterday though, or the day before

I had a banana definitely, for breakfast.  I am considering some yoghurt, mind

Are you very bored NOW?


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm going to eat a banana in a few minutes, I think.

Why do you keep asking that entirely off topic question?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

Onket said:


> I'm going to eat a banana in a few minutes, I think.
> 
> Why do you keep asking that entirely off topic question?


 
Why did YOU ask an entirely off topic question?


----------



## og ogilby (Jul 22, 2010)

There was an episode a couple of months ago where Sophie was going on a date with some no mark lad and she looked proper hot, like Rosie. Then, after dangling the hotness in front of us, they took it away again.


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Why did YOU ask an entirely off topic question?


 
In response to you asking one. Obviously.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

Onket said:


> In response to you asking one. Obviously.


 
*I'm* really bored now


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

og ogilby said:


> There was an episode a couple of months ago where Sophie was going on a date with some no mark lad and she looked proper hot, like Rosie. Then, after dangling the hotness in front of us, they took it away again.


 
See?  Not just me!  Thank you og


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2010)

One episode months ago.

They have not 'butched her up', they just had her wearing something different in one episode for a date. If I remember rightly it was cos her sister helped her get ready for that particular date.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

Onket said:


> One episode months ago.
> 
> They have not *'butched her up',* they just had her wearing something different in one episode for a date. If I remember rightly it was cos her sister helped her get ready for that particular date.


 
Yes they have


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2010)

You are incorrect, possibly also confused.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jul 22, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Unless her necklines showed her naval



what is she in the wrens then?  

e2a:

damn you belboid!    <shakes fist>


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

Onket said:


> You are incorrect, possibly also confused.


Nope, I am correct 

I'm here for another 45 minutes btw


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jul 22, 2010)

Onket vs soj


(i'm not saying which one's the one with 1 point)


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

MysteryGuest said:


> Onket vs soj
> 
> 
> (i'm not saying which one's the one with 1 point)


 
It's clearly me as the ball is now in Onket's side of the court


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2010)

The storyline of the show dictated that for one episode the character in question was dressed up by her sister (her sister is known for wearing revealing clothing) for a date.

It would appear that poor soj has become confused by this and is now saying that since this episode they have 'butched up' the character. 

This is incorrect. She is simply back to wearing her own clothes.

Therefore I am 1 nil up.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

I can't help it if you miss nuances in dress styles Onket, and have the unfortunate role in life of being permanently wrong

Btw, I AM eating yoghurt now 

And I am winning


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm having a cup of tea, happy in my correct and winning ways.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

I have now finished eating yoghurt, have just had a drink of water from my water bottle, and I am still winning 

Do you have an older brother, btw?


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> Do you have an older brother, btw?



If I did, would you swap him for your daughter?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

Onket said:


> If I did, would you swap him for your daughter?


 
No

Don't be silly 

Answer the question please


----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2010)

No older brothers here, no.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2010)

Interesting

I do, btw


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Onket (Jul 22, 2010)

Still 1 nil to me, yes.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 22, 2010)

madzone said:


> Are you sure it wasn't the actor who played Len Fairclough?




Oh yes , quite sure thanks ! ----- Len got killed off in a car-crash (was seeing his mistress as it turned out) ---- but he (the actor) got dropped from Corrie 'cos of "swimming lessons".


----------



## Iguana (Jul 22, 2010)

sojourner said:


> I reckon she's a bit older than that IRL, but tbh, it's still old enough to look tired all the time innit?  Bloody ell, I got the 'tired' line soon as I turned fucking 38!


 
Audrey's only 66 IRL.  She's only a few years older than RL Gail, who actually looks quite good for 60.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 22, 2010)

I was looking out for clothes that were "butching" on Sophie, but couldn't detect any butching going on.


----------



## bigbry (Jul 23, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Audrey's only 66 IRL.  *She's only a few years older than RL Gail*, who actually looks quite good for 60.


 
I looked this up (on Wikipedia) 'cos I 'doubted' the accuracy of Iguana's statement.

Sorry for doubting you, Iguana !  Can't believe there's only 7 years & 6 weeks between the two actresses !


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 23, 2010)

sojourner said:


> She's fucking ancient danny - I think that may have something to do with her looking 'tired'!!
> 
> God - the World's Most Unconvincing Teen Lesbians, evah   I reckon he's gonna insist on at least watching - blackmail them
> 
> ...


 
She was never sexy except for that one or two episodes where I think the producers decided she needed to be glammed up when kissing a girl for the first time to make pervy old men happy. She's just dressing the same as she always did do, bar those couple of episodes.


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2010)

I already told her that. Don't expect her to listen to you.


----------



## Onket (Jul 23, 2010)

Soj, can you explain one thing?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 23, 2010)

Onket said:


> I already told her that. Don't expect her to listen to you.




She won't be happy.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm seething with anger. I just want to punch Gail in the mouth......and who does she think she is in that blouse? Princess bleeding Anne or what 



.....and it's only end of part one


----------



## aqua (Jul 23, 2010)

that blouse is fucking awful isn't it 

I do love the Mary character


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2010)

Shirl said:


> I'm seething with anger. I just want to punch Gail in the mouth......and who does she think she is in that blouse? Princess bleeding Anne or what
> 
> 
> 
> .....and it's only end of part one


 


aqua said:


> that blouse is fucking awful isn't it
> 
> I do love the Mary character


 
Even for an early 80s throwback blouse, it was hideous


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 26, 2010)

Can't say I noticed anything unusual about Gail's blouse.

I'm bored with John and Fizz, though.  Hope he's trampled to death by Schmichael tonight.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 26, 2010)

Shirl said:


> I'm seething with anger. I just want to punch Gail in the mouth......and who does she think she is in that blouse? Princess bleeding Anne or what
> 
> 
> 
> .....and it's only end of part one


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> Can't say I noticed anything unusual about Gail's blouse.


 
Entirely in character, I thought.

That nutter who is planning Roy & Hayley's wedding is grating a bit now.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 26, 2010)

Onket said:


> Entirely in character, I thought.


So much so that I didn't even notice there was anything to notice.


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2010)

I only noticed cos I specifically looked when I watched the omnibus at the weekend.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 29, 2010)

Is there no CCTV in the bookies?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 30, 2010)

I am liking the Colin Fishwyke charactor


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 30, 2010)

Fingers said:


> I am liking the Colin Fishwyke charactor


He's great. He's the History Man, not very updated.  

I know something though, but I mustn't say.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 30, 2010)

ahhahahahaha I haven't watched this in ages but Stape the Beast had a rolled up carpet at the ready just in case. MEGA LOL.


----------



## killer b (Jul 30, 2010)

lol, this is beautiful.


----------



## madzone (Jul 30, 2010)

I missed the first half - wtf happened?


----------



## Geri (Jul 30, 2010)

Colin died a comedy death.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 30, 2010)

Stape the Beast appeared with his comedy rolled up carpet to hide the body and nearly got rumbled by Norris.


----------



## killer b (Jul 30, 2010)

it was like a faintly sinister laurel & hardy episode. set in salford.


----------



## madzone (Jul 30, 2010)

So John can carry on being colin now?

If there is anybody on this board who even knows the tea lady at Granada can they please please please pass a message to one of the directors and have something done about Fizz's voice? It's higher than a bats sonar.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 30, 2010)

Stape! is going down.  Ha.  Not so much fun now, eh Charlotte?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm still having trouble with the fact that Stape just happened to have a rolled up carpet at the ready. That is proper serial killa behaviour


----------



## metalguru (Jul 31, 2010)

Genius episodes - underage drinking at Roy and Hailey's caff, and a dead body plot. It brilliantly combined humour and tension.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 31, 2010)

madzone said:


> So John can carry on being colin now?
> 
> If there is anybody on this board who even knows the tea lady at Granada can they please please please pass a message to one of the directors and have something done about Fizz's voice? It's higher than a bats sonar.


 
I know Fizz, I'll be sure to tell her to drop the high note!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 31, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm still having trouble with the fact that Stape just happened to have a rolled up carpet at the ready. That is proper serial killa behaviour


 
Fizz is going to notice it's gone.  He's going down.


----------



## Geri (Jul 31, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm still having trouble with the fact that Stape just happened to have a rolled up carpet at the ready. That is proper serial killa behaviour


 
I have a rolled up carpet just to my left at this very minute.


----------



## madzone (Jul 31, 2010)

Shirl said:


> I know Fizz, I'll be sure to tell her to drop the high note!!


 
Thank fuck for that  I don't know why the directors haven't picked up on it and reigned it in a bit. It's driving my dog and me batshit.


----------



## aqua (Jul 31, 2010)

Shirl said:


> I know Fizz, I'll be sure to tell her to drop the high note!!


I love her, can you tell her that too please?


----------



## madzone (Jul 31, 2010)

I used to but I've kind of gone off her since all the squeaking. If a friend of mine started to spek like that they'd have to rapidly become an ex friend  I thought her hair looked lovely last night though


----------



## og ogilby (Jul 31, 2010)

madzone said:


> I thought her hair looked lovely last night though


That pluck in her top looked a mess though.


----------



## madzone (Jul 31, 2010)

I didn't notice her top


----------



## aqua (Jul 31, 2010)

I just love her, and I adore her hair too, and her skin 

I saw her once near Manchester in a shop and I nearly walked into someone just staring at her trying to work out if it was her or not


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 31, 2010)

madzone said:


> I didn't notice her top


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 31, 2010)

madzone said:


> So John can carry on being colin now?
> 
> If there is anybody on this board who even knows the tea lady at Granada can they please please please pass a message to one of the directors and have something done about Fizz's voice? It's higher than a bats sonar.


 It's too much! I might have to start turning the sound off when she comes on!


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2010)

Stape you moron.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks to ITV1 shoving episodes left right and centre in their schedules and my Sky+ box duly recording them, am I up to-date yet? 

I was in Spain for a bit - so I think I have a bit of catching up to do, the latest episode I saw was Stape looking at the concreted floor where the body was.

How far am I behind?

And doesn't that teacher who fancies Stape look like the one off that 70's sitcom - Francis La Clare or something?


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 5, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> And doesn't that teacher who fancies Stape look like the one off that 70's sitcom - Francis La Clare or something?



Frances de la Tour ?

No, it's not her.


----------



## Iguana (Aug 5, 2010)

Stape must have some wicked pheromones all the ladies love him.

First Sophie, Sally, Fizz, Rosie, Charlotte and now the B&B landlady.


----------



## Geri (Aug 5, 2010)

I can't understand how Colin Fishwick or whatever his name is was managing to sleep with some other's bloke's wife when he was in Canada.


----------



## Iguana (Aug 6, 2010)

Geri said:


> I can't understand how Colin Fishwick or whatever his name is was managing to sleep with some other's bloke's wife when he was in Canada.


 
I think he ran away to Canada because the husband of the woman he was sleeping with wanted to kill him.  Then he didn't like Canada and came back.


----------



## Onket (Aug 6, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Stape must have some wicked pheromones all the ladies love him.
> 
> First Sophie, Sally, Fizz, Rosie, Charlotte and now the B&B landlady.


 
Lynx effect.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 6, 2010)

that bird who helped him shift the corpse. Days numbered, Stape will kill her as well.


----------



## bigbry (Aug 6, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> that bird who helped him shift the corpse. Days numbered, Stape will kill her as well.


 
That's an interesting idea - I recon that if push came to shove Stape could bump her off !


----------



## Geri (Aug 6, 2010)

Iguana said:


> I think he ran away to Canada because the husband of the woman he was sleeping with wanted to kill him.  Then he didn't like Canada and came back.



That's possible, I suppose - although it took the bloke's husband a long time to track him down.


----------



## madzone (Aug 6, 2010)

Ooooh Fizz


----------



## Onket (Aug 9, 2010)

Is Nigel Havers going to rip-off whatsername, then?


----------



## og ogilby (Aug 9, 2010)

Onket said:


> Is Nigel Havers going to rip-off whatsername, then?


I think he'll be sussed out before he gets the chance. It would be such a shame if he made off with David's inheritance.


----------



## madzone (Aug 9, 2010)

What's happened to Ken's voice?


----------



## myname (Aug 10, 2010)

Geri said:


> That's possible, I suppose - although it took the bloke's husband a long time to track him down.


 
aha, he was in prison when colin was with his missus, then Colin ran off to Canada as he was due to come out.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 13, 2010)

oooh look!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-10955662




			
				BBC said:
			
		

> It would take roughly four months to watch all 7,400 episodes from Coronation Street's 50-year history back-to-back. So how can a new theatre show hope to squeeze the whole lot into two hours?
> 
> "With your tongue firmly in your cheek and a sense of the ridiculous," is the answer from writer Jonathan Harvey.
> 
> ...


----------



## madzone (Aug 13, 2010)

OMG! Dreardreeeee


----------



## killer b (Aug 13, 2010)

i've missed it recently but caught the last few seconds... what happens next on the tape? does he give her a seeing to?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2010)

madzone said:


> OMG! Dreardreeeee


 

I only saw it from there, was on the phone and/or cooking so missed first episode and most of second episode


----------



## Espresso (Aug 13, 2010)

Tonight's two were excellent. 
Manchester Tarts. Heh.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 14, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> oooh look!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-10955662


 
Salford?  

Where else would you debut it?


----------



## Onket (Aug 16, 2010)

og ogilby said:


> I think he'll be sussed out before he gets the chance. It would be such a shame if he made off with David's inheritance.


 
So did he bottle it?


----------



## madzone (Aug 16, 2010)

Onket said:


> So did he bottle it?


 
Yes


----------



## Onket (Aug 16, 2010)

A simple 'yes' would have sufficed, but thanks anyway.


----------



## og ogilby (Aug 16, 2010)

Onket said:


> So did he bottle it?


I think he had genuine feelings for Audrey and didn't want to take her money.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 16, 2010)

Poor Audrey.


----------



## Onket (Aug 16, 2010)

I think getting a child to write on the back of that photo was a bit harsh, really.

Cheers Madz. x


----------



## Espresso (Aug 16, 2010)

If you were Nick and your last factory had been razed to the ground by a looooooonatic only a scant few weeks ago, would you really storm off out of your brand spanking new one,  leaving it unlocked and containing two women who you knew hated your guts?
I wouldn't. 
But then again I'm not a git who can't act, is about ten years too old for his face and far too smarmy to live.


----------



## PandaCola (Aug 17, 2010)

If you are going to have strorylines revolving round the bookies, it would help if one of the scriptwriters had ever been in one. How would that place possibly stay in business if they keep closing every five minutes at peak times while staff pop out. There are never any punters in there and you never hear any commentary. Lucky that Lewis found the only bookies in the country that still hand stamp their slips.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 19, 2010)

On Monday night it was announced after corrie that it was on again on Wednesday. I was out last night but can't find it on ITV player was it on, does anyone know?


----------



## Geri (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes it was. Something exciting happened!


----------



## susie12 (Aug 19, 2010)

yes it was on at 8.30, not on tonight cos of football - ,<yawn>


----------



## moomoo (Aug 19, 2010)

What????!!!!  Oh ffs!  I missed it!


----------



## PandaCola (Aug 19, 2010)

As long as Liverpool stay in the Europa League, ITV 1 will keep showing their matches on a Thursday. With the Champions League starting in a few weeks on Wednesday nights- it's going to be a long hard season for Corrie fans.


----------



## Epona (Aug 19, 2010)

I couldn't find last night's episode on ITV Player just now, but it's on STV Player (they are often quicker at getting things online - sometimes by as much as 3 days!)

http://player.stv.tv/programmes/coronation-street/2010-08-18-2030/


----------



## Espresso (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for that, Epona.


----------



## poisondwarf (Aug 20, 2010)

I wish they would stop messing with the mid week corrie...it really pisses me off!


----------



## Onket (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm not bothered, there's always the omnibus.


----------



## madzone (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm right behind you Becky!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 23, 2010)

madzone said:


> I'm right behind you Becky!


 


Poor Becky.  She's not really endeared herself to those official twats


----------



## Shirl (Aug 23, 2010)

I feel sorry for Becky too but I'm even sorrier for Liz, what the hell has happened to her hair


----------



## madzone (Aug 24, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Poor Becky.  She's not really endeared herself to those official twats


 
I almost cheered when she told them to watch their backs. I know _exactly _how she feels.


----------



## Onket (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't like that Nick very much. Or that builder.

I like Becky a lot though.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 24, 2010)

I predict she will go and find her evil sister, and she will coincidentally be pregnant...

(I always get it wrong when I predict EastEnders, so now I'm switching my 'talents' to Coronation Street.)


----------



## madzone (Aug 24, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I predict she will go and find her evil sister, and she will coincidentally be pregnant...


 
OMG - I hadn't even considered that


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 25, 2010)

Why are we meant to like Becky again?

She steals other girls men, set up Kelly, gobs off or worse the minute she doesn't get her own way.


----------



## madzone (Aug 25, 2010)

I love Becky to bits.


----------



## Onket (Aug 26, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> Why are we meant to like Becky again?


 
I've always liked Becky.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 27, 2010)

Michelle is a complete and utter harridan. She's knocked Ciaran back more times than soft mick, yet she came over all psychobitch to this new Kylie bird for lusting after him. Not on at all.

And could someone just oil Mr Jordan the neurosurgeon and have him delivered to my tent, please? Thanks everso.


----------



## Scarlette (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes, she is being completely bonkers!


----------



## Iguana (Aug 27, 2010)

Espresso said:


> And could someone just oil Mr Jordan the neurosurgeon and have him delivered to my tent, please? Thanks everso.


 
You can have him when I'm done but it'll be a while.  Especially if he keeps talking.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 28, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Michelle is a complete and utter harridan. She's knocked Ciaran back more times than soft mick, yet she came over all psychobitch to this new Kylie bird for lusting after him. Not on at all.



At least she is in keeping with her character. (Dull and bossy)

On a separate note, can't Emily just _die_??


----------



## Espresso (Aug 30, 2010)

Two tip top episodes tonight. Apart from three tiddly little things
1. Why was Steve not at the wedding? If your wife is a bridesmaid, surely you get invited to the wedding?
2. No way and no how would Hayley have let a pregnant lady (Fizz) work the Laurel and Hardy trainy pushy pully thingymajiggybob along the tracks
3. If Roy had been stoking the engine on the train, he'd be as sooty as a sweep when he got off the train.

Ace work from the writers and cameramen tonight, though, keep it up, you technical bods.


----------



## Onket (Aug 31, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> On a separate note, can't Emily just _die_??


 
What?! Why?


----------



## myname (Aug 31, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Two tip top episodes tonight. Apart from three tiddly little things
> 1. Why was Steve not at the wedding? If your wife is a bridesmaid, surely you get invited to the wedding?
> 2. No way and no how would Hayley have let a pregnant lady (Fizz) work the Laurel and Hardy trainy pushy pully thingymajiggybob along the tracks
> 3. If Roy had been stoking the engine on the train, he'd be as sooty as a sweep when he got off the train.
> ...


 
not so fussed about the lack of soot on Roy or Steve not being at the wedding, but yes Hayley letting Fizz just over 3 months gone do that train thingy, I was wondering whether she'll have a miscarriage now...


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 2, 2010)

myname said:


> not so fussed about the lack of soot on Roy or Steve not being at the wedding, but yes Hayley letting Fizz just over 3 months gone do that train thingy, I was wondering whether she'll have a miscarriage now...


 
But it was comedy gold.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 10, 2010)

Anyone know how old that boy who plays Simon is?

He must have been in Corrie for over a year now so must have been quite young when he started. I think he's a really good little actor. 

I've also seen him in something else when he was even younger, Frost maybe?


Not that I watch Frost mind


----------



## Espresso (Sep 10, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Anyone know how old that boy who plays Simon is?
> 
> He must have been in Corrie for over a year now so must have been quite young when he started. I think he's a really good little actor.
> 
> ...


 
He is a very good actor. 
And he was the cutie pie kid in a recent Rice Krispie ad, counting the snaps crackles and pops, I know that. But I dunno what else he's been in or how old he is. Helpful, eh?


----------



## Onket (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, Corrie seems to have pretty much turned to shit over the last few weeks, doesn't it.

They need to get rid of Becky's sister & the related storyline. Get rid of the dustman & related storyline. Get rid of Dev, the most annoying man in the world, he's had way more than his fair 5 minutes now.

I really hope they turn it round cos at the moment it's about 75% turd each week.


----------



## Iguana (Sep 13, 2010)

Is Becky going to be to be given custody of her nephew tonight.  The assessment woman seemed impressed with her and I suspect that's what she'll recommend.  Although in reality telling the child he'll be going home with his mum tomorrow was very thoughtless.


----------



## Onket (Sep 13, 2010)

Be good if she gets custody & then we never see her sister ever again.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 13, 2010)

Agree about Dev being intensely annoying, the way he drags his words out is really weird


----------



## Shirl (Oct 1, 2010)

I've only just watched last night's episode and if Deirdrie needs a reference for the doctors receptionist job, I'll give her one. She did a brilliant job when Gail turned up wanting to talk to the doc 

Later on when Gail was at the graveside, her face made me want to throw up


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2010)

I've not watched for weeks.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 25, 2010)

So, do we believe David or not?


(Can't believe no one has posted on this thread for over three weeks!)


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2010)

Says it all really. 

Although I do think it's picked up a bit recently- Dev had a good line and Becky's sister has finally fucked off.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 25, 2010)

I believe David!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Oct 25, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I believe David!


 
I don't.


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't particularly care.

I think, in terms of a soap storyline, he's more likely to get found guilty if he was 'innocent' though.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 26, 2010)

Onket said:


> I don't particularly care.
> 
> I think, in terms of a soap storyline, he's more likely to get found guilty if he was 'innocent' though.


 
He pushed his mum down the stairs!

How twisted to you have to be to get porridge?


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 26, 2010)

susie12 said:


> Agree about Dev being intensely annoying, the way he drags his words out is really weird


 
Token Asian actor though.

Maybe they are all shit in Manchester? (or the casting people can't be arsed?)

I have been to Salford many times (as it's where t'other half comes from) and there are lots of Asian people who work in Spar that could out act Dev.


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> He pushed his mum down the stairs!
> 
> How twisted to you have to be to get porridge?


 
I think the 'David is a nutter' storyline has run it's course now. Hopefully he'll go to prison and that'll be the end of it.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 26, 2010)

Onket said:


> I think the 'David is a nutter' storyline has run it's course now. Hopefully he'll go to prison and that'll be the end of it.


 
Except he will be on ITV3 in a bit.


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't get it.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 26, 2010)

Onket said:


> I don't get it.


 
"This is ITV3, we have bollocks all to show, unless you fancy 'Midsummer Murders' for the 413ht time.

And while we wait for the VHS player to warm up...  Here's evil David.....................!


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 26, 2010)

Or ITV2?  Is that the channel with the boobd lady?


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 27, 2010)

Onket said:


> I think the 'David is a nutter' storyline has run it's course now. Hopefully he'll go to prison and that'll be the end of it.


 
Yeah it comes to something when even Emmerdale is more exciting than Corrie at the moment.


----------



## Onket (Oct 27, 2010)

PacificOcean said:


> Or ITV2?  Is that the channel with the boobd lady?


 
I don't know.

Are you saying that he's got a career of nothing better than appearing on an obscure cable channel ahead of him? 

I think my missus saw him on celebrity Mr & Mrs a while back, actually.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 8, 2010)

even im preparing myself for wet eyes tonight..
Jack.. a legend!!!


----------



## aqua (Nov 8, 2010)

I know it was cheesy but it made me cry  

it was the "my little swampduck" that did for me


----------



## madzone (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2010)

Nicely done. I got something in me eye.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 8, 2010)

killer b said:


> Nicely done. I got something in me eye.


 
Me too.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 8, 2010)

I cried when Vera died and I've cried again tonight. I should get a bloody grip.
Well done to the Coronation St writers, that was brilliant.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 8, 2010)

We both thought Vera (or rather, the actress who plays her) was dead IRL. So it was a bit of a shock seeing her again!


----------



## Celt (Nov 8, 2010)

killer b said:


> Nicely done. I got something in me eye.


 
i wept


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2010)

was it the same chair vera croaked in too?


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 9, 2010)

killer b said:


> was it the same chair vera croaked in too?


Yeah if I were Molly and Tyrone I'd be definitely chucking it!


----------



## Balbi (Nov 9, 2010)

Thats the first time telly's actually made me cry that is 

and the first time i've cried in years


----------



## Shirl (Nov 9, 2010)

and me


----------



## Onket (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah, it was good.

I didn't cry though, obviously.


----------



## aqua (Nov 11, 2010)

oh ffs I'm off again


----------



## Espresso (Nov 11, 2010)

Ya big softy!


----------



## robotmiss (Nov 12, 2010)

The pigeons should have it.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 19, 2010)

Well, tonight was a bit shit wasn't it. Some dreadful acting going on there.

What was that with Charlotte and the phone call? We knew she'd called from her mobile, we didn't need the close up of her stopping the call. 
Also if John was so worried, why didn't he dial 1471 on her house phone to find out the number of the caller?

...not to mention Molly's over the top performance 

Come on Corrie, you can do better than that.


----------



## aqua (Nov 19, 2010)

I found one of my neighbours is a fan too so we chatted about it loads  I laughed at him describing molly as the bride of chucky though


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2010)

I am not ashamed to say that never mind the grit in my eye, I couldn't see or hear for all the snotty heaving sobbing I was doing when our Jack died.  When Vera appeared, I pretty much had a fucking breakdown.  

Quality Corrie


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Come on Corrie, you can do better than that.


 
Yep.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 23, 2010)

I hope the tram lands on the new pub and wipes out everyone in it, Leanne, Nick, that one thats teasing Craig Charles, Vampyra, Rosie and lets throw in Ashley and Claire for luck. Graham gets the butchers and the knicker factory goes to the wall. Sorted.


----------



## Onket (Nov 24, 2010)

It's the only way to be sure, etc.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 24, 2010)

Monday was better.

"Shut it, bap head"


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2010)

That was a great line.

Also- good to see Jim McDonald back.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 26, 2010)

Corrie is all over the place next week.  Again.

Mon, 7.30pm only
Wed, 7.30pm + 8.00pm
Thur, 7.30pm
Fri, 7.30pm only


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 30, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Corrie is all over the place next week.  Again.
> 
> Mon, 7.30pm only
> Wed, 7.30pm + 8.00pm
> ...


----------



## Onket (Nov 30, 2010)

John Stape is going to have to kill that nutty teacher, isn't he.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 1, 2010)

The full Corrie related schedule for next week.  Actual episodes in bold.

Saturday 4 December
9.30pm, BBC4: The Road to Coronation Street (repeat)
Sunday 5 December
5.15pm, ITV1: Stars on the Street (repeat)

Monday 6 December
12.30pm, ITV1: Loose Women stars Nick Cochrane (Andy McDonald)
*7.30pm, ITV1: Coronation Street*
8.00pm, ITV1: Coronation Street's first ever episode
*8.30pm, ITV1: Coronation Street*
9pm, CH4: Come Dine With Me: Coronation Street Special
10pm. ITV2: Coronation Street Uncovered: Live

Tuesday 7 December
8.30am, ITV1: Lorraine Kelly direct from the Coronation Street set
*8.30pm. ITV1: Coronation Street*
9pm, ITV1: Coronation Street: 50 Years, 50 Moments, Part 1 of 2

Wednesday 8 December 
*7pm, ITV1: Coronation Street*

Thursday 9 December
****8pm, ITV1: Coronation Street LIVE episode, one hour long****
9pm, ITV1: Coronation Street: 50 Years, 50 Moments, Part 2 of 2
10pm, ITV2: Celebrity Juice Coronation Street

Friday 10 December
*7.30pm, ITV1: Coronation Street*
*8.30pm, ITV1: Coronation Street*
9pm, ITV1: Coronation Street: The Big 50. Quiz with Paul O'Grady, "includes surprises and treats for Corrie fans"


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 2, 2010)

I recommend _The Road to Coronation Street_ to anyone who hasn't seen it.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Dec 2, 2010)

Onket said:


> John Stape is going to have to kill that nutty teacher, isn't he.


 
Or someone has to.. too silly


----------



## Onket (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks like he's going to have to kill her parents as well now. 

What a stupid storyline. The show is in danger of turning into 'John Stape's Crazy Capers' or something.


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2010)

ooh, just got tickets for Jonathon Harvey's _Corrie_ at the Crucible next year.  Should be


----------



## Iguana (Dec 2, 2010)

Ground Elder said:


> I recommend _The Road to Coronation Street_ to anyone who hasn't seen it.


 
I think it's a pity they aren't showing the first episode straight after that instead of in the middle of two new ones.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 2, 2010)

I liked Carla's line "A lot can happen in a week"


----------



## Shirl (Dec 3, 2010)

Onket said:


> John Stape is going to have to kill that nutty teacher, isn't he.


 
So long as he doesn't kill her mum, I love that actress.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 3, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I liked Carla's line "A lot can happen in a week"


 
and the look that went with it!!


----------



## Onket (Dec 3, 2010)

Shirl said:


> So long as he doesn't kill her mum, I love that actress.


 
Didn't even notice who was playing the teacher's mother, but Mrs Warboys off One Foot In The Grave was playing Colin Fishwick's mum- did you mean her?


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 3, 2010)

No it was whatshername ----- Marina from Last of the summer Wine.


----------



## Onket (Dec 3, 2010)

Must have missed that.

Long live Mrs Warboys though. And I'm sticking by that.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 3, 2010)

Onket said:


> Didn't even notice who was playing the teacher's mother, but Mrs Warboys off One Foot In The Grave was playing Colin Fishwick's mum- did you mean her?


 
No, Marina the blonde from Last of the Summer Wine. She did a one woman show about Hilda Baker once too I think.

I love Mrs Warboys too. I wonder if they've just got them in for around the anniversary week.


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 3, 2010)

Onket said:


> Must have missed that.
> 
> Long live Mrs Warboys though. And I'm sticking by that.



And I am unanimously in support of your sentiments sir ----- AND I love Marina too ! (The tart)


----------



## Espresso (Dec 3, 2010)

Shirl said:


> No, Marina the blonde from Last of the Summer Wine. She did a one woman show about Hilda Baker once too I think.
> 
> I love Mrs Warboys too. I wonder if they've just got them in for around the anniversary week.


 
Maybe so. Nice thought. And Mrs Warboys and Marina might very well have been in Coronation Street earlier in their careers. I'm not enough of a Corrie buff to know, but it seems to me that an awful lot of actors must have been in in the last fifty years. Mr Charlotte's Dad's been in loads of stuff too, wouldn't surprise me if he'd been in it before. before, too!

Maybe Davy Jones and Loanna Lumley and Eli Dingle wil pop up in these celebrations!


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 3, 2010)

Something for fans of the street here:

http://www.richardgoodallgallery.com/contemporaryart/

My favourite is probably Eddie Yates


----------



## Shirl (Dec 4, 2010)

I've checked Monday night's viewing because I'm impatient and I was hoping for two very dramatic episodes.

Bugger me if the first half hour isn't a re-showing of the very first episode. I'm sure I'll enjoy it, though I did actually watch it the first time around and would have preferred an hour of doom!


----------



## Iguana (Dec 4, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Bugger me if the first half hour isn't a re-showing of the very first episode. I'm sure I'll enjoy it, though I did actually watch it the first time around and would have preferred an hour of doom!



It's a half hour of doom at 7.30, then the first episode at 8 and then another half our of doom and 8.30.  So a full hour of doom altogether. 

The whole week's schedule is on post 1852.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 5, 2010)

Iguana said:


> It's a half hour of doom at 7.30, then the first episode at 8 and then another half our of doom and 8.30.  So a full hour of doom altogether.
> 
> The whole week's schedule is on post 1852.


 
I hope you're right but that's not what the Radio Times on line is saying. According to that it's what I said followed by I'm a celebrity but they've got it wrong before.

Just had another look at RT online and they've messed up the listing. They have missed out the 7.30 episode and the ones that they are showing don't correspond with the timings they are listed under.

Great, got my full hour of doom!


----------



## Iguana (Dec 5, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Great, got my full hour of doom!


 
Interspersed with a half hour of young Ken fixing a puncture in the Barlow livingroom.


----------



## Geri (Dec 5, 2010)

Iguana said:


> It's a half hour of doom at 7.30, then the first episode at 8 and then another half our of doom and 8.30.  So a full hour of doom altogether.
> 
> The whole week's schedule is on post 1852.


 
That makes more sense, so as not to clash with Eastenders.


----------



## handyman121 (Dec 6, 2010)

So is it tonight ? The big crash ?


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2010)

oooh, looks...... well, a bit rubbish, but I'm sure we'll have some cracking moments amid the appaling over-acting.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 6, 2010)

At half eight.


----------



## killer b (Dec 6, 2010)

Enjoying the first episode. Ken hasn't changed much.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2010)

Bet when he did that he never thought he'd still be in the same job in fifty years!


----------



## Iguana (Dec 6, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Bet when he did that he never thought he'd still be in the same job in fifty years!


 
According to the road to Corrie Roache (played by his youngest RL son) said he was only going to do 10 episodes between films.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 6, 2010)

Murder!


----------



## Balbi (Dec 6, 2010)

Jesus fuck


----------



## Fingers (Dec 6, 2010)

ahem


----------



## Libertad (Dec 6, 2010)

Omg!!! Rita, nooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 6, 2010)

Now John just needs to find a way of getting nutjobs body to the crash site.


----------



## killer b (Dec 6, 2010)

that was lol-tastic...


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2010)

Oooo. I liked that.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 6, 2010)

Wonder what caused the initial explosion? 

Also it was proper LOL.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2010)

killer b said:


> that was lol-tastic...


 
Was a good laugh certainly! Only tuned in abit before the ending.


----------



## killer b (Dec 6, 2010)

the tram crashing was proper harryhausen.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 6, 2010)

Gas leak in The Joinery.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2010)

Balbi said:


> Wonder what caused the initial explosion?
> 
> Also it was proper LOL.


 
Ciaran had been wittering on about htere being something wrong with the gas pressure in the kitchen. Must have been that.

Weird that there was an actual gas explosion in the real Salford a few weeks ago. If I was any of the people who lived round there I'd be looking at trams a bit askance now.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 6, 2010)

Molly adopting a 'rugby ball' carrying position with little Jack as she cheesed it away from the tram made me giggle.


----------



## Geri (Dec 6, 2010)

At least Ken's wig is safe.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 6, 2010)

Corrie 'Come Dine with Me' on C4 now, if you have the stomach for it.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 6, 2010)

At 5 to 9 I was shouting at the tele, "come on, just sodding blow up"

It was a long time coming but quite a bang though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2010)

Balbi said:


> Molly adopting a 'rugby ball' carrying position with little Jack as she cheesed it away from the tram made me giggle.


 
Yeah, I noticed that


----------



## Fingers (Dec 6, 2010)

for those that missed tonight's episode, here is a reconstruction using hornby trains


----------



## N_igma (Dec 6, 2010)

People who watch corrie are gimps with no lives.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2010)

Of course they are. 
Whereas people who don't all live exceedingly glamorous non-gimpified lives where they are out at black tie high falutin' social soirées on a Monday night with all the beautiful people and they're not remotely interested in posting on internet message boards because their lives are sooooooooooooo interesting and full of lovely things.

Espresso - gimpy lifeless Corrie fan.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 6, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Ciaran had been wittering on about htere being something wrong with the gas pressure in the kitchen. Must have been that.


 
I reckon it was probably some dodgy handy work by Owen when he was in fixing the pipes before the opening.  He'll be off to jail in the new year.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 6, 2010)

N_igma said:


> People who watch corrie are gimps with no lives.


 
Zip me up.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 6, 2010)

I was promised death if I said that in here. I'm disappointed.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2010)

Iguana said:


> I reckon it was probably some dodgy handy work by Owen when he was in fixing the pipes before the opening.  He'll be off to jail in the new year.


 
Good shout. I hadn't thought of that, but you have to be right.
Can't come soon enough, he is an arse with no redeemable features at all. Wonder what will happen to daughter number 2, whose name escapes me. Maybe Chesney can adopt her.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2010)

N_igma said:


> People who watch corrie are gimps with no lives.



You gotta do better than that!


----------



## dylans (Dec 6, 2010)

Balbi said:


> Wonder what caused the initial explosion?
> 
> Also it was proper LOL.


 
It's obvious. Nick blew up his bar because he couldn't have lian. He decided to end his life and take Peter out too in an "if I can't have her nobody can" type of melodramatic gesture.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 6, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You gotta do better than that!


 
There would be no Corrie if Hitler had won the war...which makes Hitler a personal hero of mine.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2010)

Did you all see the news?

[video]http://entertainment.stv.tv/tv/214492-coronation-street-exclusive-itn-tram-crash-news-flash-online-now/[/video]


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2010)

N_igma said:


> There would be no Corrie if Hitler had won the war...which makes Hitler a personal hero of mine.


 
I reckon Hitler would have been a Corrie fan


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon Hitler would have been a Corrie fan


 
He'd like the fact that no one has any physical disabilities and that the only people who aren't white are the ones who live serve the whities. 
Sean might piss him off a tad.

DEAR SWEET LORD. Is that what I have been brought to? Agreeing with bloody Hitler about twits such as Sean Cotton?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyway, definite deaths - Ashley and Molly

Molly will tell Sally who the baby's father is first though


----------



## killer b (Dec 6, 2010)

rita must be toast, i reckon. hopefully nick too.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2010)

We already know Charlotte's croaked it.
I think Max is in the mix too. Why else bring him in, otherwise?

So for me it's Charlotte, Max, Molly and Claire. Though the last one might be wishful thinking, because I luuuurve Ashley and think Claire is a pain.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2010)

Espresso said:


> We already know Charlotte's croaked it.
> I think Max is in the mix too. Why else bring him in, otherwise?
> 
> So for me it's Charlotte, Max, Molly and Claire. Though the last one might be wishful thinking, because I luuuurve Ashley and think Claire is a pain.


 

Ashley's gone.  Accept it now and save yourself the heartache


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2010)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

Don't say that. Ashley is grand.
*I SAY*, Ashley is grand.

What about Fizz's babby? I reckon that poor little mite might be on the hit list. And the tram driver must be toast.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
> 
> Don't say that. Ashley is grand.
> *I SAY*, Ashley is grand.
> ...


 
Fizz will give birth, 'cos that's the way television works.  Babies are born as someone dies.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Fizz will give birth, 'cos that's the way television works.  Babies are born as someone dies.


 
True. It's all about the circle of life, the telly is.
Someone get Elton John on the phone. He might have something to say about that.


----------



## ymu (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, that was marvellous. Shame they didn't kill off John Stape, but that fucking stupid storyline seems to be over at last.

Now, how come Ken hasn't aged in 50 years?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2010)

ymu said:


> Well, that was marvellous. Shame they didn't kill off John Stape, but that fucking stupid storyline seems to be over at last.
> 
> Now, how come Ken hasn't aged in 50 years?


 
Lack of stress in his life


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2010)

ymu said:


> Now, how come Ken hasn't aged in 50 years?


 
It'll be down to all the fags he smoked as a youth. We saw him lighting up in the very first episode.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2010)

Espresso said:


> It'll be down to all the fags he smoked as a youth. We saw him lighting up in the very first episode.


 

He said "bloody" as well and there were 83 complaints


----------



## killer b (Dec 6, 2010)

are they showing more early episodes? i loved the first one...


----------



## Iguana (Dec 6, 2010)

Espresso said:


> And the tram driver must be toast.


 
I'm guessing there will have to be lots of dead extras.  Any tram passengers would have to be dead too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2010)

Iguana said:


> I'm guessing there will have to be lots of dead extras.  Any tram passengers would have to be dead too.




The tram looked half empty didn't it  Although I may have just been looking at the driver's cab?  Not sure what a Manchester tram looks like on the inside


----------



## Espresso (Dec 6, 2010)

I wondered about that, too. But more eagle eyed Digital Spyers reckon that the lit up bit on the front of the tram which gives its destination said "Depot". 
So if we believe them, it appears that the tram driver was just finishing his shift with an empty tram.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 6, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I wondered about that, too. But more eagle eyed Digital Spyers reckon that the lit up bit on the front of the tram which gives its destination said "Depot".
> So if we believe them, it appears that the tram driver was just finishing his shift with an empty tram.


 
I'm sad and have just rechecked it on my dvr I couldn't make out what the display said but it didn't look like Depot to me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2010)

Iguana said:


> I'm sad and have just rechecked it on my dvr I couldn't make out what the display said but it didn't look like Depot to me.



Maybe it said Heaven?


----------



## belboid (Dec 7, 2010)

Iguana said:


> I'm sad and have just rechecked it on my dvr I couldn't make out what the display said but it didn't look like Depot to me.


 
I'm sadder, and have replayed it several times in iplayer to confirm it:

'Sorry Not In Service'


----------



## zoooo (Dec 7, 2010)

Who on earth was that new bloke in the pub? He looked exactly like the bloke who got hit by a car and died on his stag night a while ago. (I don't know names.) Was he supposed to be his doppelganger?


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 7, 2010)

That was the new doctor who sacked Gail.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 7, 2010)

Ground Elder said:


> That was the new doctor who sacked Gail.


 
Yes, I loved the way they brought a doctor into the Rovers for that episode!
No sign on Emily anywhere in that episode, she lives again.


----------



## Onket (Dec 7, 2010)

Enjoyed that.

Now Stape has just got to put the nutbucket teacher in the wheelie bin & get her into the rubble, rub a bit of brick dust into the back of her head & he's home free....... until her parents show up again, of course.

My death list-

Rita
Ashley 
Peter or Nick (the survivor will marry Lianne)
Kevin or Molly

And Charlotte (but I don't think she counts as one of the 4).


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 7, 2010)

Molly and little Jack are surely gonners! Had a tram in the face ffs.

And the hammer to the back of the head was fucking vicious...ooof! Hammer time!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 7, 2010)

Espresso said:


> He'd like the fact that no one has any physical disabilities and that the only people who aren't white are the ones who live serve the whities.
> Sean might piss him off a tad.
> 
> DEAR SWEET LORD. Is that what I have been brought to? Agreeing with bloody Hitler about twits such as Sean Cotton?



There are people with physical disabilities in Corrie. Learn!


----------



## Santino (Dec 7, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Molly and little Jack are surely gonners! Had a tram in the face ffs.
> 
> And the hammer to the back of the head was fucking vicious...ooof! Hammer time!


 
Surely the baby will survive and Tyrone will bring him up?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 7, 2010)

Santino said:


> Surely the baby will survive and Tyrone will bring him up?


 
I hope so...that baby's indestructible then!

Slightly ot...who watched Come Dine With Me after?

Reg Holdsworth...what a freak!


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 7, 2010)

If they kill off Sunita I'm going to be very cross, mainly because she's an absolute babe, but also because I can't stand the thought of the actor who plays Dev doing 'grief' for the next month or two.


----------



## aqua (Dec 7, 2010)

which of the kids @ claires do you think will cark it? 

If I could have my way, I would like to see the end of John Stape, Nick Tillsley, Leanne, Windass bloke, Charlotte (cheered when she got killed  fucking stupid story line)


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 7, 2010)

aqua said:


> which of the kids @ claires do you think will cark it?


 
There's no way Corrie will kill off any kids - they'd get slaughtered in the press for it just like Brookside did when it offed Max Farnham's children.


----------



## Onket (Dec 7, 2010)

Santino said:


> Surely the baby will survive and Tyrone will bring him up?


 
Yep, obvious isn't it.


----------



## aqua (Dec 7, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> There's no way Corrie will kill off any kids - they'd get slaughtered in the press for it just like Brookside did when it offed Max Farnham's children.


you mean I can't keep hoping?  poo


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2010)

aqua said:


> which of the kids @ claires do you think will cark it?
> 
> If I could have my way, I would like to see the end of John Stape, Nick Tillsley, Leanne, Windass bloke, Charlotte (cheered when she got killed  fucking stupid story line)


 
Eddie Windass won't die this week but he is leaving Corrie next year


----------



## Onket (Dec 7, 2010)

Which is a shame, cos he's a great character.


----------



## killer b (Dec 7, 2010)

why would anyone want windass dead? he's great...

gail never seems to be in the firing line. tis a shame.


----------



## Santino (Dec 7, 2010)

killer b said:


> gail never seems to be in the firing line. tis a shame.


 
She suffers, for all of our sins.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2010)

killer b said:


> why would anyone want windass dead? he's great...
> 
> gail never seems to be in the firing line. tis a shame.


 

The actor is happy though 'cos it means he can cut his hair


----------



## Iguana (Dec 7, 2010)

belboid said:


> I'm sadder, and have replayed it several times in iplayer to confirm it:
> 
> 'Sorry Not In Service'



That sucks.  It should have been carnage, it's a bit silly if it's only Corrie residents who get killed.  It would make more sense if there were 10-20 dead extras.



Santino said:


> Surely the baby will survive and Tyrone will bring him up?


 
But he's not Tyrone's baby, Kevin will want him.


----------



## Santino (Dec 7, 2010)

Iguana said:


> But he's not Tyrone's baby, Kevin will want him.


 
But that would cause dramatic conflict between the characters.  I hardly think that's what the writers have in mind.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2010)

Santino said:


> But that would cause dramatic conflict between the characters.  I hardly think that's what the writers have in mind.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 7, 2010)

LOL at the unmoving tram driver.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 7, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> There are people with physical disabilities in Corrie. Learn!


 
Sorry about that. I fogot about Izzy. Who else?


----------



## Iguana (Dec 7, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Reg Holdsworth...what a freak!


 
I felt really sorry for Tuplee.  Bet, Reg and Des were all on the show together for years, so the other two had some sort of idea how to cope with him.  She was way out of her depth with him.  Des summed it up well when he said she was like a lady who paid to see the freak show and was made to stay there.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't watch Corrie but is it possible that the woman who works in the taxi place is dead? Just thought that ther was a clue in the Children in Need Corrie/eastenders cross over thingy, when she said about thye tram "It'll be the death of me"


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 7, 2010)

Ahg !!! No !!!! They can't kill Eileen off ! 
I reckon Sunita's a gonner though.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 7, 2010)

Eileen was in The Rovers at Leanne's hen night, so unless she charges into the fiery blaze after Jason, when he's being all heroic and rescuing people, she should be alright. 
I hope she is, she's one of my favourites.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 7, 2010)

Who's hoping for a secondary explosion right now?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Who's hoping for a secondary explosion right now?


 
I'm awaiting something collapsing on Ashley


----------



## Balbi (Dec 7, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm awaiting something collapsing on Ashley


 
Aye.

And Gail produced my first 'SHUT YOUR FUCKING FACE' of the episode.

Also whatshisface and taking his mate a gateaux


----------



## Balbi (Dec 7, 2010)

Lister's earning his action points.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Who's hoping for a secondary explosion right now?



Wish granted


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 7, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wish granted


 
I was hoping for something somewhat more comprehensive.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't tell me they're going to barbeque Simon!


----------



## aqua (Dec 7, 2010)

why is there no ambulance/fire service yet? it's manchester ffs


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks like Bride of Chucky just croaked!

Her weird looking baby is probably going to make it though, soaps don't often kill  kids.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 7, 2010)

Big accident on the M62 innit


----------



## Shirl (Dec 7, 2010)

bollocks, half an hour before an ambulance comes. Corrie, you are making an arse of this.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2010)

aqua said:


> why is there no ambulance/fire service yet? it's manchester ffs


 

They're caught up at a RTA caused by snow didn't reach Coronation Street though.  

Furthermore, why has nobody borrowed some fire extinguishers from the Rovers Return?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Looks like Bride of Chucky just croaked!
> 
> Her weird looking baby is probably going to make it though, soaps don't often kill  kids.


 
I don't think she's croaked yet as she needs to have a chat with Sally

They'll probably keep the baby so Tyrone and Kevin can argue over who gets to keep it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2010)

oh no, Norris has lost his livelihood 

http://entertainment.stv.tv/tv/214652-coronation-street-exclusive-itn-disaster-scene-report-online-tonight/


----------



## Geri (Dec 7, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Furthermore, why has nobody borrowed some fire extinguishers from the Rovers Return?


 
Fire extinguishers are for small isolated fires.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 7, 2010)

What's Stape done with the body?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2010)

Geri said:


> Fire extinguishers are for small isolated fires.


 

Yes I know that, but it's almost enough just to get you past one little fire until you get trapped by the biggie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2010)

OMG, I've just read a spoiler about Tyrone and someone else


----------



## Shirl (Dec 7, 2010)

Where?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Where?



er, some site called Unreality something?  Think The Sun may have been mentioned as well


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 7, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> OMG, I've just read a spoiler about Tyrone and someone else



PM please.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 7, 2010)

Hope you haven't just repeated the spoiler!


----------



## Shirl (Dec 7, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> PM please.


 
and me, can't find the spoiler site


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> PM please.


 
Are you sure.  It is from The Sun after all?


----------



## Geri (Dec 7, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes I know that, but it's almost enough just to get you past one little fire until you get trapped by the biggie


 
As a fire marshall, I must advise you to leave fire fighting to the professionals.

Can you PM me the spoiler as well, please!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2010)

Geri said:


> As a fire marshall, I must advise you to leave fire fighting to the professionals.
> 
> Can you PM me the spoiler as well, please!



Well I know that, but you tell them Coronation Street folks that they're not supposed to go running into burning buildings!  If they're stupid enough to do that, they could at least have taken a fire extinguisher just to spray in front of them


----------



## Shirl (Dec 7, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well I know that, but you tell them Coronation Street folks that they're not supposed to go running into burning buildings!  If they're stupid enough to do that, they could at least have taken a fire extinguisher just to spray in front of them


 
or a bucket of water!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2010)

Shirl said:


> or a bucket of water!


 

See, if they'd had snow, it would have melted and extinguished the fire, but there was none, it was all on the motorway probably where the RTA occurred


----------



## Iguana (Dec 7, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well I know that, but you tell them Coronation Street folks that they're not supposed to go running into burning buildings!  If they're stupid enough to do that, they could at least have taken a fire extinguisher just to spray in front of them


 
It was like Becky killing poor Sunita.  You should never give someone in that condition a drink of anything, no matter how dry their throat.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2010)

Iguana said:


> It was like Becky killing poor Sunita.  You should never give someone in that condition a drink of anything, no matter how dry their throat.


 
I know.  I was sitting there saying "don't give her water, she might need an anaesthetic".  It was only a tiny bit though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2010)

Dozens of you are PMing me for the spoiler and my PM box is full, so I'll put it on here before I go off and do some housework.

_Spoiler_



> Tyrone and Carla get together in the aftermath of the accident and end up sleeping together



Hope this works


----------



## Shirl (Dec 7, 2010)

Why are you doing housework at this time?


----------



## Shirl (Dec 7, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Dozens of you are PMing me for the spoiler and my PM box is full, so I'll put it on here before I go off and do some housework.
> 
> _Spoiler_
> 
> ...



I think you may have got it wrong 

Best hope Madz or Soj don't come along


----------



## Espresso (Dec 7, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Hope this works


 
Don't think it did, you know.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Dec 7, 2010)

It's shocking... !!!!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 7, 2010)

link removed under orders from Minnie_the_Minx


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 7, 2010)

Maidmarian said:


> I reckon Sunita's a gonner though.



They only brought her back last year - it would be a complete waste of the character.


----------



## Onket (Dec 8, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> Her weird looking baby


----------



## Onket (Dec 8, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> What's Stape done with the body?


 
Don't think he's done anything yet.

He could set fire to his house. But he still needs to wheelie bin or carpet the corpse over to the site of the explosion, I reckon.


----------



## belboid (Dec 8, 2010)

phew, just caught up.  Cracking episode, some marvellous touches (eg some of the extras filming the carnage on their mobiles) and overwhelmingly top acting.  Except from Gail.

Shaun is such a hero too.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm curious as to whether in a RL trauma situation a doctor would prioritise the life of an unborn baby over the lives of people like Sunita?  Unless Fiz was in danger of dying from the trauma of the early term birth I would have thought the doc would leave her in order to help people who really were in danger of dying who he could possibly save.


----------



## belboid (Dec 8, 2010)

well, Sunita hadn't been found then had she?  And the baby was gonna be extremely premature.  But, yeah, he did seem to get to her rather quickly, especially considering he was supposedly snowed under at the clinic.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 8, 2010)

belboid said:


> well, Sunita hadn't been found then had she?  And the baby was gonna be extremely premature.  But, yeah, he did seem to get to her rather quickly, especially considering he was supposedly snowed under at the clinic.


 
But he would know that the odds of there being people in Sunita's condition would be extremely high, yet he spent a very long time with Fiz who he couldn't really do anything for.  In a case like Sunita's moving the big block off her abdomen too quickly could possibly kill her, and someone who is bleeding heavily (internally or externally) should never be given a drink as the body needs to divert energy to deal with it and it could be enough to tip them into not recovering, so he really should have been checking for more serious trauma victims than worrying too much about an unborn baby he couldn't really help that would almost certainly die if born in the factory.

Aren't doctors supposed to move quickly from untreatable patients in triage and get working on people they have a real chance of saving?


----------



## Onket (Dec 8, 2010)

It's a soap, remember.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 8, 2010)

fucking spiders legs 

http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...o_check_service_after_coronation_street_crash


----------



## aqua (Dec 8, 2010)

fuck molly is still with us *sigh*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 8, 2010)

Fingers said:


> fucking spiders legs
> 
> http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...o_check_service_after_coronation_street_crash





What will they do when they find out about Tyrone and ?????


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 8, 2010)

aqua said:


> fuck molly is still with us *sigh*


 
I think she'll die after confessing to Sally


----------



## Espresso (Dec 8, 2010)

> *At least six calls* were made about the tram system by passengers saying they had seen the carnage on television and wanted to check if there was a problem.



What sort of half witted and stupid measurement is "at least six"? Do they mean seven? I'm sure if they meant a hundred they'd have said a hundred, so I'm guessing it was seven. 
So in an urban area of something like two and a half million people, there are seven utter duffers. Well, eight, really; because you'd have to count that journalist dodo. 
Pretty small percentage,then


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 8, 2010)

Espresso said:


> What sort of half witted and stupid measurement is "at least six"? Do they mean seven? I'm sure if they meant a hundred they'd have said a hundred, so I'm guessing it was seven.
> So in an urban area of something like two and a half million people, there are seven utter duffers. Well, eight, really; because you'd have to count that journalist dodo.
> Pretty small percentage,then


 

I think it's all irrelevant really.  The real news is that the tram driver survived.  I'm so happy for him.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 8, 2010)

We can pretty much confirm three of our four deaths now then, can't we? 



Spoiler: Corrie



Ashley, Molly, Charlotte (felled by John's hammer and presumably hidden amongst the debris tomorrow night), plus one more.

Sunita, Rita or someone else we aren't expecting?


----------



## Iguana (Dec 8, 2010)

My money is on Ciaran, Janice, Peter or Nick as the fourth.


----------



## ymu (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't think Rita is going to make it. Noone even knows she's there yet. 

Very brave doing a live show from that starting point. Still lots of falling masonry to deal with. I was looking at the schedule and wondering how the hell they were going to get everyone out in time, but they didn't. I guess soaps doing live shows has got a bit old hat so they've set themselves a challenge.

How do the practicalities work out though? I mean, they must already have filmed subsequent episodes - soaps are usually months ahead of themselves. They must have a whole second set built.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 8, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> We can pretty much confirm three of our four deaths now then, can't we?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Charlotte may just be temporarily stunned


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 8, 2010)

ymu said:


> I don't think Rita is going to make it. Noone even knows she's there yet.
> 
> Very brave doing a live show from that starting point. Still lots of falling masonry to deal with. I was looking at the schedule and wondering how the hell they were going to get everyone out in time, but they didn't. I guess soaps doing live shows has got a bit old hat so they've set themselves a challenge.
> 
> How do the practicalities work out though? I mean, they must already have filmed subsequent episodes - soaps are usually months ahead of themselves. They must have a whole second set built.


 
I want to know why there was no snow?


----------



## Celt (Dec 8, 2010)

i have wondered if the body Stape and Charlotte buried in the factory foundations would be found after this.

the live episode is tomorrow


----------



## ymu (Dec 8, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I want to know why there was no snow?


 
Because they didn't anticipate that there would be any when they filmed it, I guess. They must be frantically clearing it off the set for tomorrow night.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 8, 2010)

ymu said:


> I don't think Rita is going to make it. Noone even knows she's there yet.


 
It's alright, the police officer talking to Becky about missing Max told her a body heat scanner is being brought to the street.  They'll discover her with that.



ymu said:


> Because they didn't anticipate that there would be any when they filmed it, I guess. They must be frantically clearing it off the set for tomorrow night.



They have a second, completely indoor set for the live show.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 8, 2010)

ymu said:


> Because they didn't anticipate that there would be any when they filmed it, I guess.





I was joking when I asked the question


----------



## ymu (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Santino (Dec 9, 2010)

I've been watching this week after a break of two or three years, and it's taken me three episodes to think 'Oh, that's supposed to be Nicky _Tilsley_.'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

Santino said:


> I've been watching this week after a break of two or three years, and it's taken me three episodes to think 'Oh, that's supposed to be Nicky _Tilsley_.'



How could you not know that, he's almost identical to the old one 




































NOT


----------



## Santino (Dec 9, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How could you not know that, he's almost identical to the old one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I stared at that blank space for a couple of minutes before deciding that it wasn't waiting for a slow-loading image comparing two dissimilar people.


----------



## Santino (Dec 9, 2010)

Is Al-Qaeda going to crash an actual tram into the live episode?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm beginning to suspect Rita goes as well as she only got an MBE last month.  Someone in the know must have put her forward for it knowing she was leaving

(Just guessing though)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

Santino said:


> I stared at that blank space for a couple of minutes before deciding that it wasn't waiting for a slow-loading image comparing two dissimilar people.


 

See post below


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

See post 1357 on page 55


----------



## Iguana (Dec 9, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> See post below


 
I think this is a good time to repost how much he does look like Brian Tilsley.


----------



## Redeyes (Dec 9, 2010)

ymu said:


> How do the practicalities work out though? I mean, they must already have filmed subsequent episodes - soaps are usually months ahead of themselves. They must have a whole second set built.



There was an interview with a guy on set the other night (I think it was on Granada Reports) who said they cleared the set after filming the scenes for the crash and then filmed the rest of this months episodes. Then when they had done that they re-dressed the set exactly how it was for the crash so they could do the live show.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I hope Sunita doesn't go. She's yummy mummy.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 9, 2010)

I missed last night's cos it was so early.

What happened? Did Grimshaw escape the fre with the boy? Has the baby been saved? The only bit I did see was Ashley getting it.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 9, 2010)

aqua said:


> fuck molly is still with us *sigh*


 
Not for long hopefully!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> I missed last night's cos it was so early.
> 
> What happened? Did Grimshaw escape the fre with the boy? Has the baby been saved? The only bit I did see was Ashley getting it.



Tyrone, well, best not to mention it

Peter, again, best not to mention it

The tram driver - tragic


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

moomoo said:


> Not for long hopefully!


 
Molly will die after her last confession


----------



## ymu (Dec 9, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> I missed last night's cos it was so early.
> 
> What happened? Did Grimshaw escape the fre with the boy? Has the baby been saved? The only bit I did see was Ashley getting it.


 
Jason and Simon out safe.

Sunita came round before being whisked off in an ambulance.

Fizz in labour. Stape had a dilemma about going off in the ambulance with her or going to deal with the body. He left in the ambulance.

Peter out, Nick and Ashley trapped, Ashley in a bad way, falling masonry as he told Nick to leave him and get out.

Molly came round but they can't free her until a doctor has checked it's safe to do so - baby Jack is out safely and in an ambulance with Tyrone and Kevin.

Rita is trapped in the shop, unable to reach her mobile phone. Norris is ringing her to let her know what happened, not knowing she is in there.

Ex-army boy having flashbacks at home.

Young Max still not found - reported missing to police, and his mum (Becky's sister) just turned up on the doorstep unexpectedly.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 9, 2010)

ymu said:


> Jason and Simon out safe.
> 
> Sunita came round before being whisked off in an ambulance.
> 
> ...


 
And don't forget how Ciarán was given a very conspicuous all clear and had praise heaped upon him by some of those he helped in a way that suggests he will not be long for this world.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 9, 2010)

ymu said:


> Jason and Simon out safe.
> 
> Sunita came round before being whisked off in an ambulance.
> 
> ...


 
Great! Thanks


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 9, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Tyrone, well, best not to mention it
> 
> Peter, again, best not to mention it
> 
> The tram driver - tragic


----------



## Balbi (Dec 9, 2010)

Hahaha, live lol.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 9, 2010)

hahaha, 'i feel like a right dick'


----------



## Geri (Dec 9, 2010)

Good acting from the woman who plays Claire, I thought.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 9, 2010)

Jane Danson always sets me off crying when she starts. Either she's the best actress in teh whole world or I am an utter sap.


----------



## handyman121 (Dec 9, 2010)

What do they do during the adverts on a "live" show ?  It must be hectic.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 9, 2010)

Balbi said:


> hahaha, 'i feel like a right dick'


 
Did someone say that on the episode?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 9, 2010)

I think Sally Webster keeps forgetting her words!

The good thing is that, even if someone does forget their words, everyone is so upset, that it could just be that they are lost for words for a while because of the shock.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 9, 2010)

Yep, the lad with the balloon before the first ad break.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 9, 2010)

handyman121 said:


> What do they do during the adverts on a "live" show ?  It must be hectic.


 
Have a swift drink?


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2010)

They're doing great aren't they? Much better than the enders live ep last year...


----------



## zoooo (Dec 9, 2010)

Balbi said:


> Yep, the lad with the balloon before the first ad break.


 
Ahh, I remember him saying it now! It didn't register for some reason.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 9, 2010)

Fiz upset my dogs


----------



## Dooby (Dec 9, 2010)

lizzieloo said:


> Fiz upset my dogs


 
Hell, Fiz upset me. She's just really annoying suddenly. I mean I don't expect people dyign in premature labour to suffer in silence, normally like, but SHURRUP Fiz


----------



## Dooby (Dec 9, 2010)

I keep forgetting it's live. I mean you wouldn't know if you didn't know. *tram trauma affecting brain*


----------



## Espresso (Dec 9, 2010)

Suddenly? You must have the patience of a bloody saint. She's been annoying since forever.

I like the way Peter Barlow's hair is as clean as a whistle in the hospital. Was he wearing a hat when the building fell on him or what? All the rest of 'em who came out of The Joinery look like they'd been roling around in cement.


----------



## Dooby (Dec 9, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Suddenly? You must have the patience of a bloody saint. She's been annoying since forever.
> 
> I like the way Peter Barlow's hair is as clean as a whistle in the hospital. Was he wearing a hat when the building fell on him or what? All the rest of 'em who came out of The Joinery look like they'd been roling around in cement.



I found her comedic, but I never wanted to punch her HARD til she was screaming the place down last episode. I'll resent her for just being alive forever now. (I am a lovely person like that)


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2010)

that was nicely done.

'ambulance as soon as possible please, her pulse is pretty weak...'


----------



## K-R-M (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh, with her dieing breath "It's kevin, it's Kevin"


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 9, 2010)

My fella's loving this, he's well chuckling


----------



## Dooby (Dec 9, 2010)

Peter Barlow and his lovely hair looked quite attractive for the first time. It must be that death-chic thing he's got going on.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 9, 2010)

Ooo. Some good stuff tonight.
Leanne got me again at the end. 

But whoever was in charge of the credits must be on whizz.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 9, 2010)

loved that, plenty of laughs


----------



## Shirl (Dec 9, 2010)

I've seen enough episodes of Casualty and London's burning to know they would never have taken Sally into that rubble with Molly.

and not even give her a hard hat, bollocks!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

First thing I said.  Where's Sally's hard hat?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

Sod Peter's hair.  What had happened to David Platt's hair?


----------



## moomoo (Dec 9, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> First thing I said.  Where's Sally's hard hat?


 
Me too!

I welled up a bit when Peter died though.


----------



## aqua (Dec 9, 2010)

wow, compared to bellenders' live episode that was in a different league 

I cried a few times  I blame my hormones


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

Now for Rita


----------



## aqua (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm trying not to think about Rita  It'll set me off again


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

aqua said:


> I'm trying not to think about Rita  It'll set me off again


 
Did I tell you she only got an MBE last month? 

Bit of a coincidence don't you think?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 9, 2010)

Just goes to show that the Urbs are a shower of ninnies.
Said she, who is still welling up watching Alma pop her clogs on this Victoria Wood thingummyjig. Aghghgghg!


----------



## Shirl (Dec 9, 2010)

moomoo said:


> Me too!
> 
> I welled up a bit when Peter died though.


 
Is he dead? they were still pumping his heart at the end.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

and where's Ciaran/Kieran/Kieron/?


----------



## aqua (Dec 9, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did I tell you she only got an MBE last month?
> 
> Bit of a coincidence don't you think?


I chose not to believe you (whilst suspecting you're right but I'm not ready for that yet)



Espresso said:


> Just goes to show that the Urbs are a shower of ninnies.
> Said she, who is still welling up watching Alma pop her clogs on this Victoria Wood thingummyjig. Aghghgghg!


you're a SHE 



Shirl said:


> Is he dead? they were still pumping his heart at the end.


that's what I thought too  although it's not looking good


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

aqua said:


> I chose not to believe you (whilst suspecting you're right but I'm not ready for that yet)


 
You didn't believe it's a bit of a coincidence or that she got an MBE?


----------



## aqua (Dec 9, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You didn't believe it's a bit of a coincidence or that she got an MBE?


 
no choose not to believe you rita is going to croak it


----------



## Espresso (Dec 9, 2010)

aqua said:


> you're a SHE


Oi, you.
I'm already crying my head off. 
The news that I come over as a man on the interwebz is not exactly the best news I've heard this week.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 9, 2010)

Rita can't die.  End of.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 9, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You didn't believe it's a bit of a coincidence or that she got an MBE?


 
See that Emily? No sign of her tonight, was there? 
She's not daft.


----------



## aqua (Dec 9, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Oi, you.
> I'm already crying my head off.
> The news that I come over as a man on the interwebz is not exactly the best news I've heard this week.


 if it helps I'm rubbish at guessing what flavour people are online


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

aqua said:


> no choose not to believe you rita is going to croak it


 
Yeah, otherwise they'd have had to give a posthumous one see


----------



## aqua (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not listening. I am not ready for Rita to die.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

aqua said:


> if it helps I'm rubbish at guessing what flavour people are online



Same as, but I'm 99% sure you're female.  Balbi and Dooby are also showing on this page.  No idea what sex they are.  Balbi is like Bambi so I'm assuming female.  Dooby makes me think of a crooner, so I'm thinking male


----------



## Iguana (Dec 9, 2010)

Who's the dead father of three?  Peter isn't dead, it's a red-herring.  He'll pull through and we'll get the shock news of whoever it is who was killed in the car off-screen.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 9, 2010)

aqua said:


> if it helps I'm rubbish at guessing what flavour people are online


 
Ach. I'm only kidding.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

aqua said:


> I'm not listening. I am not ready for Rita to die.


 
Everyone has to sometimes Aqua.  Rita's been in Corrie long enough.  Norris and the nutter will probably take over the shop


----------



## Balbi (Dec 9, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Same as, but I'm 99% sure you're female.  Balbi and Dooby are also showing on this page.  No idea what sex they are.  Balbi is like Bambi so I'm assuming female.  Dooby makes me think of a crooner, so I'm thinking male


 
Considering I reckon i've met you Min, that's pretty amazing


----------



## dylans (Dec 9, 2010)

Eastenders live was better. I get bored by lingering death and grief scenes and I hate weddings  . This episode had all of them at the same time 

Give me Bradleys fall and splat over Peter and Molly's slow lingering departures with their stuttered last words anytime. I kept thinking "oh FFS Die"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

Balbi said:


> Considering I reckon i've met you Min, that's pretty amazing


 
oh  





















The bit about you being like Bambi or being a female?


----------



## Balbi (Dec 9, 2010)

*waves distinctly male genitalia*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

and last year they reduced Rita's appearances.  This from last year.  She's cheaper dead than alive, so they obviously got her nominated for an MBE to soften the blow  



> The decision to retire her from the Kabin could see the scaling down of 75-year-old Barbara's role as ITV cuts costs. Only William Roache, who plays Ken Barlow, and Eileen Derbyshire have been in the soap longer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

Balbi said:


> *waves distinctly male genitalia*


 

Ah yes, I remember that bit of you


----------



## Iguana (Dec 9, 2010)

Does nobody care about who the dead father of 3 who was killed in his car by The Joinery explosion is?  I just re-watched the explosion scene and this was the last shot of the street before the blast.  The emergency workers mentioned he didn't make it when they walked passed Rita in the cabin.


----------



## Santino (Dec 9, 2010)

It means that only one of Rita and Peter will die.

Can it be Peter, or must it be Rita?


----------



## ymu (Dec 9, 2010)

Santino said:


> It means that only one of Rita and Peter will die.
> 
> Can it be Peter, or must it be Rita?


 
I thought Charlotte was still alive. Ashley and man-in-car are the only confirmed deaths so far, no?


----------



## Santino (Dec 9, 2010)

ymu said:


> I thought Charlotte was still alive. Ashley and man-in-car are the only confirmed deaths so far, no?


 
Molly too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

Santino said:


> It means that only one of Rita and Peter will die.
> 
> Can it be Peter, or must it be Rita?


 

It could be Sunita as it rhymes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm still waiting to hear where Ciaran/Kieran/Kieron is


----------



## ymu (Dec 9, 2010)

Santino said:


> Molly too.


 
Ah. I need to watch it don't I?


----------



## aqua (Dec 9, 2010)

he was in the pub with the others toasting peter


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2010)

aqua said:


> he was in the pub with the others toasting peter


 
ah, must have missed him.

Maybe he'll die saving Rita?


----------



## Iguana (Dec 10, 2010)

I've gone through the Street characters who are fathers of 3.  Not counting Jim's daughter Katie who died a day after she was born many years ago, Bill Webster is the only father of 3 and he hasn't been around since the explosion.


----------



## Geri (Dec 10, 2010)

Kevin is the father of three, but not many people know that yet!


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 10, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> First thing I said.  Where's Sally's hard hat?


 
I think one of the firemen said something like 'get her a hard hat' before Sally went into the shop wreckage. Could they have forgotten it in all the excitement of doing a live ep?


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 10, 2010)

dylans said:


> Eastenders live was better. I get bored by lingering death and grief scenes and I hate weddings  . This episode had all of them at the same time
> 
> Give me Bradleys fall and splat over Peter and Molly's slow lingering departures with their stuttered last words anytime. I kept thinking "oh FFS Die"


 

Eastenders live was better, I think Corrie tried to do too much in a short time. Also, EastEnders tend to do big drama better.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 10, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> Eastenders live was better, I think Corrie tried to do too much in a short time. Also, EastEnders tend to do big drama better.


 
I don't think Eastenders do anything better than Corrie. Then again, I no longer watch Eastenders so maybe I'm missing something more than shouting, going 'up west' and coming back laden with expensive carrier bags, and misery.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 10, 2010)

Shirl said:


> I don't think Eastenders do anything better than Corrie. Then again, I no longer watch Eastenders so maybe I'm missing something more than shouting, going 'up west' and coming back laden with expensive carrier bags, and misery.


 
They do good one off episodes. The storylines currently are all over the place, but it has got funnier, perhaps because they seem to have head hunted one of Corrie's top writers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> I think one of the firemen said something like 'get her a hard hat' before Sally went into the shop wreckage. Could they have forgotten it in all the excitement of doing a live ep?


 
Yeah, I remember that, but maybe she insisted she didn't want to mess her hair up


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> I think one of the firemen said something like 'get her a hard hat' before Sally went into the shop wreckage. Could they have forgotten it in all the excitement of doing a live ep?


 
Yeah, they definitely said that, could have then forgotten, or just found it would still let you see Sally's face so wasn't as useful as it should be.  the woman who wrote last nights episode used to be in a theatre company with mrs belboid, and they co-wrote one thing 25 years ago.  therefore mrs b taught her everything she knows and was actually responsible for last nights magnificence. or something

Very very impressive episode overall, possibly more for the technical skill they showed tho. Peter and Ken were a bit crap, but everyone else did grand jobs.  Whatserface coming back (Max's mum) was great, and how they could somehow make me well up at Ashleys death _again_ is astounding.

Re the dead father of three, surely a bigger clue must be how did the firement know him well enough to knnow he was a Stockport County fan?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2010)

belboid said:


> Yeah, they definitely said that, could have then forgotten, or just found it would still let you see Sally's face so wasn't as useful as it should be.  the woman who wrote last nights episode used to be in a theatre company with mrs belboid, and they co-wrote one thing 25 years ago.  therefore mrs b taught her everything she knows and was actually responsible for last nights magnificence. or something
> 
> Very very impressive episode overall, possibly more for the technical skill they showed tho. Peter and Ken were a bit crap, but everyone else did grand jobs.  Whatserface coming back (Max's mum) was great, and how they could somehow make me well up at Ashleys death _again_ is astounding.
> 
> Re the dead father of three, surely a bigger clue must be how did the firement know him well enough to knnow he was a Stockport County fan?


 

Could have had any car gadget/dashboard thing to suggest so or may have had Stockport tickets on him or a Stockport scarf, keyring, loads of things


----------



## Santino (Dec 10, 2010)

I thought it was Weatherfield County.


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2010)

oh forgot they were called County too.  David used to play for them of course.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2010)

I've been out of the loop- what was stape the Beast doing with that body ?


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2010)

fucking it.  He is now a necrobeast


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2010)

also: molly carking it with a deathbed confession to sally was TV's most gorgonzola moment of 2010


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 10, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> also: molly carking it with a deathbed confession to sally was TV's most gorgonzola moment of 2010


 
Was I imagining it or was Sally clearly leaning on the concrete beam that had trapped Molly in the first place, thereby hastening her demise?


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2010)

she certainly did seem to be!


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Dec 10, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> also: molly carking it with a deathbed confession to sally was TV's most gorgonzola moment of 2010



I thought Molly and Sally had the hardest scenes to pull off and played blinders. Nick also did really well and I normally think he's ham city, he seemed the most relaxed of all the cast with the whole live thing.  Fizz, Janice and Peter were pretty bad though. I found last nights 1hr live ep quite traumatising overall, I'm quite looking forward to someone cracking the first post tram crash joke to lighten the mood a little.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2010)

I thought peter and the wedding scene was pretty good tbf. Molly's death was lame 'cough cough, come closer...closer' etc


----------



## Iguana (Dec 10, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, I remember that, but maybe she insisted she didn't want to mess her hair up


 
Afaik, Sally still wears a wig as her hair is still pretty bitty since her chemo.  Sally Webster only needed radiation so didn't lose her hair, while at the same time Sally Dynevor needed chemo and did.  She's on the 50 Greatest Corrie moments and she only has a fuzz on her head.  I'm not sure how long ago it was filmed but I doubt her hair is as long or as full as what we are seeing.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 10, 2010)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> I thought Molly and Sally had the hardest scenes to pull off and played blinders. Nick also did really well and I normally think he's ham city, he seemed the most relaxed of all the cast with the whole live thing.  Fizz, Janice and Peter were pretty bad though.


 
I thought Molly and Peter were pretty bad, though I've never seen anyone die of trauma inflicted injuries (actually I've never seen anyone die) so perhaps they were accurate.  I thought some of Claire's anguish was very, very fake, she was the least convincing to me.  Sunita was really shit too.  During her first two lines her voice was faint and she sounded like someone who'd been badly injured and just awoken.  Then straight away her voice snapped back to normal, all perky and fervent.

However I think Leanne was fantastic, especially at the very end.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Dec 10, 2010)

Iguana said:


> However I think Leanne was fantastic, especially at the very end.


 
Producing tears on demand -even with the tricks of the trade - for live TV is really something.  Yeah I had forgotten about Leanne, she was great.


----------



## Apathy (Dec 10, 2010)

belboid said:


> Re the dead father of three, surely a bigger clue must be how did the firement know him well enough to knnow he was a Stockport County fan?



Fuck! Thats my dad


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Afaik, Sally still wears a wig as her hair is still pretty bitty since her chemo.  Sally Webster only needed radiation so didn't lose her hair, while at the same time Sally Dynevor needed chemo and did.  She's on the 50 Greatest Corrie moments and she only has a fuzz on her head.  I'm not sure how long ago it was filmed but I doubt her hair is as long or as full as what we are seeing.


 

Yes, I realise she lost her hair and when I said maybe she didn't want to mess her hair up, I was actually thinking she might be worried her wig might get knocked off crawling around in restricted spaces so they let her off


----------



## Iguana (Dec 10, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, I realise she lost her hair and when I said maybe she didn't want to mess her hair up, I was actually thinking she might be worried her wig might get knocked off crawling around in restricted spaces so they let her off


 
Perhaps they had a hard hat with hair attached but they mislaid it just before the shot?


----------



## Onket (Dec 10, 2010)

Adequate protection was provided. Did you all miss the paramedic hold his hand above her head?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 10, 2010)

I think that worrying about the whereabouts of Sally's hard hat are a bit misplaced. Yes, in real life anyone in there would have to be wearing protective clothing and have a hard hat on. 
But in real life, there is no way in hell she'd have been allowed in there, not a chance. 

We all know Coronation St is not real life, of course, but it seems weird to me that there is an expectation of reality in one tiny portion of a set up that has no basis in reality.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2010)

Onket said:


> Adequate protection was provided. Did you all miss the paramedic hold his hand above her head?


 
I think that was to stop sparks flying in her face, not prevent lumps of masonry clouting her on the head


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I think that worrying about the whereabouts of Sally's hard hat are a bit misplaced. Yes, in real life anyone in there would have to be wearing protective clothing and have a hard hat on.
> But in real life, there is no way in hell she'd have been allowed in there, not a chance.
> 
> We all know Coronation St is not real life, of course, but it seems weird to me that there is an expectation of reality in one tiny portion of a set up that has no basis in reality.




cp


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I think that worrying about the whereabouts of Sally's hard hat are a bit misplaced. Yes, in real life anyone in there would have to be wearing protective clothing and have a hard hat on.
> But in real life, there is no way in hell she'd have been allowed in there, not a chance.
> 
> We all know Coronation St is not real life, of course, but it seems weird to me that there is an expectation of reality in one tiny portion of a set up that has no basis in reality.




We all know that, but can't you just let us nitpick anyway?  Furthermore, how would Molly have been able to confess to Sally if the firemen hadn't let her through


----------



## Espresso (Dec 10, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> We all know that, but can't you just let us nitpick anyway?


 
Hey, I'm not stopping you. I have no power in that direction. Or many others, come to that.
I just found it interesting, that's all.


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2010)

there is also the minor detail that a fireman said 'get her a hard hat' - so they clearly intended her to wear one


----------



## Espresso (Dec 10, 2010)

belboid said:


> there is also the minor detail that a fireman said 'get her a hard hat' - so they clearly intended her to wear one


 
Well, that's true enough. So maybe her not wearing one was just the prop equivalent of someone fluffing their lines.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Perhaps they had a hard hat with hair attached but they mislaid it just before the shot?




Hope it's not buried in the rubble, they may go looking for Sally


----------



## ymu (Dec 10, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I think that worrying about the whereabouts of Sally's hard hat are a bit misplaced. Yes, in real life anyone in there would have to be wearing protective clothing and have a hard hat on.
> But in real life, there is no way in hell she'd have been allowed in there, not a chance.
> 
> We all know Coronation St is not real life, of course, but it seems weird to me that there is an expectation of reality in one tiny portion of a set up that has no basis in reality.


Not really the point, though, is it? Good film/TV drama relies on a suspension of disbelief. Elements which pull us back to viewing it as 'not real' are jarring. Noting such elements is perfectly valid criticism.

Having said that, I thought Ken's was the only really crap acting. Molly can be excused for the appalling script she had to deal with.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 10, 2010)

ymu said:


> Not really the point, though, is it? Good film/TV drama relies on a suspension of disbelief. Elements which pull us back to viewing it as 'not real' are jarring. Noting such elements is perfectly valid criticism.
> 
> Having said that, I thought Ken's was the only really crap acting. Molly can be excused for the appalling script she had to deal with.


 
But that *is* precisely the point I was pondering. I am not suggesting that it's wrong to point out things in drama which are jarring; more wondering *why* it was solely that bit which was jarring, given that there seemed to be no problem suspending disbelief up to that point. 
Why was that the tipping point? What made the hat the element which pulled us back? I dunno, so that's why I mentioned it. I just found it intruguing, that's all.

And you are right about Ken, his acting was pants. And seeing as he was in some scenes with Leanne, he was shown up even more, because she was easily the best thing in it.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 10, 2010)

Still hope for Peter


----------



## Espresso (Dec 10, 2010)

Mind you if he wakes up and sees Carla the black widow looking down at him, he might just have a heart attack. 
She's seen off a husband, a lover and an ex-husband in the time we've known her.


----------



## Apathy (Dec 10, 2010)

Espresso said:


> She's seen off a husband, a lover and an ex-husband in the time we've known her.


 
you would tho


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2010)

ooh, come on!  save Rita


----------



## Espresso (Dec 10, 2010)

Apathy said:


> you would tho


 
Naaah, not me. But you raise an interesting point. If I had to pick a character to have wild and indiscriminate sex with, it'd be Ciaran. For he is a fine, fine exampe of shaggable.
That said, there was a luvverly doctor in it a while ago, when Aadi banged his head/Simon duffed him up. Shame he's not ministering to wounded in the hospital. He was yum.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2010)

Save Kevin Webster.  He's going to need saving


----------



## Shirl (Dec 10, 2010)

Sally's going to be giving him some grief in the next few weeks, I hope so anyway.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 10, 2010)

Kevin webster should be destroyed.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 10, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Shame he's not ministering to wounded in the hospital. He was yum.


 
He's ministering the wounded on the street.  He coincidently decided to have his first ever post work drink at the Rovers on Monday night.  He gave Gail a pep talk and reminded her she was a first-aider, he looked after Fiz in the factory and gave Ciarán the OK at the cafe.


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2010)

yay, come on Wayne!

'What is it with me and trams?'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2010)

Rita's getting a lot of funny lines


----------



## Espresso (Dec 10, 2010)

Iguana said:


> He's ministering the wounded on the street.  He coincidently decided to have his first ever post work drink at the Rovers on Monday night.  He gave Gail a pep talk and reminded her she was a first-aider, he looked after Fiz in the factory and gave Ciarán the OK at the cafe.


 
Naah, I didn't mean him. 
That's Dr Carter who did all those things you said; he works at the medical centre. The man I meant was a black man of about fifty with a shaved head who worked at the hospital, not a pretty thirtysomething white man who looks like he could be Liam Connor's long lost brother.


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2010)

great final sequence. Another tear in me eye, despite the fucking music


----------



## Iguana (Dec 10, 2010)

Whose the hell is the 4th funeral? 

I do not want to wait 3 more days!  Jerks!


----------



## Iguana (Dec 10, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Naah, I didn't mean him.
> That's Dr Carter who did all those things you said; he works at the medical centre. The man I meant was a black man of about fifty with a shaved head who worked at the hospital, not a pretty thirtysomething white man who looks like he could be Liam Connor's long lost brother.


 
Oooh!  I remember him, he had that great knicker-melting voice!  Who did he treat?

(I've just re-read your post, Aadi.)


----------



## Espresso (Dec 10, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Whose the hell is the 4th funeral?
> 
> I do not want to wait 3 more days!  Jerks!


 
Tyrone'll murder Kevin. 
Then poor little BabyJack will end up being fostered by Becky and Steve.


----------



## ymu (Dec 10, 2010)

We've got 4 dead. Ashley, Molly, Charlotte and man in car.

Man in car might be Jim McDonald? The twins had a sister, no? And wasn't he a fireman?


----------



## Iguana (Dec 10, 2010)

ymu said:


> We've got 4 dead. Ashley, Molly, Charlotte and man in car.
> 
> Man in car might be Jim McDonald? The twins had a sister, no? And wasn't he a fireman?


 
It must be Jim.  Perhaps he had pics of Steve, Andy and Katie in his wallet/glove compartment which survived.


----------



## ymu (Dec 10, 2010)

If it is Jim, the emergency services would likely know him - hence the three kids and county supporter stuff. That bit of dialogue is not likely to refer to bits and pieces found in a burnt out car.


----------



## Apathy (Dec 10, 2010)

Espresso said:


> a black man of about fifty



nah, carla is nicer

or Fizz


----------



## Shirl (Dec 10, 2010)

belboid said:


> great final sequence. Another tear in me eye, despite the fucking music


 
I loved that final sequence too. Except for effing u2.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 10, 2010)

I missed the bit about the dead man in the car. Are you sure it was significant?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2010)

Shirl said:


> I missed the bit about the dead man in the car. Are you sure it was significant?


 

I reckon so, otherwise who's the other death going to be IF Peter, Rita and Sunita don't die?

Jim doesn't rhyme with any of the above so deserves to go, plus I can't stand his accent so I can't


----------



## ymu (Dec 10, 2010)

Shirl said:


> I missed the bit about the dead man in the car. Are you sure it was significant?


 
Pretty sure, yes. I will list my reasons thusly:

1. They haven't killed off any extras - even the tram driver survives.

2. There was a significant scene with one fireman/paramedic talking to another about a dead man in a car that had caught the full force of the blast, and the fireman/paramedic who had dealt with him knew enough to say that he had three kids and was a County supporter. 

3. With everything else going on, there is just no purpose to that scene (see point 2) if they're not ramping up the horror by killing extras (see point 1).


----------



## Espresso (Dec 10, 2010)

Shirl said:


> I missed the bit about the dead man in the car. Are you sure it was significant?


 
I don't think so. As for the firemen saying he was a father of three, how would they know how many kids this dead man had? Because if this father of three was Jim, it seems unlikely to me that 
A) He'd have photos of two grown men of thrity odd and another one of a babby in his wallet
B) Even if he did, the logical thought would be that the baby was his brand spanking new grandchild, courtesy of one of these two grown men.

I think the dead man in the car is just collateral damage and won't count in the Coronation St death tally.

Seems to me it's  Ashley, Molly, Charlotte and A.N Other.
I reckon the last one will be someone completely unsuspected up to now. I gave a dark and sad idea that Ciaran might die of someting undiagnosed. Boyzonificus Reunionata Touritis, maybe. Maybe Kevin will commit suicide. Maybe Norris will keel over, just to avoid Mary. Maybe Bill will have a heart attack. Maybe Deirdre will. Maybe Emily will smother herself with that blanket, she looked pretty close to it tonight.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 10, 2010)

It looks like Peter's going to be alright.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 10, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I don't think so. As for the firemen saying he was a father of three, how would they know how many kids this dead man had? Because if this father of three was Jim, it seems unlikely to me that
> A) He'd have photos of two grown men of thrity odd and another one of a babby in his wallet
> B) Even if he did, the logical thought would be that the baby was his brand spanking new grandchild, courtesy of one of these two grown men.
> 
> ...


 
I'm liking all of that. I hope you're right and one of those gets it. Kevin topping himself would be good, Sally and Tyrone could get married and live happily ever after with
Baby Jack.


----------



## ymu (Dec 10, 2010)

There was a clear implication that the fireman/paramedic knew the dead man personally - the dialogue would be pointless otherwise.

Jim was/is a fireman.


----------



## Celt (Dec 10, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Molly will die after her last confession



sally should have strangled her



ymu said:


> There was a clear implication that the fireman/paramedic knew the dead man personally - the dialogue would be pointless otherwise.
> 
> Jim was/is a fireman.


 
Jim was ex milatry but I really don't remember a fireman phase - believe me I would


What a shocker Peter is still with us 

Carla and Leanne was great acting


----------



## ymu (Dec 11, 2010)

Celt said:


> Jim was ex milatry but I really don't remember a fireman phase - believe me I would


You're right!

Who was the fireman then? I'm sure there was one.


----------



## Celt (Dec 11, 2010)

Hang on that sounds familiar, there was someone, who doubled as a male stripper - did a well raunchy dance - Sam, ?

oh no thats 






was there a mechanic who did  a fireman stripper ???

Tyrones predecessor?


----------



## Iguana (Dec 11, 2010)

Shirl said:


> I loved that final sequence too. Except for effing u2.


 
In Ireland we got the final sequence to Joan Baez singing Forever Young.  We have no truck with U2 in Ireland.

It's here from 8 minutes but I don't know if it can be seen out of Ireland. http://www.tv3.ie/shows.php?request=coronationstreet&tv3_preview=&video=30251


----------



## Apathy (Dec 11, 2010)

Celt said:


> Hang on that sounds familiar, there was someone, who doubled as a male stripper - did a well raunchy dance - Sam, ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
he was played by scott wright, he was a great actor if im being sarcastic


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 11, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I think that worrying about the whereabouts of Sally's hard hat are a bit misplaced. Yes, in real life anyone in there would have to be wearing protective clothing and have a hard hat on.
> But in real life, there is no way in hell she'd have been allowed in there, not a chance.
> 
> We all know Coronation St is not real life, of course, but it seems weird to me that there is an expectation of reality in one tiny portion of a set up that has no basis in reality.


 
I know what you mean but I don't agree. Sally being allowed through to see Molly wouldn't happen in real life but to properly serve the plot and heighten the drama in Corrie she was, and, as a viewer, you just have to suspend disbelief and go with it. However, after that Molly's death scene really needs to make sense logically to stop what has happened jarring any more than it has already. So Sally not having a hard hat and leaning all over the concrete beam crushing Molly are a big deal because they're stretching something that was a pretty thin premise in the first place to absolute breaking point. It's like a cumulative effect - one misstep for the sake of drama they can get away with, but three looks a little bit slapdash and pulls you out of the story.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 11, 2010)

Iguana said:


> In Ireland we got the final sequence to Joan Baez singing Forever Young.  We have no truck with U2 in Ireland.
> 
> It's here from 8 minutes but I don't know if it can be seen out of Ireland. http://www.tv3.ie/shows.php?request=coronationstreet&tv3_preview=&video=30251


 
How strange! I only have it from wolfie that it was U2 because I didn't recognise who it was, I just didn't like it. How come you got Joan Baez then?
That video doesn't work out of Ireland.

By the way, I thought that you were someone I've met in Brixton, have you always been in Ireland and are you not the person I've met? 
I do find the internet very confusing


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2010)

Apathy said:


> nah, carla is nicer
> 
> or Fizz


 
why is she doing an impression of the Duchess of Cornwall?


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2010)

Iguana said:


> In Ireland we got the final sequence to Joan Baez singing Forever Young.


 
hmmm, I'm not sure that would have been much better.

What am I talking about, of course it would!


----------



## Iguana (Dec 11, 2010)

Shirl said:


> By the way, I thought that you were someone I've met in Brixton, have you always been in Ireland and are you not the person I've met?
> I do find the internet very confusing


 
I'm probably the person you met  I just moved back to Ireland after 5 years in London.  I've been to a few of the offlines.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 11, 2010)

Iguana said:


> I'm probably the person you met  I just moved back to Ireland after 5 years in London.  I've been to a few of the offlines.


 
Thank god for that, I'm not bonkers


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2010)

Anyway, what about the person in the car possibly being Martin Platt?


----------



## Iguana (Dec 11, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anyway, what about the person in the car possibly being Martin Platt?



I thought of him but he technically has 4 children doesn't he?  He adopted Nick and Sarah, had David with Gail and a daughter with Robyn.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2010)

Iguana said:


> I thought of him but he technically has 4 children doesn't he?  He adopted Nick and Sarah, had David with Gail and a daughter with Robyn.


 
Oh right, maybe not then


----------



## aqua (Dec 11, 2010)

Shirl said:


> Thank god for that, I'm not bonkers


errrr 

I missed Friday nights episode, can't wait for the omnibus tomorrow


----------



## aqua (Dec 12, 2010)

that was ace


----------



## Shirl (Dec 12, 2010)

aqua said:


> errrr
> 
> I missed Friday nights episode, can't wait for the omnibus tomorrow


 
You implying that I *am* bonkers?


----------



## aqua (Dec 12, 2010)

I might be


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2010)

I hope it's not Jim McDonald.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2010)

Onket said:


> I hope it's not Jim McDonald.


 
I hope it is, so I do


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, you did that joke on the last page too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2010)

Onket said:


> Yeah, you did that joke on the last page too.


 
I did didn't I, so I did


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2010)

You don't want to drag it out, so you don't.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2010)

Onket said:


> You don't want to drag it out, so you don't.


 
I do, so I do

Oh no, if he dies, we'll have to do this *all the time* in his honour, so we will


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2010)

You are correct, so you are.

Etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2010)

Onket said:


> You are correct, so you are.
> 
> Etc.


 
I am, amn't I, so I am

I've had enough of this bollocks so I have


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2010)

So have I, so I have.

I have, so.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 13, 2010)

You lot should catch yourselves on, so you should.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Onket said:


> So have I, so I have.
> 
> I have, so.


 
I'm off to Belfast tomorrow, you and minnie are getting me in the mood, so y'are


----------



## Shirl (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm sure Janice didn't have such awful hair before the tram crash, it's amazing what shock can do


----------



## Espresso (Dec 13, 2010)

It's looking like calling the baby Hope was tempting fate. Awww. Poor little Hope Stape.


----------



## madzone (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm fed up of John Stape getting away with killing everyone now.


----------



## ymu (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm fed up that they didn't kill that storyline off when they had the chance.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 13, 2010)

ymu said:


> I'm fed up that they didn't kill that storyline off when they had the chance.


 
I get the impression that it will go on, and on, and on.  If for no other reason than it will cheer Sally right up.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2010)

Iguana said:


> You lot should catch yourselves on, so you should.



We should, shouldn't we, yes we should



Shirl said:


> I'm off to Belfast tomorrow, you and minnie are getting me in the mood, so y'are



why do you want to go there?  It's full of Irish so it is


----------



## Onket (Dec 14, 2010)

I love the Stape stuff, just when you think he's pulled it off there's something else.


----------



## Pip (Dec 15, 2010)

When is tonight's Corrie on please?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 15, 2010)

Tomorrow, twice. 
Two Emmerdales and two Coronation Streets. That's a lot of soapy goodness.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 15, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Tomorrow, twice.
> Two Emmerdales and two Coronation Streets. That's a lot of soapy goodness.


 
Really?  I thought it was back to "normal" with one tomorrow and two on Friday.  (I still think Wednesday is normal, Thursday feels just wrong.  )


----------



## Espresso (Dec 15, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Really?  I thought it was back to "normal" with one tomorrow and two on Friday.  (I still think Wednesday is normal, Thursday feels just wrong.  )


 
Actually, you are right and I am talking pish
Sorry about that.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 15, 2010)

I miss my daily Corrie fix.  I wish that, seeing as how they make 5 episodes a week, they would show them each day.  It reminds me of when I was little, RTÉ was playing catch-up with ITV so used to show Corrie Mon-Fri.  It was weird when they caught up and it was only on a few times a week.


----------



## aqua (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll never get used to it being on a Thursday


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 15, 2010)

Iguana said:


> I miss my daily Corrie fix.  I wish that, seeing as how they make 5 episodes a week, they would show them each day.  It reminds me of when I was little, RTÉ was playing catch-up with ITV so used to show Corrie Mon-Fri.  It was weird when they caught up and it was only on a few times a week.


 

God, RTE was shit


----------



## Shirl (Dec 15, 2010)

madzone said:


> I'm fed up of John Stape getting away with killing everyone now.


 
Charlotte is the first person he's killed.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 17, 2010)

OMG Kevin landing on top of the coffin, I nearly wet myself I laughed so much


----------



## aqua (Dec 17, 2010)

Shirl said:


> OMG Kevin landing on top of the coffin, I nearly wet myself I laughed so much


I missed the first half so came in right in the middle of it and yeah, howled when I saw that  I hate the Kevin character so am so pleased


----------



## Iguana (Dec 17, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> God, RTE was shit


 
Well Corrie has been around longer than RTÉ's television service so RTÉ were always going to have to play catch-up once they bought the rights to show it.  It's not different from any station buying the rights to a programme that's already been running for some time.  It used to be the same with Emmerdale (Farm - I think they'd caught up before the plane crash).


----------



## belboid (Dec 18, 2010)

marvellous, swearing, even a simple 'bugger' is too much during the live episode, but they could get away with a 'bastard' tonight!


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2010)

That really was fantastic stuff. Kevin doing the speech and saying he's always wanted a son, well, not him, Ty, yes, Ty always wanted a son, etc, etc. Brilliantly farcical.


----------



## madzone (Dec 19, 2010)

Why does everyone like Fizz so much? I'm watching the omnibus and I just want to twat her.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 19, 2010)

madzone said:


> Why does everyone like Fizz so much? I'm watching the omnibus and I just want to twat her.


 
It's because she's a nice person who never wants to twat anybody


----------



## madzone (Dec 19, 2010)

Shirl said:


> It's because she's a nice person who never wants to twat anybody


 
She's fucking annoying. Overacted squeaking and gurning. Get rid.


----------



## Onket (Dec 19, 2010)

madzone said:


> She's fucking annoying. Overacted squeaking and gurning. Get rid.


 
Hmmmm.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 19, 2010)

She is a massive gurner. And a bit of a ranting harpy.
I still quite like her though.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 20, 2010)

Tyrone working it out while stood silently at the graveside was excellent telly and good work from him and Kevin.


----------



## aqua (Dec 20, 2010)

why are they carrying on with the john stape story line? it's fucking stupid and I hate it


----------



## Onket (Dec 21, 2010)

It's hilarious, tbf.


----------



## Pip (Dec 22, 2010)

WHERE IS CORRIE? First no second Monday night ep, and tonight a complete absence from the TV guide.

I AM NOT HAPPY


----------



## Iguana (Dec 22, 2010)

It's not on Wednesday's any more because of football.  It's on tomorrow, two on Friday and one on Saturday.


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 26, 2010)

why is tracy out?
 did i miss something?


----------



## Geri (Dec 26, 2010)

barney_pig said:


> why is tracy out?
> did i miss something?


 
She is out pending a re-trial I think, due to the forensic expert (I think) being a bit dodgy in other cases.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 26, 2010)

Geri said:


> She is out pending a re-trial I think, due to the forensic expert (I think) being a bit dodgy in other cases.


 I know it's only a soap but this is bugging me, she always said she'd killed him, the trial was about motif and whether she did it out of self defence or not, so I'm a bit  about how this would get her released.

Maybe she will go back to prison??


----------



## Iguana (Dec 26, 2010)

_angel_ said:


> I know it's only a soap but this is bugging me, she always said she'd killed him, the trial was about motif and whether she did it out of self defence or not, so I'm a bit  about how this would get her released.



She said she killed him in self-defence but the prosecution forensic expert said she couldn't have received the knife slash to her arm before she hit him, so she must have killed him first and then cut herself (which she did).  The jury believed the forensic expert.  Now that he's proved to be dodgy his testimony can be struck off, so she's being retried.


----------



## Onket (Dec 27, 2010)

Tracy is shit. This is poor.

Not seen the Christmas Day episode yet though.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 27, 2010)

If they absolutely *must* have Tracy Barlow in it, surely they could have recast the role? The actress is shockingly shite.


----------



## metalguru (Dec 27, 2010)

Iguana said:


> She said she killed him in self-defence but the prosecution forensic expert said she couldn't have received the knife slash to her arm before she hit him, so she must have killed him first and then cut herself (which she did).  The jury believed the forensic expert.  Now that he's proved to be dodgy his testimony can be struck off, so she's being retried.



Did she say she's out on bail at one point, pending re-trial? In real life, would she simply be let out without conditions, and able to pick up her kid etc...Or would there be some kind of agreement worked out with social services about access rights and so on?


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 27, 2010)

Iguana said:


> She said she killed him in self-defence but the prosecution forensic expert said she couldn't have received the knife slash to her arm before she hit him, so she must have killed him first and then cut herself (which she did).  The jury believed the forensic expert.  Now that he's proved to be dodgy his testimony can be struck off, so she's being retried.



OK


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 27, 2010)

Espresso said:


> If they absolutely *must* have Tracy Barlow in it, surely they could have recast the role? The actress is shockingly shite.


 
I think she's been directed to over act, I can't remember her being that bad before. But then I couldn't remember Daniella Westbrook being as shit as she was until she came back into EastEnders.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 27, 2010)

Well I think she's always been tripe. Smirking and shouting seem to be her entire artistic repertoire.


----------



## aqua (Dec 30, 2010)

i hate the john stape character still, I don't find it funny at all but he's slunk into second most hated place now that stupid idiot character tracey is back - she's a shit actress, the character is shit, worse xmas episode ever (just catching up now)


----------



## Onket (Dec 30, 2010)

Really disappointing. Nick's gone back to being a complete tool, after 5 or 6 episodes of him actually being ok. Tracey is clearly just an even worse replacement for Becky's sister, who was fucking cringingly bad herself. The John Stape thing is dragging a bit now, but I spose you can't have a character murder someone and then nothing come of it. I actually quite liked the Stape farce aspect of the show recently, but they've milked it a bit too long now.

Can't really think of any aspect of it that's actually any good at the moment. Quite liked Becky's silver outfit and Tina's Mrs Christmas outfit or whatever it was in the christmas episode, obviously, but that's about it.


----------



## aqua (Dec 30, 2010)

that sums it up well for me too onket - very disappointed with the whole thing tbh


----------



## Espresso (Dec 30, 2010)

If you're only catching up now you've still got the true gut wrenchingly trerrible antics of tonight to look forward to. I'd recommend a stiff gin when you sit down to watch it.


----------



## Geri (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh God, that was horrific.


----------



## Onket (Dec 31, 2010)

I've not seen it yet.

((((me))))


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 31, 2010)

The writing is shit, especially the Tracey character.. wouldn't she be trying to be nice to people as she has a retrial coming up?


----------



## Shirl (Dec 31, 2010)

Geri said:


> Oh God, that was horrific.


 
Worst thing I've ever seen on Corrie, I really wanted to vomit 

I might have to stop watching soon if it doesn't get better.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 31, 2010)

I've got to the point where I don't care if I watch it or not and I used to be it's biggest fan.  It's gone right downhill imo.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't watch this too much, but is that little runt shagging Tracy Barlow?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 31, 2010)

Spymaster said:


> I don't watch this too much, but is that little runt shagging Tracy Barlow?



His brain's in his dick obviously


----------



## madzone (Dec 31, 2010)

Both mr madz and mini madz have just both said they fancy Tracey Barlow. Someone rescue me


----------



## dylans (Dec 31, 2010)

madzone said:


> Both mr madz and mini madz have just both said they fancy Tracey Barlow. Someone rescue me


 
Erm..... now you mention it.....


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 31, 2010)

is the little runt david platt? Havedn't seen corrie for a week or so. I hate all the current storylines, especially the really boring and riddiculous john stape one.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 31, 2010)

Lol. Can I have a shandwich Shally?


----------



## Epona (Dec 31, 2010)

Excellent


----------



## Espresso (Dec 31, 2010)

Once upon a time, no one could look sideways at anyone in Coronation St without them getting a smack in the kisser. Or a pint poured over their head if they happened to be in The Rovers.
Tracy was so unspeakably nasty to everyone, she should have been drowned and had seven shades knocked out of her looooooooooooooong before she went home. 

So, who do we think it was?


----------



## zoooo (Dec 31, 2010)

Mad campervan woman, hopefully.

Ooh! Or Amy!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 31, 2010)

Ashleys wife I reckon......


----------



## zoooo (Dec 31, 2010)

Ahh, yes. 
That would make the double then. After suffering the death of a loved one over the New Year period, women either steal babies or commit murder.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 31, 2010)

Two of her sons cocks stabbing gail tilsley in the back. What foul deeds.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 31, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Two of her sons cocks stabbing gail tilsley in the back. What foul deeds.


 
I had to really think about that one! (Horrible image) But I get it now.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 31, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Ooh! Or Amy!


Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenius! 
The apple doesn't fall far from the tree, after all. 
And she did look menacing with that dolly earlier on. Shades of her Mummy dispatching Charlie with the statuette.


----------



## Epona (Jan 1, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Mad campervan woman, hopefully.


 
Noooo, Scary Mary is the most entertaining character but mostly harmless - the mini-story last year where she was away with Norris for the bank holiday weekend, where it all went a bit "Misery" was the best thing on telly for ages   Oh bloody hell, that is apart from Hayley getting to her wedding on that railway contraption, like Boudicca on a fucking chariot (powered largely by Fizz iirc), that was Mary's doing too!

I think I have had this storyline spoiled for me however


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 1, 2011)

I think it was Gary.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 1, 2011)

Relative of Charlie Stubbs?


----------



## aqua (Jan 1, 2011)

watching this mornings omnibus now, am more than a lot bored with it


----------



## killer b (Jan 1, 2011)

has tracy been offed? nice one...


----------



## aqua (Jan 1, 2011)

don't think so no


----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 1, 2011)

I reckon she has - four deaths were promised.


----------



## madzone (Jan 1, 2011)

Ground Elder said:


> I reckon she has - four deaths were promised.


 http://www.metro.co.uk/tv/850589-co...erals-and-a-wedding-tag-line-deemed-a-cop-out


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't think she has.  I'm sure her new contract runs for 6 months.  What would be the point of a 6-month contract if she's only just returned?


----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 1, 2011)

madzone said:


> http://www.metro.co.uk/tv/850589-co...erals-and-a-wedding-tag-line-deemed-a-cop-out


Is that a spoiler?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2011)

Ground Elder said:


> Is that a spoiler?



I think it is.  I never knew that.  Madzone posting spoilers.  Who'd have thunk it


----------



## madzone (Jan 1, 2011)

Ground Elder said:


> Is that a spoiler?


 


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think it is.  I never knew that.  Madzone posting spoilers.  Who'd have thunk it


 
Errrr......How can it be a spoiler for something that's already happened? :faceplam:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2011)

madzone said:


> Errrr......How can it be a spoiler for something that's already happened? :faceplam:


 
Because we never knew it had happened (ie. the taxi driver).  Nobody told us until you went and spoilt it for us


----------



## madzone (Jan 1, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Because we never knew it had happened (ie. the taxi driver).  Nobody told us until you went and spoilt it for us


 
Good. I'm glad.


----------



## Sweaves (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm sure Tracy will pull through.  She's so sassy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2011)

madzone said:


> Good. I'm glad.


 
It's alright, you didn't really.  I knew the fourth death was the occupant of that car.  Just didn't know who it was


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2011)

Sweaves said:


> I'm sure Tracy will pull through.  She's so sassy.


 
See post 2256


----------



## Espresso (Jan 1, 2011)

I wonder if her shaggery with David and Nick will end up with her becoming pregnant. Strikes me as likely in soapland.


----------



## aqua (Jan 1, 2011)

my god that was fucking shit  I think it's time I stopped watching


----------



## madzone (Jan 1, 2011)

aqua said:


> my god that was fucking shit  I think it's time I stopped watching


 
Was it on tonight??


----------



## aqua (Jan 1, 2011)

no I was watching the omnibus from this morning


----------



## madzone (Jan 1, 2011)

aqua said:


> no I was watching the omnibus from this morning


 
Oooh, that's ok then. I felt a domestic brewing here


----------



## aqua (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## zoooo (Jan 1, 2011)

They said it was the taxi driver on the night of the tram crash, didn't they??


----------



## Iguana (Jan 2, 2011)

Just watched the last 3 episodes.  How did it go from genuinely entertaining to utter wank in the space of 2 weeks?  Tracy mangling one of Blanche's classic lines was my low.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 3, 2011)

Hang on, didn't Sally Webster know that her daughter and the blonde chick were lebanese?

Why the shock when she found them getting it on?


----------



## aqua (Jan 3, 2011)

Iguana said:


> Just watched the last 3 episodes.  How did it go from genuinely entertaining to utter wank in the space of 2 weeks?  Tracy mangling one of Blanche's classic lines was my low.


shit isn't it


----------



## Espresso (Jan 3, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Hang on, didn't Sally Webster know that her daughter and the blonde chick were lebanese?
> 
> Why the shock when she found them getting it on?


 
Either 
A) She belieived the "We're committed Christians we are, and we've taken a vow of celibacy" line
or 
B) She was never all that delighted about her daughter being gay and hoped it was just a phase.
or
C) It dawned on her that she was the only one in the Webster family who wasn't getting any

I reckon it's B) and that she's about to rectify C) before the next hour is up


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 3, 2011)

Espresso said:


> I reckon it's B) and that she's about to rectify C) before the next hour is up


 
Shag Tyrone?


----------



## Espresso (Jan 3, 2011)

It's that or jumping into bed with Sophie and Sian.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Shag Tyrone?


 
Yes, course she's going to shag Tyrone.  DIdn't you see the spoiler a while ago?


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, course she's going to shag Tyrone.  DIdn't you see the spoiler a while ago?


 
Can't remember. It's pretty obvious though, isn't it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Can't remember. It's pretty obvious though, isn't it?


 
Was in the papers weeks ago

Anyway, we shouldn't be discussing this because Madz probably doesn't know


----------



## Geri (Jan 3, 2011)

That female detective was in Eastenders, wasn't she? Struggling to remember the name of her character.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 3, 2011)

She was one of the Fereira mob; Karina, was it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

Geri said:


> That female detective was in Eastenders, wasn't she? Struggling to remember the name of her character.


 
Yep

She was one of the Ferreiras but can't remember her name


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 3, 2011)

Here we go ........ go on Ty ...........


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Here we go ........ go on Ty ...........


 
Go on Sally


----------



## Geri (Jan 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yep
> 
> She was one of the Ferreiras but can't remember her name


 
Karina?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

Geri said:


> Karina?


 
Sounds familiar


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

uh oh


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 3, 2011)

Wahey!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Wahey!


 
Shame on her, after lecturing Sophie and Sian


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 3, 2011)

Espresso was right though. That was only cos she wasn't getting any herself.

With any luck it'll turn out that Tyrone has a prediliction for bumsecks.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 3, 2011)

I reckon it also had more than a bit to do with what images Sally planted in Tyrone's head about the two girlies in bed. Can't have done anything to dampen his ardour, now can it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Espresso was right though. That was only cos she wasn't getting any herself.
> 
> With any luck it'll turn out that Tyrone has a prediliction for bumsecks.




I think they're only going to shag the once  

Would be great if Sally ended up pregnant though.  She could donate it to Kat and Alfie


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 3, 2011)

Espresso said:


> Can't have done anything to dampen his ardour, now can it?


 
I don't see why it would have. 

It didn't dampen mine ....


----------



## madzone (Jan 3, 2011)

I haven't seen it yet!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> I haven't seen it yet!


 

Why not?

It's alright, Sally doesn't shag Tyrone


----------



## madzone (Jan 3, 2011)

I was watching the stargazing thing with teh gorgeous Coxy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2011)

madzone said:


> I was watching the stargazing thing with teh gorgeous Coxy.



Ah, don't bother myself, it's just a tease when you live in London and can't see sod all


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 4, 2011)

I have to say that I'm not convinced by the recent (heterosexual) couplings. Things are starting to get silly on Corrie.


----------



## Pip (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm with you, assuming you're talking about Tracey and the boys. She's the least sexy character on the street 

Edit: oh yeah, Sal and Ty. Can't see that one either really.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 4, 2011)

Pip said:


> I'm with you, assuming you're talking about Tracey and the boys. She's the least sexy character on the street
> 
> Edit: oh yeah, Sal and Ty. Can't see that one either really.



Yep. All of a sudden all the single or jilted straights have all become shag-monsters.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 4, 2011)

Pip said:


> I'm with you, assuming you're talking about Tracey and the boys. *She's the least sexy character on the street*


 


She's hotter than Schmeichel.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 4, 2011)

I really like Sally and Tyrone together.
It stops me feeling bad for them.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 4, 2011)

I want to see Stape getting his comeuppance, so as Fiz and Tyrone can get back together.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 4, 2011)

Espresso said:


> I want to see Stape getting his comeuppance, so as Fiz and Tyrone can get back together.



Fizz, Sally and Tyrone in a threesome


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Fizz, Sally and Tyrone in a threesome ....


 
.... plus Schmeichel.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 4, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> She's hotter than Schmeichel.


 
Schmeichel is one hot dog!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 4, 2011)

Shirl said:


> Schmeichel is one hot dog!


 

Far too big


----------



## Epona (Jan 7, 2011)

Scary Mary's line "that was a long time ago... and I haven't touched a chainsaw since" nearly fucking killed me laughing, funniest line in anything for ages   I fucking love Mary


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 8, 2011)

Gawd me too ! Hilarious !


----------



## aqua (Jan 8, 2011)

here too  you knew something was coming when she hid her face from the police but I wasn't expecting the chainsaw line


----------



## Pip (Jan 10, 2011)

Wtf is going on with this John/Colin story and when will it just fuck off?


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2011)

Pip said:


> Wtf is going on with this John/Colin story and when will it just fuck off?


 
Stupid load of old wank.


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2011)

Wooo hooo!


----------



## Pip (Jan 10, 2011)

ARGH GET OFF MY FUCKING SCREEN YOU LIMP HAIRED LITTLE TWAT


----------



## zoooo (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh my gawd!!
Claire, you dark horse.

Ooh, and another one. Two whole good bits in one episode!


----------



## Espresso (Jan 10, 2011)

The loony Stape is going to murder Mrs Warboys now, isn't he?
Batter her to death with that tin of peaches, no doubt.


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Oh my gawd!!
> Claire, you dark horse.
> 
> Ooh, and another one. Two whole good bits in one episode!


 
What was the other one?


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2011)

Espresso said:


> The loony Stape is going to murder Mrs Warboys now, isn't he?
> Batter her to death with that tin of peaches, no doubt.


 
She'll get an angina attack no doubt.


----------



## Pip (Jan 10, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Oh my gawd!!
> Claire, you dark horse.
> 
> Ooh, and another one. Two whole good bits in one episode!


 
Damn, I missed the end getting a tea  what happened?


----------



## zoooo (Jan 10, 2011)

Stape told the old woman that Colin was dead.


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Stape told the old woman that Colin was dead.


 
That was dull.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 10, 2011)

I quite like Lloyd in that hat.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2011)

madzone said:


> That was dull.



Yeah, but it got funnier as the hole got deeper and deeper


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but it got funnier as the hole got deeper and deeper


 
I disagree.


----------



## Pip (Jan 10, 2011)

Fuckkkkkkkkin rolleyes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2011)

Pip said:


> Fuckkkkkkkkin rolleyes.


 
Unbelieveable


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2011)

madzone said:


> She'll get an angina attack no doubt.


----------



## aqua (Jan 10, 2011)

madzone said:


> I disagree.


so do I  - it's just a shit storyline with a shit actor


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 10, 2011)

Bloody heck.


----------



## Pip (Jan 10, 2011)

John you weirdo 

It would be funny if to end this they revealed John's got a gargantuan coke habit and is spiralling into mania.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2011)

madzone said:


> I disagree.


 
I didn't mean funny funny, I meant just totally fucking ridiculous


----------



## zoooo (Jan 10, 2011)

Pie with peas and crisps?

Is that a northern thing...?


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I didn't mean funny funny, I meant just totally fucking ridiculous


 
In that case I change my vote to 'I agree'.


----------



## Pip (Jan 10, 2011)

I love Becky


----------



## Espresso (Jan 10, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Pie with peas and crisps?
> 
> Is that a northern thing...?


 
No. It's a decidedly Deirdre thing. The woman who thinks Michelle Cleavage Connor would wear her cast off suits and who also thinks Tracyluv is an innocent woman and a good mother.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 10, 2011)

Espresso said:


> No. It's a decidedly Deirdre thing. The woman who thinks Michelle Cleavage Connor would wear her cast off suits and who also thinks Tracyluv is an innocent woman and a good mother.


 
Hehehe.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 10, 2011)

Who hit Tracy?


----------



## Iguana (Jan 10, 2011)

No one.  Claire shoved her, she stepped back, the heel on her shoe broke and she fell over and hit her head.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks.   How was that discovered then?


----------



## Pip (Jan 10, 2011)

Clurr confessed all.


----------



## Iguana (Jan 10, 2011)

> Coronation Street has commissioned 10 webisodes about Ken and Deirdre Barlow to be shown on the official Corrie site from Valentine's Day.
> 
> The 10 three-minute episodes are called Ken and Deirdre's Bedtime Stories, showing previously unseen antics in the Barlows' bedroom. From the couple's pillow talk and arguments to snoring and night-time natter, the webisodes will portray them like never before. The first sees Deidre hoping for a cuddle, but her night cream puts Ken off, driving him further into his highbrow novel.
> 
> The new content is designed to provide creative extensions to storylines as seen on screen and the Ken and Deirdre dramas are written by award-winning writer Johnathan Harvey.


.


----------



## Pip (Jan 11, 2011)

Ay caramba.


----------



## Epona (Jan 11, 2011)

I already knew it was Claire wot done it, I said a couple of pages back that I thought I'd had it spoiled for me and I wasn't wrong, it was exactly as the spoilers told me, absolute fuckers 

The whole Stape thing is completely ridiculous, but even more ridiculous than the storyline is the fact that I feel more than a bit sorry for him, I'm sure that's not right


----------



## Dooby (Jan 11, 2011)

Iguana said:


> .


 
Oh great, I love it when Jonathan Harvey writes it, always fun dialogue


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Epona said:


> I already knew it was Claire wot done it, I said a couple of pages back that I thought I'd had it spoiled for me and I wasn't wrong, it was exactly as the spoilers told me, absolute fuckers
> 
> The whole Stape thing is completely ridiculous, but even more ridiculous than the storyline is the fact that I feel more than a bit sorry for him, I'm sure that's not right


 

Oh come on we were led to believe Clurrrr had done it at least in the middle of last week?

Otherwise Corrie's just turning into the "comedy murders of John Stape"!


----------



## dylans (Jan 11, 2011)

Epona said:


> The whole Stape thing is completely ridiculous, but even more ridiculous than the storyline is the fact that I feel more than a bit sorry for him, I'm sure that's not right


 
Quite a unique angle really. An amusing serial killer story. He has stumbled accidentally into mass murder. He's an inadvertent serial killer. This is a soap first. What's next? He accidentally batters Fizz to death with a shovel?


----------



## killer b (Jan 11, 2011)

It's essentially the talented mr ripley crowbarred into salford isn't it?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 11, 2011)

Pip said:


> Clurr confessed all.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 11, 2011)

dylans said:


> Quite a unique angle really. An amusing serial killer story. He has stumbled accidentally into mass murder. He's an inadvertent serial killer. This is a soap first. What's next? He accidentally batters Fizz to death with a shovel?


 
Trips up and accidentally submerges her in an acid bath.


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2011)

Schmeichel eats all his anti-depressants.


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought the conversation with Colin's mum was brilliant though.  Really pointed out the ridiculousness of the storyline...

"and then you did what?"

"buried him under the knicker factory"


----------



## Santino (Jan 11, 2011)

Not that I watch it any more, but if Corrie must have a serial killer, it should be played for laughs.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 11, 2011)

dylans said:


> Quite a unique angle really. An amusing serial killer story. He has stumbled accidentally into mass murder. He's an inadvertent serial killer. This is a soap first. What's next? He accidentally batters Fizz to death with a shovel?


 
As I pointed out to a stape sympathiser last night- the man had clearly crossed the line when he locked up the webster brat in his attic. All this, accidents or no, stem from an original act of beastishness


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2011)

dylans said:


> Quite a unique angle really. An amusing serial killer story. He has stumbled accidentally into mass murder. He's an inadvertent serial killer. This is a soap first. What's next? He accidentally batters Fizz to death with a shovel?


 
I can just see him accidentally knocking all the life spport tubes out of their baby.  I was praying Fizz didn't hand the baby over to him last night whilst attached to those tubes


----------



## Onket (Jan 11, 2011)

dylans said:


> An amusing serial killer story. He has stumbled accidentally into mass murder. He's an inadvertent serial killer.


 
I've not been watching for a couple of weeks now, but I thought he'd only killed one person?


----------



## zoooo (Jan 11, 2011)

Epona said:


> The whole Stape thing is completely ridiculous, but even more ridiculous than the storyline is the fact that I feel more than a bit sorry for him, I'm sure that's not right


Me too. I kind of like him, don't want him to leave - I assume he is? The idiotic leaving of all the evidence that he'd been in the flat, etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2011)

Onket said:


> I've not been watching for a couple of weeks now, but I thought he'd only killed one person?


 
Well didn't he kill Colin's mother last night by suffocating her?


----------



## Onket (Jan 11, 2011)

Is 'last night' within the last couple of weeks?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 11, 2011)

twas too easy to guess.. and on only me 3rd post on this thread.. part-time viewer n that!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2011)

Onket said:


> Is 'last night' within the last couple of weeks?


 
yes


----------



## Iguana (Jan 11, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> As I pointed out to a stape sympathiser last night- the man had clearly crossed the line when he locked up the webster brat in his attic. All this, accidents or no, stem from an original act of beastishness


 
And, none of it's been accidental.  When Colin collapsed in front of him he had a duty to help him, the law is pretty clear on that.  Odds are that as teachers John or Charlotte would have had first aid training, which they should have applied while calling the paramedics.  It probably wouldn't have saved him, but it might have, and they could both have been done for not bothering to help him.  The result of that was to cause Charlotte to have a nervous breakdown and when she decided she needed to confess he hit hit her on the back of the head with a hammer.  Nothing at all accidental about that.  Then he terrified a woman with a serious heart condition and deliberately held her medication away from her.  Clearly a conscious, if crazy, decision, and at least second degree murder.


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2011)

Charlotte attacked him with a hammer when he turned down her bonkers love thing.

He was only trying to stop that old lady screaming.

He just wants to teach.


----------



## belboid (Jan 11, 2011)

Iguana said:


> Clearly a conscious, if crazy, decision, and at least second degree murder.


 
ie, manslaughter in england & wales law


----------



## Iguana (Jan 11, 2011)

tommers said:


> Charlotte attacked him with a hammer when he turned down her bonkers love thing.


Yeah but she'd stopped attacking him and was trying to leave his house when he whacked her.



belboid said:


> ie, manslaughter in england & wales law


Voluntary, though.


----------



## Pip (Jan 11, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Me too. I kind of like him, don't want him to leave - I assume he is? The idiotic leaving of all the evidence that he'd been in the flat, etc.


 
Won't it be put down to her cancer? Don't think you get a post mortem if you've got a terminal illness and have recently seen a doctor.


----------



## belboid (Jan 11, 2011)

tommers said:


> I thought the conversation with Colin's mum was brilliant though.  Really pointed out the ridiculousness of the storyline...
> 
> "and then you did what?"
> 
> "buried him under the knicker factory"



tht is why corrie is brill, it isn't asmahed to put lines like those in, that draw attention to the absurdity. 'stenders would run a mile in the opposite dorecton


----------



## zoooo (Jan 11, 2011)

Pip said:


> Won't it be put down to her cancer? Don't think you get a post mortem if you've got a terminal illness and have recently seen a doctor.


 
Ah yes, possibly.


----------



## dylans (Jan 11, 2011)

Pip said:


> Won't it be put down to her cancer? Don't think you get a post mortem if you've got a terminal illness and have recently seen a doctor.


 
Leaving him to accidentally KILL AGAIN!!!!


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh yeah, Stape left his bowl out. There are two bowls there. The cops will want to know what the crack is.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 12, 2011)

Them northern coppers are nothing if not thorough.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm surprised that nobody has commented on last night's corrie yet. It was very funny yet managed to be rubbish in the same episode.

I was bored with John Snape and expecting more of the same but the scene with him washing up and stuffing food in his pockets had me in stitches.

Then, all that business with Becky, Steve and the other one telling Claire to go on the run to France was just plain stupid. If she does go on the run, I may have to give up corrie for a while. 

That'll learn 'em


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh God what was that line the neighbour came out with about having an oversized package crammed thru his catflap?????


----------



## Shirl (Jan 14, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Oh God what was that line the neighbour came out with about having an oversized package crammed thru his catflap?????


 
Yes, the whole thing was just played for laughs.


----------



## Lakina (Jan 14, 2011)

^ 
fucking right


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 15, 2011)

Clurr's gone!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 15, 2011)

Really bored with the Corrie storylines at the moment. Hardly any lulz at all. Just boring Clurr, wierdo Stape, and the perpetual borefest that is Peter/Nick/Leanne.

Yawwwn


----------



## zoooo (Jan 15, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> and the perpetual borefest that is Peter/Nick/Leanne.


 
That really is SO effing boring.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm bored with the Peter/Nick/ Leanne thing too. Leanne should have told him to fuck right off by now. And Nick's pained expression and gash of a mouth is getting on my nerves now 

He's going to end up with strained neck veins like Dierdre.          ,


----------



## zoooo (Jan 15, 2011)

Simon's interesting. More Simon, less Lianne, Peter and Nick, please.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 15, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Simon's interesting. More Simon, less Lianne, Peter and Nick, please.


 
Simon's great.


----------



## Epona (Jan 25, 2011)

Has everyone given up on it due to the continuation of the Stape storyline?  Last night's offering was just bizarre, he's well and truly lost his marbles it seems!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 25, 2011)

Is he putting it on?


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 25, 2011)

No it's the strain of accidentally murdering nearly everyone he meets, would send anyone loopy.


----------



## susie12 (Jan 25, 2011)

> No it's the strain of accidentally murdering nearly everyone he meets, would send anyone loopy.


 lol!


----------



## Espresso (Jan 25, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> No it's the strain of accidentally murdering nearly everyone he meets, would send anyone loopy.


 
Never seemed to bother Mrs Barnaby in Midsomer, and she was a right bugger for it.


----------



## Maidmarian (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh NOOOoooooooooooooooo !! Don't do it Fiz !


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 1, 2011)

Stupid story line gets stupidier.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2011)

Ground Elder said:


> Stupid story line gets stupidier.



Maybe they've realised stupid storylines win awards.  Just look at Eastenders


----------



## killer b (Feb 1, 2011)

i'm not watching corrie until tracy's left again. can someone pm me when that happens?


----------



## aqua (Feb 1, 2011)

yep pretty much feel the same here - until tracy goes and the stape story line fucks off I'm not interested


----------



## killer b (Feb 1, 2011)

the stape storyline has had some lols though, ridic though it has been. tracy just destroys every episode she's in. i should have offed her when i had the chance...


----------



## aqua (Feb 1, 2011)

killer b said:


> the stape storyline has *had* some lols though, ridic though it has been. tracy just destroys every episode she's in. i should have offed her when i had the chance...


 yep HAD, it's not been funny for months now


----------



## killer b (Feb 1, 2011)

i dunno, the scene where he accidentally murdered colin's mum was ace. not seen it too much recently mind, so i dunno about the rest.

basically, i hate it when corrie does big storylines. i mainly want it to be steve & dev standing at the bar drinking...


----------



## aqua (Feb 1, 2011)

I love Steve's character


----------



## Espresso (Feb 1, 2011)

Fiz has been led astray into being criminally idiotic by her husband, Weatherfield's answer to Inspector Clouseau.
Led astray by Stape. Heh. Suppose that means she's been Stapled.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 1, 2011)

I really don't want to watch it again until the Tracy, Stape/Fizz and Peter Barlow story lines are done. The trouble is, I just keep watching and getting cross every time


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 2, 2011)

I loved when Stape was over at Charlotte's, she fells asleep on his arm and he had move away without waking her.  You know that expression 'Rather gnawing one's arm off than waking what is next to you in bed.'?

Or when he told her that 'Your are an intelligent woman.  In fact, you are remarkably intelligent.'.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 12, 2011)

am watching corrie from thurs 10/2 about 3 min in does rosie webster say "i'm the whole fucking package"?!?


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 12, 2011)

killer b said:


> i mainly want it to be steve & dev standing at the bar drinking...



me too. they're definitely the two most convincing characters on the show. especially dev.


----------



## killer b (Feb 14, 2011)

caught peter's wedding speech. quality. fuck tracy, mind.


----------



## aqua (Feb 14, 2011)

it was good wasn't it 

still hate tracy though


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 14, 2011)

That was good.


----------



## killer b (Feb 14, 2011)

norris shone, as ever.


----------



## Pip (Feb 14, 2011)

Yep


----------



## killer b (Feb 14, 2011)

norris is basically the best role on telly.


----------



## Onket (Feb 17, 2011)

Norris is the new Blanch(e).

I preferred Blanch(e).


----------



## Onket (Feb 17, 2011)

p.s. Dev was wearing a gold suit at the wedding, wasn't he. Gold.


----------



## killer b (Feb 17, 2011)

Onket said:


> Norris is the new Blanch(e).
> 
> I preferred Blanch(e).


 
Me too. But in her regrettable absence, norris will do.


----------



## Onket (Feb 17, 2011)

killer b said:


> Me too. But in her regrettable absence, norris will do.


 
I agree, really.

But Tracy really needs to go soon.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 17, 2011)

I cannot abide Norris. He's about as aggravating as Dev.
I see that Stephanie Cole is coming in soon to be Roy Cropper's Mum. I do hope the writers will give her the lines Blanche always got. She would do them justice, I reckon.

The sooner Norris, Dev and Tracy all naff off, the better. Maybe they could run off together and set up a polyandrous sect in far away Cheshire. Because no sod ever comes back from anywhere that's any further away than Rosamund St.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 17, 2011)

I like Norris, Dev and Tracy. Admittedly the writing for Tracy has not been good.
Can't they kill Emily for pity's sake? And get rid of Becky??


----------



## zoooo (Feb 18, 2011)

I LOVE SIMON.

That is all.


(Why does Leanne call her mum her first name and not 'mum'?)


----------



## Geri (Feb 18, 2011)

She's not her mum - she's her step mum.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 18, 2011)

Ohhhh, I see. Thanks!
I've not been watching it long so I'm always getting characters' relationships confused.


----------



## Geri (Feb 18, 2011)

Les is her dad, and was married to Janice when they arrived in the street. Toyah is Janice's daughter.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 7, 2011)

It's all very complicated.


What did the corner shop used to be called?


----------



## Geri (Mar 7, 2011)

The Kabin.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2011)

zoooo said:


> What did the corner shop used to be called?


Florrie Lindley's Corner Shop.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 7, 2011)

I love Mary! She described Rita as 'a crinoline clad despot'.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 7, 2011)

Geri said:


> The Kabin.


 
Ahh, yes.

I wonder what David will call his new hairdressers. Kylie's Kwality Kuts or some shit I expect.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2011)

Geri said:


> The Kabin.


You're mixing up the Corner Shop and the Kabin.  The Corner Shop has always been the Corner Shop.  Dev bought it off Maureen, who got it from Reg Holdsworth (long story).  I don't remember who had it before him.  The Kabin, by contrast, has been owned by Rita since the 70s.  It used to be in Rosumund Street, but she relocated next to the garage in the 90s.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry, I'm the moron who got it all confused!

I did mean the Kabin, but said corner shop (I forgot there were two shops)


----------



## Maidmarian (Mar 8, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> You're mixing up the Corner Shop and the Kabin.  The Corner Shop has always been the Corner Shop.  Dev bought it off Maureen, who got it from Reg Holdsworth (long story).  I don't remember who had it before him.  The Kabin, by contrast, has been owned by Rita since the 70s.  It used to be in Rosumund Street, but she relocated next to the garage in the 90s.



It----it's almost as though coalface has returned !!!

Welcome back Mr la rouge !  

P.S. Didn't the shop used to belong to Alfie ( Gayle's Mum's husband ) ?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 8, 2011)

Alf Roberts, yes he was the owner after he inherited it from his late wife Renee.


----------



## Geri (Mar 8, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> You're mixing up the Corner Shop and the Kabin.  The Corner Shop has always been the Corner Shop.  Dev bought it off Maureen, who got it from Reg Holdsworth (long story).  I don't remember who had it before him.  The Kabin, by contrast, has been owned by Rita since the 70s.  It used to be in Rosumund Street, but she relocated next to the garage in the 90s.


 
I was reading his mind, not the words he typed


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 9, 2011)

Geri said:


> I was reading his mind, not the words he typed


  Legend.


----------



## Onket (Mar 12, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Alf Roberts, yes he was the owner after he inherited it from his late wife Renee.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 12, 2011)

Onket said:


>


 
That's Alf Stewart.

This is Alf Roberts.


----------



## Onket (Mar 13, 2011)

Strewth.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 21, 2011)

Did anybody else cheer when Becky landed one on David Platt?


----------



## Geri (Mar 21, 2011)

Tart with a bus pass.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 21, 2011)

I missed the second half of the first episode and the first half of the second episode.  I'm fed up with Becky as a character now.  Time she left.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 22, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> I missed the second half of the first episode and the first half of the second episode.  I'm fed up with Becky as a character now.  Time she left.


 
I've been fed up with her from the start, for one thing, the girl just can't act. Also I am unsure why we are continually meant to sympathise with her.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 22, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> I've been fed up with her from the start, for one thing, the girl just can't act. Also I am unsure why we are continually meant to sympathise with her.


I have to say I thought she was a good character to have at one time, but she's outlived her usefulness.  

Talking about not being able to act, Tracy is absolute shite.  If they wanted to bring her back, why not get one that could act this time?  They replaced her before.  (Not that the old incarnation could act either.  Maybe that's part of the remit).


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 25, 2011)

Why are we supposed to care about Tracy's relationships?  Unless she kills the rapist rag trade guy and gets sent down again.


----------



## Onket (Mar 25, 2011)

To be fair to Becky, she looked fantastic stomping down the street with that bottle of scotch.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 25, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Why are we supposed to care about Tracy's relationships?  Unless she kills the rapist rag trade guy and gets sent down again.


 
I've been wondering about that myself. She is such an irredeemably odious article that I think she badly needs murdering. 
Stape's out of the nuthouse tonight, I seem to think. Maybe he'll oblige. He's got form.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2011)

Too much macdonald right now.


----------



## Geri (Mar 25, 2011)

They need to find the body buried under the factory floor as well.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 25, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Also I am unsure why we are continually meant to sympathise with her.


 
Coz there's a filthy hotness about her.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 26, 2011)

Geri said:


> They need to find the body buried under the factory floor as well.


Yes, I thought they'd find that in the rebuild after the tram crash.  But the factory wasn't badly enough hit.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 26, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Why are we supposed to care about Tracy's relationships?  Unless she kills the rapist rag trade guy and gets sent down again.


 
I like Tracy for some reason I can't fathom. I think when Corrie directors realise someone can't act (like Dev or Rosie) they let them go OTT on purpose.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 26, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> I like Tracy for some reason I can't fathom. I think when Corrie directors realise someone can't act (like Dev or Rosie) they let them go OTT on purpose.


The only thing she hasn't done so far is the Morgana-From-Merlin™ "hug someone but do an Evil Eyes Smile over their shoulder".


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 26, 2011)

What a come down, from Carla to Janice...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 26, 2011)

Innit.


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 26, 2011)

Almost as big a mismatch as Chesney and his girlfriend...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 26, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> I like Tracy for some reason I can't fathom. I think when Corrie directors realise someone can't act (like Dev or Rosie) they let them go OTT on purpose.


 
Rosie may not be a great actor but she plays the part brilliantly. She's great.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 26, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Coz there's a filthy hotness about her.


 
EH????


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 26, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> The only thing she hasn't done so far is the Morgana-From-Merlin™ "hug someone but do an Evil Eyes Smile over their shoulder".


 I was still talking about Tracy.  I hadn't noticed you said Rosie.


----------



## Onket (Mar 28, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> EH????


 
See post #2437


----------



## binka (Mar 28, 2011)

did anyone just see kevin threaten tommy duckworth? tommy would have battered him ffs


----------



## Geri (Mar 28, 2011)

What was Steve pouring into the teapot from a bottle?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 28, 2011)

That's not tommy, it's an imposter.


----------



## binka (Mar 28, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> That's not tommy, it's an imposter.


 
sounds a bit far fetched


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 28, 2011)

binka said:


> sounds a bit far fetched


 
it's a fucking soap opera, of course it's fucking far fetched


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 28, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> That's not tommy, it's an imposter.


No wonder Tyrone didn't know him!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 28, 2011)

I didn't video second episode tonight.  What happened?


----------



## metalguru (Mar 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I didn't video second episode tonight.  What happened?



Liz and Jim Macdonald made out in the Rovers beer garden, so they did.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 29, 2011)

metalguru said:


> Liz and Jim Macdonald made out in the Rovers beer garden, so they did.


 

I don't believe you, so I don't


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 29, 2011)

Steve slugged some brandy in the teapot. That's a Manc thing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't trust this long lost family member. Tyrone is being boyed


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 29, 2011)

Onket said:


> See post #2437


 
Swarthy's brother knows her IRL apparently.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 29, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't believe you, so I don't


 They did.  (Although it is only recently that I learned this means "snogged".  I used to think it meant "had sex").


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 29, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> They did.  (Although it is only recently that I learned this means "snogged".  I used to think it meant "had sex").


 
I thought the same about 'getting off with'....


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 29, 2011)

Schmetterling said:


> I thought the same about 'getting off with'....


Well, I'm not too sure about that one either.  But for maybe 30 years (after the film Grease), I thought it meant shagged.  I only discovered it didn't by watching the Gilmour Girls.


----------



## bigbry (Mar 31, 2011)

In Monday's episode didn't Carla get the best line when talking about Janice & Trevor heading off to live in Spain.  "How are they going to make a living ? Form a Crankies tribute act ?" Classic !


----------



## killer b (Apr 1, 2011)

turned it off. it's proper shit atm.

the 'psycho wannabe mum steals kids' storyline is overdone, hackneyed and offensive, and 'chancer impersonates long lost grandson for a slice of the inheritance' story even more so. and justin burton was shit in hollyoaks, so he's hardly going to shine in corrie...


----------



## Espresso (Apr 1, 2011)

killer b said:


> turned it off. it's proper shit atm.
> 
> the 'psycho wannabe mum steals kids' storyline is overdone, hackneyed and offensive, and 'chancer impersonates long lost grandson for a slice of the inheritance' story even more so. and justin burton was shit in hollyoaks, so he's hardly going to shine in corrie...


 
He was alright in Dancing on Ice. So maybe he'll get his skates on.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sick of mobile grey maned jim, so I am. Excellent piece of emotional manipulance from liz tonight ' I don't like you but yu are family' shtick.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 2, 2011)

Maybe it's cos they lost their star writer to EastEnders (altho it hardly seems to have benefited them either.


----------



## aqua (Apr 2, 2011)

is tommy definitely not the proper one then? I've not picked  that storyline up at all

I'm really bored of it, I loathe Kevin/Tracey/LizJim/too many others that it's not enjoyable any more - I've stopped watching it through the week and now can't be arsed to catch up with the omnibus either

I've stopped watching 'stenders too


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2011)

shame on jim for trying to buy liz with his dead aunts legacy. So it is.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 3, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> shame on jim for trying to buy liz with his dead aunts legacy. So it is.


Why did his card bounce if he has the money?  Will he be going back to the big house?


----------



## metalguru (Apr 11, 2011)

Corrie really put through the mill this evening,


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm sorry to say Corrie's lost its way at the moment.  What used to be good about Corrie was that it was character led.  That nonsense with Jim was entirely shock led.  It wasn't in character at all.  Where did that come from?  Some writer's liquid lunch. The entire situation was trumped up bollocks.


----------



## metalguru (Apr 11, 2011)

And worse than that, Jim Macdonald can't act.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 11, 2011)

metalguru said:


> And worse than that, Jim Macdonald can't act.


But when he was in the show before his character made sense.  None of that made sense at all.


----------



## Geri (Apr 11, 2011)

That was ludicrous.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 11, 2011)

Geri said:


> That was ludicrous.


Yup.  What's happened?  Have they drafted in Eastenders writers?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 11, 2011)

More like Hollyoaks.

Well, if there'd been more tits.


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 12, 2011)

That was ridiculous so it was.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 12, 2011)

1. Why didn't he just say sorry Steve, cash flow problems, plans on hold. It's just the Rovers FFS 
2. A farmers cap does not a good disguise make. Especially when you're an ex-con with a known face and easily identifiable accent  
3. It's a shame he's going down again. Every soap should have a semi-reformed tough guy with a threatening voice and a short fuse


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 12, 2011)

That was just stupid, even the thickest robber makes some kind of plan about what they're going to do!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 12, 2011)

Did anyone else think at any point they're gonna do a Raoul Moat-esque storyline?


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 12, 2011)

I love Corrie but the 'gunman Jim' and 'sham marriage' plots have both been utter cobblers.


----------



## youngian (Apr 13, 2011)

andy2002 said:


> I love Corrie but the 'gunman Jim' and 'sham marriage' plots have both been utter cobblers.



I agree Corrie should keep its faith in writing for great charaters, although I must admit I enjoyed watch Jim going batshit in the bank.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 13, 2011)

The footage of him on the black and white security tape is worthy of a looping animated lol gif if only I could be arsed.


----------



## Geri (Apr 13, 2011)

So tomorrow is Liz McDonald's final appearance, apparently.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh well. She's turned into a massive bitch anyway.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll miss her bossom


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 15, 2011)

Last night was first time I've be able to watch Corrie in 2 1/2 years, very disappointed , Sally was easily the best thing.

Hopefully it'll improve before I have to fly back.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 15, 2011)

It was disjointed last night.  That was Liz's big farewell episode?  It felt as if it had been rushed.  It didn't make sense.  Not least the symbolism of her locking the pub door as she left, but Steve and Becky and the Milky Bar Kid were still inside.  And why didn't she leave by the house door?


----------



## ymu (Apr 15, 2011)

H\ve they brought in writers from Hollyoaks, or summat?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 15, 2011)

ymu said:


> H\ve they brought in writers from Hollyoaks, or summat?


I've watched Corrie for years.  It's allowed blips.  I'll forgive them a spell of shoddy writing.  But they need to refocus on the programme's strength: character-driven writing.  Give up the tawdry sensationalising.


----------



## Geri (Apr 15, 2011)

I've just learned who the new landlady of the Rovers will be! No fucking way!


----------



## ymu (Apr 15, 2011)

Least it's not Mercedes, I guess.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 15, 2011)

Geri said:


> I've just learned who the new landlady of the Rovers will be! No fucking way!


 
I know


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 19, 2011)

I thought last night was a bit better


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 19, 2011)

Geri said:


> I've just learned who the new landlady of the Rovers will be! No fucking way!


 
I don't know, but can guess maybe...???


----------



## Geri (Apr 19, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> I don't know, but can guess maybe...???


 
I'll post it on your Facebook wall


----------



## metalguru (Apr 19, 2011)

Both Corrie and Eastenders are in a bad way at the moment. With Corrie - we've no sooner got past the Jim and Liz MacDonald plot than John Stape decides to stop taking the tablets. I can't take any more Stape capers. (And I'm not into any more of the Carla, Maria plot either)

Eastenders has been almost unbearable with a bad acting masterclass recently. Hopefully, we can draw a veil over this whole sorry baby swap plot.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 19, 2011)

Geri said:


> I've just learned who the new landlady of the Rovers will be! No fucking way!


 
I know. And her husband's a bit of a surprise, too.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 20, 2011)

Geri said:


> I'll post it on your Facebook wall


 
Ah okay!
That's quite unusual actually.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 22, 2011)

Heh.. very subtle - the scene immediately after the social worker went to the Windass house to tell them that Faye's birth mother had died of a heroin overdose, John Stape was singing along to 'There She Goes' by the La's


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 22, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Heh.. very subtle - the scene immediately after the social worker went to the Windass house to tell them that Faye's birth mother had died of a heroin overdose, John Stape was singing along to 'There She Goes' by the La's


Yes, I spotted that, too.

I'm not convinced by Roy's Mum; she's too posh.  It won't be right for his character if they have to write a posh upbringing back story for him.


----------



## susie12 (Apr 23, 2011)

The Stape/Fishwick legacy story is even more ludicrous than the others - the kindly old solicitor hasn't even asked her for any ID -  - and why doesn't Carla just sack Maria?  All she does is hang about glowering and sabotaging the business -


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 23, 2011)

susie12 said:


> The Stape/Fishwick legacy story is even more ludicrous than the others - the kindly old solicitor hasn't even asked her for any ID -  - and why doesn't Carla just sack Maria?  All she does is hang about glowering and sabotaging the business -


 
She already left though?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 23, 2011)

susie12 said:


> why doesn't Carla just sack Maria?


Maria resigned.  Furthermore, my sympathy is with Maria.  Carla has a very poor record with employees.  First, she keeps an all-night sweatshop of underpaid Polish immigrants, overworks them, then when Kasia falls to her death on the steps, Carla didn't phone an ambulance, then covered up Kasia's death.

Now she backs a rapist over a victim.  She's scum.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 23, 2011)

...and she quacks like a duck.


----------



## Geri (Apr 23, 2011)

She also said nothing when she found out that Tony had killed Liam, despite Liam being the love of her life.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 23, 2011)

Geri said:


> She also said nothing when she found out that Tony had killed Liam, despite Liam being the love of her life.


That's true.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 23, 2011)

If it had kicked off in the Rovers' Gents I'd like to think that Sean would've pasted Frank Foster. He's a big bloke that Sean.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 23, 2011)

I missed the 'attempted rape' episode. Was it actual attempted rape, or is Maria over-exaggerating things? How are we supposed to be rooting for? I can't say I like either character in this storyline.

Roy's mum too, she's blatantly been brought in as a Blanche-esque battleaxe type character. She's a very poor substitute.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 23, 2011)

I think we're supposed to be rooting for Maria, but I can't remember the attempted rape scene very well. He definitely overstepped the line, but I suppose they purposely wanted to address the grey area of 'was it attempted rape or not'. Probably a bit of a touchy, loaded subject for a soap to carry off all that well really.


----------



## Geri (Apr 23, 2011)

I can't remember it very well either, but I don't think he was going to take no for an answer.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 23, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Was it actual attempted rape, or is Maria over-exaggerating things?


He repeatedly refused to take no for an answer, then he physically forced himself on her.  It seemed pretty unambiguous to me, given the pre-watershed timing.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 23, 2011)

I reckon he'll try to do the same to Carla soon and she'll suddenly see the real him. Etc.


----------



## Iguana (Apr 23, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> He repeatedly refused to take no for an answer, then he physically forced himself on her.  It seemed pretty unambiguous to me, given the pre-watershed timing.


 
I wasn't convinced by it.  Maria supposedly fought him off as he tried to force himself on her but watching it, it looked like he went too far and backed off too late, because she didn't fight him at all.  She just gave him a bit of a push that wouldn't have gotten him off her if he hadn't chosen to get off her.  We needed to see her bite him, go for his eyes or at least knee him in the nutsack so we'd know he wouldn't have backed off if she didn't make him.

And as for the watershed, David went much further with Tina last year and that was just a lead in to his epilepsy story rather than an actual storyline.


----------



## Iguana (Apr 23, 2011)

Youtube has it.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 24, 2011)

Todd and what cream?
Eh?


----------



## Geri (Apr 24, 2011)

Toddley & Creme - like Godley & Creme, I suppose. Not exactly hilarious.

Violet looked well rough - too thin. 

I wonder if Sean & Marcus will get back together?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, that was a job lot of former Corrie actors!


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 25, 2011)

Wtf was happening last night, my friend was round, so I missed a lot of it. It was like a time tunnel of Corrie characters. They shouldn't send Northerners down to London.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 25, 2011)

Geri said:


> Toddley & Creme - like Godley & Creme, I suppose. Not exactly hilarious.


Ohhh, I see.

I hope Marcus does come back! I like him and Sean together.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 25, 2011)

Marcus is about fifty six thousand times too good for Sean, I think.


----------



## killer b (Apr 29, 2011)

back on track - fantastic episode tonight...


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 29, 2011)

Much better.  Too much Tracey, though.


----------



## killer b (Apr 29, 2011)

that was the only fly in the ointment - otherwise it was bang on. the immigration interview was superb. i might start watching again...


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 30, 2011)

"He wouldn't recognise a Roman vase if Tracey hit him over the head with one"


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2011)

Ground Elder said:


> "He wouldn't recognise a Roman vase if Tracey hit him over the head with one"




I also liked Graeme and Tina saying Xan would be "the pasty".


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 30, 2011)

I thought the immigration stuff was crap tbh. Way too much stupid comedy with Mary and her camper, the strange 'anti-royal' odd immigration officer, and Graeme smashing the plate? The only good bit was the Ken & Deirdre pottery class.


----------



## moomoo (Apr 30, 2011)

The look on the mechanics face when Mary said that being a singleton she was used to servicing herself was priceless!


----------



## isvicthere? (May 2, 2011)

How on earth does Steve think his jaunt to Blackpool with Tracy is going to elude Becky's attention? "There may be trouble ahead........"


----------



## Espresso (May 2, 2011)

You are overestimating Steve; thinking isn't in his repertoire.


----------



## Looby (May 2, 2011)

Can someone tell me what happened with Sean, Jamie and Violet?

 It was on in the background but I have no idea what was going on.


----------



## barney_pig (May 2, 2011)

who told lloyd that was a good look?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 2, 2011)

barney_pig said:


> who told lloyd that was a good look?


Sly Stone called from 1973.


----------



## Pip (May 2, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> Can someone tell me what happened with Sean, Jamie and Violet?
> 
> It was on in the background but I have no idea what was going on.


 
Not much really.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 2, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> Can someone tell me what happened with Sean, Jamie and Violet?
> 
> It was on in the background but I have no idea what was going on.


Oh, Sean went to London to visit his son.  Violet and Jamie were in the process of slitting up.  Marcus was there, because Violet had told him Sean was coming down.  Sean and Marcus took the wee man round various London sights, went on the Eye, listened to the Clash.  Violet said some harsh things to Sean.  Sean was hurt.  Sean told Marcus he was single and secretly wished a nice man would make a grand gesture.  Marcus turned up at the coach station with a bunch of flowers, Sean didn't see him.


----------



## Pip (May 2, 2011)

You forgot the most important part danny: Sean went to CLAPHAM!


----------



## danny la rouge (May 2, 2011)

And they may have taken the omnibus.


----------



## Espresso (May 2, 2011)

I woud like to commend the immigraton services in Weatherfield - not for their intelligence and perspicacity, obviously - but for the superhuman speed with which they close investigations. Graham and Xin were interviewed on Friday - a bank holiday - and the letter saying all was fine must have been posted that same day, because the only day there has been post in the real world since their interview was Saturday.  
Conducting an interview, compiling a report and catching the afternoon post. Speeeeeeeeeeedy. Shame they came to the wrong conclusion, though


----------



## Epona (May 3, 2011)

Espresso said:


> I woud like to commend the immigraton services in Weatherfield - not for their intelligence and perspicacity, obviously - but for the superhuman speed with which they close investigations. Graham and Xin were interviewed on Friday - a bank holiday - and the letter saying all was fine must have been posted that same day, because the only day there has been post in the real world since their interview was Saturday.
> Conducting an interview, compiling a report and catching the afternoon post. Speeeeeeeeeeedy. Shame they came to the wrong conclusion, though


 
Yeah it all happened unrealistically quickly.  I mean that's not the first time I've had to suspend disbelief whilst watching Corrie, but it was over and done with in such a ridiculously short time...


----------



## Iguana (May 3, 2011)

Especially considering a marriage visa is two years initially, conditional on them staying together.  Then after two years they have to apply for indefinite leave to stay which often takes years to sort out.  Only after the indefinite visa is granted can a person apply for naturalisation and if they split up before naturalisation the indefinite visa will be revoked.

Corrie, a 4-5 year process condensed into 2 months.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 3, 2011)

Iguana said:


> Especially considering a marriage visa is two years initially, conditional on them staying together.  Then after two years they have to apply for indefinite leave to stay which often takes years to sort out.  Only after the indefinite visa is granted can a person apply for naturalisation and if they split up before naturalisation the indefinite visa will be revoked.
> 
> Corrie, a 4-5 year process condensed into 2 months.


It was totally unrealistic, of course.  To be fair, though, a soap that was realistic to that extent would be _very_ boring.


----------



## Iguana (May 3, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> To be fair, though, a soap that was realistic to that extent would be _very_ boring.


 
It absolutely would have been, but to have it so utterly unrealistic was _very_ annoying and not at all interesting.  If a story has to be completely stupid in order to not be boring then the writers have to work harder and come up with something else.


----------



## Looby (May 4, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh, Sean went to London to visit his son.  Violet and Jamie were in the process of slitting up.  Marcus was there, because Violet had told him Sean was coming down.  Sean and Marcus took the wee man round various London sights, went on the Eye, listened to the Clash.  Violet said some harsh things to Sean.  Sean was hurt.  Sean told Marcus he was single and secretly wished a nice man would make a grand gesture.  Marcus turned up at the coach station with a bunch of flowers, Sean didn't see him.


 
Cheers. I had to google Marcus, totally forgot about him.

So, Violet will be back then too I guess.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2011)

sparklefish said:


> Cheers. I had to google Marcus, totally forgot about him.
> 
> So, Violet will be back then too I guess.


I don't think so.  This is only a guess, but I think Marcus will be back.  I think Violet and Jamie (and Todd) were just one-offs.


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2011)

barney_pig said:


> who told lloyd that was a good look?


 
I quite liked it!
Although its appearance was quite sudden, which made me laugh.
It made Craig Charles a trending topic on Twitter too.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 5, 2011)

Becky was looking well hot tonight before she went out and got wrecked.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 5, 2011)

Steve's a bit late with all that putting his foot down stuff, but I'm glad he finally did.


----------



## Maidmarian (May 16, 2011)

Denis Tanner's back !!!!!  

My favourite episode EVER was when he kept a performing seal in his Mum's bath !!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 16, 2011)

Are Charlotte's parents locked in the basement yet?


----------



## Geri (May 16, 2011)

Yep, that's how his shirt got torn.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 16, 2011)

He'll be regretting that soundproofing right about now, Charlotte's Dad.  Mind you, he's been a different man since the funeral...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 16, 2011)

Geri said:


> Yep, that's how his shirt got torn.


 
ah right, missed some of it whilst in the kitchen.

When do teh rest of them join them in the cellar?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah right, missed some of it whilst in the kitchen.


No.  It jumped from "I'd like to hear that, John" (Flash driver's licence)... to chopping cucumbers with a meat knife.


----------



## Espresso (May 16, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> He'll be regretting that soundproofing right about now, Charlotte's Dad.  Mind you, he's been a different man since the funeral...


Nice


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 16, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> No.  It jumped from "I'd like to hear that, John" (Flash driver's licence)... to chopping cucumbers with a meat knife.


 
ah, barely missed anything then


----------



## Hellsbells (May 16, 2011)

so he didnt kill them then? I thought he'd continued on his riddiculous killing spree...


----------



## Iguana (May 16, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> so he didnt kill them then? I thought he'd continued on his riddiculous killing spree...


 
No back to his original kidnapping spree.

Apparently Corrie's going to be on 5 days for the week from the bank holiday.


----------



## Pip (May 16, 2011)

Iguana said:


> Apparently Corrie's going to be on 5 days for the week from the bank holiday.


 
BOOM!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 17, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> so he didnt kill them then? I thought he'd continued on his riddiculous killing spree...


 
He's going to kill himself instead


----------



## bigbry (May 17, 2011)

Maidmarian said:


> Denis Tanner's back !!!!!
> 
> My favourite episode EVER was when he kept a performing seal in his Mum's bath !!!



If it wasn't that it's rude to ask a lady her age I would be asking.  Dennis Tanner went out of Corrie 43 years ago.  I used to watch Corrie back then but I don't remember that - not saying it didn't happen, just don't remember it !


----------



## Maidmarian (May 17, 2011)

bigbry said:


> If it wasn't that it's rude to ask a lady her age I would be asking.  Dennis Tanner went out of Corrie 43 years ago.  I used to watch Corrie back then but I don't remember that - not saying it didn't happen, just don't remember it !



Put it this way ------ I can EASILY remember Martha Longhurst too !


----------



## danny la rouge (May 17, 2011)

Maidmarian said:


> Put it this way ------ I can EASILY remember Martha Longhurst too !


Blindfolded, too!


----------



## Maidmarian (May 17, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Blindfolded, too!


 
Aye ---- them wuz 't days eh ?


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 19, 2011)

Stape is the ultimate bad liar. He's been asking to get found out. I hope he get's sent down anyway. John Stape and Fizz are dull characters.

Keep Chesney though, even if his girlfriend is way out of his league (and a bit odd casting a 20 year old to play a 16 year old taking GCSEs)


----------



## Pip (May 19, 2011)

Fizz does my fucking head in. John has been graced with some good lines - I can't stop thinking about the subtle genius of 'stay for another cup of tea John' 'ooh no, five's my limit' at Charlotte's parents - but I'm not sure how I feel about the comedy killing spree. The big finale should be good though


----------



## Pip (May 19, 2011)

Actually fuck it, I love it. It's just Fizz and her incessant flapping I can't hack.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 19, 2011)

And bring back Les. Give him a break!


----------



## Pip (May 19, 2011)

Yeah Les can come back. Mary can tone down or fuck off, Maria and her bloke and the bloke's ex can all do one, unless the writers turn up the school gate rivalry with Leanne.


----------



## Pip (May 19, 2011)

Basically put me in charge of Corrie and everything's sorted


----------



## Pip (May 19, 2011)

God how good Corrie can be makes it starkly clear how bad Eastenders is


----------



## danny la rouge (May 19, 2011)

There's no comparison.  Even though I've moaned a bit about Corrie of late (though it has been picking up again), it's in a different league to Eastenders.


----------



## Pip (May 19, 2011)

Completely. Was there always this big a gulf between the two? I've watched EE my whole life, but am relatively new to Corrie, has it always been so poorly realised? Actually I think I know the answer, I've recently got into watching old Rearenders clips on youtube (I'm painting quite a picture of my fantastic life, I know) and boy do I cringe.


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2011)

corrie's always been capable of greatness, eastenders has always been awful. the gulf has occasionally narrowed a bit, but never that much...


----------



## danny la rouge (May 19, 2011)

Pip said:


> Was there always this big a gulf between the two?


Yes.  I don't watch Eastenders any more, to be fair, but in the years I did, Corrie was always supremely better.  Eastenders is too formulaic, too "issue" driven.  When Corrie is at its best, the drama develops from the characters.  In Eastenders, the lines could be spoken by any of the characters.


----------



## Pip (May 19, 2011)

I think the problem with Eastenders is it tries so hard to be relevant and of the time (and falls flat on its arse) that it doesn't put any energy into creating multi-faceted characters and relationships between the characters. Ffs put me in charge of Eastenders too.
Also, when Corrie does knowing you feel really clever for getting the joke, when EE tries it (and I suspect they've attempted to nick it from Corrie) it's like being hit over the head with the bust of Victoria.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 19, 2011)

Pip said:


> I think the problem with Eastenders is it tries so hard to be relevant and of the time (and falls flat on its arse) that it doesn't put any energy into creating multi-faceted characters and relationships between the characters.


Yup.  It comes across as if it's been written by a committee of social workers trying to educate.


----------



## Pip (May 19, 2011)

Spot on


----------



## _angel_ (May 19, 2011)

Pip said:


> I think the problem with Eastenders is it tries so hard to be relevant and of the time (and falls flat on its arse) that it doesn't put any energy into creating multi-faceted characters and relationships between the characters. Ffs put me in charge of Eastenders too.
> Also, when Corrie does knowing you feel really clever for getting the joke, when EE tries it (and I suspect they've attempted to nick it from Corrie) it's like being hit over the head with the bust of Victoria.


 

Eastenders do do occasionally one off brilliant episodes, trouble is, they always ruin it in the long run. They've got Corrie's top writer now as well (Daran Little).


----------



## killer b (May 19, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> They've got Corrie's top writer now as well (Daran Little).


 
you can't tell.


----------



## _angel_ (May 19, 2011)

killer b said:


> you can't tell.


 
No, I know! But Corrie has definitely deteriorated tho


----------



## Pip (May 19, 2011)

I wonder if he's the one behind all the Cava lines.
Anyway, if it's always been trash I've got no right to feel betrayed. Back up north


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 19, 2011)

I'm not really liking Roy's mother. She's clearly been brought in as some kind of new battleaxe to rival the great characters of the past but she just doesn't cut it.

RIP Blanche


----------



## Iguana (May 19, 2011)

I'm holding judgement on Roy's mother until we see her reaction when she learns Hayley was once a Harry.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 19, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm not really liking Roy's mother. She's clearly been brought in as some kind of new battleaxe to rival the great characters of the past but she just doesn't cut it.
> 
> RIP Blanche


 


Iguana said:


> I'm holding judgement on Roy's mother until we see her reaction when she learns Hayley was once a Harry.



I agree.  I'm looking forward to the revelation.  I'm hoping she'll develop, but so far it doesn't work for me.  First, Blanche is irreplaceable.  But also, she's too posh to fit Roy's character.  Rewriting Roy to have had a posh background would be wrong.  Better to get the _new_ character right, not change the long-standing one.


----------



## _angel_ (May 21, 2011)

Oh god how long is the John Stape comedy murders going on for, I don't think I can endure Fizz doing "grief" anymore!


----------



## Geri (May 21, 2011)

I'm assuming he doesn't kill Chesney, since he is one of their rising stars.


----------



## susie12 (May 21, 2011)

And Tracy obv has Munchausens by proxy.  Who'd have thought it, she's always seemed so nice and well balanced.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 21, 2011)

susie12 said:


> And Tracy obv has Munchausens by proxy.  Who'd have thought it, she's always seemed so nice and well balanced.


It's Amy drinking milk because she knows she's allergic, but thinks it'll get her seeing more of her Dad.  And it's working.  Tracy will just use the situation to drive a wedge between Steve and Becky.  Not because she wants Steve, but because she can; she's _that_ nasty.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 21, 2011)

Geri said:


> I'm assuming he doesn't kill Chesney, since he is one of their rising stars.


Ches will live, I'm sure.  Because he needs to be consumed with grief about the abortion that his gf will have because she thinks he's done a runner.


----------



## Iguana (May 21, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Tracy will just use the situation to drive a wedge between Steve and Becky.  Not because she wants Steve, but because she can; she's _that_ nasty.


 
Nah, Tracey's evil, but she has _always_ wanted Steve.  Even when she had a different head.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 21, 2011)

susie12 said:


> And Tracy obv has Munchausens by proxy.  Who'd have thought it, she's always seemed so nice and well balanced.



er, how exactly?  It's not her that's giving the child the milk  , or is my understanding of Munchausen's flawed?


----------



## binka (May 21, 2011)

hate fizz as a character, her struggling to say echocardiogram last night was stupid. hope that mental bloke kills her. 

also my dad wouldnt shut up about how unlikely the whole kevin trapped storyline was. apparently theres no way the hydraulic something i cant remember the rest but he was going on about it for at least 5 minutes.


----------



## Pip (May 21, 2011)

susie12 said:


> And Tracy obv has Munchausens by proxy.  Who'd have thought it, she's always seemed so nice and well balanced.


 
It's the kid drinking the milk in secret, but I reckon Tracy's gonna discover and then encourage it, then get found out.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 21, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> er, how exactly?  It's not her that's giving the child the milk  , or is my understanding of Munchausen's flawed?


Amy may have Munchausen's.  Tracy would only be a candidate for the related Munchausen's Syndrome By Proxy if she were feeding Amy the milk.  So you're right.


----------



## susie12 (May 21, 2011)

Oh I thought she was giving her the milk - only half watching obv.


----------



## Espresso (May 21, 2011)

Pip said:


> It's the kid drinking the milk in secret, but I reckon Tracy's gonna discover and then encourage it, *then get found out*.


 
Oooh. I like that. I bet you're right, too.

And as for Fizz, I know she's never been the brightest button in the box, but I don't think she's ever been _quite _as stupid as she's been lately.


----------



## Maidmarian (May 23, 2011)

Espresso said:


> Oooh. I like that. I bet you're right, too.
> 
> And as for Fizz, I know she's never been the brightest button in the box, but I don't think she's ever been _quite _as stupid as she's been lately.



Yes ---- they seem to have forgotten that Fiz got brilliant GCSEs------or perhaps there'll be a twist ?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 23, 2011)

I thought the cleaner was going to end up in the cellar, too!


----------



## moonsi til (May 23, 2011)

Don't forget Fizz is a new mother so will be tired etc.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2011)

I've a soft spot for Fizz for some reason.

What's happening with Gail and Nick, she still trying to get him to employ her?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (May 24, 2011)

i dunno what super scout movement John joined, but to me those 'captured' should have worked out how to escape without singing Dusty Springfield songs....

btw: how do they toilet lol


----------



## danny la rouge (May 24, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> btw: how do they toilet lol


He lets them go one at a time.  When they should grab a razor or something from the toilet cabinet and hide it to work on the ropes when they get back.

Or just bite each others' ropes.  I bet Ches has good teeth at least.  Maybe not the other two.


----------



## susie12 (May 24, 2011)

It's ludicrous, like all the other J Stape stories, one of them could just push him down the stairs when he lets them go to the loo.  or bash him with something, put the poor sod out of his mad misery.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 24, 2011)

Is it me or is Audreys fancyman bloke who dresses like women just a tad creepy in every situation?


----------



## Iguana (May 24, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> He lets them go one at a time.  When they should grab a razor or something from the toilet cabinet and hide it to work on the ropes when they get back.


 
Do you think John goes into the toilet with them?  Otherwise they could just lock the door behind them and yell for help out the window.  He had a good set up when he kidnapped Rosie, as his granny's attic had an en suite.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 24, 2011)

That cleaner was well dim was she not?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 25, 2011)

Iguana said:


> Do you think John goes into the toilet with them?  Otherwise they could just lock the door behind them and yell for help out the window.  He had a good set up when he kidnapped Rosie, as his granny's attic had an en suite.


Yeah, maybe he does.  Dirty boy.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 29, 2011)

Tonight starts its week of episodes every night.  Fizz has just seen John dragging Colin's rotting feet out of the hole in Underworld.  <diminished chords>


----------



## _angel_ (May 29, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Tonight starts its week of episodes every night.  Fizz has just seen John dragging Colin's rotting feet out of the hole in Underworld.  <diminished chords>


 
Ooooooooooh is it on tonight? Although I've got to say this weeks episodes promise to be epically crap!


----------



## danny la rouge (May 29, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Ooooooooooh is it on tonight? Although I've got to say this weeks episodes promise to be epically crap!


Yes, 7pm tonight.  And yes, it all looks a bit Eastenders.  But we can hope.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 29, 2011)

I don't like it


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2011)

Stape will be missed.


----------



## killer b (May 29, 2011)

i won't be watching this week, so someone keep the thread updated if anything awesome happens. if it's all just screaming & running i'm not too interested.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 29, 2011)

Well, that's not what Fizz would do.  I'm annoyed.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 30, 2011)

Not looking forward to tonight's episode.    They already had a good storyline for Fizz: she could have been charged as an accomplice for John's murders and identity theft.  She even entertained the head teacher when he was pretending to be Colin. 

But why have her hiding a body?  Not in character.


----------



## _angel_ (May 30, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, 7pm tonight.  And yes, it all looks a bit Eastenders.  But we can hope.


 
No, cos when Eastenders do this, they usually do it better, Corrie are just shit at it.


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2011)

Have we missed one at 7?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 30, 2011)

No, it's at 9pm all week, because of the sex, violence, nudity and swearing.


----------



## butchersapron (May 30, 2011)

Ta

(On Britain's got talent you mean?)


----------



## Espresso (May 30, 2011)

And that's just on Britain's Got Talent.

Edit - Bugger. Beaten to the punch


----------



## danny la rouge (May 30, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Ta
> 
> (On Britain's got talent you mean?)



The Hoff.  He's fallen off the wagon.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 30, 2011)

Did we really have to see Fiz in the shower? I was eating then.

Also why has she not even put two and two together and asked again about Chesney. She's so dim.


----------



## ymu (May 30, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Did we really have to see Fiz in the shower? I was eating then.


And you'd no doubt have said the same had it been one of the dolly birds who are allowed a physical existence. Sure.

Fuck off.


----------



## Iguana (May 30, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Did we really have to see Fiz in the shower? I was eating then.


 
They had to justify the post-watershed timeslot somehow.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 30, 2011)

ymu said:


> And you'd no doubt have said the same had it been one of the dolly birds who are allowed a physical existence. Sure.
> 
> Fuck off.


----------



## Pip (Jun 1, 2011)

No corrie comment tonight?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 1, 2011)

yeah, how the hell did Fiz rustle up a babysitter and transport to get to Charlotte's parents' house not 2 minutes after John had got there?


----------



## ymu (Jun 1, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> yeah, how the hell did Fiz rustle up a babysitter and transport to get to Charlotte's parents' house not 2 minutes after John had got there?


 
She phoned Maria and told her she couldn't say why she just needed her to come over. Then dumped the kid on her while she ran out the door screaming.

It's how I end up babysitting most weekends, tbh.  Still, long as they're getting serial killers put away, I feel I've done my bit.


----------



## Pip (Jun 1, 2011)

It's a bit silly innit?


----------



## ymu (Jun 1, 2011)

Dire.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Jun 1, 2011)

Why is it that Fiz looks like she's been chewing on a biro?  Her teeth always look a bit inky. 

It could be my TV though.


----------



## Geri (Jun 1, 2011)

It's very poor compared to the Richard Hillman storyline. John Stape is just not believable as a killer.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 1, 2011)

I hated the Richard Hillman storyline. I actually stopped watching Coronation Street because of it's ridiculousness for a while.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 1, 2011)

Wasn't expecting that!
Quite liked the ending.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 2, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> I hated the Richard Hillman storyline. I actually stopped watching Coronation Street because of it's ridiculousness for a while.


What! It was brilliant.

So come on then give me a recap of what happened.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 2, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Wasn't expecting that!
> Quite liked the ending.


It went all Shallow Grave, didn't it?

Funnily enough I don't like any of the storylines they're featuring this week - Stape's comedy killing spree, Xin-and-Graham-do-Greencard, or Becky-bought-a-baby.  I'll be glad when they've all been wound up.  However, despite that, there have been some good Corri moments amongst the ill-considered Eastenders fayre.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 2, 2011)

I love that John was reading Paradise Lost


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 2, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> I love that John was reading Paradise Lost


 Exactly.  Nice Corrie touch.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 2, 2011)

OK, who can help me out here?  What was the name of the Baudrillard-quoting toilet cleaner (male) who was in Corrie maybe early 2000s, possibly late 90s?


----------



## Pip (Jun 2, 2011)

Just caught up on last night's. Massive lols at Paradise Lost  
FYI I called Xin on being a lickle man teef slag ages before this bullshit story, I hope Tina drags her up and down the cobbles. I love Grahame


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 2, 2011)

Kirk singing "Don't Stop Believing" as he went to the toilet.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 2, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> OK, who can help me out here?  What was the name of the Baudrillard-quoting toilet cleaner (male) who was in Corrie maybe early 2000s, possibly late 90s?


 
Was it Roger?

Eta;

Wiki says it was Harry Flagg, 2003-2004.

Harry Flagg was played by Iain Rogerson. Harry worked at Manchester Airport for over 20 years as a cleaner, including a long stint in the VIP suite. Having visited the Rovers Return and commented on how "unclean" it appeared, Harry agreed to clean it for a few pints of beer and £10. Having made such a good job of it, landlord Fred Elliott took him on full-time. Soon Harry became potman and cellarman. He also cleaned at Underworld for Mike Baldwin, saving businessman Preston King from a heart attack at one point. He clashed with Frankie Baldwin when her husband Danny took over as a shareholder in Underworld, she teased him and labeled him 'Half Mast' referring to his surname. Harry eventually left the street to drive around the sights of Europe. He offered Eileen Grimshaw the chance to come with him, but she declined. During his time on the street he told Janice Battersby, that he had lost his daughter to leukemia at 21.


----------



## Roonster (Jun 2, 2011)

From the trailer it looks like a brilliant episode next .. the bloke goes to the hospital diguised as a doctor to fool security ..blah blah...


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 3, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> OK, who can help me out here?  What was the name of the Baudrillard-quoting toilet cleaner (male) who was in Corrie maybe early 2000s, possibly late 90s?


Harry Flag? 
EDIT: Beaten to it, but I didn't have to use wikipedia.

Anyway can someone tell me what happened?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 3, 2011)

Harry Flagg, that's the guy!  I loved him.

Redsquirrel, what did you miss?  Last night, Becky went to Max's old foster carer where she'd guessed Max would be staying and caused a scene.  Steve talked her down, but she still got in trouble with social work/cops (I don't believe social work would have taken Max away at the point they did, btw.  Nonsense). Steve shouted at David.  Kylie overheard David standing up for her to his Mum. An uncomfortable truce between Ches and Owen has been brokered. Fizz's friends rallied round to ensure she wasn't alone, but John still managed to nab Hope and run off with her.  Fizz, on giving chase, ran in front of Owen's van.  Nobody followed John, instead gathering round Fizz on the cobbles.  Becky discovered the social work visit was the result of a tip off.  Kirk sang Journey/Glee.  Tina wore a nice top.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 3, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Harry Flagg, that's the guy!  I loved him.
> 
> Redsquirrel, what did you miss?  Last night, Becky went to Max's old foster carer where she'd guessed Max would be staying and caused a scene.  Steve talked her down, but she still got in trouble with social work/cops (I don't believe social work would have taken Max away at the point they did, btw.  Nonsense). Steve shouted at David.  Kylie overheard David standing up for her to his Mum. An uncomfortable truce between Ches and Owen has been brokered. Fizz's friends rallied round to ensure she wasn't alone, but John still managed to nab Hope and run off with her.  Fizz, on giving chase, ran in front of Owen's van.  Nobody followed John, instead gathering round Fizz on the cobbles.  Becky discovered the social work visit was the result of a tip off.  Kirk sang Journey/Glee.  Tina wore a nice top.


Cheers for that.

I don't live in the UK anymore so don't get any Corrie at all


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 3, 2011)

redsquirrel said:


> Cheers for that.
> 
> I don't live in the UK anymore so don't get any Corrie at all


 
http://www.thebox.bz


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 3, 2011)

Well that was total shit. NO WAY would a  social worker have volunteered the information to someone that their inquiries were not routine and someone had grassed them up, esp not to someone volatile as Becky! And there were plenty of more genuine ways for that information to inadvertently slip out, very clumsy and badly done.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 3, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Well that was total shit. NO WAY would a  social worker have volunteered the information to someone that their inquiries were not routine and someone had grassed them up, esp not to someone volatile as Becky! And there were plenty of more genuine ways for that information to inadvertently slip out, very clumsy and badly done.


 
Yet more mileage for Katherine Kelly's awful acting though. She's ruining Steve as a character.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 3, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> Yet more mileage for Katherine Kelly's awful acting though. She's ruining Steve as a character.


 
She leaves at Christmas! That's six months too long of pouting and temper tantrums.


----------



## Espresso (Jun 3, 2011)

The last time we saw Fiz screaming like that was when she was giving birth.

And in other news, front doors in Manchester are made of solid steel.


----------



## Pip (Jun 3, 2011)

WTF? What kind of fresh fuckery is that?


----------



## Espresso (Jun 3, 2011)

I know. He goes about accidentally killing folk all over the place; yet when he wants to do it for real, he can't quite manage it.


----------



## Pip (Jun 3, 2011)

Some bullshit bruv


----------



## Pip (Jun 3, 2011)

Seriously, I can't believe I've obediently allowed Corrie to play havoc with my schedule ALL WEEK for this nonsense


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm at work and missed it - what happened?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

andy2002 said:


> I'm at work and missed it - what happened?




John Stape is blessed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

But because he is blessed, he's been made a Saint


----------



## Pip (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't know how to do spoiler stuff, I'll pm you


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 3, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> But because he is blessed, he has risen


 
Eh? Is he dead or what?! If so, how did he die?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

andy2002 said:


> Eh? Is he dead or what?! If so, how did he die?


 

dunno.  Who said he's dead?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

Pip said:


> Don't know how to do spoiler stuff, I'll pm you


 
nor do I



Spoiler: Minnie_the_Minx



Hello Pip


----------



## Iguana (Jun 3, 2011)

Perhaps corrie are doing a tie in to this years Torchwood and miracle day started early in Weatherfield.


----------



## Pip (Jun 3, 2011)

Ffs Minnie  just spent AGES on my phone typing it all out secretly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

Pip said:


> Ffs Minnie  just spent AGES on my phone typing it all out secretly.


 

I only just worked out how to do it myself literally a minute ago!

Maybe Andy's not seen my response yet?


----------



## Pip (Jun 3, 2011)

@ your edits


----------



## Espresso (Jun 3, 2011)

Pip said:


> Seriously, I can't believe I've obediently allowed Corrie to play havoc with my schedule ALL WEEK for this nonsense


 
I know - what with this and Britain's Got Talent, I've not been out of the house any night this week, nor have I seen anything on the BBC.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

Pip said:


> @ your edits



Have had to edit a few posts before that as well as I don't want to spoil it for Andy


----------



## Pip (Jun 3, 2011)

No no Andy wants to know, it's everyone else I'm worried about. I'm very thoughtful you see.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

Pip said:


> No no Andy wants to know, it's everyone else I'm thinking about. I'm very thoughtful you see.


 

FFS!  I ain't changing my posts again


----------



## Espresso (Jun 3, 2011)

Is it usual in this forum to spoiler stuff for when a programme has already been on?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

Espresso said:


> Is it usual in this forum to spoiler stuff for when a programme has already been on?






Spoiler: Minnie_the_Minx



I don't know


----------



## Espresso (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Dooby (Jun 3, 2011)

Espresso said:


> Is it usual in this forum to spoiler stuff for when a programme has already been on?


 
seems reasonable


----------



## Pip (Jun 3, 2011)

It's alright, andy's got a synopsis of such effervescent wit he may never be the same again. 


Maybe


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 3, 2011)

Espresso said:


>


 


Spoiler: Minnie_the_Minx



I've only just worked out how to do spoilers.  It's great fun!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 4, 2011)

andy2002 said:


> I'm at work and missed it - what happened?


John went up in the hospital lift until the lift would go no further (6th floor), then took the stairs the rest of the way (an unspecified number of floors), then - after a bit of patter with Fizz, cops hanging back and letting the untrained civilian do the negotiation, as they do - handed the baby back and jumped off the hospital roof, landing in a tangle on the carpark below.  So assuming there's only one ground floor in Weatherfield General (not an upper and lower ground), that's a fall of at least 8 stories (ground to 6th floor, plus at least one more up the stairs.  And the small parapet he was standing on).  Onto concrete or tarmac (can't remember which).  We see his tangled body.

However, the Snape-inator isn't there when the cops go to recover the body!


----------



## Pip (Jun 4, 2011)

If they're gonna run with this shite can they make Grahame and Xin's tryst _all a dream_ pls.


----------



## ymu (Jun 4, 2011)

He's going to keep coming back whenever they run out of proper storyline ideas, isn't he?


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh my God, Becky's acting was so bad she made Tracy look like an oscar winner. Also, John falling 8 floors and surviving, what is he, the bionic man?


----------



## Dooby (Jun 4, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> John went up in the hospital lift until the lift would go no further (6th floor), then took the stairs the rest of the way (an unspecified number of floors), then - after a bit of patter with Fizz, cops hanging back and letting the untrained civilian do the negotiation, as they do - handed the baby back and jumped off the hospital roof, landing in a tangle on the carpark below.  So assuming there's only one ground floor in Weatherfield General (not an upper and lower ground), that's a fall of at least 8 stories (ground to 6th floor, plus at least one more up the stairs.  And the small parapet he was standing on).  Onto concrete or tarmac (can't remember which).  We see his tangled body.
> However, the Snape-inator isn't there when the cops go to recover the body!


 
Yer, you COULD survive the fall but you'd be in a bad way. Alien abduction I spect. 
Ooh I was laughing at Fizz being hte chief negotiator, police must be facepalming. When they did the tram crash episode, fire brigade staff were howling at the inconsistencies, gritty realism my arse.


----------



## madzone (Jun 4, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Oh my God, Becky's acting was so bad she made Tracy look like an oscar winner.


 
It's a shame because it's a really powerful storyline really.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 4, 2011)

Dooby said:


> Yer, you COULD survive the fall but you'd be in a bad way.


Exactly.  Survive, but in intensive care.  Motionless, but alive.  Even if conscious and able to move - highly unlikely - we're talking a belly crawl for a few feet. A fingertip slither.  Not _nowhere to be found_.  Not _completely evading the cops_, who would have rushed to the scene (you don't leave splattered bodies in busy hospital car parks).

This pants is not what I expect of Corrie.  It's stereotypical joke soap garbage.  It's Drake Ramorez falls down the elevator shaft and has a brain transplant.  It's the stuff the Hollyoaks writers are too embarrassed to leave in their wastepaper basket.

I've watched for years, but I'm wondering whether I'll should bother any more if this is what it's become.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 4, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> I've watched for years, but I'm wondering whether I'll should bother any more if this is what it's become.



Great comedy though


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 4, 2011)

Not the kind of humour I want from Corrie.  Not Bobby-waking-up-in-the-shower funny.


----------



## Dooby (Jun 4, 2011)

I just want high camp and bitchy comments, can't be doing with all this DRAMA


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 4, 2011)

Dooby said:


> I just want high camp and bitchy comments, can't be doing with all this DRAMA


Drama is fine, it's the _action_ I hate. I don't like action movies.  Explosions and people falling out of burning helicopters then dusting themselves off and walking away.  Moronic.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 4, 2011)

Dooby said:


> Yer, you COULD survive the fall but you'd be in a bad way. Alien abduction I spect.





danny la rouge said:


> Exactly.  Survive, but in intensive care.  Motionless, but alive.  Even if conscious and able to move - highly unlikely - we're talking a belly crawl for a few feet. A fingertip slither.  Not _nowhere to be found_.  Not _completely evading the cops_, who would have rushed to the scene (you don't leave splattered bodies in busy hospital car parks).


 
You never read about that air hostess who survived a fall of thousands of feet?  Was in the 70s I think.  Fair enough, she did land in part of the plane and was completely fucked and obviously unable to walk away from it, but she did survive


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You never read about that air hostess who survived a fall of thousands of feet?  Was in the 70s I think.  Fair enough, she did land in part of the plane and was completely fucked and obviously unable to walk away from it, but she did survive


Yes, I did hear about that.  But she didn't leap up, after a few seconds, hail a cab, and start a new life near Fort William.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 4, 2011)

hm, all may not be as it seems



> [edit] 2009 report
> 
> In January 2009 German ARD radio correspondent Peter Hornung-Andersen together with German journalist Tim van Beveren and Czech journalist Pavel Theiner published a report based on newly found documents, mainly from the Czech Civil Aviation Authority and the Czech Republic's National Archive, concluding that it was "extremely probable" that the plane had been shot down by mistake by the Czechoslovak Air Force.[6] They claim that the plane broke up only a few hundred meters above the ground, not the 10,000 metres claimed by the official investigation.[7] This claim was backed by evidence, e.g. secret reports in which several eye witnesses said that they saw Vesna's plane flying below the clouds before it crashed and maps drawn by Czechoslovak investigators showing that the largest parts of the plane were found in an area rather small which would not have been the case if the plane broke apart in 10,000 metres altitude.[8] The Czech Civil Aviation Authority nevertheless issued a statement denying the claim without addressing the evidence.[citation needed] The original statement has given rise to more recent reports.[7] Vulović, despite having no memory of the crash or the flight after boarding,[6] has challenged these new theories, denying the claim that the plane descended to a much lower altitude while attempting a forced landing.[citation needed] A representative of Guinness World Records stated that "it seems that at the time Guinness was duped by this swindle just like the rest of the media."[6]


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 4, 2011)

> Flight Sergeant Nicholas Stephen Alkemade (1923–1987) was a tail gunner for a Royal Air Force Avro Lancaster bomber during World War II who survived a fall of 18,000 feet (5500 m) without a parachute after his plane was shot down over Germany.
> 
> On March 24, 1944, 21-year-old Alkemade was a member of No. 115 Squadron RAF and his Lancaster II, "S for Sugar", was flying to the east of Schmallenberg, Germany on its return from a 300-bomber raid on Berlin, when it was attacked by a Luftwaffe Junkers Ju 88 night-fighter, caught fire and began to spiral out of control. Because his parachute was destroyed by the fire, Alkemade opted to jump from the aircraft without one, preferring to die by impact rather than fire. He fell 18,000 feet (5500 m) to the ground below.
> 
> ...



John didn't have any pine trees to break his fall though


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> John didn't have any pine trees to break his fall though


Or soft snow cover.  Straight onto hard carpark.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 4, 2011)

> Alan Eugene Magee (January 13, 1919 – December 20, 2003) was an American airman during World War II who survived a 22,000-foot (6,700 m) fall from his damaged B-17 Flying Fortress. He was featured in Smithsonian Magazine as one of the 10 most amazing survival stories of World War II.
> 
> Alan Magee was born in Plainfield, New Jersey as the youngest of six children. Immediately after the Pearl Harbor attack Magee joined the United States Army Air Corps and was assigned as a ball turret gunner on a B-17 bomber nicknamed "Snap, Crackle, and Pop".[1]
> 
> ...




No glass roof for John either


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 4, 2011)

> Thomas Magill, who plunged 39 stories, will travel long, painful road to recovery
> BY EDGAR SANDOVAL AND DAVE GOLDINER
> DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITERS
> Thursday, September 02, 2010
> ...



No Dodge Charger for John to land on


----------



## Espresso (Jun 4, 2011)

That white coat he had on rendered those two police officers immobile when they saw him, so maybe it had other witchcraftesque properties, too. Or an airbag in each pocket and a couple of pens which could be converted into bionic legs and a neck brace in a trice. This is the man who can get himself into a loft without the aid of anything remotely resembling a ladder, let's not forget. And step backwards off a roof yet land on his front. 
So either he's a modern day anti-superhero or the writers were just doing it all for a bet.

That said, "Half woman half pistachio" was an ace line.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 4, 2011)

Espresso said:


> That said, "Half woman half pistachio" was an ace line.


It was.


----------



## Pip (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 4, 2011)

Espresso said:


> That white coat he had on rendered those two police officers immobile when they saw him, so maybe it had other witchcraftesque properties, too. Or an airbag in each pocket and a couple of pens which could be converted into bionic legs and a neck brace in a trice. This is the man who can get himself into a loft without the aid of anything remotely resembling a ladder, let's not forget. And step backwards off a roof yet land on his front.
> So either he's a modern day anti-superhero or the writers were just doing it all for a bet.
> 
> That said, "Half woman half pistachio" was an ace line.


 

It looked like a doctor's coat.  Maybe he's secretly an expert surgeon and fixed himself up whilst on the concrete?


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 5, 2011)

Trying work out how a week of Carrie too extreme for pre watershed, was then repeated in full at 9 am this morning on the omnibus


----------



## Iguana (Jun 5, 2011)

barney_pig said:


> Trying work out how a week of Carrie too extreme for pre watershed, was then repeated in full at 9 am this morning on the omnibus


 
Even Fiz in the shower?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jun 5, 2011)

Iguana said:


> Even Fiz in the shower?


Thankfully on the omnibus on TV3 (Irish station) we were spared the horrors!

btw: besides the miraculous John Stape.. Fiz did a decent job of surviving the crash so quickly...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 5, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Thankfully on the omnibus on TV3 (Irish station) we were spared the horrors!
> 
> btw: besides the miraculous John Stape.. Fiz did a decent job of surviving the crash so quickly...


 
Yeah, but the van barely touched her


----------



## Pip (Jun 9, 2011)

I am VERY disappointed in Grahame.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 9, 2011)

Same here.
At least I won't miss him as much now if/when he leaves.


----------



## Pip (Jun 10, 2011)

I miss him every moment he's not on my screen.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 10, 2011)

You're no better than that Xin!


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 10, 2011)

Emmerdale completely outclasses Corrie atm and has done for some time. John was seen getting on a ferry....after falling about 8 storeys.


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2011)

To be fair it is pretty ridiculous at the minute.


----------



## Pip (Jun 10, 2011)

zoooo said:


> You're no better than that Xin!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2011)

Corrie is ruined

Michelle Collins is going to be in it


----------



## Espresso (Jun 13, 2011)

We get John Michie as compenstion, though. So it's not all bad.

(I realise this might well turn round and bite me on the arse, come Thursday, if he's muck.  )


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 13, 2011)

Right, well Xin's gone then.  Good.  Crap actor, crap storyline.  

What else can they spoil now?  Oh, yes, the Rover's.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2011)

Espresso said:


> We get John Michie as compenstion, though. So it's not all bad.
> 
> (I realise this might well turn round and bite me on the arse, come Thursday, if he's muck.  )


 

*googles John Michie*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Right, well Xin's gone then.  Good.  Crap actor, crap storyline.


 
Excellent English though


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 13, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Excellent English though


This is still about my socks thread isn't it?  IT WAS A FRIDAY. I WAS HAVING A BAD DAY!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> This is still about my socks thread isn't it?  IT WAS A FRIDAY. I WAS HAVING A BAD DAY!


 
er, you've lost me


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 13, 2011)

Ah, OK.  Then, yes, her English was excellent.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Ah, OK.  Then, yes, her English was excellent.


 
Maybe too good.  How long had she been in the UK?  Maybe she learnt it at school in China?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 13, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe too good.  How long had she been in the UK?  Maybe she learnt it at school in China?


She probably picked a lot up in the Pound Shop when she worked there with Tina.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> She probably picked a lot up in the Pound Shop when she worked there with Tina.



ah, I see.  They must have gabbed a lot for her English to be that good


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 13, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah, I see.  They must have gabbed a lot for her English to be that good


I'm not sure where she studied psychiatric nursing, but she'd need to know a lot of big medical words for that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 13, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm not sure where she studied psychiatric nursing, but she'd need to know a lot of big medical words for that.



I suppose it helps being born in the UK to have an English accent (sorry, Chinese accent)


----------



## Stash (Jun 14, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Right, well Xin's gone then.  Good.  Crap actor, crap storyline.


Not many. If Tina was desperate for Xin to stay in the country, why not have a fake civil partnership?
LOL @ Kylie, though: "Dim sum, lose some".


----------



## aqua (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh my god what the fuck is happening to corrie atm? Can't believe Graham has gone, fed up with Becky, still loathe Tracey and the stupid Stape storyline has numbed me into submission 

I even watched last nights 'stenders for a change


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 14, 2011)

aqua said:


> Oh my god what the fuck is happening to corrie atm? Can't believe Graham has gone, fed up with Becky, still loathe Tracey and the stupid Stape storyline has numbed me into submission
> 
> I even watched last nights 'stenders for a change


 Eastenders was better as well!

(Even tho we have to put up with another Max and Tanya storyline AGAIN!)


----------



## tommers (Jun 14, 2011)

It needs more Mary.

And less of everybody else.


----------



## Espresso (Jun 14, 2011)

tommers said:


> It needs more Mary.
> 
> And less of everybody else.


 
It needs none of Mary. 
And if she can take Dev and Tracy and Julie with her, so much the better. 

And where the bloodyhell is Leanne? We need lots and lots more of her.


----------



## Riera (Jun 15, 2011)

Is Corrie turning into 'stenders? It seems like it. The stories are silly and Michelle Collins arrives tomorrow. I may haveto stop watching it.


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2011)

Espresso said:


> And where the bloodyhell is Leanne? We need lots and lots more of her.



My mental image of Leanne is her with tears streaming down her face.  That's exactly what we need.  More misery.

peter was unintentionally funny sometimes though.

Eastenders is just unremitting depression from start to finish.  I liked Corrie cos it occasionally had some funny bits.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 16, 2011)

Can someone do me a favour and briefly update me on the last two weeks of Corrie? I've been on holiday and really can't be arsed watching through every episode.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 17, 2011)

Cindy had a Northern English accent.  And her name's Stella Reasonably-Priced.  Which is a good name for a bar maid.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 17, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Can someone do me a favour and briefly update me on the last two weeks of Corrie? I've been on holiday and really can't be arsed watching through every episode.


Graham woke up in the shower and Xin was all a dream.  Becky got shot by a bunch of daffodils and fell into the canal but came back several years later.  And Tracy met Mork from Ork and learned how to say Nano Nano.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 17, 2011)

Why has Becky fucked off? And why is Steve getting a new landlady?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 17, 2011)

*Why has Becky fucked off? *

- Because Steve dobbed them in to the Social Work.

*And why is Steve getting a new landlady?*

- Because the writers wanted to bring Cindy from Eastenders in.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 17, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Cindy had a Northern English accent.  And her name's Stella Reasonably-Priced.  Which is a good name for a bar maid.


 
her accent made me cringe. Why couldnt she just speak in her normal accent. People from south england can occasionally move to the north, it has been heard of...!


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 17, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> her accent made me cringe. Why couldnt she just speak in her normal accent. People from south england can occasionally move to the north, it has been heard of...!


 Keep southerners out of our northern soaps. There's already far too many of them!


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 17, 2011)

Who the fuck did she model her accent on Gracie Fields?

Isn't Manchester about to be swamped by Southerners what with the BBC relocating.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 17, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Keep southerners out of our northern soaps. There's already far too many of them!


 
Innit. It was bad enough when that Cockney Laandahn couple moved into the sweet shop in Emmerdale. Full of wrong.

Only Mike Baldwin is allowed.

(((Baldwin)))


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 17, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> her accent made me cringe.


It sounded fine to me.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 17, 2011)

It was actually not a bad accent. There were one of two moments where her southern accent slipped out a little but I was generally impressed so far.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 17, 2011)

I actually quite like Michelle Collins. Does quite a bit of charity work for Oxfam, Breakthrough Breast Cancer and a few others too. I once saw her at Glastonbury doing a quick talk on Oxfam between bands on the main stage. She even took on a stupid eejit who shouted 'bollocks'  while she was talking about Oxfam and managed to assert herself pretty well.

I think she'll be a good character for Coronation Street. Steve is fast becoming a parody of himself, mind.


----------



## Espresso (Jun 17, 2011)

Michelle Collins obviously learned her Stella Price accent at The Dick Van Dyke School of Regional British accents. She'll be saying "Ey up, cock" and "Lisssen t me, layyydiii" before too much longer. 
I don't see why the character couldn't be a Southerner, if they wanted Michelle Collins to play the role. But if the character *must* be a Northerner, why not just cast one, or an actress who can do an authentic accent? Odd stuff.

All that said, I am looking forward to having an old school boss lady behind the bar.


----------



## madzone (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh god, she's awful  I wish I'd read ths thread as a bit of warning.


----------



## Celt (Jun 17, 2011)

the accent is horrible, can't really get past that


----------



## Espresso (Jun 17, 2011)

Never mind the accent. It has been driven from my mind by the horrific notion of the creation of a child betwixt Norris and Mary.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 17, 2011)

I just realised that Marcus (Shaun's boyfriend) was Jonatton Yeah? from Nathan Barley


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 18, 2011)

Celt said:


> the accent is horrible, can't really get past that


Now that's she's had more to say, I can hear it slip on occasion.  I think she really rehearsed the first script with her language coach, but now think's she's fine.  

I liked the set up, though.  The boyfriend and daughter.  It has promise.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 18, 2011)

her accent is weird tho..and, can we get Becky off my bloody tv screen please?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 18, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> I just realised that Marcus (Shaun's boyfriend) was Jonatton Yeah? from Nathan Barley


 
 Every time I see one of his scenes I feel like watching Nathan Barley again. I LOVED him in that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2011)

Is Becky getting thinner?


----------



## Espresso (Jun 20, 2011)

Becky is very slender indeed. If she turns sideways, she might disappear.

I loved seeing Roy standing up for Hayley to Sylvia tonight. Great writing and excellent perfomrances all round from those three.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 21, 2011)

Roy's mother is one of the crapiest characters ever. Please get rid of her.


----------



## bigbry (Jul 5, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Roy's mother is one of the crapiest characters ever. Please get rid of her.


I thought she had been briought in as the 'new' Blanche.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 5, 2011)

bigbry said:


> I thought she had been briought in as the 'new' Blanche.



She's not a patch on Blanche


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooo.. eyup, how about a bit of a Daily Mail rant from Brian Sewell about Corrie

What HAVE they done to Corrie? Wall-to-wall gays, transsexuals, transvestites and teenage lesbians


----------



## white-trash (Jul 6, 2011)

My lad made me watch corrie and now i'm really into it, but totally lost on whats been going on. Update on what happened this last week anyone?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fizz has been charged with Murder, Roy & Hayley have been left holding the baby (much to the annoyance of Chesney)
Cindy told Leanne she's her real mam (Leanne isn't happy, doesn't want to talk to her)
Sophie and Sian have been busy fundraising for the homeless centre who apparently need £££s to buy a new centre. Something's dodgy about the whole thing if you ask me, don't know what yet.
Anna Windass is blates gonna get it on with the burly brickie, as will Carla and Frank


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 6, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> *Cindy* told Leanne she's her real mam (Leanne isn't happy, doesn't want to talk to her)


 
 I don't even know what her (fake) Corrie name is!


----------



## white-trash (Jul 6, 2011)

Cheers, makes more sense now when he tries to talk to me about it haha.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 6, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Ooo.. eyup, how about a bit of a Daily Mail rant from Brian Sewell about Corrie
> 
> What HAVE they done to Corrie? Wall-to-wall gays, transsexuals, transvestites and teenage lesbians


 
I find it highly amusing that Brian Sewell watches Coronation St. Surely it's far too common and Northern for the likes of him.


----------



## Iguana (Jul 7, 2011)

Espresso said:


> I find it highly amusing that Brian Sewell watches Coronation St. Surely it's far too common and Northern for the likes of him.


 
Well he clearly doesn't.  He thinks Jason is gay, that Sophie and Sian's relationship was revealed when Sally caught them in bed together.  Neither of which is true.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 7, 2011)

Iguana said:


> Well he clearly doesn't.  He thinks Jason is gay, that Sophie and Sian's relationship was revealed when Sally caught them in bed together.  Neither of which is true.


 
Aye. I thought it was farfetched.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 12, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Sophie and Sian have been busy fundraising for the homeless centre who apparently need £££s to buy a new centre. Something's dodgy about the whole thing if you ask me, don't know what yet.


  Liking this storyline -  shocked and stunned that Ken's grandson was in on  it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 12, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Liking this storyline -  shocked and stunned that Ken's grandson was in on  it.



Aye, he's been suspect from the very beginning. Things have taken a very interesting twist now alright.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 15, 2011)

I've stopped watching Corrie. I find a lot of the storylines have been lifted straight out of EastEnders and some of the characters (Roy's mum) are just shite.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Roy's mum is shite. She needs killing off pronto.

And Audrey's fella is just the creepiest bloke ever too. Get rid of him.


----------



## Iguana (Jul 15, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> And Audrey's fella is just the creepiest bloke ever too. Get rid of him.


 
And someone needs to tell him that Marcia isn't pronounced mar-see-ya.


----------



## susie12 (Jul 15, 2011)

There's something weird about his jaw.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 15, 2011)

Ken's grandson's acting is SO BAD. 
I don't get Corrie - how they hire some amazing actors and then some utterly cringeworthingly awful ones


----------



## Iguana (Jul 15, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Ken's grandson's acting is SO BAD.
> I don't get Corrie - how they hire some amazing actors and then some utterly cringeworthingly awful ones


 
Well James is there as he's Ken's real life son.  And the actor who played James' father was also Ken's real life son and James' real life half-brother.

I was also a bit disappointed in Amy's acting in that last seen, that was much worse than James'.  (Her crying was nearly as bad as Freema Agyeman's on Doctor Who.)  It's really tough to get convincing child actors though.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Also, whats the deal with Amber just showing up out of the blue and Dev having to explain away a lot of things going on. Does nobody call anyone these days?


----------



## belboid (Jul 15, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Ken's grandson's acting is SO BAD.
> I don't get Corrie - how they hire some amazing actors and then some utterly cringeworthingly awful ones


 
Time, mainly.  They get bugger all rehearsal time and are thrown straight into their roles, so they haven't really had a chance to work themselves into the role.  Stand them next to someone who's been doing it for years, and they're pretty well bound to look bad.

Take Nigel Harman (ok, diff soap, same principle tho) - fucking awful in 'Stenders, but he is actually a really good actor.  Which came as a bit of a surprise when I saw him in the theatre


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 15, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Also, whats the deal with Amber just showing up out of the blue and Dev having to explain away a lot of things going on. Does nobody call anyone these days?


Amber's back?  Cool.

I've missed a lot, because my stupid box thingy didn't record all the episodes.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 15, 2011)

I think the only entertaining storyline at the moment is the tension between David Platt, Kylie, and Gail, and waiting for the inevitable moment where she fucks off with whatever she can get from him.

Speaking of them, isn't it funny how there's been virtually no mention of little Max after all that concern David Platt seemed to have about him living with them and all the fuss and tears caused over him ending up in care. It's like the lad has just been forgotten about and Becky seems more occupied with some new fella she met on the bus. Is that not a tad bit strange??


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 22, 2011)

So..this week we've had Leanne fall down the stairs, Ken punched by his grandson, Izzy mugged, and Sean get punched by Gary Windass. The make-up department getting lots of work this week then


----------



## articul8 (Jul 23, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Roy's mother is one of the crapiest characters ever. Please get rid of her.


 
no way - she is just about the only decent thing there at the moment!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 26, 2011)

I went from being really mad with Gary Windass to feeling really sorry for him in one episode. That last scene with him on the floor saying 'help me' was actually pretty emotional. Poor Gary


----------



## Kippa (Jul 27, 2011)

I think Debbie Rush that plays the part of Anna Windass is actually quite attractive.  She was alright before, but since she has lost quite a bit of weight she looks rather fit.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah she is definitely a milf


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 18, 2011)

Anything happened these past 3 weeks?
I rely on this thread to keep me from actually watching


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 18, 2011)

barney_pig said:


> Anything happened these past 3 weeks?
> I rely on this thread to keep me from actually watching


http://coronationstreetupdates.blogspot.com/search?q="Coronation+Street+weekly+update"


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 18, 2011)

But I value the Sharp critical facilities of urban soap addicts.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 18, 2011)

That's a good point.  I think.  Or is it?


----------



## Shirl (Aug 20, 2011)

I've not watched corrie for about 6 months but watched it last night, now it seems that Roy Cropper is Doc Martins cousin. I'd better give it a rest again.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 21, 2011)

Isn't it a some sort of offence or just A VERY BAD THING for a doctor to be involved in any sort of a relationship with one of his patients? I know Dr Carter and Tina are both very pretty, but still and all; surely he should know better than that.

Onto other characters - I am conflicted. On the one hand I think they're making Sylvia an utterly ridiculous character and far too overbearing but then again,  anyone who locks up the intensely aggravating Norris Cole is alright by me. Anyone who set fire to him and beat the flames out with an axe would become my new best friend.

Nothing is grabbing me as unmissable at present, but I suppose they're building up some juicy storylines. Hope so, any road.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 27, 2011)

Could Fizz get any dumber? Could the weatherfield police get more clueless? Could Becky get any more annoying? Could Marc be any creepier, and the world's worst tranny? etc.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm not enjoying it as much as say a year ago, it's all gone a bit doomy, has one or the writers from Eastenders joined the writing team?


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 28, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> I'm not enjoying it as much as say a year ago, it's all gone a bit doomy, has one or the writers from Eastenders joined the writing team?


Other way round afaik.


----------



## susie12 (Aug 30, 2011)

I am rather sad that Marc/Marcia has gone, with his wonky jaw and even wonkier dress sense.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 4, 2011)

quick reminder -  next episode is tonight (Sunday)


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm just watching the omnibus and am confused. What happened to Anna's husband? How come she's now getting it together with the builder guy? Where has her husband gone?!?!


----------



## Espresso (Sep 4, 2011)

He had a complete and utter personality transplant and decided that being a Daddy to the adopted kid, Faye was beyond him. So he buggered off to Germany.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 4, 2011)

wow that must have happened quickly. It's like he never even existed now


----------



## susie12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Noone exists for them who does not live within 10 metres of their house.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 4, 2011)

susie12 said:


> Noone exists for them who does not live within 10 metres of their house.


Or even upstairs.  Remember Sinbad the Kebabman's family?  With the trainee cop daughter and Amber's boyfriend?  Well, their grandad went upstairs for a lie down and was never seen or heard of again!


----------



## susie12 (Sep 4, 2011)

And Sally's kids were upstairs for about ten years.  And when they came down they only got beans for tea.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 4, 2011)

I caught part of Friday's Corrie and am now confused. Who is the bloke that was tied up in the freezer? Also, I'm planning watching tonight so is there anything else I need to know. I last watched properly in about January but I saw an episode a couple of weeks ago and fizz was in prison 

Please welcome me back to Corrie addiction


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 4, 2011)

Corrie warning  - tonight, 8-00


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 4, 2011)

Cheers!  Already had a false alarm from the youngster, who thought it was 7.30.  (She's a traditionalist).


----------



## Ground Elder (Sep 4, 2011)

susie12 said:


> And Sally's kids were upstairs for about ten years. And when they came down they only got beans for tea.


They had a lot of colouring to do


----------



## Geri (Sep 4, 2011)

Shirl said:


> I caught part of Friday's Corrie and am now confused. Who is the bloke that was tied up in the freezer? Also, I'm planning watching tonight so is there anything else I need to know. I last watched properly in about January but I saw an episode a couple of weeks ago and fizz was in prison
> 
> Please welcome me back to Corrie addiction



Fizz is being blamed for John Snape's murders. The bloke in the freezer is the boyfriend of someone hassling her in prison.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Geri. I was getting updates on facebook too every time a new face appeared. It's funny how you miss it for about 6 months and you don't know who most of the characters are!


----------



## Espresso (Sep 4, 2011)

Oooo. I liked that.
Was Simon in the flat, being babysat by Granma Deirdre, do we think? And is that where Russ wold have gone, when he ran away?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 5, 2011)

I wish they would lay off the sensational story lines.  We don't need them.  Get back to characters, funny dialogue in the Rovers, and spats between the street's matriarchs.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 5, 2011)

It's becoming tradition to get mown down by a car, for the crime of terminally bad northern accents, isn't it?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 5, 2011)

9pm tonight, though.  And all week.  I'm not pleased.  Corrie is on at 7.30.  Not 9.


----------



## belboid (Sep 5, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> It's becoming tradition to get mown down by a car, for the crime of terminally bad northern accents, isn't it?


only the lucky few get the honour of death by tram


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank God for uknova. There's no other way of watching Coronation Street here.

Fizz is so fucking annoying - I hope she gets sent down. I don't think there's ever been a storyline involving her that I've liked. Possibly the most clueless individual ever invented. Roy Cropper's mother also continues to be a crap character (she also heavily borrows from her old character Diana Trent in that awful sitcom Waiting For God). I hope they do away with her soon.

We need more Rosie, more Amber, more David Platt and they need to stop introducing rubbish new characters. Bring back some of the old ones.


----------



## Geri (Sep 5, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> 9pm tonight, though. And all week. I'm not pleased. Corrie is on at 7.30. Not 9.



I know! It's a minor inconvenience alright.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 5, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> 9pm tonight, though. And all week. I'm not pleased. Corrie is on at 7.30. Not 9.



Indeed.  I'm very cross.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 5, 2011)

I suppose someone _might_ actually be allowed to swear; instead of the heartfelt "Flippin' 'eck!"s they're usually restricted to in times of high trauma and devastating crisis.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Geri said:


> I know! It's a minor inconvenience alright.


at least it means dara is in bed.


----------



## articul8 (Sep 5, 2011)

does the post-watershed time mean it's "adult" content or something?  Hope that Carla's finished off her from Eastenders with the dodgy accent.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 6, 2011)

> Hope that Carla's finished off her from Eastenders with the dodgy accent.


 Yes.  And her saintly pursed lip looks at Leanne.  And her ghastly daughter and no personality boyfriend.  Why do I watch it?  I hate them all.


----------



## Iguana (Sep 8, 2011)

articul8 said:


> does the post-watershed time mean it's "adult" content or something?



I hope not. Last time we had a post watershed week we were treated to a rather full on vision of Fiz in the shower.


----------



## articul8 (Sep 8, 2011)

not as bad as Deidre and Dev that time.  My retinas haven't recovered since


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 8, 2011)

You hear of people coming out of coma's with different accents.  They missed a golden opportunity to give Stella another accent she couldn't do.  Jamaican might have been a laugh.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 9, 2011)

Or she could just have a London accent, that shouldn't tax her too much. And with the incredible resilience common to all soap characters, no doubt she'll be back pulling pints tonight.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 9, 2011)

susie12 said:


> Or she could just have a London accent, that shouldn't tax her too much. And with the incredible resilience common to all soap characters, no doubt she'll be back pulling pints tonight.


I wish I was a soap character.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 9, 2011)

No danny, you could only exist within a tiny radius from yr house and would prob have to graft in a knicker factory.  And on a street peopled by murderers.  It's just not good.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 9, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> I wish I was a soap character.


You are to me. You all are, actually.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorry if I'm being dim but how is Tracey pregnant by Steve?  Was it in Blackpool? Or is it another Tracey fantasy?


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 11, 2011)

no it was in weatherfield. One night stand a few weeks back when Steve was really drunk.


----------



## Geri (Sep 11, 2011)

No, they slept together after he & Becky split up.


----------



## susie12 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks I must have dropped off at that point lol.


----------



## Geri (Sep 11, 2011)

It's pretty impressive to sleep with someone only twice, and get them up the duff both times.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 11, 2011)

Geri said:


> It's pretty impressive to sleep with someone only twice, and get them up the duff both times.


But not unusual.


----------



## Iguana (Sep 11, 2011)

Geri said:


> It's pretty impressive to sleep with someone only twice, and get them up the duff both times.



They slept together loads of times.  They had a relationship for a while after Ray Langton died and were going to live together.  After a short while Steve decided he wasn't that into it, being on the rebound from Karen, but decided to string Tracey along until she put his name on Amy's birth cert.  Tracey figured it out at the last minute, dumped him and they ended up in court over Amy.

Then after Tracey killed Charlie and she was on remand she and Steve began a sort of relationship for those months and had sex regularly.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 22, 2011)

No love for Coronation St this week? I think it's been pretty good.

When Frank just meandered back into the flat after, with his bottle of free wine and bag of curry, Carla's reaction was outstanding. Though unless there is some sort of revelation in short order, there'll be no jail for Frank. He's making a very credible case for discrediting Carla and Peter and Maria. The writing for him this week has been really impressive, I think. And the actor - whatsisface off the Bill who was having an affair with Mrs Barton off Emmerdale - is doing a fine job with it.

Nice work, Coronation St.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah i never really rated the actress who plays Carla before. Maybe because her character just irritated me so much.... But she's been fantastic these last few episodes. Found it all quite disturbing. Stupid stupid Peter though.

Maybe this is a stupid question & I'm missing something, but surely there's more than enough evidence to prove Frank raped Carla. Serious bruising for a start, which surely can be linked straight to him since his fingerprints would be all over her.


----------



## Iguana (Sep 22, 2011)

This week is actually quite good, the actors playing Peter, Carla and Leanne are probably the best on the show so it's good to see them do such a story.  However I'm getting "excitement fatigue" from week after week of BIG stories.



Espresso said:


> He's making a very credible case for discrediting Carla and Peter and Maria.



Y'think?  I thought he screwed up once he tried to implicate Peter. On the one hand he told the cops he and Carla had just made love and he went to get a curry, then later on he told them Peter and Carla were having an affair and that was why Carla dumped him.  Doesn't add up to even the thickest copper, I think they have let him out in order to allow him to further implicate himself.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2011)

Espresso said:


> .* And the actor - whatsisface off the Bill who was having an affair with Mrs Barton off Emmerdale - is doing a fine job with it.*
> 
> Nice work, Coronation St.



DI Manson/Mansen/not sure of spelling

I really liked him in The Bill.  He's used his knowledge as a DI to manipulate this situation I reckon


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 23, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> DI Manson/Mansen/not sure of spelling
> 
> I really liked him in The Bill. He's used his knowledge as a DI to manipulate this situation I reckon


However, his win on Celebrity Stars in the Eyes means that when he finally goes down he'll sing like a canary.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 10, 2011)

Can Frank not kill Tracey when he gets out on bail, please?  Her inability to act makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't tell me Eileen's going to get a decent feller. 
I hope she does, because I think she's a great character. But knowing her luck he'll turn out to be some sort of a lying cheating psycho thieving halfwit and an utter rotter and a cad.

Come on writers, be nice to Eileen for a change.


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 10, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Can Frank not kill Tracey when he gets out on bail, please? Her inability to act makes me want to vomit.



Absolutely !


----------



## Party04 (Oct 10, 2011)

I really felt for Becky at the end of Friday night's episode. She was so gutted finding out about Tracy expecting twins but wished Steve all the best for the future. I don't usually get emotional over soaps but she showed such dignity and deserves to find happiness.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 11, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Can Frank not kill Tracey when he gets out on bail, please? Her inability to act makes me want to vomit.


You think SHE can't act? Tried looking at Becky??


----------



## Espresso (Oct 11, 2011)

Aw come on, we've seen drunk, lairy Becky, distraught Becky, sad Becky, bonkers frightening Becky, comical Becky, caring Becky and emotionally vulnerable Becky.
We only ever seen smirky or frowny Tracy.  Ever.

The woman plaing Becky has got range. The woman playing Tracy has got none. Well, that's what I think, anyway.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 11, 2011)

Espresso said:


> Aw come on, we've seen drunk, lairy Becky, distraught Becky, sad Becky, bonkers frightening Becky, comical Becky, caring Becky and emotionally vulnerable Becky.
> We only ever seen smirky or frowny Tracy. Ever.
> 
> The woman plaing Becky has got range. The woman playing Tracy has got none. Well, that's what I think, anyway.


Becky (Katherine Kelly) simply cannot act. Everything she does is mega hammy! How she's got this far is a mystery, to be honest. She makes Kate Ford look like a good actress!


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 11, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Becky (Katherine Kelly) simply cannot act. Everything she does is mega hammy! How she's got this far is a mystery, to be honest. She makes Kate Ford look like a good actress!



I like Becky !!


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 11, 2011)

Maidmarian said:


> I like Becky !!


She so cannot act. I really can't wait for Christmas to come and her to fuck off, really.


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 11, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> She so cannot act. I really can't wait for Christmas to come and her to fuck off, really.


Booooooooo !!!!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 14, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Becky (Katherine Kelly) simply cannot act. Everything she does is mega hammy! How she's got this far is a mystery, to be honest. She makes Kate Ford look like a good actress!



I think she's ace.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 14, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Becky (Katherine Kelly) simply cannot act. Everything she does is mega hammy! How she's got this far is a mystery, to be honest. She makes Kate Ford look like a good actress!



The only time Kate Ford is the best actress in a scene is if she's in it on her tod. She's even worse than Jimmi Harkishin, which is really saying something. 
Katherine Kelly is brill.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 14, 2011)

Bring back Les Battersby please... Bruce Jones has hardly worked since 2007. I feel a bit sorry for him.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 15, 2011)

Espresso said:


> The only time Kate Ford is the best actress in a scene is if she's in it on her tod. She's even worse than Jimmi Harkishin, which is really saying something.
> Katherine Kelly is brill.


Katherine Kelly cannot act. She makes cow eyes to the screen that is apparently supposed to denote ability. How can you not see it?


----------



## Iguana (Oct 15, 2011)

They are both somewhat crappy actors but Kate Ford pips it as being worse.  But I like Tracey better than Becky as Tracey is less predictable.  Becky just keeps going on drunken rampages that are swiftly forgotten about by everyone around her.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 15, 2011)

R.I.P Betty Driver


----------



## Iguana (Oct 15, 2011)

maldwyn said:


> R.I.P Betty Driver



Oh no.  I'll miss Betty.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 15, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Katherine Kelly cannot act. She makes cow eyes to the screen that is apparently supposed to denote ability. How can you not see it?



Dunno. But I suppose we all see different things and form our opinions based upon what we've seen.
I think she can act, you think she can't. That's about it, really. And unless I suddenly become a casting director, what I think makes naff all difference to Katherine Kelly, I'm sure. Same goes for you. Unless, of course, you actually are a casting director. 

As for Betty Driver, I loved her twinkly smile and explosive guffaws on Coronation St. Nice to see they didn't just hoik her out when it got a bit too much for her and she had to do the few scenes she had sitting down.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 15, 2011)

maldwyn said:


> R.I.P Betty Driver


Oh no!


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 15, 2011)

She had an impressive career


----------



## Celt (Oct 15, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Bring back Les Battersby please... Bruce Jones has hardly worked since 2007. I feel a bit sorry for him.


don't - he really isn't a nice man at all.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 15, 2011)

Poor old Betty. RIP.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Becky (Katherine Kelly) simply cannot act. Everything she does is mega hammy! How she's got this far is a mystery, to be honest. She makes Kate Ford look like a good actress!


Whereas Kelly is an annoying actor with a limited repertoire, Ford makes her look like Ellen Terry or Sarah Bernhardt.  Every time Ford opens her mouth I want to vomit;  when she makes a facial expression, I have to cover my face with a pillow; and when she simpers "Oh, Steve!", I actually do have a little bit of sick in my mouth.  She is the worst actor I have ever seen, and I've been to ill-rehearsed nativity plays where nobody knows the lines, including the prompt.  She has nothing at all to recommend her.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 16, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Whereas Kelly is an annoying actor with a limited repertoire, Ford makes her look like Ellen Terry or Sarah Bernhardt. Every time Ford opens her mouth I want to vomit; when she makes a facial expression, I have to cover my face with a pillow; and when she simpers "Oh, Steve!", I actually do have a little bit of sick in my mouth. She is the worst actor I have ever seen, and I've been to ill-rehearsed nativity plays where nobody knows the lines, including the prompt. She has nothing at all to recommend her.


She's bad but Katherine Kelly is worse. That's why I said she made her look like a good actress. She isn't. Still, Tracey as a character is better than Becky. What else is there for her to do than go mad sometimes or do her cow eyes? Or that terrible drony voice thing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> She's bad but Katherine Kelly is worse. That's why I said she made her look like a good actress. She isn't. Still, Tracey as a character is better than Becky. What else is there for her to do than go mad sometimes or do her cow eyes? Or that terrible drony voice thing.


The characters being portrayed is a separate point. Becky as a character has run her course. Tracy as a character has potential. The woman who plays Tracy - Kate Ford - is dreadful. That's the point. She is much, much, _much_ worse than the woman who plays Becky (Katherine Kelly).


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 16, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> The characters being portrayed is a separate point. Becky as a character has run her course. Tracy as a character has potential. The woman who plays Tracy - Kate Ford - is dreadful. That's the point. She is much, much, _much_ worse than the woman who plays Becky (Katherine Kelly).


Neither of them can act, thing bout Becky is not only is she bad but she's annoying with it. I quite like Tracy for some reason.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> I quite like Tracy for some reason.


Ah.  That explains it, then.  I find her very, very annoying.  Ford makes me feel physically sick.  She makes me cringe.


----------



## harpo (Oct 16, 2011)

If they give Eileen Grimshaw yet another shit boyfriend I'm boycotting Corrie.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 16, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Ah. That explains it, then. I find her very, very annoying. Ford makes me feel physically sick. She makes me cringe.


That's a bit extreme! I only get that when Betty on Emmerdale comes on or a politician or something!


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Ah. That explains it, then. I find her very, very annoying. Ford makes me feel physically sick. She makes me cringe.



It's the teeth, Pilch, and the non existent upper lip.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 16, 2011)

They're being cast as girl next door types, neither Kate or KK are anything special to look at but they're average, which is presumably why they got cast, despite not being very good actors. Do we want Corrie to end up like Hollyoaks, all full of identikit glamourpusses (I've got a feeling some of you would like the answer to be yes).


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> They're being cast as girl next door types, neither Kate or KK are anything special to look at but they're average, which is presumably why they got cast ....



Nah, Becky's actually quite fit, and since when have the the Corrie casting people matched looks with characters anyway? Take Tyrone the dullard. Hasn't exactly been blessed with the best of looks, is a wet prat, yet still gets to go out with Maria, and now the new black girl, who's probably the hottest actress that the show's had for years. Wrong!


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't think she's that special, maybe (the both of them) need fattening up slightly. You're right about Tyrone, his pulling power is a soapland legend, up there with Max Branning (bald anaemic ginger pulls Lacy Turner, yeah right) and Ian Beale.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 16, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> I don't think she's that special, maybe (the both of them) need fattening up slightly. You're right about Tyrone, his pulling power is a soapland legend, up there with Max Branning (bald anaemic ginger pulls Lacy Turner, yeah right) and Ian Beale.



At least Tyrone is nice, I don't watch much EE but aren't the other 2 wankers?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah but Tyronne is sweet. You kind of know he'd look after you/do anything for you etc. Max I'm a bit more dubious about, but i guess it's the whole 'bad boy'/so repulsive he's almost attractive kind of thing he has going for him. Maybe....

Ian Beale - I'm afraid i have no idea WHATSOEVER how he has ever got any of his women (most/all? of whom have been way out of his league)


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 16, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Yeah but Tyronne is sweet. You kind of know he'd look after you/do anything for you etc. Max I'm a bit more dubious about, but i guess it's the whole 'bad boy'/so repulsive he's almost attractive kind of thing he has going for him. Maybe....
> 
> Ian Beale - I'm afraid i have no idea WHATSOEVER how he has ever got any of his women (most/all? of whom have been way out of his league)


Max has nice eyes but I don't know if that alone is enough to make girls fall at his feet.
Ian Beale... how does he get _any_ women, let alone a constant stream of them???


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2011)

nice eyes? does he?!? He has ginger eyelashes  I'm afraid i can't get past that.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Ian Beale - I'm afraid i have no idea WHATSOEVER how he has ever got any of his women (most/all? of whom have been way out of his league)



Didn't he 'marry' Tamsin Outhwaite? ....... Do me a favour!

And what's with this new blonde girl he's knocking around with now? Is that for real or is she taking the piss?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Didn't he 'marry' Tamsin Outhwaite? ....... Do me a favour!
> 
> And what's with this new blonde girl he's knocking around with now? Is that for real or is she taking the piss?



what, skanky Mandy you mean? I don't think she's too fussy! And prob just after his money. If it's her you're talking about. Don't really watch ee properly anymore


----------



## Espresso (Oct 16, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Nah, Becky's actually quite fit, and since when have the the Corrie casting people matched looks with characters anyway? Take Tyrone the dullard. Hasn't exactly been blessed with the best of looks, is a wet prat, yet still gets to go out with Maria, and now the new black girl, who's probably the hottest actress that the show's had for years. Wrong!



Yeah, but he also went out with Fizz and married Molly. Who were both more his level, in the looks department.
And Maria is just as much of a wet prat and a dim bulb as Tyrone.
Quite what the long legged copper sees in him is more mysterious, of course. She must have  thing for really hairy men.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> That's a bit extreme! I only get that when Betty on Emmerdale comes on or a politician or something!


It's the "acting".  The facial expressions, the speaking, the simper, the inability to be a convincing person.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> It's the teeth, Pilch, and the non existent upper lip.


I'm not lookist.  Not in my position.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2011)

What do people think of Frank's mother? Maybe just me, but she's coming across as an AWFUL actress, worse than both Tracy and Becky put together. For what it's worth, i think the woman who plays Becky's a pretty good actress - it's more the character that lets her down. Can imagine her being really great given the chance. The actress who plays Tracy Barlow on the other hand.....


----------



## Espresso (Oct 21, 2011)

Good grief, Helen Flanagan is a very well put together young thing. Blimey.
That aside, the character of Rosie has less sense than a dead dog. 

Interesting turn of events with Mrs Paul. Wonder what's going ot hapen with Eileen now.

And can anyone tell me what Marcus is doing with Sean? He's about twenty seven million times too good for him.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 21, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> Yeah but Tyronne is sweet. You kind of know he'd look after you/do anything for you etc. Max I'm a bit more dubious about, but i guess it's the whole 'bad boy'/so repulsive he's almost attractive kind of thing he has going for him. Maybe....
> 
> Ian Beale - I'm afraid i have no idea WHATSOEVER how he has ever got any of his women (most/all? of whom have been way out of his league)



Dosh


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 21, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm not lookist. Not in my position.



Yep ---there's that !!!  (me too)


----------



## Frankie Jack (Oct 21, 2011)

Was that Stape in the car..??


----------



## Geri (Oct 21, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 21, 2011)

Please can the most hapless murderer in the whole known universe apply his incomparable skills to Dev, Norris and Tracey?
Is that too much to ask?


----------



## susie12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Not Norris! And JS must be made of rubber to survive a fall from was it the eighth floor?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Oct 21, 2011)

Stape was shuftying Rosie.. Surely it's she that's getting it.. again..


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 21, 2011)

Geri said:


> Yep.


What was the rope thing he had on his back seat?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 21, 2011)

A rope.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 22, 2011)

It's his Spidey rope.  That's how he jump off hospital roofs.


----------



## Geri (Oct 22, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> It's his Spidey rope.  That's how he jump off hospital roofs.



I know what it's really for.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 22, 2011)

Espresso said:


> Please can the most hapless murderer in the whole known universe apply his incomparable skills to Dev, Norris and Tracey?
> Is that too much to ask?


BECKY!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 22, 2011)

Geri said:


> I know what it's really for.


Breaking Fiz out of prison?

On another topic:

Mr Foster _has_ got a very attractive package.


----------



## Party04 (Oct 24, 2011)

I hope Fiz is found not guilty. Reckon they'll have two alternative endings to keep us guessing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 24, 2011)

Party04 said:


> I hope Fiz is found not guilty. Reckon they'll have two alternative endings to keep us guessing.


She's guilty of fraud and identity theft under the Fraud Act 2006, though.


----------



## Party04 (Oct 24, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> She's guilty of fraud and identity theft under the Fraud Act 2006, though.


Ah! That Colin Fishwick fraud plot was complicated to keep up with.

When's Sian back from France? Much fitter than Rosie will ever be.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2011)

Mr Kipper/Mr Chips - Suzy lamplugh


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 24, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Mr Kipper/Mr Chips - Suzy lamplugh


Yup.  He's going to kidnap the estate agent in order to use the flat as a holding cell for his next victim/s.  (Obviously Rosie, as he's been stalking her).


----------



## aqua (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh deep joy. One of the most ridiculous story lines ever hasn't died at all. Time to give up Corrie again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Mr Kipper/Mr Chips - Suzy lamplugh



Mr *Fish*wick, now Mr *Chips *


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 24, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Mr *Fish*wick, now Mr *Chips *


And tomorrow he'll be in the paper.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 25, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> She's guilty of fraud and identity theft under the Fraud Act 2006, though.



She was convicted of that during the summer and got a 2 year suspended sentence.  It happened off-screen during the Fiz the grass storyline.


----------



## ringo (Oct 25, 2011)

When did they decide that Peter Barlow might work as a reincarnated Marlon Brando? Lately they've had him in full leather jacket and tight white t-shirt 50's rebel attire. Can't wait for the leather peaked cap. Worst attempt at a bad boy image ever. Nearly as ridiculous as the other week when he was sporting a Hacienda t-shirt.

Seems better at being drunk bloke in real life than on Corrie:


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 25, 2011)

Bring back Nigel Pivarro


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 25, 2011)

Iguana said:


> She was convicted of that during the summer and got a 2 year suspended sentence. It happened off-screen during the Fiz the grass storyline.


Really?  Ah, that might have been when I was on holiday.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2011)

CORRIE IS ON TONIGHT AT 7.30.

This has been a public service announcement.

(They're just trying to trick us into thinking that the world has gone back to normal).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

Huh?  On a Wednesday?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Huh? On a Wednesday?


I know!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 26, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> CORRIE IS ON TONIGHT AT 7.30.
> 
> This has been a public service announcement.
> 
> (They're just trying to trick us into thinking that the world has gone back to normal).


Cheers d-man


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2011)

Grrrrrr why do they keep messing about with the schedule?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> I know!



Wednesday is wash day 'cos there's nothing on and now instead of washing, I'm sitting here watching this


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't forget Frozen Planet at 9.00pm as well


----------



## Espresso (Oct 26, 2011)

I've always tought Fizz was half baked, but now I doubt she was put in the oven at all.

Sticking up for John is barmy. She shoud be painting him as black as possible.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

I missed first few minutes of second half.  What's John say to Rosie before he gagged her again?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 26, 2011)

Shhh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Shhh



but...


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Yup. He's going to kidnap the estate agent in order to use the flat as a holding cell for his next victim/s. (Obviously Rosie, as he's been stalking her).


<doh>  I'm such a dimwit.  _Of course_ it was Jason's flat.  No estate agent, just Rosie.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 27, 2011)

John is so amazing at kidnapping.  We see him standing ominously and then we see his victim(s) all trussed up and John isn't even winded or ruffled.  Last time he managed to tie up both Hoyles no problem, though I think he lost a button on his shirt.  Then the younger, fitter Chesney was easily overpowered.  And now Rosie is sitting tied hands and feet to a chair, while John has no scrapes from her nails, no limp from her attempt to kick him in the nuts or stomp on his foot with her high heels.  He's worried about her screaming when he takes the gag off, but surely she made a huge ruckus during his overpowering of her.  And isn't Jason's flat above the cabin?  There's no way Norris would have missed all that.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 27, 2011)

How much more of Fizz doing "grief" can we take?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 28, 2011)

Iguana said:


> And isn't Jason's flat above the cabin? There's no way Norris would have missed all that.


Flats 10 and 12 are above the Kabin.  Rita lives in number 12.  There used to be a door between the two flats when Alec Gilroy lived there, but this was blocked up by Bill on Rita's behalf after Alec moved out.

I can only imagine the floor was so strengthened after the bath flood incident that it is effectively sound-proofed.  How much of the original structure was retained after the tram damage is unknown.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 28, 2011)

Which bath flood incident?  Tina's recent one or Reg Holsworth's leaky water bed on his and Maureen's first sexual encounter?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 28, 2011)

Iguana said:


> Which bath flood incident? Tina's recent one or Reg Holsworth's leaky water bed on his and Maureen's first sexual encounter?


Tina and Graeme. Reg was living above the Corner Shop, surely, rather than above the Kabin? (He bought it from Alf).  And that was, as you say, a water bed, rather than a bath.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 28, 2011)

Was it the corner shop?  I was sure I remembered it being Mavis and Derek who got soaked.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 28, 2011)

Iguana said:


> Was it the corner shop? I was sure I remembered it being Mavis and Derek who got soaked.


Hmmm.  Really?  Now you have me wondering.

Reg definitely lived above the Corner Shop.  He didn't live on the street when he was Freshco manager.  He only moved when he bought the Corner Shop.  I thought.  And Maureen lived with her mother, but then it wasn't her bed, was it?

This is going to bug me now...


----------



## Iguana (Oct 28, 2011)

Found it, it was above the Kabin.  Maybe Reg rented it for a while?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Iguana said:


> Found it, it was above the Kabin. Maybe Reg rented it for a while?



you and danny are wierd


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 28, 2011)

Shirl said:


> you and danny are wierd


No, we're normal.

OK, Iguana, I concede.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 28, 2011)

I thought it was quite distressing tonight when that lovely baby Hope started crying when she first saw John in the hospital.
Maybe that's because I am a sap, though. Ooops.

Sorry to see the character of Stape go. His inept bungling and utterly bonkers way of rationalising everything he did was inspired writing and the actor made it look like he believed every bit of it. Nice work, Mr Actor.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 28, 2011)

Espresso said:


> Nice work, Mr Actor.


What are you saying?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 29, 2011)

Iguana said:


> Found it, it was above the Kabin. Maybe Reg rented it for a while?




Aye that was funny. One of the most memorable scenes ever. I miss every character from that. Especially Reg, he was quality.

Anyway, fuckin Fizz eh.. I hope her character gets written out soon. And Chris - I hope he gets found out soon. He's turned well creepy and that whole cancer storyline is dragging on wayyy to much. Cheryl is rather hot, she can snuggle up with me any night. Can't blame him for trying I suppose.


----------



## Geri (Oct 29, 2011)

Why didn't Fizz's defence lawyers think about examining her phone records for the night Colin Fishwick died?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 29, 2011)

Geri said:


> Why didn't Fizz's defence lawyers think about examining her phone records for the night Colin Fishwick died?


Because they were crap.  The legal system in Weatherfield is seriously worrying.  The cops always arrest the wrong person, and more often than not they get convicted.  And not only that, they let people like Tracy Barlow out!


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 29, 2011)

Was anyone else thinking "just die dammit". The longest drawn out death scene, since the last one (Molly's).


----------



## Espresso (Oct 29, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> What are you saying?



I'm saying I like the actor who played John Stape. Thought he was excellent.

I don't think you're supposed to like folk who habitually kidnap and imprison other folk, or feel any sympathy for teachers who shag their pupils, or quite like men who never stop telling lies, who pretend to be engaged to women they've murdered, or who bungle people to death, conceal bodies, pervert the course of justice and all those sorts of things. But I did. I thought Stape was brilliant. So the actor who played him must have been good at his job.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 29, 2011)

Geri said:


> Why didn't Fizz's defence lawyers think about examining her phone records for the night Colin Fishwick died?



They didn't even manage to point out that Fiz could not have had any part in moving Charlotte's body as the prosecution claimed, seeing as how from the instant the tram crashed she was completely accounted for by plenty of witnesses, what with being in dangerously premature labour.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 29, 2011)

Why didn't they try and save Stape the second time anyway, the doctors just stood by as he slowly passed away. Before Fizz got there they were rushing in with the defibrillator.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 30, 2011)

They overheard his confession and thought; Hippocratic oath be damned, he deserves to die.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 30, 2011)

Bit unrealistic though?

'His pulse is fading'
'ok, just let him finish up his chat with Fizz then and then we'll leave him to slip away'


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 30, 2011)

It's not reality,it's not casualty.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 31, 2011)

Espresso said:


> I'm saying I like the actor who played John Stape.


So he wasn't really John Stape after all?

Do the cops know this?  Poor Fizz.  How will that affect her appeal?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 31, 2011)

That woman Lloyd is with is the dumbest, most gullible twat I've ever seen in a soap.

Is just utterly annoying now.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 31, 2011)

She's rather hot, but you're dead right.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 31, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> So he wasn't really John Stape after all?
> 
> Do the cops know this? Poor Fizz. How will that affect her appeal?



In true soap style, she'll be out in a wet week.  I doubt the real Prime Minister will speak up for her in the House of Commons, as happened with Deirdre " I didn't dooooooooooooooooooooo any of it" Rachid, mind.
But still, she'll be out in a little bit, I reckon.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 31, 2011)

Please God no. Keep her locked up so we dont have to endure her any more.

Personally I'm waiting for that drug dealer (or his mates) mates to pay a visit to Tyrone, Tommy and Kirk. Something like that doesn't go unavenged for long if you've got connections.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 31, 2011)

Didn't he used to beat her up?
Nobody ever mentions that now, as if it didn't happen. It's all so ridiculous.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Didn't he used to beat her up?
> Nobody ever mentions that now, as if it didn't happen. It's all so ridiculous.



Yeah, but didn't he make out the tumour could make him violent and so it's all the tumour's fault?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 31, 2011)

Edit. Never mind.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but didn't he make out the tumour could make him violent and so it's all the tumour's fault?


Lol, is that what happened?
She's so flipping wet, even after she finds out he's been lying all along she'll probably say oh that's okay, I forgive you, shall we have another affair? I don't want this perfectly nice bloke who doesn't hit me, is quite cute and was in Red Dwarf for god's sake.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

Are you talking to skyscraper or me?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 31, 2011)

Um. I've rather confused myself now. Sorry!

I was just talking about the bald guy who's pretending he has a tumour.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 31, 2011)

@Minnie - you I think. I thought we were talking about something else. But then I got confused.


----------



## Geri (Oct 31, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Didn't he used to beat her up?
> Nobody ever mentions that now, as if it didn't happen. It's all so ridiculous.



He mentioned it last week!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Um. I've rather confused myself now. Sorry!
> 
> I was just talking about the bald guy who's pretending he has a tumour.





skyscraper101 said:


> @Minnie - you I think. I thought we were talking about something else. But then I got confused.



Yeah, I'm talking about him with the tumour.

I got the impression skyscraper was talking about that prison incident


----------



## Espresso (Oct 31, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but didn't he make out the tumour could make him violent and so it's all the tumour's fault?



Yep. He did.
And now as you've reminded me of that, she strikes me as being even more thick than I first thought. He's told her that he's still got the tumour and it's not responded to the treatment. Why is she not scared of him being violent again with her, what with this violence-producing tumour still being rampant, as she thinks?
Surely if he'd told the truth about the tumour having been sorted by the treatment in the first blinking place, that would have been a better bet for him getting her back, because there'd be no fear in her that he was going to start battering her again, with the tumour gone.

Poor old Lloyd gets the bum's rush either way. He's a terrible judge of women, isn't he? Mutton Liz, Chavvy Theresa and now Thicko Cheryl. 
Him and Eileen would make a brilliant couple I've always thought.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

Espresso said:


> Yep. He did.
> And now as you've reminded me of that, she strikes me as being even more thick than I first thought. He's told her that he's still got the tumour and it's not responded to the treatment. Why is she not scared of him being violent again with her, what with this violence-producing tumour still being rampant, as she thinks?
> Surely if he'd told the truth about the tumour having been sorted by the treatment in the first blinking place, that would have been a better bet for him getting her back, because there'd be no fear in her that he was going to start battering her again, with the tumour gone.
> 
> ...



Because Cheryl's stupid.  I don't like her.  They should get rid of her.  She doesn't bring anythng to the show except good looks


----------



## zoooo (Oct 31, 2011)

Geri said:


> He mentioned it last week!


Ah. Missed that.
I love Lloyd. He deserves better than a thick but pretty girlfriend and a cute but annoying kid.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2011)

and what's with Tyrone's new bit of fluff


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 1, 2011)

zoooo said:


> That woman Lloyd is with is the dumbest, most gullible twat I've ever seen in a soap.
> 
> Is just utterly annoying now.


What worse than Fizz???


----------



## aqua (Nov 1, 2011)

I just can't believe they have lost their way so much with the script atm - all the storylines just feel pathetic. I HATE it when they make me stop enjoying Corrie


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and what's with Tyrone's new bit of fluff


Yes, there's obviously something else wrong with her, other than just being a cop.  There's more to come for Tyrone, I fear.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 1, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> She doesn't bring anythng to the show except good looks



Sure she does.  Her shoulder.  I've never seen anyone outside of an early 80s pop video having so many shoulder exposing tops.  Every scene she's in, there's her shoulder.  It makes me wonder exactly what type of stripper she was.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2011)

Iguana said:


> Sure she does. Her shoulder. I've never seen anyone outside of an early 80s pop video having so many shoulder exposing tops. Every scene she's in, there's her shoulder. It makes me wonder exactly what type of stripper she was.



What about Danni Minogue?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2011)

Iguana said:


> Sure she does. Her shoulder. I've never seen anyone outside of an early 80s pop video having so many shoulder exposing tops. Every scene she's in, there's her shoulder. It makes me wonder exactly what type of stripper she was.


Specialist shoulder-fetish joint, clearly.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 1, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> What worse than Fizz???


Good point.


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 1, 2011)

Espresso said:


> Yep. He did.
> And now as you've reminded me of that, she strikes me as being even more thick than I first thought. He's told her that he's still got the tumour and it's not responded to the treatment. Why is she not scared of him being violent again with her, what with this violence-producing tumour still being rampant, as she thinks?
> Surely if he'd told the truth about the tumour having been sorted by the treatment in the first blinking place, that would have been a better bet for him getting her back, because there'd be no fear in her that he was going to start battering her again, with the tumour gone.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I cannot divorce the character from the 'sitting-in-the-back-of-the-cab-wank-wank-wanking-away actor...  *shudder*


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2011)

I thought he was taking crack, not wanking?


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 1, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> I thought he was taking crack, not wanking?


Wanking while on crack! Rumour has it  he asked the driver to stop off for mags to help him along.  Aparently it's hard to come on crack.  Ouch! Sore!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2011)

Ah, rumour.  I see.


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2011)

he did have a load of porn mags in the crack taxi, although iirc the news story didn't mention whether he was knocking one out or not. it's not a huge leap to suggest he probably was though, tbf.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 1, 2011)

The crack taxi


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 1, 2011)

killer b said:


> he did have a load of porn mags in the crack taxi, although iirc the news story didn't mention whether he was knocking one out or not. it's not a huge leap to suggest he probably was though, tbf.


Well maybe the wanking bit was the rumour then. But the rest was true!


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2011)

i think charles brought more joy to the world through that single tabloid expose than he has in the rest of his career combined.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sally's getting fucking irritating lately. She's got a right gob on her. Hopefully she's gonna feel the full force of karma soon.


----------



## Ranu (Nov 1, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Sally's getting fucking irritating lately. She's got a right gob on her. Hopefully she's gonna feel the full force of karma soon.



Maybe her being allowed to get gobby is karma for her getting cancer.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2011)

Schmetterling said:


> Well maybe the wanking bit was the rumour then. But the rest was true!


Yes - the Crack Taxi, as it will now be known.

He was given gardening leave to sort out his addiction.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ranu said:


> Maybe her being allowed to get gobby is karma for her getting cancer.



you'dve thought it would have humbled her a bit


----------



## Espresso (Nov 1, 2011)

I think she's going to be next on Frank's list. Then Kevin will batter him and go to prison for it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah Frank's gonna get his commupance one way or another, and Sally needs to be shot down in flames (not advocating rape of course, but something will give)


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 2, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Sally's getting fucking irritating lately. She's got a right gob on her. Hopefully she's gonna feel the full force of karma soon.


 
Sally has ALWAYS been irritating !!


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 2, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes - the Crack Taxi, as it will now be known.
> 
> He was given gardening leave to sort out his addiction.



The Craig Crack Cab!

It was a cracking story?


----------



## Stash (Nov 2, 2011)

killer b said:


> i think charles brought more joy to the world through that single tabloid expose than he has in the rest of his career combined.


No way! His radio show's fucking brilliant!


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 2, 2011)

aqua said:


> I just can't believe they have lost their way so much with the script atm - all the storylines just feel pathetic. I HATE it when they make me stop enjoying Corrie


Yep and the writers don't seem to have done their homework when it comes to criminal law either. There's no way that Fiz's case would have ever gone to trial; it's too unsafe. Joint enterprise is quite a stretch when only one defendant is present... a defendant that appears to have survived a 20 foot fall onto a flat roof without so much as a scratch.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 2, 2011)

Gail's trial would never have gone to court either.  The entire prosecution case was based on conjecture.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 2, 2011)

For sure.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 2, 2011)

They've already made the judge out to be a bit bonkers. Obvious setup for a retrial and miscarriage of justice.

I thought the actors playing the barristers were pretty good. Particularly the prosecution barrister.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 2, 2011)

If one re-arranges the letters of the name "Studs Terkel", one can come up with "Turds Kelets". Not that one would want to, Studs Terkel's a safe guy. Ken Barlow was once reading a book by Studs - It's details like that that make Corrie what it is.


----------



## susie12 (Nov 3, 2011)

I used to work with someone whose husband is their legal advisor for the Court stories, so I don't know why they get it so wrong so often.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 4, 2011)

Keith Duffy's new teeth are rather flourescent, aren't they?
Michelle need not worry about the leccy being turned off in Underworld next week; all the workers can sew by hand by the light of his new pegs.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 4, 2011)

When irish teeth are shining


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 4, 2011)

The advert couple:  YOU'VE GOT ANOTHER FUCKIN SOFA!


----------



## Bassism (Nov 4, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> The advert couple: YOU'VE GOT ANOTHER FUCKIN SOFA!


ye i thought that too 
There fucking dumb those adverts


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 7, 2011)

I know that I piss off Mrs _pig when I shout advice at the tv, especially when soapwriters decide to get serious and start doing a plotline they know fuckall about.
But since john jumped the shark on his way down off that carpark roof, even she has started telling corrie to sort itself out.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 7, 2011)

Corrie Scriptwriters reading this:

The good bits are: things like Kirk saying he knew who Churchill was, "Oh yes".

The bad bits are: the far-fetched, shock-value melodramatic events.

hth


----------



## Shirl (Nov 7, 2011)

I can't believe I've let myself get sucked into corrie again but I have.
That bloody plotline about the dumpee pretending to be dying of cancer has been done a million times before. I can't even see what Lloyd sees in Cheryl anyway, I think she's dog rough. And Michelle walking about that apartment in 5inch stilies, downstairs neighbours would have been up and thumped her long before she sat down. Also, I love him to bits but really would any gorgeous teenage girl fancy Chesney.
Then to top it off, you're skint, depressed and owing wages and godknows what else so you just get on a plane and go to visit your friends in LA, yeh, happens in Manc all the time 

The only saving grace for me at the moment is Gwen Taylor but I don't think she'll be there long.

Oh, and one last thing, does anyone else think that the corrie stylists are are having a laugh with Sian's saucer earings?


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 7, 2011)

Apparently Robert Vaughan (Man From U.N.C.L.E) is gonna be in Corrie!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh no!  Not Scmichael!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 8, 2011)

I love the whole Rosie, Kevin, Sally, Sophie dynamic when they were all shouting at Rosie over the newspaper interview. Extra lols when Rita/Emily turn up. And sly old Emily getting out her reading glasses in the middle of the party to have a butchers at the paper


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2011)

saw it last night for the first time in ages, and wasn't impressed. someone pm me when it gets good again.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Where's David Platt and Kylie? They've all but disappeared.


----------



## Ranu (Nov 8, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Where's David Platt and Kylie? They've all but disappeared.



Good.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 8, 2011)

Vets are cheap in Weatherfield.  Nearly £500 for what sounds like several thousands of pounds worth of treatment.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh no! Not Scmichael!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2011)

Iguana said:


> Vets are cheap in Weatherfield. Nearly £500 for what sounds like several thousands of pounds worth of treatment.


It's the excess on the insurance.

Cuckoo clocks are cheap there, too.


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 8, 2011)

We don't know how much cuckoo clocks are in Weatherfield, only that Kirk had £100 saved towards the cost of one.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2011)

Ground Elder said:


> We don't know how much cuckoo clocks are in Weatherfield, only that Kirk had £100 saved towards the cost of one.



FFS  

I misheard him.  I thought he was saving to buy a cooking pot


----------



## Iguana (Nov 8, 2011)

I doubt Chesney has insurance.  But I guess that as there is no dole or other social welfare payments in Weatherfield as he and Katie seem entitled to nothing, nor was Fiz at the start of the year, cheaper vets balance things out?



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> FFS
> 
> I misheard him. I thought he was saving to buy a cooking pot



That's what I thought too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2011)

Iguana said:


> I doubt Chesney has insurance. But I guess that as there is no dole or other social welfare payments in Weatherfield as he and Katie seem entitled to nothing, nor was Fiz at the start of the year, cheaper vets balance things out?
> 
> That's what I thought too.



Thank God I was the only one.  I thought maybe he'd taken up cooking and was after some fancy pans


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2011)

Ground Elder said:


> We don't know how much cuckoo clocks are in Weatherfield, only that Kirk had £100 saved towards the cost of one.


Anyway, they don't go cheap, they go "cook oo".


----------



## Geri (Nov 8, 2011)

Iguana said:


> I doubt Chesney has insurance. But I guess that as there is no dole or other social welfare payments in Weatherfield as he and Katie seem entitled to nothing.



Nor in Eastenders - Amira is a single woman with a baby, but still has to rely on other people to pay for her accommodation.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Nov 8, 2011)

Getting the feeling there's subliminal messaging in the soaps that getting benefits is bad and should not be seen happening in these programs.


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2011)

You should listen to The Archers!  Poor Clarrie Grundy took an age before having to sink so low as to ask for 'charity' from the state.  And then got turned down - for the wrong reason, iirr


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2011)

Geri said:


> Nor in Eastenders - Amira is a single woman with a baby, but still has to rely on other people to pay for her accommodation.



Don't think I've ever heard anyone mention they've got to go and sign on


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2011)

Frankie Jack said:


> Getting the feeling there's subliminal messaging in the soaps that getting benefits is bad and should not be seen happening in these programs.


Everything's cheap in Weatherfield, though.  People on shop assistant wages get taxis everywhere, eat out every day, including breakfast, are in the pub more than once a day, and buy takeaway tea from a cafe when their house is two steps away.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Everything's cheap in Weatherfield, though. People on shop assistant wages get taxis everywhere, eat out every day, including breakfast, are in the pub more than once a day, and buy takeaway tea from a cafe when their house is two steps away.



Well nothing's cheap in London and everyone in Eastenders uses black cabs


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well nothing's cheap in London and everyone in Eastenders uses black cabs


Walford weighting, innit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Walford weighting, innit.



You still wouldn't be able to afford it, and when they use a black cab to go to Heathrow/Gatwick


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You still wouldn't be able to afford it, and when they use a black cab to go to Heathrow/Gatwick


You don't know what the Walford weighting package entails.  I don't, because I stopped watching it when Andy was killed off.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> You don't know what the Walford weighting package entails. I don't, because I stopped watching it when Andy was killed off.



Good, he deserved to be killed off.  Fucking yuppy


----------



## Iguana (Nov 8, 2011)

Frankie Jack said:


> Getting the feeling there's subliminal messaging in the soaps that getting benefits is bad and should not be seen happening in these programs.



So in Granada world getting some maternity benefit when you have a poorly baby and a sectioned husband is worse than fraudulently claiming the inheritance of man you think has moved to Canada?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Good, he deserved to be killed off. Fucking yuppy


He taught Mary how to read.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, people might think it's trendy to sign on and everyone will be at it, whereas not everyone knows of someone who has moved to Canada


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> He taught Mary how to read.



Yeah, but she was only a spikey haired Siouxsie wannabe


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, people might think it's trendy to sign on and everyone will be at it, whereas not everyone knows of someone who has moved to Canada


Everyone knows somebody who has moved to Canada, as it happens.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but she was only a spikey haired Siouxsie wannabe


But she was so quick to learn!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Everyone knows somebody who has moved to Canada, as it happens.



I can't think of anyone I know who's moved to Canada.  I know loads that have moved to Australia though, so I suppose you could pick any country you liked


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> But she was so quick to learn!



Wonder what she's up to now

*goes off to google*


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I can't think of anyone I know who's moved to Canada. I know loads that have moved to Australia though, so I suppose you could pick any country you liked


OK, well let's say the former colonies.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 8, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Everyone knows somebody who has moved to Canada, as it happens.


But they also have to have a recently dead mother with a decent estate to leave behind.  Enough to buy a poorly baby an expensive pram anyway.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wonder what she's up to now
> 
> *goes off to google*


She went on to work in digital media for the BBC and Channel 4, then became a director of business strategy for Discovery Communications in the 2000s. By 2011, she had founded the "a.bridge collective", a network of broadcast and digital media industry experts, specialising in aligning commercial strategy with people, processes and technology.

So, those reading lessons weren't wasted.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2011)

*Linda Davidson* (born 18 June 1964 in Toronto, Ontario, Canada) is a Canadian-British former actress, writer and a media corporate. She played the wayward punk, Mary Smith in the BBC soap opera, _EastEnders_. Mary was one of the serial's original characters and Davidson played her from March 1985 to May 1988. Away from _EastEnders_ Davidson has appeared in various television programmes and on stage, however she stopped performing in the late 1990s. She went on to work in digital media for the BBC and Channel 4, then became a director of business strategy for Discovery Communications in the 2000s.[1] By 2011, she had founded the "a.bridge collective", a network of broadcast and digital media industry experts, specialising in aligning commercial strategy with people, processes and technology.[2]


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2011)

Ironically, she is originally from Canada.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> OK, well let's say the former colonies.


----------



## belboid (Nov 8, 2011)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/which-soap-characters-draw-the-dole.283886/

A question to important to be left to this thread alone...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Ironically, she is originally from Canada.



I knew that'd be the first thing you'd say


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 8, 2011)

Iguana said:


> So in Granada world getting some maternity benefit when you have a poorly baby and a sectioned husband is worse than fraudulently claiming the inheritance of man you think has moved to Canada?


No one ever claims anything in soapland, unless they're making a statement about that character being a sponger (Keith in Eastenders). But fortunately there's a 100% employment rate, so just about anybody can get a job. No one seems to retire in eastenders that's why dot and her even more geriatric sister are working fulltime.


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 9, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh no! Not Scmichael!



Given the treatment the mutt is set for, all I can say is vets in Weatherfield are much cheaper than south London.


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 9, 2011)

Iguana said:


> Vets are cheap in Weatherfield. Nearly £500 for what sounds like several thousands of pounds worth of treatment.



Poo! Beaten to it by Iguana.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 9, 2011)

One of my dogs needed an operation on his leg when he broke it and 7 months later it had to be amputated following a second break. Apart from a house, Toby's leg is by far and away the most expensive thing that I have paid for and I don't even have it.

Vet costs are a sore spot.  Especially considering we had insurance and it still cost a fortune.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 9, 2011)

It's a stupidly enormous size of dog to have given their circumstances tbh.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 9, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's a stupidly enormous size of dog to have given their circumstances tbh.



Well he was bought by Mad Maya, so what do you expect.  Tbh, Schmeichel would be dying around now anyway.  He's over 7 years old which actually pretty good for a Great Dane.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 10, 2011)

Eileen made the fastest sandwich in history today.

Also, Cheryl's bare shoulder has to be a kind of in joke on the Corrie production team the amount of times it is featured.

Also, Chesney noooo don't do it....


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 10, 2011)

my wife says that there will be a *_Christmas Incident_* and some of the more annoying charactors are being killed off.
At present I am unsure how the show will survive with only Norris left alive amid a mountain of corpses


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 10, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Also, Chesney noooo don't do it....


Yes do it!  He's doing the right thing.  He should also dump that dog-murdering girlfriend and her controlling Dad.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 11, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes do it! He's doing the right thing. He should also dump that dog-murdering girlfriend and her controlling Dad.



But great Danes have a short life span anyway. He's at dying age. Let him go and think of the kiddy.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 11, 2011)

Owen was all right actually.  He talked to the vet who clearly thought putting the dog to sleep was the kindest option for the dog and said he'd give him the money if it would give Schmeichel a few more health years but as it wouldn't he should follow the vets advice.  He's had quite the personality transplant since becoming friendly with Anna.  Only a year ago he had Jim beaten up and put in hospital because he was jealous of his relationship with Liz.  And how long since he threatened Eileen?

Katy on the other hand is an unfeeling cow.  Her first reaction to hearing that Schmeichel was seriously ill was to berate Chesney.  I pity her baby.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 11, 2011)

Iguana said:


> Katy on the other hand is an unfeeling cow. Her first reaction to hearing that Schmeichel was seriously ill was to berate Chesney. I pity her baby.



I like this.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 11, 2011)

i will be seriously traumatised if Schmeichel dies  And i agree - that katy is an evil cow


----------



## Iguana (Nov 11, 2011)

Owen's lost my support.  Men have dogs too.  Twat!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 14, 2011)

Frances Lengel said:


> If one re-arranges the letters of the name "Studs Terkel", one can come up with "Turds Kelets". Not that one would want to, Studs Terkel's a safe guy. Ken Barlow was once reading a book by Studs - It's details like that that make Corrie what it is.


Good documentary about Studs Terkel, hurry before it goes.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p00lk66h/Omnibus_Studs_Terkels_Chicago/


----------



## Geri (Nov 14, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> i will be seriously traumatised if Schmeichel dies  And i agree - that katy is an evil cow



There's always Eccles.


----------



## articul8 (Nov 14, 2011)

Eccles is a little yapping shit whose only use is letting Ken meet random women


----------



## Shirl (Nov 14, 2011)

"You could never be a prophet in your own country, look at David Icke"


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 14, 2011)

articul8 said:


> Eccles is a little yapping shit whose only use is letting Ken meet random women


Eccles in the Archers isn't a dog, but a peacock.....


----------



## Espresso (Nov 14, 2011)

I like how Michelle wants cheesy music at her wedding to Ciaran.
Hear'Say and Boyzone a go go, then.


----------



## killer b (Nov 14, 2011)

the fuck is steve doing?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Chesney seems to think Schmeichel could live another 10 years. Why doesn't the vet tell him a little about Great Danes' lifespan


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 14, 2011)

class war

(RIP Schmeichel )


----------



## aqua (Nov 14, 2011)

RIP Schmeichel


----------



## aqua (Nov 14, 2011)

that actually made me have something in my eye


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 14, 2011)

It was a bit of grit.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 14, 2011)

The bit of grit heard round the country.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 14, 2011)

Blooming ada. Am surrounded by soggy tissues.
*mops self up*


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 14, 2011)

that was really upsetting


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 15, 2011)

None of us could look at each other in the La Rouge household.

RIP Schmeichel.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 15, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Eccles in the Archers isn't a dog, but a peacock.....


But in Corrie, Eccles is Blanche's dog, now looked after by Ken, and occasionally, when she wants a fag by the canal, Deirdre.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 15, 2011)

Hellsbells said:


> i will be seriously traumatised if Schmeichel dies  And i agree - that katy is an evil cow


Anyone feel a slightly bit sorry for Katy, who not unreasonably wants her baby not to be born on the street?
I mean I know this is Corrie and no one has heard of housing benefit but...?


----------



## susie12 (Nov 15, 2011)

> I mean I know this is Corrie and no one has heard of housing benefit but...?



You're so right!  Lots of their problems stem from the fact that they don't seem to have recourse to common sense measures to make things better for themselves!  Like no one can work further from 100 yards from where they live and somehow they all, even the blokes, know how to sew knickers!​


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 15, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Anyone feel a slightly bit sorry for Katy, who not unreasonably wants her baby not to be born on the street?
> I mean I know this is Corrie and no one has heard of housing benefit but...?


Of course I have sympathy for her situation. It's her attitude that condemns her, the dog-murdering harpie.


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 15, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Of course I have sympathy for her situation. It's her attitude that condemns her, the dog-murdering harpie.


 
Why you ------------


----------



## Shirl (Nov 18, 2011)

Corrie's all a bit rubbish at the moment isn't it


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 18, 2011)

The card game was good. The outcome, entirely predictable though.

What the frig has happened to Gail, David, Kylie and Audrey though. They been gone weeks. Have they been abducted?


----------



## josef1878 (Nov 18, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> The card game was good. The outcome, entirely predictable though.



If somebody had those cards and chucked their keys in against me and said "its worth a grand," i'd expect Tina not Cindy Beale


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 19, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> What the frig has happened to Gail, David, Kylie and Audrey though. They been gone weeks. Have they been abducted?


Tied up in a cellar by Snape.  Their location has gone to the grave with him.


----------



## Kidda (Nov 19, 2011)

Saturday omnibus of win


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 19, 2011)

Shirl said:


> Corrie's all a bit rubbish at the moment isn't it


Why did Michelle have to come back, she's soooo boring!


----------



## Iguana (Nov 19, 2011)

I was hoping that after the Frank story is over Sally and Carla would make up (ish) and Carla would ask Sally to invest in the factory and the two of them would run it as partners.  I think Sally would calm down her social climbing if she actually had a job she was content in and there could be some great comedy when Sally gets on Carla's nerves.  But there is no hope of that now with Michelle back and being super awesome at factory management.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't understand why the writers of Corrie think that a knickers factory employing less than a dozen people on machines, with an over abundance of managers and no designer, would be able to compete with imported product from factories in the far east, staffed by low paid children. If it was my factory I would turn it into an import warehouse and sell the Chinese knickers.

The Corrie knickers factory has a direct competitor in not far away rural Emmerdale as well. There  used to be a qualitative difference between these two soaps, with Emmerdale and its cardboard cutout characters and over-the-top stories coming in third out of two. Now Coronation Street has slipped down almost to the Emmerdale level of story, with the acting only about ten percent better. These people can act when they get good stories and scripts but this is not happening.

I wish they would sort out Corrie because I will have to watch it when I visit my mother.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 19, 2011)

Iguana said:


> I was hoping that after the Frank story is over Sally and Carla would make up (ish) and Carla would ask Sally to invest in the factory and the two of them would run it as partners. I think Sally would calm down her social climbing if she actually had a job she was content in and there could be some great comedy when Sally gets on Carla's nerves. But there is no hope of that now with Michelle back and being super awesome at factory management.


[prediction]Carla and Sally will find themselves thrown together after Franktherapist attacks Sally.[/prediction]


----------



## Iguana (Nov 19, 2011)

[alsoprediction] I think whatever happens between Frank and Sally will be what gets Frank convicted.  Sally will apologise to Carla, who will probably not accept it as graciously as Maria did for her.  Sally will be chief prosecution witness and Frank will be sent down.[/alsoprediction]

Then Sally and Carla should go into business together and Michelle can fuck off.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 20, 2011)

Was Peter Barlow drinking a beer in the Rovers t'other day? It certainly looked like it.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 20, 2011)

Sometimes he shakes it up by having a ginger ale.  Maybe he had a pint of that.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 20, 2011)

I thought it looked a bit like stout tbh.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 20, 2011)

Maybe he went mad and had a coke float?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 21, 2011)

Did anyone notice the first instance of product placement with the Nationwide cash machine in Dev's shop?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 21, 2011)

No, I didn't to be honest.  Does that mean it worked or didn't work?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 21, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> No, I didn't to be honest. Does that mean it worked or didn't work?








Did you consider using the services of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at any point in the last few days?


----------



## Iguana (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah I noticed that, but mainly because I'm so used to the ATMs in small shops being those Link ones that charge you about £2 to take money out.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 21, 2011)

The only thing I noticed was the little P sign at the opening titles. I kept trying to guess what was being product placed. I didn't even notice a cash machine.

The obvious thing to have product placed would be brands of beer in the Rovers but I don't think alcohol is allowed


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> The only thing I noticed was the little P sign at the opening titles. I kept trying to guess what was being product placed. I didn't even notice a cash machine.


Same here.  I was watching out last night, but no luck.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Did you consider using the services of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I did transfer all my accounts to Nationwide yesterday,  but I don't think that's related.

I also really fancy betting £800 on the horses.


----------



## PandaCola (Nov 22, 2011)

I noticed that Katie asked someone to get her Tizer- was that product placement or gritty realism?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 23, 2011)

I also noticed Peter said 'Coke' in the pub, which is technically a brand but nobody actually says 'cola' do they?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> I also noticed Peter said 'Coke' in the pub, which is technically a brand but nobody actually says 'cola' do they?


I don't think he'd have had a coke before, though.  It was orange juice and lemonade.

I watched Brief Encounter again recently and noticed loads of product placement in it: Boots the Chemist, and brandy and chocolate brands.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 23, 2011)

He's also been wearing a FAC 51 Hacienda shirt, while Tommy Duckworth has been wearing an Ian Brown shirt designed by the by Amplified clothing label - though I think that's just the Corrie production team trying to be street (geddit) and give the soap some kind of 'Manc credibilty' rather than product placement per se.


----------



## articul8 (Nov 23, 2011)

Someone (Kirk or Tyrone) said "a bottle of lager please Stella" - which was half product placement


----------



## poisondwarf (Nov 24, 2011)

Has anybody else noticed they've been playing amy winehouse  all the time in the rovers? I love a nice tribute but it's the same song constantly.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 24, 2011)

I saw Jelly Babies today!

This is more fun than actually watching the show.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 25, 2011)

poisondwarf said:


> Has anybody else noticed they've been playing amy winehouse all the time in the rovers? I love a nice tribute but it's the same song constantly.



That technically _is_ product placement though. Record companies have been able to do that for years as there's no rules about audio - plus she has an album coming out. Island/Universal are giving it the big push.

That Nationwide cashpoint in Devs shop last night was getting product placed to the max.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 25, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> That Nationwide cashpoint in Devs shop last night was getting product placed to the max.


Doh!  Of course.  But I _still_ didn't notice it!


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 25, 2011)

People in the Woolpack have also started ordering "coke" in the pub. Before that, the only drink that non drinkers were allowed was orange juice, this was THE LAW! Suddenly, in the last few weeks, coca cola has reached Emmerdale and Weatherfield.


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 25, 2011)

What bookmaker will Peter Barlow's indie shop become? Hills?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 25, 2011)

isvicthere? said:


> What bookmaker will Peter Barlow's indie shop become? Hills?


I don't think Hills would want to be associated with all the irregularities!


----------



## Iguana (Nov 26, 2011)

No way did Ken watch The Tudors.  He'd be even worse for pointing out _all_ of the completely ridiculous historical errors which made the show a million times more boring than the actual history than I am.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 29, 2011)

ALERT:  CORRIE IS ON AT 8PM!  That's right, Tuesday night.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sake.. Do they HAVE to keep fucking around with the schedules? It was only on for half an hour last night too


----------



## Geri (Nov 29, 2011)

Ah, to make up for the lack of last night's second episode!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 29, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 29, 2011)

Did anyone notice a lot of product placement going on last night? Fags, biscuits and all sorts in Devs shop. Or maybe I'm trying too hard to see stuff now and it was always there.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 29, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Did anyone notice a lot of product placement going on last night. Fags, biscuits and all sorts in Devs shop.


The fags thing is a bit weird, since you're not allowed to advertise fags on British TV. I was trying to see if they were real packs or mock ups. (I gave up smoking decades ago, so not used to current trends.  Do they still sell Rothman's?)  They've long done mock ups of stock in the shop, in Bettabuy, and in folk's kitchens.

Dev's shops did used to have a lot of Happy Shopper stock, though. (Booker cash and carry "own brand").


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 29, 2011)

I think for the Christmas special they should have every character promoting something..Wayne & Garth style.


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 6, 2011)

There was a poster on the wall of Dev's for a Wii! How many corner shops sell fucking nintendos?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 6, 2011)

I also noticed a nondescript packet of 'crunchy bran' or something at the Websters. It was neatly lined up with the camera shots and significantly placed in the foreground with the brand name clearly displayed.

It was so obvious that they were using it as an example of how actual cereal manufacturers could get their product as much prominence as that packet. I can see right through Coronation Street production


----------



## Iguana (Dec 6, 2011)

What are you telling me that Crunchy Bran isn't real?  Ever since last night's Corrie I've had a mad craving for Crunchy Bran that I now find out it will never be satisfied.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 6, 2011)

Actually I had to check... it wasn't the Websters, it was at Tyrone & Tommy's place.

Blatant 'look what you could have here for a fee' publicising:


----------



## zoooo (Dec 7, 2011)

It makes me feel dirty.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't like this stuff.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 8, 2011)

I've not seen them doing this before - all to do with one character and how he is having to cope with loads and loads of stuff all at once.
Nice idea.


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 9, 2011)

Flashy camera edits made me a bit dizzy!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 9, 2011)

Espresso said:


> I've not seen them doing this before - all to do with one character and how he is having to cope with loads and loads of stuff all at once.
> Nice idea.


It was good.  I liked it.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 9, 2011)

which character? Can someone fill me in please. Missed Corrie all week


----------



## Iguana (Dec 9, 2011)

Peter. They threw everything at him last night to excuse the fall that has so obviously coming.

Leanne's fallopian tubes are knackered.
Lloyd and Tyrone both talked to him about their problems.
His sponsor had a relapse and knackered his new liver.
He is upset about having to write his tram crash anniversary speech.
And when he went to a meeting to talk Carla stood up and talked about her rape and the great friend she leans on.
Then he found out his sponsor died so he drank a bottle of vodka.


----------



## susie12 (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow! And I thought I'd had a bad day1


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 10, 2011)

Corrie this week has been excellent. Chris Gascoyne, who plays Peter, deserves recognition for his acting. Brilliant.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2011)

I think the three who play Peter, Carla and Leanne are easily the best actors in it just now. All of them give very believable performances.

Peter is being a complete and utter git, Carla is being all soft and vulnerable and haunting and before too much longer Leanne is going to either explode in a maaaaasive fashion or fall completely to pieces.
Haven't decided yet which way I think she will go, but it will be certainly worth a look.
Not long now.


----------



## poisondwarf (Dec 12, 2011)

Poor leanne... peter is a git and carla is like the angeline jolie of weatherfield.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2011)

Espresso said:


> I think the three who play Peter, Carla and Leanne are easily the best actors in it just now. All of them give very believable performances.
> 
> Peter is being a complete and utter git, Carla is being all soft and vulnerable and haunting and before too much longer Leanne is going to either explode in a maaaaasive fashion or fall completely to pieces.
> Haven't decided yet which way I think she will go, but it will be certainly worth a look.
> Not long now.



And maybe she'll take Peter's son with her?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2011)

I dunno. I can't recall if she adopted him or not. But even if she has, unless he goes completely loco, I don't see that she'd legally get custody of him. And if she just stole him, this is the lad who can get from Blackpool to Manchester all on his ownio in the dead of night, so Houdini Simon wouldn't be held captive for long.

Great writing for Peter and Leanne there at the end.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2011)

Espresso said:


> I dunno. I can't recall if she adopted him or not. But even if she has, unless he goes completely loco, I don't see that she'd legally get custody of him. And if she just stole him, this is the lad who can get from Blackpool to Manchester all on his ownio in the dead of night, so Houdini Simon wouldn't be held captive for long.
> 
> Great writing for Peter and Leanne there at the end.



I didn't mean kidnapping him, more a case of looking after him for his own safety


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2011)

Seeing that Simon wasn't taken off Peter after Peter burned the flat down with Simon and himself in it, I doubt he'd be taken off him just because Peter and Leanne split up. So unless Peter does go completely loco, I don't see that she'd legally get custody of him.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2011)

Peter's such a coward.  It's the bigamy thing all over again.  He can't do one thing or the other.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2011)

danny la rouge said:


> Peter's such a coward. It's the bigamy thing all over again. He can't do one thing or the other.



You've hit the nail right on the head there, no question. Least he's consistent. The git.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2011)

Die Pbarlow


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2011)

Espresso said:


> Seeing that Simon wasn't taken off Peter after Peter burned the flat down with Simon and himself in it, I doubt he'd be taken off him just because Peter and Leanne split up. So unless Peter does go completely loco, I don't see that she'd legally get custody of him.



Yes, but Leighanne didn't report Peter did she?  Did anyone report him?   Actually, I can't remember what happened after the fire, but I reckon Leighanne could argue Peter's drunk in charge of a child


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've been wanting to smack David Platt round the face for the past ten years. Can't somebody please finally do it properly?

I was hoping Owen would finally go and kick his head in after getting his tires slashed but he calls a truce


----------



## killer b (Dec 19, 2011)

fucking tracy. i wish someone would kill her.


----------



## susie12 (Dec 19, 2011)

If she could at least ACT it would help


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 19, 2011)

I think a scriptwriter was having a laugh.

In the hair salon they were waiting for Mrs Ramerada to arrive.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 19, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> I think a scriptwriter was having a laugh.
> 
> In the hair salon they were waiting for Mrs Ramerada to arrive.



I was thinking there must be some comedy pun to that name, but I don't get it...?


----------



## og ogilby (Dec 19, 2011)

Ram her harder.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 19, 2011)

oh. lol.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 17, 2012)

Corrie has been good lately. I particularly liked the Becky vs Deirdre moment outside the rovers last night where Becky came out of the dark lighting a fag as she accosted Deirdre. Overtones of Omar Little in her smoothness.

Also Sunita behind the bar... she is a FINE looking lady.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, it's getting back up to form.

I'm looking forward to Steve and Tracy splitting up once he finds out about the lies, and Tracy killing herself meticulously so that she can never return.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 17, 2012)

Becky still annoys me more than Tracy ever can. I thought she was meant to have left by now? I feel cheated.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> I thought she was meant to have left by now? I feel cheated.


Next week, for Barbados, if I can follow scripts...


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 17, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Next week, for Barbados, if I can follow scripts...


Please, altho that might mean she can come back!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Please, altho that might mean she can come back!


It looks like that'll be left open: she's made peace with Kylie.

So, she gets a new fella, a handily-aged little boy, a move to Barbados, and a big cheque from Steve with which to start her new life.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 18, 2012)

I like Becky.

I like her threats of violence on Tracy if she lays a finger on her without even looking her in the eye. Plus she's fit.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2012)

When did Deirdre get the job in the medical centre?  I thought she worked in the planning dept at Weathy council?


----------



## Geri (Jan 20, 2012)

After Gail got sacked.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2012)

Geri said:


> After Gail got sacked.


Straight after?  Was she unfulfilled at the council?

I hate missing these details.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> It looks like that'll be left open: she's made peace with Kylie.
> 
> So, she gets a new fella, a handily-aged little boy, a move to Barbados, and a big cheque from Steve with which to start her new life.



but what's she got to come back for?

Maybe something will happen to her sister?


----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 21, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Straight after? Was she unfulfilled at the council?
> I hate missing these details.


I think the council job just faded away and was never mentioned again. I've had jobs like that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 21, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> but what's she got to come back for?
> 
> Maybe something will happen to her sister?


I don't think there are immediate plans.  But it looks like the writers want the possibility left open.


----------



## Iguana (Jan 21, 2012)

Deirdre got fired from the council job due to cut backs. There was a plot about 18-24 months ago where she was being called into a meeting with her boss and she thought she was getting a promotion but she got fired instead. Then she got a job helping out in the bookies which was when Louis (Nigel Havers) started flirting with her so he could scam the bookies. Peter fired her after that but shortly after Gail got fired from the medical center for exposing Natasha's private medical information and Gail took her job. Which was a double win for Deirdre as she was mad at Gail for pieing her in the face after it was revealed that she'd kissed Louis.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 21, 2012)

Who was Louis?

Anyway, the most bonkers line of last nigts episode was Deirdre saying to Tracey in Lloyd old flat "ey it was good of Lloyd to leave the carpet and everything" - what does she think people take fitted carpet with them when they move house?


----------



## Geri (Jan 21, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Who was Louis?



That posh bloke who was Audrey's bit of stuff.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 21, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Who was Louis?
> 
> Anyway, the most bonkers line of last nigts episode was Deirdre saying to Tracey in Lloyd old flat "ey it was good of Lloyd to leave the carpet and everything" - what does she think people take fitted carpet with them when they move house?


They do up north


----------



## Iguana (Jan 21, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Who was Louis?


Louis was Audrey's second last love interest, the giglo/conman played by Nigel Havers.



skyscraper101 said:


> Anyway, the most bonkers line of last nigts episode was Deirdre saying to Tracey in Lloyd old flat "ey it was good of Lloyd to leave the carpet and everything" - what does she think people take fitted carpet with them when they move house?



Some people do. I knew a couple who moved into a new house and the old owners had taken not only the carpets and lino but all the door handles (including the ones for the cupboards) and all the lightbulbs. They'd even taken some of the skirting boards.


----------



## barney_pig (Jan 21, 2012)

Iguana said:


> Louis was Audrey's second last love interest, the giglo/conman played by Nigel Havers.
> 
> Some people do. I knew a couple who moved into a new house and the old owners had taken not only the carpets and lino but all the door handles (including the ones for the cupboards) and all the lightbulbs. They'd even taken some of the skirting boards.


 that might have been my mum. when she sold her house, she took carpet and light bulbs with her to Wales, though she left me behind with a sleeping bag


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 22, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> that might have been my mum. when she sold her house, she took carpet and light bulbs with her to Wales, though she left me behind with a sleeping bag


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 22, 2012)

It shouldn't be a surprise, though. There's a standard inventory of fixtures and fittings that you fill in whenever you sell a house.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 22, 2012)

Fitted carpet though is an strange thing to take, it wouldn't fit anywhere else. Unless you're downsizing and you have it re-fitted, but what kind of oddball does that?

Where did Lloyd go anyway? Is he ever coming back?


----------



## Dooby (Jan 22, 2012)

Iguana said:


> Louis was Audrey's second last love interest, the giglo/conman played by Nigel Havers.
> 
> Some people do. I knew a couple who moved into a new house and the old owners had taken not only the carpets and lino but all the door handles (including the ones for the cupboards) and all the lightbulbs. They'd even taken some of the skirting boards.



When I got mine the twats had taken all the internal doors. Of course nobody thinks to put internal doors on the inventory...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 22, 2012)

Dooby said:


> When I got mine the twats had taken all the internal doors. Of course nobody thinks to put internal doors on the inventory...



What the fuck?! 

I am so listing everything I expect to be included when I buy a house now. Including the sink, toilet, doors, carpets, and lightbulbs.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Fitted carpet though is an strange thing to take, it wouldn't fit anywhere else. Unless you're downsizing and you have it re-fitted, but what kind of oddball does that?
> 
> Where did Lloyd go anyway? Is he ever coming back?


He's filming new episodes of Red Dwarf.  Apparently he'll be back.

In the story I think he went to America.   That was the clue: people come back from America (Carla goes now and again).  But they _never_ come back from Spain.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh good, I hope he does come back, I miss him.

Has Sean even had a line recently? Where's he gone?


----------



## aqua (Jan 23, 2012)

aren't we watching the bit when they filmed I'm a celeb?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 23, 2012)

Probably. Some characters do seem to conspicuously disappear from sight for a couple of months only to reappear as if they've never been away. I notice Audrey hasn't been around for ages too. Also did they ever bother writing Betty out or did she quietly retire?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 23, 2012)

I loved the kitchen table meeting at Gail's place with Becky, Kylie, Nick and then (unexpectedly) David, all arguing the rights and wrongs of hacking the docs database to prove Tracy's lies about the miscarriage. Then, just when you thought Gail was going to bottle it, she wants in, for some long overdue payback. It was like something from the Sporanos or the Wire


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I loved the kitchen table meeting at Gail's place with Becky, Kylie, Nick and then (unexpectedly) David, all arguing the rights and wrongs of hacking the docs database to prove Tracy's lies about the miscarriage. Then, just when you thought Gail was going to bottle it, she wants in, for some long overdue payback. It was like something from the Sporanos or the Wire



I missed that particular episode 

The last I saw was when Becky was trying to break into the surgery


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 23, 2012)

It was the episode after that I think.

Here if you want to see it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_AfACGXswo&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2012)

ah cheers.

Yeah, I watched that but had no volume


----------



## aqua (Jan 23, 2012)

Did anyone just cheer like I did


----------



## Boppity (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2012)

Currently paused on the adverts whilst cooking, so waiting to see what Ken says to Dreary


----------



## madzone (Jan 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Currently paused on the adverts whilst cooking, so waiting to see what Ken says to Dreary


He calls her a slag.


----------



## barney_pig (Jan 23, 2012)

a working class heroine.
   dolled up as bet lynch, full on strong corrie woman speech, fabulous!


----------



## aqua (Jan 23, 2012)

I yay'd twice


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2012)

Right, how's Steve know she'd be at the airport?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2012)

Yay for the Doctor at the airport whose name I've forgotten


----------



## aqua (Jan 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Right, how's Steve know she'd be at the airport?


because she went in a street cars car, so he could have found out


----------



## aqua (Jan 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yay for the Doctor at the airport whose name I've forgotten


what Dr? the bloke she was with? he's not a Dr


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2012)

aqua said:


> what Dr? the bloke she was with? he's not a Dr



I know he's not a doctor in that, but he was a Doctor in Holby and that's where I know him from


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2012)

aqua said:


> because she went in a street cars car, so he could have found out



Oh, I missed that bit as well.  Cheers


----------



## aqua (Jan 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know he's not a doctor in that, but he was a Doctor in Holby and that's where I know him from


So you're the person who watches holby!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2012)

aqua said:


> So you're the person who watches holby!



I am 

I'm not the *only *one on here 

and Casualty


----------



## killer b (Jan 23, 2012)

poor norris.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 23, 2012)

aqua said:


> aren't we watching the bit when they filmed I'm a celeb?


Ahh, of course!


----------



## Fingers (Jan 24, 2012)

Blimey i am going to miss Becky!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know he's not a doctor in that, but he was a Doctor in Holby and that's where I know him from


Danny.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 24, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Danny.



That's the one, or Alex in Holby


----------



## zoooo (Jan 24, 2012)

Did they make Steve look deathly ill and white in the airport on purpose, or was that just how he looks?


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 24, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Did they make Steve look deathly ill and white in the airport on purpose, or was that just how he looks?


He did look like a zombie or a vampire didn't he?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 24, 2012)

That's what i said. Heavy night the say before and then with running 10 yards on top. I used to be convinced he was on smack.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 24, 2012)

Where did that Danny guy even come from? I didn't even know him and Becky were seeing each other. And now he's declaring his love for her and they're setting off into the sunset with his kid  Fast work or what! I hope Kylie becomes the new Becky now


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 24, 2012)

If I recall he ran the finance for a big hotel group which Street Cars had the account for. Becky, while in charge of her half of Street Cars, negotiated the account back over dinner, which turned into a date, which turned into a romance. Then the next day he finds out he's got posted to Barbados and has to leave the next week, and bought her a ticket.

As you do.


----------



## Iguana (Jan 24, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> Where did that Danny guy even come from? I didn't even know him and Becky were seeing each other. And now he's declaring his love for her and they're setting off into the sunset with his kid  Fast work or what! I hope Kylie becomes the new Becky now



He was a gift from the plot contrivance fairy.


----------



## barney_pig (Jan 24, 2012)

with nigel havers already in Barbados, are the writers hoping for a corrie holiday special?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 24, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Did they make Steve look deathly ill and white in the airport on purpose, or was that just how he looks?


I thought they'd forgotten to send him to make-up.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 24, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> If I recall he ran the finance for a big hotel group which Street Cars had the account for. Becky, while in charge of her half of Street Cars, negotiated the account back over dinner, which turned into a date, which turned into a romance. Then the next day he finds out he's got posted to Barbados and has to leave the next week, and bought her a ticket.
> 
> As you do.


There were more dates than that! And she turned up at his house, saw the kid and Danny's sister. She put two and two together and made five. But Danny ran after her and Explained Everything. So she went back to his place and she was Good With His Kid. Then he blurts out about a Dead Wife.

_Then_ he bought her the plane ticket.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 26, 2012)

Steve's turning into Craig Cash.

<croak> "Eh, steady on, Ken!" <gormless gurn>


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 27, 2012)

hah, I thought that too.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 30, 2012)

Sausage and bean casserole?
Just sausages and beans in a big dish? IS THIS A THING?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Sausage and bean casserole?
> Just sausages and beans in a big dish? IS THIS A THING?


That's what I thought!

Sausage and bean casserole:


----------



## killer b (Jan 30, 2012)

we have sausage & bean casserole fairly often. we put tomatoes & veg in there as well though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2012)

killer b said:


> we have sausage & bean casserole fairly often. we put tomatoes & veg in there as well though.


Tracy didn't.


----------



## killer b (Jan 30, 2012)

too busy being shit to cook a decent meal.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 30, 2012)

Haven't seen it yet, but was it actually baked beans? I've made a lovely sausage and _butterbean_ casserole before. Usually with leeks too though.

That said, I wouldn't put it past Tracy to produce something substandard. _Evil_ Tracy.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 30, 2012)

Given that Steve knows that TracyLuv isn't averse to really and actually murdering men who've upset her, he must be even more of a halfwit than even I thought to eat anything she's made.
Well, I _say_ made.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Haven't seen it yet, but was it actually baked beans?


Yes.  With sausages in it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Given that Steve knows that TracyLuv isn't averse to really and actually murdering men who've upset her, he must be even more of a halfwit than even I thought to eat anything she's made.
> Well, I _say_ made.


Even more so if he thinks living in the house with her is a goer.  He seems to be planning some room-partitioning mayhem with Owen.  Silly Steve.  Dead Steve.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 31, 2012)

Was it in Steptoe and Son where he put a wall up, or tape across the middle of the room and they weren't allowed in each other's half? I LOVED that, and have always wanted an excuse to do it.
I think this storyline might prove to be rather amusing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Was it in Steptoe and Son where he put a wall up, or tape across the middle of the room and they weren't allowed in each other's half? I LOVED that, and have always wanted an excuse to do it.
> I think this storyline might prove to be rather amusing.


Yes, tape.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 31, 2012)

May I just reiterate my loathing of the character which is Roy's mother. She's a piss weak attempt to create a Blanche substitute. Her misery-guts persona doesn't come close to Blanche's daggers and sharp wit. And this new American fella is a REALLY lame storyline too.


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 31, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> May I just reiterate my loathing of the character which is Roy's mother. She's a piss weak attempt to create a Blanche substitute. Her misery-guts persona doesn't come close to Blanche's daggers and sharp wit. And this new American fella is a REALLY lame storyline too.



But he is Albert Stroller and he is going to swindle Royston out of his cafe!


----------



## zoooo (Jan 31, 2012)

Diner!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2012)

colbhoy said:


> But he is Albert Stroller and he is going to swindle Royston out of his cafe!


He's Number One in Section Two!


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 2, 2012)

Poor leanne...


----------



## Espresso (Feb 2, 2012)

The acting of the folk who play Carla, Leanne, Peter and Simon knocks spots of mostly everyone else in Coronation St
Tonight was fantastic.


----------



## Geri (Feb 2, 2012)

Leanne and Simon definitely. Not sure about the other two.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2012)

Simon was fantastic!  There may have been tears in my house.  I'm not telling who.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 3, 2012)

Best Corrie episode in ages. Peter, Leanne and Simon were all brilliant. I don't like anything about Carla so even if the acting was good I wouldn't notice.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh bugger, I forgot it was on.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 3, 2012)

Geri said:


> Leanne and Simon definitely. Not sure about the other two.


 
Peter's a great drunk, he plays the whole selfish, self-pitying defiance thing perfectly. And Carla actually does a pretty good drunk too and drunk is very hard to act. She was also great immediately after the rape, imo. But Leanne blows them all away.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 3, 2012)

ITVplayer came to my rescue.
Simon. 
He'll so be winning an award at the next soap thingies.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

zoooo said:


> ITVplayer came to my rescue.
> Simon.
> He'll so be winning an award at the next soap thingies.


 
He should get one just for being so cute, and normally I hate cute kids, but he's lovely


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 3, 2012)

Get ready for bad acting - terry is back.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Get ready for bad acting - terry is back.


 
but that's not the only bad news for soap fans.  Sharon is coming back to Eastenders, so we'll have to put up with more of her pouting again


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 3, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Get ready for bad acting - terry is back.


lol next door neighbours daughter ran away with him in the 80s (on corrie not on real life)


----------



## zoooo (Feb 3, 2012)

Who's Terry?


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 3, 2012)

Jack and Vera Duckworth's wayward son.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Who's Terry?


 
are you very young, or just not a Corrie fan?


----------



## zoooo (Feb 3, 2012)

I only started watching it about 2 or 3 years ago.

Okay, I've just Googled him and I have never seen him before in my life. A baddie I take it?


----------



## Espresso (Feb 3, 2012)

A proper right all round nasty baddie.

Stole and cheated and lied and wound his Mum round his little finger. Vera was a typical Street Mum who never believed he was a bad egg, but Jack was wise to him. Terry is like Ken Barlow - has a ridiculous number of children with a variety of women.

Terry was in prison, got out to marry one  fiancée and legged it from the church.
Was all set up to donate a kidney to his perilously ill son - him as Leanne set up as an arsonist at Villandros - but Terry chickened out, so Vera stepped into the fray to donate her kidney.
Terry hates Tyrone with a vengeance, seeing as Tyrone was a better pretend son to Jack and Vera than he ever was, as a real son.
The son Terry sold to his Mum and Dad is Tommy, he of the terrible tee-shirts who now lives with and works for Tyrone at the garage. So I suppose the return of Terry will see him and Tommy involved in a lot of angsty stuff. And a fair bit of punching, no doubt.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

Espresso said:


> A proper right all round nasty baddie.
> 
> Stole and cheated and lied and wound his Mum round his little finger. Vera was a typical Street Mum who never believed he was a bad egg, but Jack was wise to him. Terry is like Ken Barlow - has a ridiculous number of children with a variety of women.
> 
> ...


 
Blimey, you've got a good memory


----------



## Espresso (Feb 3, 2012)

Tis true. I am a serious saddo.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Tis true. I am a serious saddo.


 
That's alright.  We need serious saddo's to remind us of past soap events


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

why the fuck have I put an apostrophe in saddo's?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2012)

Can the justice system in Weatherfield not just for once get it right?


----------



## killer b (Feb 3, 2012)

they nailed Tracy.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 3, 2012)

This is why you got turned down for plot director danny.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 3, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Can the justice system in Weatherfield not just for once get it right?


 
Why?  It's not like the rest of the courts in the country do


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2012)

killer b said:


> they nailed Tracy.


They didn't keep her behind bars!


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 3, 2012)

killer b said:


> they nailed Tracy.


We all nailed Tracey.( and got off three years later/nielsen)


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> This is why you got turned down for plot director danny.


My innovations were unwanted.


----------



## killer b (Feb 3, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> They didn't keep her behind bars!


it was never entirely clear to me why they released her. Probably because I stopped watching with any regularity the episode she returned.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 3, 2012)

She's shit. A witness turned/shown to be dodgy - that's it. What witness? There were no witnesses.That's how you planned it.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 4, 2012)

Tracy was convicted because she said Charlie stabbed her and in a panic she hit him with the ornament. A forensic expert said that because of the way he had taken the blow she had to have hit him using the same hand which had supposedly just been knifed and wouldn't have had the strength to hit him. Therefore they believed she hit him first then stabbed herself, which her stab wound was conducive with. The jury believed the forensic guy and she got sent down.

3 years later it turned out that the forensic guy had given loads of dodgy evidence and anyone convicted on the strength of his testimony had their conviction over turned, including Tracy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm angry, very angry.  

I've just read what's going to happen to Frank


----------



## Geri (Feb 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm angry, very angry.
> 
> I've just read what's going to happen to Frank


 
Are you angry because it's spoiled the surprise, or angry because of what's going to happen to him?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2012)

Geri said:


> Are you angry because it's spoiled the surprise, or angry because of what's going to happen to him?


 
The latter


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 4, 2012)

"Beef  encounter" lol.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm angry, very angry.
> 
> I've just read what's going to happen to Frank


Where can I read that?


----------



## Shirl (Feb 4, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> "Beef encounter" lol.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 4, 2012)

Shirl said:


> Where can I read that?


 
The Mirror. It's a very short story so you'll have to hunt


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 4, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> "Beef encounter" lol.


I liked the name, the business plan, the concept.  What's not to like?  Roy should go for it.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 4, 2012)

I thought that Beef Encounter sounded like a good plan. What I currently hate about Corrie is that when it's brilliant with the Carla/ Frank/ Peter/Simon story they have to run with Steve and Tracy living in a house that was divided and decorated in 3 hours. Great plot/shit plot pisses me off


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 7, 2012)

Shirl said:


> Steve and Tracy living in a house that was divided and decorated in 3 hours.


I know.  I knew they'd do it, too.  When I saw what was coming, I thought: "I'll let them off with bare plaster board and studding, but I bet they fecking decorate it!"

What's Napoleon Solo up to?  Is it a scam?


----------



## aqua (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah it's a scam isn't it? Though I do really love the idea of Beef Encounter 

I also hate the Steve/Tracy story - I love Steves character, really makes me laugh, but Tracy is just bollocks. And the longer they drag it out the worse it is. Same with Frank now. It's just stupid and annoying.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 7, 2012)

aqua said:


> I also hate the Steve/Tracy story - I love Steves character, really makes me laugh, but Tracy is just bollocks. And the longer they drag it out the worse it is. Same with Frank now. It's just stupid and annoying.


Yup.  



Spoiler: Frank



Frank gets murdered this month.  But not before going round and giving several people motives.  I'm hoping Tracy does it, and gets locked up for good.


----------



## aqua (Feb 7, 2012)

I'd read that too


Spoiler: Frank



add me to the fucking list for his shit acting and STUPID FUCKING HAIR


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 7, 2012)

.


----------



## tommers (Feb 7, 2012)

My phone doesn't cover up spoilers. 

But I kind of knew that anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I knew that already


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I knew that already


I found out by searching for what made you very, very angry.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I found out by searching for what made you very, very angry.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 7, 2012)

Shirl said:


> I thought that Beef Encounter sounded like a good plan. What I currently hate about Corrie is that when it's brilliant with the Carla/ Frank/ Peter/Simon story they have to run with Steve and Tracy living in a house that was divided and decorated in 3 hours. Great plot/shit plot pisses me off


I'd hire Owen, he singlehandedly converted a house into a flat in the time it took for Tracy to pop into town!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 7, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> I'd hire Owen, he singlehandedly converted a house into a flat in the time it took for Tracy to pop into town!


Tracy was amazed at the speed Owen got it up.  You could see she was surprised by his erection.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

Rosie's leaving this week as well


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 7, 2012)

Use the fucking spolier code  Thank you


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

Ground Elder said:


> Use the fucking spolier code  Thank you


 
1) I don't know how to
2) I used to know how to but have forgotten
3) I thought it was common knowledge
4) It was mentioned on TV this morning
5) It was also mentioned on TV this morning what's going to happen to Frank
6) She's not really, I just made that up


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm going with number 6


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 7, 2012)

_Everyone_ knows that Rosie is leaving. All the cheap end tv mags have had it for ages. It's been all over the papers for some time. Swarthy told me ages ago blah blah blah .....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> _Everyone_ knows that Rosie is leaving. All the cheap end tv mags have had it for ages. It's been all over the papers for some time. Swarthy told me ages ago blah blah blah .....


 
Exactly.  Common knowledge to everyone except Ground Elder.

She keeps having panic attacks


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Exactly. Common knowledge to everyone except Ground Elder.
> 
> She keeps having panic attacks


Yeah. Even I know that and I don't even read celeb mags or owt.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 7, 2012)

I didn't even know about the tram crash until it happened.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Yeah. Even I know that and I don't even read celeb mags or owt.


 
Nor do I, just the soap gossip in newspapers


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 7, 2012)

Is she really going? I like Rosehh

All my favourite characters are going. Bring back Lloyd, Becky, and Reg Holdsworth!


----------



## Iguana (Feb 7, 2012)

Craig Charles is filming Red Dwarf, Lloyd'll be back once that's done.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 7, 2012)

Iguana said:


> Craig Charles is filming Red Dwarf, Lloyd'll be back once that's done.


Indeed. And if people had read the thread, they'd know that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Is she really going? I like Rosehh
> 
> All my favourite characters are going. Bring back Lloyd, Becky, and Reg Holdsworth!


 
I like Rosie as well.  She's stupidly funny


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 7, 2012)

Corrie needs these comedy characters or it'll end up turning into EastEnders and trying to tackle gritty issues and pretend its relevant. It's a fine balance of stable characters like Ken and Rita vs the comedy of most of the others. Too many dullard characters coming in like Eileen's bit of stuff, Roy's Mum, Cindys daughter, and that one from Hear'say coming back . Get rid of them all. Way too boring. Take Maria too, she's well due the axe.


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 7, 2012)

the difference between corrie and that hate fest that the bbc show is clear: after kicking Becky from pillar to post and back again, the writers give her a new man, a new child, a corrie strong woman speech and a life in the sun. In eastie beastie Heather has been abused and mocked and bullied and pissed on by everyone, so now they give her a new man, and the prospect of a new life... before having her murdered by mini-me Mitchell
 (not a spoiler as nobody gives a shit about Eastenders)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Corrie needs these comedy characters or it'll end up turning into EastEnders and trying to tackle gritty issues and pretend its relevant. It's a fine balance of stable characters like Ken and Rita vs the comedy of most of the others. Too many dullard characters coming in like Eileen's bit of stuff, Roy's Mum, Cindys daughter, and that one from Hear'say coming back . Get rid of them all. Way too boring. Take Maria too, she's well due the axe.


 
But it's already tackling gritty issues!  School dinners


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Corrie needs these comedy characters or it'll end up turning into EastEnders and trying to tackle gritty issues and pretend its relevant. It's a fine balance of stable characters like Ken and Rita vs the comedy of most of the others. Too many dullard characters coming in like Eileen's bit of stuff, Roy's Mum, Cindys daughter, and that one from Hear'say coming back . Get rid of them all. Way too boring. Take Maria too, she's well due the axe.


 
Maria's totally wet


----------



## Iguana (Feb 7, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Too many dullard characters coming in like Eileen's bit of stuff, Roy's Mum, Cindys daughter, and that one from Hear'say coming back . Get rid of them all. Way too boring. Take Maria too, she's well due the axe.


 
I'd get rid of Eva, Nick and Katie. They do nothing for me.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yep, they're all crap.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maria's totally wet


She had nice hair once. Now it's gone, and so should she be.
Can we also get rid of Fizz?????? And Cindy Beale! In fact her whole family. Bring back Leanne she can act!
No more talk of bringing back horror Becky.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> She had nice hair once. Now it's gone, and so should she be.
> Can we also get rid of Fizz?????? And Cindy Beale! In fact her whole family. Bring back Leanne she can act!
> No more talk of bringing back horror Becky.


 
I agree about Fizz and Cindy and her family, but I quite like Becky


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 7, 2012)

Janice should never have left


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I agree about Fizz and Cindy and her family, but I quite like Becky


 

If this is obvious,\am sorry, Carla's gettin it, she's a nice lookin bird as well, but PC dictates that,well. she'll get it up the wrong un , see if am wrong though, he'll get away with the atrocity he's done to Carla, but he'll do saally an r
thqat'll be his downfaLL


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 7, 2012)

Frances Lengel said:


> If this is obvious,\am sorry, Carla's gettin it, she's a nice lookin bird as well, but PC dictates that,well. she'll get it up the wrong un , see if am wrong though, he'll get away with the atrocity he's done to Carla, but he'll do saally an r
> thqat'll be his downfaLL


 
I didn't understand half of that, but yeah, I reckon Sally'll be next. Maybe Kevin will have something to say (do) about it?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I didn't understand half of that, but yeah, I reckon Sally'll be next. Maybe Kevin will have something to say (do) about it?





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I didn't understand half of that, but yeah, I reckon Sally'll be next. Maybe Kevin will have something to say (do) about it?


 
don't blame ya fer not gettin it, thick as shit, me, sally's gettin it though...me brother's bird's called sally...that's struck some chords.,,


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 8, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Janice should never have left


 
I agree, I'd like to see the return of Janice and Les Battersby. That mouthy one from the factory is no substitute.



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I agree about Fizz and Cindy and her family, but I quite like Becky


 
Fizz should've been gotten rid of long time ago. Totally agree. However, I quite like Cindy, even with her fake_ nurthern_ accent. She's the kind of stalwart person you need running the Rovers, tough but affectionate and responsible. There's potential for a good gambling storyline in Karl too. I love the way he's been watching the fruit machine, and that proper  moment when Kirk got the big payout


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 8, 2012)

Where are these pictures coming from?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 8, 2012)

The human man known as Vic Reeves.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


>


 
I thought that was John Prescott


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I thought that was John Prescott


that's what I thought, but why is he with Nicholas Parsons?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2012)

Ground Elder said:


> that's what I thought, but why is he with Nicholas Parsons?


 
Now I knew that wasn't Nicholas Parsons!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 8, 2012)

Is Vic Reeves incredibly bored these days? It looks like he's given roy a couple of nose rings and one of those ear hoops.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 10, 2012)

Two characters referred to Weatherfield being in Salford tonight.

Roy said to Napoleon Solo that this wasn't "Manhattan, it's a Salford back street".
Jason said to Rosie he was "just an ordinary Salford bloke".

As far as I remember, nobody has ever said Weatherfield was in Salford before. Just Greater Manchester. So why is it suddenly in Salford?

I mean, I know Weatherfield was supposed to be based on Salford, but doesn't that make Weatherfield's existence nonsense now?  Weatherfield Council?  What's that?  Part of the Borough of Salford?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Feb 10, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Two characters referred to Weatherfield being in Salford tonight.
> 
> Roy said to Napoleon Solo that this wasn't "Manhattan, it's a Salford back street".
> Jason said to Rosie he was "just an ordinary Salford bloke".
> ...



That jumped out at me too..


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 11, 2012)

Local boundary changes probably. Corrie suffering the ill effects of the ConDem govt.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 11, 2012)

It's obviously a brown paper envelope deal with Salford council to promote the area in and exchange for hurrying up permissions for the move to MediaCity.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 17, 2012)

No Corrie last night, because of football!  I thought the change to Thurs was to avoid football.  If they're going to do that anyway, just put it back to an evening that is right, proper, and not Thursday!


----------



## Espresso (Feb 17, 2012)

Kirsty the Krackers Kopper frightens the living daylights out of me.
Is she going to murder the dopiest man in soap, do we think?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Kirsty the Krackers Kopper frightens the living daylights out of me.
> Is she going to murder the dopiest man in soap, do we think?


 
Don't be silly.  Cops aren't allowed to murder members of the public

are the?


----------



## Espresso (Feb 17, 2012)

I think it's probably frowned on, right enough.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2012)

Espresso said:


> I think it's probably frowned on, right enough.


 
I won't frown if she kills him.  He probably deserves it for being such a dope


----------



## susie12 (Feb 17, 2012)

He does deserve it.  I thought that might be the plot when Tommy said 'It's your funeral' to him.  She has nutter written all over her, not a very good ambassador for the police!


----------



## Espresso (Feb 17, 2012)

He is beyond stupid. It's a shame for him really.
He should never have broken up with Maria. Or Fiz. Both of them were fairly nice and just about the proper level of thickness for him.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2012)

Espresso said:


> He is beyond stupid. It's a shame for him really.
> He should never have broken up with Maria. Or Fiz. Both of them were fairly nice and just about the *proper level of thickness for him.*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I won't frown if she kills him. He probably deserves it for being such a dope





susie12 said:


> He does deserve it. I thought that might be the plot when Tommy said 'It's your funeral' to him. She has nutter written all over her, not a very good ambassador for the police!





Espresso said:


> He is beyond stupid. It's a shame for him really.
> He should never have broken up with Maria. Or Fiz. Both of them were fairly nice and just about the proper level of thickness for him.


 

It's lucky he's not on trial for being a dope really innit?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 17, 2012)

Do you think they're running out of ideas for storylines for Audrey these days? This power walking and booze free challenge with Gail is desperate.

And yeah right Gail, I totally believe you just typed on a smartphone with gloves on


----------



## Shirl (Feb 17, 2012)

That was good and it's back on Sunday


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ey up, I spoke to soon. The power walking thing was a vehicle to a Nigel Havers storyline. As you were.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's lucky he's not on trial for being a dope really innit?


Aww, I like Tyrone. He may be thick as two short planks but he's got a good heart.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> Aww, I like Tyrone. He may be thick as two short planks but he's got a good heart.


 
So do I


----------



## susie12 (Feb 18, 2012)

If you were a psychotic nutter wouldn't you set your sights a bit higher though?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 18, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> Aww, I like Tyrone. He may be thick as two short planks but he's got a good heart.


He's too good for that Mad Cop.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 18, 2012)

The burning question for me is "Will Roy's mum fuck off and leave the cobbles"? I really hope so.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 18, 2012)

Indeed.  She's wrong.  She's miscast.  Too posh.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 18, 2012)

susie12 said:


> If you were a psychotic nutter wouldn't you set your sights a bit higher though?


 
I suppose even psychos have to learn their craft. No point trying out all your nascent mindbending manipulation mojo on a person who's wise enough to spot what you're doing and tell you to bugger off. And even though the only person thicker than Tyrone is Kirk, he's got nothing for her to worm out of him - no house or business. Tyrone is a nice man with a few quid behind him. And he was on the rebound, so I suppose that made him more vulnerable.

All of this is Tommy's fault, though. He paid Kirsty to seem interested in Tyrone in the first place. That was the worst £20 he's ever spent.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm wondering if that Nathan was her cousin.  Maybe it's her b/f, but he can't get her pregnant so she picked Tyrone to have her baby, and once she's had it, she's gonna do a runner with the baby and all his dosh.

Obviously, there's easier ways of getting pregnant, but she's a lunatic so has decided to do it the psycho way.




Maybe not


----------



## articul8 (Feb 18, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Two characters referred to Weatherfield being in Salford tonight.


Yes, it doesn't make sense - football references used to be to "County" or sometimes "City" - which it implies it is somewhere between S Manchester and Stockport.  Otherwise it would have been to "United" or perhaps "Wanderers".


----------



## zoooo (Feb 19, 2012)

To be fair, she's so scary and odd that him being her cousin doesn't necessarily preclude him from also being her boyfriend...


----------



## Geri (Feb 19, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Do you think they're running out of ideas for storylines for Audrey these days? This power walking and booze free challenge with Gail is desperate.
> 
> And yeah right Gail, I totally believe you just typed on a smartphone with gloves on


You can get special gloves for smart phones.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh for cuss' sake, she came back.


----------



## Dooby (Feb 19, 2012)

zoooo said:


> To be fair, she's so scary and odd that him being her cousin doesn't necessarily preclude him from also being her boyfriend...


A relationship/marriage with a cousin isn't scary or odd (any more than most relationships...)


----------



## zoooo (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe not one who you didn't grow up with.
I thought it was still illegal though? And could the offspring not risk the old two-headed baby problem?

Suppose that discussion's not really for the Corrie thread.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 20, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I thought it was still illegal though?


Not in the UK.  Victoria and Albert, and William and Mary were first cousins.  Off the top of my head.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 20, 2012)

I really loved last night's corrie.
I'm happy that Roy's mother is back. I know the actress is miscast as his mother. She was much more plausible as Doc Martin's aunt but I love Roy so I want to believe in her and I want her to stay.
I'm pleased that Lewis is back too, I like him and Audrey together and I also like to see the veins stand out in Dierdre's neck.
The Brian and Julie storyline seems likely to have a happy ending too.

I felt all warm and contented at the end of the episode


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 20, 2012)

For a teacher, Brian doesn't come across as particularly bright.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 20, 2012)

Shirl said:


> and I also like to see the veins stand out in Dierdre's neck.


 
They freak me out


----------



## Shirl (Feb 20, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> For a teacher, Brian doesn't come across as particularly bright.


I know but then when I was at school I didn't think the teachers were very bright either.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 20, 2012)

I thought it was really annoying that ITV messed up the schedule to the point that we had Thursday's episode and the first Friday episode on Friday. I was really confused for a few minutes that the second episode on Friday was Tommy walking up in Jason's flat after been turfed out the night before in the first episode. And Sunday's episode was meant to be the second one on Friday which meant Sylvia had only been away for a couple of hours, Audrey'd only met Lewis that day and Brian and Julie could go to the doctors.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 20, 2012)

^^ so true.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 20, 2012)

Shirl said:


> I know but then when I was at school I didn't think the teachers were very bright either.


That's another thing.  Brian was Stape's boss _at a secondary school_. (Stape was a secondary teacher - English A levels, affairs with pupils etc).  Now Brian's the headteacher of Bessie Street Primary School, where little Max, Simon, etc go.  I don't remember that being explained.  Do heads of secondary school English departments often become primary school teachers?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 20, 2012)

He's the headteacher though isn't he? Maybe he left a secondary school head of dept job to get a better paid headteacher position at Whetherfield primary.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 20, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> He's the headteacher though isn't he? Maybe he left a secondary school head of dept job to get a better paid headteacher position at Whetherfield primary.


Bessie Street Primary.

Yes, he's the headteacher.  I still haven't heard of that before.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 20, 2012)

I noticed they still haven't written out Betty (dead in real life for 4 months now), with a brief mention to her still being 'under the weather' the other night.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 20, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I noticed they still haven't written out Betty (dead in real life for 4 months now), with a brief mention to her still being 'under the weather' the other night.


First mention of her ailing, as far as I remember.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 20, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> That's another thing. Brian was Stape's boss _at a secondary school_. (Stape was a secondary teacher - English A levels, affairs with pupils etc). Now Brian's the headteacher of Bessie Street Primary School, where little Max, Simon, etc go. I don't remember that being explained. Do heads of secondary school English departments often become primary school teachers?


Yeah they got themselves in a right muddle there. One minute he's the head of a secondary school then he's the head of a primary school AND he teaches the nursery class personally. Is there anything he _can'_t do?
Needless to say the writers can't know anything about teachers or teaching. 
For a head teacher he has an unbelievable amount of free time on his hands.
(Not unlike the Doctors in any soap)


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 20, 2012)

For such an all round educator, I'm surprised  he didn't know vasectomy ops aren't 100% guaranteed to prevent conception.


----------



## susie12 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes he seems very dim indeed considering he is keeping Weatherfield's whole education system going single-handedly.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 20, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> For such an all round educator, I'm surprised he didn't know vasectomy ops aren't 100% guaranteed to prevent conception.


Well, he's a UFO loon, too.  Humanities grad, obviously.


----------



## Geri (Feb 20, 2012)

Shirl said:


> I know but then when I was at school I didn't think the teachers were very bright either.


 
I think there is a common misconception that teachers are clever, when some of them are clearly not. My friend is a headteacher - she is quite bright I suppose, but the main thing that makes her good at her job is being bossy. Likewise peope think of nurses as caring, whereas some of the ones I know are not caring at all.


----------



## killer b (Feb 24, 2012)

Mini kievs & jacket spuds. We're back on.


----------



## killer b (Feb 24, 2012)

also, who's the fat ginger kid? I love his biscuit scoffing ways.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 24, 2012)

That's Beth's lad. Can't remember his name and I don't think we've heard him speak, but the look on his face as he put one single biscuit back in the jar really amused me.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 24, 2012)

Reactions to Beth's photo was great.    They've used that gag before, but it's a belter.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 24, 2012)

Brilliant stuff.

Is um, thingy really just coming back and then leaving again? (I'm unbelievably shit with names, but she returned today wearing an awesome red ensemble.)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 24, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Brilliant stuff.
> 
> Is um, thingy really just coming back and then leaving again? (I'm unbelievably shit with names, but she returned today wearing an awesome red ensemble.)


 
Leighanne?


----------



## zoooo (Feb 24, 2012)

That's her!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 2, 2012)

The introduction of the pet rat keeping, PSP addict Craig, has potential for lols.


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 2, 2012)

never mind the rat & psp - check out his pottery


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 2, 2012)

He's found a soulmate in Deirdre


----------



## articul8 (Mar 2, 2012)

Corrie is fattist though - what with Beth's lad and "fat Brenda" from Street Cars


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 2, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Corrie is fattist though - what with Beth's lad and "fat Brenda" from Street Cars


 
There hasn't actually been anything mean said about the boy has there?


----------



## Shirl (Mar 3, 2012)

I just wish they'd get on with some action now. I'm bored with waiting

Does anyone know if Lewis is back for a while or just long enough to run off with the bistro takings? I like him and wish he'd stay.


----------



## articul8 (Mar 3, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> There hasn't actually been anything mean said about the boy has there?


well not strictly on the grounds that he's fat - but the way he silently munches crisps and stares - it's part of the gag


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 3, 2012)

I like Lewis too. I hope he doesn't turn into a baddie again, but if he does I hope he gets rumbled.

I also hope that eeevil woman hoping to run off with Frank gets her comeuppance.

And LOL @ Sally. HA HA HA. Power business woman my arse.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I like Lewis too. I hope he doesn't turn into a baddie again, but if he does I hope he gets rumbled.
> 
> I also hope that eeevil woman hoping to run off with Frank gets her comeuppance.
> 
> And LOL @ Sally. HA HA HA. Power business woman my arse.


 

There's a picture of her in The Mirror today leaning over Frank's beaten-up body


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 3, 2012)

The problem I have with Frank is that in every respect outside of him being a rapist, I quite like his character. I like his quick one liners - it'll be a shame in a way to lose him.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> The problem I have with Frank is that in every respect outside of him being a rapist, I quite like his character. I like his quick one liners - it'll be a shame in a way to lose him.


 
I like Frank. I liked him as DI Mansen better, but I like him as Frank as well and I'm really pissed off he's going to get a good slap


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 3, 2012)

FOR FUCKS SAKE


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2012)

Ground Elder said:


> FOR FUCKS SAKE


 
What's wrong?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 4, 2012)

I find him horrible as a character, and a bit annoying as an actor. I've been looking forward to his exit for ages.
Now we just need that new 'gangster' twat on EastEnders to bugger off.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 4, 2012)

I think the character is brilliantly done. I know Frank's a bad bastard, but he's so clever and so horrible that it would be easy for him to be a proper panto villain. He's not, though. He's proper scary - at least he is to me - which must be down to the writing and the actor who plays him.

That Richard Hillman, he was just ridiculous. Could never take him seriously as a baddy. All he needed was a cape, a tache and some frantic piano playing every time he came on screen. And John Stape, the poor soul who couldn't turn round without accidentally killing someone; he was a panto villain, too. But somehow in a good way. The Frank Spencer of assassins.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 4, 2012)

Espresso said:


> I think the character is brilliantly done. I know Frank's a bad bastard, but he's so clever and so horrible that it would be easy for him to be a proper panto villain. He's not, though. He's proper scary - at least he is to me - which must be down to the writing and the actor who plays him.


 
Yeah I think he's very well played. I mean we _know_ he raped Carla yet at times when he was talking to Sally or his mother I almost felt sorry for him. And he was very, very good at manipulating Sally all through their relationship.


----------



## Geri (Mar 4, 2012)

He's wooden & speaks in a dull monotone. He is Alan Shearer.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 4, 2012)

I like him. I wish he wasn't a rapist. His one liners are ace.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 4, 2012)

I've never noticed any good one liners from him! Maybe I tune him out. I also don't believe him as a ladies man, why does everyone fancy him? He's very ordinary looking. (No offence to the actor who hopefully never reads this forum...)


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 4, 2012)

Example from the other night: Carla: "I'm off to a meeting" Frank (straight off the bat): "Alcoholics Anonymous?"


----------



## Espresso (Mar 4, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I've never noticed any good one liners from him! Maybe I tune him out. I also don't believe him as a ladies man, why does everyone fancy him? He's very ordinary looking. (No offence to the actor who hopefully never reads this forum...)


 
My guess is that Carla fancied him for his money to save her factory. Sally fancied him because for his money. This new one whose name escapes me, she is also interested in him for his money and the future they can set up together with it.


----------



## harpo (Mar 4, 2012)

The head of Baldwins/Underworld has always been an alpha figure in Corrie.  Sally fancies Frank because of his social climbing potential as much as the money. She loves all that stuff.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah I suppose you're both right. There's not many choices for social climbing in Weatherfield!

On a *completely* unrelated note - didn't one of the characters used to run a dog's home or a kennels or something? What happened to that?


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 5, 2012)

Sally is a scab and a slut, but will she redeem herself by offing the boss?


----------



## Espresso (Mar 5, 2012)

zoooo said:


> On a *completely* unrelated note - didn't one of the characters used to run a dog's home or a kennels or something? What happened to that?


 
Yes, Maria and Kirk's Mum and Dad ran a kennels, where Maria and Kirk both worked when we first met them. Later on, Molly worked there, too. Then Mr and Mrs Sutherland decided they were going to retire and Kirk ran it for a while, but then his parents sold it and moved away.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Espresso said:


> That Richard Hillman, he was just ridiculous. Could never take him seriously as a baddy. All he needed was a cape, a tache and some frantic piano playing every time he came on screen.


But that's why he was great. The Hillman saga was Corrie near its best.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 5, 2012)

He's on This Morning now


----------



## zoooo (Mar 5, 2012)

I saw a bit of him on This Morning. He's a very nice chap.



Espresso said:


> Yes, Maria and Kirk's Mum and Dad ran a kennels, where Maria and Kirk both worked when we first met them. Later on, Molly worked there, too. Then Mr and Mrs Sutherland decided they were going to retire and Kirk ran it for a while, but then his parents sold it and moved away.


Ahhh, thank you! I thought it was maybe Kirk or Tyrone. (I didn't really watch it much back then).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 5, 2012)

Sally to Kevin

*You're worth 10 of him and that's saying something*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 5, 2012)

and Kevin's too thick to even notice her comment


----------



## harpo (Mar 5, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Yeah I suppose you're both right. There's not many choices for social climbing in Weatherfield!
> 
> On a *completely* unrelated note - didn't one of the characters used to run a dog's home or a kennels or something? What happened to that?


 
We know they are *better* because they wear suits, drink something other than a pint in the Rovers and live in posh develoments that necessitate driving to the factory in a car.  Twas ever thus in Corrie. 

Anyway, I reckon his mum dunnit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 5, 2012)

harpo said:


> We know they are *better* because they wear suits, drink something other than a pint in the Rovers and live in posh develoments that necessitate driving to the factory in a car. Twas ever thus in Corrie.
> 
> Anyway, I reckon his mum dunnit.


 
Maybe his new partner bumps him off so she gets the whole business?


----------



## Iguana (Mar 5, 2012)

I know Kevin is a hothead but exactly why is he _sooo_ angry?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 5, 2012)

because of his shit wine bomber jacket​


----------



## Espresso (Mar 5, 2012)

Iguana said:


> I know Kevin is a hothead but exactly why is he _sooo_ angry?


 
Because if *anyone* is going to be unfaithful to Sally and betray her and make her cry, it should be him, damn it! 

But yep, I thought his response was completely dispropotionate. And more than a bit hypocritical.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2012)

Iguana said:


> I know Kevin is a hothead but exactly why is he _sooo_ angry?


Little man syndrome.



And I don't mean his height.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 6, 2012)

harpo said:


> Anyway, I reckon his mum dunnit.


 
This is my thought too, altho there's the possibility he just fell off the balcony and it's all some kind of accident.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 6, 2012)

I think Simon did it. He's turned...

I think the Mum too. Or maybe Jenny. I'm not sure they'd make it one of the main characters because then they might have to leave/be forever a bit evil.


----------



## Bassism (Mar 6, 2012)

I'll rip him apart wi mi bare hands sal 



danny la rouge said:


> Little man syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't mean his height.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I think Simon did it. He's turned...
> 
> I think the Mum too. Or maybe Jenny. I'm not sure they'd make it one of the main characters because then they might have to leave/be forever a bit evil.


 
and Jenny even seemed a bit shocked at the way he treated his mother, so may have thought if he can treat his own mother like that, how long before he screws me over


----------



## zoooo (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep.

Re the contract, I know literally nothing about the subject, but if Michelle had ripped it up into tiny pieces when she went into the office alone, and they'd all denied knowledge of Carla ever signing it - couldn't that have solved it all?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Yep.
> 
> Re the contract, I know literally nothing about the subject, but if Michelle had ripped it up into tiny pieces when she went into the office alone - couldn't that have solved it all?


 
That's what I said.  Why didn't they just snatch it off him?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 6, 2012)

Ah good, I'm glad it wasn't just me!


----------



## PandaCola (Mar 6, 2012)

I would like it if they scrapped all the other characters and had five episodes a week that revolved exclusively around Carla and Peter's chaotic, pissed up home life.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 6, 2012)

Ha, I did like it when they were shouting and fighting over the bottle of whisky like two drunken old men. But a week of it would drive me mental.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Peter is probably the best actor in it at the moment. He's got a lot of the drunkard mannerisms down to a tee. And he's equally as good when he's sober. I was also shouting 'snatch it from his hands' re: the contract 

You can almost write the murder trial now though. Peter the prime suspect. Eyewitnesses quoting him saying Frank 'deserves to die' and he would 'dance on his grave' while pissed up in the Bistro that night. A whiskey bottle found at the scene with Carla and his prints on it. Kevin in the frame. His own Mum suspect. Michelle unaccounted for. Personally I'd like it to be a surprise killer nobody expects. I don't want anyone to get sent down from the current cast.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Basswhore said:


> I'll rip him apart wi mi bare hands sal


 
 (((kevin)))


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Peter is probably the best actor in it at the moment. He's got a lot of the drunkard mannerisms down to a tee. And he's equally as good when he's sober. I was also shouting 'snatch it from his hands' re: the contract
> 
> You can almost write the murder trial now though. Peter the prime suspect. Eyewitnesses quoting him saying Frank 'deserves to die' and he would 'dance on his grave' while pissed up in the Bistro that night. A whiskey bottle found at the scene with Carla and his prints on it. Kevin in the frame. His own Mum suspect. Michelle unaccounted for. Personally I'd like it to be a surprise killer nobody expects. I don't want anyone to get sent down from the current cast.


 
not even his new bit on the side?


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 6, 2012)

Locking the factory door would have scuppered many a Corrie story line. You'd have thought they'd have learnt by now.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> not even his new bit on the side?


 
oh ok... she can go down, the nasty mare. Be a bit odd though.


----------



## Geri (Mar 6, 2012)

Ground Elder said:


> Locking the factory door would have scuppered many a Corrie story line. You'd have thought they'd have learnt by now.


 
Nobody locks doors in Corrie, that's why people can burst in at any time, like Leeanne in Peter & Carla's flat. Unless she _still_ has the key.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's what I said. Why didn't they just snatch it off him?


I know, that was so obviously what should have happened. Also why did Michelle have to waste valuable time running into the factory and not just ringing on a mobile!


skyscraper101 said:


> Peter is probably the best actor in it at the moment. He's got a lot of the drunkard mannerisms down to a tee. And he's equally as good when he's sober. I was also shouting 'snatch it from his hands' re: the contract
> 
> You can almost write the murder trial now though. Peter the prime suspect. Eyewitnesses quoting him saying Frank 'deserves to die' and he would 'dance on his grave' while pissed up in the Bistro that night. A whiskey bottle found at the scene with Carla and his prints on it. Kevin in the frame. His own Mum suspect. Michelle unaccounted for. Personally I'd like it to be a surprise killer nobody expects. I don't want anyone to get sent down from the current cast.


I want to see rid of Michelle. She's such a dull character. Even having her done for murder doesn't make her interesting. In fact she might have well bored Frank to death till the point he couldn't take it any more and threw himself off a balcony. That could work.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Michelle is one f the most dull characters, agreed. Her and Maria need to be written out pronto.


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 6, 2012)

Maria must be a suspect as well.


----------



## bigbry (Mar 6, 2012)

Ground Elder said:


> Maria must be a suspect as well.


Mmm - hadn't thought of that, that's interesting although I fancy Carla to end up as chief suspect but it ends up being an awful accident - they were arguing at the top of that staircase. Is there no CCTV in Underworld - it's cheap and would stop those wicked machinists nicking dodgy knickers.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Personally I'd like it to be a surprise killer nobody expects. I don't want anyone to get sent down from the current cast.


 
I like your first sentence, but I think it would be all kinds of superb if it turned out to be Sean and he was sent to clink. Or someone else I can't stand. Tracy. Or Dev.
I do know that none of them have a motive, but I'm playing make believe and hoping to get rid of a cast member I just don't like. 

My money's still on Anne, though.


----------



## articul8 (Mar 6, 2012)

Will be Michelle or Frank's mam - bound to be.  but WTF was Carla doing going into the factory with him apparently alone after what he did


----------



## harpo (Mar 6, 2012)

Last night's episodes had an air of farce about them.  Especially the last few minutes with Julie and Sean dashing implausibly (and hammily) in from the Rovers to discuss pay and conditions. It wasn't the best murder Corrie's ever done.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 6, 2012)

It was the nutty lady that lives with Eileen!!!!


----------



## articul8 (Mar 6, 2012)

It could be that fat lad that stares a lot


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 6, 2012)

She didn't remember her husband earlier so i reckon while eileen and the fireman were having a sneaky snog in the kitchen......the nutty woman slipped out to find her husband....ended up in thefactory...saw Frank and thought he was her husband- tried to hug him and he pushed her away to which she just flipped out and clocked him on the head with the nearest object  LOL


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 6, 2012)

That would be a result. Frank Foster killed off by the local demented woman, then let off without charge for not being compos mentis.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 6, 2012)

Espresso said:


> I like your first sentence, but I think it would be all kinds of superb if it turned out to be Sean and he was sent to clink. Or someone else I can't stand. Tracy. Or Dev.
> I do know that none of them have a motive, but I'm playing make believe and hoping to get rid of a cast member I just don't like.
> 
> My money's still on Anne, though.


 
Tracy could have a motive, something could have happened during her relationship with Frank and she's been biding her time, waiting for revenge.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

Sweaty Betty said:


> It was the nutty lady that lives with Eileen!!!!


 
She's not nutty, she's got Alzheimer's


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Iguana said:


> Tracy could have a motive, something could have happened during her relationship with Frank and she's been biding her time, waiting for revenge.


 
Were Tracy and Frank ever together? I missed that.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah, for a bit after Tracy got out of jail and in between Maria's attempted rape accusation and Carla deciding she didn't believe her.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 6, 2012)

Iguana said:


> Tracy could have a motive, something could have happened during her relationship with Frank and she's been biding her time, waiting for revenge.


Yes, I'm hoping it was Tracy, and that there's no doubt over the forensics this time.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 6, 2012)

I should like it to be the mad campervan lady who loves Norris, please.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2012)

What about the con-woman, Jenny?  Maybe she over-heard him confessing to the rape.  There's something odd about her.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> What about the con-woman, Jenny? Maybe she over-heard him confessing to the rape. There's something odd about her.


 
I've already suggested that, but not because she may have overheard anything, more the initial surprise/shock at the way he treated his mother, and that if he could treat his own mother like that, then he'd have no qualms about treating her like shit as well


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've already suggested that, but not because she may have overheard anything, more the initial surprise/shock at the way he treated his mother, and that if he could treat his own mother like that, then he'd have no qualms about treating her like shit as well


Sorry, missed that.  Yes.  It does seem more likely than locking up a long-standing character.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

I asked last night (but later realised I'd posted on the wrong thread ) if any of the ladies were pregnant or if any of the suspects (irl) are pregnant or if any of them are due a break to go on some celebrity programme?

Or are even ill irl?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I asked last night (but later realised I'd posted on the wrong thread ) if any of the ladies were pregnant or if any of the suspects (irl) are pregnant or if any of them are due a break to go on some celebrity programme?
> 
> Or are even ill irl?


Carla, Sally or Michelle?  Not sure.  Sally was ill.  Michelle had a baby a year ago, who was premature I think.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Carla, Sally or Michelle? Not sure. Sally was ill. Michelle had a baby a year ago, who was premature I think.


 
and they're all too old for school exams 

Celebrity something or other? 

Anyone's marriage in crisis who needs a holiday?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Celebrity something or other?


Nah.  Too big a story-line.  This has been planned for a long time.  Celebrity something or other gets you a trip to visit Violet in London, or Sarah in Milan.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Nah. Too big a story-line. This has been planned for a long time. Celebrity something or other gets you a trip to visit Violet in London, or Sarah in Milan.


 
Hasn't Kirk been away for a while whilst he's in some other show or has he been written out?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Hasn't Kirk been away for a while whilst he's in some other show or has he been written out?


He was last seen staggering into the loading bay with a box of knickers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> He was last seen staggering into the loading bay with a box of knickers.


 
How long ago was that?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How long ago was that?


Just before he bought a pair of ice skates.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

He's in Dancing on Ice.  Nothing on Wiki says he's been written out, so how long's he been gone?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He's in Dancing on Ice. Nothing on Wiki says he's been written out, so how long's he been gone?


http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/tv-film-news/dancing-on-ice-star-andy-whyment-169883

“I have been acting since I was eight. But with Corrie I will stay there as long as they will have me. I am into my 11th year and it is a great show,” he says. “I would love it to be a job for life.

“I have got so many close friends there, it is 25 minutes from where I live so I am home every night. It is a fantastic job. I have always loved playing Kirk.”

He hasn't been written out.  Not sure how long he's been gone.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm thinking Carla's probably due for a holiday isn't she (claiming long and traumatic storylines), whereas Sally, who's had some nice(ish) storylines, but still been busy, and possibly *may *not be in the best of health (but I hope she is well), could probably do with a break.  Same goes for Peter.

Michelle's not really done much and doesn't seem in need of a holiday.  The mother, not really sure that she was even needed for the whole factory business, so seems surplus to requirements, and where could his new bit of fluff go from here now that he's dead, so she also seems surplus to requirements


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 7, 2012)

I hope it's Roys mum and she gets sent down for ever.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 7, 2012)

Or, I hope it was Nigel Havers coming to the aid of Carla. And he gets away with it, and stays in Corrie. For ever.


----------



## harpo (Mar 7, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/tv-film-news/dancing-on-ice-star-andy-whyment-169883
> 
> “I have been acting since I was eight. But with Corrie I will stay there as long as they will have me. I am into my 11th year and it is a great show,” he says. “I would love it to be a job for life.
> 
> ...


 

And the man is a vocal anti-racist.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2012)

harpo said:


> And the man is a vocal anti-racist.


And his picture appears on the sleeve of a Fall album.  He is a genuine legend.


----------



## belboid (Mar 7, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> And his picture appears on the sleeve of a Fall album. He is a genuine legend.


??!! really?  tell me more...


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2012)

belboid said:


> ??!! really? tell me more...


Fall Heads Roll.  He's on the sleeve.  Not the front cover, but when you fold it out.


----------



## belboid (Mar 8, 2012)

so he is!

wonder who the other fuckers are...


----------



## Celt (Mar 8, 2012)

I think Franks Mum has killed him, well thats my longshot, but it looks more like carla killed him


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 8, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Fall Heads Roll. He's on the sleeve. Not the front cover, but when you fold it out.


I've never noticed that. 
First thing I do when I get home from work is going to be checking this out.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2012)

Celt said:


> but it looks more like carla killed him


That's what we're supposed to think. I don't think she has, but she did kill poor Kasia on those very steps!  So this is her come-uppance.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2012)

belboid said:


> so he is!
> 
> wonder who the other fuckers are...


Well, sadly I was on the thread on Fallnet that discussed that when the album came out.


----------



## belboid (Mar 8, 2012)

and....dont tease us like that!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2012)

About who the other fuckers are?  The consensus was that they vaguely resembled the members of the Fall at that time.  Through the eyes of MES.


----------



## belboid (Mar 8, 2012)

that doesn't say much for (Marks vision of) Eleni


----------



## harpo (Mar 8, 2012)

By Christmas Sally will be back with Kevin. Mark my words.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2012)

Michelle's version of events doesn't add up.  She told Carla after coming from the crime scene in the morning that she had been trying to contact Carla since learning of Frank's death, but we had already seen several missed calls from Michelle on Carla's phone _before_ she turned up at the Police tape acting as if she was only just learning what had happened.


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 8, 2012)

Franks mums reaction to seeing carla outside the factory was interesting. Sometimes in soaps what looks like guilty conscionce, is just bad acting, but her choice of words suggests she was blaming carla for creating the condition that made her kill her own son.



Fucking spellcheck


----------



## bigbry (Mar 12, 2012)

Celt said:


> I think Franks Mum has killed him, well thats my longshot, but it looks more like carla killed him


When he was dead at the bottom of the stairs he was not wearing his dad's watch that his mum gave him. Who would bother taking an old second-hand watch except the person who gave it to him but now doesn't think he's worthy of it ?

Good call, Celt.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 12, 2012)

My theory: Anne came to the crushing realisation that Frank did in fact rape Carla after Carla went to the factory and forced him to say the words. She was lurking in the background after being sent packing by Frank earlier so was already pissed with him. With the doule blow of now learning he was a rapist and in a fit of rage, she murders him, takes the watch of her late husband he's no longer fit to wear and elopes off somewhere. Coming to her senses and realising she can go down and has nobody left, she tries to pin it on Carla while salvaging her entitlement to the factory (if she can find the contract).

Or something like that.


----------



## harpo (Mar 12, 2012)

If she put the broken bottle in her bag there would be residue.  Why haven't they siezed and examined the handbag?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 12, 2012)

harpo said:


> If she put the broken bottle in her bag there would be residue. * Why haven't they siezed and examined the handbag*?


 
Because it's Corrie

Eastenders on Thursday should be interesting.  Another murder


----------



## harpo (Mar 12, 2012)

I know but GAH


----------



## harpo (Mar 12, 2012)

I find Enders boringly 2-dimensional just now. I couldn't give a shite if Phil goes dahhn, Ev gets offed etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 12, 2012)

harpo said:


> I find Enders boringly 2-dimensional just now. I couldn't give a shite if Phil goes dahhn, Ev gets offed etc.


 
So do I and nor do I, but I still watch it


----------



## harpo (Mar 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So do I and nor do I, but I still watch it


 Heh.  Me too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 14, 2012)

harpo said:


> If she put the broken bottle in her bag there would be residue. Why haven't they siezed and examined the handbag?


Weatherfield cops are crap, that's why.  

Anyway, anyone who has watched a Western saloon bar brawl knows that whisk(e)y bottles shatter into small fragments when you hit someone over the head with them.  And nobody mentioned the stench of whisky at the crime scene!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

WTF!  Why's Heather still alive?    I thought she was meant to die today? 

Anyway, back to Corrie....


----------



## Espresso (Mar 15, 2012)

I've thought it was Anne for the longest time, but Michelle is looking very suspicious of late. Hmmm.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 15, 2012)

After that reaction, it was sooooooooooo the mum.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> WTF! Why's Heather still alive?  I thought she was meant to die today?
> 
> Anyway, back to Corrie....


Monday, I believe!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

I've only just started watching


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Monday, I believe!


 
Oh good


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 16, 2012)

No prizes for guessing the inspiration behind Kylie feeding Max through the railings of Bessie St Primary 

I can't see Nigel Havers being a long term character, I wonder where that storyline is going...

And it was blates the mum wot done it. I think


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 16, 2012)

zoooo said:


> After that reaction, it was sooooooooooo the mum.


Yes.  Definitely.


----------



## ymu (Mar 16, 2012)

*checks that thread has identified the murderer correctly*

*nods*


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 16, 2012)

So what was Michelle up to in the factory?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 17, 2012)

Just trying to nick the contract, I think.

*edit* Oh sorry, I thought you meant ages ago, I have now seen yesterday's second ep and I see what you mean.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Ooo.. bit of incidental music and a jump back in time. Corrie's getting very Hollywood all of a sudden 

I like.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 17, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> No prizes for guessing the inspiration behind Kylie feeding Max through the railings of Bessie St Primary
> 
> I can't see Nigel Havers being a long term character, I wonder where that storyline is going...
> 
> And it was blates the mum wot done it. I think


Well unless there's a massive twist coming up soon....


----------



## tommers (Mar 17, 2012)

Yep. Mum. Yep.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm getting bored now. Lets get someone charged and move on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 17, 2012)

Ground Elder said:


> So what was Michelle up to in the factory?


 
Yep, I did a great big "oooooooooh" when she left there with a furtive look on her face


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 17, 2012)

Shirl said:


> I'm getting bored now. Lets get someone charged and move on.


 
Did you read what happens to Sally this week?


----------



## harpo (Mar 17, 2012)

And where is this watch of his father?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 17, 2012)

harpo said:


> And where is this watch of his father?


 
The mother?


----------



## Shirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did you read what happens to Sally this week?


No, what? Where?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 17, 2012)

No mention of Peter getting done for wasting police time. In a murder investigation that could land you inside anyway. Typical Corrie oversight on legal procedure. They were already recently ticked off over the rape trial for the same thing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 17, 2012)

Shirl said:


> No, what? Where?


 
The Mirror tv section, although I'd imagine it's in lots of tv magazines


----------



## Shirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What if I don't get the Mirror or any TV magazines. Can't you just tell me?


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 17, 2012)

No they did mention Peter getting done for wasting police time...it was right before the copper told him that he had pretty much put Carla in the frame.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 17, 2012)

Shirl said:


> What if I don't get the Mirror or any TV magazines. Can't you just tell me?


 
Don't you like surprises?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 17, 2012)

harpo said:


> And where is this watch of his father?


Maybe the mum's done a Pulp Fiction with it.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Don't you like surprises?


No, I hate surprises.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 17, 2012)

Shirl said:


> No, I hate surprises.


 
Same as


----------



## ymu (Mar 18, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> No mention of Peter getting done for wasting police time. In a murder investigation that could land you inside anyway. Typical Corrie oversight on legal procedure. They were already recently ticked off over the rape trial for the same thing.


There was. There was a whole scene where he worked out that Carla hadn't done it and she worked out that he hadn't done it, and he pointed out that he couldn't retract because he'd attempted to pervert the course of justice (tad more serious than wasting police time). And the copper who told him he was cleared told him there would be consequences.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 18, 2012)

And when he was telling Anne that they'd released Peter he told her they were looking at charging him for his false confession.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 18, 2012)

I must've missed all that. Apols.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh my god...Sally..


----------



## Espresso (Mar 19, 2012)

Bloodyhellfire. We've already had John Stape accidentally murdering people all over the shop
It's a bit much for Mrs Foster to have been infected with Stapeitis so shortly afterwards.

If it's as catching as all that, no wonder none of them telly sorts want to leave London and go to MediaCity in Salford.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 19, 2012)

moonsi til said:


> Oh my god...Sally..


She only tripped, can't have been life threatening unless there are marble floor in that house. She could've fallen down the stairs at least


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 19, 2012)

How did she get that cut on her head when she landed face forwards?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 19, 2012)

I think she boinked her head on the stair handrail thingy.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 19, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> How did she get that cut on her head when she landed face forwards?


What cut?


----------



## harpo (Mar 19, 2012)

She isn't dead.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 19, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> How did she get that cut on her head when she landed face forwards?


 
I rewound to try to figure that out, and it looks like the knobbly bit at the end of the bannister although I'm not convinced at all she hit her head on it.

In fact, I'm going to go back and play it in slow motion


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 19, 2012)

Did she hit her head on that knobbly bit fuck!

Her hand blocked her hitting it


----------



## zoooo (Mar 19, 2012)

"Stair handrail thingy", "knobbly bit". There must be a proper name for it...


----------



## Shirl (Mar 19, 2012)

Balustrade


----------



## Espresso (Mar 19, 2012)

The bannister is the long handrail that goes down the stairs and the newel post is the knob at the end of the bannister that people who have one tend to chuck their coats on.


----------



## Geri (Mar 19, 2012)

Balustrade?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 19, 2012)

This is what she's supposed to have hit her head on (except a white one), but she puts her hand up and stops herself hitting the square edge under the ball, but whether she hits her head on the ball isn't clear


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 19, 2012)

Post bastards with their balustrades


----------



## binka (Mar 19, 2012)

my dad made the call that it was the mum two weeks ago. i said at the time that i don't think it is because of the way the mum behaved when on her own in no way suggested she had done it. my dad's now bragging about how brilliant he is when in reality its just the university challenge argument all over again (correctly guessing something doesn't mean you're clever)


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 19, 2012)

Shirl said:


> What cut?


The blood in her hair, around her parietal bone.  Right side, facing us.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 19, 2012)

I missed that bit


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 19, 2012)

"Stay with me" says Kevin. That is a corny old line only ever used in melodramas never in real life I hope. And yes, Coronation Street is a melodrama in the Victorian tradition with good and evil caricature figures. It is no longer a soap opera. There are a lot of deaths and murders per square inch in that street. The police should give it its own police station. Dammit I have admitted to watching it now. My brain must be going soft.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 19, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> There are a lot of deaths murders per square inch in that street.


 
Are they like murder death kills?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 19, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are they like murder death kills?


Thanks I -  see that I have left out an 'and'. I usually put in an 'and' when I mean to say 'an'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 19, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Thanks I - see that I have left out an 'and'. I usually put in an 'and' when I mean to say 'an'.


 
Oh (not sure if you got my film reference there )


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 19, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh (not sure if you got my film reference there )


Whooosh! (looks up)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 19, 2012)

Bye for now I am about to go out and do a murder.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 19, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Whooosh! (looks up)


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 19, 2012)

What happened to Frank's new girlfriend? She wasn't even at the funeral. Wtf?


----------



## Iguana (Mar 19, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> What happened to Frank's new girlfriend? She wasn't even at the funeral. Wtf?


 
Clearly she couldn't work out the 3 seashells and is stuck on the toilet.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ahem...


skyscraper101 said:


> My theory: Anne came to the crushing realisation that Frank did in fact rape Carla after Carla went to the factory and forced him to say the words. She was lurking in the background after being sent packing by Frank earlier so was already pissed with him. With the double blow of now learning he was a rapist and in a fit of rage, she murders him, takes the watch of her late husband he's no longer fit to wear and elopes off somewhere. Coming to her senses and realising she can go down and has nobody left, she tries to pin it on Carla while salvaging her entitlement to the factory (if she can find the contract).


 
Get in.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh my.  I've just been reading Monday's Mirror and I'm not happy with an upcoming storyline


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh my. I've just been reading Monday's Mirror and I'm not happy with an upcoming storyline


 
Is it about Sophie?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2012)

Geri said:


> Is it about Sophie?


 
Yes.   I like Sophie


----------



## zoooo (Mar 23, 2012)

Ooh, do a post using the spoiler thingy! (If you know how, I don't.)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Ooh, do a post using the spoiler thingy! (If you know how, I don't.)


 
I've forgotten how 

But I've just figured out how to get strike through


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Ooh, do a post using the spoiler thingy! (If you know how, I don't.)





Spoiler: sophie



A squirrel sells her crack!


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 23, 2012)

Never trusted squirrels


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> Never trusted squirrels


It's those foreign grey ones.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 23, 2012)

Ha! I see.
What naughty squirrels they have up north.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Spoiler: sophie
> 
> 
> 
> A squirrel sells her crack!


 


Spoiler



Can you remind those of us who've forgotten how to do the spoiler code please?


 
It's alright.  It would seem I managed to work it out myself!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 23, 2012)

Amber's a right fucking thick girl isn't she. Not convinced going to a party with her kid siblings sleeping in a car isn't a bad idea, she somehow thinks it's ok to throw her own party while they watch on from the staircase. She'd be kicked out on her arse if she was mine.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Amber's a right fucking thick girl isn't she. Not convinced going to a party with her kid siblings sleeping in a car isn't a bad idea, she somehow thinks it's ok to throw her own party while they watch on from the staircase. She'd be kicked out on her arse if she was mine.


 
I must have missed something as I've no idea what she was up to.  Can't stand the girl anyway, so the longer she stays away, the better


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.  square brackets spoiler square brackets _content content content_ square brackets slash spoiler square brackets.

And if you like you can do: spoiler = "Minnie"



Spoiler: Minnie



Minnie is to play a Berocca pusher who gets Sophie hooked on B vitamins and lumberjack shirts


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Yep. square brackets spoiler square brackets _content content content_ square brackets slash spoiler square brackets.
> 
> And if you like you can do: spoiler = "Minnie"
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler: danny la rouge



testing[/quote]


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

Nearly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2012)

bollocks.  Just realised

Try again



Spoiler: dannylarouge



This better fucking work.  Have you heard what's going to happen to Sally and Kevin?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

Yey!



Spoiler: Kevin



The thing about Kevin giving up Jack for adoption, so he can remarry Sally?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Yey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oh, I never knew the first bit!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2012)

Spoiler: Kevin



I made it up.  But you never see Jack these days!  Kevin's a Bad Dad.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 23, 2012)

also, true. Who the heck looks after the lad?


----------



## Celt (Mar 23, 2012)

I often wonder who looks after the various children while parents are in the pub, who was caring for dev and sunita's 7 year olds when she was in nicks bar then  police station and dev was in the rovers?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> also, true. Who the heck looks after the lad?


 
Maybe they'll lend him to



Spoiler



Tyrone?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Spoiler: Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> I made it up. But you never see Jack these days! Kevin's a Bad Dad.


 
The second bit's true though 

Yeah, where has Jack been?  He's too young to take time off to do his GCSEs


----------



## zoooo (Mar 23, 2012)

Listening to music upstairs?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Listening to music upstairs?


 
whilst texting and smoking drugs


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 24, 2012)

Remember when like for 10 years the only acting part Sophie & Rosie ever had was being told to run off upstairs. It was a farcical as Terry from Brookside only ever watching magic rabbits on tv.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 24, 2012)

The rabbits thing did make me chuckle and wasn't it Tracy that went upstairs for a decade?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 24, 2012)

moonsi til said:


> The rabbits thing did make me chuckle and wasn't it Tracy that went upstairs for a decade?


 
Probably. Thats all kids ever seemed to do before they give them proper storylines and they get a mouth on them.


----------



## susie12 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah poor Sophie and Rosie. They spent years in their bedroom and when they came down they only got baked beans for tea.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 24, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Probably. Thats all kids ever seemed to do before they give them proper storylines and they get a mouth on them.


 
Apart from SuperSimon.
He's the singular most precocious child in the whole known universe. He can get from Blackpool to Manchester all on his ownio at five or so. And he gives his useless father a gobful every now and again. Which is sorely needed, to be fair.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 25, 2012)

susie12 said:


> Yeah poor Sophie and Rosie. They spent years in their bedroom and when they came down they only got baked beans for tea.


Fish fingers!
Tracy did colouring in for about ten years IIRC.


----------



## Geri (Mar 25, 2012)

I notice that despite Sally being unconscious in hospital, there is no sign of Rosie or any mention that she has phoned or shown any concern.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 25, 2012)

Geri said:


> I notice that despite Sally being unconscious in hospital, there is no sign of Rosie or any mention that she has phoned or shown any concern.


She's in the Big Brother house, and failed her last task.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 25, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Tracy did colouring in for about ten years IIRC.


That's why she turned out like she did.  If Deirdre had just read her a few stories for a change, poor Samir might still have had a kidney when he needed one.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 25, 2012)

moonsi til said:


> The rabbits thing did make me chuckle and wasn't it Tracy that went upstairs for a decade?


There was a couple of years, 83-85, were there was no actress cast to play Tracy so whenever she was mentioned Ken or Deirdre would say she was in her room playing her tapes, even though she was only 6-8 years old.

She did have a few storylines though. She locked herself in the bathroom once and my 3 year old self was so inspired by it I did the same thing a few days later so I could see what would happen. And after she was recast in 1985 she ran away from home and went by train to Newcastle to find Susan, escaping the clutches of a possible kidnapper by finding to a policeman.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 25, 2012)

Geri said:


> I notice that despite Sally being unconscious in hospital, there is no sign of Rosie or any mention that she has phoned or shown any concern.


 
Yeah that stuff bothers me too. Like who wouldn't travel two and a half hours from London to see their Mum who was unconscious in hospital FFS. Notice also how Martin Platt never returned to the street despite both Sarah and David getting married and both Gail and David going to jail...amongst other things. Speaking of which Sarah must _really_ like Milan. She hasn't even spent one Christmas in the UK in like 5 years.

I like it when old characters return for the occasional bit part. Gives the soap a bit of a reality check. Like when Jim MacDonald would show up occasionally, or even Steve's brother Andy made a return for a week in 2009. What do these non-famous ex soap actors like Martin Platt or Andy MacDonald do in real life? I can't imagine they're hugely rich or busy. It's always all or nothing. They stick around on the street for months or years, or they're gone...forever. There's no occasional visit, or week over Christmas. They need to sort it out.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 25, 2012)

Martin got fired from Corrie. The writers had decided to do a pedo story with him falling for a 14 year old. He refused and was fired.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 25, 2012)

He makes cheese now. Won awards for it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 25, 2012)

It's all a bit cutting of their nose to spite their face. They don't even have to have him back permanently. Just the occasional bit part - his character only lives in Liverpool!


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 26, 2012)

Espresso said:


> He makes cheese now. Won awards for it.


Really? Cool, have you had any?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 26, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> Really? Cool, have you had any?


 
http://www.saddleworthcheese.co.uk/index.html


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 26, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Yeah that stuff bothers me too. Like who wouldn't travel two and a half hours from London to see their Mum who was unconscious in hospital FFS. Notice also how Martin Platt never returned to the street despite both Sarah and David getting married and both Gail and David going to jail...amongst other things. Speaking of which Sarah must _really_ like Milan. She hasn't even spent one Christmas in the UK in like 5 years.
> 
> I like it when old characters return for the occasional bit part. Gives the soap a bit of a reality check. Like when Jim MacDonald would show up occasionally, or even Steve's brother Andy made a return for a week in 2009. What do these non-famous ex soap actors like Martin Platt or Andy MacDonald do in real life? I can't imagine they're hugely rich or busy. It's always all or nothing. They stick around on the street for months or years, or they're gone...forever. There's no occasional visit, or week over Christmas. They need to sort it out.


Andy owns a real life bar in Spain with his screen mum I think.

Have seen Martin's erm cheese on sale in deli near my mums.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 26, 2012)

susie12 said:


> Yeah poor Sophie and Rosie. They spent years in their bedroom and when they came down they only got baked beans for tea.



Tis grim up north..


----------



## Espresso (Mar 26, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> Really? Cool, have you had any?


 
No, the only reason I know that is because I saw he had a stall at Manchester Food and Drink Festival last year. I had already bought loads of cheese and loads of other lovely things, so I didn't get any of his.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 26, 2012)

quality


----------



## Espresso (Mar 26, 2012)

Just had a nose at his website; all vegetarian cheeses, no less. Might have to give one a go whenever I chance across them next. I'm not a vegetarian and any vegetarian cheeses I've ever had have been a bit lacking, but I'm willing to have my mind changed. If I find any I will report back.

A cheesy tangent in the Coronation St thread. 
Though I bet that's prophetic because we'll be seeing a LOT of Dev before too much longer, what with Sunita's forthcoming antics.


----------



## Geri (Mar 26, 2012)

Sunita is bonkers. She had a really fit bloke, and she went back to Dev.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2012)

Dev is the most comically, cringeworthy, awful actor EVAH. When he does his angry / sarky / laughing but annoyed type of shtick. Just so awful.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 26, 2012)

Geri said:


> Sunita is bonkers. She had a really fit bloke, and she went back to Dev.


 
She also had a rather nice house in Bramhall, but sold it to live on Coronation Street. I'll never understand that one.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 26, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> She also had a rather nice house in Bramhall, but sold it to live on Coronation Street. I'll never understand that one.


That was one of the weirdest plots ever and her sayings he wanted to move because the neighbours didn't like Indians but the residents of nearly all white Coronation St did made little sense. Couldn't they have just lived off the street but be seen regularly as Dev owned two businesses and 3 flats on it? Audrey doesn't live on the street and she's always around.

And what about Dev's other kids and grandkid? When he had to sell all his shops last year how come their mother's weren't all pissed off to be made homeless?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2012)

Having watched Friday's corrie, I would like to punch Dev in the face.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 26, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Having watched Friday's corrie, I would like to punch Dev in the face.


 
I want to do that every time I see Norris. Quite why he doesn't get lamped in every episode is beyond me


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2012)

Norris can act, Dev is just a parody. I bet he's exactly the same irl. Norris is funny though...


----------



## Espresso (Mar 26, 2012)

I saw Malcolm Hebden in some quiz thing a while ago and he was exactly the same as he is when he's Norris.
No. I tell a lie, he was camper. And still annoying.  

I'm not saying that I think Dev is any good, mind. I think he's pants, too.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 26, 2012)

I met the bloke who plays Roy Cropper a couple of years back. He was very 'Roy' in real life, but a bit posher. We had a conversation about his flat in Marylebone


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 26, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Andy owns a real life bar in Spain with his screen mum I think.
> 
> Have seen Martin's erm cheese on sale in deli near my mums.


does your mum make nice cheese?


----------



## Espresso (Mar 26, 2012)

If Audrey has signed the salon over to David all legal and proper, so he is now the legal owner, surely no amount of jumping up and down from her can force him to sign it back to her, if he doesn't want to.


----------



## Geri (Mar 26, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I met the bloke who plays Roy Cropper a couple of years back. He was very 'Roy' in real life, but a bit posher. We had a conversation about his flat in Marylebone


 
Me & my mum saw him at the theatre in Bristol. Well, my mum saw him - I was in the toilet. She was very excited.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2012)

Roy is cool. He's a man of principles.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2012)

Gail looks like a middle aged mutant whinger turtle.

I thought of that one myself!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 26, 2012)

Espresso said:


> I want to do that every time I see Norris. Quite why he doesn't get lamped in every episode is beyond me


Every time you see Norris you want to punch Dev in the face?

That's rough justice!


----------



## bigbry (Mar 29, 2012)

Espresso said:


> If Audrey has signed the salon over to David all legal and proper, so he is now the legal owner, surely no amount of jumping up and down from her can force him to sign it back to her, if he doesn't want to.


But this is soapland; the normal rules of life do not apply in soapland.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 29, 2012)

bigbry said:


> But this is soapland; the normal rules of life do not apply in soapland.


Too right they don't. Ken's walked out in disgust over Tracy lying about her miscarriage but was apparently ok with her staving Charlie Stubb's skull in.
Also, is the actress who plays her pregnant? She looks a lot rounder all of a sudden and she's quite thin usually.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 29, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Too right they don't. Ken's walked out in disgust over Tracy lying about her miscarriage but was apparently ok with her staving Charlie Stubb's skull in.
> Also, is the actress who plays her pregnant? She looks a lot rounder all of a sudden and she's quite thin usually.


 
I think she was in a tv mag I read the other day saying she has weight problems


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 29, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think she was in a tv mag I read the other day saying she has weight problems


She looks better in the face for having a few extra pounds.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 29, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> She looks better in the face for having a few extra pounds.


 
So do I, but then I'm overweight.  I lose weight and everyone thinks I'm ill


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 29, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So do I, but then I'm overweight. I lose weight and everyone thinks I'm ill


Sometimes you've got to sacrifice a few extra pounds on your waist/hips/boobs to avoid looking emaciated.
If I suddenly became my 'ideal weight' I think there's a fair chance I'd look a lot older in the face than I do now. It's one thing in your 20s when you'll have soft cheeks anyway, but as you get nearer to 40 it isn't the case.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 29, 2012)

She's put on weight because she sits around on her arse all day instead of getting a job.


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 29, 2012)

fireman paul is playing away again, isn't he?


----------



## binka (Mar 29, 2012)

ken and steve living together has the sort of comedy potential we havent seen since the days of the book group


----------



## zoooo (Mar 29, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> fireman paul is playing away again, isn't he?


 He can't beeee.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 30, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> quality


 He looks stoned. 





 Cheese?


----------



## susie12 (Mar 30, 2012)

Is Lewis poisoning Audrey?  She keeps going faint


----------



## zoooo (Mar 30, 2012)

Ooh, maybe! I hadn't thought of that. He's GOT to be evil somehow.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Ooh, maybe! I hadn't thought of that. He's GOT to be evil somehow.


 
If I were her, I'd be searching the house for rat poison


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 30, 2012)

susie12 said:


> Is Lewis poisoning Audrey? She keeps going faint


I wondered that too. Was Lewis on the scene when she had her first fainting fit tho, I don't think he was?


----------



## Iguana (Mar 30, 2012)

No, in fact she only met Lewis again because the doctor told her and Gail to get more exercise after she sort of passed out into a lamp. So they went power-walking the next day and met Lewis in the country pub they found.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2012)

Iguana said:


> No, in fact she only met Lewis again because the doctor told her and Gail to get more exercise after she sort of passed out into a lamp. So they went power-walking the next day and met Lewis in the country pub they found.


 

You have a good memory or are you reading Digital Spy?  

Someone's suggested it's alcohol related as she's always boozing


----------



## zoooo (Mar 30, 2012)

I reckon she's preggers.


----------



## Geri (Mar 30, 2012)

I really hope Lewis has turned over a new leaf, as I would hate for Gail & David to be right.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I reckon she's preggers.


----------



## susie12 (Mar 30, 2012)

> No, in fact she only met Lewis again because the doctor told her and Gail to get more exercise after she sort of passed out into a lamp


 Oh yes, that's right.  Poisoning theory out of the window then.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You have a good memory or are you reading Digital Spy?


 
I have strange pregnancy brain. I can remember everything that happens on Corrie but not my pin number.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 30, 2012)

He might still be poisoning her. She was diagnosed with high blood pressure so perhaps he's feeding her something to aggravate it. He seemed very suspicious tonight when she got woozy. Then again the family feud would be increasing her blood pressure too and I'm not sure what he'd have to gain by poisoning her as he wouldn't be entitled to any of her money.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2012)

Iguana said:


> He might still be poisoning her. She was diagnosed with high blood pressure so perhaps he's feeding her something to aggravate it. He seemed very suspicious tonight when she got woozy. Then again the family feud would be increasing her blood pressure too and I'm not sure what he'd have to gain by poisoning her as he wouldn't be entitled to any of her money.


 
Maybe he's going to arrange a hasty marriage soon?


----------



## Iguana (Mar 30, 2012)

Surely he'd marry her first, then start poisoning her. Maybe she has something more serious wrong with her. Can high blood pressure be a sign of a bigger illness?

Either way I bet Gail wishes she hadn't objected quite as much to Marc(ia) now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2012)

Iguana said:


> Surely he'd marry her first, then start poisoning her. Maybe she has something more serious wrong with her. Can high blood pressure be a sign of a bigger illness?
> 
> Either way I bet Gail wishes she hadn't objected quite as much to Marc(ia) now.


 
Ah, but if she started getting ill *after *he married her, it would be even more suspicious no?

High Blood Pressure can lead to strokes and heart attacks for a start (among other things)


----------



## Espresso (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a terrible notion that Audrey is going to die. And not because Lewis is poisoning her. Some natural reason. But she leaves all her worldy goods to him, just to make Gail even more hamsteriffically puffed up, eyelash fluttery and incensed.
Which would be sad, because I like the character of Audrey. She's a game old bird.

Tangential waffle alert
I saw the actress who plays Audrey in Piccadilly station one day. I can safely say I have never, ever seen a thinner person in real life. She could hide very succesfully behind a lamp-post, if the need ever arose. She's getting on for seventy, so maybe she's had enough of working and wants to retire and sepend more time with her husband - him as was Alan Bradley and who perished by being run over by a Blackpool tram.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't like the mental woman's beady eyes


----------



## zoooo (Mar 31, 2012)

Do you mean Norris's nutty friend, or the woman with alzheimers? Or, actually many of the women in Corrie could fit some peoples' description of mental.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 31, 2012)

Like Gail.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 1, 2012)

the alzheimer's one. Gail's turtle chin is bothering me too.


----------



## susie12 (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh God Gail aagh!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 2, 2012)

I hear Sue Johnston is joining the cast. She's an ace actor so this is is undoubtedly a good thing


----------



## Iguana (Apr 2, 2012)

Is she going to be Stella's mother?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 2, 2012)

This Morning revealed some news about the Rovers Return today


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 3, 2012)

Dev, lol. Just watching tonight's eps on Sky+. More comments to follow shortly...


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm still not liking beady eyes. Or the loon WPC. Corrie rules, though


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 6, 2012)

a bear skin rug in a weatherfield terrace house?


----------



## killer b (Apr 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I hear Sue Johnston is joining the cast. She's an ace actor so this is is undoubtedly a good thing


best corrie news in ages.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 9, 2012)

and that Sunita is no better than she should be, skirt right up to her knicker bottoms


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2012)

Shirl said:


> and that Sunita is no better than she should be, skirt right up to her knicker bottoms


 
I've just seen that (only just watching) and was thinking wtf!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2012)

Tina also seems to be bursting up front as well. Wonder if she's pregnant


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 10, 2012)

What if Sunita gets a bun up the pipe after shagging Karl?? ZOMG11!!??11WTF!?! etc.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 10, 2012)

In a street that contains more nosy sods than a nosy sod convention, how can Karl and Sunita really expect people not to have seen him going to stay with her while her husband and children were conveniently away on holiday? He didn't even employ the basic subterfuge of all Coronation St sexed up cheaters since time immemorial by going down the ginnel and in the back door.
Norris would have worn his broom out sweepng that top step to make sure he didn't miss a second.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 10, 2012)

Hold on a wee minute!  Why is Stella liable for Karl's debts?  They aren't married.  If they have a joint mortgage on the pub and Karl doesn't meet his share of the payments, then, yes.  But not debts he has run up in his own name.  Why didn't Stella's accountant tell her this?

Is English law different on this?


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 10, 2012)

Corrie law, police practice, and court procedure are all very different from the rest of the country.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 10, 2012)

True.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone else notice Lewis's dismay that David had got a job and wasn't going to cause anymore trouble?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sunita was looking very phwooarr last night. Can't blame Karl for having a go tbh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 12, 2012)

How did David Platt learn to do hairstyles like that?  It's not like Audrey does them every day


----------



## Espresso (Apr 12, 2012)

True.
Mind, David is the only fully qualified stylist I've ever heard of who didn't go to college at any point at all in his alleged training.

And when you buy a second hand van on a whim, do you usually drive off in it that very minute? Seeing as Tommy didn't have a car prior to this, he organised his insurance pretty damn quick, did he not? Off to Blackpool for a funeral, home for a bit of a snog, off out to buy a clapped out old van and back to work for dinner time. Fast work, that. They must have chucked the old feller of the end of the pier at dawn. 

Time has a convenient habit of stretching to fit in Coronation St.


----------



## Iguana (Apr 12, 2012)

Apparently David did go to college. On Friday when his new boss laughed at him for being trained by his nana he said he'd been to college too. I don't remember when though. He went on a management course for two weeks when he first got together with Kylie but I don't remember him being an actual hairdressing student at any point, unless he did a course in jail.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 13, 2012)

Iguana said:


> Apparently David did go to college.


He did day release.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 13, 2012)

Espresso said:


> True.
> 
> And when you buy a second hand van on a whim, do you usually drive off in it that very minute? Seeing as Tommy didn't have a car prior to this, he organised his insurance pretty damn quick, did he not? Off to Blackpool for a funeral, home for a bit of a snog, off out to buy a clapped out old van and back to work for dinner time. Fast work, that. They must have chucked the old feller of the end of the pier at dawn.
> 
> Time has a convenient habit of stretching to fit in Coronation St.


I was thinking that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 16, 2012)

God, Terry's looking rough.  He used to be a good-looking young man.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 17, 2012)

Brilliant comedy from Roy asking Tina whether she was going to be dining, and then later telling the ruffians that Roy's Rolls is not a cowboy saloon.
And Norris recalling that Betty had once called him an interfering weasel - met by absolute silence from the table.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 19, 2012)

Oooooh, that Terry Duckworth. *Spits*


----------



## Geri (Apr 19, 2012)

Ridiculous storyline coming up by the sounds of it.


----------



## Dooby (Apr 19, 2012)

Ooh Sunita's red dress, I want it.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 19, 2012)

Dooby said:


> Ooh Sunita's red dress, I want it.


On my bedroom floor.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 20, 2012)

Hold on.  Hold on.  Annie Walker left the pub to Betty?  But loads of people have run the pub since then.  Bet and Alec for ten years.  I thought Newton and Ridley owned it for at least some of that time, then sold it (not just the licence) to Jack and Vera.  The Natalie Barnes bought it.  Then didn't Fred and the builder that Richard Hillman killed buy it?  And wasn't Mike Baldwin involved?   That was all before Liz and Steve.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks as if Bill Kenwright wants a spell in the gaslight.


----------



## Iguana (Apr 20, 2012)

Annie never even owned the pub, she was employed as landlady by the brewery. It's a stupid, stupid storyline.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 20, 2012)

I heard that ...



Spoiler: Betty's Will



The secret hotpot recipe is left to ... Sean in a sealed envelope!


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 20, 2012)

Iguana said:


> Annie never even owned the pub, she was employed as landlady by the brewery. It's a stupid, stupid storyline.


Yes.  If she owned anything, it was the license.  But not the building.


----------



## Maidmarian (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep, Annie was the licencee. 

It's almost as though it isn't REAL anymore !


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 23, 2012)

I wonder when Audrey's going to say 'Right that's it, that's the last straw' again. It must be nearing 10 times already.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 23, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I wonder when Audrey's going to say 'Right that's it, that's the last straw' again. It must be nearing 10 times already.


It's the last straw!


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 23, 2012)

Corrie used to be good even when story lines went a bit off, now every bit of it is weirder and wronged than bleeding eastenders. At least it isn't so nasty minded.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 23, 2012)

Are you affected by the same as Audrey?  If so, phone My Grandson Wants My Salon now, on ...


----------



## Libertad (Apr 23, 2012)

Betty's hotpot recipe  Oh Sean what have you done?


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 23, 2012)

Betty's recipe should have gone to the grave(y) with her. Why the fuck she entrusted it to Sean is anyone's guess.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 23, 2012)

So who makes the hot pots when Sean's working over at Underworld? IIRC he only works in the Rovers in the evenings because he's at Underworld weekdays. Why not give it to someone actually there all day like Cindy? Duh.

Corrie Script writers


----------



## ymu (Apr 24, 2012)

Betty never made the hotpots to order. I think it's OK for anyone to chuck them in the oven. 

I've missed a bit. What's Sean done with the recipe?


----------



## articul8 (Apr 24, 2012)

He dropped it in botched batch of hotpot (which looked like gravy).


----------



## ymu (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh noes!


----------



## susie12 (Apr 24, 2012)

And sorry to be a pedant but you don't make hotpot on top of the stove!  Get a grip Sean!


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Would they really send round just one police officer to deal with a disturbance of several people and then one sole female _pregnant_ officer?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 27, 2012)

smoke 'em out
with what?
smoke

corrie kills ee


----------



## articul8 (Apr 28, 2012)

I've never heard of putting in stout in hotpot either - I suppose it's a possible manc variant given Irish link, but I'm skeptical


----------



## susie12 (Apr 28, 2012)

No!  Not a manc variant definitely.  Your basic Lancs hotpot is potatoes, carrots, onions, neck of lamb and stock.  That's it.  You can add kidney or dumplings if you wish, and of course it should be served with red cabbage.  I have an old recipe book which suggests oysters but haven't tried it.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 28, 2012)

Bohemian rhapsody. Class


----------



## killer b (Apr 28, 2012)

susie12 said:


> No! Not a manc variant definitely. Your basic Lancs hotpot is potatoes, carrots, onions, neck of lamb and stock. That's it. You can add kidney or dumplings if you wish, and of course it should be served with red cabbage. I have an old recipe book which suggests oysters but haven't tried it.


no carrots, judas.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 28, 2012)

Carrots, so you can see in the dark, oysters, so you have something to look at.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 28, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> Bohemian rhapsody. Class


 
The resignation on Roy's face when he had to say "Gallileo" is what made it for me.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 28, 2012)

Why isn't Simon Barlow up for best actor at the soap awards tonight. It's criminal 

If they have to give it to anyone else, it should go to Peter Barlow, especially after that whole episode where everyone was piling their problems on him and compounding his own troubles. Brilliant acting.


----------



## Iguana (Apr 28, 2012)

Espresso said:


> The resignation on Roy's face when he had to say "Gallileo" is what made it for me.


I wasn't too sure about the scene until that bit, I actually laughed out loud which seeing as how I was lying in bed with a morning(ha) sickness/migraine combo was pretty impressive.


----------



## susie12 (Apr 29, 2012)

> no carrots, judas.


No CARROTS? What wickedness is this you speak?


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 29, 2012)

I would like to murder Norris with hammers and fire, but Kylie would have to be despatched first. Then David after Norris, with added blowtorch, then Gayle's chin. Then that mental WPC. Corrie's fuckng excellent  Enders is right pissing me off though, Derek Branning especially. I saw (on the Daily Fail website - eek!) that irl he hasn't been keeping up to date with his child maintenance, which is mildly ironic. A bit, anyway.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 29, 2012)

Haven't watched EE for ages. Got fed up with all the stupid OTT storylines trying to appeal to the youth and making out it's some kind of relevant drama for Britain.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 29, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Why isn't Simon Barlow up for best actor at the soap awards tonight. It's criminal
> 
> If they have to give it to anyone else, it should go to Peter Barlow, especially after that whole episode where everyone was piling their problems on him and compounding his own troubles. Brilliant acting.


Think it's about time Emmerdale got recognised for good stories actually altho I'm sure they'll be ignored. Corrie is so so, some good bits and some iffy moments. Having said  that Simon should win something.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 29, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> I would like to murder Norris with hammers and fire, but Kylie would have to be despatched first. Then David after Norris, with added blowtorch, then Gayle's chin. *Then that mental WPC*. Corrie's fuckng excellent  Enders is right pissing me off though, Derek Branning especially. I saw (on the Daily Fail website - eek!) that irl he hasn't been keeping up to date with his child maintenance, which is mildly ironic. A bit, anyway.


You hold her down and I cut that hair!   Is it good or bad acting and script when I despise what is evidently a beautiful woman?  I just want to punch, punch, punch, punch, PUNCH, punch, punch, punch, p.... *looks nervously over shoulder*


----------



## Espresso (Apr 29, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> I would like to murder Norris with hammers and fire, but Kylie would have to be despatched first. Then David after Norris, with added blowtorch, then Gayle's chin. Then that mental WPC. Corrie's fuckng excellent


 
Add Mary and Dev to your list of doooooooooooooooooom and I'll even lend you my hammers and send you on your way with a picnic.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 29, 2012)

Schmetterling said:


> You hold her down and I cut that hair!  Is it good or bad acting and script when I despise what is evidently a beautiful woman? I just want to punch, punch, punch, punch, PUNCH, punch, punch, punch, p.... *looks nervously over shoulder*


Her hair is about the only thing I do like about her. The character has a hugely annoying expression most of the time. Very punchable!
(I'm sure the actress is very lovely and all that, etc, etc.)


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 5, 2012)

I don't get the big deal about Kevin, Sally and the baby. Why does Sally have to love him as her own, or nothing at all?

Is there no room for a situation where Kevin is just a single parent sharing parenting responsibility with Pam? Thousands of single parents do this while holding down a relationship every day. Nobody requires Sally to be a mum.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 5, 2012)

I was expecting Terry's loan sharks to be fake, and in on the plot to get Tommy's money.  But they aren't, are they?

Poor Tyrone, btw.  He needs to dump that unhinged cop.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I was expecting Terry's loan sharks to be fake, and in on the plot to get Tommy's money. But they aren't, are they?
> 
> Poor Tyrone, btw. He needs to dump that unhinged cop.


 
Yeah, I definitely thought it was a set-up

So what's he going to do with Tyrone?


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I don't get the big deal about Kevin, Sally and the baby. Why does Sally have to love him as her own, or nothing at all?
> 
> Is there no room for a situation where Kevin is just a single parent sharing parenting responsibility with Pam? Thousands of single parents do this while holding down a relationship every day. Nobody requires Sally to be a mum.


Also, she seemed perfectly happy about the whole situation until someone said something to her while she was pushing the kid around in a buggy. Then, suddenly, she can't possibly be anywhere near the kid. Really rubbish storyline.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, I definitely thought it was a set-up
> 
> So what's he going to do with Tyrone?


I don't know, but my guess about the Tina hints are that...



Spoiler: Tina



The loan shark that Terry is in trouble with is the same one Tina's Dad owed money to. He faked his own death to get away from him, and actually died doing it. There have been more mentions of her Dad recently, and it all seems to be pointing that way.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I don't know, but my guess about the Tina hints are that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oh yeah, I did wonder why her dad kept cropping up in conversations


----------



## danny la rouge (May 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh yeah, I did wonder why her dad kept cropping up in conversations


And people were calling Gail Mrs MacIntyre, when they usually call her Gail.  Norris kept saying it during the plant pot struggle.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> And people were calling Gail Mrs MacIntyre, when they usually call her Gail. Norris kept saying it during the plant pot struggle.


 
I'm never sure what her surname is tbh


----------



## isvicthere? (May 5, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Haven't watched EE for ages. Got fed up with all the stupid OTT storylines trying to appeal to the youth and making out it's some kind of relevant drama for Britain.


 
^^^^this. Last watched EE in 2003 or thereabouts.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 9, 2012)

I'm banished from the telly as the rest of the family is watching the Apprentice.  We're recording Corrie.

Is that grounds for divorce?


----------



## Libertad (May 9, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## zoooo (May 9, 2012)

Everyone on Corrie's just annoying me at the moment. Slaggy, cheating Sunita and wotsit... Cindy Beale's husband. Moronic meathead Tommy and his flabby faced dad, and all the rubbish gangsters. And bloody screeching, annoying alzheimers lady. Get rid of the lot of them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 9, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm banished from the telly as the rest of the family is watching the Apprentice. We're recording Corrie.
> 
> Is that grounds for divorce?


 
I'm watching NCIS.  I will watch Corrie later


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 10, 2012)

Was Corrie on last night? (Wednesday?)

I wish they'd stop fucking around with the schedules.


----------



## Shirl (May 10, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Was Corrie on last night? (Wednesday?)
> 
> I wish they'd stop fucking around with the schedules.


It's on every night this week after bloody britain's got bloody talent bollocks


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Was Corrie on last night? (Wednesday?)
> 
> I wish they'd stop fucking around with the schedules.


 
It was a good 'un last night


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 10, 2012)

There a dude who usually puts it up on youtube so I can watch it in LA, but he hasn't done last nights yet.

Paul the fireman is probably THE most irritating character right now. He's just one problem after another. Eileen should be well rid of it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> There a dude who usually puts it up on youtube so I can watch it in LA, but he hasn't done last nights yet.
> 
> Paul the fireman is probably THE most irritating character right now. He's just one problem after another. Eileen should be well rid of it.


 
despite your avatar, I've only just realised you're in LA


----------



## _angel_ (May 11, 2012)

It's been rubbish for ages now. Even Eastenders is better.


----------



## Libertad (May 11, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> It's been rubbish for ages now. Even Eastenders is better.


 
No, you're wrong there.


----------



## _angel_ (May 11, 2012)

Libertad said:


> No, you're wrong there.


No I'm right. The problem is Corrie are trying to do Eastender's style storylines that's not what people watch Corrie for. And Emmerdale are actually knocking the spots off both of them atm.


----------



## Iguana (May 11, 2012)

It's not great at the moment. I hated the stupid loan shark story last time around (sell your fucking boat Joe) and am not pleased to have a rehash of it starring Terry.


----------



## Libertad (May 11, 2012)

@ angel, it hasn't been that great recently tbf. but it still consistently beats 'Enders on humour. I lose my critical faculties when it comes Coro, I'd rather watch a shit instalment than a Bafta nominated episode of 'Enders.


----------



## Shirl (May 11, 2012)

Libertad said:


> @ angel, it hasn't been that great recently tbf. but it still consistently beats 'Enders on humour. I lose my critical faculties when it comes Coro, I'd rather watch a shit instalment than a Bafta nominated episode of 'Enders.


and me


----------



## Shirl (May 11, 2012)

As for Nigel Pivaro, he has to be the most rubbish soap actor around.
I can't remember if he was any good first time around but I'm not surprised I've not seen much of him in the intervening years.


----------



## Iguana (May 11, 2012)

Shirl said:


> As for Nigel Pivaro, he has to be the most rubbish soap actor around.
> I can't remember if he was any good first time around but I'm not surprised I've not seen much of him in the intervening years.


 
He was always shit. I watched the episode where he and Lisa got married on Youtube the other day and he was hilariously bad in it.


----------



## _angel_ (May 11, 2012)

Shirl said:


> As for Nigel Pivaro, he has to be the most rubbish soap actor around.
> I can't remember if he was any good first time around but I'm not surprised I've not seen much of him in the intervening years.


Woah! Think about what you're saying there. Worse than bad-manc-accent-Liam or outrageously bad acting from Catherine Kelly...
He's up against Derek pig-man Branning in enders and Nick Cotton, altho he is quite amusingly hammy.


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2012)

Eastenders goes through shit periods, but when it's in a good phase it's every bit as good as Corrie or even better. And there's often LOADS of humour. It's just a fallacy that Corrie is the only soap that does funny.
Derek is really shit at the moment though, and kinda ruining the whole show.


----------



## Schmetterling (May 11, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Woah! Think about what you're saying there. Worse than bad-manc-accent-Liam or outrageously bad acting from Catherine Kelly...
> He's up against Derek pig-man Branning in enders and Nick Cotton, altho he is quite amusingly hammy.


Agree he is a shit actor; so shit that I loathe watching him.  Having said that I did think it was hilarious, and well acted, when he was at the hospital feigning interest in Tina's status while at the same time establishing her chances of survival.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2012)

I can't believe some of the comments here.  Even at its worst (and Corrie currently is at its worst), it's still in a different category to East Enders.

I just wish they'd remember what is actually good about Corrie.  And it's not the sensationalist bollocks.


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I can't believe some of the comments here.


I know, it's almost as if people have differing opinions or something.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2012)

I'm used to that by now, but some of the above is just deviant.


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2012)

Well I am quite deviant, I can't deny it. Still, it's not as if I watch Doctors or something. Now THAT would be sick.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2012)

The neighbour off One Foot In The Grave is on that.


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2012)

The one which isn't Angus Deayton?


----------



## Espresso (May 11, 2012)

zoooo said:


> The one which isn't Angus Deayton?


 
Yep. That one.
I was always sure he was doing a Norman Bates and that his Mother was dead up there in the bedroom. I do hope that was what we were supposed to think about him and not that my diseased brain just imagined it.


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2012)

Hehe, yes he was a bit like that. He should have had his own sitcom really. He's funny.


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2012)

Are they really setting up David to get together with Eva?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Are they really setting up David to get together with Eva?


No.  Think about it.  What are they actually doing?



Spoiler: hint



Whose sister did Nick have a fling with?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Yep. That one.
> I was always sure he was doing a Norman Bates and that his Mother was dead up there in the bedroom. I do hope that was what we were supposed to think about him and not that my diseased brain just imagined it.


  No, that was intentional.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2012)

Do you think Terry will get far with Tirron's money?


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> No. Think about it. What are they actually doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest I have no idea! I'm rubbish at remembering storylines.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2012)

zoooo said:


> To be honest I have no idea! I'm rubbish at remembering storylines.


OK.  I don't know this but, I think they're setting up a situation where:



Spoiler: Nick



Nick will have an affair with Kylie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Well I am quite deviant, I can't deny it. Still, it's not as if I watch Doctors or something. Now THAT would be sick.


 
Doctors is ridiculous.  There's more stalkers/hostage takers there than there are murders in Midsomer


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 11, 2012)

Eva's well fit but give me Sunita or Carla any day.


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> OK. I don't know this but, I think they're setting up a situation where:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ewwwwwwww!

That would be amazing.


----------



## Shirl (May 11, 2012)

I am proud to say that with the exception of 10 minutes in a hospital holding area I have never been subjected to Doctors. That 10 minutes was bad enough.


----------



## og ogilby (May 11, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Eva's well fit but give me Sunita or Carla any day.


What's up with all three at once?


----------



## Shirl (May 11, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Eva's well fit but give me Sunita or Carla any day.


Sunita makes me cringe and Carla is like a drag queen.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Ewwwwwwww!


 
I agree.  He does absolutely nothing for me.  In fact, I can't really think of any eye candy in Corrie for the ladies


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I agree. He does absolutely nothing for me. In fact, I can't really think of any eye candy in Corrie for the ladies


Terry used to be a good looking young man.


----------



## Espresso (May 11, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> No, that was intentional.


 
Phew!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Terry used to be a good looking young man.


 
er, you obviously have different tastes to me


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> er, you obviously have different tastes to me


He has a Masters in international relations and terrorism.  Phwoar.


----------



## aqua (May 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> er, you obviously have different tastes to me


and me 

no good eye candy for me either in corrie  male or female


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I agree. He does absolutely nothing for me. In fact, I can't really think of any eye candy in Corrie for the ladies


No.  Jason used to be quite cute. But is less so now.


----------



## Espresso (May 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I agree. He does absolutely nothing for me. In fact, I can't really think of any eye candy in Corrie for the ladies


 
I wouldn't kick Karl out of bed, that's for dead sure. I think he's pretty eyecandylicious. As a character, the man is a buffoooooooooooooon - but he's certainly an attractive man.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

zoooo said:


> No.  Jason used to be quite cute. But is less so now.


 
Oh, I might have fancied him when I was a teenager, but my tastebuds have changed a lot since then


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

Espresso said:


> I wouldn't kick Karl out of bed, that's for dead sure. I think he's pretty eyecandylicious. As a character, the man is a buffoooooooooooooon - but he's certainly an attractive man.


 
Nope, not for me either


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2012)

I just had a flashback that there used to be an extremely cute gay character, but he left. Who on earth am I thinking of...?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I just had a flashback that there used to be an extremely cute gay character, but he left. Who on earth am I thinking of...?


 
One of Sean's b/fs?


----------



## Shirl (May 11, 2012)

I think Eileen is the sexiest woman in Corrie


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2012)

"And then there was the OPEC crisis, T'rron".


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> "And then there was the OPEC crisis, T'rron".


 
Nah, has a total look of trouble


----------



## og ogilby (May 11, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> "And then there was the OPEC crisis, T'rron".


Aye. Turry sure was a smooth looker back then.


----------



## Shirl (May 11, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> "And then there was the OPEC crisis, T'rron".


He was a bit tasty back in the long ago


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nah, has a total look of trouble


You don't go for the bad boys, then?


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> One of Sean's b/fs?


Must be I suppose. Or has there been another gay regular. This bloke had a really cute puppy dog face...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

"I'm taking you to A&E"

for a nosebleed?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 11, 2012)

Shirl said:


> He was a bit tasty back in the long ago


That's what I said.  Used to be.

Ooh.  It's coming on again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> You don't go for the bad boys, then?


 
Well yes, but... erm...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Must be I suppose. Or has there been another gay regular. This bloke had a really cute puppy dog face...


 
Like a pug?


----------



## Espresso (May 11, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I just had a flashback that there used to be an extremely cute gay character, but he left. Who on earth am I thinking of...?


 
Eileen's other son - Todd?
If that is who you mean, he was too young for me.

Maybe Ken's grandson - actually a real son of Bill Roache - the religious rip off merchant and son of Ken's lost son who was a homophobe and conveniently played by another of Bill Roache's real life sons. Nowt like a bit of nepotism. 

I used to have a bit of a thing for Tony Gordon. He was a fine bit of handsome, you know. For a grade A barmpot


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

Forgot about Todd


----------



## Espresso (May 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Nah, has a total look of trouble


 
Trouble with a capital S, do you mean? To quote Karl the Krap Spelllur from the other night.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Trouble with a capital S, do you mean? To quote Karl the Krap Spelllur from the other night.


 
Yes.  I don't mind trouble, but not when it comes with a capital S.  I draw the line at capitals


----------



## Espresso (May 11, 2012)

Did that policeman just say CSI were arriving?
Blimey.
Horatio on the cobbles. He'd need to take his sunglasses off.

If The Bill taught me anything it's that they're called SOCOs here.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

I have actually wondered if they've changed the name or there's a new unit over here because it's not the first time I've heard CSI on a British programme


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Did that policeman just say CSI were arriving?
> Blimey.
> Horatio on the cobbles. He'd need to take his sunglasses off.
> 
> If The Bill taught me anything it's that they're called SOCOs here.


 
Just found this

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/2053273/CSI-UK-centre-trains-detectives.html


----------



## binka (May 11, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> No I'm right. The problem is Corrie are trying to do Eastender's style storylines that's not what people watch Corrie for. And Emmerdale are actually knocking the spots off both of them atm.


we dont watch that cockney rubbish in our house but i have been enjoying emmerdale recently. thought the ashley abusing his dad story was quite good.

the problem with corrie at the moment is there are too many boring characters that ive got no interest in - karl and sunita and cindy from eastenders all rubbish (if karl is supposed to be some sort of ladies man i may aswell give up now) that fireman / his wife and eileen storyline was of no interest to me at all.


----------



## Espresso (May 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Just found this
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/2053273/CSI-UK-centre-trains-detectives.html


 
Maybe they have changed its name, then. I have no idea, but I just thought they were pandering to telly viewers who watch all of that glamorous American stuff.


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2012)

I think I was thinking about Jamie Baldwin. He wasn't even bloody gay.
But he did have puppyish eyes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Maybe they have changed its name, then. I have no idea, but I just thought they were pandering to telly viewers who watch all of that glamorous American stuff.


 
Probably. 



> Rather than CSI, many UK police forces still prefer the traditional term ‘SOCO’, Scenes Of Crime Officer. Unlike the TV shows, most of our work is about quietly and diligently looking for evidence left on stolen cars or at scenes of burglary.


 
Obviously think the British public is to thick to know what SOCO is


----------



## Iguana (May 11, 2012)

What sort of hospital care do they have in Weatherfield? Tommy and Terry two non-relatives were not only told everything about her condition and treatment but they were able to visit her unhindered so early in the morning that the banks weren't even open. I can't imagine that happening in a regular ward, never mind in ICU.

Maybe my experiences were unusually strict but when my husband was in an ICU I only got information about his condition after verifying repeatedly that we were in fact married, the ward was a secure one that I had to be buzzed into and wait to be escorted to his room - again after verifying that we were married if I hadn't met the nurse on duty before and visiting hours were very strict with leeway only being granted if I was staying around to meet a new nurse coming on shift so she could be introduced to me and I wouldn't have to answer 20 questions about who I was and my legal status as a relative if I visited or phoned during her shift.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 11, 2012)

Corrie would be finished by the time we got through all that.


----------



## Iguana (May 11, 2012)

They wouldn't get through all that. Tommy and Terry wouldn't be let near her and they wouldn't be told anything about her. The only ones on the street who would be, would be the Gail, David or Nick as her step-family.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 11, 2012)

Iguana said:


> What sort of hospital care do they have in Weatherfield? Tommy and Terry two non-relatives were not only told everything about her condition and treatment but they were able to visit her unhindered so early in the morning that the banks weren't even open. I can't imagine that happening in a regular ward, never mind in ICU.
> 
> Maybe my experiences were unusually strict but when my husband was in an ICU I only got information about his condition after verifying repeatedly that we were in fact married, the ward was a secure one that I had to be buzzed into and wait to be escorted to his room - again after verifying that we were married if I hadn't met the nurse on duty before and visiting hours were very strict with leeway only being granted if I was staying around to meet a new nurse coming on shift so she could be introduced to me and I wouldn't have to answer 20 questions about who I was and my legal status as a relative if I visited or phoned during her shift.


 
Well Tommy's her b/f so he'd be allowed in.  From my experience of ICU, they're pretty much open all hours (within reason).  And a friend of mine got in to see a friend after claiming to be his brother


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 12, 2012)

Where's Chesney these days? He hasn't been in it for weeks.

Roy's mother seems to have disappeared too.


----------



## susie12 (May 12, 2012)

Watch those toasters folks!


----------



## Geri (May 12, 2012)

Iguana said:


> They wouldn't get through all that. Tommy and Terry wouldn't be let near her and they wouldn't be told anything about her. The only ones on the street who would be, would be the Gail, David or Nick as her step-family.


 
You are applying logic to a soap, which is a mistake I often make as well. Don't forget that in soaps, you can just walk into a prison cell and have a discussion with the person inside with no police officers present.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 12, 2012)

susie12 said:


> Watch those toasters folks!


What are you saying?  That Chesney and Roy's Mum have been going round putting plugged-in toasters next to taps, in a cruel plot to cause scores of "accidental" deaths?


----------



## susie12 (May 12, 2012)

Could be Danny, could be.  Time will tell.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 12, 2012)

I think you're on to something!


----------



## articul8 (May 12, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I think I was thinking about Jamie Baldwin. He wasn't even bloody gay.
> But he did have puppyish eyes.


Image not working - was he the one that slept with his mum?


----------



## Geri (May 12, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Image not working - was he the one that slept with his mum?


 
She was his step-mum.


----------



## _angel_ (May 12, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I can't believe some of the comments here. Even at its worst (and Corrie currently is at its worst), it's still in a different category to East Enders.
> 
> I just wish they'd remember what is actually good about Corrie. And it's not the sensationalist bollocks.


Sorry Corrie is going down the dumper fast and Eastenders on a good day is definitely class. Problem is you don't get too many of em and they tend to panic and dump good characters/storylines too fast.


----------



## zoooo (May 12, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Image not working - was he the one that slept with his mum?


Does this one work?






I think he was best friends with Sean? Which might be why I remembered him wrongly as being gay, I suppose.


----------



## Geri (May 12, 2012)

Jamie Baldwin was vile. He made my skin crawl.


----------



## articul8 (May 12, 2012)

That's him.  Had affair with his step mum


----------



## Iguana (May 12, 2012)

Geri said:


> Jamie Baldwin was vile. He made my skin crawl.


He reminded me of Worzel Gumidge. He always looked slightly dirty with straw like hair. I think he married Violet in real life.


----------



## Iguana (May 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well Tommy's her b/f so he'd be allowed in. From my experience of ICU, they're pretty much open all hours (within reason). And a friend of mine got in to see a friend after claiming to be his brother


I must have just dealt with a particularly strict one then. Which might have been a good thing as Terry was clearly trying to mess with her equipment and possibly kill her last night, wouldn't have happened at St George's.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2012)

Iguana said:


> I must have just dealt with a particularly strict one then.


 


Sounds like it.  When my b/f was in ICU, I was in there often from 10.00am 'til midnight initially, then was too knackered, and that turned into 10.00-10.00, then became midnight to 10.00, and eventually became midday to 8, 9 or 10pm


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 12, 2012)

Why did Tommy let Terry take that money? I'd have knocked him out.

Now he's got to find another 9 grand 

Also, if I recall, didn't Joe the hapless kitchen fitter suddenly find he had loads of interest added to his loans at the last minute too?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Why did Tommy let Terry take that money? I'd have knocked him out.
> 
> Now he's got to find another 9 grand


 
He has to find *18 grand *you mean!


----------



## Iguana (May 12, 2012)

Maybe Doreen will kill herself from the searing emotional pain of her husband dying and her only grandson, who they raised after their only child died tragically, barely managing to show up for an hour for the funeral, never mind a nice comforting visit to ease her pain and loneliness, despite only living a short train ride that even little Simon Barlow can manage by himself away. And he'll inherit her house in Blackpool, pay off Rick who's interest will have risen the sum owed to £45,000 by next week, pay back Tyrone and still have enough left over to put a deposit on Jason's flat and an engagement ring for Tina (actually he'll buy the one Jason gave her off him with the flat). Then everyone will be happy.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He has to find *18 grand *you mean!


 
Really? I can't keep up with who's doing a number on who. I thought it was 19 grand owed, 10 grand paid already in the presence of everyone, and now Terry's done a runner with the remaining 9 grand. Or did I miss something?


----------



## Iguana (May 12, 2012)

He has to pay back Tyrone too. So 9 for Rick and 9 for Tyrone. Or as Rick operated with Joe, about 50k for Rick, 9 for Ty.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2012)

Iguana said:


> He has to pay back Tyrone too. So 9 for Rick and 9 for Tyrone. Or as Rick operated with Joe, about 50k for Rick, 9 for Ty.


 
This


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 12, 2012)

oh yeah Tyrone.. forgot that.


----------



## Espresso (May 12, 2012)

Tyrone can kiss that money goodbye, no question.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> oh yeah Tyrone.. forgot that.


 


You're obviously too rich to give a shit about £9k


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Tyrone can kiss that money goodbye, no question.


I'm not so sure.  Money in Weatherfield doesn't obey the normal laws of physics.  Remember, Dev had to sell 7 shops to raise the £5 grand Becky looted.


----------



## articul8 (May 13, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm not so sure.  Money in Weatherfield doesn't obey the normal laws of physics.  Remember, Dev had to sell 7 shops to raise the £5 grand Becky looted.





danny la rouge said:


> I'm not so sure.  Money in Weatherfield doesn't obey the normal laws of physics.  Remember, Dev had to sell 7 shops to raise the £5 grand Becky looted.


No, he sold the shops because he hadn't taken out insurance and the tram crash ruined the corrie shop.  Although he sold the rest rather than let that one go under is a bit odd.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2012)

articul8 said:


> No, he sold the shops because he hadn't taken out insurance and the tram crash ruined the corrie shop. Although he sold the rest rather than let that one go under is a bit odd.


Even so, the shop on Coronation Street is not so magnificent as to be worth the same as 7 others!  If he wanted to rebuild that one, why not just sell one other shop?  The one Amber grew up above, for example?


----------



## Geri (May 13, 2012)

I wonder who Tommy should be more scared of, Rick or Kirsty when she finds out that Tyrone lent him 9 grand.


----------



## Iguana (May 13, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Even so, the shop on Coronation Street is not so magnificent as to be worth the same as 7 others! If he wanted to rebuild that one, why not just sell one other shop? The one Amber grew up above, for example?


I think he only had a lease on the other shops, whereas with the Corrie shop and the kebab shop he actually owns the buildings. At least that's what he said at the time, I'm pretty sure that in the past he actually completely owned the other shops too. That insurance story was ridiculous, it wasn't him who crushed the tram so whether or not he had insurance would have been irrelevant. They'd have had a huge pay out coming to them seeing as how Sunita was trapped and badly injured. I always wondered what the other shop managers thought when they were made unemployed too, seeing as how each and everyone of them is the mother to a child of his. They'd have been around banging on the door of number 7 and Norris would have shit himself at the drama.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2012)

Iguana said:


> That insurance story was ridiculous


Yup, the claim would be against the tram company.  Also, even if he only leased all the other shops (which they did change, because he used to own the buildings), he owned the _businesses_.  He could surely have gone to the bank with that as security.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 15, 2012)

I wish Paul the fireman would just be written out entirely. He's annoys the hell out of me with his stupid face.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 15, 2012)

I'd still like to know what happened to the late Frank's 'new' girlfriend. I didn't see her at his funeral. Wtf?


----------



## Shirl (May 15, 2012)

Last night's Corrie was the last straw for me. 
I've put up with stupid shit storylines for months.
I thought once the wife was dead, Eileen and the dough faced fireman could settle down and at last Eileen could have some happiness. I also thought we'd be able to move on from the loan shark business.
Seeing as they seem intent on carrying on with shit story lines I won't be watching from now on.
Maybe when we get the dark evenings back I'll take a peek to see it Corrie has come to it's senses again.


----------



## Geri (May 15, 2012)

Yeah, those two storylines are annoying me as well. Eastenders is more exciting at the moment.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 15, 2012)

And the stupid flower competition. It's as if they have to invent these crappy comedy plots for Mary and Norris to have any meaningful part in the show. If it's not that, then its some other magazine competition. Enough already.

Why didn't Audrey just say Gail's entering the competition, so she couldn't do it because her judgement wouldn't be impartial. It's just lazy and unimaginative writing of plots.


----------



## Iguana (May 15, 2012)

What I really hate about Corrie right now is they do a big story, have a climactic ending and then that's it. We don't see those characters again for a couple of months. It was like Peter and Leanne after he ran to the station to stop her leaving after it came out about her affair. Then there was one scene of them going off on honeymoon followed by no more scenes of them interacting for about 6 months until they decided to kill Carla's mother and give Leanne a very brief pregnancy and miscarriage. It might have been nice to have seen how they got on together in between, just a scene or two together every so often so we could see them try to rebuild their relationship.

Or recently Katy had a mega breakdown because she couldn't cope with Joseph. Everyone rallied around and said they'd help more so she felt better about how things would be from then on. And she hasn't been seen since, I can't even remember her being mentioned. She and Chesney are far from my favourite characters but shouldn't we be seeing them as they work on finding a new way to parent and support each other. They probably won't be seen together again until they have a surprise second pregnancy or one of them is tempted to have an affair.

And right now Julie and Brian. Finding out that your beloved pregnancy was actually a tumour and losing your entire reproductive system and never being able to have real pregnancy, while waiting to find out if the tumour was malignant is a pretty big deal. Yet they haven't been seen in over a week and probably won't appear together again until they are setting off on an adoption story. All the characters do at the moment is lurch from one big drama to the next and more or less in disappear between.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 15, 2012)

Yep. Totally agree. The big storylines tend to put me off because they're nearly always disappointing or just forgotten about after the big climax. I actually stopped watching during the Richard Hillman storyline because it got so lame.

Katie & Chesney haven't been seen for ages. And you'd think Julie would've shown her face during the whole Eileen thing. Also poor Gary hasn't had a decent storyline since going nuts. His main role seems to be drinking in the rovers or being hired help for Owen. Also I think they should get Kirk a girlfriend. Didn't he once cop off with some bride to be on her hen night? That was never mentioned again.

Don't you ever feel sorry for the poor sod actors who have to play the part of assisting a detective. That bloke last night who came to Eileen's house. He didn't even get one line


----------



## _angel_ (May 16, 2012)

I think it's the way they're filming it, splitting the cast up into two bits and doing it two weeks at a time (you get this in EEs too). It is annoying and you can really spot it too. Someone needs to tell Corrie to stop doing big storylines back to back as well (ie murders/deaths etc.
every five minutes)
And yeah where have all the Barlows gone and Katy and Chesney?


----------



## zoooo (May 17, 2012)

Liam is suddenly mega cute. Did they get a new little baby actor or do I just never notice kids?


----------



## Spymaster (May 17, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Even so, the shop on Coronation Street is not so magnificent as to be worth the same as 7 others!


 
Doesn't it seem that all the shops in Corrie are about 5 feet square?


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 17, 2012)

It amazes me that they ever need more than 1 person in any of these places. Including the Rovers.

Wasn't there a point last year when the Kabin was being staffed by Rita, Norris, and Tina at the same time?


----------



## articul8 (May 18, 2012)

That may have been the most clothed lap dancing bar in history


----------



## Geri (May 18, 2012)

articul8 said:


> That may have been the most clothed lap dancing bar in history


 
So you have been to one then?


----------



## articul8 (May 18, 2012)

stag do, wasn't my idea.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2012)

Misogynist.


----------



## articul8 (May 18, 2012)

really?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 18, 2012)

and that bedroom Sunita's in right now looks huge or shot from an angle that makes it look huge, and her pillows look well bouncy. 

Or have I missed something and they're in a hotel?


----------



## Espresso (May 18, 2012)

A boutique hotel in Didsbury, according to her, in the cringey taxi chat she and Karl had earlier.

Neither of them is covering themselves in glory in this storyline. Despite that, I still think it will score lower on the vomitometer than when Stella and Dev decide to get up to naughties, which is what I sadly fear is being foreshadowed just now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 18, 2012)

Espresso said:


> A boutique hotel in Didsbury, according to her, in the cringey taxi chat she and Karl had earlier.
> 
> Neither of them is covering themselves in glory in this storyline. Despite that, I still think it will score lower on the vomitometer than when Stella and Dev decide to get up to naughties, which is what I sadly fear is being foreshadowed just now


 
I watched the 2nd episode first


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 18, 2012)

Lest we forget Dev and Dierdre... the horror


----------



## zoooo (May 18, 2012)

THAT HAPPENED??


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> her pillows look well bouncy.


----------



## Iguana (May 18, 2012)

zoooo said:


> THAT HAPPENED??


Christmas Day 2000 I think. Don't think too many people's dinners sat well that night.

Also disgusting was Kevin and Molly when he told her he wanted to jump her bones and the episode where they were in bed in some hotel in a town with a famous old statue and she told him she couldn't wait to see the ancient erection.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 19, 2012)

Euugh... Kevin 'jumping Molly's bones'

*reaches for mind bleach*


----------



## danny la rouge (May 19, 2012)

That lass looked _nothing like_ Maria.  I don't know how she spotted any similarity herself.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 19, 2012)

Stella: "They're not gonna find it, because it doesn't exist"
Eva: "I know, I know, have you got any better ideas?"
Stella: "No... but then I don't have boyfriends who do the dirty on me in a hotel room"


----------



## bigbry (May 20, 2012)

articul8 said:


> No, he sold the shops because he hadn't taken out insurance and the tram crash ruined the corrie shop. Although he sold the rest rather than let that one go under is a bit odd.


But IMO the tram company's insurance should have paid up - it was their tram that flattened it. That's what would have happened in 'non-Corrie' life.


----------



## Geri (May 21, 2012)

Two new 'hunks' are joining Corrie. Not just normal men, they are HUNKS, according to the website.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 21, 2012)

I _really _hope they don't start turning into hollyoaks with all this 'hunks' and 'babes' crap to pull the viewers in.


----------



## Geri (May 21, 2012)

I really hope Kylie changes out of that skanky vest top and shorts before the customers start to arrive.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 22, 2012)

Does David Platt ever do anything that doesn't mark him out as a twat? I almost feel sorry for the actor. He's probably alright in real life. He's just been cast as so fucking contemptible since he's had a speaking part.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 29, 2012)

Wait. So Sophie saw Karl and Sunita kissing right...after finding his wallet in the flat and all. She confronts Sunita, and later Karl tells her that she's got it wrong and actually Sunita's 'helping' him with his gambling problem and counselling him in the flat, on the quiet cos Stella wouldn't understand? And Sophie buys it?

So how does them snogging each other figure in this? Is she _actually_ that thick?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 29, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Wait. So Sophie saw Karl and Sunita kissing right...after finding his wallet in the flat and all. She confronts Sunita, and later Karl tells her that she's got it wrong and actually Sunita's 'helping' him with his gambling problem and counselling him in the flat, on the quiet cos Stella wouldn't understand? And Sophie buys it?
> 
> So how does them snogging each other figure in this? Is she _actually_ that thick?


She heard them having a discussion, about meeting and keeping things from Stella, in the ginnell.  Sophie was on one side of the wall, the LYING CHEATS on the other.

All Corrie adulterers meet in the ginnell, when they know full well Deirdre is the other side of a coal shed having a fag.


----------



## butchersapron (May 29, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> She heard them having a discussion, about meeting and keeping things from Stella, in the ginnell. Sophie was on one side of the wall, the LYING CHEATS on the other.
> 
> All Corrie adulterers meet in the ginnell, when they know full well Deirdre is the other side of a coal shed having a fag.


You just wanted to say 'ginnell' - admit it.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 29, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> You just wanted to say 'ginnell' - admit it.


I got it in twice, but I lose the bet because you spotted it.


----------



## belboid (May 29, 2012)

What day are Rita & Dennis actually getting wed?  The irritating Corrie email implied it was last night, and generously through in a weeks worth of spoilers. I only like the weddings, and can't be arsed to sit through all the crap waiting for it


----------



## butchersapron (May 29, 2012)

belboid said:


> What day are Rita & Dennis actually getting wed? The irritating Corrie email implied it was last night, and generously through in a weeks worth of spoilers. I only like the weddings, and can't be arsed to sit through all the crap waiting for it


Sort of person that only turns up at the reception. For shame.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 29, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> She heard them having a discussion, about meeting and keeping things from Stella, in the ginnell. Sophie was on one side of the wall, the LYING CHEATS on the other.


 
I thought she SAW them kissing. The way it was edited didn't show what she saw, but she implied it by saying 'I'm not blind' to Sunita the next day. I'm confused. Anyway, Sunitas getting on my tits a bit. She's a gorgeous lady but they're doing everything there is to be unsubtle. For someone who just wants a bit on the side, she's a terrible cheat.

And Paul the fucking fireman is back. Ugh.

I hope Dennis & Rita have a good wedding. I like them.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 29, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I thought she SAW them kissing. The way it was edited didn't show what she saw, but she implied it by saying 'I'm not blind' to Sunita the next day. I'm confused. Anyway, Sunitas getting on my tits a bit. She's a gorgeous lady but they're doing everything there is to be unsubtle. For someone who just wants a bit on the side, she's a terrible cheat.
> 
> And Paul the fucking fireman is back. Ugh.
> 
> I hope Dennis & Rita have a good wedding. I like them.


She didn't see them in the ginnell; she was the other side of a wall.  The "I'm not blind and I'm not stupid" thing was about the way they were with each other over the wallet,


----------



## danny la rouge (May 29, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I hope Dennis & Rita have a good wedding.


Are you a gambler?


----------



## articul8 (May 29, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> You just wanted to say 'ginnell' - admit it.


ginnell is a perfectly ordinary word.


----------



## Geri (May 29, 2012)

articul8 said:


> ginnell is a perfectly ordinary word.


 
If you are Northern.


----------



## articul8 (May 29, 2012)

Geri said:


> If you are Northern.


yes - what do southeners call a ginnell?   or don't they have ginnells?


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2012)

I've never heard of one outside that episode.

I'd just call that a back alley or alleyway.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 29, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I've never heard of one outside that episode.
> 
> I'd just call that a back alley or alleyway.


Corrie often refers to the ginnell.  It's where you lose dogs, meet lovers, drag dead bodies, get beaten up, overhear conversations.

We have vennels up here, and closes.


----------



## Geri (May 29, 2012)

articul8 said:


> yes - what do southeners call a ginnell? or don't they have ginnells?


 
Alley.


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2012)

I've seen the Corrie ginnell/s loads of times, obviously. But I've never noticed them use the word before!

Probably 'cos they talk in those silly accents. Can't understand a word they say...


----------



## butchersapron (May 29, 2012)

Or secretly w/c


----------



## belboid (May 29, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Sort of person that only turns up at the reception. For shame.


Not the church, nor the state
(But I will still fill my plate)


----------



## og ogilby (May 29, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Probably 'cos they talk in those silly accents.


I pissed myself laughing at Dev mimicking Sophies accent in mondays episode.


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2012)

og ogilby said:


> I pissed myself laughing at Dev mimicking Sophies accent in mondays episode.


Oh yeah! I loved that.


----------



## Cupid (May 29, 2012)

Recently just got into Corrie, not as bad as I thought it would be. 

Quite bad acting though.


----------



## _angel_ (May 29, 2012)

Mmm we even have ginnels in middle class Leeds you know!


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 29, 2012)

I've never heard that word, ever.


----------



## killer b (May 29, 2012)

That bit at the back of the terraces isn't a ginnell. We just call it 'the backs' round here. A ginnell is just an enclosed passageway between two streets.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 29, 2012)

I'd take Sunita up the ginnell any day.


----------



## Ground Elder (May 29, 2012)

articul8 said:


> yes - what do southeners call a ginnell? or don't they have ginnells?


Southerners have gently rolling lawns not ginnels.


----------



## _angel_ (May 30, 2012)

killer b said:


> That bit at the back of the terraces isn't a ginnell. We just call it 'the backs' round here. A ginnell is just an enclosed passageway between two streets.


Erm actually my definition of a ginnel isn't a street at all but a passageway into the woods, between two houses.... maybe a bit different to everyone else's.
Don't Lancashires call it Snicket?


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2012)

Not in my lancashires.

I guess these things do change from region to region. Maybe the back alley is a ginnell in Salford...


----------



## Shirl (May 30, 2012)

It was always a ginnell in Burnley. I always think woodland is more likely to have a snicket...

There was one sloping bit of rough ground between two streets when I was a kid but that was Slutchy Brew


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2012)

Slutchy brew.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 30, 2012)

Cupid said:


> Recently just got into Corrie, not as bad as I thought it would be.
> 
> Quite bad acting though.


You'll come to see Dev as a meta parody that is so recursive in its irony that you will think other portrayals diaphanous in comparison.  You will treasure especially the moments when the Transcending Artist that is Jimmi Harkishin does his famous Dev Aping Another Character From The Programme.

He should be in the Tate.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 30, 2012)

Dev is really a panto dame.


----------



## Schmetterling (May 30, 2012)

nino_savatte said:


> Dev is really a panto dame.


On coke!


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2012)

I always got the impression ginnell was lancashire (esp manchester way, my grandad always said ginnell) - we used snickett though and I always assumed it was a yorkshire thing


----------



## belboid (May 30, 2012)

I'm fairly sure we used snicket in Colne (east lancs) as well. I'd always associated ginnels with Yorks


----------



## _angel_ (May 30, 2012)

aqua said:


> I always got the impression ginnell was lancashire (esp manchester way, my grandad always said ginnell) - we used snickett though and I always assumed it was a yorkshire thing


we have ginnels in leeds too.


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2012)

OK an east yorks thing


----------



## Shirl (May 30, 2012)

Toyah Battersby is in Lewis. It's been driving me mad wondering where I knew her from


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 30, 2012)

She's another one who never comes back, cos she's down in _that_ London. Eeeee... it's a far away place.

You'd think, especially given that she's living with Spider, that they'd come up at least once to see his Auntie Emily and she, her step-sister Janice. But no. I wish they'd do more temporary appearances from old characters, like Jim or Andy MacDonald did. Or Terry Duckworth or Todd Grimshaw. It brings a bit of realism back to the street, I mean what are most of these actors doing anyway? None of them are in any of the other soaps in constant demand. They'd probably appreciate a bit of work doing an episode or two every year. Is it just me that gets pissed off by this? Sarah Platt hasn't ONCE visited the UK since 2007, even when her Mam was inside, and Martin Platt's only in Liverpool, they could probably product place his cheese in Devs for a guest appearance.


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2012)

That bloke who was in it last week, playing the man who Jonatton Yeah tried to set Maria up with and turned out to be gay. What did I know him off??


----------



## Geri (Jun 3, 2012)

Alert - Corrie is on tonight at 8.30.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 3, 2012)

They're all watching the Apprentice.  I'm outnumbered.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 4, 2012)

belboid said:


> I'm fairly sure we used snicket in Colne (east lancs) as well. I'd always associated ginnels with Yorks


I used to live in Colne. There were no ginnels or snickets near where I was though


----------



## belboid (Jun 5, 2012)

Nowt down bottom of hill, but on the side of town behind the Town Hall, iirr.

Anyway, was last nights the worst episode for years? I hope so cos it was fucking awful. Not sure whether the worst bit was the dialogue between evil druggie, Tina and Rita, or the way the cops turned up, apparently with a time machine


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 5, 2012)

belboid said:


> Anyway, was last nights the worst episode for years?


It was.  It was the pits.

The worst bit was Nick's folded arms when he and Stella were colluding about hot pots in a "storyline" so FUCKING CRAP I can hardly bring myself to type it.  I feel sick.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 5, 2012)

Corrie is beginning to resemble Neighbours in so many ways: the shite storylines, the wooden acting and the feeble plotting are all there.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 5, 2012)

Shirl said:


> I used to live in Colne. There were no ginnels or snickets near where I was though


 
[off topic] I got the shit kicked out of me in Colne once.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 5, 2012)

Libertad said:


> [off topic] I got the shit kicked out of me in Colne once.


How come?


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 5, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> It was. It was the pits.
> 
> The worst bit was Nick's folded arms when he and Stella were colluding about hot pots in a "storyline" so FUCKING CRAP I can hardly bring myself to type it. I feel sick.


sunita's costume!


----------



## Libertad (Jun 5, 2012)

Shirl said:


> How come?


 
Heated debate with some racists. 1995.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 5, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> sunita's costume!


 
I do hope that Dev catches them out soon, another storyline that isn't working.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 5, 2012)

At least last night's episode should spell the end of the stupid Rick storyline.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 5, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Heated debate with some racists. 1995.


I lived there for a short time in the early 70's. I was living on my own in a rented house and didn't know many people there. I got to know the place a bit better in the late 80's when Jim's cafe was my favorite place to eat. I still didn't know anyone in Colne and I can't remember how come we used to drive there to eat but we did.


----------



## belboid (Jun 5, 2012)

Cos Jim's cafe was really good, and the only veggie one for twenty miles??


----------



## Libertad (Jun 5, 2012)

The best thing about Colne is that it isn't Nelson.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 5, 2012)

Libertad said:


> The best thing about Colne is that it isn't Nelson.


----------



## belboid (Jun 5, 2012)

Racist!!


----------



## Shirl (Jun 5, 2012)

belboid said:


> Cos Jim's cafe was really good, and the only veggie one for twenty miles??


probably 
It's still going strong and I keep meaning to go but never get round to it.


----------



## belboid (Jun 5, 2012)

mrs b's never been.  I must take her next time we visit me dad. Then we wont have to eat his cooking either


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 5, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> sunita's costume!


Indeed.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Can someone update me, been travelling since Thursday and can't be arsed to watch. What happened with Rick, Sunita etc...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 5, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Can someone update me, been travelling since Thursday and can't be arsed to watch. What happened with Rick, Sunita etc...


Tina stole Rick's drugs and drove to a canal.  So Rick kidnapped Rita and threatened to throw Rita in the canal.  Tina swapped the drugs for Rita, and as Rick was driving off millions of cops turned up in cars and nabbed him.  Mad Ex-Cop Woman arrived, too, walking.  A cop car gave Rita a lift to her wedding.

Sunita dressed up "as Beyonce", and locked Carl in the shop.  She looked nothing like Beyonce.

Everyone guessed (without being told) that Maria, Little Liam and Marcus were the Osmonds, despite there being no resemblance.  No idea how they knew.  They then won the dressing up competition, announced by Stella (who did look a bit like Dusty Springfield).  Jason asked the question we were all wondering "Who is judging this?"  Nobody answered.

Ken pulled some faces.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 5, 2012)

Steve should have won for his Elton John costume.


----------



## belboid (Jun 5, 2012)

eh?  What you on about?   Steve was obviously Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 5, 2012)

At least we can all agree that he was most definitely not John Lennon.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 5, 2012)

Indeed.

Oh, and Troubled Adopted Girl is so over Owen beating her up that she even gave up her raffle prize so that Owen and Anna could go away to a spa hotel, heralding him moving in with them as her new Dad.  All because he replaced the flowers she stole.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 5, 2012)

Also Katy, Chesney and Tracy managed to get free of whatever time tunnel / black hole they had fallen into over the last few weeks.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 5, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Also Katy, Chesney and Tracy managed to get free of whatever time tunnel / black hole they had fallen into over the last few weeks.


Only the time tunnel had affected Chesney's brain so badly that the only ginger singer he could think of was Mick Hucknell, when clearly someone his age (and hair length) would say Ed Sheeran.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 5, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Only the time tunnel had affected Chesney's brain so badly that the only ginger singer he could think of was Mick Hucknell, when clearly someone his age (and hair length) would say Ed Sheeran.


The writers are showing their age, with Faye being told to go as a spice girl, would she even know who they are?
As for Tommy taking drugs _int_o Amsterdam just wtf all round.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 5, 2012)

Libertad said:


> The best thing about Colne is that it isn't *Nelson*.


Aha; thaaat was the name of the bogey picking kid in The Simpsons. Was wondering today. Ta.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh my god, she was supposed to be Beyonce??? Thought she was whore number 2 from Pretty Woman the Musical.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 5, 2012)

Gary Numan and Tammy Wynette.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 6, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> The writers are showing their age, with Faye being told to go as a spice girl, would she even know who they are?
> As for Tommy taking drugs _int_o Amsterdam just wtf all round.


It shows that the writers don't use or know anything about drugs or the drug trade. In which case, they're pretty bad writers. Some of them have even made up the law in their heads.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Nobody regularly rolls a spliff and just gets on with their lives in Corrie do they? Soaps always get it wrong when doing any storyline involving drugs.

They should have at least had a storyline where someone gets done for growing plants in their attic by now. I'd welcome a story about Norris or Emily getting stoned on herbal tea or something but please no more done to death storylines involving crack and gangsters ffs.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 6, 2012)

Wait till the sophie story gets going, then you'll see harrowing drug-realism at its vicious best.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 6, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> They should have at least had a storyline where someone gets done for growing plants in their attic by now.


Wasn't there a story about 10 year ago where some girl Tyrone fancied was using the greenhouse in Jack's allotment for growing cannabis? Can't remember if anyone got accidentally stoned though.

Edit: According to some review blog a first Jack and Vera and then a whole church committee meeting including Emily and Norris did.



> Down at the allotment, Vera and Jack are chilling out in deckchairs while Maz tends the soil. Vera thought the cake was lovely and asks if there's any more. Maz is sorry but it's all gone. Vera thinks that's a pity, she could do with something to take the taste of the lager away, there seems to be something in it. Maz tells her it's ginseng, a root, to give a bit of a lift (!) Does Vera feel any different? Vera wonders why Maz keeps asking her that. Maz tells her the root is an aphrodisiac, but Jack reckons there's not an aphrodisiac in the world that could combat his natural defense of picturing Vera in a hairnet and facepack! ....
> ....Back at the allotment Vera and Jack are singing and giggling. Jack is watching the cabbages, he reckons they're the greenest cabbages he's ever seen. Vera, full of bonhomie (or something else?) tells Maz she was wrong about her, she's a lovely girl and she makes a lovely cake. Maz tells her she'll give her the recipe, and a bag of the special ingredients. Vera is delighted.....
> ......At Roy's Rolls Jack, Vera and Tyrone are ordering breakfast, Jack and Vera seem to be suffering from "hangovers". Tyrone's thinks his chances with Maz have died a death now that Vera has under the influence of the "cakes" told her that Tyrone fancies her.


 


> Now, I'm not best pleased about the whole Maz / cannabis storyline, particularly as she provides Vera with the brownie recipe and a package of
> the magical herbs. Vera donates a batch to the church committee meeting in Roy's Rolls, thus leading to Norris wondering about the souls of cats, Rita professing her undying love for Norris and Emily confessing that she had often wondered about what her old swain, the Reverend Something or Other
> (the one who jilted her when he found out she'd been having some emotional problems) looked like under his cassock. Ooh-er, Aunty Em!
> 
> ...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 6, 2012)

> thus leading to Norris wondering about the souls of cats


----------



## Libertad (Jun 6, 2012)

Now _that _storyline was classic Coro.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 6, 2012)

Iguana said:


> Wasn't there a story about 10 year ago where some girl Tyrone fancied was using the greenhouse in Jack's allotment for growing cannabis? Can't remember if anyone got accidentally stoned though.
> 
> Edit: According to some review blog a first Jack and Vera and then a whole church committee meeting including Emily and Norris did.


I was going to remind Sky of that story.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 6, 2012)

Whither Spider eh?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Nonetheless, it would be nice to see a positive drugs storyline for a change. Put me in charge of the script, I'd have Ken steadily get rheumatoid arthritis in his old age and discover that its only alleviated by smoking ganja all day with Dierdre who turns out to have been a secret toker all along after its revealed that the only reason she disappears every so often (under the pretence of 'pottery') is in fact to indulge in her real wage-earner, supplying quality gear to some old cohorts of Samir Rachid who it turns out left her a massive expanse of prime hashish growing real estate in Morocco after he died


----------



## Iguana (Jun 6, 2012)

Well there was the time Jason and Violet were clearly on pills. They didn't say they were but they came back from a night of clubbing and were all loved up and gurning over their chewing gum.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 7, 2012)

Iguana said:


> Wasn't there a story about 10 year ago where some girl Tyrone fancied was using the greenhouse in Jack's allotment for growing cannabis? Can't remember if anyone got accidentally stoned though.
> 
> Edit: According to some review blog a first Jack and Vera and then a whole church committee meeting including Emily and Norris did.


There was also the story where Des(?) gave a cannabis plant to Derek and Mavis (who didn't have a clue what it was) to plant in their garden.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 7, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> There was also the story where Des(?) gave a cannabis plant to Derek and Mavis (who didn't have a clue what it was) to plant in their garden.


Des Barnes.  Yes, that's right.


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 7, 2012)

Whatever happened to the supermarket? One moment half the cast worked there then it is never mentioned again.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 7, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> Whatever happened to the supermarket? One moment half the cast worked there then it is never mentioned again.


Taken over by Morrison's at the same time they took over Safeway.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 7, 2012)

I think they should re-introduce Better Buys as a Corrie location.


----------



## aqua (Jun 7, 2012)

Iguana said:


> Well there was the time Jason and Violet were clearly on pills. They didn't say they were but they came back from a night of clubbing and were all loved up and gurning over their chewing gum.


I remember this really clearly - I was watching it on my own and it was so very obvious  no one ever believed me though!


----------



## Espresso (Jun 7, 2012)

Much as it pains me to say it, I think Dev was pretty credible tonight.
I was expecting far more in the way of excruciating vowels and hammy histrionics when he got Wind of Sunita's pathetic carryings on. Nice work Jimi.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 8, 2012)

Dev is the worst actor evah, his heartfelt emotional thing!!! AAAAIIEEE!!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2012)

Stella's pretty stupid.  When Carl came back with his bag, why didn't she look from Carl's bag to Sunita's bag and back again?


----------



## Dooby (Jun 8, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Stella's pretty stupid. When Carl came back with his bag, why didn't she look from Carl's bag to Sunita's bag and back again?


Didn't he leave it outside the door? I remember his leaving and we got a shot of his black bag outside he living room door and I thought he was doing a phew that he'd left it there


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2012)

Dooby said:


> Didn't he leave it outside the door? I remember his leaving and we got a shot of his black bag outside he living room door and I thought he was doing a phew that he'd left it there


Aye, maybe.  Still, coming back was a bad move.  He'd have been better staying at the hotel.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 8, 2012)

...and now we have to wait til Monday because of euro sodding 2012 
Tele is going to be completely buggered up from now until September. I hate bastard sport on tele


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2012)

Shirl said:


> ...and now we have to wait til Monday because of euro sodding 2012
> Tele is going to be completely buggered up from now until September. I hate bastard sport on tele




They have their own channels for that stuff, too.  But still they want to have it wall to wall on normal channels.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 8, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> They have their own channels for that stuff, too. But still they want to have it wall to wall on normal channels.


 
So, we should only be able to watch the football if we subscribe to Sky? ITV could have screened Coro on ITV2.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 8, 2012)

Or screened the football on ITV2 obv.


----------



## Espresso (Jun 8, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Stella's pretty stupid. When Carl came back with his bag, why didn't she look from Carl's bag to Sunita's bag and back again?


 
Seems to me that Stella _might_ have thought Sunita had packed her bags because she was leaving her husband full stop. Not because she was leaving for a night away with her fancyman.
Fancyman. Hadn't heard that for ages until Dev said it last night.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 8, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Seems to me that Stella _might_ have thought Sunita had packed her bags because she was leaving her husband full stop. Not because she was leaving for a night away with her fancyman.
> Fancyman. Hadn't heard that for ages until Dev said it last night.


That's because he's a Dandy Highwayman.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 9, 2012)

Shirl said:


> ...and now we have to wait til Monday because of euro sodding 2012
> Tele is going to be completely buggered up from now until September. I hate bastard sport on tele


Emmerdale isn't on until Thursday!
Why can't they just show soaps at some other time /or on one of the millions of extra channels they have?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 11, 2012)

Why have they made Sunita suddenly turn into such a massive, enormous bitch?


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 12, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Why have they made Sunita suddenly turn into such a massive, enormous bitch?


And Leanne is starting to annoy me. OMG it's so bad that Simon was in the same flat as _one_ bottle of wine, I need to take him to live in a pub!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 12, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> And Leanne is starting to annoy me. OMG it's so bad that Simon was in the same flat as _one_ bottle of wine, I need to take him to live in a pub!


Lol, yes, that was bizarre. You had a bottle of WINE in the same house as a CHILD? Shock bloody horror.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 12, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> And Leanne is starting to annoy me. OMG it's so bad that Simon was in the same flat as _one_ bottle of wine, I need to take him to live in a pub!


Still she's about a million times nicer than Carla.


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 12, 2012)

Do Carl and Stella own a rabbit?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 12, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Lol, yes, that was bizarre. You had a bottle of WINE in the same house as a CHILD? Shock bloody horror.


Ken's got WHISKY in his house!  More than one bottle, too!  Not even in a cupboard, but ON THE CABINET IN THE LIVING ROOM.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 12, 2012)

Bloody deviant.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 12, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Ken's got WHISKY in his house! More than one bottle, too! Not even in a cupboard, but ON THE CABINET IN THE LIVING ROOM.


LOL! The whole "where was the bottle of wine.. was it just out on the side" interrogation Leanne was giving was a bit shit really. They deserve better writing than that.
Also how likely is it an eight year old is going to down a whole bottle of rioja/ cabernet sauvignon. He's got quite a sophisticated palate hasn't he? It wasn't even sweet white or rose wine which might taste a bit like pop but red. He'd have spat it out. Getting him wasted on vodka and coke or an alcopop might have been more believable but red wine?
And on the basis he found a hidden bottle of wine Leanne proposes he comes and lives in the Rovers?


----------



## Espresso (Jun 12, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Why have they made Sunita suddenly turn into such a massive, enormous bitch?


 
See a while ago, that scary-eyed fit bloke (Chris) who was married to and allegedley separated from the pretty woman who only ever had one shoulder in her jumpers (Cheryl) and who were, along with their whiny kid with the lovely hair (Russ) collectively taking lovely Lloyd for a ride?
Well, he had a brain tumour which turned him into a wife battering bastard.

Sunita had a brain tumour not long ago. Maybe it's come back and that's why she's had a complete and utter personality transplant.
Or maybe the writers are just rubbish. 

Sunita was a complete and utter cowbag extraordinaire to both Dev and Karl, last night. She's currently looking at no husband, no home, no fancyman and - if she tells Stella, as she said she would - no job and nowhere to doss down. The actress must be leaving, because there's no way the character can redeem herself now, short of having a recurrence of the aforementuoned plot driven brain tumour.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 12, 2012)

I maintain she died in the tram crash and a demon possessed her body.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 15, 2012)

Where's corrie gone now?
I saw Wednesdays episode and was expecting two more tonight


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 15, 2012)

One episode Monday 7:30, one Wednesday 7:30 next week and that's all I can find so far.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 15, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> One episode Monday 7:30, one Wednesday 7:30 next week and that's all I can find so far.


 
 bastards


----------



## belboid (Jun 15, 2012)

I wish it was like that every week.  I'd keep up with it then.   And it's just _right_


----------



## Shirl (Jun 15, 2012)

belboid said:


> I wish it was like that every week. I'd keep up with it then. And it's just _right_


Wrong


----------



## belboid (Jun 15, 2012)

When there was only two a week, they did this weird thing.

Have good scripts and decent acting.


----------



## Celt (Jun 15, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> Do Carl and Stella own a rabbit?


 
I don't think so.

The sunita carl thing has been a weird one, and there was a scene, around the time dev found out, that the sunita acted believably, I think she is normally a total wooden actress it was a moment.

Carl and Stella have eva, but don't know about a rabbit.


----------



## Celt (Jun 15, 2012)

Shirl said:


> Where's corrie gone now?
> I saw Wednesdays episode and was expecting two more tonight


Flaming European cup.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 15, 2012)

Maybe she could boil Eva in a saucepan instead then. She's too boring and Hollyoaks.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 16, 2012)

belboid said:


> When there was only two a week, they did this weird thing.
> 
> Have good scripts and decent acting.


I vote for three.  Monday, Wednesday and Friday.  One episode per evening.  That's how it should be.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 16, 2012)

Danny is right, but with an occasional double episode for a treat.


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 18, 2012)

why are they reading the same local paper three weeks running: 'local tots take control'


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2012)

Ground Elder said:


> Danny is right, but with an occasional double episode for a treat.


Acceptable.  But only very very rarely. Not even once a year.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 25, 2012)

Excellent news.  If my understanding of this morning's headlines is correct, Corrie will be back to normal scheduling as of this evening.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 27, 2012)

Corrie's on tonight, by the way.

Is that going to be regular, now?  A return to Wednesday?


----------



## Maidmarian (Jun 28, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Corrie's on tonight, by the way.
> 
> Is that going to be regular, now? A return to Wednesday?


 

About time too !


----------



## barney_pig (Jul 2, 2012)

it seems to be a sitting down episode... everyone is very brown- a Weatherfield micro climate mini heatwave?


----------



## Espresso (Jul 2, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> it seems to be a sitting down episode... everyone is very brown- a Weatherfield micro climate mini heatwave?


 
They live in Manchester. It'll be rust.


----------



## harpo (Jul 2, 2012)

Corry on Weds Thurs Fri and Sunday this week.  Woohoo!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 2, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> it seems to be a sitting down episode... everyone is very brown- a Weatherfield micro climate mini heatwave?


It was filmed 6 weeks ago.  We had nice weather 6 weeks ago.


----------



## susie12 (Jul 3, 2012)

So are Sean and Marcus going to get back together?  I think they will though Sean has been a royal pain lately.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 3, 2012)

susie12 said:


> So are Sean and Marcus going to get back together?  I think they will though Sean has been a royal pain lately.


Probably.  Maybe they'll get Maria to surrogate a baby for them?

Also, I think Izzy must be pregnant, given her reactions last night.


----------



## susie12 (Jul 3, 2012)

Like the surrogate idea!  Charlie Condou who plays Marcus has two kids I think, with his partner, by a surrogate.


----------



## Iguana (Jul 3, 2012)

She's not a surrogate, she's a co-parent with shared custody. He has a column in the Guardian about them.


----------



## susie12 (Jul 3, 2012)

> She's not a surrogate, she's a co-parent with shared custody.


 Oh OK didn't know that.


----------



## og ogilby (Jul 3, 2012)

susie12 said:


> So are Sean and Marcus going to get back together? I think they will though Sean has been a royal pain lately.


I loved one of Sean's lines from last weeks episodes when he said he was busy that night because Marcus was 'taking him up the bistro'.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 3, 2012)

susie12 said:


> So are Sean and Marcus going to get back together? I think they will though Sean has been a royal pain lately.


 
I don't think they are.
It looks to me like Marcus is going to come out as straight and shack up with Maria and Baby LeeeYum.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 3, 2012)

My bet is on Maria becoming the surrogate mother of his baby.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 5, 2012)

I said that ^.

Anyway, it's on again tonight.  Although the paper says Tracy is going to be in it a lot.  So I might wash my hair.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 5, 2012)

So you did


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I said that ^.
> 
> Anyway, it's on again tonight. Although the paper says Tracy is going to be in it a lot. So I might wash my hair.


Running out of road mate.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 5, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Running out of road mate.


OK, polishing my head.  Happy now?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 5, 2012)

I totally missed why Lloyd suddenly couldn't work for Steve anymore?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

No pipes in the cab. New rules.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 5, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I totally missed why Lloyd suddenly couldn't work for Steve anymore?


Mainly because Lloyd didn't think he was going to be working _for_ Steve, but had been invited back into partnership.  But partly because Karl stuck his oar in.


----------



## Celt (Jul 5, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Mainly because Lloyd didn't think he was going to be working _for_ Steve, but had been invited back into partnership. But partly because Karl stuck his oar in.


 
There is obviously history  with Carl and Lloyd but I have no idea what that was, Can anyone help?

Yeah I'm sorry Tracey is back, thats possibly when Carl and Lloyds issue arose,  I loose interest with Tracey


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 5, 2012)

Celt said:


> There is obviously history with Carl and Lloyd but I have no idea what that was, Can anyone help?
> 
> Yeah I'm sorry Tracey is back, thats possibly when Carl and Lloyds issue arose, I loose interest with Tracey


Lloyd tried to snog Stella.  For some reason.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 5, 2012)

That bloody Karl! *shakes fist*


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 5, 2012)

He's to blame for the bizarre change in Sunita's character!


----------



## zoooo (Jul 8, 2012)

Peter really is the most useless dad ever.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 8, 2012)

Nick's a smarmy git, but Peter's a twat.  Any bets he'll start drinking himself into a self-pitying stupor?  

Also, when Tracey said to Steve he needs to give her a month's notice he seemed to think she'd got him there.  But he's been trying to get her out for months!


----------



## barney_pig (Jul 8, 2012)

the tv/ soap mags have "body found- peter suicide?*" on the front covers this week;





















* the '?' always means no


----------



## Libertad (Jul 8, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> No pipes in the cab. New rules.


 
Proper cracked me up there.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 8, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> * the '?' always means no


Yes, it does.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol @ Tracey saying: "I can put away the cheese".  Are the writers having a go at her?


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 10, 2012)

Leanne is annoying me now, when did she turn into such a massive bitch?


----------



## aqua (Jul 10, 2012)

so very bored of the peter/leanne/carla/nick storyline that I've given up watching it again until it's finished


----------



## Shirl (Jul 12, 2012)

Is the drowned bloke going to pop up in the background of one of the holiday snaps


----------



## zoooo (Jul 12, 2012)

Urg. Hope not.

What are they trying to say with the headteacher? Is he supposed to be scared of the bully too or something?


----------



## Shirl (Jul 12, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Urg. Hope not.
> 
> What are they trying to say with the headteacher? Is he supposed to be scared of the bully too or something?


Yeh, looks like it. Rubbish isn't it.


----------



## harpo (Jul 12, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Urg. Hope not.
> 
> What are they trying to say with the headteacher? Is he supposed to be scared of the bully too or something?


Ah you don't read digital spy then?


----------



## Shirl (Jul 12, 2012)

harpo said:


> Ah you don't read digital spy then?


I don't. What am I missing?


----------



## harpo (Jul 12, 2012)

Shirl said:


> I don't. What am I missing?


The 'real' explanation isn't even as interesting in him being scared of her too, actually.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 12, 2012)

*trots off to digital spy*


----------



## aqua (Jul 12, 2012)

link to ds?


----------



## harpo (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s...389309/peters-loved-ones-fear-he-is-dead.html


----------



## aqua (Jul 12, 2012)

cheers


----------



## Shirl (Jul 12, 2012)

aqua said:


> link to ds?


I thought you'd buggered off until the end of the love quartet


----------



## aqua (Jul 12, 2012)

I was hoping that the ds link would tell me when I could watch again


----------



## Shirl (Jul 12, 2012)

aqua said:


> I was hoping that the ds link would tell me when I could watch again


I have left so many times I've lost count


----------



## youngian (Jul 13, 2012)

Just watched it after a break and it looks like Lloyd has been watching Carry on Cabbie, while Roy and Mary have been inspired by the Thomas Crown Affair. That chess scene was hilarous and imagining how shit the same scene would be if it was on Eastenders.

I see Peter Barlow is still a self pitying worm and gods knows why the ravishing Carla is still with him.
And Tracy Barlow seems to be trasnformed from OTT villianess to a female Larry David putting her foot in it (and quite good at it as well).


----------



## articul8 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Can all gay men bake?


----------



## harpo (Jul 13, 2012)

I wonder how this domestic violence theme with Tyrone and Kirsty will go?


----------



## Shirl (Jul 15, 2012)

Corrie's starting now!!!


----------



## zoooo (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh, bugger.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 16, 2012)

oops sorry, I've dropped some piccalilli on your bishop 

She's after him, mark my words


----------



## zoooo (Jul 16, 2012)

When she does an innuendo, my tummy feels sick.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I thinks she's coming into her own as a character now. I'm even starting to look forward to her scenes. When she was in the Lakes with Norris a couple of years ago she was scary, now she's funny.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 16, 2012)

Shirl said:


> oops sorry, I've dropped some piccalilli on your bishop


 
 Quality line!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 16, 2012)

Eastenders can't compete with that. Great stuff.


----------



## Geri (Jul 18, 2012)

I am not liking this new Ryan. I much preferred the old sulky looking one.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 18, 2012)

i'm only half watching - didn't even realise that was Ryan and was wondering how the hell he even knew Sophie
He's nothing like the old Ryan!!


----------



## zoooo (Jul 18, 2012)

For god's sake. As if ANYONE is thick enough to go throwing lit matches around, they'd be dead by the age of 12.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jul 20, 2012)

The shape on that Eva.. I'm reconsidering my sexuality here.. Thought 7of9 was phwoar but...


----------



## Espresso (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice slapping going on tonight.


----------



## articul8 (Jul 25, 2012)

Is Maria getting a tache?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 26, 2012)

Swoop in, Lloyd.


----------



## Geri (Jul 26, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Is Maria getting a tache?


 
Women can and do have facial hair, you know.

Not me, obviously.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 26, 2012)

Me neither! *hides tube of Nair*


----------



## Espresso (Jul 26, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Swoop in, Lloyd.


 
Blimey, wasn't Liz McDonald enough of a landlady for one man? 

But on an everso slightly related theme - I wonder why Lloyd and Eileen have never been put together? They'd be a brilliant couple, I think.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 26, 2012)

They would make an ace comedy duo.
They seem to be possibly setting up Steve and Michelle for a relationship? Not sure that'd be full of laughs...


----------



## Espresso (Jul 26, 2012)

zoooo said:


> They would make an ace comedy duo.
> They seem to be possibly setting up Steve and Michelle for a relationship? Not sure that'd be full of laughs...


 
It certainly wasn't the last time they were a couple and that's for sure. Misery and doooooooom abounded. Along with much huffing, harpydom and arm crossing from Michelle, counterbalanced with a hefty dollop of terrible gurning and far too many "Flippin' 'eck, Michelle!"s from Steve.
But, yep, I fear you are right; that looks like where it's heading
Prepare for misery and dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 26, 2012)

Ha! I didn't realise they'd been together before. Gawd.


----------



## Iguana (Jul 26, 2012)

Espresso said:


> It certainly wasn't the last time they were a couple and that's for sure. Misery and doooooooom abounded. Along with much huffing, harpydom and arm crossing from Michelle, counterbalanced with a hefty dollop of terrible gurning and far too many "Flippin' 'eck, Michelle!"s from Steve.
> But, yep, I fear you are right; that looks like where it's heading
> Prepare for misery and dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom.


 
Oooh and maybe once they get back together we can finally revisit the last big story they dealt with together. Michelle's biological son and Ryan's biological family. That'll be a treat.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe Ryan can fall asleep under a tram.


----------



## articul8 (Jul 27, 2012)

Geri said:


> Women can and do have facial hair, you know.
> Not me, obviously.


 
Yes but you'd think the make-up department could sort it out?


----------



## og ogilby (Jul 27, 2012)

It was great to hear Bob Dylan on The Rovers jukebox on last nights episode.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 27, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Ha! I didn't realise they'd been together before. Gawd.


He cheated on her with Becky



og ogilby said:


> It was great to hear Bob Dylan on The Rovers jukebox on last nights episode.


Which song?


----------



## barney_pig (Jul 27, 2012)

playing spot the product in Dev's shop was fun. especially as for all the named brands its the no mark whisky he grabs when he is in 'utter despair'


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 27, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> playing spot the product in Dev's shop was fun. especially as for all the named brands its the no mark whisky he grabs when he is in 'utter despair'


You know that Nationwide machine is Dev's shop?  Does the green light normally flash like that on those cash machines or is it done so that the viewer's eye is drawn to it, and are they somehow breaking a code?


----------



## og ogilby (Jul 27, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> Which song?


Make You Feel My Love.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 27, 2012)

Espresso said:


> It certainly wasn't the last time they were a couple and that's for sure. Misery and doooooooom abounded. Along with much huffing, harpydom and arm crossing from Michelle, counterbalanced with a hefty dollop of terrible gurning and far too many "Flippin' 'eck, Michelle!"s from Steve.
> But, yep, I fear you are right; that looks like where it's heading
> Prepare for misery and dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom.


Can't Michelle just fuck off permanently, she really annoys me. Her character is just dull dull dull and bossy.


----------



## Geri (Jul 27, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Yes but you'd think the make-up department could sort it out?


 
Maybe she likes it. I like my armpit hair.


----------



## articul8 (Jul 27, 2012)

Well call me picky but I don't think facial hair is a desirable feature in a woman.  Not sure it does fellas many favours either!


----------



## articul8 (Jul 27, 2012)

Corrie really entering into the Olympic spirit - suicidal Dev and Izzy's lost the baby


----------



## Iguana (Jul 27, 2012)

How many pregnancies have been lost in Corrie in less than a year? Leanne's, Tracey's twins, Julie's (I know there was no pregnancy but the emotions would be the same) and now Izzy's. I think there has been a miscarriage every 2 months.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 28, 2012)

An awful lot of pregnant women do lose babies, mind you. Unless it happens to you or someone you're close to, you don't hear much about it. It's a very personal sort of thing, I'd imagine.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 30, 2012)

Bastards 
I was away on Friday in a field and now I want to catch up with corrie before tonight. There appears to be a technical effing hitch stopping me


----------



## Shirl (Jul 30, 2012)

I didn't manage to catch up before tonight but I don't think I missed much. I can't believe Steve, ex prisoner turned cab driver was shocked that someone lad in a pub in Salford might have drugs on him


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 31, 2012)

Ryan is a cokehead. Who'd have thunk it? But hang on, for all David's huffing and puffing, didn't he once have some involvement in the drug trade?


----------



## killer b (Aug 5, 2012)

There's a docudrama on bbc4 now about the creation of Corrie. Seems pretty good...


----------



## zoooo (Aug 6, 2012)

Deirdre is the worst doctor's receptionist EVER! No concept of confidentiality whatsoever. Bloody Norris would be better than her.


----------



## harpo (Aug 6, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Deirdre is the worst doctor's receptionist EVER! No concept of confidentiality whatsoever. Bloody Norris would be better than her.


After Gail.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 6, 2012)

Fair point.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 7, 2012)

Silly clueless Roy  Scary mental Mary has wicked plans for him in that hotel she's booking in Malvern, which will undoubtedly result in a 'mix-up' meaning they have to share a room, and double bed. Silly silly Roy.


----------



## aqua (Aug 7, 2012)

but hayley is going too isn't she?


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 7, 2012)

is she?  Did that happen in the 2nd episode last night? Only watched the first one. How disapointing


----------



## aqua (Aug 7, 2012)

yep in the second

not that I'm watching it atm


----------



## articul8 (Aug 7, 2012)

Shirl said:


> I didn't manage to catch up before tonight but I don't think I missed much. I can't believe Steve, ex prisoner turned cab driver was shocked that someone lad in a pub in Salford might have drugs on him


Weatherfield isn't Salford is it?


----------



## aqua (Aug 7, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Weatherfield isn't Salford is it?


yep


----------



## articul8 (Aug 7, 2012)

How do you know?  eg. Most residents support "county" rather than united, which they would if it was Salford.


----------



## Iguana (Aug 7, 2012)

Weatherfield has always been a fictionalised version of Salford.


----------



## harpo (Aug 7, 2012)

articul8 said:


> How do you know? eg. Most residents support "county" rather than united, which they would if it was Salford.


 
It's always been unsaid, where in Manchester Weatherfield is supposed to be, but recently there have been references to Salford.  There's a short discussion on it somewhere in this thread.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 8, 2012)

Ryan is a pretty shite cokehead, no?

The actor who plays him is shite too.


----------



## Dooby (Aug 20, 2012)

That Katy girl and wotsirname in the cafe talking about surrogacy in the cafe, surely that magazine was called 'SHIT' in big red letters on the front


----------



## Espresso (Aug 20, 2012)

Have the writers who write the light entertainment/comedy portions of Coronation St all gone on their hollibobs or what?

Relentless misery and gloooooooooooooooooooooom tonight.


----------



## Dooby (Aug 20, 2012)

Yer, I'm only half paying attention, nothing funny that needs concentrating on.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 21, 2012)

can anyone fill me in on what actually happened with scary mary and lovely roy on their excusion to Malvern?


----------



## Espresso (Aug 21, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> can anyone fill me in on what actually happened with scary mary and lovely roy on their excusion to Malvern?


 
I can. 
Once they got there, Roy wanted to ring Hayley up as he was feeling a bit guilty that he was missing her big competition with Norris. He could get no signal and was fretting. Mary heard from the hotel on her phone that the booking had been lost and there was no room at the inn. So Mary was trying to convince Roy to sleep in the motorhome. She mentioned that she'd changed the sheets that day. Royston was a bit iffy about it. Not keen. But he was kind of coming round to the idea, then he got hacked off, because even though she'd seen him galloping about with his phone in the air, trying to get a signal so he could talk to Hayley, Mary hadn't offered him her phone. He was baffled that she woud be so thoughtless and cruel and she was crushed, because she realised then that no man had ever/would ever love her the way Roy loved Hayley. It was then she realised that trying to seduce a man who was so completely in love with his wife would be
A) Beyond her. And more than likely beyond anyone at all. 
B) The act of a twunt.
So she offered to drive them home so he could see his beloved Hayley.  

Hayley was sure Mary was after Roy even before this trip, so when she heard about the hotel supposedly losing the booking she went bonkers and accused Mary of having made the whole thing up, to get her hooks into Roy in the motorhome of filth. Mary denied this, though she did admit that she was interested in Roy but that she now knew it was futile because he was so in love with Hayley. Mary was bereft and said she'd leave town. 
Then it turned out that the story about the hotel was true. Hayley was chastened and convinced her to stay.


----------



## Geri (Aug 21, 2012)

That was a good storyline. I'm glad Roy wasn't unfaithful as that would have been completely out of character (although I realise that is not unheard of in soaps).

Sick of Steve/Tracy/Michelle.

Also Eva needs to go. She is a hideous witch and I don't know how any man could find her attractive.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 21, 2012)

Geri said:


> Also Eva needs to go. She is a hideous witch and I don't know how any man could find her attractive.


 
What with Rob coming onto Stella last night and the whole screeeeeechy kerfuffle with Nick and Leanne, it seems to me that Eva is amazingly adept at picking fellers who prefer her immediate family to her. 
All it will take now is for her to get another new feller - after Rob and Stella get together - and for this to coincide with the introduction of her long lost father. Then Daddy can steal Eva's new man and she'll go into such a shrill decline at this last straw that she'll feel compelled to go and chuck 'erself in th' cut.
Job done.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 21, 2012)

I hate Michelle's huge tits. She looks like she has two carrier bags full of potatoes down her jumper.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 21, 2012)

I love Roy and Hayley


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 21, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> I love Roy and Hayley


They are ace!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 21, 2012)

Are those the names of Michelle's huge tits?


----------



## Espresso (Aug 21, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Are those the names of Michelle's huge tits?


 
Naah
That's just Hear'Say.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Shirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Missed last night's episode. Can anyone fill me in before 7.30?


----------



## articul8 (Aug 31, 2012)

think you'll find you've got longer than that


----------



## Shirl (Aug 31, 2012)

articul8 said:


> think you'll find you've got longer than that


The bastards 

Does this also mean I've missed more than just one episode this week? I've seen both Monday's but nothing else.


----------



## articul8 (Aug 31, 2012)

well there was Thursday's (just one though I think)


----------



## zoooo (Aug 31, 2012)

Ryan was taken away by a pack of wild dogs, never to return.


----------



## Iguana (Aug 31, 2012)

It was on last Sunday and will be on again this Sunday. It's very annoying.


----------



## aqua (Aug 31, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Ryan was taken away by a pack of wild dogs, never to return.


bloody wish


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 2, 2012)

Drunk acting is usually pretty bad, but Ryan's coke acting is truly shite. He should have taken a few tips from the master.


Any excuse.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 2, 2012)

Shirl said:


> Missed last night's episode. Can anyone fill me in before 7.30?


 
In case you still need to know, we had a slanging match in the pub, where Tommy told all and sundry that Kirsty was battering Tyrone and Tyrone responded by letting the world know that Tommy had been using the garage to ferry drugs around for the local drug dealer. The upshot of this was that Tyrone sacked Tommy. Tommy appealed to Kevin to get his job back but Kevin was having none of it. Tina pursed her lips and frowned quite a lot, though that might have more to do with the fact that she seems to be unable to find a hairbrush. 

Michelle discovered that Ryan's bed hadn't been slept in and like all mothers of men who look to be about 35, had a fit of the screaming abdabs about this. During which, said manchild sauntered in and the banshee mother realised he was under the influence of pharmacologicals. She rifled through his pockets and found the offending bag of white powder and washed it down the sink. Ryan had a bit of a shout about this, but didn't seem bothered enough to do much to get her to desist. Steve gurned and "Oi!"-ed a bit during this exchange.

Smarmy Rob is smarming round Eva again, so Eva is delighted but Stella is not, because she - like us - knows that Rob would sooner have the mother than the daughter. 

Sunita and Carl have borrowed/stolen money from the Alahan's mysteriously still open joint account. This was for DelBoy Carl to buy a job lot of dodgy smoke alarms. So I suppose that means the whole street will be going up in flames, before too much longer. Which will surely be a source of some professional embarrassment for the resident fireman. 

There was probably more than that, I seem to remember Sean pirouetting about a bit and Maria and Jason talking about Marcus and Aiden, is it? The man he's seeing from his work.


----------



## harpo (Sep 2, 2012)

And don't forget it starts at 7pm tonight.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 2, 2012)

Yayyy. I hope he's dead.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 2, 2012)

Ryan really is the most detestable git in the universe.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 2, 2012)

When will he just bugger off.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 3, 2012)

How can he have gone from being knocked unconscious to discharged a couple of hours later?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 3, 2012)

I've seen people nicked, charged and been in court in 20 minutes in that show. And witnesses ushered into the prosecution. Murder trials take either 7 years or 7 days. And then you get let out because of 'a dodgy witness'. Who witnessed her murdering him? How could there even be a a dodgy witness?


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 3, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I've seen people nicked, charged and been in court in 20 minutes in that show. And witnesses ushered into the prosecution. Murder trials take either 7 years or 7 days. And then you get let out because of 'a dodgy witness'. Who witnessed her murdering him? How could there even be a a dodgy witness?


Emmerdale were even worse that that for having person A on trial for murder only for it to be discovered it was person B who did it, overnight person B is in court and being done for it.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 3, 2012)

Beauty of the soaps


----------



## Espresso (Sep 3, 2012)

Another great thing about soaps is that you can be an actual murderer or the local druggie, firebug and a raging arse and still be eminently employable.


----------



## Geri (Sep 3, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> How could there even be a a dodgy witness?


 
Dr Freddy Patel was the pathologist.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 3, 2012)

Beth er than dr legg


----------



## Espresso (Sep 3, 2012)

There must be someone here who knows - if a pathologist's evidence in a murder trial is found to be unsound/dodgy would there be a retrial in real life or not?
Seems to me like there ought to be. Am I being silly or is Coronation St being silly?


----------



## articul8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Alison Steadman is about to arrive - as Stella's mum?


----------



## aqua (Sep 3, 2012)

I thought it was Sue Johnston? (not that I'm watching it )


----------



## Iguana (Sep 3, 2012)

Espresso said:


> There must be someone here who knows - if a pathologist's evidence in a murder trial is found to be unsound/dodgy would there be a retrial in real life or not?
> Seems to me like there ought to be. Am I being silly or is Coronation St being silly?


There was a retrial, we just didn't see it.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 3, 2012)

Iguana said:


> There was a retrial, we just didn't see it.


 
Coo. I didn't know that. Well remembered
What was the verdict? Was she not charged with anything?


----------



## Celt (Sep 4, 2012)

aqua said:


> I thought it was Sue Johnston? (not that I'm watching it )


 
I think it is


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 4, 2012)

poor Tina


----------



## zoooo (Sep 4, 2012)

Obviously evil woman will get her comeuppance soon. I wonder how they will do it. Tyrone has to end up with the baby I would assume. Maybe she almost hits it with a ketchup bottle in front of loads of people.


----------



## Geri (Sep 4, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Obviously evil woman will get her comeuppance soon. I wonder how they will do it. Tyrone has to end up with the baby I would assume.


 
Unless she murders it. That might be a step too far for a soap though.


----------



## articul8 (Sep 4, 2012)

Celt said:


> I think it is


sorry - i get those two mixed up


----------



## Espresso (Sep 4, 2012)

Geri said:


> Unless she murders it. That might be a step too far for a soap though.


 
Hadn't thought of that. Maybe she will murder it. Blimey. 

I have kind of decided for myself that there will be some complication at the birth and the baby will die, which will send Kirsty properly off her rocker and so she'll end up killing herself. That might just be too terrible for poor old Tyrone, though; to lose another chance at being a daddy. And the woman he inexplicably loves, all in one fell swoop. 

Kirsty's character is so far beyond redemption that she'll have to go. Shame for the actress, though; because I think she's absolutely ace.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 10, 2012)

Is Ken dead up there or something.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 10, 2012)

He was hiding from the marrow, I expect.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 10, 2012)

For god's sake, there are other women on the planet who could surrogate for them.



Espresso said:


> He was hiding from the marrow, I expect.


 
Ha! Good point.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 11, 2012)

zoooo said:


> For god's sake, there are other women on the planet who could surrogate for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Good point.


According to my other half, there indeed is!


----------



## Espresso (Sep 11, 2012)

zoooo said:


> For god's sake, there are other women on the planet who could surrogate for them.


 
Yup. And because this is Soapland, she just so happens to live on the same street. Flippin' 'eck. How fortunate.

Who can it be, I wonder.
Young. Check.
Skint. Check.
In the process of being evicted. Check.
Desperate for money. Check
Inexplicably employed by Owen a a bookkeeper. Because, you know; previous experience working in behind the counters in a Chinese restaurant, a kebabery, a newsagent and a pub means you know AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLL about bookkeeping.


----------



## articul8 (Sep 11, 2012)

Espresso said:


> He was hiding from the marrow, I expect.


 
Deidre's stuffed marrow is terrifying prospect


----------



## Iguana (Sep 14, 2012)

How much would a full-time builder in northern England earn? Would it really be less than £15,000? Or do the writers just have no clue and assume that anyone in such a job would only be earning pennies a week.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 17, 2012)

Tina is considering surrogacy for the money to pay their debts.
If she goes ahead with it, Tommy will pack her in.
If Tommy packs her in, she won't need the money anyway, because every penny of the debt they're in is his responsibility.
Seems like someone hasn't thought this through.

And also, seeing as neither Tommy or TIna have any friends or any family or anywhere to live and Tommy has no job and Tina can get whatever job she ever goes for, why don't they just bugger off and let Tyrone and Kirsty whistle for their money? 
Because once you move further away than Rosamund St, you cease to exist in Coronation St land.


----------



## articul8 (Sep 18, 2012)

> neither use nor ornament


 Stella said this to Tina last night - my mam used to say it all the time. Is it a generally known saying?

What a cock Dev was about Karl - can he read and write? I mean he's every right to be pissed off but...


----------



## aqua (Sep 18, 2012)

it's a common phrase in my family


----------



## zoooo (Sep 19, 2012)

Ahhhhh, Lloyd. I actually didn't see that coming!


----------



## harpo (Sep 19, 2012)

What happened to Eddie Windass?  He went to Germany for some temporary work.  Why has he never been mentioned since?  or did I miss summat?


----------



## Espresso (Sep 19, 2012)

harpo said:


> What happened to Eddie Windass? He went to Germany for some temporary work. Why has he never been mentioned since? or did I miss summat?


 
He told Anna that he was offski when they got Faye, because he couldn't face being a Daddy all over again.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 19, 2012)

Luckily for Faye.


----------



## harpo (Sep 19, 2012)

Espresso said:


> He told Anna that he was offski when they got Faye, because he couldn't face being a Daddy all over again.


Ahh!  Ta


----------



## harpo (Sep 19, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Luckily for Faye.


True.  Eddie used to nauseate me with his yellowed rolly finger, whereas Owen is quite tasty.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 20, 2012)

harpo said:


> What happened to Eddie Windass? He went to Germany for some temporary work. Why has he never been mentioned since? or did I miss summat?


He was written out because Anna was too good looking for him and needed more storylines.


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 20, 2012)

A break up of a relationship is normally considered sufficient reason to remove a potential adoptive child, starting a new relationship would definately be cause for concern, especially with a violent bully like Owen.That the social worker seemed to dump that child on them and then forget all about her was unbelievable


----------



## Iguana (Sep 20, 2012)

barney_pig said:


> A break up of a relationship is normally considered sufficient reason to remove a potential adoptive child, starting a new relationship would definately be cause for concern, especially with a violent bully like Owen.That the social worker seemed to dump that child on them and then forget all about her was unbelievable


 
They paid some lip service to that. Anna got a letter telling her that her adoption mightn't go through. She went to a meeting off screen and then got another letter telling her the adoption went through. It was like Tracey's retrial and aquittal.


----------



## belboid (Sep 20, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Stella said this to Tina last night - my mam used to say it all the time. Is it a generally known saying?


250 years old, first used (as far as we know) about Stonehenge


----------



## Espresso (Sep 21, 2012)

Hands up any woman here who would invite a strange man in for tea to wait for your Mum on his sayso that he was a pal of your Mum's.
Pffft. Not bloody likely.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 21, 2012)

Aww, but you couldn't be scared of Lloydy. He's so cute. *pinches his cheeks*


(She had met him before briefly with her Mum there, hadn't she?)


----------



## Espresso (Sep 21, 2012)

Yep. But her Mum sent him off pretty sharply with a flea in his ear. So I still don't see why the daughter would have had him in.
Maybe I'm being grumpy, though. 

And also, Gloria is badly in need of being slapped about the chops with a black pudding. Every hour, on the hour.

Yep. Grumpy tonight.

And also more also, I have decided that Izzy will be pregnant and so Tina will be no longer needed and then we'll have lots and lots of shouting and jumping up and down about money.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 21, 2012)

why is Kirk's new woman a slightly toned down version of Fiz & Chesney's mum? Are they related?!


----------



## harpo (Sep 21, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Yep. But her Mum sent him off pretty sharply with a flea in his ear. So I still don't see why the daughter would have had him in.
> Maybe I'm being grumpy, though.
> 
> And also, Gloria is badly in need of being slapped about the chops with a black pudding. Every hour, on the hour.
> ...


 
Or Tina doesn't get pregnant.  Same kind of shouting.


----------



## Looby (Sep 21, 2012)

Espresso said:


> And also more also, I have decided that Izzy will be pregnant and so Tina will be no longer needed and then we'll have lots and lots of shouting and jumping up and down about money.



I think so too. Wouldn't want to mess with Owen. : (


----------



## baffled (Sep 22, 2012)

harpo said:
			
		

> Or Tina doesn't get pregnant.  Same kind of shouting.



Or she finds out she already is by Tommy.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 22, 2012)

baffled said:


> Or she finds out she already is by Tommy.


Oooooh, of course!


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 22, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> I think so too. Wouldn't want to mess with Owen. : (


Posh bloke talking hard.


----------



## aqua (Sep 22, 2012)

Well after my last attempt at not watching this I've failed and been catching it fairly often (though not religiously, and I've given up stenders) but I'm so fucking fed up with the Izzy/Gary storyline


----------



## Kidda (Sep 22, 2012)

aqua said:


> Well after my last attempt at not watching this I've failed and been catching it fairly often (though not religiously, and I've given up stenders) but I'm so fucking fed up with the Izzy/Gary storyline


 
It's not as boring as Tyrone/Mad wench storyline. 

I just want them to have one last big barny and stop dragging the story out. Corrie needs some of its comedy back. 

but awww Kirky has a girlfriend.


----------



## keithy (Sep 23, 2012)

It annoys me that after deciding it was too risky for the sister to be their surrogate (living close, etc etc) they think that Tina is a safe bet despite living on same street and also never having had a baby before. 

Fucks me off.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 24, 2012)

So Wendy Crozier is now Mrs Popadopolous.
She must have been and gone and married the never-seen owner of the launderette in Eastenders when Pauline and Dot worked there.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 25, 2012)

I loved Bryan's description of Ken as being Weatherfield's Martin Luther King, and "a real man".


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 25, 2012)

the election of ken was fixed- a new moral quandary for the st. Francis of weatherfield


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 25, 2012)

Hanging St Chad's Road, M20.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 28, 2012)

We now know where Ken was the other night when Dierdre was wafting toast smell up to him - he was at Alton Towers.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 28, 2012)

The actor who plays Kirsty's dad once played Peter Barlow  He's had a lot of pies since then..


----------



## Iguana (Sep 29, 2012)

Shirl said:


> The actor who plays Kirsty's dad once played Peter Barlow  He's had a lot of pies since then..


I don't think Leanne and Carla would be as keen to fight it out for that Peter.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 29, 2012)

Iguana said:


> I don't think Leanne and Carla would be as keen to fight it out for that Peter.


 
Beats me why they were so keen to fight over the current one, either. He's an out and out git.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 4, 2012)

Don't think much of this geeky new character:


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2012)

All gay men can be turned if you wear the right dress, y'know...


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 6, 2012)

But by Maria? Really?


----------



## articul8 (Oct 9, 2012)

It's the 'tache


----------



## Espresso (Oct 14, 2012)

There's a thing. What age is Michelle supposed to be if she was so aghast at Ryan being a dad at 21? She must have been younger than that when she had him.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 14, 2012)

she was 15 when pregnant apparently - makes her about 36 (roughly same age as Tracey is).


----------



## Espresso (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for that. I thought she had to be well younger than Ryan is now


----------



## Libertad (Oct 14, 2012)

(Steve)


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2012)

She is surely only pretending to be pregnant, right?

Do we know either way? I've missed a few eps.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 14, 2012)

Espresso said:


> There's a thing. What age is Michelle supposed to be if she was so aghast at Ryan being a dad at 21? She must have been younger than that when she had him.


She never even had Ryan. She had Alex.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 14, 2012)

Iguana said:


> She never even had Ryan. She had Alex.


 
Aye, you're right.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 14, 2012)

Iguana said:


> She never even had Ryan. She had Alex.


Exactly.  A fact everyone seems to have forgotten!  We hadn't, in our house, we shout at the screen when she says things like "Ryan is my only son", as she did tonight. No he isn't!  Or when Ryan says, "You were up the duff with me at 15".  No she wasn't!  Will nobody think of Alex?

She's a drunk and a tramp and an unfit mother!  Well, except for the drunk bit and the tramp bit.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 15, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Exactly. A fact everyone seems to have forgotten! We hadn't, in our house, we shout at the screen when she says things like "Ryan is my only son", as she did tonight. No he isn't! Or when Ryan says, "You were up the duff with me at 15". No she wasn't! Will nobody think of Alex?
> 
> She's a drunk and a tramp and an unfit mother! Well, except for the drunk bit and the tramp bit.


 
who is Alex


----------



## Shirl (Oct 15, 2012)

articul8 said:


> who is Alex


Alex is the son she had before she took the wrong baby home from the hospital


----------



## Santino (Oct 15, 2012)

Watched this for the first time in ages and ages.

Wendy Crozier!


----------



## articul8 (Oct 15, 2012)

Shirl said:


> Alex is the son she had before she took the wrong baby home from the hospital


 
Oh it's vaguely coming back to me - what happened to him?


----------



## Iguana (Oct 15, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Oh it's vaguely coming back to me - what happened to him?


It was probably the worst storyline in the history of Corrie so after it had dragged on for months and months and caused the ratings to plummet, the storyline was dropped and nobody ever mentioned it ever again.

A bit like Dev's posse of kids and grandkids.


----------



## og ogilby (Oct 15, 2012)

Just because they aren't mentioned, it doesn't mean they aren't all still 'out there'.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 15, 2012)

Iguana said:


> A bit like Dev's posse of kids and grandkids.


 
Has he got grandchildren, then? I never knew that. How many and where are they supposed to be?
I expect they'll be pitching up sometime, won't they? Hes a bit like Mike Baldwin and Ken Barlow, a variety of kidderlings spread far and wide. 
Bloodyhellfire.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 15, 2012)

Just before Sunita had the twins she found out that in each one of his shops was managed by a woman he had a daughter with. The daughters ranged widely in ages and at least one of them was already a mother. Yet when he nonsensically ended up broke after the tram crash and had to sell all of his other shops, none of the women objected to him making his daughters homeless, so other than Amber, they have all seem to have been wiped from history. (Until some writer in the future decides to bring one or all of them back.)


----------



## Espresso (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 16, 2012)

"Where do you stand on Manchester tart?"


----------



## Shirl (Oct 20, 2012)

No way is Lewis conning Audry 

If the writers say otherwise I will never ever watch Corrie again


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 22, 2012)

Absolutely.  

(Except for the threat.  Who am I kidding?).


----------



## Libertad (Oct 22, 2012)

(((Steve)))


----------



## Espresso (Oct 22, 2012)

I know Mary is supposed to be funny and occasionally she gets some comical lines, but my God she is a proper arse for most of the time.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 22, 2012)

Fabulous cook though. Any ethnicity of food that pops into her head, she can turn out a perfect dish. If Nick had any sense he'd hire her.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 27, 2012)

Wasn't last night's corrie a pile of pants 
Sally and Kevin's acting was utter rubbish. The story line with Lewis and her from Brookside has been used in ever soap since Mrs Dale's Diary. Roy Turning up seemed out of sinc. What the hell was up with it, was the director on secondment from Emmerdale or what?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 28, 2012)

See not long ago Milton wanted to buy next door to Roy's Rolls and make it a bigger shop, a steakhouse called Beef Encounter?
Seems Roy's Rolls has had the expansion anyway, it's blinking enormous now.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 29, 2012)

Shirl said:


> Wasn't last night's corrie a pile of pants
> Sally and Kevin's acting was utter rubbish. The story line with Lewis and her from Brookside has been used in ever soap since Mrs Dale's Diary. Roy Turning up seemed out of sinc. What the hell was up with it, was the director on secondment from Emmerdale or what?


Emmerdale is way better than any of the other soaps and has been for a bit. Must be why Corrie is pinching their producer.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 29, 2012)

Well of course Tommy didn't get the job. Imagine applying for a job in a place you can't see from your own flat!
Pfffft. What was he thinking?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 30, 2012)

FFS.  I'm bored with the Tina & Tommy story.  First of all, it was only a repeat of the Chesney and Katie conflict over surrogacy - straight after we'd just had the Chesney & Katie story, and were bored of that.  Then, the added bits about "_we owe Owen (the notorious big bully) the money he gave us up front *and the flat we're living in*_, _which he only gave us because of the surrogacy_" were a) alarm bells for the audience, b) not things Tina would have overlooked.  Tommy, yes: he's a dozy hap'eth.  But Tina would have remembered.  This writing for sensation rather than from character is a symptom of how Corrie has changed, and not for the better.


----------



## aqua (Oct 30, 2012)

totally agree dlr - the story is a shit story, the characters are shadows of their former selves

has there been a writing change again recently? (not that I'm watching it again )

agree emerdale is getting much better too (though I have stopped watching stenders  )


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 30, 2012)

There's nothing I like better after some coke than dodging motorway traffic


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 30, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> There's nothing I like better after some coke than dodging motorway traffic


Thought as much. Druggies.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 30, 2012)

To be fair, though, the story isn't that Ryan was running in traffic because he was on cocaine.  

The story was that he was depressed because he had lost a girlfriend and the prospect of fatherhood (a potential fatherhood that had been a lie, and a girlfriend who had only been using him to hurt his mother); he had failed at university, flunking a course he had pinned his much of his self image on (music and performing).  He was worthless in his own eyes, and he knew he'd disappointed his mother and friends since coming home.  These feelings of worthlessness led him back into drug-taking, and at the same time into other reckless behaviours: hence the traffic.

It's only certain other characters who have drawn the simplistic conclusion that drugs=playing in traffic, and then only in conversation, and in anger (eg Kevin).


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 1, 2012)

Remind me why Tina didn't just ask Rita for a loan in the first place.  Seeing as they're so close, and Rita seems to have offered before Tommy asked if the offer was still on the table.


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 9, 2012)

RIP Bill Tarmey


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 9, 2012)

Corrie needs another Jack & Vera/Stan & Hilda couple.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm looking forward to tonight's episodes in the hope of a not done before on corrie storyline


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 9, 2012)

Ground Elder said:


> Corrie needs another Jack & Vera/Stan & Hilda couple.


Steve was lined up to be half of one of those, but his other halves kept leaving.  (Karen was the archetype.  Others were less successful).


----------



## Espresso (Nov 10, 2012)

I think if Tyrone and Fiz had stayed together, they would have made a good couple in the mould of Jack and Vera or Stan and Hilda. They might still get back together, I suppose.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 11, 2012)

Ground Elder said:


> Corrie needs another Jack & Vera/Stan & Hilda couple.


Soap writers are too short term that's the problem.
I think tho, Kevin and Sally might have a hope of being the long term couple, or ken and deirdre.


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 11, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Soap writers are too short term that's the problem.
> I think tho, Kevin and Sally might have a hope of being the long term couple, or ken and deirdre.


How much longer do ken & drearie need?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 11, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Soap writers are too short term that's the problem.
> I think tho, Kevin and Sally might have a hope of being the long term couple, or ken and deirdre.


I think Kev's got the hots for Lloyd's daughter.


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 11, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I think Kev's got the hots for Lloyd's daughter.


 

<rings peado-watch>


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 11, 2012)

Maidmarian said:


> <rings peado-watch>




She's 28!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 11, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I think Kev's got the hots for Lloyd's daughter.


 
He's got no chance.


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 11, 2012)

I think Sophie has her eyes on Lloyds daughter


----------



## Shirl (Nov 12, 2012)

Will someone shoot the wethy arms landlady. She can't act for toffee and she's getting on me nerves


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2012)

Didn't Maureen Lipman used to be the landlady of the Weatherfield Arms? She was aces.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 12, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Didn't Maureen Lipman used to be the landlady of the Weatherfield Arms? She was aces.


I think she managed the Rovers for a while


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 13, 2012)

Shirl said:


> Will someone shoot the wethy arms landlady. She can't act for toffee and she's getting on me nerves


Indeed.  And neither, for that matter, can Lloyd's old flame/rekindled flame.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 13, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Indeed. And neither, for that matter, can Lloyd's old flame/rekindled flame.


I think she's really unbelievable in that role.
I also thought that both last night's episodes were pants


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 17, 2012)

So, Corrie moves into the territory of fluid sexuality with Marcus and the godawful Maria. It's probably been the only decent storyline of late.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 17, 2012)

How come no one seems to have heard of bi sexuality in Wetherfield?


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 17, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> How come no one seems to have heard of bi sexuality in Wetherfield?


It's the Wetherfield Bubble. They probably think Stanley Baldwin is still the Prime Minister.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 17, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> How come no one seems to have heard of bi sexuality in Wetherfield?


 
Whatever about the rest of them, who probably think it's some sort of sinister Southern affectation, Sean's in no position to be quite so incredulous. He and Michelle were both unknowingly seeing the same man not so long ago. Sunny, was he called?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 19, 2012)

Maris - "Sez the cage dancer who sold her own kid"
Ryan - "How much did you get?"


----------



## harpo (Dec 2, 2012)

An hour of Corrie tonight, starting at 7.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 2, 2012)

harpo said:


> An hour of Corrie tonight, starting at 7.


Clashes with the Archers, I might save it for tomorrow afternoon. I love being off work


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 2, 2012)

harpo said:


> An hour of Corrie tonight, starting at 7.


Oooh thanks for that!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2012)

Feckin' Norris.  What a twat.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 2, 2012)

I decided to watch it and save the Archers until tomorrow. I hate all the current Corrie storylines, I don't know why I bother


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh, and I just want to say:  _Lollipop man_.  Are you all stupid?  LOLLIPOP MAN!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 2, 2012)

Maidmarian said:


> <rings peado-watch>


ding dong?


----------



## zoooo (Dec 4, 2012)

I properly hated Norris during that episode. Called him a cunt and everything.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 4, 2012)

Norris is a ferocious git all the bloody time. No redeeming features whatsoever, as far as I can see.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 4, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh, and I just want to say: _Lollipop man_. Are you all stupid? LOLLIPOP MAN!


Jack's old job.

Why the hell is nice Anna with the vile Owen? Rubbish.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 4, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> Jack's old job.
> 
> Why the hell is nice Anna with the vile Owen? Rubbish.


Girls.    They like the bad boys.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 6, 2012)

Did that other lollipop man used to be in Last of the Summer Wine. Not that I watched it mind


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 17, 2012)

i can't stand Peter Barlow's character but Peter Barlow with a beard is rather nice  I love the glittery grey bits.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 17, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> i can't stand Peter Barlow's character but Peter Barlow with a beard is rather nice  I love the glittery grey bits.


He looks like a paedo whose just changed towns.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 17, 2012)

That factory manager, Rob (?) is such a terrible actor.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 17, 2012)

Better than pado alan shearer (look alike) and rapist.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 17, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> i can't stand Peter Barlow's character but Peter Barlow with a beard is rather nice  I love the glittery grey bits.


He does look loads better with the beard.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 17, 2012)

zoooo said:


> He does look loads better with the beard.


 
thank you! I'm not really getting the paedo/rapist comments.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 17, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> thank you! I'm not really getting the paedo/rapist comments.


 
Former Corrie Star Faces Child Sex Charges

People grow beards to show they've changed , or when they get chased out of towns to avoid being outed.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 21, 2012)

I wish they would open a fucking sunbed shop in Corrie. That would at least help explain all those sodding Barbados tans


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 21, 2012)

Shirl said:


> I wish they would open a fucking sunbed shop in Corrie. That would at least help explain all those sodding Barbados tans


 
But isn't a fake orange tan all the rage up north?


----------



## aqua (Dec 21, 2012)

awww fizz & tyrone is making me very happy


----------



## Shirl (Dec 22, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> But isn't a fake orange tan all the rage up north?


No, that's Essex


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 22, 2012)

did Fiz & tyronne used to be a couple years ago...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 22, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> did Fiz & tyronne used to be a couple years ago...


 
Yes


----------



## Maidmarian (Dec 23, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Girls.  They like the bad boys.


 
Grrrrr


----------



## bigbry (Dec 23, 2012)

aqua said:


> awww fizz & tyrone is making me very happy


But if you were out to 'trick' the psycho Kirsty into marrying you (and you knew what she was like) wouldn't you say to Fizz that she should keep completely away from you whatever your feelings - no words, no cards, no presents, nothing - it's only for 3 or 4 weeks. No matter how strong your feelings anyone should be able to manage that for a short period of time.


----------



## killer b (Dec 23, 2012)

I walked past Tracy Barlow at Preston train station yesterday


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 23, 2012)

bigbry said:


> But if you were out to 'trick' the psycho Kirsty into marrying you (and you knew what she was like) wouldn't you say to Fizz that she should keep completely away from you whatever your feelings - no words, no cards, no presents, nothing - it's only for 3 or 4 weeks. No matter how strong your feelings anyone should be able to manage that for a short period of time.


It's hard to say how the sort of person who would normally try to trick a 'psycho' into marrying them would normally act. Maybe they wouldn't act realistically.


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 24, 2012)

killer b said:


> I walked past Tracy Barlow at Preston train station yesterday


 
Did she kill you?  Did she sleep with you? Did she get pregnant by you - true or not?  Has she succeeded in making you split with your partner?

No?  Non-story then.


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 26, 2012)

Eva = the Falstaff of Weatherfield.

Seriously, though, the festive special was ace.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 26, 2012)

killer b said:


> I walked past Tracy Barlow at Preston train station yesterday


 
I was on a tube with "psycho" Kirsty a few months ago. She looks as lovely as she does on screen but is far shorter than I expected.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Someone told me that irl Kirsty's hair is lighter at the ends and that she has green eyes but they darken her hair and she wears brown contact lenses for corrie to make her look scarier


----------



## Espresso (Dec 28, 2012)

Schmetterling said:


> Did she kill you? Did she sleep with you? Did she get pregnant by you - true or not? Has she succeeded in making you split with your partner?
> 
> No? Non-story then.


 
Preston station makes me want to kill people, I know that. Maybe if I was content with a shag and a bit of conception or home-wrecking while I was there it might make the bloody place a bit more bearable.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 29, 2012)

Shirl said:


> I wish they would open a fucking sunbed shop in Corrie. That would at least help explain all those sodding Barbados tans


There was a brilliant moment a couple of weeks ago when Tina asked someone if she looked pale - I don't think so love.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 30, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> There was a brilliant moment a couple of weeks ago when Tina asked someone if she looked pale - I don't think so love.


The writers are good at that stuff - taking the piss out of the actors whilst pretending it's the character.


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 31, 2012)

Shirl said:


> I wish they would open a fucking sunbed shop in Corrie. That would at least help explain all those sodding Barbados tans


 
For a small, resolutely cobbled backstreet it already has more than its fair share of businesses: a pub, a bookie, a newsagent, a corner shop, a mechanic, a hairdresser, a bistro, a cafe, a fast food takeaway, a factory. And, because of Corrie, Weatherfield must have the lowest average commute of any district in the UK, since almost all owners and workers in said concerns live within walking distance. Audrey must feel like she needs a passport every time she comes to work.


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 31, 2012)

isvicthere? said:


> For a small, resolutely cobbled backstreet it already has more than its fair share of businesses: a pub, a bookie, a newsagent, a corner shop, a mechanic, a hairdresser, a bistro, a cafe, a fast food takeaway, a factory. And, because of Corrie, Weatherfield must have the lowest average commute of any district in the UK, since almost all owners and workers in said concerns live within walking distance. Audrey must feel like she needs a passport every time she comes to work.


 

Eta: oh, I forgot the builder's yard.


----------



## og ogilby (Dec 31, 2012)

It also has a doctors and the butchers shop which is now closed.


----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 31, 2012)

og ogilby said:


> It also has a doctors and the butchers shop which is now closed.


 
Oh yeah.


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 31, 2012)

og ogilby said:


> It also has a doctors and the butchers shop which is now closed.


but recently squatted


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 2, 2013)

Ground Elder said:


> but recently squatted


 
Yeah, by the snide-turkey-selling "criminal element".


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 3, 2013)

Gail's expressions yesterday after her naughty kiss with whats his face - hilarious 
I hear Sarah Lou is coming back aswell - and her kid is now a mouthy teenager  How did that happen?! Has that much time really passed?


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Gail's expressions yesterday after her naughty kiss with whats his face - hilarious
> I hear Sarah Lou is coming back aswell - and her kid is now a mouthy teenager  How did that happen?! Has that much time really passed?



According to wiki she was born in 2000.
Blimey!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 3, 2013)

god that makes me feel so old


----------



## Espresso (Jan 3, 2013)

I remember Nick bloody Tilsley being born. 
Mind you, he looks about ten years older than me now, so I console myself with that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 3, 2013)

Espresso said:


> I remember Nick bloody Tilsley being born.
> Mind you, he looks about ten years older than me now, so I console myself with that.


I remember Albert Tatlock being born.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 3, 2013)

i feel alot younger now - thank you


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 4, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I remember Albert Tatlock being born.


who?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> who?


Don't give us that!


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 4, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Don't give us that!


no really, who??


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> no really, who??


Oh, I see.  Ken's Uncle.  He was a legend.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 4, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh, I see. Ken's Uncle. He was a legend.


Bloody hell, that must be like God's dad or something.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Espresso (Jan 4, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh, I see. Ken's Uncle. He was a legend.


 
Nearly.
He was the uncle of one of Ken's wives. Valerie, a black and white wife.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Nearly.
> He was the uncle of one of Ken's wives. Valerie, a black and white wife.


He was Val's uncle?  But I remember Ken living with Uncle Albert in colour!


----------



## Espresso (Jan 4, 2013)

Yup, he was Val's uncle. Ken and Val lived with her Uncle Albert in Uncle Albert's house. After Val died, Ken stayed on with the old lad. 
Suppose colour must have come in sometime thereafter.  And I also suppose the house Ken and Deirdre live in is that same house.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2013)

Espresso said:


> And I also suppose the house Ken and Deirdre live in is that same house.


Number 1? Yes, I think Ken had it until he went off with Wendy. Deirdre sold it to Mike Baldwin, out of spite. But Ken bought it back.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 4, 2013)

The Lewis storyline is officially as boring as the Kat's secret lover storyline.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2013)

zoooo said:


> The Lewis storyline is officially as boring as the Kat's secret lover storyline.


I don't know what the Kat storyline is, but I hate the Lewis one.


----------



## susie12 (Jan 4, 2013)

It's ridiculous! Gail is such a dork.


----------



## harpo (Jan 4, 2013)

Gail's 'romantic face' puts me off me dinner.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2013)

Jack Meadows off the Bill should know better than helping Lewis in his scam.  Can the Met sink any lower?

I did like Audrey's date inviting her to carpet bowls and saying she'd enjoy having wood in her hand, though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2013)

Just looked him up to find out his name.  Looks like he's edited his own Wikipedia page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_Rouse



> He also appeared in Coronation Street in January 2013 as an associate of Lewis, and is a very handsome man.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 5, 2013)

I just couldn't watch Gail kissing, it was like comedy and horror at the same time. I wish they hadn't done this story line though, Lewis was a good character until they turned him around again.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 5, 2013)

When Gail is being all coquettish with the fluttery eyelashes and the patented Princess Diana cocked head, peering through her fringe with a smile playing about her pursed lips nonsense she actually makes shout at the telly. 
I most certainly do not want to be one of those daft old bats who shouts at invented people on the telly, so I might have to give up Coronation St for a bit. 

And also, it's not that long ago that Gail was so certain Lewis was back to his conning and conniving ways that she set him up. How has she forgotten that she was convinced of his credentials as a conning connniver? GAH!


----------



## Shirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Espresso said:


> When Gail is being all coquettish with the fluttery eyelashes and the patented Princess Diana cocked head, peering through her fringe with a smile playing about her pursed lips nonsense she actually makes shout at the telly.
> I most certainly do not want to be one of those daft old bats who shouts at invented people on the telly, so I might have to give up Coronation St for a bit.
> 
> And also, it's not that long ago that Gail was so certain Lewis was back to his conning and conniving ways that she set him up. How has she forgotten that she was convinced of his credentials as a conning connniver? GAH!


Please don't give it up. I rely on you when I get confused


----------



## keithy (Jan 5, 2013)

I think that's the point. Lewis is so smart he can win over all women.. even the ones who have always hated him for being so manipulative. We're all thick afterall.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 5, 2013)

keithy said:


> We're all thick afterall.


Ha, I was about to post exactly that.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 5, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Please don't give it up. I rely on you when I get confused


 
Aw, that's a nice thing to say. I feel all useful now.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2013)

Espresso said:


> I most certainly do not want to be one of those daft old bats who shouts at invented people on the telly


Go on, embrace it!  I thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## harpo (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm really not sure I can stay with this Gail Lewis thing. It's nauseating.  

...but I can't look away...


----------



## zoooo (Jan 7, 2013)

I've been sick in my mouth.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 7, 2013)

you are the sunshine through my rain


----------



## Espresso (Jan 7, 2013)

Sophie and Jenna have about as much chemistry as a dead dog.


----------



## harpo (Jan 7, 2013)

I memorised everything Pam Ayres ever wrote


----------



## youngian (Jan 7, 2013)

I like Havers doing baddie stuff. His moustache twirling was in overdrive in the cafe with his mate from the Bill.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 7, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Someone told me that irl Kirsty's hair is lighter at the ends and that she has green eyes but they darken her hair and she wears brown contact lenses for corrie to make her look scarier


 
brown eyes are scary?


----------



## zoooo (Jan 7, 2013)

She should wear red contact lenses if she wants scary.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> brown eyes are scary?


Not in and of themselves, no, but maybe they make _her_ look scarier than her own green eyes.  I know my sister looked like the leader of a cult with the blue contacts she wore for a reason I forget now.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> brown eyes are scary?


I think it's like Danny says


----------



## ymu (Jan 8, 2013)

I have brown eyes and I am scary, dammit.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 9, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I remember Albert Tatlock being born.


 
Fibber !


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 9, 2013)

Maidmarian said:


> Fibber !


You do, though.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 9, 2013)

YES 
I am really happy about Nick and Leanne and if owt goes wrong this time I'll never watch Corrie again. Also, I love the meerkats in corrie. I'm very happy


----------



## Looby (Jan 9, 2013)

Surely the Nick and Kylie thing is going to come out though?


----------



## Espresso (Jan 9, 2013)

Kylie's bound to be pregnant. Despite telling her husband she'd come off the pill for them to try for a baby, she was still on the pill. Yet she will be pregnant, no question. Then we'll have the agonising about who the father is.


----------



## harpo (Jan 9, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Surely the Nick and Kylie thing is going to come out though?


 

I can't remember if anyone else apart from either of them knows about it.


----------



## harpo (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh no.   Just given into the temptation of Digital Spy


----------



## Looby (Jan 9, 2013)

harpo said:


> Oh no.   Just given into the temptation of Digital Spy



I do that sometimes, I just can't stop myself. I used to read a week ahead in my friends telly mag and then fight the urge not to spill everything I'd read.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 9, 2013)

harpo said:


> Oh no.  Just given into the temptation of Digital Spy


I don't know what Digital Spy is but I'm about to find out 


eta. Oh well, nothing much


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 10, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> You do, though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 11, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Kylie's bound to be pregnant. Despite telling her husband she'd come off the pill for them to try for a baby, she was still on the pill. Yet she will be pregnant, no question. Then we'll have the agonising about who the father is.


If I was her, I'd definitely keep my doubts on the score from both David and Nick. What I'd do is confide in Gail...

:straight face:


----------



## Shirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I think they've uglied Gail up for tonight's episode


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2013)

Shirl said:


> YES
> I am really happy about Nick and Leanne and if owt goes wrong this time I'll never watch Corrie again. Also, I love the meerkats in corrie. I'm very happy


 
Leanne's a waste of space and I can't believe I actually feel sorry for Nick.  She's only nabbing him 'cos she can't have Peter


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 11, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I don't know what Digital Spy is but I'm about to find out
> 
> 
> eta. Oh well, nothing much


 
You get loads of gossip/spoilers off DS.  Not that I ever look of course


----------



## Espresso (Jan 11, 2013)

Yet again a wedding on Coronation St and Norris gets an invite. Why?
No bugger likes him, yet he's always a guest at every wedding there ever is.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Yet again a wedding on Coronation St and Norris gets an invite. Why?
> No bugger likes him, yet he's always a guest at every wedding there ever is.


Nobody ever does anything that makes sense in soaps


----------



## Shirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Kylie, you're just in time for the toast
Oh no, I'm not hungry


----------



## Espresso (Jan 11, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Nobody ever does anything that makes sense in soaps


Aye, true enough.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 11, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> If I was her, I'd definitely keep my doubts on the score from both David and Nick. What I'd do is confide in Gail...
> 
> :straight face:


She went one better!


----------



## harpo (Jan 11, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Yet again a wedding on Coronation St and Norris gets an invite. Why?
> No bugger likes him, yet he's always a guest at every wedding there ever is.


Norris has to be there to provide barbed asides.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome Corrie tonight 

David and Kylie!! OMG11!! Karl, Dev, Sunita LOLS!!111!!:$


----------



## Shirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Really enjoyed tonight but Karl is such an arse, I wish they would write him out.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 14, 2013)

Sunita's a cow too. At least say thanks to Dev for helping!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Really enjoyed tonight but Karl is such an arse, I wish they would write him out.


Yup.  He's boring now, and needs to die.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 15, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Sunita's a cow too. At least say thanks to Dev for helping!


They've made her a right cow  Bring the old Sunita back.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 15, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> They've made her a right cow  Bring the old Sunita back.


I like Sunita but they've made her unrecognisable. She's leaving the cobbles soon, so maybe that's why they've transformed her character.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2013)

Tyrone needs to change paint pots urgently!  That Kirtsy is going to go looking for paint.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 15, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Tyrone needs to change paint pots urgently! That Kirtsy is going to go looking for paint.


Innit. He's sailing too damned close to the wind.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Just looked him up to find out his name. Looks like he's edited his own Wikipedia page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_Rouse






			
				Wiki clean up said:
			
		

> (cur | prev) 18:24, 7 January 2013‎ Matthewedwards (talk | contribs)‎ . . (3,864 bytes) (-64)‎ . . (rmv personal opinion) (undo)


Boo!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Innit. He's sailing too damned close to the wind.


I predict he forgets to touch up the banisters, and she (furious) decides to do it...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2013)

I was _so_ sure.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't really care what happens with Tyrone and Kirsty but I'll be glad when it's over 

(((David and Kylie)))


----------



## zoooo (Jan 16, 2013)

Shirl said:


> (((David and Kylie)))


My eye did a small leak.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2013)

zoooo said:


> My eye did a small leak.


I'm afraid I laughed, because when she said she had changed her mind, instead of running towards her, he sachayed over to her with a hip sway reminiscent of Ian Waite.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 17, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I predict he forgets to touch up the banisters, and she (furious) decides to do it...


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 17, 2013)

He'd be miles better off with Alicia though. Oh hang on, that's Emmerdale.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 18, 2013)

I see that John Duttine is coming back to Corrie. He was in it a few years ago and also in 1977.
I can remember really liking him when he was in a daytime tv series in the 70's. All I can remember is that it was set around a loca newspaper but as much as I search I can't find it 
Any Corrie fans remember this?   You'll need to be ancient like me though


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I see that John Duttine is coming back to Corrie. He was in it a few years ago and also in 1977.
> I can remember really liking him when he was in a daytime tv series in the 70's. All I can remember is that it was set around a loca newspaper but as much as I search I can't find it
> Any Corrie fans remember this?  You'll need to be ancient like me though


I remember John Duttine in lots of things in the 70s.  

Also, the lass who played Poppy the barmaid a couple of years back has died.  She was only 41. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21062175


----------



## Shirl (Jan 18, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I remember John Duttine in lots of things in the 70s.
> 
> Also, the lass who played Poppy the barmaid a couple of years back has died. She was only 41. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21062175


So what was the name of the program I'm trying to remember 

Yes, I heard about the actress dying, only two weeks after being diagnosed


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 18, 2013)

John lindsay is David Arronovitchs brother. The cunt.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 18, 2013)

Shirl said:


> So what was the name of the program I'm trying to remember


Found it. It was The Outsider. Phew, it was driving me mad


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Found it. It was The Outsider. Phew, it was driving me mad


That was in the 80s, though.  After the Day of the Triffids.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 18, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> That was in the 80s, though. After the Day of the Triffids.


Mmm, well I wasn't far out  I just knew I'd watched it when my sons were young and daytime tele seemed like a good idea 
Funnily enough, 30 years on and it's starting to appeal again


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Mmm, well I wasn't far out  I just knew I'd watched it when my sons were young and daytime tele seemed like a good idea
> Funnily enough, 30 years on and it's starting to appeal again


And gin in the ironing basket.  Aw, go on.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 18, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> And gin in the ironing basket. Aw, go on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2013)

Ah, aliens doing the Corrie tune


----------



## Espresso (Jan 18, 2013)

David and Kylie fell out in the first place - resulting in her going off and shagging his brother - because she thought he was carrying on with Tina. 
So upon the reconciliation of Mr and Mrs Platt, after she decided to keep this babby, and after making sure his Mum knew that this pregnancy was to be kept quiet for a bit, what's the very, very first thing he does?
Tells Tina about it.

Holy smoke. If he was any thicker, he'd set.


----------



## harpo (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh Fizz, FIZZ, why have you let her in the house?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 18, 2013)

She's a sly one, that Kirsty


----------



## Espresso (Jan 18, 2013)

Kirsty bloody terrifies me.
Fiz is about fifty thousand times braver than me, I'd not let that lunatic across my door.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 18, 2013)

Kirsty's very good at the psychotic anger thing. Eep.
When she kissed Fizz just then I thought she might eat her face.


----------



## harpo (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes it's all very sinister.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 18, 2013)

I didn't catch all the texts she read. Was it clear what Fizz and Tyrone were planning?


----------



## ymu (Jan 18, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I didn't catch all the texts she read. Was it clear what Fizz and Tyrone were planning?


Yes. "One day until you're free" and photos of Ty's injuries.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 18, 2013)

ymu said:


> Yes. "One day until you're free" and photos of Ty's injuries.


oh shit, roll on Monday


----------



## Iguana (Jan 18, 2013)

WTF! Why has Carla given Rob a third of her business? She has proof he tried to rip her off and he is on probation. While I'd be loath to send my brother to prison I'd pretty strongly consider it if he tried to rob me of tens of thousands of pounds and then tried to ruin my livelihood because I stopped him. Oh and he hasn't got a factory, a work force, equipment or money for material, so who the fuck is giving him contracts?


----------



## moomoo (Jan 18, 2013)

I've got the same dress as Fizz.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 18, 2013)

ymu said:


> Yes. "One day until you're free" and photos of Ty's injuries.


And one like 'once you're married the baby's yours and we can be together.'

So, did she not even delete the photos of his injuries?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 18, 2013)

It really doesn't help to think too much about corrie plots does it


----------



## ymu (Jan 18, 2013)

zoooo said:


> And one like 'once you're married the baby's yours and we can be together.'
> 
> So, did she not even delete the photos of his injuries?


She was about to smash the phone with a hammer, and then came up with the plot to entrap them, so Ty has his phone and the evidence back in his possession. I think this means Kirsty will get her final comeuppance shortly. I fucking hope so. Mind you, I always want the shitty characters out so that the nice ones can get on with being happily in love. I'd make the most boring soaps ever.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 18, 2013)

ymu said:


> Mind you, I always want the shitty characters out so that the nice ones can get on with being happily in love. I'd make the most boring soaps ever.


Heh, me too. I just want everyone to be happy!


----------



## Shirl (Jan 18, 2013)

I'd be really happy if nothing ever happened in corrie. I could just watch mundane street life week after week. Ken and Deirdre bickering, Emily having the odd sherry, Rita telling Norris to put the kettle on...


----------



## ymu (Jan 18, 2013)

Corrie is the one soap that could get away with that. As reflected in the thread titles "Corrie last night" vs "Eastenders - bizarre and shit".


----------



## Iguana (Jan 19, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I'd be really happy if nothing ever happened in corrie. I could just watch mundane street life week after week. Ken and Deirdre bickering, Emily having the odd sherry, Rita telling Norris to put the kettle on...


 
I often think that. I really enjoyed the web series they did a year or two ago that was just Ken and Deirdre having chats in bed. The highlight was the one where Deirdre was worried about Liz not being able to sleep (because of Jim's failed bank robbery) when she heard her use the toilet nextdoor. I don't understand why we can't have more of that type of thing in the actual episodes.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 19, 2013)

Just catching up with last nights Corrie. 

Meh. I want Fizz and Ty to be happy. If they don't make it happen it will be shit. 

Why must there be no happy ending ALL the time.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I didn't catch all the texts she read. Was it clear what Fizz and Tyrone were planning?


Yes, including Ty getting Ruby.

I just wish I could work out what Kirsty is planning!  Not that it'll make any sense in real world terms.


----------



## ymu (Jan 19, 2013)

Ah, shit, The boy just reminded me that Kirsty saw Ty hide the phone. The evidence will not be in his possession.

Curses. 

Straightforward wedding day drama, but we don't know who will end up being believed. Ty has Fizz, Tina and Tommy. And thus by extension Rita and most of the oldsters. And Cindy Beale. And Kev, possibly Sally. The factory will split in Fizz's favour.

Come on. Kirsty cannot beat those odds.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2013)

Here's Ty in a police cell


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 19, 2013)

You just knew that when Fiz gave Ty that phone that there was gonna be a not-deleting-texts drama happening


----------



## ymu (Jan 19, 2013)

And that they could have kept it in their pants for 5 fucking weeks, so clearly there was a reason why not.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2013)

They're both so dumb, they deserve each other


----------



## Espresso (Jan 19, 2013)

Anyone with a tip top secret phone who can't put it in his pocket when he's going out of the house for the night and who actively chooses to leave it in the settee/sofa/couch, when he can be in no doubt that the person from whom he's hiding his secret phone will be in the house and more than likely sitting on this self same seating device that very bloody night is obviously a person who is too indescribably stupid for words.

Blimey, gin makes me write reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelly long sentences.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 19, 2013)

He really should've deleted the messages. And selling to Kev is . Kevin in any plotline means guaranteed triple-facepalm-cringe-fail idiocy. Kev trying to snog the physio lady in the rovers, having got the green light, obvs - that was epic


----------



## ymu (Jan 19, 2013)

I think it's really unfair to blame the inadequacies of the script writers on Fizz and Ty.

Still, Corrie have never sunk quite so low as Hollyoaks, who once had an entire family trapped in their house all day because the door had been locked and the keys left in the lock on the outside. Right in the centre of the village, and they had no friends they could call on to pop round and turn the key for them.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 19, 2013)

I still don't understand why he is selling to Kev.
Is it to get some money to pay the lawyers for his divorce or something?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 19, 2013)

Kev will spend it on a lose-money-quick 419 scam or hookers, and flowers for Sally


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I still don't understand why he is selling to Kev.
> Is it to get some money to pay the lawyers for his divorce or something?


Yes.  He told Fizz he had a plan to pay the lawyer, then in the next scene tried to sell up to Kev.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 20, 2013)

Ahhh, I see. I probably miss the point of every other scene, cos I'm always on the bloody internet at the same time.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 20, 2013)

ymu said:


> I think it's really unfair to blame the inadequacies of the script writers on Fizz and Ty.


 
I don't see why.
When Blanche was still with us and delivering some right cracking put downs and acidic comments, comments on here were all about how brilliant Blanche was; not about how gifted and talented the script writers were.  

If they don't much in the way of credit when we love a character, neither should they get the blame when a character is behaving like a fool.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 20, 2013)

ymu said:


> I think it's really unfair to blame the inadequacies of the script writers on Fizz and Ty.


 
To be fair both of them are renowned thickos of long standing so the plot kind of makes sense for them to give the game away by being as thick as  two short planks.
Let's hope the poor kid of Tyrone's gets his mums brains (and looks) just not the psychoness.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2013)

ymu said:


> I think it's really unfair to blame the inadequacies of the script writers on Fizz and Ty.
> 
> Still, Corrie have never sunk quite so low as Hollyoaks, who once had an entire family trapped in their house all day because the door had been locked and the keys left in the lock on the outside. Right in the centre of the village, and they had no friends they could call on to pop round and turn the key for them.


 
Did none of them have phones either?


----------



## Iguana (Jan 20, 2013)

How can you say poor Fiz is thick. Marrying the man who kidnapped the neighbour's daughter, who he'd previously cheated on you with, so he can help you home school your brother is not the mark of a thicko. And neither is helping him dispose of the dead body of the man who's wife you impersonated in order to steal his inheritance.


----------



## ymu (Jan 20, 2013)

Espresso said:


> I don't see why.
> When Blanche was still with us and delivering some right cracking put downs and acidic comments, comments on here were all about how brilliant Blanche was; not about how gifted and talented the script writers were.
> 
> If they don't much in the way of credit when we love a character, neither should they get the blame when a character is behaving like a fool.


I wasn't entirely serious. But when actors deliver a brilliant script brilliantly, they do deserve credit, as do the scriptwriters. When the script is shit, the scriptwriters are to blame regardless.


----------



## ymu (Jan 20, 2013)

Iguana said:


> How can you say poor Fiz is thick. Marrying the man who kidnapped the neighbour's daughter, who he'd previously cheated on you with, so he can help you home school your brother is not the mark of a thicko. And neither is helping him dispose of the dead body of the man who's wife you impersonated in order to steal his inheritance.


I prefer to think of her as too lovely for her own good.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 21, 2013)

Not long now folks.


----------



## ymu (Jan 21, 2013)

Ulp.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 21, 2013)

I am afraid already. Eek!


----------



## Shirl (Jan 21, 2013)

Has Gail started wearing a wig? It looks like it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh noooooooooooooooooo!

I have to rewind it back to beginning now as have to wake himself up, but missed recording first 10 minutes.  What happened in first 10 minutes?


----------



## Shirl (Jan 21, 2013)

lewis altered an order for the bistro to make Gail look stupid. Now else much


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 21, 2013)

Shirl said:


> lewis altered an order for the bistro to make Gail look stupid. Now else much


 
Turns out it didn't video 

Will have to watch it on +1 instead


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't understand why this Tyrone fella is marrying the nutter. Why not just leave her and get a paternity test? He has rights as the father whether they're married or not.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 21, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> I don't understand why this Tyrone fella is marrying the nutter. Why not just leave her and get a paternity test? He has rights as the father whether they're married or not.


That wouldn't fall within the rules of soap bonkersness


----------



## Espresso (Jan 21, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> I don't understand why this Tyrone fella is marrying the nutter. Why not just leave her and get a paternity test? He has rights as the father whether they're married or not.


 
And if anyone should know that, it's Tyrone. It's not five minutes since Kevin did just exactly that to prove to Tyrone that BabyJack was a Webster and not a Dobbs.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 21, 2013)

That was pretty nuts, wonder what madness will happen next?! Kirsty's got to do something scary mad, surely...


----------



## Shirl (Jan 21, 2013)

Does everyone else just leave Caroline bloody Quentin on and go online 'til corrie comes back on?  Or just me


----------



## Espresso (Jan 21, 2013)

I did the washing up and put a wash on.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh noes, not a dirty internet paedo?


----------



## Espresso (Jan 21, 2013)

I bet he's her Dad.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 21, 2013)

Well that would be preferable.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 21, 2013)

Coronation St had Sarah Louise meeting a creepy pervo off the internet when she was a bit of a kid, I seem to recall.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 21, 2013)

God, Gail's thick.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 21, 2013)

Randy Gail


----------



## zoooo (Jan 21, 2013)

Phew! Dad it is.
(Or is he...)


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 21, 2013)

Bit of an anticlimax all round tbh


----------



## Espresso (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't think Tyrone will be watching Lewis.
He'll be too busy being battered senseless by the rabid lunatic in the lovely frock.


----------



## ymu (Jan 21, 2013)

That was boring.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah it was. Didn't hit the spot


----------



## Iguana (Jan 21, 2013)

Any chance Gail is actually on to Lewis and is leading him a merry dance?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 21, 2013)

That thought had occurred to me too. The storyline is definitely groundwork for something major - it's Gail ffs, she always gets the shitty end of the stick


----------



## zoooo (Jan 21, 2013)

I wish she was, that would be amazing.


----------



## ymu (Jan 22, 2013)

Iguana said:


> Any chance Gail is actually on to Lewis and is leading him a merry dance?


None whatsoever.

Deserves it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2013)

The Kirtsy/Ty storyline is just too stupid even in Soap-Rules parallel reality. And it's boring. I'm just fed up with the continual far-fetched set backs. (They've done the domestic abuse issue a serious disservice).

And the Lewis set-up is too ridiculous for words. He's doing what Gail has always suspected him of doing, but she can't see it. And he's doing it to get her back for thinking he was doing it to Audrey. Fuck off.  Just fuck off.

I also don't care about Faye. Or Owen.

Let's get back to some proper character-based stuff. Not fantasy-land sensationalism.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 22, 2013)

Iguana said:


> Any chance Gail is actually on to Lewis and is leading him a merry dance?


 
This is Gail we're talking about - i vERY much doubt it!! Although it would make a great storyline


----------



## susie12 (Jan 22, 2013)

The whole Windass (?) family seem pretty pointless and dull.  Gail is both repellent and completely thick.  Lewis just needs a twirly moustache and a cape but at least he has a personality, unlike Ava, Stella and Owen.  Oh and the other one Sunita is with.  Carl.  Waste of space.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 23, 2013)

Seven o'clock tonight, remember!
Or, put another way - NOW!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 23, 2013)

OMG Eileen is such an old bag!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 23, 2013)

I love all the gossipy bitchiness and taking sides etc


----------



## Espresso (Jan 23, 2013)

Eileen's a fine one to be jumping to conclusions based on nowt. 
It's not that long ago people thought she'd murdered her boyfriend's blinking wife with a toaster.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Seven o'clock tonight, remember!
> Or, put another way - NOW!


 
Have just come to say I missed it and why didn't anyone bump to remind us 

Will watch on +1


----------



## aqua (Jan 23, 2013)

Urgh am so very bored of the Tyrone/Kirsty storyline now. Think I'm going to stop watching for a while again


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah her unhinged psycho thing is a bit tedious, and Ty's bungling nice guy too.

Two wedding fails in quick succession is pushing things a bit too far Tbh

Moar Barlow, Platt etc shenanigans!


----------



## ymu (Jan 23, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Eileen's a fine one to be jumping to conclusions based on nowt.
> It's not that long ago people thought she'd murdered her boyfriend's blinking wife with a toaster.


Its hardly based on nowt. I, for one, am delighted that the lying cunt is being believed and getting unconditional support. This is as it should be.

It was very predictable that the story would take this turn (after the warm-up with Deirdre a few weeks ago), but it's kind of annoying how many of these sorts of soap story-lines include false allegations when in real life they are so rare.

Thumbs-up for tackling domestic violence suffered by men. Thumbs down for using the false accusation from a manipulative lying bitch meme on the way.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 23, 2013)

Aghhh this storyline is so frustrating. 

Now we're going to be subjected to a load of trial crap as Ty fights to clear his name. 

Will he go to jail? Won't he? Will we still give a fuck?


----------



## Looby (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone watching the NTAs? Kirsty looked well sinister when she didn't win best newcomer!


----------



## ymu (Jan 23, 2013)

Poor woman's going to be stereotyped for the rest of her life.

I bumped into the serial killer from Hollyoaks when I was getting off the train once, and had a teeny tiny moment of panic before my brain kicked in. 

E2A: Just remembered Hollyoaks has managed to have two serial killers in its short life.  I mean the first one, Toby. Young, sexy, blond, mother issues. The other one is too well known as an actor for the association to stick quite the same.


----------



## ymu (Jan 23, 2013)

Classic Mail story here:

Corrie star plays down 'attack' by soap fan over on-screen affair with schoolgirl



> The bemused actor said: 'I have never been grabbed in a headlock by anyone.
> 
> 'Occasionally people will make jokey comments about John - particularly throughout the Rosie storyline - but it is always in good humour and I have never felt threatened.
> 
> ...


 
By 'plays down' they appear to mean "we made it up".


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 23, 2013)

missed it. I hate it when they don't advertise these time changes properly


----------



## keithy (Jan 23, 2013)

I hate all the storylines at the moment.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 23, 2013)

ymu said:


> Poor woman's going to be stereotyped for the rest of her life.
> 
> I bumped into the serial killer from Hollyoaks when I was getting off the train once, and had a teeny tiny moment of panic before my brain kicked in.


 
I know that feeling.
I once saw the man who plays Peter Barlow and I remember thinking "There he goes, bold as brass; the bigamist" with a mental lip curl.
Then I mentally slapped myself round the chops for being a twit.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 23, 2013)

I saw Dr. Legg on a train once. I was quite thrilled.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 25, 2013)

I've had to leave the room.  I can't take Corrie atm.  I've watched it for decades, too.


----------



## Geri (Jan 25, 2013)

I realise that it's a soap and therefore not true, but I can't believe that so few people believe Tyrone


----------



## ymu (Jan 25, 2013)

Would it be better if they had everyone assuming she was lying straight off?

Way to fuck up a potentially decent domestic violence story-line. They're reacting as they should be, to a very rare incident where accusations of domestic violence are false. Great way to wind us up. Shit way to deal with the topic.


----------



## Looby (Jan 25, 2013)

ymu said:


> Would it be better if they had everyone assuming she was lying straight off?
> 
> Way to fuck up a potentially decent domestic violence story-line. They're reacting as they should be, to a very rare incident where accusations of domestic violence are false. Great way to wind us up. Shit way to deal with the topic.



Yeah, it's been handled well until now but they just wanted to milk more bloody drama out of it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sally Webster is classic, with her snobby, snide comments! 

The Tyrone / Kirsty thing is getting boring now. In fact, Corrie is a bit shit in general atm. Still gonna watch though.


----------



## ymu (Jan 26, 2013)

They've got far too many melodramatic storylines running simultaneously. No space left for what makes Corrie good.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 27, 2013)

i loved Sally's comments to Sophie about how she's too compassionate and nice and should look for the bad in people


----------



## Shirl (Jan 27, 2013)

Another one here who's thinking of dumping Corrie for a while. I'll give it one more week to get better then....


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 27, 2013)

i don't have the will power to give up Corrie i'm afraid. Even if if some of the storys are a bit pants at the moment. The odd one-liners make up for it.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 28, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> I don't understand why this Tyrone fella is marrying the nutter. Why not just leave her and get a paternity test? He has rights as the father whether they're married or not.


I think the, extremely rubbish, argument is that she'll run away with Ruby before he has a chance to get the lawyers involved.


----------



## aqua (Jan 28, 2013)

redsquirrel said:


> I think the, extremely rubbish, argument is that she'll run away with Ruby before he has a chance to get the lawyers involved.


or you know, whilst he was pretending it was all ok he could have actually got some real advice before she left

I hate this storyline because it just is so full of bullshit. A great chance to do a serious subject lost


----------



## aqua (Jan 28, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> i don't have the will power to give up Corrie i'm afraid. Even if if some of the storys are a bit pants at the moment. The odd one-liners make up for it.


I'm probably also incapable of giving up but at the moment if I miss it I don't mind - that's always a tell tale sign I'm fed up of it tbh


----------



## crustychick (Jan 28, 2013)

redsquirrel said:


> I think the, extremely rubbish, argument is that she'll run away with Ruby before he has a chance to get the lawyers involved.


I think it was that he would have needed the nutter's permission for a paternity test to be carried out...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 28, 2013)

aqua said:


> I hate this storyline because it just is so full of bullshit. A great chance to do a serious subject lost


Exactly.  The convoluted bollocks they've inserted to make their plot work just makes the whole situation look far-fetched. Which is not at all helpful for people in real-life situations. There's plenty of ways there could have been drama and tension without resorting to half-baked gibberish.


----------



## aqua (Jan 28, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Exactly. The convoluted bollocks they've inserted to make their plot work just makes the whole situation look far-fetched. Which is not at all helpful for people in real-life situations. There's plenty of ways there could have been drama and tension without resorting to half-baked gibberish.


the conversation between kevin and tyrone was a brilliant chance to deal with people not believing, why did they have to delete all the photos? come on, this is 2013 ffs, most phones auto-sync with an online store ffs

kevin, whilst I hate him, is the perfect character for not belieiving such a story, instead it feels half done and pathetic. And who, if they're THAT desperate, wouldn't seek their own legal advice? 

pathetic, truly pathetic


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 28, 2013)

_You proved yourself unfit to him._


----------



## ash (Jan 28, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> _You proved yourself unfit to him._


Classic, as was Deirdre's 'do you want a sandwich Steve' another great food one liner from the stuffed marrow Queen


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 28, 2013)

ash said:


> Classic, as was Deirdre's 'do you want a sandwich Steve' another great food one liner from the stuffed marrow Queen


I loved that scene.  And then Ken chipping in about Amy's homework.  _That's_ what makes Corrie great.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 28, 2013)

Tonights episode was a bit of light relief from the Tyrone/ Kirsty/Fizz rubbish. Gail is giving excellent value just now.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 28, 2013)

I liked David's repeated 'it's disgusting'.


----------



## ymu (Jan 29, 2013)

_We all knew you were desperate but ..._


----------



## barney_pig (Jan 29, 2013)

Aim lucky in that my wife will keep watching, but for now I will not be. Someone shout when the Tyrone thing is over


----------



## aqua (Jan 29, 2013)

I gave up with it last night, I'll go back to half watching the omnibus at the weekend until the storylines pick up again and this kirsty/tyrone thing is over.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 29, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> i don't have the will power to give up Corrie i'm afraid. Even if if some of the storys are a bit pants at the moment. The odd one-liners make up for it.


 
There was a funny line in it from Craig Charles about 'slipping in to a korma'. Tought I was watching Red Dwarf for a bit


----------



## zoooo (Jan 30, 2013)

Yay, it FINALLY got interesting!


----------



## ymu (Jan 30, 2013)

Yebbut ... I'm cheering on Lewis.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 30, 2013)

aqua said:


> I gave up with it last night, I'll go back to half watching the omnibus at the weekend until the storylines pick up again and this kirsty/tyrone thing is over.


 


zoooo said:


> Yay, it FINALLY got interesting!


----------



## Shirl (Jan 30, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>


I'm not giving up yet


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 30, 2013)

what happened? Was out this evening. Or are you being sarcastic...


----------



## ymu (Jan 30, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> what happened? Was out this evening. Or are you being sarcastic...


If Lewis had a moustache, he'd be twirling it in a sinister fashion.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> what happened? Was out this evening. Or are you being sarcastic...


No sarcasm. An actual thing happened!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 30, 2013)

lewis is a hilarious baddie comedy character. So any new developments? Or just another step towards nabbing all Gails money?


----------



## ymu (Jan 30, 2013)

Proper sinister comedy villain. Not the boring lothario shit.


----------



## ymu (Jan 30, 2013)

Spoiler



I ain't gonna spoil it.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## ymu (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Spymaster (Jan 30, 2013)

If Kylie doesn't go straight to Nick and tell him what Lewis said, I'm going to get annoyed with them again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm looking at the spoilers now on DS


----------



## moomoo (Jan 30, 2013)

I missed it! What happened?????


----------



## Shirl (Jan 31, 2013)

moomoo said:


> I missed it! What happened?????


Won't it be on again today moomoo? I thought it was on in the afternoon the day after although I usually watch it on my laptop if I miss an episode. I could tell you what happened but it really is worth watching for yourself this time


----------



## moomoo (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh I don't know how to watch it again!


----------



## ymu (Jan 31, 2013)

moomoo said:


> Oh I don't know how to watch it again!


https://www.itv.com/itvplayer/coronation-street/30-01-2013


----------



## moomoo (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh thank you! I'll have to watch it on my phone. Lol


----------



## susie12 (Jan 31, 2013)

I just can't believe Gail is so incredibly thick.  Mind you her track record with men is pretty shoddy.


----------



## ymu (Jan 31, 2013)

moomoo said:


> Oh thank you! I'll have to watch it on my phone. Lol


I'm not sure, but you might have to download an app to view on mobiles. It should be simple enough to do.

If your kids have a games console, you might be able to watch it on TV via that.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 1, 2013)

So Lewis is providing video recorded evidence of theft and fraud. How thoughtful of him.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 1, 2013)

I just watched that episode on my computer. It is a good way to do it, you can skip through all the boring bits and just get to the progression of the story.


----------



## Geri (Feb 1, 2013)

Tonight's second episode is a corker! 

I missed the earlier one though.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 1, 2013)

Geri said:


> Tonight's second episode is a corker!
> 
> I missed the earlier one though.


Yes I just watched that second one on my mobile with the ITV app. Couldn't skip the adverts like you can on the computer. Yes it really was a corker.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2013)

Geri said:


> Tonight's second episode is a corker!
> 
> I missed the earlier one though.


It had some great moments.  I loved the line about Roy playing with his Dinkies.

And David trying to cheer his Mum up, then saying "When you put it that way...".


----------



## Shirl (Feb 2, 2013)

Best corrie for ages. Pity they had to stick bloody Tyrone and Fizz in there though.

There was one instant when David's face was an absolute picture, can't remember what caused it though.


----------



## susie12 (Feb 2, 2013)

I think Lewis said he looked like a weasel. Spot on tbf.


----------



## keithy (Feb 2, 2013)

I love the olives everywhere


----------



## youngian (Feb 3, 2013)

ymu said:


> Proper sinister comedy villain. Not the boring lothario shit.


 
He could morph into Terry Thomas at this rate. This is a good thing of course.


----------



## ymu (Feb 3, 2013)

Pleasantly surprised that they managed to make Audrey happy about it.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 4, 2013)

She still wants to bone him.


----------



## ymu (Feb 4, 2013)

I guess that's my point, really. This storyline looked like it could not help but devastate Audrey as well as Gail, not only because conning Gail would plant new doubts in her (Audrey's) mind about having trusted him after he conned her the first time, but also because it turned out to involve seducing Gail.

I couldn't see how we were supposed to reconcile Lewis the reformed character with hurting Audrey on the way to getting revenge on Gail.

And now I can.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 4, 2013)

Is it wrong that I am laughing my socks off at Gail's plight?
I am also highly amused that Tracy Barlow thinks she's too good to be packing knickers under Kirk (Ooo-er Mrs )


----------



## bigbry (Feb 5, 2013)

Tyrone to Fizz on Monday night's Corrie "I'm going to runaway with Ruby abroad where no one can find us".

So she's got a passport has she, Tyrone, or do you think you can steal her birth certificate do you ?  The birth certificate that you're not on and therefore wouldn't be able to apply for a passport with.

Don't script writer's try to put a vague hint of credibility in their story lines ? Obviously not !


----------



## harpo (Feb 5, 2013)

It's a great revenge twist, Audrey offering to help David and Kylie buy Gail's house.  But when the Kylie/David/Nick triangle unravels, then what?  If by some chance the mortgage has to be in Kylie's name and she is then cast out into the cold, the entire Potter line is fucked.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 5, 2013)

bigbry said:


> Tyrone to Fizz on Monday night's Corrie "I'm going to runaway with Ruby abroad where no one can find us".
> 
> So she's got a passport has she, Tyrone, or do you think you can steal her birth certificate do you ? The birth certificate that you're not on and therefore wouldn't be able to apply for a passport with.
> 
> Don't script writer's try to put a vague hint of credibility in their story lines ? Obviously not !


Maybe he plans to pop her in a rucksack.


----------



## Geri (Feb 5, 2013)

Or maybe he thinks Wales is abroad.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 5, 2013)

In Coronation St land, Liverpool and Leicester are abroad.
The only places anyone ever goes to and comes back from are London or Blackpool. Once you get past the end of Bessie St you are doooooooooooooooooomed. I think you get eaten by dragons or something.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 6, 2013)

bigbry said:


> Don't script writer's try to put a vague hint of credibility in their story lines ? Obviously not !


No.  They always put people in charge of the stories they least understand.

And absolutely nobody who writes for Corrie has ever done a VAT return.  They don't know what it entails or when they are done.  It's in their interview:  "Do you understand VAT?" "_No_". "Good, you're in".


----------



## Libertad (Feb 6, 2013)

(((Steve's beard)))


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 6, 2013)

Libertad said:


> (((Steve's beard)))


Steve's losing a bit of weight, isn't he?


----------



## Libertad (Feb 6, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Steve's losing a bit of weight, isn't he?


 
That's because Sergei's found his biscuit stash at StreetCars.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 6, 2013)

Libertad said:


> That's because Sergei's found his biscuit stash at StreetCars.


But there's still chips:

_Potatoes?  From ground?  With dirt?_


----------



## Shirl (Feb 6, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> But there's still chips:
> 
> _Potatoes? From ground? With dirt?_


 
 there's been times recently when the meerkats have been the only thing worth watching on corrie


----------



## Geri (Feb 6, 2013)

I notice Max is getting the Sophie & Rosie treatment, i.e. baked beans on toast for tea every night.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 6, 2013)

Espresso said:


> In Coronation St land, Liverpool and Leicester are abroad.
> The only places anyone ever goes to and comes back from are London or Blackpool. Once you get past the end of Bessie St you are doooooooooooooooooomed. I think you get eaten by dragons or something.


 
There was one female character who went off to live in France very suddenly (can't remember her name - she had mental problems at one time). There was nothing to suggest that she could speak French, had been learning it or even knew anyone in France. She just got on a train and left, I think with a little child.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 6, 2013)

Shirl said:


> there's been times recently when the meerkats have been the only thing worth watching on corrie


 
Them and that immense ginger cat.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 6, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> There was one female character who went off to live in France very suddenly (can't remember her name - she had mental problems at one time). There was nothing to suggest that she could speak French, had been learning it or even knew anyone in France. She just got on a train and left, I think with a little child.


 
Claire, I think you mean.
If that is who you mean, she was Ashley's widow. She went on the run to France with the two boys after she'd attacked Tracy for a reason which escapes me now. She was aided and abetted in her departure by all sorts of people and I think the Weatherfield coppers wanted to question her in connection with the assault, but seeing as they are about as much use as a dead dog, nothing ever came of it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 6, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Steve's losing a bit of weight, isn't he?


 
I thought you'd given up on Corrie?  Did the lovely Gail tempt you back?


----------



## harpo (Feb 6, 2013)

On at 9.30 tonight, in case anyone didn't realise.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 6, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Claire, I think you mean.
> If that is who you mean, she was Ashley's widow. She went on the run to France with the two boys after she'd attacked Tracy for a reason which escapes me now. She was aided and abetted in her departure by all sorts of people and I think the Weatherfield coppers wanted to question her in connection with the assault, but seeing as they are about as much use as a dead dog, nothing ever came of it.


Yes now you mention it that's right. But who would need a reason to attack Tracy? She is a most hateful character. I think there was a tussle in a doorway and Tracy ended up unconscious. As for the Weatherfield police being not much use, remember they are fictional characters like the rest of them and they can be as useful or useless as the scriptwriters want them to be on any occasion. I don't think there has been a character build up about the local police except for individuals. Thanks for the info.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 6, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I thought you'd given up on Corrie? Did the lovely Gail tempt you back?


No, I was _annoyed_ with Corrie.


----------



## ash (Feb 6, 2013)

Gail's squashed hamster pouches in her drunken stupor on the settee - brilliant


----------



## Shirl (Feb 7, 2013)

I've just caught up with last night's corrie  
Can someone please give me a good reason to carry on watching this shite


----------



## Libertad (Feb 7, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I've just caught up with last night's corrie
> Can someone please give me a good reason to carry on watching this shite


 
May I direct your attention to post #4481 ?


----------



## ymu (Feb 7, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I've just caught up with last night's corrie
> Can someone please give me a good reason to carry on watching this shite


 
No.

Sorry.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 7, 2013)

Libertad said:


> May I direct your attention to post #4481 ?


Arh, yes. The meerkats and the immense ginger cat  Corrie may become the first and only program that I've watched just for the adverts and the titles


----------



## crustychick (Feb 7, 2013)

Seriously, how stupid is tyrone


----------



## Iguana (Feb 7, 2013)

bigbry said:


> So she's got a passport has she, Tyrone, or do you think you can steal her birth certificate do you ? The birth certificate that you're not on and therefore wouldn't be able to apply for a passport with.
> Don't script writer's try to put a vague hint of credibility in their story lines ? Obviously not !


 
He is planning on going to Ireland so would only need a passport if he was travelling on an airline that insisted on one, it's not legally necessary to have a passport when travelling between Ireland and the UK. Presumably he's planning on taking a ferry so under normal circumstances wouldn't need one. Though when a child goes missing the police would be watching the ferryports and a white man with a mixed race baby won't slip through unnoticed.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 8, 2013)

Urgh, god, I hate Gail and her simpering face. Bleh.


----------



## Looby (Feb 8, 2013)

Gail really reminds me of my mum. Manipulative, simpering and just dreadful.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't like Owen, but I kind of hate Faye.


----------



## Geri (Feb 13, 2013)

Is that the quickest house sale ever?


----------



## Shirl (Feb 14, 2013)

Geri said:


> Is that the quickest house sale ever?


It's a bit stupid isn't it. Fastest house sale plus presumably everything in the house belongs to Gail, not just the things they've been squabbling over. It's just more unbelievable bollocks. (I know most of it is unbelievable bollocks but sometimes they just go too far)


----------



## Shirl (Feb 14, 2013)

I still have a bit of a thing for John Duttine so I hope he stays around and doesn't turn out to be bonkers or anything.


----------



## aqua (Feb 14, 2013)

who is John Duttine?

I have missed a few now, but I'm not actually missing it. I'm so bored of Tyrone/Kirsty/Fizz, I'm bored of Gail and her stupid offspring.

It needs a rocket up it atm


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 14, 2013)

Shirl said:
			
		

> I still have a bit of a thing for John Duttine so I hope he stays around and doesn't turn out to be bonkers or anything.



Was he in it last night? I had to give up on it when Tyrone was being interviewed.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 15, 2013)

Yikes. Looks like they're going to have to write Kevin Webster out. :/ (According to BBC news site he's been charged for child sex offences.)
Will they somehow make out he went to jail for helping Tyrone?


----------



## Iguana (Feb 15, 2013)

19 charges, including rape of a child. They'll have to kill him off screen.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 15, 2013)

Fucking Nora...


----------



## Maidmarian (Feb 15, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Fucking Nora...


I know ! 
Pope' Meteors & now KEVIN !!!


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 15, 2013)

Was there not another Corrie paedo charge years ago?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

Maybe he'll be charged with conspiracy to kidnap Ty's kid 

Except he'd probably only get a short sentence for that, so I suppose Sally's going to hace to kill him or he'll have an accident in the garage


----------



## og ogilby (Feb 15, 2013)

If they are going to drop his character, I think they'll just make the decision and that will be that, rather than making up a story line that lets him bow out gracefully. Like they did with Les Batersby.


----------



## killer b (Feb 15, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Was there not another Corrie paedo charge years ago?


last year. frank the rapist (currently going through court i believe).

my boss mentioned this morning a corrie actor who got accused of fiddling kids in swimming pools, but acquitted, only to confess on his death bed. can't remember who it was though sorry.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 15, 2013)

killer b said:


> last year. frank the rapist (currently going through court i believe).
> 
> my boss mentioned this morning a corrie actor who got accused of fiddling kids in swimming pools, but acquitted, only to confess on his death bed. can't remember who it was though sorry.


 
That's the one!


----------



## zoooo (Feb 15, 2013)

Apparently they're not going to have him on screen from now on (but also suggesting they'd have him back if he was found innocent). I guess they must be doing some panic refilming of any upcoming important scenes he was in, with different people??
Complicated stuff.

Is it on tonight? Be interesting to see if he's on it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Apparently they're not going to have him on screen from now on (but also suggesting they'd have him back if he was found innocent). I guess they must be doing some panic refilming of any upcoming important scenes with different people??
> Complicated stuff.


 
but isn't it filmed weeks ahead?

I'm sure Benders if filmed two months ahead, what about Corrie?


----------



## zoooo (Feb 15, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> but isn't it filmed weeks ahead?


I should think so, at least eight weeks or so, like you say.


----------



## og ogilby (Feb 15, 2013)

They should have him in court after having filmed two outcomes, guilty and not guilty. Also, have it screened to coincide with the real life trail.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 15, 2013)

Hehe.
I bet they'll do something really low-key and say Kevin's had to go away and visit an ill relative.


----------



## tony.c (Feb 15, 2013)

killer b said:


> last year. frank the rapist (currently going through court i believe).
> 
> my boss mentioned this morning a corrie actor who got accused of fiddling kids in swimming pools, but acquitted, only to confess on his death bed. can't remember who it was though sorry.


Wasn't it the actor who played Len Fairclough?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2013)

It was len yes.


----------



## tony.c (Feb 15, 2013)

At the time there was a Cadbury's advert with the jingle 'A finger of fudge is just enough to give the kids a treat'.
Football fans adapted that to name him.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2013)

Lennard replaced 'dirty old man' in my circle. How will the cockneys respond i wonder?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

tony.c said:


> At the time there was a Cadbury's advert with the jingle 'A finger of fudge is just enough to give the kids a treat'.
> Football fans adapted that to name him.


 
It's full of Cadbury's goodness and very small and neat, a finger of fudge is just enough to give your kids a treat.  I loved Fudge


----------



## og ogilby (Feb 15, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Kevin's had to go away and visit an ill relative.


Poor relative. If things don't go well for Kev, it could turn out to be a very long illness.


----------



## tony.c (Feb 15, 2013)

I still like those Cadbury fudge fingers, but my GP tells me I have to lay off the sweets.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

tony.c said:


> I still do, but my GP tells me I have to lay off the sweets.


 
It's because they make you talk too much


----------



## tony.c (Feb 15, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's because they make you talk too much


Yeah - it's the sugar rush.


----------



## tony.c (Feb 15, 2013)

The actor who plays Lloyd (Craig Charles) was charged jointly with rape in 1994, but acquitted when it came to trial in 1995, having spent months in custody.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

tony.c said:


> Yeah - it's the sugar rush.


 
You're very chatty today.  Your post count is going to zoom up


----------



## tony.c (Feb 15, 2013)

It's the sunshine, always makes me livelier.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

tony.c said:


> It's the sunshine, always makes me livelier.


 
So I'm guessing the last 6+ years have been a bit lacking in sunshine


----------



## youngian (Feb 15, 2013)

tony.c said:


> At the time there was a Cadbury's advert with the jingle 'A finger of fudge is just enough to give the kids a treat'.
> Football fans adapted that to name him.


 
Yes I remember my parents taking me to see Mike Read and telling that one, although I didn't fully get it.
It might make a comeback now, along with jokes already circulating about kevin Webster busy working on a 14 year old escort


----------



## tony.c (Feb 15, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So I'm guessing the last 6+ years have been a bit lacking in sunshine


Had to go abroad for sunshine. I'm on leave from work at the moment, but cancelled my holiday when snow shut Heathrow two weeks ago.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## zoooo (Feb 15, 2013)

tony.c said:


> The actor who plays Lloyd (Craig Charles) was charged jointly with rape in 1994, but acquitted when it came to trial in 1995, having spent months in custody.


He is totes innocent. Mainly because I like him.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 15, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Was he in it last night? I had to give up on it when Tyrone was being interviewed.


He brought the daughter back after she sneaked off again. I can't remember if that was Wednesday or not.


----------



## tony.c (Feb 15, 2013)

zoooo said:


> He is totes innocent. Mainly because I like him.


You were on the jury then?


----------



## zoooo (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## og ogilby (Feb 15, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Can someone please give me a good reason to carry on watching this shite


I think the Manchester police did a good job last night of making it more interesting.

Bums on seats for tonight's episodes, just to see how they handle it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

og ogilby said:


> I think the Manchester police did a good job last night of making it more interesting.
> 
> Bums on seats for tonight's episodes, just to see how they handle it.


 
Was there a Corrie on last night?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2013)

It's  not live.


----------



## tony.c (Feb 15, 2013)

Shirl said:


> He brought the daughter back after she sneaked off again. I can't remember if that was Wednesday or not.


Nah. that was last Friday, after the police came to see him and suggested he might have let Tyrone take the baby.
He hasn't been in it this week.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 15, 2013)

tony.c said:


> Nah. that was last Friday, after the police came to see him and suggested he might have let Tyrone take the baby.
> He hasn't been in it this week.


It was definitely this week that Tim took Fay home, if it wasn't Wednesday it was Monday.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 15, 2013)

Shirl said:


> It was definitely this week that Tim took Fay home, if it wasn't Wednesday it was Monday.


_Tim_ is John Duttine?  No way!


----------



## tony.c (Feb 15, 2013)

Shirl said:


> It was definitely this week that Tim took Fay home, if it wasn't Wednesday it was Monday.


Tim might have taken Fay home this week, but Kev took her home last Friday, and he hasn't been on since.
I did a fast forward through the last 4 episodes on my SkyHD+ catch up - how sad is that?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 15, 2013)

Iguana said:


> 19 charges, including rape of a child. They'll have to kill him off screen.


They'll push him in front of a tram in Blackpool, but we'll only see it from a distance, and it'll be a stunt double.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> They'll push him in front of a tram in Blackpool, but we'll only see it from a distance, and it'll be a stunt double.


 
I think a car falling on him in the garage would be better


----------



## zoooo (Feb 15, 2013)

JOE Duttine is in Corrie. John is someone else!


----------



## Shirl (Feb 15, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> _Tim_ is John Duttine? No way!


You're right and I'm wrong. It's his son, Joe. No wonder I thought he'd changed a lot. Not to mention he was a lot younger


----------



## Shirl (Feb 15, 2013)

tony.c said:


> Tim might have taken Fay home this week, but Kev took her home last Friday, and he hasn't been on since.
> I did a fast forward through the last 4 episodes on my SkyHD+ catch up - how sad is that?


I was always talking about Tim


----------



## zoooo (Feb 15, 2013)

Ooh, they're related? I thought it was just a coincidence.


----------



## og ogilby (Feb 15, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> They'll push him in front of a tram in Blackpool, but we'll only see it from a distance, and it'll be a stunt double.


I think your average Corrie viewer would rather see him stoned to death, or hung by his goolies on the Red Wreck.


----------



## tony.c (Feb 15, 2013)

Shirl said:


> He brought the daughter back after she sneaked off again. I can't remember if that was Wednesday or not.


I rest my case.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2013)

og ogilby said:


> I think your average Corrie viewer would rather see him stoned to death, or hung by his goolies on the Red Wreck.


Rec. As in recreation. Sorry.


----------



## tony.c (Feb 15, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think a car falling on him in the garage would be better


Kirsty could murder him and frame Fiz.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2013)

Fizz. Sorry.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 15, 2013)

tony.c said:


> I rest my case.


yes, the daughter called FAYE 

edited to add the E


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

tony.c said:


> Kirsty could murder him and frame Fiz.


 
How and whereand with what weapon?


----------



## zoooo (Feb 15, 2013)

Suck his blood out through his eyes. She's totally capable.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 15, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Rec. As in recreation. Sorry.


Never apologize for providing education.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Suck his blood out through his eyes. She's totally capable.


 
I'd like a storyline involving Fay and Kevin, 'cos I can't stand Fay.  Maybe Kevin could accidentally get run over saving Fay


----------



## og ogilby (Feb 15, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Never apologize for providing education.


I was actually grateful, but I wasn't going to thank him.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 15, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'd like a storyline involving Fay and Kevin, 'cos I can't stand Fay. Maybe Kevin could accidentally get run over saving Fay


Run over spectacularly _failing_ to save Faye!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 15, 2013)

og ogilby said:


> I was actually grateful, but I wasn't going to thank him.


Never thank your teacher.  A surly glare is customary.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Run over spectacularly _failing_ to save Faye!


 
That would be even better


----------



## og ogilby (Feb 15, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Fizz. Sorry.


It is in fact Fiz. Sorry.

http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0051512/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

You spell it how you like og, it's not like it's her real name


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2013)

og ogilby said:


> It is in fact Fiz. Sorry.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0051512/


Look what's just happened - would you believe her?


----------



## og ogilby (Feb 15, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Look what's just happened - would you believe her?


And there was me thinking you might reply with a thanks for educating you.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 15, 2013)

thanks for educating me


----------



## Iguana (Feb 15, 2013)

I guess Bill Webster will be having another heart attack and Auntie Pam will need some help looking after him.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

Oooh, there's going to be a fire at the Rovers.  Maybe that's how Kevin'll be killed off?


----------



## og ogilby (Feb 15, 2013)

Iguana said:


> I guess Bill Webster will be having another heart attack and Auntie Pam will need some help looking after him.


And Tyrone could cogsy bagsy baby Jack as a booby prize.


----------



## tony.c (Feb 15, 2013)

Fay had beans on toast for her tea.......again. She should complain to her social worker.


----------



## tony.c (Feb 15, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How and whereand with what weapon?


She could release the brake lever thingy when he's under the hydraulic ramp, after all she sabotaged the safety cut out so Fiz got stitched up by her sewing machine.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 15, 2013)

I am SOOO excited about Roy, Ken and Denis going to the casino


----------



## Shirl (Feb 15, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oooh, there's going to be a fire at the Rovers. Maybe that's how Kevin'll be killed off?


How do you know that?


----------



## tony.c (Feb 15, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I am SOOO excited about Roy, Ken and Denis going to the casino


No it's just Roy (and his mother?).


----------



## Shirl (Feb 15, 2013)

tony.c said:


> No it's just Roy (and his mother?).


No it's not. it's Roy, Ken and Denis


----------



## tony.c (Feb 15, 2013)

Nah Roy was just testing his system on Ken and Denis.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

Shirl said:


> How do you know that?


 
Just got today's Mirror

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/coronation-street-rovers-return-fire-1711096

*DO NOT READ IF YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW WHO DIES*

UNLESS YOU CAN'T STAND sUNITA AND WANT RID OF HER


----------



## og ogilby (Feb 15, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oooh, there's going to be a fire at the Rovers. Maybe that's how Kevin'll be killed off?


I doubt they'll kill Kev off, unless he's convicted in court. If he gets off I would like to see him back on the street.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

og ogilby said:


> I doubt they'll kill Kev off, unless he's convicted in court. If he gets off I would like to see him back on the street.


 
Then maybe he'll burn in the fire, be admitted to ICU, and stay there while the court case is on, and if found guilty, suddenly take a turn for the worse


----------



## Shirl (Feb 15, 2013)

tony.c said:


> Nah Roy was just testing his system on Ken and Denis.


I don't agree but maybe you have read something that says otherwise. I really hope it is the 3 of them because the idea of that is exactly what I love about Corrie


----------



## tony.c (Feb 15, 2013)

We'll find out soon enough.


----------



## tony.c (Feb 15, 2013)

OK you were right.
This time.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 15, 2013)

Royston has "methods"


----------



## Shirl (Feb 15, 2013)

"Take your coat off mother, I think we're stopping"


----------



## Shirl (Feb 15, 2013)

tony.c said:


> We'll find out soon enough.


Looks like we were both right, mother's there too


----------



## zoooo (Feb 15, 2013)

Could they be making it any more fucking obvious that they're card counting?


----------



## Libertad (Feb 15, 2013)

Card counting is the essence of Blackjack.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 15, 2013)

Didn't Rainman get thrown out because of card counting? I thought it was against the rules and they refuse to pay up.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 15, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oooh, there's going to be a fire at the Rovers. Maybe that's how Kevin'll be killed off?


 
I bet it is *now*, even if it wasn't part of the original plan for who got barbequed.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 15, 2013)

Espresso said:


> I bet it is *now*, even if it wasn't part of the original plan for who got barbequed.


The script writers and others would have maybe known his arrest was likely and could already have plans. There was something in the press a while ago.


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 16, 2013)

Sky news reporting he will be edited out of future episodes


----------



## zoooo (Feb 17, 2013)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...Kevin-may-be-jailed-in-Coronation-Street.html


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 17, 2013)

zoooo said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...Kevin-may-be-jailed-in-Coronation-Street.html


Any precis available?  I won't click that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Any precis available? I won't click that.


 
Stealing my idea 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/corrie-last-night.194958/page-151#post-11977944  (see post 4507)


----------



## Libertad (Feb 18, 2013)

Timothy West


----------



## Espresso (Feb 18, 2013)

I liked that
Gail - I found something in Lewis's trousers
Audrey - Is that meant to be funny?


----------



## zoooo (Feb 18, 2013)

The tortoiseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 18, 2013)

Libertad said:


> Timothy West


Good eh


----------



## zoooo (Feb 18, 2013)

Ugh, Gail.
Could maybe all the characters just club together and murder the bitter old trout?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 19, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Ugh, Gail.
> Could maybe all the characters just club together and murder the bitter old trout?


Maybe 



Spoiler: Rovers



Maybe she DIES IN THE ROVERS' FIRE!


----------



## zoooo (Feb 19, 2013)

Oooooooh yes!


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 20, 2013)

"Knees up at the bistro." Star


----------



## Espresso (Feb 20, 2013)

Why would Nick the nit think Kylie would be hammering on her own front door? And why would ghastly Gail think it as well?
Brainpower is not the long suit in that family.


----------



## Geri (Feb 20, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Why would Nick the nit think Kylie would be hammering on her own front door? And why would ghastly Gail think it as well?
> Brainpower is not the long suit in that family.


 
Maybe she left her keys behind.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 22, 2013)

Is the old bugger seriously going to make a move on Eva???


----------



## Shirl (Feb 22, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Is the old bugger seriously going to make a move on Eva???


yes I reckon so, in a grandfatherly way though 

and Gale's face contorts like a snail's arse


----------



## zoooo (Feb 22, 2013)

I hate her more EVERYY DAYYY.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 22, 2013)

Gail the snail


----------



## Shirl (Feb 25, 2013)

Fuck off Gail, it's not all about you


----------



## zoooo (Feb 25, 2013)

Ugh, die Gail, dieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 25, 2013)

Toxic Sally is the last person you'd confide in.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 25, 2013)

Blimey! Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## susie12 (Feb 26, 2013)

I loved Nick's line, "Something smells nice.  Where's David?"


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 26, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Fuck off Gail, it's not all about you


Exactly.  Families have kept secrets for centuries!  Why do people have to have everything in the open these days?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 26, 2013)

Also when did the sale of Gale's house go through? I don't remember any formalities. I remember David and Kylie looking into the mortgage, but it takes a bit more than a single meeting to complete a house sale. Especially if the owner isn't keen on selling!


----------



## Shirl (Feb 26, 2013)

aqua said:


> who is John Duttine?
> 
> I have missed a few now, but I'm not actually missing it. I'm so bored of Tyrone/Kirsty/Fizz, I'm bored of Gail and her stupid offspring.
> 
> It needs a rocket up it atm


John Duttine isn't in it, it was my mistake. His son Joe Duttine plays Tim, the father of Faye.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 26, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Also when did the sale of Gale's house go through? I don't remember any formalities. I remember David and Kylie looking into the mortgage, but it takes a bit more than a single meeting to complete a house sale. Especially if the owner isn't keen on selling!


In Weatherfield looking into a mortgage is all you need to do and the sale goes through in about 20 minutes. Keep up mate!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 1, 2013)

Ryan was quick with that blue plaster. Does he keep one behind his ear?


----------



## Libertad (Mar 1, 2013)

(((Steve's hat)))


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 1, 2013)

Libertad said:
			
		

> (((Steve's hat)))



He's a self conscious baldy.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 1, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> He's a self conscious baldy.


 
But he makes a lovely pot of tea.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 2, 2013)

When he had that hat on I found myself why I'd never noticed before how absolutely lovely his eyes are. Obviously because my own eyes were drawn to his ever receding hairline. He should definitely keep on with hats.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 2, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> He's a self conscious baldy.


It's like a sort of tongue of hair isn't it?

I did wonder if they were paying tribute to Phil's crack hat or Ian's tramp hat on Eastenders.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> I did wonder if they were paying tribute to Phil's crack hat or Ian's tramp hat on Eastenders.


I wouldn't know.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 4, 2013)

David Platt's T-shirt banned from Corrie 

http://www.digitalspy.ie/soaps/s3/c...nation-street-bans-david-platts-t-shirts.html


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 4, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> David Platt's T-shirt banned from Corrie
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.ie/soaps/s3/c...nation-street-bans-david-platts-t-shirts.html


I wondered what "Shat ting" was about.  I assumed it was some designer brand or something.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 4, 2013)

Corrie tonight was pretty good, mostly.


----------



## Lixer (Mar 4, 2013)

Im actually getting into it.


----------



## ymu (Mar 5, 2013)

They appear to be trying to get rid of all the shit storylines at the same time. 

Whilst introducing two more: Karl as (no longer sub-clinical) psychopath and Eileen being annoyingly insecure.

Ah well.


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 5, 2013)

There was some stories about major culls being prepared by the writers; looks as if they are ready to drop the axe.
 Apparently Curly isn't coming back...yet


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 13, 2013)

I hate that pained face Chesney always pulls, like he's got dog shit on his top lip


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 13, 2013)

Dev = worst acting ever, as usual. So forced and sketchy.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 13, 2013)

Karl's such a twat, totally pointless. Like Tracy.


----------



## Lixer (Mar 13, 2013)

Are you having a mini corrie meltdown?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol no  just fancied a moan


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2013)

Can someone get rid of Faye.  I can't stand her


----------



## Libertad (Mar 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can someone get rid of Faye. I can't stand her


 
Stick her on your burn list. Corro should invite the viewers to send in their suggestions for the forthcoming conflagration.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2013)

Libertad said:


> Stick her on your burn list. Corro should invite the viewers to send in their suggestions for the forthcoming conflagration.


 
There's only going to be two of them, and it ain't Faye or Dev

One of them I'm happy about though


----------



## Lixer (Mar 13, 2013)

Is Faye the one in the wheelchair? She gets right on my tits


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2013)

Lixer said:


> Is Faye the one in the wheelchair? She gets right on my tits


 
No, she's that young one that yer one has fostered (or has she adopted her?)


----------



## Lixer (Mar 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No, she's that young one that yer one has fostered (or has she adopted her?)



She can disappear too. Infact, that whole family.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2013)

Lixer said:


> She can disappear too. Infact, that whole family.


 
Yep, I agree, especially that dodgy b/f of hers.

Chesney's one needs to go as well, so does Maria


----------



## zoooo (Mar 13, 2013)

What happened to Chesney's dog? Did it go to live on a farm?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2013)

zoooo said:


> What happened to Chesney's dog? Did it go to live on a farm?


 
The great farm in the sky


----------



## Libertad (Mar 13, 2013)

(((Schmeichel)))


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Yep, I agree, especially that dodgy b/f of hers.
> 
> Chesney's one needs to go as well, so does Maria



Leave Chez alone! I like him. Maria's boring though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 13, 2013)

zoooo said:
			
		

> What happened to Chesney's dog? Did it go to live on a farm?



That was a tear jerker.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Leave Chez alone! I like him. Maria's boring though.


 
I didn't say Chesney.  I said Chesney's one (as in his girlfriend)


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 13, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Dev = worst acting ever, as usual. So forced and sketchy.


Devs kept in cos he takes the piss out of his hamminess



twentythreedom said:


> Karl's such a twat, totally pointless. Like Tracy.


Tracy is funny


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 13, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Devs kept in cos he takes the piss out of his hamminess
> 
> 
> Tracy is funny


Ok swap for Rob - woodenestest actor ever


----------



## zoooo (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh noes. Hope the doggy didn't die in real life too, ala Blanche.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Oh noes. Hope the doggy didn't die in real life too, ala Blanche.


 
This info is obviously out of date as refers to current Schmeichel



> Schmeichel has been played by four dogs since the character's debut in 2004. The first Schmeichel retired due to ill health, the second one called Magnum took over. The first three dogs to play Schmeichel have now passed away. The current dog took over in March. All the dogs to play the character have been owned by the same person, who is a friend of a member of staff at Granada.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I didn't say Chesney. I said Chesney's one (as in his girlfriend)


Oh, I see!  Sorry, I thought you were saying: "Chesney's one that needs to go".  

But you're right.  She's a whiny sap.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 14, 2013)

Lixer said:


> Is Faye the one in the wheelchair? She gets right on my tits


It's the one with the forehead.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 14, 2013)

Here's my list to perish in the fire:

Karl, Faye, Owen, Tracey (worst actor I've ever seen), Lloyd's new wife and daughter (neither can act, and the daughter has the personality of a pine doorstop and her relationship with Sophie has all the chemistry of an old kitchen sponge), Stella (because her accent still annoys me).

I reserve the right to add to the list.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 14, 2013)

When I see Stella, I keep thinking of Cindy from Eastenders. She can't shake off the role so easily.

Fun fact time: Michelle Collins used to sing with Mari Wilson and the Imaginations in the 1980s.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mari_Wilson


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 14, 2013)

Ryan's pretty crap aswell. Although quite pretty so he can stay for me to look at with the volume down


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 14, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Ryan's pretty crap aswell. Although quite pretty so he can stay for me to look at with the volume down




He is crap, and a complete personality change from the old Ryan, which is the odd bit.  At least have _some_ continuity!  Yeah, burn him and his fancy-piece for what they're doing to Chez!


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 14, 2013)

It is less about who to burn, more who would we keep?
 At the present rate precious few Weatherfield residents would escape the flames


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 14, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Ryan's pretty crap aswell. Although quite pretty so he can stay for me to look at with the volume down


The last actor to play Ryan was ok but the current actor... well, he's at least 99.9% wood.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Here's my list to perish in the fire:
> 
> Karl, Faye, Owen, Tracey (worst actor I've ever seen), Lloyd's new wife and daughter (neither can act, and the daughter has the personality of a pine doorstop and her relationship with Sophie has all the chemistry of an old kitchen sponge), Stella (because her accent still annoys me).
> 
> I reserve the right to add to the list.


 
Maria

Can we add Peter's kid to the list as well.  I used to like him before he could talk, but I don't now


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maria
> 
> Can we add Peter's kid to the list as well. I used to like him before he could talk, but I don't now


I thought Peter was beginning to resemble The Master (Roger Delgado's version) from Dr Who.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 14, 2013)

I bet everyone would keep Steve.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2013)

I reckon everyone likes his droll humour


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 14, 2013)

I bet Emily escapes the axe, again. Grr.


----------



## Geri (Mar 14, 2013)

What have you got against Emily?


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 14, 2013)

She annoys me. Having said that she's nowhere near in the league of Betty off emmerdale who needs to _die now_! (Character not the actress).


----------



## zoooo (Mar 14, 2013)

Is she the one with the strange hat?


----------



## crustychick (Mar 14, 2013)

since we're on a hate list bent, I also am not keen on Faye, or her new dad - although I did like how Stella's mum called him Mr Nice but Dim after the fiasco in the pub . I could do without the other daughter and boyfriend - they're boring - even in their big storyline about the surrogacy they were dull.... so, yeah, fire in that house please. 

I like Stella now and have totally got over her being Cindy from Eastenders, although it did take a while. So, I'll keep her and her mum and daughter - they're all okay... and I like that she's with Jason, although they need to stop bickering - all that needless chatter about him playing with lego and being like a child was  a bit OTT if you ask he - he'd just had his fucking van stolen, which tbf is his livelihood. give him a break Stella... 

I could also live with the fire being in Gail's house. she's relentlessly fucking chipper at the moment isn't she? I love how Sophie is hating her, that's funny. But whiny David and his wife and their might be might not be his unborn baby can roast. 

I want it all to work out for Fizz and Tyrone, so also it would be good if Kirsty was toasted, but not before setting it all right for Ty.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 14, 2013)

crustychick said:


> all that needless chatter about him playing with lego and being like a child was a bit OTT if you ask he - he'd just had his fucking van stolen, which tbf is his livelihood. give him a break Stella...


Exactly, ffs.  Not at all like a broken wing mirror.  (BtW how much do the Corrie writers think cabbies earn?  They really have no idea how much people in the real world earn, or how much they send, do they?  Cabbies earn a hell of a lot more than £100 per week, if you're reading this, you numbskulls).


----------



## aqua (Mar 15, 2013)

crustychick said:


> since we're on a hate list bent, I also am not keen on Faye, or her new dad - although I did like how Stella's mum called him Mr Nice but Dim after the fiasco in the pub . I could do without the other daughter and boyfriend - they're boring - even in their big storyline about the surrogacy they were dull.... so, yeah, fire in that house please.
> 
> I like Stella now and have totally got over her being Cindy from Eastenders, although it did take a while. So, I'll keep her and her mum and daughter - they're all okay... and I like that she's with Jason, although they need to stop bickering - all that needless chatter about him playing with lego and being like a child was a bit OTT if you ask he - he'd just had his fucking van stolen, which tbf is his livelihood. give him a break Stella...
> 
> ...


this


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 15, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Exactly, ffs. Not at all like a broken wing mirror. (BtW how much do the Corrie writers think cabbies earn? They really have no idea how much people in the real world earn, or how much they send, do they? Cabbies earn a hell of a lot more than £100 per week, if you're reading this, you numbskulls).


If they're a back street private hire they may have to work an awful long time to pay for the hire of the car and petrol etc before they get to profit tho.
City cabs (ie black cabs) are totally different. Charlie in Eastenders should have been loaded.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 15, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> If they're a back street private hire they may have to work an awful long time to pay for the hire of the car and petrol etc before they get to profit tho.
> City cabs (ie black cabs) are totally different. Charlie in Eastenders should have been loaded.


Sure.  And to be fair, Charlie had just been sacked.  But to claim £100 was a week's wages was pushing it.

Street Cars' cabbies appear not to be self-employed, and it's unclear how the pay works in their case.  In many cases the cabbie pays the company to hire the car, and for fuel etc.  I've never heard Street Cars mention that this is their set up.  But let's assume it is. 

 Take the airport run, for example.  If Weatherfield is in Salford (as we were recently told by several characters), then that's what, about 16 miles?  That'd be about £30-£40 round these parts.  They do at least one airport run whenever we see the cab office.  How much to "rent" a cab for a week?  £300?  Wouldn't take long for a Street Cars driver to break even.  Especially when Fat Brenda is putting fares your way.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 15, 2013)

All I know is our local cabs firms drivers are struggling, but reality has never been a strong point when it comes to how things work in the real world. Eastenders and Corrie both make it look as if a market stall just falls in your lap from the heavens.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2013)

I want it to work out for Fizz and Tyrone just so I don't have to listen to her bleating


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 15, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I want it to work out for Fizz and Tyrone just so I don't have to listen to her bleating


I used to like Fizz until they made her so whiny.  Now, I'd be quite satisfied if she was flung on the Pyre.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 15, 2013)

It'd be mass carnage if I was in charge.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 15, 2013)

The pub's electrics are a bit shit.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 15, 2013)

Aaaaargh! Dev  Owen  Chesney  Fireman


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 18, 2013)

The Rovers is on fire


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 18, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> The Rovers is on fire


Is Gayle in there *said hopefully....


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 18, 2013)

Fuck me what a load of shit that was


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 18, 2013)

Do we know who dies yet?


----------



## cantsin (Mar 18, 2013)

those unopenable / unbreakable single glazed windows of Stellas are a menace


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 18, 2013)

twentythreedom said:
			
		

> Do we know who dies yet?



The Doctor. Of embarrassment.


----------



## ymu (Mar 18, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Do we know who dies yet?


Any of Sinita, Carl and Stella +/- anyone who goes in to rescue them (top candidates that nice boy who goes out with Stella and the fireman chappy).

I think the death toll is two and includes Sinita, but I don't know where I got that from.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2013)

Apparently single glazed windows upstairs in The Rovers are made of bullet proof glass.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 18, 2013)

Espresso said:
			
		

> Apparently single glazed windows upstairs in The Rovers are made of bullet proof glass.



She was weakened by lemongrass poisoning.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 18, 2013)

I liked their song, "get your kit off for the girls, (and Sean)." For some reason I found that highly amusing.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 19, 2013)

ymu said:


> Any of Sinita, Carl and Stella +/- anyone who goes in to rescue them (top candidates that nice boy who goes out with Stella and the fireman chappy).
> 
> I think the death toll is two and includes Sinita, but I don't know where I got that from.


Sunita definitely carks it yes.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 19, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Sunita definitely carks it yes.


I hope Karl doesn't, though.  Because he's the only one who knows the truth!  (The accelerant he used was whisky, which is plentiful in pubs, and we know the Weatherfield emergency services are stupid!)


----------



## zoooo (Mar 19, 2013)

Maybe just before Sunita's last breath she can croak out 'Karl did it'. But it will be to Norris, and he's probably a bit deaf.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 19, 2013)

Spending half an hour in a burning building would kill most people I reckon.


----------



## crustychick (Mar 19, 2013)

Haven't watched last night's episodes yet cos only the 2nd one is showing on itvplayer :-(


----------



## Geri (Mar 19, 2013)

ymu said:


> I think the death toll is two and includes Sinita, but I don't know where I got that from.


 
The 80s singer?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 19, 2013)

Geri said:


> The 80s singer?


 
Yep. The other victim is Simon Cowell.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 20, 2013)

Oooh drama!!!


----------



## ymu (Mar 20, 2013)

However her name is spelt, she better grass up Carl before it's too late.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone know if he gets found out for torching the pub?

Eta It's Karl, ymu, that's how his name's spelt


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 20, 2013)

Dev cringeworthy as ever


----------



## Libertad (Mar 20, 2013)

(((Jason)))


----------



## Geri (Mar 20, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Anyone know if he gets found out for torching the pub?
> 
> Eta It's Karl, ymu, that's how his name's spelt


 
He must do. It's an unwritten rule of soaps that baddies don't get away with it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 20, 2013)

Dev making awesomely bad sobbing noises was classic


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 20, 2013)

twentythreedom said:
			
		

> Dev making awesomely bad sobbing noises was classic



Excellent, weren't they? Mind you he has no septum. Sniff sniff.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 20, 2013)

He's one of the very worst actors ever


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> He's one of the very worst actors ever


That's why he is great ffs.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 20, 2013)

twentythreedom said:
			
		

> He's one of the very worst actors ever



He's one of the best things about Corrie.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 20, 2013)

I agree, butch and dlr, he's so incredibly bad that he's good. Wouldn't be the same without him, for sure!

eta FFS!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 20, 2013)

They cheated by killing Toni. That was a cheap cop out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 20, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> They cheated by killing Toni. That was a cheap cop out.


 
Was obvious.  Why introduce her in the first place other than to get Eileen jealous?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah that whole plotline was weak. Emergency last min rewrites cos Kev is awol, I suspect


----------



## ymu (Mar 20, 2013)

To have Eileen killing her own relationship through insecurity? It's a perfectly valid plot line. They just shouldn't have killed her off, unless it is some terrible way of pushing the Eileen self-destructs story harder.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 20, 2013)

ymu said:


> To have Eileen killing her own relationship through insecurity? It's a perfectly valid plot line. They just shouldn't have killed her off, unless it is some terrible way of pushing the Eileen self-destructs story harder.


 
No, once she'd met her and reassured herself she wasn't having an affair, Toni didn't need to be in it any longer.

Shame though, as I quite liked her


----------



## ymu (Mar 20, 2013)

The boy seems to think Toni dying might push Eileen and her bloke over the edge, but I dunno, I haven't been focusing enough recently to know if I agree, he can be a bit crap at reading soap sometimes tbh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 20, 2013)

ymu said:


> The boy seems to think Toni dying might push Eileen and her bloke over the edge, but I dunno, I haven't been focusing enough recently to know if I agree, he can be a bit crap at reading soap sometimes tbh.


 
He may be right though


----------



## ymu (Mar 20, 2013)

He's only crap sometimes.


----------



## ymu (Mar 20, 2013)

It would definitely fit with the sudden engagement. They could have done that to reassure Eileen and finish that plotline, or they could have done it to make the eventual break-up more heart-wrenching.

Does sound like it might be the second, doesn't it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 20, 2013)

ymu said:


> It would definitely fit with the sudden engagement. They could have done that to reassure Eileen and finish that plotline, or they could have done it to make the eventual break-up more heart-wrenching.
> 
> Does sound like it might be the second, doesn't it?


 
Yeah, get you all happy he survived the fire, only for the relationship to break down


----------



## ymu (Mar 20, 2013)

Bastards.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 21, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Was obvious. Why introduce her in the first place other than to get Eileen jealous?


We were promised two deaths, though. I expected two _proper_ deaths.   Not one proper one and a red shirt.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 21, 2013)

Ah well, maybe someone on your long list will get it next time


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 21, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> That's why he is great ffs.


Exactly. He is awesomely bad.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 24, 2013)

Hour long episode this evening, 7pm.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 24, 2013)

Libertad said:
			
		

> Hour long episode this evening, 7pm.



Cheers. I was thinking it was 7.30.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 24, 2013)

Cheers l


----------



## ymu (Mar 24, 2013)

Ta! Internet not coping well with the snow, so that would have been a bugger to miss.


----------



## Geri (Mar 24, 2013)

ON IN A MINUTE


----------



## ymu (Mar 24, 2013)

Anti-union meerkats. 

They are now dead to me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 25, 2013)

Why doesn't Fizz or someone record their conversations with Kirsty.  She's today more or less admitted to them it's bollocks right outside the court


----------



## aqua (Mar 25, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why doesn't Fizz or someone record their conversations with Kirsty. She's today more or less admitted to them it's bollocks right outside the court


because the real world doesn't have any place in corrie 

I watched last weeks episodes on catch up and realised I don't give a shit about any of the stories again. I'm not missing watching it through the week but I'm also not missing it on the omnibus either  come on corrie I need some nonsense to watch


----------



## ymu (Mar 26, 2013)

At least they're not keeping Jason on the hook for fucking ages. It's a bit sad when the best you can say is that they didn't string out an annoying element of a plot.


----------



## Winter (Mar 26, 2013)

Who the hell would live in Emmerdale, Albert Square or Coronation Street?  These three areas must have the most staggering household and life insurance premiums on the planet.  Fires, car crashes, tram crashes, aeroplane crashes, more fires, car crashes and murders agogo.   Never mind Hill Street Blues, it's hell on the mean streets of soap land ...


----------



## ymu (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm going to have to take issue with this oft-mentioned problem. The first episodes of a new series are usually a bit painful because the writers are desperately trying to establish the characters quickly (you can very often spot a 'first episode' of a series that you know nothing else about because of this going on*).

The beauty of a soap-like structure is that you can explore lots and lots of storylines without having to establish brand new characters every time. Ditto for Midsomer Murders, Miss Marple etc. It's a dramatic device and the world of light entertainment would be massively impoverished without it.

/rant


*Ill Manors is an example of a film that needs to explain the history of the characters involved before it can get to the story proper, and it gets around this problem brilliantly. Rap as voiceover.


----------



## Winter (Mar 26, 2013)

It's a long time ago since the first episodes of Emmerdale, Eastenders and Corrie, though!


----------



## ymu (Mar 26, 2013)

Well yes. So what? Do you expect them to depict real life in real time? It would be really boring.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 26, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why doesn't Fizz or someone record their conversations with Kirsty. She's today more or less admitted to them it's bollocks right outside the court


Also, they just _gave up_ on the two phones that had the pics of Tyrone's bruises.  OK, so they'd been deleted, but they can sometimes be recovered.  You can even buy software to do this, I've seen it in shops.  I'm sure the solicitor or the cops would have explored this avenue.

Furthermore, Ty has witnesses to several times he was bruised.  I know one of those was Kev, but even so, I remember him making excuses about putting cases in the loft, etc.  If he doesn't call witnesses to show his story matches events better than hers, then I'll be cross.  But I bet they rely on one "saviour" who changes everyone's mind. Which will annoy me,  especially if it's Julie with her entirely tangential-at-best "evidence".


----------



## ymu (Mar 26, 2013)

Ty has _hospital records_ of his injuries.

If that doesn't come up in the defence, I will be angry.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 26, 2013)

ymu said:


> Ty has _hospital records_ of his injuries.
> 
> If that doesn't come up in the defence, I will be angry.


I'd forgotten that.


----------



## crustychick (Mar 26, 2013)

ymu said:


> Ty has _hospital records_ of his injuries.
> 
> If that doesn't come up in the defence, I will be angry.


Does he? fucking hell! I'd say that's a bit more useful than the doctor's wishy washy testimony about concerns over Ruby having hurt herself. Fuckssake.

When's the next one? I can't keep track!


----------



## cantsin (Mar 26, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> That's why he is great ffs.


 
ageed,  a bit like J Seinfeld in Seinfeld, Dev's seems almost a non acting/pure comedic role , to everyone else's 'straight man' ( apart from Norris....and formerly the ledge.,  Blanche r.i.p.)


----------



## ymu (Mar 26, 2013)

crustychick said:


> Does he? fucking hell! I'd say that's a bit more useful than the doctor's wishy washy testimony about concerns over Ruby having hurt herself. Fuckssake.
> 
> When's the next one? I can't keep track!


The doctor's evidence is essentially neutral. Ty took her to the doc because Kirsty lost it when she was alone with Runy and he came home to a smashed up house. He was concerned that she might have hurt Ruby. His version is actually much more plausible than the idea that a habitually violent father took the child to the GP 'just in case' when there was absolutely no injury to her. Especially if Kirsty can't prove she wasn't at home at the time (which she can't, because she was).


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 26, 2013)

ymu said:


> Ty has _hospital records_ of his injuries.
> 
> If that doesn't come up in the defence, I will be angry.


I know Tyrone and Fizz are hopelessly thick and all police and lawyers are evil/ incompetent or both but this so called trial is ridiculous. Even more daft is the idea he might get locked up "for ages" for one example of domestic violence. As if.


----------



## ymu (Mar 26, 2013)

She's not claiming one example, she's claiming a history and has witnesses to 'prove' it (Eileen for plate smashing and Deirdre for accidentally getting hit in the yard).

And, realistic or not, I am pleased that it is being taken seriously in the storyline (as such allegations always should be), but massively pissed off that Corrie made it a false accusation in the first place.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 26, 2013)

They did last time with Tracy as well.


----------



## ymu (Mar 26, 2013)

Did they? She actually was being abused wasn't she? She just lied about the hot-bloodedness. Few women murder abusive men in hot blood because few women are strong enough to overpower their abuser.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 26, 2013)

ymu said:


> Did they? She actually was being abused wasn't she? She just lied about the hot-bloodedness. Few women murder abusive men in hot blood because few women are strong enough to overpower their abuser.


No she wasn't being abused. Shelley had been pyschologically abused by Charlie, but never Tracy,


----------



## ymu (Mar 26, 2013)

That's not my memory at all. But either way, he deserved it. Would have been nice if they'd taken the opportunity to get rid of Tracy for good, mind.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 26, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> I know Tyrone and Fizz are hopelessly thick and all police and lawyers are evil/ incompetent or both but this so called trial is ridiculous. Even more daft is the idea he might get locked up "for ages" for one example of domestic violence. As if.


 
Is he being done for domestic violence or for stealing the kid?


----------



## ymu (Mar 26, 2013)

Both, I think. DV for sure.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 26, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Is he being done for domestic violence or for stealing the kid?


If he's being done for kidnap, not having Kevin there is going to be a problem.


ymu said:


> That's not my memory at all. But either way, he deserved it. Would have been nice if they'd taken the opportunity to get rid of Tracy for good, mind.


As I recall it, Tracy set him up for DV as a deliberate reason to kill Charlie. In cold blood.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 26, 2013)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> As I recall it, Tracy set him up for DV as a deliberate reason to kill Charlie. In cold blood.


Indeed. She spent months setting it up. However, it was plausible because Charlie had bullied and psychologically abused his ex, Shelley , as Tracy's intended witness (Ashley's wife, Claire) already knew.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2013)

ymu said:


> And, realistic or not, I am pleased that it is being taken seriously in the storyline (as such allegations always should be), but massively pissed off that Corrie made it a false accusation in the first place.


 
True, but can't see the harm in showing how biased everyone would be in such cases and how people can be so easily fooled


----------



## ymu (Mar 26, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> True, but can't see the harm in showing how biased everyone would be in such cases and how people can be so easily fooled


People (especially police, prosecutors, juries and judges) have remarkably little difficulty believing that a woman is lying when she makes an allegation of physical or sexual violence. I am very happy that they are covering DV against a man, but not that they had to bring in the hoary old chestnut of a woman lying.

It is very. very common for male abusers to claim that it is actually their victim who abused them. It's impossible to know the true figures, of course, but they are battering a drum that already does immense amounts of harm to women seeking protection, let alone justice, from violent partners.


----------



## ash (Mar 26, 2013)

Did I dream it or was there a bit with lollipop people and cannabis brownies lat night ??  Surreal or what!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2013)

This is quite funny, Corrie vs reality - http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1798065


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2013)

ash said:


> Did I dream it or was there a bit with lollipop people and cannabis brownies lat night ?? Surreal or what!!


 
There was a spoiler the other day in The Mirror.  It should be funny


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 26, 2013)

ash said:


> Did I dream it or was there a bit with lollipop people and cannabis brownies lat night ?? Surreal or what!!


It was real, but a re-hash.  (Pun intended).


----------



## zoooo (Mar 26, 2013)

Didn't Dot have a storyline like that in Eastenders?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Didn't Dot have a storyline like that in Eastenders?


 
Yes, but Dot doesn't/didn't get .... ... ...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm guessing Sunita's in ICU.  What about Stella?

If Stella's not in ICU, then how has her ex-husband managed to get into Sunita's room?   

I've only been in one ICU and you can't just walk in willy nilly


----------



## ash (Mar 27, 2013)

They also check and document all your property so there would be no record of her having those keys and if she had come in with keys unconscious they would have been locked away.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 27, 2013)

ash said:


> They also check and document all your property so there would be no record of her having those keys and if she had come in with keys unconscious they would have been locked away.


 
Exactly, or given to relative

Just totally ridiculous


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 27, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Exactly, or given to relative
> 
> Just totally ridiculous



To be fair maybe the cops will say "wait a minute, where did these come from?" Doesn't mean Karl will get away with it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 27, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> To be fair maybe the cops will say "wait a minute, where did these come from?" Doesn't mean Karl will get away with it.


 
Well hopefully, assuming they've already looked at her belongings or they've already been taken note of by nurse


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 28, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well hopefully, assuming they've already looked at her belongings or they've already been taken note of by nurse


Hopefully it'll actually point the finger at Karl, since Dev will remember Karl was alone at Sunita's door and had the opportunity to do the switch.  (I think he took away a set of keys as well as leaving one.  But not sure about that).


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 28, 2013)

Also, the Police's eyebrows should be raised at a cleanly wiped set of keys bar 1 set of prints.  Here's hoping.
Am glad the Kirsty Kreature's true nature is finally coming to the fore.


----------



## ymu (Mar 28, 2013)

Crapness of the plots aside, nice to see Julie being given something admirable to do instead of just being nice but a bit silly. Very courageous to confront Kirsty like that.


----------



## crustychick (Mar 28, 2013)

ooh, just caught up on catch up... Kirsty's going to get her commuppence after all!


----------



## ymu (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, but will the police get Ruby to safety in time?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 28, 2013)

Schmetterling said:


> Also, the Police's eyebrows should be raised at a cleanly wiped set of keys bar 1 set of prints. Here's hoping.


Yes; that was bizarre.  There's no reason why his prints wouldn't be on the keys: he lived there, he worked there occasionally, he carried crates of mixers now and again...


----------



## ymu (Mar 28, 2013)

It adds a whole extra layer of intrigue, wondering which bits of police and court procedure will be portrayed accurately and which will be ignored entirely.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 29, 2013)

It's nice that Gloria's giving Gail a break from being the resident infuriating old hag.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 29, 2013)

How Mary and Norris manage to get through any day without someone caving their stupid, nosy, interfering  and infuriating heads in is completely beyond me.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 29, 2013)

I thought Tyrone was going to vault the dock. How does he just walk out of court with Ruby then? Looks like Sylvia's got herself a serious brownie habit as well.


----------



## ymu (Mar 29, 2013)

It's looking like a positive medical cannabis story-line. 

Surely, it will not be allowed a happy ending. She'll be running a crack house and pimping out teenagers to feed her habit by sometime next week.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 29, 2013)

ymu said:


> It's looking like a positive medical cannabis story-line.


 
I won't spoil it for you


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 1, 2013)

That pizza was really burnt.


----------



## tony.c (Apr 1, 2013)

Can you really see Orion's Belt that clearly over Manchester?


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 1, 2013)

tony.c said:


> Can you really see Orion's Belt that clearly over Manchester?


 
Only over Moss Side.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 3, 2013)

Karl is so evilllllll.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 3, 2013)

Has he just topped Sunita?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 3, 2013)

Yep! So so evil!!!!


----------



## harpo (Apr 3, 2013)

I was temporarily distracted.  What did he do?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 3, 2013)

Knocked her breathing tube out and ran off.

How shall he get his comeuppance though? It must happen sooner or later.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 3, 2013)

Took her breathing tube out.

I wonder how Karl's going to met his end. I reckon he'll be around for ages doing dirties. The scriptwriters need him too much to kill him off. He's the best hate figure on telly.


----------



## harpo (Apr 3, 2013)

Stella's mum said 'oh you were talking to her this morning'.  Maybe there will have to be an investigation about how the tube came out.  CCTV or something? 

He's not conscienceless though.  The guilt and fear are clearly getting to him.


----------



## keithy (Apr 3, 2013)

can't be arsed with another 'falsely accused' storyline FFS. Sunita was a rayt nob but I JUST WANT PEOPLE TO KNOW THE TRUTH


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 3, 2013)

harpo said:


> Stella's mum said 'oh you were talking to her this morning'. Maybe there will have to be an investigation about how the tube came out. CCTV or something?


 
I thought that but I don't think there will be. He'll get away with it. He's too good a character to lose.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 3, 2013)

Comedy Dev didn't let us down


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 3, 2013)

keithy said:


> I JUST WANT PEOPLE TO KNOW THE TRUTH


----------



## harpo (Apr 3, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> I thought that but I don't think there will be. He'll get away with it. He's too good a character to lose.


Unless he's going off to tread the boards or something.

Soaps rarely seem to let anyone get away with anything for very long.  Can't think of a single soap character who's harboured a dark crime for years.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 3, 2013)

harpo said:


> Soaps rarely seem to let anyone get away with anything for very long. Can't think of a single soap character who's harboured a dark crime for years.


 
This is true. How do think he'll go?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm sure I read something about Eastenders that said they were originally going to let Ronnie do that baby swap thing successfully and have it go on for several years before they let the truth come out. Which I thought was kind of cool. They didn't do it though, so is frankly irrelevant. Shut up, zoooo.

I wonder if they'll have Karl confess after the guilt gets too much?

Maybe Sunita will come back as a ghost and haunt him!


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 3, 2013)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I'm sure I read something about Eastenders that said they were originally going to let Ronnie do that baby swap thing successfully and have it go on for several years before they let the truth come out. Which I thought was kind of cool. They didn't do it though, so is frankly irrelevant. Shut up, zoooo.
> !


 That is my favourite post of the week. Would you like a thread to yourself for a bun fight?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2013)

harpo said:


> Stella's mum said 'oh you were talking to her this morning'. Maybe there will have to be an investigation about how the tube came out. CCTV or something?
> 
> He's not conscienceless though. The guilt and fear are clearly getting to him.


 
Very much doubt there's CCTV in her room, but could be in the corridor


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Comedy Dev didn't let us down


 
MY Sunita?  How many other fucking Sunitas are in that particular ward?!  Yes, I know he didn't mean it that way


----------



## harpo (Apr 3, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> This is true. How do think he'll go?


As Zooo says, the signs are there that the guilt will get too much for him.

Stella will let him move back into the Rovers, he'll take to dark, brooding moods and the bottle and one night (possibly just before Christmas) it'll all come out in a Karl and Stella special and the Christmas day story will be Karl kidnapping Stella again out of mind tortured mania and taking her to the top of a tall building before dramatically falling (jumping?) to his own death.


----------



## harpo (Apr 3, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Very much doubt there's CCTV in her room, but could be in the corridor


I was thinking the corridor.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2013)

and then you can sue the Corrie scriptwriters for stealing your script harpo!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 3, 2013)

Someone on DS said Karl confesses to Stella at Sunita's funeral. No idea if that's true though!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Someone on DS said Karl confesses to Stella at Sunita's funeral. No idea if that's true though!


 
That's pathetic.  Harpo's storyline's much better even if it does make me think more of Eastenders


----------



## harpo (Apr 3, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Someone on DS said Karl confesses to Stella at Sunita's funeral. No idea if that's true though!


He certainly looks like he's going to crack soon.


----------



## harpo (Apr 3, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's pathetic. Harpo's storyline's much better even if it does make me think more of Eastenders


Corrie can always give me a job


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 3, 2013)

harpo said:


> Corrie can always give me a job


 
Will you kill off everyone we want killed off?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 3, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Will you kill off everyone we want killed off?


If you do, harpo, I'll give you a reference.


----------



## harpo (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh yes!  Who shall we start with?

Owen can be implicated in tax-fraud, that boy of Michelle's can certainly meet a sticky end (how...how..?).  Sophie Webster can be run over accidentally by Dev (who also takes to the bottle)


----------



## harpo (Apr 3, 2013)

Sylvia can poison Hayley with her special cakes


----------



## Looby (Apr 3, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I'm sure I read something about Eastenders that said they were originally going to let Ronnie do that baby swap thing successfully and have it go on for several years before they let the truth come out. Which I thought was kind of cool. They didn't do it though, so is frankly irrelevant. Shut up, zoooo.
> 
> I wonder if they'll have Karl confess after the guilt gets too much?
> 
> Maybe Sunita will come back as a ghost and haunt him!



It's true, apparently Sam Womack and Jessie Wallace kicked off about it. 

I've got a feeling that storyline was part of the reason Patsy Palmer took a break too.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 3, 2013)

Norris could perish in a shelf collapse, burying him alive in sherbet.


----------



## harpo (Apr 3, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Norris could perish in a shelf collapse, burying him alive in sherbet.


Except, Norris must not die. Norris is quintessential Corrie.


----------



## Looby (Apr 3, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Norris could perish in a shelf collapse, burying him alive in sherbet.



My mate reckons his nan was killed after a tin of spam fell on her head. : /


----------



## harpo (Apr 3, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> My mate reckons his nan was killed after a tin of spam fell on her head. : /


Rita was very nearly killed by the fallen shelf/boiled sweets method.  During the tram crash.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 4, 2013)

harpo said:


> Except, Norris must not die. Norris is quintessential Corrie.


Totally.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 4, 2013)

I was a bit shocked when Dev said that his Sunita was only 35. I thought that Sunita was meant to be well into her 40's. She certainly looked it.


----------



## ymu (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes. That made me feel very old.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 4, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I was a bit shocked when Dev said that his Sunita was only 35. I thought that Sunita was meant to be well into her 40's. She certainly looked it.





She's 46 irl apparently


----------



## Dooby (Apr 4, 2013)

Thought she looked great, regardless of 30s or 40s.
Apart from the dead thing, like.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 5, 2013)

I would have guessed she was about 38. Not that it really matters, obv.
So is Dev definitely staying? Not taking the kids off to some relative and disappearing forever? I kind of love him even though he's crap.


----------



## harpo (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah 46 IRL.  

Hope Dev stays.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 5, 2013)

Spacecake LOLs and Comedy Dev!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 5, 2013)

Dev's smashing it, awesome stuff


----------



## Shirl (Apr 5, 2013)

Just got in and missed tonight's first episode. What have I missed so I'll know what's happening at 8.30? Cheers!


----------



## harpo (Apr 5, 2013)

Dev tells the kids, Karl moves further in on Stella, Dennis and Sylvia get mashed on hash cake, Rita catches on, the cops come round to the Rovers to question Stella and Karl about Sunita.

Oh and Issy and Gary are having a boy.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 5, 2013)

eta what harpo said^^ 

Awesome scenes in the sweetshop


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 5, 2013)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Just got in and missed tonight's first episode. What have I missed so I'll know what's happening at 8.30? Cheers!



Gary fancies Tina and has perhaps staged a break in at her flat to make her what? Move in with them? He's doing the weird control freak thing anyway. 

And the cops may have sussed Sunitta's death is suspicious.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh and Karl is feeling the pressure.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks harpo danny la rouge twentythreedom
I had a feeling a while back that Gary was getting more interested in Tina 
Is the police calling on Stella and Karl out of the blue or did something happen tonight that lead to the questioning? No more questions after this, I promise


----------



## harpo (Apr 5, 2013)

That was the 8 o'clock cliffhanger.  We don't know til half 8.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 5, 2013)

Gary's definitely after Tina, I agree, Shirl


----------



## Geri (Apr 5, 2013)

I really hope Tina & Gary don't have an affair. I don't think she would do that to Izzy.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 5, 2013)

Does anyone else read the digitalspy soap forums? Every episode gets ten pages minimum


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 5, 2013)

Geri said:
			
		

> I really hope Tina & Gary don't have an affair. I don't think she would do that to Izzy.



No, he's going to do the possessive thing and freak her out, I suspect.


----------



## harpo (Apr 5, 2013)

I haven't picked up on the Gary fancying Tina thing.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 5, 2013)

harpo said:


> I haven't picked up on the Gary fancying Tina thing.


A couple of lingering leery looks


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 5, 2013)

Oooh fuck me part 2 already!!


----------



## harpo (Apr 5, 2013)

Can't take this copper seriously.  He was the dope-dealing bent cop in Early Doors.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 5, 2013)

Did Gary really stage that break in thingy? I didn't catch that bit.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 5, 2013)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Did Gary really stage that break in thingy? I didn't catch that bit.



Well, we didn't see him do it, but the clues are there.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 5, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, we didn't see him do it, but the clues are there.


/throughthekeyhole


----------



## Shirl (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't believe that anyone has a bottle of cava left from christmas


----------



## harpo (Apr 5, 2013)

No Gary wouldn't steal her dad's wedding ring.

The signs are there for the fling though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 5, 2013)

harpo said:
			
		

> No Gary wouldn't steal her dad's wedding ring.


Yes, that threw me a bit. Okay, maybe not.


----------



## ymu (Apr 5, 2013)

harpo said:


> I haven't picked up on the Gary fancying Tina thing.


They've been dropping hints at their getting close for weeks.

They'll probably turn Gary into a full-on possessive control-freak shortly. Oh joy.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 5, 2013)

Ending in him getting thrown out by Izzy and her raising the baby with Tina.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 5, 2013)

harpo said:


> Can't take this copper seriously. He was the dope-dealing bent cop in Early Doors.


I know. 
Every time I see him, all I can see is him singing Ebony and Ivory very badly at our Melanie's twennnnnnnnnnny fuuh-st.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Just got in and missed tonight's first episode. What have I missed so I'll know what's happening at 8.30? Cheers!


 
Rita called Sylvia _Lady Escobar  _


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 6, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Ending in him getting thrown out by Izzy and her raising the baby with Tina.


I keep expecting to find out it's actually Tommy's, and not a successful implant at all.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2013)

Oooooh.


----------



## ymu (Apr 6, 2013)

Anything that reminds me I am actually a proper grown-up now makes me feel old, tbf. The day I discovered I was older than Alan Shearer was the day I realised I am no longer a young adult. I was 36 at the time. 

Taking the ring fits perfectly with the Gary did the break-in story-line, I think. Who is she going to call after the break-in? Owen, as the landlord and someone who can repair the door. Or Gary as his closest deputy. She _is_ part of the family, dammit. 

And how better to reinforce that than steal her father's ring, the only bit of her family she has left?


----------



## Shirl (Apr 8, 2013)

To be honest, I'm bored with dead Thatcher now. I just want to know what's going to happen in Corrie


----------



## zoooo (Apr 9, 2013)

Ugh, just read the storyline coming up for Faye. That's going to be really boring and annoying. Hope they don't drag it out too long.


----------



## crustychick (Apr 10, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Ugh, just read the storyline coming up for Faye. That's going to be really boring and annoying. Hope they don't drag it out too long.


Oh noooooo, not a Faye storyline  I suppose it was only to be expected...


----------



## zoooo (Apr 10, 2013)

I can't imagine there's a single viewer who likes or cares about her.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 10, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I can't imagine there's a single viewer who likes or cares about her.


She's a very unlikeable character isnt she?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 12, 2013)

What is he admitting to?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 12, 2013)

Eileen trying her very best to get dumped, I see.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 12, 2013)

Sniff sniff sniff.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 12, 2013)

Poor Asda and Aldi.


----------



## susie12 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Poor Asda and Aldi.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 12, 2013)

Comedy Dev was awesome, excellent Hannibal Lecter impression 

Eileen and Dickface can fuck off


----------



## zoooo (Apr 13, 2013)

And bloody Faye. They should be BEGGING her dad to take her off their hands.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 13, 2013)

Eileen has been looking for love since the minute she fetched up on Corrie, god knows how many years ago. Now she finds a bloke that loves her but hey-ho she worries about him having a dangerous job so she dumps   fuck me, is she never satisfied


----------



## Espresso (Apr 14, 2013)

It's not like he was a butcher or a baker or a candlestick maker when she met him. He's always been in the fire service since she's known him. In fact, that's how she met him, as I recall. She's being completely ridiculous.


----------



## keithy (Apr 14, 2013)

She shouldn't have lied to his manager and he shouldn't have just brushed it all under the carpet like that.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 17, 2013)

Faye is viiillllllllle.


----------



## ymu (Apr 18, 2013)

I think she's interesting and offers all sorts of plot opportunities which don't require burning buildings or annoying injustices.


----------



## crustychick (Apr 18, 2013)

god, this Faye storyline is soooo tedious. I wonder how it will end 

also, Eileen - honestly.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 19, 2013)

Chez would be better off with that blonde lass. She seemed nice. That Katie's a right misery.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah, S.Tinker seems like she might be quite fun.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 22, 2013)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Yeah, S.Tinker seems like she might be quite fun.



Well Chez has got shot of Katie now. Good.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 22, 2013)

Peter seems to have lost some weight, he looked all gothic and unwell in The Bistro tonight.

And for what earthly reason - apart from the aggro - would Carla and Peter elect to go to Nick and Leanne's place to flash the cash and celebrate Carla selling her flat when they both knew that Leanne was on the warpath about Peter not giving her the money he was supposed to?
The whole of Manchester is right on their doorstep, full to the rafters of nice places to eat and drink and helpfully not owned by people you can't stand and it's not like they'd be short of a driver, what with Peter not drinking. 
What a shower of twonks.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 24, 2013)

Ryan's face makes me feel sick. I know chez is a bit lacking in the looks department but he doesn't make me heave.


----------



## harpo (Apr 24, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Ryan's face makes me feel sick. I know chez is a bit lacking in the looks department but he doesn't make me heave.


I know.  He's so smug and cocksure.


----------



## harpo (Apr 24, 2013)

Espresso said:


> It's not like he was a butcher or a baker or a candlestick maker when she met him. He's always been in the fire service since she's known him. In fact, that's how she met him, as I recall. She's being completely ridiculous.


Yes, but the Rovers fire made it all real.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 24, 2013)

That Katie's/Katy's a right dimwit.

Doesn't she know you shouldn't shit/kiss on your own doorstep


----------



## Geri (Apr 24, 2013)

People in soaps are always dim.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 24, 2013)

Geri said:


> People in soaps are always dim.


 
Like Roy Cropper? Well known for his dimwittery.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 26, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, we didn't see him do it, but the clues are there.


Oooh, maybe you had something there!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2013)

Uh oh, Faye's not looking happy about her dad going out

Wonder what she's going to cook up now


----------



## zoooo (Apr 26, 2013)

Think she's probably just realising the novelty's worn off and she'll ask to go back to her mum's. Hopefully just that and no more annoying spoilt brat shenanigans.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 26, 2013)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Oooh, maybe you had something there!



I thought the cops had found the robber. But looks fishy doesn't it?


----------



## aqua (Apr 26, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I thought the cops had found the robber. But looks fishy doesn't it?


Looks very fishy. I hate Gary, he has a face I just want to punch


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 26, 2013)

Espresso said:
			
		

> Peter seems to have lost some weight, he looked all gothic and unwell in The Bistro tonight.
> 
> And for what earthly reason - apart from the aggro - would Carla and Peter elect to go to Nick and Leanne's place to flash the cash and celebrate Carla selling her flat when they both knew that Leanne was on the warpath about Peter not giving her the money he was supposed to?
> The whole of Manchester is right on their doorstep, full to the rafters of nice places to eat and drink and helpfully not owned by people you can't stand and it's not like they'd be short of a driver, what with Peter not drinking.
> What a shower of twonks.



They've done it again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Think she's probably just realising the novelty's worn off and she'll ask to go back to her mum's. Hopefully just that and no more annoying spoilt brat shenanigans.


 
Her mum should say she's bored of her and tell her dad to keep her.  That'll teach her


----------



## Geri (Apr 26, 2013)

What was on that bit of paper Anna found?


----------



## aqua (Apr 26, 2013)

The receipt for the ring for £200 rather than the £20 Gary said it cost


----------



## Shirl (Apr 29, 2013)

So, how fast was that shop fitter working? Started in the morning on the bookies, finished and gone by mid afternoon  and Rob had completed the training on the new system, sometime during the night by the sound of it


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 29, 2013)

Shirl said:
			
		

> So, how fast was that shop fitter working? Started in the morning on the bookies, finished and gone by mid afternoon  and Rob had completed the training on the new system, sometime during the night by the sound of it



Should get them on the Rovers instead of Owen. 

They don't need any notice at all.


----------



## harpo (Apr 29, 2013)

Lots of 'Kev' references tonight.


----------



## crustychick (Apr 30, 2013)

harpo said:


> Lots of 'Kev' references tonight.


hilarious - do you think that's the scriptwriters finally allowed to deal with him


----------



## harpo (Apr 30, 2013)

crustychick said:


> hilarious - do you think that's the scriptwriters finally allowed to deal with him


Makes you wonder.  The subject hasn't even been broached before.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2013)

crustychick said:
			
		

> hilarious - do you think that's the scriptwriters finally allowed to deal with him



They film 6 weeks before broadcast. Count back to see.


----------



## zoooo (May 1, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ested-claims-raped-15-year-old-girl-1967.html Yikes.

Poor girl mostly of course, but poor Corrie writers. How many more people are they going to have to write out at the last minute.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 1, 2013)

zoooo said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ested-claims-raped-15-year-old-girl-1967.html Yikes.
> 
> Poor girl mostly of course, but poor Corrie writers. How many more people are they going to have to write out at the last minute.


Looks like Ken will be going to Germany to visit Bill, too.


----------



## Santino (May 1, 2013)

That basically ruins all their sepia-toned documentaries about the last fifty years of Corrie.


----------



## crustychick (May 1, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> They film 6 weeks before broadcast. Count back to see.


so I guess that up until now, they've just cut all scenes with him in 

wonder if they'll do that for Ken too then.


----------



## harpo (May 1, 2013)

Karl.  He's about to crack isn't he?  I'm feeling a sort of weird, misguided sympathy for him.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 1, 2013)

crustychick said:
			
		

> so I guess that up until now, they've just cut all scenes with him in
> 
> wonder if they'll do that for Ken too then.



Yes they will, apparently. And he seemingly had some big storylines coming up


----------



## barney_pig (May 1, 2013)

I foresee a summer of episodes with only Norris and Mary in a caravan


----------



## zoooo (May 2, 2013)

Wouldn't mind that, actually.


----------



## harpo (May 2, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes they will, apparently. And he seemingly had some big storylines coming up


Ken hasn't had a decent storyline in ages. I hope these new plots will not be about infidelity to dierdre because that would be too boring. Thats if he ever returns. They may kill him off.


----------



## ymu (May 2, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> I foresee a summer of episodes with only Norris and Mary in a caravan


Proper Corrie!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 2, 2013)

I saw a spoiler pic of Roy wandering around outdoors looking lost and confused, wearing his pyjamas and dressing gown


----------



## danny la rouge (May 2, 2013)

twentythreedom said:
			
		

> I saw a spoiler pic of Roy wandering around outdoors looking lost and confused, wearing his pyjamas and dressing gown



Saying "I'm sure other people once lived on this street".


----------



## Santino (May 2, 2013)

harpo said:


> Ken hasn't had a decent storyline in ages. I hope these new plots will not be about infidelity to dierdre because that would be too boring. Thats if he ever returns. They may kill him off.


Killing him off would necessitate a funeral, loads of flashbacks, etc. He needs to be erased from history, which means just vanishing to another country or Darlington or somewhere, never to return or be referred to again.


----------



## _angel_ (May 2, 2013)

Does anyone think they saw a hasty edit last night? Peter in the cafe with Roy came to an abrupt end. Was it swiftly cut?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 2, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Does anyone think they saw a hasty edit last night? Peter in the cafe with Roy came to an abrupt end. Was it swiftly cut?


Yes, I think so.  Ken was meant to be playing a big part in Peter's storyline.  Now he won't be.  In future episodes they'll have more time to make good edits, but last night was pretty short notice.


----------



## butchersapron (May 2, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, I think so. Ken was meant to be playing a big part in Peter's storyline. Now he won't be. In future episodes they'll have more time to make good edits, but last night was pretty short notice.


This might mean that the boring peter based storylines are just cut full stop. I do hope so.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 2, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> This might mean that the boring peter based storylines are just cut full stop. I do hope so.


Or he could pour out his heart on the street corner to what turns out to be nobody, when the shot pulls out.  On numerous occasions.


----------



## butchersapron (May 2, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Or he could pour out his heart on the street corner to what turns out to be nobody, when the shot pulls out. On numerous occasions.


I would happily put up with the boredom that automatically comes with his face and voice if they opted for that.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 2, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> I saw a spoiler pic of Roy wandering around outdoors looking lost and confused, wearing his pyjamas and dressing gown


----------



## Schmetterling (May 3, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> I saw a spoiler pic of Roy wandering around outdoors looking lost and confused, wearing his pyjamas and dressing gown


 
(((Roy)))
I thought I noticed there being a build up of him forgetting or mislaying things.


----------



## _angel_ (May 3, 2013)

Lots of sudden chatting in the streets scenes tonight. Think Steve has been drafted in to replace Ken in the Peter scenes.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 3, 2013)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> Lots of sudden chatting in the streets scenes tonight. Think Steve has been drafted in to replace Ken in the Peter scenes.



They won't have shot any new scenes yet.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 3, 2013)

danny la rouge said:
			
		

> They won't have shot any new scenes yet.



That is, not to cut into completed episodes showing now. They work with a six week lag.


----------



## _angel_ (May 4, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> They won't have shot any new scenes yet.


Not so sure about that to be honest.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 4, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Not so sure about that to be honest.


They will no doubt be shooting new versions of the scenes to edit in.  But I doubt very much if they had done that by Friday.


----------



## _angel_ (May 4, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> They will no doubt be shooting new versions of the scenes to edit in. But I doubt very much if they had done that by Friday.


It looked like they already did to be honest, an awful lot of chatting about cots and so on that should be, but isn't a part of Corrie.
Bit like Eastenders after they tried to mitigate the whole baby swap storyline.


----------



## Iguana (May 4, 2013)

crustychick said:


> so I guess that up until now, they've just cut all scenes with him in.


That's what that stupid story about the turtle was all about apparently. It was something they threw together to fill in all of the scenes Kevin was supposed to have had.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 5, 2013)

Iguana said:


> That's what that stupid story about the turtle was all about apparently. It was something they threw together to fill in all of the scenes Kevin was supposed to have had.


Really?  So we have to spot pet-related stories that start out of nowhere and resolve in a couple of weeks.  Eyes peeled, everyone!


----------



## _angel_ (May 5, 2013)

Iguana said:


> That's what that stupid story about the turtle was all about apparently. It was something they threw together to fill in all of the scenes Kevin was supposed to have had.


Kev replaced by a turtle! Genius! (eta think it's a tortoise)


----------



## danny la rouge (May 5, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Kev replaced by a turtle! Genius! (eta think it's a tortoise)


Tbf, Gail's more like a turtle or tortoise.  Kev's more like a Skye terrier:


----------



## Libertad (May 5, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Really? So we have to spot pet-related stories that start out of nowhere and resolve in a couple of weeks. Eyes peeled, everyone!


 
(((Eccles)))


----------



## Iguana (May 5, 2013)

Maybe Lloyd will accidentally leave Eccles at the dump and Ken will go to search for him.............................., for ever.


----------



## youngian (May 5, 2013)

Is the storyline about Roy's mum getting stoned still going?
last time I looked she was getting the munchies and annoying Roy by listening to Led Zeppelin on the cafe radio.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 5, 2013)

youngian said:
			
		

> Is the storyline about Roy's mum getting stoned still going?
> last time I looked she was getting the munchies and annoying Roy by listening to Led Zeppelin on the cafe radio.



No. The Doctor gave her a talking to and she saw the error of her ways. 

The Zep fan was Anna.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 5, 2013)

When was the last time they had a storyline about sex offenders on Corrie? Might be a good time to grasp that nettle.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 5, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> When was the last time they had a storyline about sex offenders on Corrie? Might be a good time to grasp that nettle.



Frank Foster, as it happens.


----------



## Espresso (May 6, 2013)

Why did Paul say that Todd is going to be his son in law when he and EiIeen get married? Todd will be Paul's stepson. Silly sausage.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 17, 2013)

Why are Anna and Owen eating corned beef to save money? Do they think it's cheap?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 17, 2013)

Having to edit out all the alleged nonces has played havoc with the storylines and scriptwriting


----------



## Geri (May 17, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Why are Anna and Owen eating corned beef to save money? Do they think it's cheap?


 
Maybe they have loads of tins in the cupboard.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 17, 2013)

Geri said:
			
		

> Maybe they have loads of tins in the cupboard.



Ok. Using up the stores. I can go with that.


----------



## Geri (May 17, 2013)

Bought in more affluent times...


----------



## Espresso (May 17, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Why are Anna and Owen eating corned beef to save money? Do they think it's cheap?


 
They should have offered Gail a tenner for five or six boxes of those hilariously facepalm misordered olives - which seem to have disappeared, now as I say it.

Edit - That coding's all to cock, I meant to put one of these  in brackets; not to write facepalm surrounded by smiley faces.
Bugger.
And I can't correct it now, seeing as I've been quoted
Double bugger.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 17, 2013)

Espresso said:
			
		

> They should have offered Gail a tenner for five or six boxes of those hilariously facepalm misordered olives - which seem to have disappeared, now as I say it.



That's a load of Martinis. Oh, mind you... Audrey.


----------



## Libertad (May 17, 2013)

Poor Hayley.  Poor Roy. A storyline that resonates in our house.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 17, 2013)

Libertad said:


> Poor Hayley.  Poor Roy. A storyline that resonates in our house.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 17, 2013)

Gary is a knob. Faye is vile. Owen is a prick. Karl is gross.

Corrie is a bit shit atm, we need a Comedy Dev interlude


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 17, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Gary is a knob. Faye is vile. Owen is a prick. Karl is gross.
> 
> Corrie is a bit shit atm, we need a Comedy Dev interlude


 
I was at my mam's earlier & that was the conclusion we came to - There's a dearth of likeable characters for sure.

Tell you who gets on my nerves more than anyone though - Shiela Grant. She's a decent actor but her character on the street is just an irritant - You've got to feel sorry for Stella - Her mam's a waste of space and she's voluntarily booked herself a berth on the not so good ship _Karl_ - She's going to be destroyed when it all comes out.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 17, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I was at my mam's earlier & that was the conclusion we came to - There's a dearth of likeable characters for sure.
> 
> Tell you who gets on my nerves more than anyone though - Shiela Grant. She's a decent actor but her character on the street is just an irritant - You've got to feel sorry for Stella - Her mam's a waste of space and she's voluntarily booked herself a berth on the not so good ship _Karl_ - She's going to be destroyed when it all comes out.



Too right. The excitement levels should pick up a bit when all that comes out. I wonder how Dev will take the news


----------



## danny la rouge (May 17, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Too right. The excitement levels should pick up a bit when all that comes out. I wonder how Dev will take the news


With THE emphases in unUSUal plAces. Yeah?


----------



## _angel_ (May 18, 2013)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s...source=tw&utm_medium=dsuk&utm_campaign=twdsuk
Blimey. Fourth Corrie star under investigation for sex assault. They don't name who but I think it's quite clear.
It says they haven't been on screen recently. 
Altho I won't say anything that might cause this site trouble.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2013)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s...source=tw&utm_medium=dsuk&utm_campaign=twdsuk
> Blimey. Fourth Corrie star under investigation for sex assault. They don't name who but I think it's quite clear.
> It says they haven't been on screen recently.
> Altho I won't say anything that might cause this site trouble.



I spotted that story today. I don't know who it might be.

But I feel sorry for the script writers.


----------



## zoooo (May 18, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s...source=tw&utm_medium=dsuk&utm_campaign=twdsuk
> Blimey. Fourth Corrie star under investigation for sex assault. They don't name who but I think it's quite clear.
> It says they haven't been on screen recently.
> Altho I won't say anything that might cause this site trouble.


Oh, at least do a clue?


----------



## ash (May 18, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Oh, at least do a clue?


Not difficult, someone who was there at the beginning returned not so long ago but not been seen for 6 weeks ish. Not a friend of Dorothy's but a friend of R---'s (my guess anyway)


----------



## Shirl (May 18, 2013)

I am very dim and need a more obvious clue. I'm sure anyone can make a guess about who the 4th person is without getting into trouble.


----------



## _angel_ (May 18, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I am very dim and need a more obvious clue. I'm sure anyone can make a guess about who the 4th person is without getting into trouble.


I tried to send a pm not entirely sure it worked!

I don't want to name names, because it's been spelled out it could get the site into trouble.


----------



## harpo (May 18, 2013)

ash said:


> Not difficult, someone who was there at the beginning returned not so long ago but not been seen for 6 weeks ish. Not a friend of Dorothy's but a friend of R---'s (my guess anyway)


Ah!  I though he was in it recently..?


----------



## ash (May 18, 2013)

harpo said:


> Ah!  I though he was in it recently..?


I can't remember seeing him for a while and can't think of anyone whose been in it since the 60s who would be another candidate?


----------



## Shirl (May 18, 2013)

Still goddamn don't know 
Won't someone send me a pm and put me out of my misery


----------



## harpo (May 18, 2013)

I don't think I know who you mean.  I was thinking of DS but he hasn't been back in it all that long.


----------



## harpo (May 18, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Still goddamn don't know
> Won't someone send me a pm and put me out of my misery


Me too please.


----------



## _angel_ (May 18, 2013)

harpo said:


> Ah!  I though he was in it recently..?



It could be q recent tho. (The investigation)

The writers must be so busy now!


----------



## Shirl (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the PMs folks but I'm sure he was in corrie about a week ago. Anyway, the chap you are suggesting looks like he could be a nonce so that clinches it for me   Not many men left now.


----------



## zoooo (May 18, 2013)

ash said:


> Not difficult, someone who was there at the beginning returned not so long ago but not been seen for 6 weeks ish. Not a friend of Dorothy's but a friend of R---'s (my guess anyway)


Ohhh, I get who you mean now.


----------



## Iguana (May 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the person being I think is being implied here is a current cast member so can't be the person who was arrested as when they say 'not on screen' I think they mean not a current cast member. It's just someone who used to be in Corrie a long running character but isn't now.


----------



## _angel_ (May 19, 2013)

Yes I think he's been in it fairly recently

If they mean someone else I suppose we'll see!


----------



## zoooo (May 19, 2013)

Must be horrible being anyone in Corrie now. I've seen people accusing all sorts of them on Twitter. Even really young ones which shows they haven't been reading the press properly at all.


----------



## _angel_ (May 19, 2013)

Iguana said:


> I'm pretty sure the person being I think is being implied here is a current cast member so can't be the person who was arrested as when they say 'not on screen' I think they mean not a current cast member. It's just someone who used to be in Corrie a long running character but isn't now.


If it's someone else then it could literally be anyone I guess.


----------



## harpo (May 19, 2013)

*That person* did not appear to be on the stage just now when Corrie won best soap.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 20, 2013)

Drinks machine moment


----------



## Libertad (May 20, 2013)

(((Steve's barnet)))


----------



## danny la rouge (May 20, 2013)

Libertad said:


> (((Steve's barnet)))


Proof that balding men going for the close shave look doesn't _always_ work.


----------



## _angel_ (May 21, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Proof that balding men going for the close shave look doesn't _always_ work.


 

He's still got the tongue thing going on.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 21, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> He's still got the tongue thing going on.


The world's first skinhead widow's peak.


----------



## Shirl (May 21, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> The world's first skinhead widow's peak.


Now I can't remember what his hair was like before  I supposed the new look will grow on me


----------



## Libertad (May 21, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Now I can't remember what his hair was like before  I supposed the new look will grow on me


 
It won't suit you.


----------



## Shirl (May 21, 2013)

Mmm, I walked into that


----------



## zoooo (May 21, 2013)

He should bring that woolly hat back.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 21, 2013)

His hair was proper WTF


----------



## Libertad (May 21, 2013)

zoooo said:


> He should bring that woolly hat back.


 
Or go for the full balaclava.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 21, 2013)

Izzy's accent has started to grate


----------



## danny la rouge (May 24, 2013)

Dennis is back from wherever he was, then. Did he look suntanned?


----------



## _angel_ (May 25, 2013)

Clearly that article had not got it right!
They said it was a "current cast member", the last time I trust the Sun!


----------



## Shirl (May 26, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Dennis is back from wherever he was, then. Did he look suntanned?


Nearly all the cast have suntan these days, the scriptwriters need to introduce a mention of the tanning salon on Inkerman Street to explain them all.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 26, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Nearly all the cast have suntan these days, the scriptwriters need to introduce a mention of the tanning salon on Inkerman Street to explain them all.


In real life there would be a tanning salon there anyway.  There's one on my local high street, along with the charity shops and empty Winehouse off-licence.


----------



## _angel_ (May 26, 2013)

Is it on tonight and if so when?


----------



## Shirl (May 26, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Is it on tonight and if so when?


I hope not. I'm about 6 glasses of wine down..


----------



## Geri (May 26, 2013)

9pm.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 26, 2013)

Geri said:
			
		

> 9pm.



And every day this week.


----------



## Geri (May 26, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> And every day this week.


 
Except Wednesday, I think.


----------



## Espresso (May 26, 2013)

Yep, there is some footy on Wednesday, but the rest of the week it's Britain's Got Talent and Coronation St every night.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 26, 2013)

Geri said:
			
		

> Except Wednesday, I think.



Ok, cheers. 

Just watching Claire Balding doing Emily Davidson atm.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 26, 2013)

Dp


----------



## Geri (May 26, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Ok, cheers.
> 
> Just watching Claire Balding doing Emily Davidson atm.


 
Oh bother, I was going to watch that.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 26, 2013)

Geri said:
			
		

> Oh bother, I was going to watch that.



Surprisingly good, actually.


----------



## Shirl (May 27, 2013)

I watched it this afternoon, things look to be picking up at last.


----------



## ash (May 28, 2013)

Your a Nasty little Elf !!!


----------



## danny la rouge (May 28, 2013)

ash said:
			
		

> Your a Nasty little Elf !!!



And you're a nice, little, bald elf.


----------



## harpo (May 28, 2013)

The Izzy character storyline is really annoying me now.  How often have we had exact replicas of these scenes. Get out of mah weh Gareh, ahm doin it on mah own.  Yeah we heard you the first time.


----------



## Celt (May 28, 2013)

Just caught up.  Sally was really funny, great she gets to be silly sally.

The baby thing, Issy is really annoying but the premie baby thing took me off guard and was really well done.

Have just come home from visiting  my family, where 13 years ago great nephew was born at 27 weeks weighing 1lb 13ozs and the first 18 months of his life which were really scary.  Boy is now 13, tall,healthy and beautful and shows no signs of his early entry into life 

Love the fact the soaps can remind us of life. but I seem to have something in my eye


----------



## danny la rouge (May 28, 2013)

Celt said:


> but I seem to have something in my eye


I had to cough for a bit before speaking. Some sort of manly dust thing from manly tasks, no doubt.


----------



## Celt (May 28, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I had to cough for a bit before speaking. Some sort of manly dust thing from manly tasks, no doubt.


 
or womanly tasks, cos i am a girl.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 1, 2013)

Celt said:


> or womanly tasks, cos i am a girl.


I was talking about my manly tasks, not your womanly ones.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 7, 2013)

Excellent Dev action this week


----------



## Shirl (Jun 7, 2013)

Is there any legal definition about who is the mother of a baby born to a surrogate mother?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 7, 2013)

I can't imagine legally she'd have any rights to be able to keep the baby, when she didn't provide the egg. Not that I know eff all about it.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh Dev, your fake crying is something else.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 7, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I can't imagine legally she'd have any rights to be able to keep the baby, when she didn't provide the egg. Not that I know eff all about it.


 
Apparently as she birthed it she's considered to be the mother legally until she signs the baby over to them.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 7, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Excellent Dev action this week


 
Hhhello Sally!


----------



## Shirl (Jun 7, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Apparently as she birthed it she's considered to be the mother legally until she signs the baby over to them.


Ooooh, a fight then


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 7, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Oh Dev, your fake crying is something else.


 
He is a true thespian. I feel his pain


----------



## Shirl (Jun 7, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> He is a true thespian. I feel his pain


It was embarrassing to watch tonight


----------



## zoooo (Jun 7, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Apparently as she birthed it she's considered to be the mother legally until she signs the baby over to them.


 
Yikes. That seems very unfair to the biological parents.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 7, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Yikes. That seems very unfair to the biological parents.


 
No doubt in the real world things are done with much legal backup.  And I think in the real world you would probably go with someone who does surrogacy regularly, like through an agency or something.


----------



## Looby (Jun 7, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> No doubt in the real world things are done with much legal backup.  And I think in the real world you would probably go with someone who does surrogacy regularly, like through an agency or something.



Even then, there's nothing set in stone. You have to apply for a parental order after the birth and I'm not sure how long that takes. 

I'm sure agencies vet surrogates quite closely though and I would hope extensive counselling is offered.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 7, 2013)

Rita should be Prime Minister or Queen or something


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 8, 2013)

There's no way any official body would have let Tina be a surrogate. She lives on the same street as the parents and has no children, and is blatantly doing it for money.

Also, why has no one in Manchester ever heard of bi sexuality?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 8, 2013)

Has Tina been paid yet?


----------



## Espresso (Jun 8, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Has Tina been paid yet?


 
Owen gave her a big fat envelope in the hospital last night, her final installment. And she said that she had prostituted her womb.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh, blimey.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 8, 2013)

Haven't watched corrie for about a year. Caught up on a bit last night....so Marcus is now with Maria?

Fair enough but I found it most odd that his gay friends would be all righteous and opposed to it. Surely a better storyline would've been for some of their more right on straight friends to be twatty about it and his gay friends proving that love shouldn't be about labels. Wouldn't that be a more real life situation?

Anyway, can someone update me...what happened to Kevin & Sally, what really happened to Sunita, is there anything else I missed? I gather the rovers burned down...whats the story. Has Ken Barlow been written out or are we just conveniently not seeing him for a bit? Is Carla still around?


----------



## Looby (Jun 8, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> There's no way any official body would have let Tina be a surrogate. She lives on the same street as the parents and has no children, and is blatantly doing it for money.



It's a private arrangement though so not subject to the same restrictions although it is illegal to be paid I believe. It should be expenses only. 

Not sure if they'd run into problems win the family court getting the parental order but people do have babies for friends/relatives.


----------



## Smyz (Jun 9, 2013)

Don't understand eileen being tired. Paul is on nights. 

Is she still worrying?


----------



## Geri (Jun 9, 2013)

I think the idea is that she can't sleep for worrying, hence cleaning her doorstep at the crack of dawn.


----------



## Geri (Jun 9, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Haven't watched corrie for about a year. Caught up on a bit last night....so Marcus is now with Maria?
> 
> Fair enough but I found it most odd that his gay friends would be all righteous and opposed to it. Surely a better storyline would've been for some of their more right on straight friends to be twatty about it and his gay friends proving that love shouldn't be about labels. Wouldn't that be a more real life situation?
> 
> Anyway, can someone update me...what happened to Kevin & Sally, what really happened to Sunita, is there anything else I missed? I gather the rovers burned down...whats the story. Has Ken Barlow been written out or are we just conveniently not seeing him for a bit? Is Carla still around?



Kevin is visiting Bill who had a heart attack. Him and Sally split up years ago! 

Karl burnt down the Rovers and Sunita got the blame. Then he murdered her in hospital. 

Ken has not been written out yet. 

Carla is still around, her brother is in it now and going out with Tracy Barlow.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 9, 2013)

Geri said:


> Kevin is visiting Bill who had a heart attack. Him and Sally split up years ago!
> 
> Karl burnt down the Rovers and Sunita got the blame. Then he murdered her in hospital.
> 
> ...


 
Ta.

Last I saw, I thought Kev and Sal were patching it up but I may have imagined they got back together after his affair. Is Norris and the odd woman in the mobile home still in it?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes and yes.


----------



## Geri (Jun 9, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Ta.
> 
> Last I saw, I thought Kev and Sal were patching it up but I may have imagined they got back together after his affair. Is Norris and the odd woman in the mobile home still in it?


 
I think they did try to patch it up, but the fact that he had a child with another woman was too hard.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 10, 2013)

Corrie is awesome tonight


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 10, 2013)

How dare that ghastly family shout at Rita like that


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 10, 2013)

Dev's got his Columbo coat on


----------



## Shirl (Jun 14, 2013)

Did I just miss something? why was Karl wiping his gob?


----------



## harpo (Jun 14, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Did I just miss something? why was Karl wiping his gob?


 
Because he was sick, having nearly killed Dev with Ardeep's golf trophy.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 14, 2013)

Actors singing lullabies to babies in soaps. Puke


----------



## Shirl (Jun 14, 2013)

harpo said:


> Because he was sick, having nearly killed Dev with Ardeep's golf trophy.


Thanks


----------



## Libertad (Jun 14, 2013)

Come on Dev, the gloves, the gloves. ffs.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 14, 2013)

Excellent bit of detective work from Constable Cropper earlier btw.
Shame that we all had that sussed pages ago.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 15, 2013)

> Dev's got his Columbo coat on


----------



## Libertad (Jun 17, 2013)

Sylvia in the bath singing "Rivers of Babylon".


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 19, 2013)

Super evil David is back, and he's not happy


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 19, 2013)

Emily takes a tumble, but luckily nurse matey is only 10yds away and running straight there! Phew.

Bet she doesn't spend 12hrs on a trolley in a corridor at A&E either


----------



## Geri (Jun 19, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Emily takes a tumble, but luckily nurse matey is only 10yds away and running straight there! Phew.


 
He's a midwife, isn't he? I don't think those skills will be of much use to Emily.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 19, 2013)

Geri said:


> He's a midwife, isn't he? I don't think those skills will be of much use to Emily.


 
Yeah true  But he's a medic, he knows the basics!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 19, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Super evil David is back, and he's not happy


He's too, too angry.



Spoiler


----------



## zoooo (Jun 20, 2013)

I like evil David. Maybe he will punch Nick so hard he will turn back into Adam Ricketts.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 24, 2013)

Faye lives!


----------



## Espresso (Jun 24, 2013)

I can't quite decide which couple in the Jake/Joe imbroglio annoys me the most - Izzy and Gary or Tina and Tommy or Owen and Anna. They're a bloody terrible shower.

PS I typed embroglio first.  and also


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 24, 2013)

Espresso said:


> I can't quite decide which couple in the Jake/Joe imbroglio annoys me the most - Izzy and Gary or Tina and Tommy or Owen and Anna. They're a bloody terrible shower.
> 
> PS I typed embroglio first.  and also


And what happened with Tommy's debt? I thought that's why Tina did it in the first place!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 24, 2013)

Good point!

I don't like shouty Roy at all. Sort it out, Roy.


----------



## Kidda (Jun 25, 2013)

Why did Tina call the baby Jake last night? I thought she changed is name to Joe?


----------



## Shirl (Jun 25, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Why did Tina call the baby Jake last night? I thought she changed is name to Joe?


Tommy told her was was called Jake and he wasn't her baby.


----------



## Looby (Jun 25, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> And what happened with Tommy's debt? I thought that's why Tina did it in the first place!



Didn't Rita pay it off so Tina wouldn't have to go through with it?


----------



## Mandalaa (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm glad that storyline is over now.  Tina's due to make a sharp exit soon, isnt she?


----------



## Shirl (Jun 26, 2013)

Worryingly, Emily Bishop and I love the same films


----------



## Shirl (Jun 26, 2013)

And the Windass-Armstrongs  are not a family who would have a Rachel Whiteread exhibition poster on their walls.


----------



## Geri (Jun 26, 2013)

Norris is so stupid! Like Frieda or whatever she's called will never ask Emily if she got the parcel.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 26, 2013)

Is Spider due for a return then?


----------



## Shirl (Jun 26, 2013)

Libertad said:


> Is Spider due for a return then?


I really hope so. I love Spider


----------



## Geri (Jun 26, 2013)

Is he with Toyah? I did hear she was going to return, but that was yonks ago. I also heard that Todd was coming back into it, and Sarah, but I don't know if it's true.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 26, 2013)

Geri said:


> Is he with Toyah? I did hear she was going to return, but that was yonks ago. I also heard that Todd was coming back into it, and Sarah, but I don't know if it's true.


I heard about Todd and Sarah Lou. Nothing about Toyah though, why do you think Spider is with Toyah?


----------



## Geri (Jun 26, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I heard about Todd and Sarah Lou. Nothing about Toyah though, why do you think Spider is with Toyah?


 
I thought they went off together. Or she joined him in London or summat.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 26, 2013)

Geri said:


> I thought they went off together. Or she joined him in London or summat.


Could be. My memory is rubbish but I did like Toyah, not as much as Spider mind


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 27, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Worryingly, Emily Bishop and I love the same films


I have a film noir box that looks like a cigarette packet. I love film noir. Too melodramatic my arse. He'll get melodrama when Freda finds out!


----------



## tony.c (Jun 28, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I don't like shouty Roy at all. Sort it out, Roy.


He's stressed out. Who is rearranging Roy's cutlery and furniture? My money is on Faye. She's got form for that sort of thing - remember the fish pond.


----------



## tony.c (Jun 28, 2013)

It might be Roy doing it while sleepwalking. But wouldn't Hayley have noticed him getting up?


----------



## tony.c (Jun 28, 2013)

OK I withdraw my accusation about Faye. Looks like it probably was Roy sleepwalking. But how come Hayley didn't get woken by him getting out of bed?


----------



## Shirl (Jun 28, 2013)

I think it's the fat boy and he's doing it because he is stressed by knowing that the bloke out of Taggart killed Sunita


----------



## tony.c (Jun 28, 2013)

Yup it was Roy then.


----------



## tony.c (Jun 28, 2013)

Hayley must be a really heavy sleeper.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 28, 2013)

I reckon Roy and Hayley sleep in separate beds, like Basil and Sybil Fawlty.


----------



## Espresso (Jun 28, 2013)

Norris is such a pain in the arse. Why Emily's put up with him all these years is beyond me. I'd have brained him long since.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Norris is such a pain in the arse. Why Emily's put up with him all these years is beyond me. I'd have brained him long since.


I don't know about you but I have a Norris in my life, I though everyone had 
tbh, it's a Norrisette


----------



## zoooo (Jul 1, 2013)

Aw, Craig is funny. More Craig please! (I think he's about to have an actual storyline.)


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 5, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I really hope so. I love Spider


 
Didn't he have looooovely eyes?


----------



## ash (Jul 5, 2013)

David chucking peanuts at Gail's head lol


----------



## Shirl (Jul 8, 2013)

I thought I was going to be strip searched and I'm not dressed for it  
I wish I could have said that line


----------



## Kidda (Jul 8, 2013)

ugh Gail nooooooo don't do it. 

The story line seems to be setting Gail and Fayes miserable father up, if that happens i think i'll actually throw up in my own mouth.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 8, 2013)

Kidda said:


> ugh Gail nooooooo don't do it.
> 
> The story line seems to be setting Gail and Fayes miserable father up, if that happens i think i'll actually throw up in my own mouth.


 
Sally?


----------



## Kidda (Jul 8, 2013)

Libertad said:


> Sally?


 
Yes your quite right, sorry i meant Sally. 

ugh now i've made myself feel ill again.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 8, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Yes your quite right, sorry i meant Sally.
> 
> ugh now i've made myself feel ill again.


TBf Faye's dad and Gail would be a shag too far


----------



## Kidda (Jul 8, 2013)

Shirl said:


> TBf Faye's dad and Gail would be a shag too far


 
Oh Shirl, i think i need therapy after that mental image.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 9, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Oh Shirl, i think i need therapy after that mental image.


 
In contrast though,I need a tissue.


----------



## Looby (Jul 9, 2013)

ash said:


> David chucking peanuts at Gail's head lol



It was awful but fucking hilarious. 

I hate evil David but he is entertaining. 

Worried he's going to end up topping himself or someone else though...


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 9, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> How dare that ghastly family shout at Rita like that


They are a completely charmless bunch aren't they? The only mildly likeable character is Izzy and she can get annoying as well.


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 12, 2013)

Am I the only one who didn't realise saying 'Play the white man' was so wrong? I've never really thought about it before until the warning before the show and the kerfuffle during the show.

To be honest I don't say it at all but have never really thought about the racist connotations until now and still, upon looking it up, can see it's quite divided on what it really means.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 12, 2013)

I'd never even heard the phrase before, I had to Wiki it.


----------



## Geri (Jul 12, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I'd never even heard the phrase before, I had to Wiki it.


 
Me too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 12, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> Am I the only one who didn't realise saying 'Play the white man' was so wrong? .


Yes, I'd say you were one of the few.


----------



## Redeyes (Jul 12, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, I'd say you were one of the few.



That's cool, like I said I never use the phrase but I'd heard of it. Didn't really put two and two together until today. You learn something new everyday. At least I know the score now.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 12, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> That's cool, like I said I never use the phrase but I'd heard of it. Didn't really put two and two together until today. You learn something new everyday. At least I know the score now.


Hopefully the story will make a few people think about the implications of sayings they hadn't considered. If the script writers don't screw up the opportunity.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 13, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I'd never even heard the phrase before, I had to Wiki it.


I never heard it and wouldn't know what it means.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 13, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> I never heard it and wouldn't know what it means.


I don't think I've heard it since I was a teenager but it was obvious to me even then. Or maybe it was just more obvious back then.


----------



## tony.c (Jul 13, 2013)

I think it was a phrase that had more common usage years ago, but isn't so common these days. Mainly because people are aware that it is unacceptable now.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 15, 2013)

Paul was quite nice five minutes ago, now he's suddenly turned into a big twat. Not sure it's all that realistic. 
Was a good idea to tackle casual racism though.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 15, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Paul was quite nice five minutes ago, now he's suddenly turned into a big twat. Not sure it's all that realistic.
> Was a good idea to tackle casual racism though.


 

He's leaving apparently and I wonder if it's been created for that. It seems a bit of a kak handed story line though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2013)

Can't believe so many people have never heard it 

Maybe you're all younger?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 15, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can't believe so many people have never heard it
> 
> Maybe you're all younger?


 

I am 23 and had never heard it before.

I did have a very wiberal middle class upbringing though.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm young_ish_ and haven't heard it. Could it be a more northern saying?



purenarcotic said:


> He's leaving apparently and I wonder if it's been created for that. It seems a bit of a kak handed story line though.


 
Ah right, that would explain it.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 15, 2013)

Anyone seen Simon recently?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 15, 2013)

He's probably off having a growth spurt. He'll return 6 feet tall with a deep voice.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 15, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Paul was quite nice five minutes ago, now he's suddenly turned into a big twat. Not sure it's all that realistic.
> Was a good idea to tackle casual racism though.


 
Paul was always a wanker.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 15, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can't believe so many people have never heard it
> 
> Maybe you're all younger?


 
Bit out of order this right but well, one time at this wedding we were all invited to, my sisters boyfriend at the time was a skinhead (not a racist one though), anyway this pissed up student type accused my sisters fella of being a racist purely based on his haircut & what he was wearing. My sisters beau was pissed as well and an argument ensued coz he, quite rightly, took exception to being called a racist by this squirt who didn't know him from Adam. The squirty student wouldn't let it go, he was like a dog with a bone and I could see my sisters chap banging him (and while a fight is a traditional part of a wedding, you don't want to be the disgraced twat who starts it), so in an attempt to keep the peace I went to my sisters fella "Listen baby, the arguments ridiculous, this little prick's called you a racist and he's out of order but he's not going to leave it, the only thing to do in such a farcical scene as this is walk away, in fact, wrong as it is, you're going to have to play the white man coz someone's got to".

I thought it was funny. Few others did. Fuck them though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2013)

Well at least you have the guts to admit it


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 20, 2013)

When did Peter Barlow start sporting a fetching beard?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> When did Peter Barlow start sporting a fetching beard?


 

He's looking very healthy at the moment.  Must be the tan


----------



## Looby (Jul 20, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> When did Peter Barlow start sporting a fetching beard?



Ages ago. Are you like my husband? 

'Whats happening, who's that, why is she doing that'

; )


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 20, 2013)

I only ever watch corrie when at mums house and I have to cos its on.

Thus I start going 'wheres Dev? I like dev, he has the most bizzare way of talking'

'He's not got a storyline at the moment, shut up'

'Is he still with sunita?'

'SHUT UP'


----------



## Libertad (Jul 20, 2013)

Peter's getting a lot of wear out of that suit. Where's Karl and Stella? Surely the Sunita storyline won't just be allowed to fade away?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 20, 2013)

RIP Sunita.


----------



## barney_pig (Jul 21, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> RIP Sunita.


Is she still dead?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 21, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Is she still dead?


 
Yes *sniffles*


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 21, 2013)

Libertad said:


> Peter's getting a lot of wear out of that suit. Where's Karl and Stella? Surely the Sunita storyline won't just be allowed to fade away?


Prob waiting till autumn season to resurrect it? Working to the hunch that nothing really happens in a soap during the summer months?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

Poor Hayley. They said on morning TV what she's going to be diagnosed with. Not good


----------



## Geri (Jul 22, 2013)

I hope they don't kill her off.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

Geri said:


> I hope they don't kill her off.


 
With what she's got, it's not looking good


----------



## Kidda (Jul 22, 2013)

nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 22, 2013)

I heard she was leaving?  

Dreadful prognosis, pancreatic cancer is evil.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> I heard she was leaving?
> 
> Dreadful prognosis, pancreatic cancer is evil.


 
Yeah, one of the worst and very low survival rate


----------



## cesare (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## cyprusclean (Jul 22, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, one of the worst and very low survival rate


 

I know. My father-in-law died three  weeks after diagnosis. It went so quick.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> I know. My father-in-law died three weeks after diagnosis. It went so quick.


----------



## Kidda (Jul 22, 2013)

4/5 people die  

This is a horrible storyline. DO NOT LIKE.


----------



## Geri (Jul 22, 2013)

I haven't got over Alma dying yet. That was traumatic.


----------



## Kidda (Jul 22, 2013)

Shut up Roy you twat, it's not about you. 


((Hayley))


----------



## Shirl (Jul 23, 2013)

So, who else blubbed like a baby?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 23, 2013)

So depressing. It's not often you switch to Eastenders for some light relief.

What if Hayley dies and then Mary helps Roy through it and they get together. 
They have been making Mary more likeable recently...


----------



## Shirl (Jul 23, 2013)

I can't imagine Roy wanting to take up with another woman but if he did, Mary could suit him.
I suspect Hayley will die and I'm dreading watching from now on.


----------



## Geri (Jul 23, 2013)

Shirl said:


> So, who else blubbed like a baby?


 
I think I may have had something in my eye


----------



## Kidda (Jul 23, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I suspect Hayley will die and I'm dreading watching from now on.


 
Apparently she does.  

I love watching Corrie because it's not the depressing tripe that Eastenders is but now this is just going to be awful to watch


----------



## Shirl (Jul 23, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Apparently she does.
> 
> I love watching Corrie because it's not the depressing tripe that Eastenders is but now this is just going to be awful to watch


I could never go back to watching EE, I've not seen it for years. I love Corrie but I almost wish I could just stop watching now. I love Hayley


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 23, 2013)

i agree, it's going to be too sad to watch  Hayley's such a great character. And Roy.


----------



## Looby (Jul 23, 2013)

This is going to be awful. I hope it's quick and doesn't drag on for months. 

Poor Roy, how's he going to cope? 
: (


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 24, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> This is going to be awful. I hope it's quick and doesn't drag on for months.
> 
> Poor Roy, how's he going to cope?
> : (


With help from his friends. 

(((Roy)))


----------



## tony.c (Jul 24, 2013)

Mary might try to console him. She didn't get anywhere with Norris, despite the 'Misery' kidnapping plotline. And she did make a move on Roy with the classical music outings and chess playing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 24, 2013)

Roy talks dirty: "Hayley! Take your cardie off right now!"


----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 25, 2013)

Aparently theres a Fash pub in weatherfield called "the bulldog"


----------



## cyprusclean (Jul 26, 2013)

Roy:  "I'm griddling  while Rome burns"


----------



## cyprusclean (Jul 26, 2013)

Then there was "_Beyoncé's coming to work in the factory"?_


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2013)

Bacon barm with no bacon


----------



## zoooo (Jul 26, 2013)

Roy really is being a complete arsehole.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 26, 2013)

and this racist crap is doing my head in


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 27, 2013)

Espresso said:


> I wouldn't kick Karl out of bed, that's for dead sure. I think he's pretty eyecandylicious. As a character, the man is a buffoooooooooooooon - but he's certainly an attractive man.


 
He's currently on some film on Movie Mix (some kind of follow up to Born Free).  He's much younger and thinner.  Not bad


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and this racist crap is doing my head in


 
Total bollocks of a storyline. It's got way out of hand in a way it just wouldn't do in reality.

If a usually decent bloke who everyone liked and respected slipped up and said some shite about "playing the white man", he'd get a bit of a bollocking, apologise, and things would get back to normal, but the whole street have got their pitchforks out!

The producers are trying to make a point .... _'racism bad, mmmkay?' _But it's laughable.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2013)

Great line to Loyd though:

"You're a cabbie, not Malcolm X"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 28, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Total bollocks of a storyline. It's got way out of hand in a way it just wouldn't do in reality.
> 
> If a usually decent bloke who everyone liked and respected slipped up and said some shite about "playing the white man", he'd get a bit of a bollocking, apologise, and things would get back to normal, but the whole street have got their pitchforks out!
> 
> The producers are trying to make a point .... _'racism bad, mmmkay?' _But it's laughable.


 
I know, so totally over the top, it's laughable.  Could and should have been dealt with and all over in one or two episodes.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 31, 2013)

Paul's shirt was burnt by black people.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 31, 2013)

That Mandy is a right mard arse. Lloyd never has any relationship luck.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 31, 2013)

"Nice Christian gay lass." lol


----------



## Shirl (Jul 31, 2013)

Gas mark 5


----------



## zoooo (Jul 31, 2013)

Is ginger bloke with a new baby about to go a bit wrong again?
Hope they're not about to do a baby abuse storyline. There's enough depressing stuff going on already.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2013)

"I've watched the Apprentice; I've seen them hold their mobile like that". [holds hand out flat]


----------



## Geri (Aug 2, 2013)

Not sure Leeanne is in a position to take the moral high ground about Nick sleeping with someone else after she dumped him at the altar because she thought she still had feelings for Peter.


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2013)

Finally, someone has sussed him!! How bloody thick are they all. David has been doing his crazy eyes thing all over the shop.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 3, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Finally, someone has sussed him!! How bloody thick are they all. David has been doing his crazy eyes thing all over the shop.


 
Have you seen the trailers where they are all quoting Shakespeare? 

David's demon eyes and shite delivery really wasn't what the Bard intended


----------



## Looby (Aug 3, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Have you seen the trailers where they are all quoting Shakespeare?
> 
> David's demon eyes and shite delivery really wasn't what the Bard intended



Yes! It's very bad isn't it. : D


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 3, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Finally, someone has sussed him!! How bloody thick are they all. David has been doing his crazy eyes thing all over the shop.


And heavy hints!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 5, 2013)

I have just watched tonight's episode where Nick admits to David that he slept with Kylie at Christmas. David, who in the story line already knew this then looks away, looks really upset and his eyes water as if he was about to cry but without any tears. Acting apart, how is that effect achieved? I know that many women can turn on the tap at will but eye watering in men is not easy.


----------



## Geri (Aug 5, 2013)

Onion, or tweezers in the trouser pocket.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 5, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I have just watched tonight's episode where Nick admits to David that he slept with Kylie at Christmas. David, who in the story line already knew this then looks away, looks really upset and his eyes water as if he was about to cry but without any tears. Acting apart, how is that effect achieved? I know that many women can turn on the tap at will but eye watering in men is not easy.


drops


----------



## Shirl (Aug 5, 2013)

Geri said:


> tweezers in the trouser pocket.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 5, 2013)

Geri said:


> Onion, or tweezers in the trouser pocket.


 
Or Nick was squeezing his testicles


----------



## zoooo (Aug 6, 2013)

No more than he deserves!


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 12, 2013)

Sally's wrong, factory work is sometimes riveting...


----------



## zoooo (Aug 12, 2013)

The red rec! I've never seen it before, how exciting.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 12, 2013)

zoooo said:


> The red rec! I've never seen it before, how exciting.


Not even when Emily did the tree top protest?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

zoooo said:


> The red rec! I've never seen it before, how exciting.


 
I still haven't figured out why it's clled the *Red *Rec?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

didn't Roy go sleepwalking there?


----------



## cesare (Aug 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> idn't Roy go sleepwalking there?


Yes, that's where Deirdre found him walking in his dressing gown.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

cesare said:


> Yes, that's where Deirdre found him walking in his dressing gown.


 
It was dark, so zooooooooooo probably couldn't see


----------



## zoooo (Aug 12, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Not even when Emily did the tree top protest?



Must have been before my time. Or I've blocked it out.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 12, 2013)

cesare said:


> Yes, that's where Deirdre found him walking in his dressing gown.


 
Oh bloody hell. Obviously I watch TV with my bloody eyes shut.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Oh bloody hell. Obviously I watch TV with my bloody eyes shut.


 
You probably* didn't* want to see Roy in his dressing gown


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 12, 2013)

cesare said:


> Yes, that's where Deirdre found him walking in his dressing gown.


 
He was just walking walking after work i think


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You probably* didn't* want to see Roy in his dressing gown


 
Members of bristol rep have seen roy in his dressing gown many times.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I still haven't figured out why it's clled the *Red *Rec?


The playing surface is that reddy coloured stuff.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 13, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Oh bloody hell. Obviously I watch TV with my bloody eyes shut.


It's also where Brian and Julie went to spot UFOs.

And where David had his seizure when in charge of other people's children.

And where Kevin and Molly used to go jogging.


----------



## tony.c (Aug 13, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I think it's the fat boy and he's doing it because he is stressed by knowing that the bloke out of Taggart killed Sunita


So was Shirl right about Craig?


----------



## Shirl (Aug 13, 2013)

tony.c said:


> So was Shirl right about Craig?


I still think I am. But you never know


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 13, 2013)

tony.c said:


> So was Shirl right about Craig?


I think she is.  I think Kirk established he isn't gay.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 13, 2013)

Men have boy babies and women have girls


----------



## tony.c (Aug 13, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I think she is. I think Kirk established he isn't gay.


And Craig isn't having 'feelings'... 'in the trouser department'.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 13, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> It's also where Brian and Julie went to spot UFOs.
> 
> And where David had his seizure when in charge of other people's children.
> 
> And where Kevin and Molly used to go jogging.


 
... I hate you.


----------



## crustychick (Aug 13, 2013)

I thought it used to be no more than a bit of scrub-land that people walked their dogs on and kicked a football around on. I seem to remember scenes with Spider and Toyah on such a red rec. However, now it seems more like a fully fledged urban park with facilities


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 13, 2013)

crustychick said:


> I thought it used to be no more than a bit of scrub-land that people walked their dogs on and kicked a football around on. I seem to remember scenes with Spider and Toyah on such a red rec. However, now it seems more like a fully fledged urban park with facilities


Regeneration, intit?


----------



## Libertad (Aug 13, 2013)

All part of the gentrification of Weatherfield.


----------



## tony.c (Aug 13, 2013)

Foxtons will be opening a branch there next.


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 14, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> It's also where Brian and Julie went to spot UFOs.
> 
> And where David had his seizure when in charge of other people's children.
> 
> And where Kevin and Molly used to go dogging.


Fixed for you


----------



## Kidda (Aug 14, 2013)

crustychick said:


> I thought it used to be no more than a bit of scrub-land that people walked their dogs on and kicked a football around on. I seem to remember scenes with Spider and Toyah on such a red rec. However, now it seems more like a fully fledged urban park with facilities


 
They moved filming to Platt Fields Park; it's so obviously Platt fields (if you know it) that it ruins the scenes somewhat.


----------



## crustychick (Aug 15, 2013)

Kidda said:


> They moved filming to Platt Fields Park; it's so obviously Platt fields (if you know it) that it ruins the scenes somewhat.


 
Ahhhhhh, do you know where it used to be? I thought it had been featuring *much* more recently.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 16, 2013)

Daily Mail link http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-online-videos-rap-alter-ego-The-Phantom.html
Kind of hilarious.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 16, 2013)

"Don't make him out to be a saint or owt". 
"Your Dad's a stunt man in Hollywood".


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow. I wasn't expecting that. And neither was Shirl!


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 16, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I still think I am. But you never know


No. Not quite. Close, mind.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 16, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> No. Not quite. Close, mind.


Not bad eh


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 16, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Not bad eh


Actually you were closer than I thought at first. 

So what is Tommy's rap like? Is he any good? I understand it's very sexist and a bit rapey.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 16, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Actually you were closer than I thought at first.
> 
> So what is Tommy's rap like? Is he any good? I understand it's very sexist and a bit rapey.


Tommy's rap? I'm flummoxed  now


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 16, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Tommy's rap? I'm flummoxed  now


A couple of posts above yours. The actor that plays Tommy has been unmasked as the anonymous rapper, Phantom.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 16, 2013)

Worra twat 
What would Vera say?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 16, 2013)

What's Carl's strategy there? "It was you"?


----------



## Shirl (Aug 16, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> What's Carl's strategy there? "It was you"?


He's a cunt. The sooner he sods off to join the cast of Holby City the better.
I don't have any idea of how this will pan out but I reckon he will drive Craig almost a step too far. I hope Craig's ok though. I like him and his mum


----------



## Libertad (Aug 16, 2013)

Sally's a nasty piece of work.


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 16, 2013)

*Nurofen for the script editor please!*


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 16, 2013)

Libertad said:


> Sally's a nasty piece of work.


She is, but then so is Owen. He's a shit .


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 16, 2013)

The real evil is Deirdre.


----------



## Libertad (Aug 16, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> She is, but then so is Owen. He's a shit .


 
It was the "But you're adopted" quip.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 16, 2013)

Poor old Craigy  Karl is ORRIBLE  ... And as for The Devil Child David... Jeez, that boy is evil!! And Gary is a right nasty cunt, and Vera's bloke is a knob, and, and... Corrie is fucking brilliant


----------



## zoooo (Aug 17, 2013)

I love Craig, he's my new favourite.


----------



## Libertad (Aug 17, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> and Vera's bloke is a knob, and, and... Corrie is fucking brilliant


 
Rita's bloke?


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 17, 2013)

Libertad said:


> Rita's bloke?


Yeah, that's the fella


----------



## Shirl (Aug 17, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I love Craig, he's my new favourite.


and mine


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 17, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I love Craig, he's my new favourite.


He is a good character actually, works well as a foil to Karl's kunning kuntishness and his mum's vacuous stupidity. Istr it's him who gets Karl rumbled in the end..


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 17, 2013)

Libertad said:


> Sally's a nasty piece of work.


She is, she comes out with stuff that sounds fairly innocuous initially but is in fact fucking spiteful - she is a bit thick though, I'm not sure she quite knows she's doing it


----------



## Libertad (Aug 17, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> She is, she comes out with stuff that sounds fairly innocuous initially but is in fact fucking spiteful - she is a bit thick though, I'm not sure she quite knows she's doing it


 
Her vacuity is no excuse for her vicious spite.

Sally Dynevor, the actress, is quite lovely though. She does a lot of work for ActionAid.


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 17, 2013)

On the BBC lottery gameshow deciding question was who won the 2012 soap award lifetime award?
Contestant: Bill Roach
 Camera switches to opponents who are pissing themselves laughing


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 17, 2013)

Libertad said:


> Her vacuity is no excuse for her vicious spite.
> 
> Sally Dynevor, the actress, is quite lovely though. She does a lot of work for ActionAid.


 
I thought Sally's vicious spite had, for once, found itself a more than deserving target in Anna and Owen. In fact I was cheering Sally on. All right thinking people know Owen's a wanker & TBH, if I was in Roy's Rolls, I wouldn't eat a butty Anna had made. Roy, Hayley or Maude, no probs, but I can't help imagining Anna forgetting to wash her hands after a toilet visit coz she's so preoccupied with her home situation and Faye  and that. In fact I'd be less than shocked if she forgot to wipe her arse on occasion. And I'm by no means a fussy eater.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 18, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> In fact I'd be less than shocked if she forgot to wipe her arse on occasion. And I'm by no means a fussy eater.


Surely, if it's hygiene your worried about, keeping her hands a long way from her arse is a good thing


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 18, 2013)

christ


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 19, 2013)

-I give up on this flaming crossword
-Oh don't get too down


----------



## Espresso (Aug 19, 2013)

I see Norris Cole's Dad was one of the gang of oh so menacing racists.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 19, 2013)

Tommy's been sacked for his rapey rap.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 19, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> -I give up on this flaming crossword
> -Oh don't get too down


Some great lines in the first episode.


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 19, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Tommy's been sacked for his rapey rap.


Another yawning gap "off visiting a sick uncle"


----------



## Geri (Aug 19, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Tommy's been sacked for his rapey rap.


 
Pathetic. Although I wonder if it was a good excuse to get rid of him, seeing as a) he is wooden and b) Tina is leaving anyway.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 20, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Another yawning gap "off visiting a sick uncle"


 
Is that in the show, or what he's gonna put down in the employment section of his CV?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 22, 2013)

Rumour is circulating that Corrie is to be brought to a close!

http://lawatwork.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/coronation-st-to-go.html

I hope it's not true.


----------



## cesare (Aug 22, 2013)

Nooooo!


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 22, 2013)

cesare said:


> Nooooo!


Too many sex-case accused and rapey rappers, maybe?


----------



## cesare (Aug 22, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Too many sex-case accused and rapey rappers, maybe?


Yes. But they can be written out, that's what soaps do - you'd think. I don't like this rumour.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 22, 2013)

cesare said:


> Yes. But they can be written out, that's what soaps do - you'd think. I don't like this rumour.


Nor I.  I grew up with Corrie.  I can't imagine not tuning in!


----------



## cesare (Aug 22, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Nor I.  I grew up with Corrie.  I can't imagine not tuning in!


Me too. They can't get rid of it


----------



## zoooo (Aug 22, 2013)

They can't do that!!


----------



## Kidda (Aug 22, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Rumour is circulating that Corrie is to be brought to a close!
> 
> http://lawatwork.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/coronation-st-to-go.html
> 
> I hope it's not true.


 
Where's that rumour come from?  A quick trawl only reveals information about Chris Fountain being axed, not the whole show. 

The Daily Star scored a marvellous own goal this morning, the homophobic wank rag it is. 

http://www.pinknews.co.uk/2013/08/2...as-a-gay-parent-given-that-it-wasnt-a-secret/


----------



## zoooo (Aug 22, 2013)

Lol, what utter fuckberks.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 22, 2013)

That's great. I'm not in the least bit surprised, mind you, that a newspaper has made a sensational story out of nothing. It's what they do.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 23, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Rumour is circulating that Corrie is to be brought to a close!
> 
> http://lawatwork.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/coronation-st-to-go.html
> 
> I hope it's not true.


This was obviously bullshit, the cobble on the show’s new set has been laid.  Why build a new set just to scrap it? 







http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2013...s-laid-at-the-soaps-new-set---picture-preview


----------



## zoooo (Aug 23, 2013)

Ah, bloody good point. 
Phew.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 23, 2013)

Where HAS Tyrone gone lately? 

It can't be taking him that long to lay one pebble.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 23, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Where HAS Tyrone gone lately?
> 
> It can't be taking him that long to lay one pebble.


 
He must have heard you were missing him, there he was!


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 23, 2013)

Espresso said:


> He must have heard you were missing him, there he was!


 

Hah, we just said the same thing.


----------



## Libertad (Aug 23, 2013)

Nail him Tina.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 23, 2013)

But don't bone him.


----------



## Kidda (Aug 23, 2013)

Espresso said:


> He must have heard you were missing him, there he was!


 
Ha, and just like magic...


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 24, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Where HAS Tyrone gone lately?
> 
> It can't be taking him that long to lay one pebble.


A useful euphemism


----------



## Geri (Aug 24, 2013)

He was in it last night.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 24, 2013)

Ches must be mad. Sinead is much nicer than that moany drip, Katy.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 26, 2013)

Aw FFS Vanessa, don't nail your colours to that pillheads mast. I know that's Emmerdale but fuck it, Emmerdale's better than the street ATM anyway. God how my mate hates that Rhona though, "she's worse than a smackhead coz she thinks she's not one, horrible, horrible witch" - In her words & I have to agree.

Chris Fountain's done nowt wrong though AFAIC, just a daft kid mouthing off.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 26, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Ches must be mad. Sinead is much nicer than that moany drip, Katy.


I reckon it won't be long before he's back with Sinead. I thought he looked like he'd already realised that it's only being with his son that he wants.


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 26, 2013)

Joyful episode. Sally is a cow


----------



## barney_pig (Aug 26, 2013)

That baby is massive


----------



## Shirl (Aug 26, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> That baby is massive


It looked about 3 months old


----------



## Espresso (Aug 26, 2013)

Shirl said:


> It looked about 3 months old


 

No wonder she was skriking so much.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 26, 2013)

Espresso said:


> No wonder she was skriking so much.


I haven't heard "skriking" since my mother stopped saying 'stop skriking" to me in the 1950's


----------



## harpo (Aug 26, 2013)

Ha.  I haven't heard that word in 30 years.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 26, 2013)

I told my thirteen year old niece to stop skriking not long ago and it had the desired effect. 
She stopped and looked at me in that very special teenybopper scornful way that makes you want to strangle them and said "Eh? Stop WHAT-ing????"
I smiled beatifically at her and off she stomped, in high dudgeon.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 26, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Joyful episode. Sally is a cow


 
Bullshit. Well yeah, usually Sally isn't the most sympathetic of characters, but if you were taking Anna's side in that little concentremps then you're quite simply wrong.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 27, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Bullshit. Well yeah, usually Sally isn't the most sympathetic of characters, but if you were taking Anna's side in that little concentremps then you're quite simply wrong.


Anna has become absolutely horrible.  I used to quite like her for a while, but she's gone evil.


----------



## Looby (Aug 27, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Anna has become absolutely horrible.  I used to quite like her for a while, but she's gone evil.



Sally is such a dick though, as is her surly boyfriend. 

In fact if they got rid of all the windass/Armstrong family plus Sally and twat boyfriend (what's his name?) I'd be very happy.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 27, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> twat boyfriend (what's his name?)


Joe or Tim, I think.


----------



## Looby (Aug 27, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Joe or Tim, I think.



Yeah, Tim. Cheers.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 30, 2013)

No Coronation St again, because of football.
Is there any particular reason that football matches can't be shown on ITV2? Is it illegal or immoral or just too annoying? 
And if it is, then why can't we have Coronation St on ITV2? They've got six weeks or so in the can, so it's not like it'd be an issue. 

Gits, the lot of 'em.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Aug 30, 2013)

Espresso said:


> No Coronation St again, because of football.
> Is there any particular reason that football matches can't be shown on ITV2? Is it illegal or immoral or just too annoying?
> And if it is, then why can't we have Coronation St on ITV2? They've got six weeks or so in the can, so it's not like it'd be an issue.
> 
> Gits, the lot of 'em.


 
Fuckin nice one - I'd go further and say well, they know what time cornyration street's on and what day's it's on so can't they work their dicky football matches around it?


----------



## tony.c (Sep 1, 2013)

Friday's episodes moved to tonight 7-8pm.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 1, 2013)

tony.c said:


> Friday's episodes moved to tonight 7-8pm.


Just been searching for it on ITV player


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 1, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Anna has become absolutely horrible.  I used to quite like her for a while, but she's gone evil.


Must be the vile Owen's influence.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 1, 2013)

tony.c said:


> Friday's episodes moved to tonight 7-8pm.


Yes, timely reminder.  Cheers.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 1, 2013)

tony.c said:


> Friday's episodes moved to tonight 7-8pm.



Ooh thanks


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 1, 2013)

That started sharp! Why was that?


----------



## Kidda (Sep 1, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> That started sharp! Why was that?



because we couldn't wait any longer 

wooo hooo Corrie.


----------



## tony.c (Sep 1, 2013)

How come everyone gets private rooms in Wetherfield General?


----------



## zoooo (Sep 2, 2013)

'Upsetting scenes' in Corrie tonight. I don't wanna watchhhhhhhhh.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh Haley and Roy.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 2, 2013)

God. Don't tell me she's going to die tonight.


----------



## Geri (Sep 2, 2013)

Espresso said:


> God. Don't tell me she's going to die tonight.



That's what I just said. I'm not mentally prepared for it!


----------



## harpo (Sep 2, 2013)

Ended early


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh no. I don't think I'm going to like this.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 2, 2013)

Espresso said:


> God. Don't tell me she's going to die tonight.


They'll drag this out and we'll know when she is going to die. They will be looking a record viewing figures


----------



## harpo (Sep 2, 2013)

Tonight is going to be about the tumour being inoperable.


----------



## tony.c (Sep 2, 2013)

Who gets to eat her cream horn?


----------



## tony.c (Sep 2, 2013)

Shirl said:


> They'll drag this out and we'll know when she is going to die. They will be looking a record viewing figures


 Friday then.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 2, 2013)

Nooooooooo  

This is a fucking horrible storyline. There is nothing enjoyable about watching someone die of cancer, real or imaginary. 

Why couldn't she have left to go travelling or something


----------



## Shirl (Sep 2, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Nooooooooo
> 
> This is a fucking horrible storyline. There is nothing enjoyable about watching someone die of cancer, real or imaginary.
> 
> Why couldn't she have left to go travelling or something


She's done that already though a few years ago. It is a horrible storyline, I agree. I think they may lose viewers along the way with this one.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 2, 2013)

Hopefully they won't drag it out too long.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 2, 2013)

Has Chesney got pinkeye or something?


----------



## Kidda (Sep 2, 2013)

Shirl said:


> She's done that already though a few years ago. It is a horrible storyline, I agree. I think they may lose viewers along the way with this one.



I don't think i'll be able to watch the end episodes. Ugh. horrible horrible horrible. 

I watch Corrie 'cos I don't want the depressing shite of Eastenders and now they pull this out of the script bag. 

  Do not like.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 2, 2013)

How will Roy cope without Hayley.

Also, can Carl please be run over by a bus pronto.


----------



## harpo (Sep 2, 2013)

Kidda said:


> I don't think i'll be able to watch the end episodes. Ugh. horrible horrible horrible.
> 
> I watch Corrie 'cos I don't want the depressing shite of Eastenders and now they pull this out of the script bag.
> 
> Do not like.


 
Same here.  This really is an upsetting storyline.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 2, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Hopefully they won't drag it out too long.



If the write-up I saw in a TV page is correct re the doc's prognosis, it *may *be a while yet


----------



## Libertad (Sep 2, 2013)

Sniff


----------



## Shirl (Sep 2, 2013)

Kidda said:


> I don't think i'll be able to watch the end episodes. Ugh. horrible horrible horrible.
> 
> I watch Corrie 'cos I don't want the depressing shite of Eastenders and now they pull this out of the script bag.
> 
> Do not like.


Same here. My dilemma is that I really want to see Carl get his comeuppance but I don't want to see Haley die and both seem to be running parallel


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## keithy (Sep 2, 2013)

Too sad, don't want.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 2, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Same here. My dilemma is that I really want to see Carl get his comeuppance but I don't want to see Haley die and both seem to be running parallel



yeah that's the reason I kept watching it through my fingers.

Now Jason is on to him it can only unravel and then we have the Kylie-Nick-David storyline to conclude.

All of it ruined by the Hayley story


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 3, 2013)

I dare not watch it either though it may be cathartic.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 3, 2013)

Last night before Haley went to surgery, the surgeon said she could leave her wedding ring on if it was taped over. They always say that but I thought it was because rings and other jewellery come come off or get in the way. When Roy asked why, the surgeon said it was because the metal could heat up and burn her skin. How does that happen then?


----------



## Looby (Sep 3, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Has Chesney got pinkeye or something?



It's weird isn't it? He looks quite odd.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 3, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> It's weird isn't it? He looks quite odd.


He looks like he's just been in a boxing match or something.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 3, 2013)

I see in the local rag that Julie Hesmondhalgh and David Neilson are filming in town today. Hence and therefore, we've got a few more weeks before we have to say goodbye to lovely Hayley.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 3, 2013)

Good news about more of Hayley although it won't be easy viewing.
I've just noticed that football kicks Corrie off our screens again this Friday


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 3, 2013)

I think Craig's a brilliant character. He really brings Karl's evil and malevolent nature into sharp focus. Good lad 

Chesney really bugs me though  and he always pulls that face where he looks like someone's wiped dogshit on his top lip


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 4, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Good news about more of Hayley although it won't be easy viewing.
> I've just noticed that football kicks Corrie off our screens again this Friday


Boo! 

Don't they have dedicated channels for that shit now?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 4, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> he always pulls that face where he looks like someone's wiped dogshit on his top lip


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 4, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


>


Grimacing surly-teenager style, like he can smell dog poo on his top lip


----------



## Espresso (Sep 4, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> I think Craig's a brilliant character. He really brings Karl's evil and malevolent nature into sharp focus. Good lad


He's very good, isn't he?
I think the lad who plays him is excellent.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 4, 2013)

I hope Karl falls in the canal and the testicle eating fish get him.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 4, 2013)

I got a bit of grit in my eye with that episode


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 5, 2013)

too much crying


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 8, 2013)

On now btw. Two.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 8, 2013)

Started sharp again. It was already on when I switched on at 6:59.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 9, 2013)

Ooh, I have found possible proof of a murder on a phone, I shall immediately give phone to said murderer and tell him what's on there. 
You thick twat.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 9, 2013)

They have literally no evidence of anything. I think C/karl should kill them both.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 9, 2013)

Ha, no actual evidence, but they thought they did and the first thing they do is hand it over. Soap characters are so annoyinggg.

I imagine Carl will end up getting angry and blurt out that he did it in front of a packed pub or something. I don't see how they can prove he did it, unless some random bit of CCTV turns up magically that they forgot about.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 9, 2013)

This story line is driving me insane.  I hate it when they drag these things out.  I'll just have Hayley's misery ta.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 9, 2013)

I keep thinking, maybe tonight, maybe tonight.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 11, 2013)

finnnnnnnnalllllly it's out.

I'm hoping the next episode contains some comedy Dev tears.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh yes! Even more to look forward to.


----------



## crustychick (Sep 13, 2013)

eeeeek! just watched it on catch up - EXCITING


----------



## Espresso (Sep 13, 2013)

What the hell was that bottle made of - transparent steel?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 13, 2013)

Dev's such an idiot.  You're gonna start an argument with a thug and you lock yourself in with him


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 13, 2013)

Did carl even do it? Think back. Think  very carefully.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Did carl even do it? Think back. Think  very carefully.


Well he thinks he did. That's good enough for a soap opera. 

They are not likely to bring in another character that we have not met before as might happen in a traditional murder mystery. Perhaps they should put everyone in the pub and have Poirot stand over them and interrogate them one at a time and relate a long complicated piece of unguessable back story to explain how the long lost whoever it, is has been back to take revenge on somebody or other.

Perhaps Miss Marple might be better, she would fit in well.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 13, 2013)

well that was loads of drama and then nothing. 

There has been better endings but finally we have an ending.


----------



## Looby (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank god that bloody storyline is over. Reckon Jason and Stella will get back together? I thought they were good together.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 13, 2013)

It's only just starting. There is still no proof of anything.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Did carl even do it? Think back. Think  very carefully.


Set fire to the Rovers?  Yes, we saw him wrap stuff round the fuse box in the basement and pour brandy over it, before setting fire to it.


Exhibit 1.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> It's only just starting. There is still no proof of anything.



We saw him do it and he's admitted his guilt to two people tonight.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 13, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Set fire to the Rovers?  Yes, we saw him wrap stuff round the fuse box in the basement and pour brandy over it, before setting fire to it.
> 
> 
> Exhibit 1.


That is immense


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 13, 2013)

I mean in court. They didn't see him do or say anything.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 13, 2013)

What are you on about, butchers?  If he tells the cops he did it then that's that, surely?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> I mean in court. They didn't see him do or say anything.


He admitted it to Stella, including killing Sunita in the hospital.  Dev possibly overheard.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 13, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> What are you on about, butchers?  If he tells the cops he did it then that's that, surely?


Did he do that? You always take back anything you say anyway.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 13, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> He admitted it to Stella, including killing Sunita in the hospital.  Dev possibly overheard.


Exactly - nothing - two people with a grudge. No real evidence.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Did he do that? You always take back anything you say anyway.



What?  

And no, he hasn't done that yet.  I am sort of assuming he will.  I might go insane if the story line gets dragged out any more.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 13, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> What?
> 
> And no, he hasn't done that yet.  I am sort of assuming he will.  I might go insane if the story line gets dragged out any more.


Did he say to the police that he did that? No. 

I missed out the 'can' in my post above - it wasn't a personal point but a technical one about confession.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Exactly - nothing - two people with a grudge. No real evidence.


He'll confess to the cops.  He'll blurt it all out.  And if he doesn't, Stella will put pressure on him to do it.
There's no hard evidence.  But they don't need that in order to make a case stand up in Weatherfield.


----------



## Looby (Sep 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Did he do that? You always take back anything you say anyway.



What are you on about? The corrie thread is no place for beef, it's serious business.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Did he do that? You always take back anything you say anyway.



Can we not just have one thread where you don't attempt to patronise the fuck out of people and point score over every minute detail? 

The reason I like this thread is because it's full of people sharing something they like without any sniping or bullshit.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 13, 2013)

While the court case goes on who will run the pub? It is an important venue in the story lines and can't be allowed to shut as would probably happen in real life.

I expect the writers will keep the story going some more. As butchers said there needs to be concrete evidence. The viewers aren't material witnesses. Sure with the statements of people who have been told by Karl that he did it there will be a case and perhaps the police will lean on him until he confesses. Coronation Street does seem to have a lease on a local prison judging from previous stories though, so perhaps we will have another series of in-the-prison story lines. Perhaps he will top himself while in a cell.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 13, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> He'll confess to the cops.  He'll blurt it all out.  And if he doesn't, Stella will put pressure on him to do it.
> There's no hard evidence.  But they don't need that in order to make a case stand up in Weatherfield.


They like a  thing dragged out long as poss and and evil coming back - look at tracey, she killed a man with an iron now she's a comedy character, it can be done.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> What are you on about? The corrie thread is no place for beef, it's serious business.



He means: "one always recants what one says in the heat of the moment".


----------



## Looby (Sep 13, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> He means: "one always recants what one says in the heat of the moment".



Oh! I thought he was having a pop at purenarcotic. : D 

Sorry butchers, I'm a bit tired. : o


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm not beefing people, i've got 60 posts on this thread over five years, not one is beef.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> They like a  thing dragged out long as poss and and evil coming back - look at tracey, she killed a man with an iron now she's a comedy character, it can be done.


It was some kind of ornament.  Sadly I know of no lego reconstruction.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## Looby (Sep 13, 2013)

I just assumed Karl would be charged and then it would all be forgotten about. I had not considered we'd have to endure a trial too.

Ffs.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2013)

Mind you, here's a thing.  What did Dev hear when he came round? Stella trying to convince Karl she was on his side and they were in it together!  Maybe he'll tell the cops Stella knew and was covering up for Karl...


----------



## Espresso (Sep 13, 2013)

That rather good drama "The Road to Coronation St " is on Drama  now.
Kat Slater as Elsie Tanner. What more could a body ask for?


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 13, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> I just assumed Karl would be charged and then it would all be forgotten about. I had not considered we'd have to endure a trial too.
> 
> Ffs.



Hah, same.  I can't cope with a trial too.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 13, 2013)

Maybe dev wil get his just deserts - tried to stop carl revealing all, visiting his three shops indeed.


----------



## Libertad (Sep 13, 2013)

Why didn't Stella blow out Karl's Zippo? That's what I want to know dammit.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2013)

Libertad said:


> Why didn't Stella blow out Carl's Zippo? That's what I want to know dammit.


Answered your own question.  She knew it was windproof.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 13, 2013)

Kidda said:


> That is immense


Agreed, are there any more danny la rouge


----------



## Libertad (Sep 13, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Answered your own question.  She knew it was windproof.



Nah, you can blow them out.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2013)

redsquirrel said:


> Agreed, are there any more danny la rouge


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2013)

Libertad said:


> Nah, you can blow them out.


_I_ can, but she's a smoker.  No puff.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 13, 2013)

I love the cat on the porch roof


----------



## Libertad (Sep 13, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> _I_ can, but she's a smoker.  No puff.



True that. Silly of me to doubt Stella's "method" style.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2013)

Libertad said:


> True that. Silly of me to doubt Stella's "method" style.


She had to eat eccles cakes for a month before she could "feel" the accent.


----------



## Libertad (Sep 13, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> She had to eat eccles cakes for a month before she could "feel" the accent.



So that's what happened to Ken's dog.


----------



## Smyz (Sep 14, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> While the court case goes on who will run the pub? It is an important venue in the story lines and can't be allowed to shut as would probably happen in real life.
> 
> I expect the writers will keep the story going some more. As butchers said there needs to be concrete evidence. The viewers aren't material witnesses. Sure with the statements of people who have been told by Karl that he did it there will be a case and perhaps the police will lean on him until he confesses. Coronation Street does seem to have a lease on a local prison judging from previous stories though, so perhaps we will have another series of in-the-prison story lines. Perhaps he will top himself while in a cell.


The pub is nowt to do with Karl. Stella runs it.


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 14, 2013)

Will the writers have a court case where all the evidence is her word against his?


----------



## crustychick (Sep 14, 2013)

ooooh, that was a bit good. Friday the 13th - unlucky for Karl


----------



## Shirl (Sep 14, 2013)

Kidda said:


> finnnnnnnnalllllly it's out.
> 
> I'm hoping the next episode contains some comedy Dev tears.


You weren't disappointed then


----------



## Shirl (Sep 14, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> He admitted it to Stella, including killing Sunita in the hospital.  Dev possibly overheard.


Dev's phone was on. Jason would have heard too.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 14, 2013)

I reckon Karl will plead guilty and there will be no court case.
He know's the law anyway, he was in Taggart for about 10 years


----------



## Kidda (Sep 14, 2013)

Shirl said:


> You weren't disappointed then


BEST part of the episodes


----------



## zoooo (Sep 14, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I reckon Karl will plead guilty and there will be no court case.


Same here. That's it now for that storyline, I reckon.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 18, 2013)

I watched Monday's two episodes and I think for me it's reached a point now where I am prepared to give up watching for while. Stella hitting the bottle was some of the worst acting I've seen in years. 
Not sure how long I'll last but for now, I've had enough


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 18, 2013)

There is only emmerdale left now, which is worth it purely for dingle comedy. Though the adoption storyline is absolute bollocks, have the writers heard of a life story book? Amy's picture and and name would be at the fucking front! There's No way the granny would know who she was.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 18, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I watched Monday's two episodes and I think for me it's reached a point now where I am prepared to give up watching for while. Stella hitting the bottle was some of the worst acting I've seen in years.
> Not sure how long I'll last but for now, I've had enough



Fizz and Tyrone are saving it for me at the moment. I like his little Jack memories at the moment. 

Sally's storyline is the one now doing my nut. 

I'm pretending the Hayley story isn't happening.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 18, 2013)

That dream Hayley had in which she was still Harold and her re-assignment surgery and getting with Roy and all that had never happened - They should've had the dream being real and Coronation Street in it's entirity from when it started in the sixties was all just a dream that Harold had. Like they did on Dallas. That would've been quite daring of the scriptwriters.


----------



## Looby (Sep 18, 2013)

Stella and Dev are going to get together aren't they? 

I'm a bit sick of corrie at the mo but I'll stick with it for a bit.

I'm actually quite enjoying Emmerdale at the moment. Not sure how that happened...


----------



## moomoo (Sep 18, 2013)

The Sally and that bloke storyline is making me feel a bit sick.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 18, 2013)

yep - Stella & Dev and Jason and Stella's daughter (can't remember name)
And also, yes, Sally and annoying bloke - really cringey. Sally couldn't be more desperate if she tried


----------



## Looby (Sep 18, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> yep - Stella & Dev and Jason and Stella's daughter (can't remember name)
> And also, yes, Sally and annoying bloke - really cringey. Sally couldn't be more desperate if she tried



Eva? Fucking hell! This better not be a spoiler, Shirl will have you. ; )


----------



## Shirl (Sep 18, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Stella and Dev are going to get together aren't they?
> 
> I'm a bit sick of corrie at the mo but I'll stick with it for a bit.
> 
> I'm actually quite enjoying Emmerdale at the moment. Not sure how that happened...





Hellsbells said:


> yep - Stella & Dev and Jason and Stella's daughter (can't remember name)
> And also, yes, Sally and annoying bloke - really cringey. Sally couldn't be more desperate if she tried



I'm already glad I've stopped watching and I've only missed one episode so far


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 18, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Eva? Fucking hell! This better not be a spoiler, Shirl will have you. ; )


 
i don't know any spoilers. It just looks like its heading that way, the way they were looking at each other tonight


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 19, 2013)

If Tyrone liked Beyonce the pigeon, he should have put a ring on its leg.

All the single pigeons. All the single pigeons.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 20, 2013)

ahhh Hayley don't die  




danny la rouge said:


> If Tyrone liked Beyonce the pigeon, he should have put a ring on its leg.
> 
> All the single pigeons. All the single pigeons.



Joker


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 20, 2013)

am finding the Hayley story way too distressing, especially after a glass of wine  I love Roy and Hayley  Why are they doing this storyline!!?!?


----------



## Shirl (Sep 20, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> am finding the Hayley story way too distressing, especially after a glass of wine  I love Roy and Hayley  Why are they doing this storyline!!?!?


Because Julie Hesmondhalgh is wasted on Corrie


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 20, 2013)

I love Roy just as much, if not more. What will happen to him


----------



## Kidda (Sep 20, 2013)

awww his train cake  

You won't get one next year Roy.


----------



## harpo (Sep 20, 2013)

Dear god, this is awful viewing.  Corrie should not be making me weep like a child.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 20, 2013)

on a lighter note, I was right about Eva and Jason. Even it was pretty obvious.


----------



## Looby (Sep 21, 2013)

Sad as this all is, I'm watching it now and am pissing myself over Kirks choice of music.

I hope I'm old before I die. : D


----------



## Espresso (Sep 22, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> I love Roy just as much, if not more. What will happen to him


I can't see how Roy would get past losing Hayley, in real life. He would go off his onion.  
The look on his face as he watched her singing karaoke just about finished me off. David Neilson is immense.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 22, 2013)

I may have stopped watching but I'm keeping up via this thread


----------



## Geri (Sep 22, 2013)

Espresso said:


> The look on his face as he watched her singing karaoke just about finished me off. David Neilson is immense.



Me too, I was in floods of tears.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 30, 2013)

"He had a panic attack when he saw David". LOL


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone reading Hayley's diary? http://www.itv.com/hayleysdiary


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 2, 2013)

Ibiza will be good for Ryan; he'll come back a different man.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 2, 2013)

Leanne has had a another personality transplant, I see. She's all pleasant and winsome again. It can't last.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 2, 2013)

Far far too soon for corrie to be making paedo jokes ffs.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 2, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Far far too soon for corrie to be making paedo jokes ffs.


I must have missed that!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 2, 2013)

_Pictures of lilly_ repeated and emphasied, someone has been _looking pictures of lilly _about a little kid making shouting crying stuff happen. 

edit: God, i forgot who wrote it as well.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 2, 2013)

It will be good if Nick starts telling the truth about *everything *. 

"Gail... ET... Neck."

"Tina... Too... Orange". 

"David... Cameron... Twat"


----------



## Shirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Well that didn't last long. I couldn't stay away any longer. 
Why don't they just write in some bloody excuse why everyone living in the rainiest place in England has a Caribbean tan. Even coma bloke has a tan.
Tracy should have opened a tanning salon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2013)

Ashley's being a right miserable cunt on emmerdale.

Peter on Corrie is hiding something. He was practically twirling an imaginary tash last night. I haven't been paying attention so I'm not in on whatever plan he has


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm with Roy, the cancer support group woman was very annoying.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 9, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm with Roy, the cancer support group woman was very annoying.


That's 'cos her script and acting were shit


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 9, 2013)

yeah, highly annoying and cringey. One of those constantly 'jolly' people who need a slap. I'm always suspicious of people that over the top jolly.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 10, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> yeah, highly annoying and cringey. One of those constantly 'jolly' people who need a slap. I'm always suspicious of people that over the top jolly.


Exactly.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 14, 2013)

Excellent line from Tracy to Tina.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 14, 2013)

Liz is back and looking fabulous


----------



## Espresso (Oct 14, 2013)

My abiding hatred of Norris was dealt a killer blow this evening. What he said to Roy about not giving up the foxtrot lesson, so as not to let Hayley down was lovely.
I am a sap.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 14, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> cunt o*Ashley's being a right miserable on emmerdale.*
> 
> Peter on Corrie is hiding something. He was practically twirling an imaginary tash last night. I haven't been paying attention so I'm not in on whatever plan he has



Ashley's always been appalling. He obviously only became a vicar coz he was shit at everything else and then it turned out he was shit at vicaring as well.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 15, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Ashley's always been appalling. He obviously only became a vicar coz he was shit at everything else and then it turned out he was shit at vicaring as well.


Is anyone still confused that Ashley's dalliance with that mad woman who tried to kill Lauren is NEVER mentioned EVER!?


----------



## crustychick (Oct 15, 2013)

oh no - ITV are going to not allow ad-blocker to be used when watching itvplayer anymore. GUTTED. it was a revelation to not have to watch really annoying ads!


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 15, 2013)

erm, hello this is a thread on Corrie not Emerdale


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 15, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> erm, hello this is a thread on Corrie not Emerdale


It's an entryist faction


----------



## Geri (Oct 15, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> It's an entryist faction



Start your own bloody party


----------



## Kidda (Oct 15, 2013)

The Platt storyline is loooooooooong. 

Just dump him and let us move on.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2013)

There's no need for Michelle's dad to get divorced; there's bound to be another Cussak available.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 16, 2013)

David didn't 'try to kill Nick' though did he? They were both in the van, he just went nuts and pulled at the wheel. They could both have died, it was hardly targeted at Nick solely.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2013)

Indeed.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 16, 2013)

I think shagging your husband's brother is far worse than what David did.
Stoopid old Corrie.

Lol at Blackpool.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 16, 2013)

God it's so soppy and soft but I am proper welling up.  Oh Roy and Haley. :')


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I think shagging your husband's brother is far worse than what David did.



People get drunk and do stupid things. David was perfectly sober when he did what he did.

Not to mention his previous.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh I agree, David is a massive wrong'n. 
But he didn't try to kill Nick. And I think cheating is worse than van wheel pulling shenanigans.


----------



## Kidda (Oct 16, 2013)

Roy and Hayley in Blackpool. That was just magical


----------



## Shirl (Oct 16, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Oh I agree, David is a massive wrong'n.
> But he didn't try to kill Nick. And I think cheating is worse than van wheel pulling shenanigans.


They weren't cheating though


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Oh I agree, David is a massive wrong'n.
> But he didn't try to kill Nick. And I think cheating is worse than van wheel pulling shenanigans.



Didn't David release Nick's seatbelt just before the wheel pulling though? Why would he do that unless he meant him to get seriously injured?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 16, 2013)

The tower ballroom looked amazing. I used to go here lots as a kid but I didn't appreciate its kitchness back then.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Oh I agree, David is a massive wrong'n.
> But he didn't try to kill Nick. And I think cheating is worse than van wheel pulling shenanigans.


It was reckless in the extreme, but he was trying to get Nick to pull over & stop going home to own up. It wasn't a plot to kill him, whatever the outcome. 

That said, I don't know where it lies comparatively with drunken sex with your sister-in-law. Both are less bad than attempted murder, but I'd be hard pressed to rate them against each other.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 16, 2013)

Redeyes said:


> Didn't David release Nick's seatbelt just before the wheel pulling though? Why would he do that unless he meant him to get seriously injured?


Oh, really? I have forgotten that if so.
Ooh, he's such a wrong'n. Now they've banished him he'll probably kill them aaaaaall. Starting with Gail, fingers crossed.



Shirl said:


> The tower ballroom looked amazing. I used to go here lots as a kid but I didn't appreciate its kitchness back then.


It looked so amazing.
Oh, is that where they go for Strictly once a year?


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 16, 2013)

Shirl said:


> The tower ballroom looked amazing. I used to go here lots as a kid but I didn't appreciate its kitchness back then.



When me and kidda went we spent about an hour just sitting and watching folk dance.  There is something proper special about it.


----------



## Celt (Oct 17, 2013)

Lilian from shameless was the clairvoyant in Blackpool


----------



## Espresso (Oct 17, 2013)

zoooo said:


> It looked so amazing.
> Oh, is that where they go for Strictly once a year?


Yup. It'll be there again in a few weeks. 

My Mum and Dad met in there at a dance back in ye olden days. Which I suppose must be true for a lot of people my age in the North.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 17, 2013)

Roy &hailey in Blackpool made me cry.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 17, 2013)

Edited.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 17, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Roy &hailey in Blackpool made me cry.



Me too. Sometimes Corrie truly is Britain at its best.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 17, 2013)

Geri said:


> David was perfectly sober when he did what he did.
> 
> .



Factual note: no, he wasn't. They'd been at a wine tasting for hours.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 17, 2013)

Celt said:


> Lilian from shameless was the clairvoyant in Blackpool



Wasn't she also in "Phoenix nights"?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 17, 2013)

I knew I knew her from somewhere. I think maybe they had her on Harry Hill's show.



Espresso said:


> Yup. It'll be there again in a few weeks.
> 
> My Mum and Dad met in there at a dance back in ye olden days. Which I suppose must be true for a lot of people my age in the North.


Weirdly, it looked better in Corrie than it does in Strictly.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 17, 2013)

isvicthere? said:


> Factual note: no, he wasn't. They'd been at a wine tasting for hours.


They hadn't actually, that was just where Nick said they were going. They just drove around.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 17, 2013)

Yikes. Just read who is apparently going to die. Presumably over Christmas.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 17, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> They hadn't actually, that was just where Nick said they were going. They just drove around.



Oh yeah. Apologies.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 17, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Roy &hailey in Blackpool made me cry.



Yep, same here. *Sniff*


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm on team emmerdale here. Why should I rejoin team corrie as an 'also like'? Persuade me.

Mum watches it religiously and all I am seeing so far is more boring arsed David the devil boy shennanigans.

Where are the amusing sub-plots? where is elder statesman of the cobbles Ken...oh...yeah...


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 17, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> where is elder statesman of the cobbles Ken...oh...yeah...



Speaking of which.....

How are they going to write Kevin Webster back in?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 17, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Yikes. Just read who is apparently going to die. Presumably over Christmas.


Simon?  Sarah Lou?  Ken?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 17, 2013)

Spoiler: who dies in Corrie



Tina, apparently.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 17, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Spoiler: who dies in Corrie
> 
> 
> 
> Tina, apparently.


That actor has been known to be leaving for a while. I'll not miss them.


----------



## Geri (Oct 17, 2013)

Blimey! I knew that person was leaving but I didn't think they would get killed off.


----------



## tony.c (Oct 17, 2013)

isvicthere? said:


> Speaking of which.....
> 
> How are they going to write Kevin Webster back in?


He was supposed to have gone to be with his ill father, so I suppose his father could die or recover, and he can come back.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 18, 2013)

isvicthere? said:


> Factual note: no, he wasn't. They'd been at a wine tasting for hours.



No they weren't. That was an excuse wasn't it


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 18, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Spoiler: who dies in Corrie
> 
> 
> 
> Tina, apparently.





Spoiler: how they should go



A nasty sun-bed accident?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 18, 2013)

Teehee.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 18, 2013)

...


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 18, 2013)

.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 18, 2013)

Hellsbells
Not much point in the rest of them using spoiler tags and you not.
Thanks for that. 
No. Really.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 18, 2013)

Why did Tina put her coat on to go and sit at a table a few feat from the bar she'd just been standing behind?


----------



## Looby (Oct 18, 2013)

Bloody spoiler codes don't see to work on tapatalk. : (


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 18, 2013)

That was too sad.


----------



## Looby (Oct 18, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Why did Tina put her coat on to go and sit at a table a few feat from the bar she'd just been standing behind?



We used to get a free drink after work. Lots of people socialise in the pubs they work in.

Not me, got my free vodka and I was gone.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 18, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Hellsbells
> Not much point in the rest of them using spoiler tags and you not.
> Thanks for that.
> No. Really.


 
Oops. Sorry.


----------



## Looby (Oct 18, 2013)

You might want to edit before Shirl sees it. ; )


----------



## Shirl (Oct 18, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> That was too sad.


That chap doing the voice over thing saying 'if you have been affected.....' sounded quite chirpy 



sparklefish said:


> You might want to edit before Shirl sees it. ; )


It's not me that gets mad. It's soj, and you wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of her 
not you sparkles, Hellsbells


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 18, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> We used to get a free drink after work. Lots of people socialise in the pubs they work in.
> 
> Not me, got my free vodka and I was gone.


Yeah, but free drink or not, why did she put her coat on?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 18, 2013)

sorted (hopefully)


----------



## Looby (Oct 18, 2013)

Shirl said:


> That chap doing the voice over thing saying 'if you have been affected.....' sounded quite chirpy
> 
> 
> It's not me that gets mad. It's soj, and you wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of her
> not you sparkles, Hellsbells



Course it is! Yeah, she'll have you Hellsbells. 
: D


----------



## Looby (Oct 18, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Yeah, but free drink or not, why did she put her coat on?



Does she smoke? Maybe she was going for a ciggy. Or she was waiting for Tommy to pick her up.


----------



## Looby (Oct 18, 2013)

Why am I replying to this, I don't care why she's got her fucking coat on. Ffs Danny! : D


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 18, 2013)

Serious continuity issue. Everyone cares.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 21, 2013)

Liz: I like my men to be...
Sally: brusque. 
Sean: psychos.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 22, 2013)

Please can Michelle stay in Ireland with her Mum and Dad? Pretty please with cherries on top.
If Tracy speaks to all of her customers like she spoke to Tina and Dennis, how is she not permanently back and blue? What an utter, utter arse she is.
How can Gail chuck David out of his own house?
When Hayley dies I think I'll be inconsolable, never mind poor old Roy.


----------



## ash (Oct 22, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Liz: I like my men to be...
> Sally: brusque.
> Sean: psychos.


Your going out with Kirk aren't you?  That is a challenge !! : )


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 25, 2013)

Why is dev always picking the flowers up and putting them back in the buckets outside his shop?
 Can't he just find out who keeps dumping them on the floor and getting them to stop?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 25, 2013)

Did a new writer pick up the wrong folder when when writing Tina's scenes?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 25, 2013)

Shit couple of episodes. Tina and Sophie have had sudden personality transplants, the sudden but obvious oncoming affair between Tina and Peter is about as likely a pairing as Sean and Emily, and Tracy's closing line was cringe worthy. 

Must do better. Girlfriend.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 25, 2013)

had Peter & Tina even had any proper scenes with each other before tonight? It was really odd


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 25, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> had Peter & Tina even had any proper scenes with each other before tonight? It was really odd


Hastily inserted one on Wednesday. Crow barred in.


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 26, 2013)

The police are following a couple of leads...


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 26, 2013)

Scriptwriting has been weak as fuck lately. Really poor.


----------



## Celt (Oct 26, 2013)

have just watched the first episode of friday, and I know this is an odd thing to notice but

peter to tina "your dad would be proud of you your a principled young woman"

genna to sophie "your principled...."


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 26, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Shit couple of episodes. Tina and Sophie have had sudden personality transplants, the sudden but obvious oncoming affair between Tina and Peter is about as likely a pairing as Sean and Emily, and Tracy's closing line was cringe worthy.
> 
> Must do better. Girlfriend.


 
yeah Tracy's line was horrendous. It was like the scriptwriter was taking the piss. Or actually was pissed!


----------



## Kidda (Oct 27, 2013)

So ALL that shit we had to sit through as Sophie and Genna were getting together and they just end it like that.

What's going on with t'street lately?


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 27, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Shit couple of episodes. Tina and Sophie have had sudden personality transplants, the sudden but obvious oncoming affair between Tina and Peter is about as likely a pairing as Sean and Emily, and Tracy's closing line was cringe worthy.
> 
> Must do better. Girlfriend.


I know the actress who plays Tina is leaving in January but they could at least be more subtle about it. Terrible scripting. I blame Phil Collinson. Corrie went downhill when he took over and now he's brought the shiteness he imposed on EastEnders to Wetherfield.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 27, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> I know the actress who plays Tina is leaving in January but they could at least be more subtle about it. Terrible scripting. *I blame Phil Collinson*. Corrie went downhill when he took over and now he's brought the shiteness he imposed on EastEnders to Wetherfield.



When you look at who his dad is could you expect any better?


----------



## cesare (Oct 27, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> I know the actress who plays Tina is leaving in January but they could at least be more subtle about it. Terrible scripting. I blame Phil Collinson. Corrie went downhill when he took over and now he's brought the shiteness he imposed on EastEnders to Wetherfield.


He was EastEnders eh, that explains a lot. Me and the b/f were saying yesterday (watching the omnibus) that recently it's been more like EE.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 27, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> When you look at who his dad is could you expect any better?
> 
> View attachment 42568


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 28, 2013)

Somebody should tell Tracey that's not the way you do an insurance scam. You don't actually break the stuff. Anyway, you'll be lucky to get 80% of the value of the stuff.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 28, 2013)

Whatsherface (Sophie's ex) fancies Sally, doesn't she. That'll be the next ridiculous storyline. Sally will have a lesbian affair


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 28, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Whatsherface (Sophie's ex) fancies Sally, doesn't she. That'll be the next ridiculous storyline. Sally will have a lesbian affair


Oh Jesus.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 28, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh Jesus.[/quote
> Don't you think though? don't you think that's where it's heading? It's probably the reason Jenna (remembered her name!) split up with Sophie and kept sticking up for Sally.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 28, 2013)

I think Jenna was sticking up for Sally because Sophie was being an arse. I don't think Jenna fancies Sally though.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 28, 2013)

Dunno if Sally is going to start up with Jenna. She'd be an improvement on that twerp Tim. 
But I'm pretty bloody sure tangeriner Tina is going to be have an affair with the street's resident alcoholic bigamist bankrupt married man old enough to be her Dad - step forward Mr Barlow.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 28, 2013)

Whats happening with kevin? Is he coming back to the street? Sorry if I've missed this on the thread.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 28, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Whatsherface (Sophie's ex) fancies Sally, doesn't she. That'll be the next ridiculous storyline. Sally will have a lesbian affair


Oh god, you're right.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 28, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Whats happening with kevin? Is he coming back to the street? Sorry if I've missed this on the thread.


No word on the street.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 28, 2013)

He was pictured in t' mirror on t' cobbles. I thought the denouement twixt Sally and Tim cleared the ground for a return for the Kevin.


----------



## Looby (Oct 28, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> Whatsherface (Sophie's ex) fancies Sally, doesn't she. That'll be the next ridiculous storyline. Sally will have a lesbian affair



Yeah definitely. That's been brewing for a bit. Either that or Jenna will make a move on her.

Maybe the Peter thing is a red herring and Tina has a thing with Rob.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 28, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Maybe the Peter thing is a red herring and Tina has a thing with Rob.


That does sound far, far more enticing and interesting, given the feud. But the writers don't seem to be going for interesting at the moment. Her as plays Tina is leaving, so a fling with Rob would leave us ripe for Tracy murdering her.
Or him.
Either of which would be fine by me if by some ridiculous stretch of the imagination it meant that the Weatherfield police managed to overcome their incomparable ineptitude and lock Miss Barlow up for it, so as she'd be off my telly.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 29, 2013)

The scriptwriters didn't handle Tommy's departure too well. What a mess.


----------



## crustychick (Oct 29, 2013)

Tracy admits to getting away with murder


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 29, 2013)

crustychick said:


> Tracy admits to getting away with murder


This was just as shit and unlikely as everything else that's happened recently.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 30, 2013)

Even more like Eastenders tonight.


----------



## og ogilby (Oct 30, 2013)

I stopped watching 6 months back but I keep my eye on this thread to let me know when I should start watching again. 

Not yet, it seems.


----------



## aqua (Oct 30, 2013)

It's interesting that it's an EE writer atm. I'm totally fed up with it and about 2 weeks behind with episodes and no real interest to play catch up either. I miss it


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 30, 2013)

aqua said:


> I miss it


Me too, and I've been watching.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh bugger, didn't realise it was on today. At least it looks like I didn't miss much.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 31, 2013)

Emmerdale, as usual, is better by miles. Again.


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 31, 2013)

I stopped watching EE years ago because the scripting was so terrible. I may have to do the same with Corrie. How depressing.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 31, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> I stopped watching EE years ago because the scripting was so terrible. I may have to do the same with Corrie. How depressing.


Corrie is my only soap pleasure, I gave up the others years ago because of the awful scripts. I keep giving up corrie then going back but although I feel like giving up again now I'm hanging on but I'm not sure why


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 31, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Corrie is my only soap pleasure, I gave up the others years ago because of the awful scripts. I keep giving up corrie then going back but although I feel like giving up again now I'm hanging on but I'm not sure why


Same here. I now find myself doing other things while it's on.

I hadn't realised that Collinson had left last year and was replaced by Stuart Blackburn, who doesn't seem to have many admirers.
http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1903388&page=2


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 31, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Same here. I now find myself doing other things while it's on.
> 
> I hadn't realised that Collinson had left last year and was replaced by Stuart Blackburn, who doesn't seem to have many admirers.
> http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1903388&page=2


Everyone hates him


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 31, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Everyone hates him


A few GCSE English students could write better scripts than the current crop.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 31, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> A few GCSE English students could write better scripts than the current crop.


lol a machine probably could churn out something better..... Tracy's pieces in particular sound like they've been picked by a randomizer.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 2, 2013)

Rubbish again last night, I'm started to feel embarrassed watching.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2013)

How did Todd recognise Nick?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 8, 2013)

Why wouldn't he?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 8, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Why wouldn't he?


The Nick Todd tried to snog while he was living with Sarah-Lou was played by a different actor than this Nick is.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 8, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Why wouldn't he?


http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/ZDNTDe4ZYs8/hqdefault.jpg


----------



## Shirl (Nov 8, 2013)

Espresso said:


> The Nick Todd tried to snog while he was living with Sarah-Lou was played by a different actor than this Nick is.


 doh!


----------



## Shirl (Nov 8, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/ZDNTDe4ZYs8/hqdefault.jpg


I'd forgotten Nick used to be attractive.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 8, 2013)

Poor Steve. They're all arseholes.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't understand why Hayley thinks she'll turn back into Harold when she's near the end. :/ I must have missed the episode where she explained it properly.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 8, 2013)

Why am I still watching corrie?


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 8, 2013)

That Grace character is a right twat.  You can see it's going to build up so that Faye does something really awful that she'll regret blah blah.

It's a really dull story line, it's been done so many times before. Yawn.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 8, 2013)

The Grace/Fay storyline pushes it from merely being a bit shit ATM into full on unwatchable territory.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Nov 8, 2013)

Seems to be used to blam us with crimbo ads in the break. To be honest they're the better entertainment..


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd forgotten Todd had tried to kiss old Nick. Current Nick looks nothing like any of the other Nicks!
What's happened to Sarah-Lou anyway? Her kid must be grown up by now


----------



## Espresso (Nov 8, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> I'd forgotten Todd had tried to kiss old Nick. Current Nick looks nothing like any of the other Nicks!
> What's happened to Sarah-Lou anyway? Her kid must be grown up by now


She works in Milan for her uncle Stephen, Audrey's Canadian son/Gail's half brother.
Bethany must be the same age now as Sarah-Lou was when she got pregnant with her. So I suppose Sarah-Lou could be an Italian granny, by now.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 8, 2013)

Espresso said:


> So I suppose Sarah-Lou could be an Italian granny, by now.


Don't go giving those scriptwriters any more daft ideas


----------



## Kidda (Nov 8, 2013)

Where's the comedy gone? 

I love Corrie because it's normally splattered with mini-comedy storylines and we don't seem to have had one for ages. 

I haven't laughed at it in weeks.


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 8, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> I'd forgotten Todd had tried to kiss old Nick. Current Nick looks nothing like any of the other Nicks!
> What's happened to Sarah-Lou anyway? Her kid must be grown up by now


Returned Todd is the spitting image of john stape.
 Corrie writers are pretty cavalier in replacing actors, why couldn't they have gotten a better one?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 8, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Where's the comedy gone?
> 
> I love Corrie because it's normally splattered with mini-comedy storylines and we don't seem to have had one for ages.
> 
> I haven't laughed at it in weeks.


Me neither.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 8, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Where's the comedy gone?
> 
> I love Corrie because it's normally splattered with mini-comedy storylines and we don't seem to have had one for ages.
> 
> I haven't laughed at it in weeks.



You're dead right.
A while ago we had Liz, Deirdre and Eileen, plastered and caterwauling into beer bottles in the pub. Maybe we were supposed to find that comical. I know I didn't. 
Then tonight, there was much sniggering and on-screen hilarity when Steve announced that he had enrolled in evening classes. Was that supposed to be funny? Maybe we were supposed to be convulsed with mirth when he revealed the double bluff; that he didn't have as many hours in college as he'd told his loved ones, and was planning an hour and half of Steve time. 
Ho ho ho? 
No.
Whoever is in charge needs to get the comedy writers back on side. Because neither of those things had any sort of comic touch. And there has been nothing else of late, as you say.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Nov 8, 2013)

The comedy seems to be the twats ganging up on Steve.. Really not funny.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 12, 2013)

It was a nice touch that Roy was a fan of Deep Purple's Concerto for Group and Orchestra.  Exactly right for the character.  Well done.


----------



## tony.c (Nov 17, 2013)

On tonight 7-8pm.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2013)

Carla. Give Hayley the picture of the fucking dress you liked but missed out on, you stupid fucking fuck. Give her the picture.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2013)

Tina is obviously sick with worry. She's pale.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 22, 2013)

I've had to stop watching Corrie. I can't believe how shite it is. I don't believe any of the storylines and characters like Faye annoy the fuck out of me.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> I've had to stop watching Corrie. I can't believe how shite it is. I don't believe any of the storylines and characters like Faye annoy the fuck out of me.


I'm still watching, but I agree; it's terrible.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2013)

Just nipping in to say I stopped watching Corrie on a regular basis a few years ago when I got together with himself. Watched a few catch ups now and again but it has gone completely down the shitter. What a crying shame that is


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 22, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm still watching, but I agree; it's terrible.


The character development is a joke. Tina shagging Peter? Christ on a sit up and beg bike!


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 22, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> The character development is a joke. Tina shagging Peter? Christ on a sit up and beg bike!


There seem to be some characters that need to be shoehorned into every single storyline and I think Tina's one of them. It's not even remotely believable. He could quite conceivably be having an affair with Leanne, or her sister... that I would believe. Or Stella. Or anyone, really.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 22, 2013)

> Tina shagging Peter



Has this happened?


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 22, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Has this happened?


It's on the cards, apparently.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 22, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> It's on the cards, apparently.



And they say the comedy is lost!


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 22, 2013)

Much comedy


----------



## zoooo (Nov 22, 2013)

Aww, poor Simon.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2013)

Simon in a dress. What the fuck ?


----------



## Kidda (Nov 22, 2013)

That was horrible. Poor Simon.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2013)

And then you're the old Nick again. 

I'm still the old Nick. 

Lol. No you're not.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 23, 2013)

God how I hate Anna, she even makes _Owen_ seem like an ok guy compared to her.


----------



## aqua (Nov 23, 2013)

Another given up person here. It's just too shit to even bother with the Roy/Hayley story


----------



## Shirl (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm still hanging in there but I'm not sure why


----------



## Shirl (Nov 26, 2013)

I've just watched last night's 2 episodes. Just for a change I enjoyed them


----------



## Shirl (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, how fucking stupid was that  
Corrie scriptwriters need shooting.


----------



## Geri (Dec 4, 2013)

And where the hell is Tyrone?


----------



## Shirl (Dec 4, 2013)

Geri said:


> And where the hell is Tyrone?


I forgotten about Tyrone, I suppose he was babysitting


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 4, 2013)

yeah that was realy crap and stupidly predictable. Hayley looked lovely though.
I HATE Sally and her new man and their stuipd storyline. End it NOW


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 6, 2013)

Hayley's son is a right cunt isn't he.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 6, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Hayley's son is a right cunt isn't he.



Yes, but unfortunately the scriptwriters can't use the word _cunt_ for such early viewing


----------



## Espresso (Dec 7, 2013)

I know Sally's never been the sharpest knife in the drawer, but when did she get to be _quite_ so stupid? That Tim is a right arse. 
And I thought Carla could hold her drink, God knows she's had enough practice. Seems highly unlikely to me that someone like her would get fall down paralytic drunk on her wedding day. 
I know that I can't stand Dev, but the personality transplant in his case seems to be working - when he jogged around in a big circle to go to the pub, I thought that was highly amusing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 7, 2013)

clocked that the prodigal was on for a swindle the minute he turned up


----------



## Shirl (Dec 8, 2013)

That hairdressers is a disgrace. Kylie walks out looking like her hair hasn't seen a comb, let along a pair of scissors in two years. The her from the Royal Family gets her wig poked.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2013)

Shirl said:


> That hairdressers is a disgrace. Kylie walks out looking like her hair hasn't seen a comb, let along a pair of scissors in two years. The her from the Royal Family gets her wig poked.


And I don't know how David was supposed to cut Nick's hair. What hair?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 8, 2013)

It's Tina's hair that always baffles me. It looks like all of Jack's pigeons are permanently nesting in it.
Has she never heard of a comb?


----------



## Shirl (Dec 8, 2013)

Espresso said:


> It's Tina's hair that always baffles me. It looks like all of Jack's pigeons are permanently nesting in it.
> Has she never heard of a comb?


Don't get me started on Tina. She could keep a spray tan salon going single handedly.She can't have time to get her hair done as well.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2013)

Drink Bailey's: you'll get in a fight and kick people in the face.


----------



## cesare (Dec 8, 2013)

Geri said:


> And where the hell is Tyrone?


Off doing panto somewhere, that time of year innit


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2013)

cesare said:


> Off doing panto somewhere, that time of year innit


Or paternity leave. He's got a newish baby.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2013)

Peters facial hair looks like he's copied paxman


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Peters facial hair looks like he's copied paxman


Paxo is a big role model for all the thesps.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 10, 2013)

I usually watch Monday's Corrie on Tuesday because I'm at college on Monday nights. It's not there today 
Was it not on last night?


----------



## Kidda (Dec 10, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I usually watch Monday's Corrie on Tuesday because I'm at college on Monday nights. It's not there today
> Was it not on last night?



Prince Charles stole it. 

It's replacement was so so bad.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Kidda said:


> Prince Charles stole it.
> 
> It's replacement was so so bad.


Bollocks


----------



## tony.c (Dec 10, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Bollocks


I think there was a double length episode on Sunday night instead.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 10, 2013)

tony.c said:


> I think there was a double length episode on Sunday night instead.


Yes, Sunday was an extra hour but I have just had my Tuesday afternoon ruined


----------



## Shirl (Dec 11, 2013)

Honestly, wtf is wrong with Corrie. It's getting worse than Eastenders 
There have never been such awful, over the top story lines. I feel like chucking my cup of tea at the tele tonight.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2013)

Bryan's story is completely out of character. I hate that. Drama should come from character not the other way around.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 11, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Bryan's story is completely out of character. I hate that. Drama should come from character not the other way around.


It's bloody typical these days, completely change someone's character to enable another bonkers storyline. Also, they have been a great couple to watch and they really work well together. What a waste to mess that up.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2013)

Shirl said:


> It's bloody typical these days, completely change someone's character to enable another bonkers storyline. Also, they have been a great couple to watch and they really work well together. What a waste to mess that up.


There were so many ways they could have gone and remained true to the characters. And it would have been better, more compelling telly, instead of this manufactured bollocks. It rings false, and you just end up not caring what happens.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2013)

That ageing rock star is the guy from the Window Cleaner films, isn't he?  Robin Askey?


----------



## zoooo (Dec 12, 2013)

Askwith!
I didn't notice if it was him, I didn't really look at him to be honest. I wonder if he still looks like Mick Jagger.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Askwith!
> I didn't notice if it was him, I didn't really look at him to be honest. I wonder if he still looks like Mick Jagger.


That's it!


----------



## Shirl (Dec 20, 2013)

Why is Tina wearing one of Rita's jumpers?


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 20, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Why is Tina wearing one of Rita's jumpers?


Washday?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 22, 2013)

If anyone still cares, now that it's basically Eastenders, it's on tonight at 7.


----------



## Kidda (Dec 22, 2013)

why doesn't Hayley want to spend Christmas with Fizz, Ty and the kids? 



Who writes this shite now. You'd think that would be the Christmas she'd really want.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 22, 2013)

Kidda said:


> why doesn't Hayley want to spend Christmas with Fizz, Ty and the kids?
> 
> 
> 
> Who writes this shite now. You'd think that would be the Christmas she'd really want.



Maybe she will top herself. God knows but whatever the reason it is bound to be miserable.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 23, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> Maybe she will top herself. God knows but whatever the reason it is bound to be miserable.



My money's on that. Christmas day episode ending with her dead by her own hand. Ho ho ho. 
Not.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 23, 2013)

Think I'll skip it! 
Why they think the entire country wants the shit depressed out of them on Christmas day I don't know.


----------



## aqua (Dec 23, 2013)

2 months of not watching now. That's the longest ever.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2013)

She won't die Christmas day


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 1, 2014)

The writing has got much better but god this story line is utterly miserable viewing. 

I wish they'd get on with it and just kill Hayley now tbh.  Watching it just brings back painful and unwanted memories.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jan 1, 2014)

Liz giving Peter verbals in the gents.. Excellent..


----------



## Shirl (Jan 2, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> The writing has got much better but god this story line is utterly miserable viewing.
> 
> I wish they'd get on with it and just kill Hayley now tbh.  Watching it just brings back painful and unwanted memories.



The Haley storyline isn't doing much for me either way. I thought it would be too upsetting to watch but now I've just got to a sort of couldn't care stage. The scene with Carla and Haley should have made me cry, I'm sure it would have at one time. Instead, it just seemed like words without emotion.
Peter and Tina are a joke, them having sex while Carla had popped round to Haley's was just unbelievable imo.
I think it's going too far the way of Eastenders with every storyline having to have an explosive element. 
If only I could stop watching…


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 2, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> The writing has got much better but god this story line is utterly miserable viewing.
> 
> I wish they'd get on with it and just kill Hayley now tbh.  Watching it just brings back painful and unwanted memories.



It is replaying the closing stages of my brother's death last year.  Seemingly the actresses last appearance is the week commencing 20th January; my brother died on the 19th...  I have to admit though that I am also finding it cathartic.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 3, 2014)

Ooh, the funeral celebrant woman was Sean's evil bitch mum when he was in Queer As Folk.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 3, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Ooh, the funeral celebrant woman was Sean's evil bitch mum when he was in Queer As Folk.



We noticed that as well.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 3, 2014)

I hated her so much I can't even look at her! Poor woman.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 3, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I hated her so much I can't even look at her! Poor woman.



I bet she's the most lovely person you'd ever meet when she's not acting.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 3, 2014)

Most likely!


----------



## Shirl (Jan 4, 2014)

Was I the only one to put my hair behind my ears when Steve told Eileen it would make her look 10 years younger?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2014)

She still has her hair behind her ears. 

Which is at least 100x more interesting than the stupid should I stay or go Tina /Peter story.


----------



## Poot (Jan 8, 2014)

"If you don't like my apples, don't shake my tree!"


----------



## Espresso (Jan 8, 2014)

Michelle is the most aggravating witch on Coronation St, even with Tina still in it.


----------



## articul8 (Jan 9, 2014)

There's a certain fresian between you


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 10, 2014)

What the fuck? Roy in the deli. What is that all about. 

I'm enjoying Liz getting more interested in Tony (Jason's dad) the more she hears what bad news he is, though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 13, 2014)

Strawberries don't freeze well. Mind you, they'll outlive Hayley...


----------



## Shirl (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm sick of of corrie, if I had a spine I'd stop watching it


----------



## zoooo (Jan 17, 2014)

The depressing stuff should be over very soon. 
But lucky us, Eastenders has just started a nice long depressing illness story of its own to take its place. BORING.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2014)

zoooo said:


> The depressing stuff should be over very soon.
> But lucky us, Eastenders has just started a nice long depressing illness story of its own to take its place. BORING.


I'm glad I don't watch Eastenders.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 17, 2014)

Ha. Danny Dyer has actually made it a lot better. But still. Bleh.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 17, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Ha. Danny Dyer has actually made it a lot better. But still. Bleh.



I have been really pleasantly surprised by Dyer's acting.  The scene where his son came out to him was really beautifully done, he was brilliant.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2014)

Who is he?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 17, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Who is he?



He was in stuff like Human Traffic and then did a load of laughable programmes where he tried to look and sound like a gangster and made himself look a right old plonker.  Basically he's a bit of a tit, so it was a surprise to see he could actually act a bit.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm going to be a right old mess watching Roy when Hayley finally goes.
It'll be like Jack talking to Vera as he slipped away, all over again.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 17, 2014)

really?! I think danny dyer is shit in EE. Every time i see him all i can think of is Bill Sykes from Oliver Twist. Has he ever played this character?!?
His wife REALLY irritates me aswell. She looks like about 5 other characters on EE, particularly Bianca. The gay sister is also very annoying.
I need to stop watching eastenders - it all irritates me so much


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 17, 2014)

Sorry - too much ee highjacking on a corrie thread 

Hayley mumbling in her sleep was really upsetting


----------



## Shirl (Jan 17, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm glad I don't watch Eastenders.


and me


----------



## Shirl (Jan 17, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> He was in stuff like Human Traffic and then did a load of laughable programmes where he tried to look and sound like a gangster and made himself look a right old plonker.  Basically he's a bit of a tit, so it was a surprise to see he could actually act a bit.


Maybe it's just the rest of Eastenders that makes him look like he can act


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> He was in stuff like Human Traffic and then did a load of laughable programmes where he tried to look and sound like a gangster and made himself look a right old plonker.  Basically he's a bit of a tit, so it was a surprise to see he could actually act a bit.


I Googled him and didn't recognise the photo.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 17, 2014)

I am both amazed and somewhat jealous that Danny Dyer has managed to pass you by.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 17, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Maybe it's just the rest of Eastenders that makes him look like he can act



Perhaps.  I find him and Eastenders in general really shit, I just thought that scene in particular was really well done and I was surprised how good he was.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 17, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> Sorry - too much ee highjacking on a corrie thread
> 
> Hayley mumbling in her sleep was really upsetting


I'n not getting upset. My strategy is to remain ultra critical. Like earlier tonight when they made her face grey but left the rest of her pink.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 17, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Perhaps.  I find him and Eastenders in general really shit, I just thought that scene in particular was really well done and I was surprised how good he was.


tbh. I haven't seen 'stenders in years. It would be a step too far for wolfie. I says he hates corrie but I suspect he doesn't. 'stenders is another matter


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I am both amazed and somewhat jealous that Danny Dyer has managed to pass you by.


Obviously just not in things I've seen.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2014)

Hayley to Tracy. Go Hayley!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2014)

In the last episode Hayley said she would be taking her life "tomorrow", which in Corrie land is the second episode tonight. So hankies at the ready, folks. It's time.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Espresso (Jan 20, 2014)

Bloody hell, Royston, you've set me off already.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2014)

No specials today.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 20, 2014)

Why are we all doing this to ourselves? Who actually wants to watch this? 

(((Roy m'ole fruit)))


----------



## zoooo (Jan 20, 2014)

It's all rather depressing. 
But it is only telly, she's not reeeeally dying. She's probably in some little play in the West End as we speak.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 20, 2014)

Okay, the 'it's not real' thing didn't totally work for me... *sniffles*


----------



## Espresso (Jan 20, 2014)

Bloodyhellfire. I am an absolute wreck.


----------



## Santino (Jan 20, 2014)

When she said 'I'm so glad I knew you' - very simple, very affecting.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Looby (Jan 20, 2014)

That was really sad but well done. Except, I don't think they should have had Anna and Carla barging in, they should have just left it at Roy and Hayley.

They've had The Samaritans on bbc news talking about the storyline and they pissed me off a bit. 
This isn't a normal suicide storyline, maybe it would have been better to have someone from Macmillan there not that they need to talk about soaps on the bloody news at all!


----------



## Libertad (Jan 21, 2014)

The sort of melancholy that lingers, it was still with me when I got up this morning and took another cup of coffee to lift. This is what happens when you invest a little empathy in well drawn characters.

I'll miss Hayley but not as much as Royston will or indeed Corro.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 21, 2014)

I didn't see last night's two episodes. I was at college and usually watch Monday's corrie on Tuesday.
Thing is though, I don't think I can be bothered watching. I know what happened and I really hate being made to cry. 
I'm going to give corrie a break for a while.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 21, 2014)

Am I right in thinking whatever she drank, and wherever she got it was never brought up in the storyline because I don't recall it being mentioned.

Also are we to presume that all these things happening like Tyrone turning up, Anna, Carla being on the scene etc is going to be some kind of basis of an assisted suicide storyline that'll see Roy get charged with homicide or sth?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 21, 2014)

It was well done, actually, and very well acted by Roy & Hayley. A lot better than some of the other stuff Corrie has been serving up of late. A return to form.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 21, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> Am I right in thinking whatever she drank, and wherever she got it was never brought up in the storyline because I don't recall it being mentioned.
> 
> Also are we to presume that all these things happening like Tyrone turning up, Anna, Carla being on the scene etc is going to be some kind of basis of an assisted suicide storyline that'll see Roy get charged with homicide or sth?


This is the second time the mystery drink has been used to kill people in a suicide/ assisted suicide line this producer has done (the other one was Emmerdale). Has he got some kind of agenda? 

I'm not sure I like the idea also, put out to cancer sufferers, that their last days will be nightmarish and scary.

Also, why does everyone treat  Roy's flat as public property and just plough in. He should have bolted that door, last night.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 21, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> This is the second time the mystery drink has been used to kill people in a suicide/ assisted suicide line this producer has done (the other one was Emmerdale). Has he got some kind of agenda?
> 
> I'm not sure I like the idea also, put out to cancer sufferers, that their last days will be nightmarish and scary.



It does seem to have trivialised it somewhat. Does any such drink exist that's going to send you off in a peaceful way in such a short space of time? Like a sort of DIY Dignitas? They seem to have skirted around the issue a bit.


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 21, 2014)

I assumed they don't give details because it would be irresponsible for a popular television show to give details on how exactly to kill yourself.


----------



## Looby (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah, the Samaritans woman said they have to ensure that no details are given on what was used or how much. 

They can't have her sitting there chowing down handfuls of pills. 

I seem to remember most of the drugs my nan/dad had were liquid or soluble by the end too rather than pills.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 21, 2014)

mrsfran said:


> I assumed they don't give details because it would be irresponsible for a popular television show to give details on how exactly to kill yourself.


Exactly. It was implied that she'd made a drink with crushed pills from her prescription. But they could hardly give the recipe. It was quite enough for the story.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 21, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> Also, why does everyone treat  Roy's flat as public property and just plough in. He should have bolted that door, last night.


Because he needs witnesses when the Weatherfield cops do their thing.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 21, 2014)

I just watched it on itv player & feel very sad now.


----------



## Geri (Jan 22, 2014)

Arrrgh, did not know this was on at 7 tonight!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2014)

Quick plus 1 just started.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 22, 2014)

I think that the biggest thing I'm going to miss about not watching Corrie will be the Meerkats


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 23, 2014)

The whole Hayley thing was boring and they didn't half milk it. Still, it's over now and we can all look foreward to gobshite Owen being had over by that Quinn (is that his name?) guy and going bankrupt.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 23, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> we can all look foreward to gobshite Owen being had over by that Quinn (is that his name?) guy and going bankrupt.


Fealan. 

Now *that* is a boring story. But hopefully Owen's whole family will have to run away to Spain or Leeds.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 24, 2014)

I keep thinking they might be building up to some kind of 'the coma has made him gay' storyline with Nick and the fitness coach bloke.

Although Dev also looks like he might fancy him at some points.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 24, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I keep thinking they might be building up to some kind of 'the coma has made him gay' storyline with Nick and the fitness coach bloke.



I'll be sorry I've stopped watching if that happens


----------



## Espresso (Jan 24, 2014)

So random rufty tufty streetgirl at the shelter is content to let big-hatted Sophie walk away without handing over the promised dosh and merely the shout of "Liar!" ringing in her ears, is she?
Yeah.

And why, pray tell is the cafe jam packed and the bistro stuffed to the rafters on a Friday dinnertime in back street Manchester? Has every other eatery in the whole metropolis shut up shop for the afternoon?


----------



## zoooo (Jan 24, 2014)

It is a bloody big hat.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 24, 2014)

If on Christmas day they needed to take a taxi to the shelter, that would surely mean that you couldn't really walk there. 

So how did Sophie not notice homeless-drop in woman had followed her on the bus/train?


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 25, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I keep thinking they might be building up to some kind of 'the coma has made him gay' storyline with Nick and the fitness coach bloke.
> 
> Although Dev also looks like he might fancy him at some points.



And what was is with that comedy acting by the trainer in the flat (that head tilted moving forward thing with the hand gesture)?  It reminded me of a sketch/comedy character but cannot think of whom.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 25, 2014)

That scene was so weird.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 25, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> And what was is with that comedy acting by the trainer in the flat (that head tilted moving forward thing with the hand gesture)?  It reminded me of a sketch/comedy character but cannot think of whom.


He reminds me of Bernie Winters.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 25, 2014)

Who even is that wierd man? Is he related to Dev?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 25, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> Who even is that wierd man? Is he related to Dev?


No, he's an old army friend of Gary Windyarse.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 25, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> Who even is that wierd man? Is he related to Dev?



He's married to Flavia Cacace in real life, the jammy git. 
And I say that as a straight woman. 

And yep, as dlr says, he's an old pal of Gary W.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh yes, I forgot he married Flavia.
He was a gay doctor (replacing Dr Legg!) on Eastenders for about 5 minutes too.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 25, 2014)

I hope you will all keep up this level on commentary  I may have decided to stop watching corrie but I'm enjoying your comments and feel that I'm keeping up to date with the goings on


----------



## Shirl (Jan 27, 2014)

Mmm…
My tutor has cancelled college, wolfie is off to a committee meeting and I'm bored. Might have to watch corrie


----------



## Espresso (Jan 27, 2014)

Why did Kylie say she couldn't see Gail kicking Nick out? 

Kylie and David have been spending the last few episodes being as awkward as arse with Gail, about her living there because that house belongs to them, not her. 
Keep up with your own daft storylines, you writers.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 27, 2014)

Having watched tonight I don't think I'm in any danger of getting drawn back in for while.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Having watched tonight I don't think I'm in any danger of getting drawn back in for while.


You are in control, not it. You can stop any time. These two episodes only confirm that. You could even watch another and still stop. In fact you might even do that, just to prove the point.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 27, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> You are in control, not it. You can stop any time. These two episodes only confirm that. You could even watch another and still stop. In fact you might even do that, just to prove the point.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 29, 2014)

*WHAT THE BUGGERATION *did Dev just say to Stella??

Suffering duck, his erratic enunciation and diabolical diction is getting beyond a bloody joke now.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 29, 2014)

Espresso said:


> *WHAT THE BUGGERATION *did Dev just say to Stella??
> 
> Suffering duck, his erratic enunciation and diabolical diction is getting beyond a bloody joke now.


I wouldn't know, I'm not watching but you can fill me in after the show


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 30, 2014)

That personal trainer character is getting on my tits. Doesn't he have a home to go to.


----------



## Chick Webb (Jan 30, 2014)

Espresso said:


> *WHAT THE BUGGERATION *did Dev just say to Stella??
> 
> Suffering duck, his erratic enunciation and diabolical diction is getting beyond a bloody joke now.


Shut it, he's Great Actor.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 30, 2014)

Schmetterling said:


> And what was is with that comedy acting by the trainer in the flat (that head tilted moving forward thing with the hand gesture)?  *It reminded me of a sketch/comedy character but cannot think of whom.*



I got, I got it, I got it: it's Hans from Bitchin Kitchen!!!


----------



## barney_pig (Jan 30, 2014)

why was it so difficult to buy the ingredients for a meal? apart from devs, isnt there a betterbuys just around the corner? half the cast worked there at one time, why doesnt anyone remember?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> why was it so difficult to buy the ingredients for a meal? apart from devs, isnt there a betterbuys just around the corner? half the cast worked there at one time, why doesnt anyone remember?


It isn't hard, it's just that Beth is rubbish at cooking.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 31, 2014)

Roy, you massive twat.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Roy, you massive twat.


He won't go through with it.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 31, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Roy, you massive twat.



Imagine how angry he must be though.  He's got to sit there while everyone says what a selfless person she was while for him she's done the most selfish thing possible and left him all alone. 

It's grief innit, it's not logical.


----------



## Chick Webb (Jan 31, 2014)

Just had to google "coruscating".   A good word, thanks Roy.


----------



## Poot (Jan 31, 2014)

Espresso said:


> *WHAT THE BUGGERATION *did Dev just say to Stella??
> 
> Suffering duck, his erratic enunciation and diabolical diction is getting beyond a bloody joke now.


 I marvelled at his intonation for ages before finally googling the actor and discovering why.

*whispers*

he's French!
Also, he's a really bad actor.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2014)

Bye Hayley.


----------



## Looby (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't think Beth was wearing nearly enough leopard print.


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 1, 2014)

I loved the pyramid of scotch eggs! And Mary's get-up. And I cried; even though I knew was being emotionally manipulated with that bloody Carpenters song.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 1, 2014)

Yep, me too.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 1, 2014)

What what what, was it the funeral, why was Roy a massive twat? Please tell me, don't make me watch


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 1, 2014)

Shirl said:


> What what what, was it the funeral, why was Roy a massive twat? Please tell me, don't make me watch



It looked like he was going to tell everyone that she had killed herself but he didn't.  He just made some speech about how she was his light and his everything and stuff.  He's now gone off to see his mum so he'll have gone for a while.


----------



## crustychick (Feb 1, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> It looked like he was going to tell everyone that she had killed herself but he didn't.  He just made some speech about how she was his light and his everything and stuff.  *He's now gone off to see his mum so he'll have gone for a while.*



...or has he?  what was he doing wandering around central "town" on a Friday night, eh?


----------



## zoooo (Feb 1, 2014)

He's so going to get mugged.


----------



## Looby (Feb 2, 2014)

crustychick said:


> ...or has he?  what was he doing wandering around central "town" on a Friday night, eh?



Yeah, he didn't look like he was heading anywhere with any purpose and didn't have much luggage. 

Where is his mum, I can't remember?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 2, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Where is his mum, I can't remember?


Her sister's. (Although in reality she had family illness, I think).


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 12, 2014)

FFS, Tina, leave already. It's like a James Brown curtain call.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 12, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> FFS, Tina, leave already. It's like a James Brown curtain call.



What's happened to Roy?  Has he gone missing?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 12, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> What's happened to Roy?  Has he gone missing?


Yes. He said he was going to an Aunt's, but it wasn't true. 10 days ago.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 13, 2014)

Corrie is five weeks behind in Oz so we are only up to Xmas eve. I wish Hayley would hurry up and die though, they having been dragging it on for fucking ever. I will probably cry though.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 13, 2014)

Chairman Meow said:


> Corrie is five weeks behind in Oz so we are only up to Xmas eve. I wish Hayley would hurry up and die though, they having been dragging it on for fucking ever. I will probably cry though.


yeah, you will cry. It's a bit of a relief though, tbh, what with all the dragging on for months.


----------



## Geri (Feb 13, 2014)

When are they getting rid of Tina? She gets right on my nerves.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 14, 2014)

Geri said:


> When are they getting rid of Tina? She gets right on my nerves.



Her hair gets more riddiculous every episode. That and her orange tan. And poor old Rita thinking she's staying because of her - as if Tina would ever be that kind. I don't even get the 'whatever it is' she has or doesn't have with Peter Barlow.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 17, 2014)

"I'm not an expert at having affairs". Sez the actual bigamist. 

Edit to add: Nah, I was mistaken and he was right. He's rubbish at it.


----------



## Geri (Feb 17, 2014)

I just don't get what women see in him.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 17, 2014)

Geri said:


> I just don't get what women see in him.


It's his honesty and sobriety.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 17, 2014)

Geri said:


> I just don't get what women see in him.



Well, according to the old song, all the nice girls love a sailor. 

Mind, he was a submariner. And Tina's not a very nice girl, so what do I know.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 17, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Well, according to the old song, all the nice girls love a sailor.
> 
> Mind, he was a submariner. And Tina's not a very nice girl, so what do I know.


Well until the scriptwriters decided to change her character she was a very nice girl. That is the problem with changing scriptwriters every so often, there can be a lack of continuity caused by the need to liven up the story lines in competition with other soaps. I thought Tina was destined to be killed at Christmas and am still waiting for it to happen.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 17, 2014)

Poor Simon will be saddd. 

Where have they said Ken is supposed to be all this time?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 17, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Well until the scriptwriters decided to change her character she was a very nice girl. That is the problem with changing scriptwriters every so often, there can be a lack of continuity caused by the need to liven up the story lines in competition with other soaps. I thought Tina was destined to be killed at Christmas and am still waiting for it to happen.


It annoys me when they change character like that. Tina had principles. 

Likewise, Emily wouldn't lie about a sick friend to get out of babysitting. She just wouldn't. Ludicrous.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 17, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Poor Simon will be saddd.
> 
> Where have they said Ken is supposed to be all this time?


Canada. Having sex with a polar bear.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 17, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> It annoys me when they change character like that. Tina had principles.
> 
> Likewise, Emily wouldn't lie about a sick friend to get out of babysitting. She just wouldn't. Ludicrous.


Kids today.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 19, 2014)

ROYYYYY!


----------



## zoooo (Feb 21, 2014)

Good bloody riddance. What a couple of c*nts.


----------



## Geri (Feb 21, 2014)

Poor Rita


----------



## zoooo (Feb 21, 2014)

I hope he insists on wearing those sad leather jacket outfits again and embarrassing the old cow to death.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 21, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I hope he insists on wearing those sad leather jacket outfits again and embarrassing the old cow to death.


I only watched the last 10 minutes because I was bored. I'm glad I've stopped watching properly because it's getting just like eastenders shit.


----------



## Kidda (Feb 21, 2014)

Don't like the Marcus and Todd storyline. 

Why do they have to portray every gay character as a ''jump in to bed with anyone'' person?


----------



## Shirl (Feb 21, 2014)

Kidda said:


> Don't like the Marcus and Todd storyline.
> 
> Why do they have to portray every gay character as a ''jump in to bed with anyone'' person?


That's really annoying. It's like because Todd is gay he is a threat to Maria. Corrie script writers are fucking useless.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 21, 2014)

Kidda said:


> Don't like the Marcus and Todd storyline.
> 
> Why do they have to portray every gay character as a ''jump in to bed with anyone'' person?



I think they were vastly and utterly bonkers when when they put Marcus
A) With Sean, because Marcus was always about forty seven thousand millionty six times too good for him.
And
B) With Maria, because.... well, the very exact same reason, really.

Marcus came in as a lovely, kind and caring person who was educated, tolerant, sensible and decent. Why he'd shack up with/be attracted to brainless, stupid, vacuous and mean people of any gender is beyond me.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 28, 2014)

The sight of Liz and whatsisname, Jason's Dad, squaring up for a shag put me off my Jaffa cakes. She is absolutely ghastly.
Mind, I'd not kick him out of bed.


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 28, 2014)

Jason's dads hands were shaking uncontrollably earlier, is that a possible storyline on the cusp?


----------



## ash (Feb 28, 2014)

She's on heroin. ..... Good one Kirk : )


----------



## Espresso (Mar 3, 2014)

Liz MacDonald's usual mode of attire is mutton dressed as lamb glamour. In what known universe would she set foot outside her front door in a bloody onesie to pick up dog ends?


----------



## harpo (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh Dev!  Dev!!


----------



## zoooo (Mar 3, 2014)

What a... mug.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 3, 2014)

She wants her wrapping paper back? Good God. 

Mary needs to be shot out of a cannon every hour on the hour. And twice an hour on high days and holidays.
If they aim the cannon at Norris, so much the better.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 5, 2014)

So Kev Webster gets the boot off Corrie for doing charlie while Craig Charles only gets a suspended sentence for smoking crack and jizzing off in the crack taxi? That strikes me as a tad inconsistent, no?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 5, 2014)

Yikes. Poor old Kev.
Well, we don't know what happened in the 'crisis talks'. Maybe he gave them reason to believe he's not up to working at the moment. Actually it seems from that he asked to leave.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm really fed up with Corrie. I don't care about Gary/Owen and Phelan. Boring. And I hate that family anyway. 

Nor do I care about Tina and Peter. It's the least convincing affair ever. They just threw the characters together in an artificial way, with no lead in. It also required a character transplant for Tina. 

And as for Todd/Marcus/Maria, just fuck off. 

Come on, Corrie. You aren't Eastenders. Or you didn't used to be.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 5, 2014)

If anyone cares, Corrie is on early tonight. 7pm.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 5, 2014)

Owen's fucked 

Which almost makes up for football being on.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 5, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm really fed up with Corrie. I don't care about Gary/Owen and Phelan. Boring. And I hate that family anyway.
> 
> Nor do I care about Tina and Peter. It's the least convincing affair ever. They just threw the characters together in an artificial way, with no lead in. It also required a character transplant for Tina.
> 
> ...


I met someone at work today who is involved with producing corrie but I got sidetracked by a man in wooden underpants and forgot to give her some advice.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 5, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I met someone at work today who is involved with producing corrie but I got sidetracked by a man in wooden underpants and forgot to give her some advice.


A man in wooden underpants? I forgive you for not putting the Corrie person straight. 

Wooden underpants? I'm wearing odd socks. But I've never heard of pants that odd.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 5, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> A man in wooden underpants? I forgive you for not putting the Corrie person straight.
> 
> Wooden underpants? I'm wearing odd socks. But I've never heard of pants that odd.



He came into the salon where I work. Asked me to google photos of him and he was naked apart from wooden underpants. He wanted a haircut so I've no idea why I needed to see him in his wooden pants but hey ho, I got distracted, not to mention hot and flustered


----------



## Espresso (Mar 10, 2014)

Tina'll be pregnant next, won't she?


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 10, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Tina'll be pregnant next, won't she?


not according to what i read in a trashy mag today.... Better not say any more!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 10, 2014)

Im only up to Hailey carking it, which I am very much hoping she does on the next episode I have queued. Why does Fizz put that stupid voice on as if she is talking to a baby or a puppy? Im sure I would have noticed if she had always done it, it makes me want to smash my tele.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 17, 2014)

Where did the estate agent go? As if they'd be far enough away for viewers to have a quick shag.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 17, 2014)

She was one of those new homes sales types, so she went back to her office on the development.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 17, 2014)

Spymaster said:


> She was one of those new homes sales types, so she went back to her office on the development.


Even so, she could have been back any minute.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 17, 2014)

how on earth could Maria (a hairdresser) & Marcus (a nurse) afford a house that absolutely gigantic & posh anyway  It's all so unbelievable & riddiculous. 

Like Tina & Peter really. Most of the time Tina doesn't even act like she likes Peter, never mind 'loves' him. Peter really should still be with Leanne.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 17, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> how on earth could Maria (a hairdresser) & Marcus (a nurse) afford a house that absolutely gigantic & posh anyway  It's all so unbelievable & riddiculous.



And what about when she was married to very handsome Liam, they had their own house, so there should have been life insurance to cover the mortgage, surely. So that house they lived in must have been hers free and clear once he died. Which makes me wonder now why she's been renting a flat from Audrey in the bloody first place. 
Yep, you're right, it is unbelievable and ridiculous.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 19, 2014)

When is Kevin actually coming back?
Could they possibly have dropped his name into any more conversations tonight   No one seemed to notice when he vanished from the street one day.

sorry, no idea what that massive smilie thing is doing!


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 19, 2014)

Kevin will be back for a short period, before his charactor is axed for good, due to Michael le vell's choice of decongestant.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 19, 2014)

didn't he have a baby with him when he left? I'm assuming the 'baby' is coming back with him?


----------



## Espresso (Mar 19, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> didn't he have a baby with him when he left? I'm assuming the 'baby' is coming back with him?



Sophie mentioned this half brother to Maddie tonight. Last time we saw him, he was invariably called Babyjack. I suppose he'll just be Jack now. 
No doubt the kid will be axed, too, when they get rid of Mr Le Vell. 

The parents of the twins who play that child must be livid. 

Yay, our babies are in Coronation St. Ker-chiiiiiing!
Boooo, our babies've been sacked because of the court case
Yay, our babies'll be back again
Boooo, our babies are out again


----------



## Shirl (Mar 20, 2014)

Espresso said:


> The parents of the twins who play that child must be livid.
> 
> Yay, our babies are in Coronation St. Ker-chiiiiiing!
> Boooo, our babies've been sacked because of the court case
> ...


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 21, 2014)

Is that deliberate. Kevin returns, and the first advert is about protecting children from abuse


----------



## Shirl (Mar 21, 2014)

Why has Kevin come back as the Fonze?


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 24, 2014)

Les Dennis in the kitchen, don't hurt the children!


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 2, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Why has Kevin come back as the Fonze?


Because Corrie has jumped the shark.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 2, 2014)

I feel like fucking off corrie again but as there is so little else I want to watch on tele, I need corrie to justify paying for the tv licence 
Lets get this bloody murder over with and get back to the old comfortable corrie.


----------



## ash (Apr 2, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I feel like fucking off corrie again but as there is so little else I want to watch on tele, I need corrie to justify paying for the tv licence
> Lets get this bloody murder over with and get back to the old comfortable corrie.


What murder did I miss something?


----------



## Shirl (Apr 2, 2014)

No, just wishful thinking on my part


----------



## Espresso (Apr 2, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I feel like fucking off corrie again but as there is so little else I want to watch on tele, I need corrie to justify paying for the tv licence
> Lets get this bloody murder over with and get back to the old comfortable corrie.



Does ITV get any of the telly licence? If they do why the buggery arse do they show adverts?


----------



## Shirl (Apr 2, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Does ITV get any of the telly licence? If they do why the buggery arse do they show adverts?


No I don't think they do get any of the licence but you can't not buy a licence if you have a tv by saying you never watch BBC. (sorry about all the double negatives.)


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 2, 2014)

Is Tina pregnant? Anyone read TV Quick etc?


----------



## Espresso (Apr 2, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Is Tina pregnant? Anyone read TV Quick etc?



I dunno, but she said to Peter she was late and she recognised the signs. Which she would, I suppose, because she's been pregnant twice. She had a termination when she was with David and she was Izzy and Gary's surrogate for their baby whose name completely escapes me.

Deleted. Sorry. A bit too personal, there.


----------



## crustychick (Apr 3, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Is Tina pregnant? Anyone read TV Quick etc?


no idea. but I'm finally quite enjoying this Tina/Carla/Peter storyline


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 3, 2014)

crustychick said:


> no idea. but I'm finally quite enjoying this Tina/Carla/Peter storyline



Really? Or are you being sarcastic 

Tina is so riddiculously beautiful underneath all that fake tan and silly hair do.


----------



## crustychick (Apr 3, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> Really? Or are you being sarcastic
> 
> Tina is so riddiculously beautiful underneath all that fake tan and silly hair do.


yeah, I'm being serious! it has annoyed me up until now, but it finally feels like it's coming to a head...


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 3, 2014)

if it ends in a death it'll stop annoying me.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 3, 2014)

Death of at least two of them preferably.


----------



## agricola (Apr 3, 2014)

crustychick said:


> no idea. but I'm finally quite enjoying this Tina/Carla/Peter storyline



Steph's commentary on it all is the best bit.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2014)

Owen is such a dick  - torching the site, yeah that's a good idea 

Only gotta wait half hr to see what happens. Time for Enders and dinner


----------



## moomoo (Apr 7, 2014)

Why doesn't Owen just tell that bloke to stick his job? He's not getting paid for it anyway is he?


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 7, 2014)

moomoo said:


> Why doesn't Owen just tell that bloke to stick his job? He's not getting paid for it anyway is he?



I thought he wasn't going to the police about being smacked round the head by whatshisface, Owen's son in law.  I think that's why.


----------



## moomoo (Apr 7, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> I thought he wasn't going to the police about being smacked round the head by whatshisface, Owen's son in law.  I think that's why.



Ah. Thanks!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 7, 2014)

moomoo said:


> Why doesn't Owen just tell that bloke to stick his job? He's not getting paid for it anyway is he?


He's going to burn him in a faked accident next week.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 7, 2014)

Is Anna Gary's mum? I forget whose kids are whose.


----------



## Looby (Apr 7, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Is Anna Gary's mum? I forget whose kids are whose.



Yeah, she's Gary's mum and the other two are Owen's.

I think that new bloke is going to drop a ciggie on that floor where there'll still be petrol.


----------



## articul8 (Apr 8, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> He's going to burn him in a faked accident next week.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 8, 2014)

Corrie has been treading water for weeks now. Come on Corrie, lets get on with some action.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 10, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Corrie has been treading water for weeks now. Come on Corrie, lets get on with some action.


Yes, burn Owen, Gary, Izzy, Katie, Anna, that moaning-faced child they adopted, along with Phelan and his wife. No survivors. I don't give the slightest fuck about any of the Fuckers.


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 10, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, burn Owen, Gary, Izzy, Katie, Anna, that moaning-faced child they adopted, along with Phelan and his wife. No survivors. I don't give the slightest fuck about any of the Fuckers.



And yet you know all their names?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 10, 2014)

And the fake sailor tatooed barlow.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 10, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> And yet you know all their names?


I'll translate:

I don't enjoy the characters and I am not invested in their story lines. It's boring. I don't want to endure any more. I would like them to die so that I can have my programme back.


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 10, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> I'll translate:
> 
> I don't enjoy the characters and I am not invested in their story lines. It's boring. I don't want to endure any more. I would like them to die so that I can have my programme back.



No, you're right. Me and the missus are righteously pissed off with the Phelan blackmail storyline. The twat has no hold over them, being a bankrupt potential rapist.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 10, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> No, you're right. Me and the missus are righteously pissed off with the Phelan blackmail storyline. The twat has no hold over them, being a bankrupt potential rapist.


And Owen could always sell Tina's flat if he wanted to cash in some capital.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Apr 10, 2014)

The don''t seem to think about recording Phelans crap and using it right back at him do they.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 10, 2014)

Own talking the hardman talk and all that for yonks had it coming when he meets a real prick who walks it - but, yeah, boring.


----------



## youngian (Apr 13, 2014)

I need filling in.

I know Owen and the Windasses invested their money with the dodgy scouse builder but why are they in hock to him all of a sudden but are still working for him?


----------



## Geri (Apr 13, 2014)

youngian said:


> I know Owen and the Windasses invested their money with the dodgy scouse builder but why are they in hock to him all of a sudden but are still working for him?


 
Because Gary hit him over the head with something and left him for dead - but it was caught on CCTV so he is blackmailing them.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 14, 2014)

Scientology ad


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 14, 2014)

oh for gods sake, weak pathetic Peter Barlow for the MILLIONTH time


----------



## zoooo (Apr 14, 2014)

Bleh.


----------



## agricola (Apr 14, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> And the fake sailor tatooed barlow.



that was genuinely horrible, it was like he was wearing someone elses skin.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 14, 2014)

I was a bit disappointed with the scene with Anna and the Villain in the hotel room. I quite fancy the actress and hoped to see her in her underwear but no she only took off her topcoat and sat looking unhappy in her woollen cardigan.

Of course the storyline is going to be that she can't prove that nothing happened and so doubt can be cast on her fidelity and the fact that she put herself in that position in the first place.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 15, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I was a bit disappointed with the scene with Anna and the Villain in the hotel room. I quite fancy the actress and hoped to see her in her underwear but no she only took off her topcoat and sat looking unhappy in her woollen cardigan.
> 
> Of course the storyline is going to be that she can't prove that nothing happened and so doubt can be cast on her fidelity and the fact that she put herself in that position in the first place.


To be honest, I couldn't care less how the storyline goes, so long as it goes and we can get on with something less tedious.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 15, 2014)

Wasn't there supposed to be some sort of apocalypse happening to kill off the useless characters? As it stands nothing short of A russel Crowe style flood would suffice.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 18, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be some sort of apocalypse happening to kill off the useless characters? As it stands nothing short of A russel Crowe style flood would suffice.


'appen there was but it's not 'appened yet. I'm watching tonight but it just makes me grumpy. More fool me


----------



## Shirl (Apr 20, 2014)

Does anyone else find that Steve McDonald reminds them of Eric Morecambe?


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 20, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Does anyone else find that Steve McDonald reminds them of Eric Morecambe?


Steve is SO ANNOYING  Such a rubbish character. Just.... awful. Appalling.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 20, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Steve is SO ANNOYING  Such a rubbish character. Just.... awful. Appalling.


I quite like him


----------



## ash (Apr 20, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Does anyone else find that Steve McDonald reminds them of Eric Morecambe?





Shirl said:


> I quite like him



I fancied when he was a nipper and teenager so I still quite like him, there is that sense of familiarity as he is close of age to me (a bit younger I think).  He also makes me laugh which helps : )


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 20, 2014)

He does deliver the occasional funny line quite well, but that's all. I shall write to the producers forthwith to express my general displeasure 

Oh, and Rita's bloke - just, get the fuck rid. He's beyond awful


----------



## zoooo (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh god, why won't Dennis (or whatever his name is) just die. Such a useless crap character.

I like Steve though.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2014)

OOOH can't wait for the next one! David is gonna know about Maria and Ty! I think! Enders and dinner in the meantime


----------



## Espresso (Apr 21, 2014)

I know I'm being generous when I say I think Maria is half baked. But really and truly, no one could be *quite* as stupid as she was there, could they?


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 21, 2014)

It doesn't seem a very Maria thing to do tbh, fucking stupid story line.


----------



## amonkeyscousin? (Apr 21, 2014)

Its not real!


----------



## moomoo (Apr 21, 2014)

amonkeyscousin? said:


> Its not real!



Eh?


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 21, 2014)

amonkeyscousin? said:


> Its not real!



Yes we are all acutely aware of that fact.


----------



## amonkeyscousin? (Apr 21, 2014)

moomoo said:


> Eh?



Its fictional. The events you see haven't actually happened.


----------



## amonkeyscousin? (Apr 21, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Yes we are all acutely aware of that fact.



Yet you blather on about it.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 21, 2014)

amonkeyscousin? said:


> Its fictional. The events you see haven't actually happened.



And?  The whole point of soaps, TV dramas, films is to draw you in and make you feel something.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 21, 2014)

Have I missed something. last I knew was Densi fucks off abroad with Leanne's mother. Then the hospital call and Rita says she will visit him. Then he's just back again  wthf


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 21, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Have I missed something. last I knew was Densi fucks off abroad with Leanne's mother. Then the hospital call and Rita says she will visit him. Then he's just back again  wthf



He's told her he came back and slept rough for a bit before being beaten up and ending up in hospital, she took him back to sleep on her sofa but I sense he is going to try and worm his way back in.


----------



## amonkeyscousin? (Apr 21, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> And?  The whole point of soaps, TV dramas, films is to draw you in and make you feel something.



Feel what? Disdain for me. I struggle with concept of suspension of disbelief as it is but corrie is dog shit of the highest order in my opinion.


----------



## moomoo (Apr 21, 2014)

amonkeyscousin? said:


> Its fictional. The events you see haven't actually happened.



Don't be silly.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 21, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> He's told her he came back and slept rough for a bit before being beaten up and ending up in hospital, she took him back to sleep on her sofa but I sense he is going to try and worm his way back in.


Did that happen last Friday night? I think I must have missed the second episode.



amonkeyscousin? said:


> Yet you blather on about it.



That why we watch it


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 21, 2014)

amonkeyscousin? said:


> Feel what? Disdain for me. I struggle with concept of suspension of disbelief as it is but corrie is dog shit of the highest order in my opinion.



Funnily enough, it isn't for those of us who watch it and then post about it.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 21, 2014)

amonkeyscousin? said:


> Feel what? Disdain for me. I struggle with concept of suspension of disbelief as it is but corrie is dog shit of the highest order in my opinion.


Well get off the thread then. Jesus, if you don't like it  ....


----------



## amonkeyscousin? (Apr 21, 2014)

moomoo said:


> Don't be silly.



If you want real life action then you wanna start watching the wrestling on BSkyB.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 21, 2014)

amonkeyscousin? said:


> If you want real life action then you wanna start watching the wrestling on BSkyB.


If you want to give your money to twating Murdock, feel free. I wouldn't though.


----------



## amonkeyscousin? (Apr 21, 2014)

Shirl said:


> If you want to give your money to twating Murdock, feel free. I wouldn't though.



I won't start about the TV licence which costs more. Anyway, my apologies I've had a few a bottles of rose.


----------



## Looby (Apr 21, 2014)

amonkeyscousin? said:


> Feel what? Disdain for me. I struggle with concept of suspension of disbelief as it is but corrie is dog shit of the highest order in my opinion.



Oh, do shut up. Why post on the sodding thread?

I don't feel moved to rush into the football forum and tell them all that watching other people chasing a ball round a field is pointless and boring. I could but I'm not a dick.


----------



## amonkeyscousin? (Apr 21, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Oh, do shut up. Why post on the sodding thread?
> 
> I don't feel moved to rush into the football forum and tell them all that watching other people chasing a ball round a field is pointless and boring. I could but I'm not a dick.



I agree absolutely It is pointless and boring, unless its rugby you're talking about.


----------



## Looby (Apr 21, 2014)

amonkeyscousin? said:


> I agree absolutely It is pointless and boring, unless its rugby you're talking about.



But it would only be my opinion and one that wasn't invited.

It just seems so childish to come on a thread  just to moan about it.


----------



## amonkeyscousin? (Apr 21, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> But it would only be my opinion and one that wasn't invited.
> 
> It just seems so childish to come on a thread  just to moan about it.



Some people think corrie is shit, deal with it you fascist.


----------



## Looby (Apr 21, 2014)

Fascist?


----------



## amonkeyscousin? (Apr 21, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Fascist?



I jest of course.


----------



## Looby (Apr 21, 2014)

Right.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned returner


----------



## danny la rouge (May 2, 2014)

Jesus, this is getting worse. I may stop watching


----------



## Hellsbells (May 2, 2014)

Yeah, it's terrible at the moment.
When did Sophie turn in to such a wailing, pathetic child? I hate her 'relationship' with crappy Maddie.
I also don't really understand the whole Maria/Tyronne thing? Why is Maria interested in Tyronne? It's just bizarre. Being upset after splitting up with Marcus doesn't really explain it atall
Has Kevin left the street for good? Is Ken Barlow ever coming back...


----------



## crustychick (May 2, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing about Sophie - was she always such a sap? she's got to be in her twenties - her mum treats her like she's about 13 and she just puts up with it!


----------



## amonkeyscousin? (May 2, 2014)

Its not real.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 2, 2014)

crustychick said:


> I was thinking the same thing about Sophie - was she always such a sap? she's got to be in her twenties - her mum treats her like she's about 13 and she just puts up with it!



I'm sure she's had a bit of a personality transplant lately (Sophie i mean). She used to be the mature, sensible one out of her and Rosie. She's just a whiney brat now with crap storylines.


----------



## Geri (May 2, 2014)

I just want to slap Maria.


----------



## Shirl (May 2, 2014)

Geri said:


> I just want to slap Maria.


I want to kick her head in and I hate violence


----------



## Shirl (May 2, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Jesus, this is getting worse. I may stop watching


I tried that and the devil made me go back


----------



## purenarcotic (May 5, 2014)

Just catching up.  Sally Webster needs a fucking slap, she is so annoying.  And isn't whatsherface 18, why doesn't she just tell her mum to fuck off, I would if she behaved like that.


----------



## Espresso (May 5, 2014)

I see no one will be getting a cab in Weatherfield this Bank Holiday Monday. And also, that beard is ghastly on Lloyd.


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2014)

((Lloyd))

Whatever you do, guys, just stare at him, don't call an ambulance...


----------



## crustychick (May 6, 2014)

I am serially thinking of weaning myself off Corrie. It's a bit dire these days. I don't even care that Lloyd nearly died..


----------



## zoooo (May 12, 2014)

God, would Peter Barlow just drink himself to death please. He's an absolute waste of space.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 12, 2014)

His drinking story has been done to death. God he's pathetic. And Tina - she's almost worse for supposedly being in love with him. As if, for gods sake.


----------



## Espresso (May 19, 2014)

Maria was never the sharpest spoon in the drawer, but she's gone beyond ridiculous now. What the bloodyhellfire is she playing at?


----------



## Betsy (May 20, 2014)

The person who plays Fizz is a shocking actress ...she plays her role as if she is an actress in an old black and white melodrama ...

As for Tina ...she'd drive anyone to drink!


----------



## crustychick (May 20, 2014)

just catching up on last week. I fucking hate Peter. URGH. DIE why don't you, give us all a break...


----------



## Betsy (May 27, 2014)

"You fly off the handle at the slightest little thing"


----------



## butchersapron (May 27, 2014)

If i hear that barlow say _I'm so so sorry_ to one more woman i might start disbelieving him.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 28, 2014)

Dreadful, badly paced, badly constructed stuff. 

I know the Weatherfield cops are notoriously stupid, but I hope they figure this out quickly. Actually, if they bang up any of the "suspects" forever, that'd be a bonus. Hopefully they'll think it was a conspiracy and put them all away. 

Is anyone leaving?


----------



## _angel_ (May 28, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Is anyone leaving?


Do you really want me to tell you?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 28, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> Do you really want me to tell you?


I mean except Tina.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 28, 2014)

I was never convinced by the Peter/Tina story. It was too far-fetched. I actually stopped watching before they, er, got it on. Then I decided to watch Corrie again and wondered why I bothered. Pile o' shite.


----------



## _angel_ (May 28, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> I was never convinced by the Peter/Tina story. It was too far-fetched. I actually stopped watching before they, er, got it on. Then I decided to watch Corrie again and wondered why I bothered. Pile o' shite.


It's one of those times you feel sorry for the actors.


----------



## Looby (May 28, 2014)

Thank fuck she's dead. If peter drinks himself into his grave, all the better. Carla can stay, I like her and want to see her have her baby. Rob's cute so he can stay too.


----------



## harpo (May 28, 2014)

Rob's head is the shape of one of those futuristic, aerodynamic yet tiny little cars of the 50s and 60s.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 28, 2014)

Oh Jesus, this is utter shite. Really, really dreadful. I'm embarrassed for them.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 28, 2014)

yeah, even the lucy story in eastenders was done better than this. WAY better.
Who have they got writing this crap these day?! Sack them!!


----------



## ash (May 28, 2014)

And Anna should tell that Owen shit she's with where to go !!!!


----------



## keithy (May 28, 2014)

FUCKS SAKE


----------



## _angel_ (May 28, 2014)

She's not dead yet, I fear.


----------



## zoooo (May 28, 2014)

When she wakes up again she should go and talk to Rob, maybe give him a loaded gun and tell him again that she's going to report him to the police and stuff.
Sound like a good idea, Tina? 
*actually headbutts own desk in annoyance*


----------



## purenarcotic (May 28, 2014)

I'm sorry, but after a fall like that there is no way you'd be able to get back up the way she did.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 29, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> She's not dead yet, I fear.


She didn't look too bad for someone who fell face first onto the pavement from 20 feet.


----------



## _angel_ (May 29, 2014)

nino_savatte said:


> She didn't look too bad for someone who fell face first onto the pavement from 20 feet.


Her face should have been split open.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 29, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> Her face should have been split open.


She should have suffered a couple of broken ribs and a broken pelvis too. I thought the previous producer was poor but the current one is even worse.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 29, 2014)

WHAT HAPPENED? I MISSSED IT! AND THIS THREAD IS CONFUSING ME!!!!


----------



## Hellsbells (May 29, 2014)

youve not missed much tbh. I was only half watching it was so crap. Tina had a big row with Rob. For some reason they were on some roof  Not sure if he actually did push her, but she fell anyway. And somehow didnt die. Carla now seems to be prime suspect.
Its all shit though because could ANYONE other than maybe Rita honestly care less?


----------



## dolly's gal (May 29, 2014)

prime suspect for what?? if she didn't die what is carla prime suspect for??? my god i feel like i'm going mad


----------



## Hellsbells (May 29, 2014)

attempted murder i guess.
Take some deep breaths  Honestly, it was all so rubbish, there's very little to say about it.


----------



## butchersapron (May 29, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> youve not missed much tbh. I was only half watching it was so crap. Tina had a big row with Rob. For some reason they were on some roof  Not sure if he actually did push her, but she fell anyway. And somehow didnt die. Carla now seems to be prime suspect.
> Its all shit though because could ANYONE other than maybe Rita honestly care less?


But then she was very silly after rising from the dead and he ended up (we think) doing her in with some lead piping. Or we're supposed to think that he did. 

Never been so disappointed in corrie as over this whole nonsense.


----------



## Yetman (May 29, 2014)

Ritas a fucking lying whore who's been having an affair with Ken Barlow on the sly from Ethel who knows that they're all sex pests but says nothing because she's old and that's what old people fucking do. Jonathan and Steve are exchanging troublesome glances across the bar while Kat has a meltdown in front of everyone and storms off to set fire to the chippy and blame it on that fag smoking big titted barmaid out of Viz. But the twins were playing in the yard and now they're in hospital and Kat doesn't know who to turn to except Les Battersby but he just keeps titting her up every time she tries to cry on his shoulder........ WHATEVER WILL HAPPEN NEXT?!?!?!?


----------



## Frankie Jack (May 29, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> But then she was very silly after rising from the dead and he ended up (we think) doing her in with some lead piping. Or we're supposed to think that he did.
> 
> Never been so disappointed in corrie as over this whole nonsense.



Ah. I missed that bit. Wondered how she went from ranting at Rob to out cold.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 7, 2014)

Just watched the week's shows in one go. Steve is a cock 

Does Rob get rumbled? When / how?

Some good lols from Sally  Annoying as she is, she's one of the best characters


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 7, 2014)

Steve should've banged Michelle out. Don't tek it Ste.


----------



## Betsy (Jun 7, 2014)

So Peter is going to get Carla back if it's the last thing he does?

Perhaps (hopefully) this means he's going to get bumped off!


----------



## aqua (Jun 7, 2014)

> Annoying as she is, she's one of the best characters


I came to see if this had got better so I could start watching again. If this sentences is true I think I'll give it a miss!


----------



## crustychick (Jun 14, 2014)

Rob is SUCH a twat! if you were guilty of murdering someone, surely the last thing you'd be doing is being a twat of yourself to the police, making them notice what a dick you are. 

While we're here, Gary is also a massive twat. he's doing my head in.


----------



## Geri (Jun 14, 2014)

I think I actually love Carla.


----------



## Betsy (Jun 15, 2014)

Did Owen think Anna was going to take whatever he choose to give out to her until he deemed enough was enough? 

Idiot!

And Todd telling Liz's boyfriend that he was going to 'rinse' Marcus - yeah,right that's what people do - make a plan to cheat someone and tell someone about it!


----------



## Betsy (Jul 7, 2014)

Sally looking like Mrs Overall taking a tray of tea into Carla and Peter.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 14, 2014)

Corrie's great atm


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2014)

I missed the last episode last week I think it was because TV playing up so lost the channel.  What happened?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh, err, something about peter


----------



## Geri (Jul 14, 2014)

WHERE IS KEN?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 14, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I missed the last episode last week I think it was because TV playing up so lost the channel.  What happened?



Rob hid some of Tina's jewellery in Deidre's outhouse and included in it was a bracelet of that woman she was living with.  Some of it fell out and the dog discovered it; Tracy decided to wear it and in the Bistro said woman said it was hers.  Tracy initially lied and said Rob bought it and then when the police are called she admitted it was found. The police carried out a forensic search of the place which showed Peter's finger prints on the bracelet and the missing charm in the outhouse.


----------



## agricola (Jul 14, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Rob hid some of Tina's jewellery in Deidre's outhouse and included in it was a bracelet of that woman she was living with.  Some of it fell out and the dog discovered it; Tracy decided to wear it and in the Bistro said woman said it was hers.  Tracy initially lied and said Rob bought it and then when the police are called she admitted it was found. The police carried out a forensic search of the place which showed Peter's finger prints on the bracelet and the missing charm in the outhouse.



"that woman she was living with"

Poor Steph


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> Rob hid some of Tina's jewellery in Deidre's outhouse and included in it was a bracelet of that woman she was living with.  Some of it fell out and the dog discovered it; Tracy decided to wear it and in the Bistro said woman said it was hers.  Tracy initially lied and said Rob bought it and then when the police are called she admitted it was found. The police carried out a forensic search of the place which showed Peter's finger prints on the bracelet and the missing charm in the outhouse.



ooohhhhh 

Thank you


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 14, 2014)

Geri said:


> WHERE IS KEN?


Canada.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 14, 2014)

Geri said:


> WHERE IS KEN?



He's looking after his ill grandson in Canada. 

God alone knows what sort of a ferociously serious ailment requires a young man on the other side of the world to need looking after by his octogenarian grandfather for months and months and months on end, mind you.


----------



## Geri (Jul 14, 2014)

Poor Adam is at death's door


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 14, 2014)

agricola said:


> "that woman she was living with"
> 
> Poor Steph



*hangs head in shame*


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 15, 2014)

Espresso said:


> He's looking after his ill grandson in Canada.
> 
> God alone knows what sort of a ferociously serious ailment requires a young man on the other side of the world to need looking after by his octogenarian grandfather for months and months and months on end, mind you.


He mysteriously collapsed at work.  As far as I know, that's the only update we've had on his condition.  So it could be anything, really. Well, anything that includes mysteriously collapsing as a symptom.


----------



## Betsy (Jul 15, 2014)

Geri said:


> WHERE IS KEN?


He's been mentioned a couple of times just lately so I would think his reappearance is imminent.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 15, 2014)

Betsy said:


> He's been mentioned a couple of times just lately so I would think his reappearance is imminent.


Yup; just as the house is re-enveloped in forensic tenting and incident tape, or things are looking darkest for Peter.  He'll turn up and say, "Where's Eccles?", and Deirdre'll make a face and croak: "Ooh, Ken...you don't know the half of it!"  <cue music>


----------



## Betsy (Jul 15, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Yup; just as the house is re-enveloped in forensic tenting and incident tape, or things are looking darkest for Peter.  He'll turn up and say, "Where's Eccles?", and Deirdre'll make a face and croak: "Ooh, Ken...you don't know the half of it!"  <cue music>


  Sounds about right.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 15, 2014)

If I were Weatherfield plod I'd call in that Eccles for questioning. Her paw prints will be all over that bracelet and they'd get more sense out of her than they will with Peter.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 15, 2014)

That Todd is such a cunt but quite funny too


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 18, 2014)

It's on an upward trend again.  Some good episodes of late.


----------



## Looby (Jul 28, 2014)

Gail and Les Dennis are creeping me out. Grim.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 28, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Gail and Les Dennis are creeping me out. Grim.



You're going to see her seduce him next episode


----------



## Shirl (Jul 28, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Gail and Les Dennis are creeping me out. Grim.


That's funny because cynical old me is actually finding them very sweet


----------



## Shirl (Jul 28, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> It's on an upward trend again.  Some good episodes of late.


Don't get carried away chuck, they've got a way to go to get back on form.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 29, 2014)

Shirl said:


> That's funny because cynical old me is actually finding them very sweet




Gail's even coming across as sympathetic - Like when Sally went "Get off your horse and drink your milk" to Owen, prior to that Sal was one you didn't even love to hate, you(or I anyway) just hated. But after that, I had a bit of time for Sal. Gail's another seemingly iredeemible character who's maybe due a renaissance. Via Les Dennis.


----------



## Looby (Jul 29, 2014)

Shirl said:


> That's funny because cynical old me is actually finding them very sweet



It's making me feel nauseous.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 29, 2014)

I was cringing watching Gail flirting and making innuendos last night. Yuck.


----------



## Betsy (Jul 30, 2014)

moomoo said:


> I was cringing watching Gail flirting and making innuendos last night. Yuck.


Helen Worth is an awful actress.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 31, 2014)

She's worth her weight in chins.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 4, 2014)

"You're griddling while Rome burns"

Nice.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 4, 2014)

Hilarious accent from ken there. I know he's been in Canada but...


----------



## Espresso (Aug 4, 2014)

I what parallel universe in Ken's head did Deirdre bring Peter up?


----------



## Espresso (Aug 8, 2014)

We all know who's coming back in it tonight, so we do.
Bloodyhellfire.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2014)

heh, I just said "Peter's looking a bit rough so he is", and as soon as I said that, Jim walked in and said the same thing.

I wonder how long before Peter starts saying "I need a drink, so I do"


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 13, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Don't get carried away chuck, they've got a way to go to get back on form.


You were right to counsel caution. I've been catching up on the episodes I missed on holiday. Jesus. Some real stinking stories that I don't care about.  And it looks like we'll be seeing more of Amy's "acting", which is a slap in the face for long-suffering fans.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 13, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> heh, I just said "Peter's looking a bit rough so he is", and as soon as I said that, Jim walked in and said the same thing.
> 
> I wonder how long before Peter starts saying "I need a drink, so I do"


Jim knows where to get booze in the big house, so he does.


----------



## youngian (Aug 13, 2014)

Betsy said:


> Helen Worth is an awful actress.


Next to Les Dennis though she's Helen Mirren. I wonder if Barbara Knox avoids him in case he does his Mavis impression.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 13, 2014)

Les Dennis is excruciatingly bad.  He used to do impressions, didn't he? Couldn't he do an impression of a decent actor?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 13, 2014)

youngian said:


> Next to Les Dennis though she's Helen Mirren. I wonder if Barbara Knox avoids him in case he does his Mavis impression.


Hah. Beat me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Jim knows where to get booze in the big house, so he does.



I bet he's got a still in there, so he has


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 13, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I bet he's got a still in there, so he has


How about ye, Minnie. Catch yerself on, don't worry your head about it, darlin'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> How about ye, Minnie. Catch yerself on, don't worry your head about it, darlin'.



argh, who ever thought it was a good idea to bring Jim back?   

I'll kill 'em, so I will


----------



## Shirl (Aug 13, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Les Dennis is excruciatingly bad.  He used to do impressions, didn't he? Couldn't he do an impression of a decent actor?


You're making me smile tonight danny


----------



## moomoo (Aug 13, 2014)

Jim makes me feel a bit sick. :-/


----------



## Shirl (Aug 13, 2014)

moomoo said:


> Jim makes me feel a bit sick. :-/


When I saw him yesterday (watching Friday's episodes) I was pleased to see him. Then tonight, he made me feel a bit sick too


----------



## Betsy (Aug 15, 2014)

youngian said:


> Next to* Les Dennis *though she's Helen Mirren. I wonder if Barbara Knox avoids him in case he does his Mavis impression.


I quite like him.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 15, 2014)

Betsy said:


> I quite like him.


Catch yourself on.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 15, 2014)

Gail wasn't wearing a Parker.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 15, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Gail wasn't wearing a Parker.



It's a Thunderbirds reference, innit.  He called her Lady Penelope and told her to think of him as her Parker.

Lady P's butler / chauffer / whatever else she desired was called Parker.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 15, 2014)

"Knock knock". 

Actually, when people knock doors, they don't *say* "knock knock", rather they create the sound by rapping their knuckles on the door.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 15, 2014)

I have never in all my puff seen anyone take cups off a draining board, dry them with a tea towel and then put them back on the draining board.
Put them away, Khal, you bloody weirdo.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 15, 2014)

Also, Leanne, if you don't have two pennies to rub together don't buy feckin variety packs of breakfast cereal!


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 15, 2014)

I love Kirk and Beth.


----------



## Celt (Aug 15, 2014)

Nick with brain injury reminds me so much of Basil Fawltey.


----------



## Betsy (Aug 16, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Catch yourself on.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 1, 2014)

Bugger, I took my eyes off the telly for 3 seconds  Did Rob unplug him?


----------



## zoooo (Sep 1, 2014)

Nope. He was just talking sinisterly at him.

Please die, Peter. Please.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 3, 2014)

I've found Rob quite attractive since he murdered wotsit.


----------



## Looby (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## butchersapron (Sep 3, 2014)

You all know it's on now right?


----------



## Shirl (Sep 3, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> You all know it's on now right?


Missed the first 15 minutes due to listening to the Archers, turned over expecting the end of Emmerdale  Don't think I missed too much though


----------



## Shirl (Sep 3, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I've found Rob quite attractive since he murdered wotsit.


What? 
Sorry I was just confusing Corrie with the Archers


----------



## Shirl (Sep 7, 2014)

Corrie is on NOW!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 10, 2014)

Fiz, if you are trying to save money, why not cut the weans' hair yourself?


----------



## Espresso (Sep 10, 2014)

That baby Lilly is proper on the ball, isn't she? Really interested in what's going on. Aww, lovely.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 10, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Fiz, if you are trying to save money, why not cut the weans' hair yourself?


Because she is really really really thick and ignorant. So it's consistent with her character to be fair.


----------



## agricola (Sep 15, 2014)

Tonights episodes seemed a bit boob-focused.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 27, 2014)

Corrie actually had me holding my breath last night with Andrea hanging off that gutter. 

 Those scenes were well done with some of the old Corrie humour coming through whilst 3 people were up on the rooves!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 27, 2014)

Roofs.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 27, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Roofs.


*Definition of rooves*
past tense of roof; roofs

*Additional Information*
Maybe it's now considered archaic, and replaced by roofs, but rooves is a correct past tense of roof. A simple google search will confirm this


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Roofs.



Maybe Betsy's old like me.  I was taught rooves and hooves, although those spellings seem to have gone out of favour


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 27, 2014)

Betsy said:


> *Definition of rooves*
> past tense of roof; roofs
> 
> *Additional Information*
> Maybe it's now considered archaic, and replaced by roofs, but rooves is a correct past tense of roof. A simple google search will confirm this


Past tense of roof?


----------



## Betsy (Sep 27, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe Betsy's old like me.  I was taught rooves and hooves, although those spellings seem to have gone out of favour


----------



## Betsy (Sep 27, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Past tense of roof?


I was waiting for an apology!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 27, 2014)

Settle an argument, please. What's the past tense of wall?


----------



## Betsy (Sep 27, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Settle an argument, please. What's the past tense of wall?


 I'm still waiting for an apology!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 27, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe Betsy's old like me.  I was taught rooves and hooves, although those spellings seem to have gone out of favour


I'm old. I was taught hooves and loaves and leaves, but never heard anything but roofs.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 27, 2014)

Betsy said:


> I was waiting for an apology!


I'm sorry, but I didn't know nouns had a past tense. 

(Except dog).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm old. I was taught hooves and loaves and leaves, but never heard anything but roofs.



You had a different teacher though

I still struggle to remember to spell cill sill


----------



## Betsy (Sep 27, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm sorry, but I didn't know nouns had a past tense.
> 
> (Except dog).


Thank you.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 27, 2014)

What did the roofs turn into? What are they now?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 27, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> What did the roofs turn into? What are they now?




The past tense of roof is either slates or tiles.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 27, 2014)

Just checked the OED, and the plural of roof there is (unsurprisingly) roofs.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 27, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> The past tense of roof is either slates or tiles.


Or perhaps rafters. (past historic) 

As for sill and cill both are correct.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Just checked the OED, and the plural of roof there is (unsurprisingly) roofs.



Yeah, but is it an old OED?!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 27, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but is it an old OED?!


Yes, but it didn't go to school with you or Betsy.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 27, 2014)

The online OED should be bang up to date. It lists roofs of course.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2014)

http://www.collinsdictionary.com/submission/13225/rooves


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 27, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> http://www.collinsdictionary.com/submission/13225/rooves


Ah, that's where Betsy got the nonsense about roof having a past tense!  It's a "New Word Suggestion" submitted by a semi-literate person called barrylittle.  The Collins site rather too politely says it's "Pending Investigation".


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 27, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> http://www.collinsdictionary.com/submission/13225/rooves


I see that the bozo who has made that submission to the dictionary also thinks that a plural is a past tense. A couple of people further down the page, people pick this up.

Edited to add: I see Danny got there first.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2014)

Well yeah, didn't really look properly and don't know what all that past tense nonsense is about but anyway....apparently still common usage down under up to the 80s


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2014)

Anyway s this is about Corrie and I don't want to be accused of derailing thread' I reckon Peter is sitting in gaol right now looking at the sky above the rooves and dreaming of freedom whilst feeding the little birdie on his window cill 









So he is


----------



## Betsy (Sep 27, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Just checked the OED, and the plural of roof there is (unsurprisingly) roofs.


Rooves


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well yeah, didn't really look properly and don't know what all that past tense nonsense is about but anyway....*apparently still common usage down under up to the 80s*


So although not used much these days still a valid word.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 27, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well yeah, didn't really look properly and don't know what all that past tense nonsense is about but anyway....apparently still common usage down under up to the 80s


Past tense is not nonsense. It is very simple. "Ran" is the past tense of "run".


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 27, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Past tense is not nonsense. It is very simple. "Ran" is the past tense of "run".


I didn't mean that but never mind!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 30, 2014)

Hold on a minute.  If Tim can't read, how did he get in touch with long lost daughter Faye on Facebook?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 30, 2014)

I remember Faye typing away night after night, and Anna being upset about it.  

Maybe Tim has voice recognition software.  In which case, _who knows_ what he thought Faye was saying!


----------



## Looby (Sep 30, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Hold on a minute.  If Tim can't read, how did he get in touch with long lost daughter Faye on Facebook?



Plus he was a builder. Surely he'd have to order stuff, do quotes.

If they wanted to do a Tim can't read storyline they should have done it ages ago.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 30, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Hold on a minute.  If Tim can't read, how did he get in touch with long lost daughter Faye on Facebook?





sparklefish said:


> Plus he was a builder. Surely he'd have to order stuff, do quotes.
> 
> If they wanted to do a Tim can't read storyline they should have done it ages ago.



It really sounds like they thought it up at the last minute. There must be loads of times we've had evidence of Tim reading something. At least when EastEnders did this storyline we knew from the start pretty much that Keith couldn't read.


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 30, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> It really sounds like they thought it up at the last minute. There must be loads of times we've had evidence of Tim reading something. At least when EastEnders did this storyline we knew from the start pretty much that Keith couldn't read.



It does smack of a rushed storyline. He has been in the show for ages and suddenly he is given a shopping list, a job application and also asked to spell a word, all scenarios that would have come up before now.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm sure I remember Tim reading a paper in the pub before.


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 30, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm sure I remember Tim reading a paper in the pub before.



He was probably just oggling page 3!


----------



## Looby (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm wondering if the reading storyline is going to have something to do with Sophie or Maddy. 

Ages ago, I thought Sophie and Tim were getting a bit friendly and thought there might be a storyline there. 

Maybe Sophie is going to teach Tim to read. Hmmm

I hope not, that would be shit.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 3, 2014)

Flippin' eck, Callum's alright


----------



## Betsy (Oct 5, 2014)

Why does David call his mother Gail? 
Is it just to show her he has no respect for her?
I find it very annoying.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 10, 2014)

Steve's got a mole on the underside of his right upper arm that he thinks he's got because it's skin cancer and he thinks he's got because that's the arm he has out of the window when he's driving his taxi.
Quite aside from the fact that he never seems to drive a taxi any more, how in the name of all that's remotely sensible would you get sun damage under the arm you have out the window when you're driving?
Has he got a car with the steering wheel on the wrong side and does he drive it while standing on his head?


----------



## youngian (Oct 11, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Steve's got a mole on the underside of his right upper arm that he thinks he's got because it's skin cancer and he thinks he's got because that's the arm he has out of the window when he's driving his taxi.
> Quite aside from the fact that he never seems to drive a taxi any more, how in the name of all that's remotely sensible would you get sun damage under the arm you have out the window when you're driving?
> Has he got a car with the steering wheel on the wrong side and does he drive it while standing on his head?



You haven't seen the real reason for Steve MacDonald's GP visit. I won't spoil it only to say that the treatment of the issue is terrific and using happy-go-lucky Steve to highlight it is a great move.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 13, 2014)

Did I miss something last week? I watched every episode and yet one minute Deirdre was in the kitchen and then next episode she's gone away  where's she gone


----------



## Shirl (Oct 13, 2014)

Flippin' 'eck 
I have had a little crush on Finetime Fontayne for about 20 plus years because he's always in good radio 4 plays. I never knew what he looked like though until I just realised he was Peter's cell mate. No wonder I was hoping that character would stay in Corrie


----------



## moomoo (Oct 13, 2014)

What was Steve's real reason for going to the doctor? I missed it.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 13, 2014)

moomoo said:


> What was Steve's real reason for going to the doctor? I missed it.



He's got depression.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Did I miss something last week? I watched every episode and yet one minute Deirdre was in the kitchen and then next episode she's gone away  where's she gone



She threw her signature trifle against the wall on the day Carla came for tea because the jelly had not set. This is soap shorthand for her having had enough and being totally stressed and beside herself. So she's decided not to go to the trial, but to go and stay with her sister. I didn't even know she had a sister. So maybe it's not her sister she's gone to stay with. Anyway, she's dodging the trial because she's stressed out.

In real life, the actress who plays her has asked to have some time off for personal reasons.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 13, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> He's got depression.



Ah. Ta.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 13, 2014)

Roy: "My years of trainspotting have helped me develop an eye for detail"

Legend!


----------



## Shirl (Oct 13, 2014)

Espresso said:


> She threw her signature trifle against the wall on the day Carla came for tea because the jelly had not set. This is soap shorthand for her having had enough and being totally stressed and beside herself. So she's decided not to go to the trial, but to go and stay with her sister. I didn't even know she had a sister. So maybe it's not her sister she's gone to stay with. Anyway, she's dodging the trial because she's stressed out.
> 
> In real life, the actress who plays her has asked to have some time off for personal reasons.


Thanks 
I saw the trifle chucking but missed any mention of her going to stay with her sister who I also didn't know existed.


----------



## youngian (Oct 13, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Flippin' 'eck
> I have had a little crush on Finetime Fontayne for about 20 plus years because he's always in good radio 4 plays. I never knew what he looked like though until I just realised he was Peter's cell mate. No wonder I was hoping that character would stay in Corrie


He also played Emily's lodger many moons ago. Not the sort of name you forget


----------



## Shirl (Oct 13, 2014)

youngian said:


> He also played Emily's lodger many moons ago. Not the sort of name you forget


Yes, it was his name that made me remember him in the first place I guess. I think I did see a photo of him years ago when he had hair but I do like the character he's playing so I'm now hoping he turns up in the street once he gets out of prison 

here I mentioned him in 2004, I obviously hadn't seen his photo then 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/recognising-actors-on-radio-drama.12214/#post-480063

and here again in 2006
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...signed-photo-thread.79371/page-3#post-2721277


----------



## Looby (Oct 13, 2014)

That trifle scene was hilarious.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2014)

Poor Steve! Not coping, is he?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 13, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Poor Steve! Not coping, is he?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm pleased to see they're giving the actor who plays Steve some proper acting to do and he is certainly pulling it off. He made me a bit wibbly tonight.
For far too long all he's had to do is huff and puff and gurn and say "Flippin' 'eck Michelle/Mother!" or use baby talk to his 10 year old daughter.


----------



## youngian (Oct 14, 2014)

Espresso said:


> For far too long all he's had to do is huff and puff and gurn and say "Flippin' 'eck Michelle/Mother!"


And Tracey and Eileen, he gets henpecked and yelled at by women more than Larry David. I thought like me he rather enjoyed it but no wonder poor Steve is depressed.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2014)

If your trial is scheduled for Weatherfield Clown Court, you're going down.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 20, 2014)

How long are they going to drag this out?  I assume it won't come out till the wedding?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 24, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> How long are they going to drag this out?  I assume it won't come out till the wedding?


That's the whole point of Corrie weddings


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 24, 2014)

Shirl said:


> That's the whole point of Corrie weddings


There's got to be a fist fight between two women. 

And ideally the wedding marks the end of the relationship.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 24, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> There's got to be a fist fight between two women.
> 
> And ideally the wedding marks the end of the relationship.


Well Tracy is always up for a fight


----------



## Shirl (Oct 27, 2014)

What mother would miss her daughter's wedding because the mother's friend's brother had died? 
Corrie scriptwriters, you're getting on my nerves now


----------



## agricola (Oct 28, 2014)

Shirl said:


> What mother would miss her daughter's wedding because the mother's friend's brother had died?
> Corrie scriptwriters, you're getting on my nerves now



"_Tracy, I missed your brother getting sent down for murder so to be fair to you both I have to miss your wedding as well" _is how it should have gone.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 28, 2014)

If ken Barlow was such a shit hot teacher then how come both his kids have been convicted of murder?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 28, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> If ken Barlow was such a shit hot teacher then how come both his kids have been convicted of murder?



His wife, his son, his stepdaughter and her fiance, his granddaughter's father and her grandfather have all been to clink. The latest long lost grandson assisted Sophie in stealing Kev's lottery winnings. Ken's obviously the ringleader of the Weatherfield Mafia.  

They missed a trick there, they should have called him Don Barlow.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 28, 2014)

And he sits there quoting chaucer at kids. Something very wrong in his brain.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 31, 2014)

Why does it seem like I've missed an episode?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 31, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Why does it seem like I've missed an episode?


Did you go out on Wednesday night?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 31, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Did you go out on Wednesday night?


I saw Wednesday's episode. 

I'm not sure the writers did though. It's like they'd read about it, but not a very good account.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 31, 2014)

What sort of person throws in references to a Tale of Two Cities at a time like that? (And then explains it).


----------



## Betsy (Nov 1, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> *There's got to be a fist fight between two women. *
> 
> And ideally the wedding marks the end of the relationship.


..


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 6, 2014)

Steve is leaving Corrie!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 6, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Steve is leaving Corrie!


Shut the front door!


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 6, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Shut the front door!


Taxi for McDonald!


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 6, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Steve is leaving Corrie!


Nooooooooooooo!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 6, 2014)

But he's the only funny one.
Hope he won't be leaving in a sad way, seeing as he's currently doing a depression storyline.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 6, 2014)

they take away Steve and leave us with michelle  Great


----------



## Espresso (Nov 6, 2014)

If it's his decision and he's not being sacked then I think Simon Gregson should wise up and take a long hard look at Bill Roche and learn things.
If your acting skills are not _exactly_ stellar, stay where you are, take the dosh and never be out of work for all the live long day.

For all the Suranne Joneses and Sarah Lancashires who've left Coronation Street and gone on to do other things, there are thousands of others who you never see ever again in any bloody thing at all.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 7, 2014)

Espresso said:


> If it's his decision and he's not being sacked then I think Simon Gregson should wise up and take a long hard look at Bill Roche and learn things.
> If your acting skills are not _exactly_ stellar, stay where you are, take the dosh and never be out of work for all the live long day.
> 
> For all the Suranne Joneses and Sarah Lancashires who've left Coronation Street and gone on to do other things, there are thousands of others who you never see ever again in any bloody thing at all.


Although, maybe he wants to get out of acting.  Maybe he wants to be a cheesemaker or Michelin starred chef.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 7, 2014)

Turns out he's not leaving; he was ill, meaning he's been away from filming, but he's back at work on Monday.

He has a "major storyline" in January, but I know people don't like spoilers (including me!), so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 7, 2014)

The First Aid guy is reading his lines off cards he's never seen before.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 7, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> The First Aid guy is reading his lines off cards he's never seen before.


Who cares when he's that fit! He looks familiar. Who is he...?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 7, 2014)

I absolutely cannot abide Khal's Mum. 
Not only does she bully her husband, her son, her halfwitted oik of a grandson and - unforgiveably - the very lovely Roy, all the bloody time, but she sets up a community centre in a community she doesn't only *not* live in but that she'd never even heard of a sodding fortnight ago. THEN she arranges for hot first aid man to come and give a lecture in this said community centre and she manages to have a full house.
As effin' if.

Note to the writers - Blanche is dead. Any and all attempts to bring in a different old lady with an acid tongue to be Blanche Mk II are destined to fail. 
No question. Possibly because Blanche was irreplaceable. Though more likely because whoever's writing now isn't a patch on whoever used to write.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 7, 2014)

She's also a terrible actress. Blanche was just Blanche. It wasn't even like she was acting


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 9, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Turns out he's not leaving; he was ill, meaning he's been away from filming, but he's back at work on Monday.
> 
> He has a "major storyline" in January, but I know people don't like spoilers (including me!), so I'll leave it at that.


Good, Steve's a great character.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 9, 2014)

Espresso said:


> I absolutely cannot abide Khal's Mum.
> Not only does she bully her husband, her son, her halfwitted oik of a grandson and - unforgiveably - the very lovely Roy, all the bloody time, but she sets up a community centre in a community she doesn't only *not* live in but that she'd never even heard of a sodding fortnight ago. THEN she arranges for hot first aid man to come and give a lecture in this said community centre and she manages to have a full house.
> As effin' if.
> 
> ...


That is certainly true


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2014)

I keep completely forgetting that Kal is supposed to be the dad of those two twenty-something kids. Always think he's their slightly older brother.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 10, 2014)

Peter's got a smashing tan after his stint in clink, hasn't he?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 12, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Peter's got a smashing tan after his stint in clink, hasn't he?


I'm pleased he's out but I'm also fed up that we won't see anymore of his nice cell mate.  I hope he turns up in the Rovers one day looking for Peter.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2014)

Blimery, a rare sighting of Joseph, the hitherto invisible child of Chesney and Katie.


----------



## Betsy (Nov 14, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I'm pleased he's out *but I'm also fed up that we won't see anymore of his nice cell mate.*  I hope he turns up in the Rovers one day looking for Peter.


 He is currently to be heard on Radio 4 Extra playing Stephen J Blackburn, an ex-pitman turned private investigator.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007jps6


----------



## Shirl (Nov 14, 2014)

Betsy said:


> He is currently to be heard on Radio 4 Extra playing Stephen J Blackburn, an ex-pitman turned private investigator.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007jps6


Thanks Betsy I'll go and have a listen.

eta, just had a look and there's two episodes for me to listen to next time there's an hour at home to spare. Thanks again


----------



## Betsy (Nov 14, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Thanks Betsy I'll go and have a listen.
> 
> eta, just had a look and there's two episodes for me to listen to next time there's an hour at home to spare. Thanks again


You're welcome,Shirl.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 14, 2014)

Did Michelle say Carla had brought her topless pictures of Fat Brenda?


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm anticipating snobby, social-climber Sally's response when she finds out Tim has literacy problems.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 15, 2014)

Nobody know what Carla gave to Michelle?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 16, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Nobody know what Carla gave to Michelle?


I missed that she gave her anything 

I'm thinking that now might be a good time to stop watching Corrie for a while. I don't think I can be bothered with a Tracy's revenge on Carla storyline  and I've not been impressed with the scriptwriters for a while.

I may continue to follow it via this thread though


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I missed that she gave her anything


Back room of the pub. 

"Are these the topless pictures of Fat Brenda? Thanks."

- Takes items, and puts them behind sofa cushions . 

I'm not going mad! But Mrs La Rouge was operating the kettle and the Teen was out. I thought I could rely on Urban!


----------



## Shirl (Nov 16, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Back room of the pub.
> 
> "Are these the topless pictures of Fat Brenda? Thanks."
> 
> ...


Was that friday and which episode? Because I'm concerned for your wellbeing I'll watch again tomorrow on iplayer just to check for you.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Was that friday and which episode? Because I'm concerned for your wellbeing I'll watch again tomorrow on iplayer just to check for you.


Yes Friday. First one I think.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 16, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes Friday. First one I think.


I'll be on the case tomorrow


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2014)

Cheers Shirl!


----------



## Shirl (Nov 17, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Cheers Shirl!


It was topless Fassbender


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2014)

Shirl said:


> It was topless Fassbender


OK, thanks for clearing that up.

I'm assuming they're a current boy band.  Sorry, I'm a bit out of touch on pop music.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 17, 2014)

I've Googled him.  He's a_ he_, not a _them_. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Fassbender

I'm turning into a High Court Judge! 

(Mind you, you have to know what to Google, and I'm not Googling "topless Fat Brenda", this is a shared computer!)


----------



## Espresso (Nov 17, 2014)

God, I wish it had been topless Fat Brenda.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 17, 2014)

Bloodyhellfire, Gail is remarkably aggravating. Richard Hillman might have had a point, tha knaws.


----------



## Betsy (Nov 18, 2014)

I love every minute that young Craig is on the screen. He is a smashing little actor!


----------



## agricola (Nov 19, 2014)

Steve and Steph?  No.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 20, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> I'm anticipating snobby, social-climber Sally's response when she finds out Tim has literacy problems.



How is Tim illiterate. Didn't he come into the show after a having a prolonged online relationship with Faye? Exactly how did he search for her, convince her of who he is and then maintain a relationship with her through written correspondence if he can't read? It stinks of the writers not knowing their characters and is just more of the plot driven rather than character driven writing that Corrie has been very guilty of for the last few years.



Shirl said:


> I'm thinking that now might be a good time to stop watching Corrie for a while. I don't think I can be bothered with a Tracy's revenge on Carla storyline  and I've not been impressed with the scriptwriters for a while.



That's pretty much what I do now. I had to stop watching last year when Hayley was sick as my MIL was dying at the time and I couldn't handle it. But it's actually a relief not to be driven mad by the inconsistently written characters any more. It's a pity because well written characters were always Corrie's strength.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 20, 2014)

agricola said:


> Steve and Steph?  No.



Really?! That's so disappointing and SO unlikely to happen. I was liking the Steve being depressed storyline up until hearing about this.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 20, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> Really?! That's so disappointing and SO unlikely to happen. I was liking the Steve being depressed storyline up until hearing about this.


It hasn't happened.  But the storyline is at that stage where the writers might be thinking of going there.  If they do, I'll be very, very disappointed in them.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 21, 2014)

Iguana said:


> How is Tim illiterate. Didn't he come into the show after a having a prolonged online relationship with Faye? Exactly how did he search for her, convince her of who he is and then maintain a relationship with her through written correspondence if he can't read? It stinks of the writers not knowing their characters and is just more of the plot driven rather than character driven writing that Corrie has been very guilty of for the last few years.



After several weeks of people saying that, Tim managed to answer that one last night saying he "had a mate" who helped him (who has never been heard of before or since). It did sound like they writers got caught out, though. Bet there's loads of examples of Tim being proved reading something.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 24, 2014)

Just when I thought they couldn't possibly make Mary any more annoying and ridiculous, we see her asking a complete and utter stranger to give her a massage in the pub.


Good grief.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 24, 2014)

Poor steve.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 24, 2014)

_angel_ said:


> Poor steve.


I was shouting at the tv telling everyone to leave him alone. Why has no one even considered he might have a problem?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm just glad Norris got his fucking package.
Been stressing me the hell out.


----------



## youngian (Nov 27, 2014)

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...-when-it-comes-to-the-real-world-9880611.html



> * Coronation Street, ITV - TV review: This soap is streets ahead when it comes to the real world *
> Steve McDonald’s depression diagnosis has been a controversial storyline for Coronation Street (ITV), and not for the reasons that soaps usually invite controversy. Linda’s rape in EastEnders, ketamine addiction on Emmerdale and the right-to-die debate surrounding Hayley Cropper on Corrie earlier this year, have all got the nation talking – that’s what soaps are supposed to do – but depression just doesn’t lend itself to sensational telly in quite the same way.
> It’s a risky strategy, but it’s also brilliant, because Steve is exactly the sort of laugh-a-minute lad who scoffs at the idea of seeking professional help for a mental health problem. The storyline was first hinted at a few months back, but it’s taken until now for Steve to accept a diagnosis more specific than “being a useless article”. A lesser soap might have left it there, reassuring viewers that help is available at their GP, but Steve’s story has gone on to remind us of a further heartbreak, the struggle of friends and family to be supportive about a condition they can’t understand. Steve’s hopes that his mum, at least, would have some sympathy were dashed when she put his behaviour down to the male menopause: “We’d all love to go gallivanting off every time we felt like it, but some of us can’t drop everything, we’ve got responsibilities!”


I'd very much agree with that although the only criticism is that at least one character would be able to work out what was going on. Andrea would be a likely candidate.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2014)

What were the scenes some of us might find upsetting?

Was it the mismatched deckchairs in Sally's living room?


----------



## Shirl (Dec 11, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> What were the scenes some of us might find upsetting?
> 
> Was it the mismatched deckchairs in Sally's living room?



I kept waiting for the upsetment and then it finished 
I think it you may be right about the deckchairs


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I kept waiting for the upsetment and then it finished
> I think it you may be right about the deckchairs


The scene I found most upsetting was Yasmeen talking to Sean for ages about his shirt and his date. She's a terrible actor.  In fact that whole family is.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 11, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> The scene I found most upsetting was Yasmeen talking to Sean for ages about his shirt and his date. She's a terrible actor.  In fact that whole family is.


I noticed the really bad acting in that scene too. Bad acting in a pointless scene.  
Sometimes I think I could do a better job myself


----------



## Espresso (Dec 11, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> What were the scenes some of us might find upsetting?
> 
> Was it the mismatched deckchairs in Sally's living room?



At a big stretch I suppose it was where Kyle admitted to having been addicted to hard drugs earlier in her life. Maybe. Possibly.

I was more distressed by Audrey's mangled pronunciation of skinny mallinks, myself.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 11, 2014)

Espresso said:


> At a big stretch I suppose it was where Kyle admitted to having been addicted to hard drugs earlier in her life. Maybe. Possibly.
> 
> I was more distressed by Audrey's mangled pronunciation of skinny mallinks, myself.


I missed that. What's skinny mallinks? 

And while we're on the subject of Audrey, she always looks like she's frightened of picking up lice when she is the the salon. All she does to clients is hold the comb at arms length and poke a bit of hair. If she is being brave she lightly touches the back of someone's hair.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 11, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I missed that. What's skinny mallinks?



Audrey was referring to Kylie and I've only heard it used in Ireland. It's an informal term, meaning a little scrap of a young person. Though you also tend to use it as a bit of a compliment to your fellow grown up women when you've not seen them for a while and they've lost some weight "Oooh, look at you, you skinny mallinks!"
I don't even know if that's how you spell the second part, but it's pronounced with all the emphasis on the links at the end. 
Skinnym'*lynx*. Someone should have told Audrey that. Skinny mAll-inks it isn't.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 11, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Audrey was referring to Kylie and I've only heard it used in Ireland. It's an informal term, meaning a little scrap of a young person. Though you also tend to use it as a bit of a compliment to your fellow grown up women when you've not seen them for a while and they've lost some weight "Oooh, look at you, you skinny mallinks!"
> I don't even know if that's how you spell the second part, but it's pronounced with all the emphasis on the links at the end.
> Skinnym'*lynx*. Someone should have told Audrey that. Skinny mAll-inks it isn't.


Thanks, I like that. I'm going to use Skinnym'Linx at the first opportunity 

eta wolfie has just said he's heard of 

Skinny Malinky, long legs banana feet.
Went to the pictures but couldn't find a seat
When the picture started
Skinny Malinky farted
Skinny Malinky long legs banana feet 

He thinks it's Scottish


----------



## Shirl (Dec 11, 2014)

Skinny Ma Linky


----------



## Espresso (Dec 11, 2014)

Shirl said:


> He thinks it's Scottish


I suppose there is a lot of overlap between the two, so that wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 11, 2014)

Shirl said:


> He thinks it's Scottish


It is.


----------



## crustychick (Dec 11, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Thanks, I like that. I'm going to use Skinnym'Linx at the first opportunity
> 
> eta wolfie has just said he's heard of
> 
> ...


I think it's Skinny Malinkey long legs, BIG banana feet...  definitely Scottish!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 15, 2014)

Tonight's two episodes were utterly diabolical. 
Mind you, I did like it when Sean went out to get the pavlova, we heard a big crash, then he came in and slapped a big dish of mush on the table and said "Eton Mess, anyone?"


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Tonight's two episodes were utterly diabolical.
> Mind you, I did like it when Sean went out to get the pavlova, we heard a big crash, then he came in and slapped a big dish of mush on the table and said "Eton Mess, anyone?"


"Nobody be themselves".


----------



## Shirl (Dec 15, 2014)

I agree about tonights episodes. What's going on with Corrie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 15, 2014)

I missed the first episode but recorded the second, so before I watch the second, what happened in the first please?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 15, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I agree about tonights episodes. What's going on with Corrie


It's gone to shit is what's happening.

No one with half a brain cell would do what that Erica did in the Bistro.
No one with less than half a brain cell would lurk about in the hall like Todd did while Sean was saying goodnight to Lovely Smiley Vicar.
No one who was permitted out on their own would be full of glee while telling a complete stranger over tea that their mother was an underage schoolgirl and their father a dirty old nonce, as Julie did tonight.
No one who lives with her newly bankrupted father would suggest giving their job up as a gesture of support to their separated sister, thereby drastically reducing the household income like Katie did tonight.
No one who lives in a big fancy Victorian house with an entirely adult household, comprising their two selves plus their son and their two differently gendered grandchildren would move into a three bedroomed modern house, like the Nazirs have just done

It's as if the writers have never met a real life, actual person and seen how they behave in company.
Sack 'em. Sack  'em all.


----------



## Celt (Dec 16, 2014)

Liz had some gold braid stuff going on in her hair,  i want some


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't care about Alya and Gary.
I don't care about Kylie and Calum. 

These are boring stories that I just wish would be over.

And Espresso, add to your list:

Nobody with half a brain cell who was worried about his wife's drug habit would fail to pick up on the hints Calum dropped in the salon.  And we know David is smart and devious. So what's he playing at?


----------



## youngian (Dec 16, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Nobody with half a brain cell who was worried about his wife's drug habit would fail to pick up on the hints Calum dropped in the salon.  And we know David is smart and devious. So what's he playing at?


"I'm out of my depth Kylie" David Platt? and a twat like Calum wouldn't have seen the old David coming. At first the maturing David was still a laugh and a sharp character but he seems to have become a dopey ingénue. Yes its all gone a bit pear shaped down at Weatherfield lately. Even Tracey Barlow is not as rude and obnoxious as usual. The Steve McDonald depression storyline deserves some praise though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2014)

youngian said:


> The Steve McDonald depression storyline deserves some praise though.


Yes.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 19, 2014)

Corrie is on the correct number of times tonight. 

If they went back to 3 times a week, maybe the quality would improve.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 19, 2014)

Ew.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 19, 2014)

Earlier wolfie,  who only half watches corrie said "how long before Tracy and him?"
I said, I don't think that's likely but you never know.
Ten minutes later


----------



## Geri (Dec 19, 2014)

It's not as bad as the Nick Cotton snogging in Eastenders.


----------



## Looby (Dec 19, 2014)

Geri said:


> It's not as bad as the Nick Cotton snogging in Eastenders.



That was horrible.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 19, 2014)

Geri said:


> It's not as bad as the Nick Cotton snogging in Eastenders.


Luckily for me I haven't seen EE for years  I really wish I could wean myself off Corrie too.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 19, 2014)

So so predictable. Wish corrie would sort it out. That was just awful


----------



## Shirl (Dec 26, 2014)

So this morning I put last night's corrie on ITV player. About 15 minutes in, with Callum sitting in Gale's house setting up another ludicrous situation, I just thought fuck it I've had enough.
This is me really done with Coronation Street now. 
First of my NY resolutions. No More Corrie


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 26, 2014)

It was dreadful. But I'm hopeful that now Kylie has finally left, things will pick up. 

(Not that I disliked her, but the story of her leaving was too crap, too dragged out and too unbelievable).


----------



## Shirl (Dec 26, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> It was dreadful. But I'm hopeful that now Kylie has finally left, things will pick up.
> 
> (Not that I disliked her, but the story of her leaving was too crap, too dragged out and too unbelievable).


Has she gone? for good? Jesus, I might have to back and look


----------



## Shirl (Dec 26, 2014)

Shirl said:


> So this morning I put last night's corrie on ITV player. About 15 minutes in, with Callum sitting in Gale's house setting up another ludicrous situation, I just thought fuck it I've had enough.
> This is me really done with Coronation Street now.
> First of my NY resolutions. No More Corrie





danny la rouge said:


> It was dreadful. But I'm hopeful that now Kylie has finally left, things will pick up.
> 
> (Not that I disliked her, but the story of her leaving was too crap, too dragged out and too unbelievable).





Shirl said:


> Has she gone? for good? Jesus, I might have to back and look



OK, So I went back and watched for another 10 minutes. Then I realised that I also really dislike the characters of the Nazirs and Tony . All the story lines are shit and my favourites characters have changed personalities. Even with Kylie, who I liked, and Callum who I disliked, gone, there were still all the other crap storylines, the pretend Gavin etc. 

No more Corrie


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 26, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Has she gone? for good? Jesus, I might have to back and look



No. She's gone on maternity and said she wanted to be back by March. They've done quite well hiding her baby bump but did a full body shot of her in the special where it was blatantly obvious.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 26, 2014)

purenarcotic said:


> No. She's gone on maternity and said she wanted to be back by March. They've done quite well hiding her baby bump but did a full body shot of her in the special where it was blatantly obvious.


Thanks. I am definitely not going back now though.


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 26, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 26, 2014)

Shall we have a bet on how long Shirl lasts this time


----------



## Shirl (Dec 26, 2014)

Ground Elder said:


> Shall we have a bet on how long Shirl lasts this time


 am I so predictable? 

Anyway, right now there is nothing about corrie to draw me back in. I just need to leave the tv off until 9pm and get on with other stuff. 

What odds are you giving by the way?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 27, 2014)

Shirl said:


> OK, So I went back and watched for another 10 minutes. Then I realised that I also really dislike the characters of the Nazirs and Tony . All the story lines are shit and my favourites characters have changed personalities. Even with Kylie, who I liked, and Callum who I disliked, gone, there were still all the other crap storylines, the pretend Gavin etc.
> 
> No more Corrie


Mrs la rouge says Callum is supposed to be coming back as a permanent fixture. Not sure how they'll make that make sense.

I just watched last night's episode. It was terrible. What they did to Roy makes it unwatchable now. And you're right: the  Nazirs, Faye, Gary the pretend Gavin, Michael are all shit. 

It's just depressing.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 27, 2014)

I haven't seen it in ages. What's happened to Roy?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 27, 2014)

moomoo said:


> I haven't seen it in ages. What's happened to Roy?


He beat up Gary with a cricket bat and is spending the night in the cells.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 27, 2014)

Lies


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 27, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Lies


It's all just a dream.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 29, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> He beat up Gary with a cricket bat and is spending the night in the cells.


I THOUGHT YOU WERE JOKING.


----------



## aqua (Dec 29, 2014)

I re


Shirl said:


> So this morning I put last night's corrie on ITV player. About 15 minutes in, with Callum sitting in Gale's house setting up another ludicrous situation, I just thought fuck it I've had enough.
> This is me really done with Coronation Street now.
> First of my NY resolutions. No More Corrie


i really haven't missed it at all tbh. I miss what it was yes, but not what it has become. I use this thread to remind myself why I stopped.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 29, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Mrs la rouge says Callum is supposed to be coming back as a permanent fixture. *Not sure how they'll make that make sense.*



Now come on, me old sausage. You are a long time watcher - you know fine and right well that making sense is not exactly high on the list of things the writers think they need to do. 
In fact, I doubt it's even on the sodding list.

As an example, here now this very minute we have a child who's at secondary school, letting on not to know what a sodding pantomime is.


----------



## og ogilby (Dec 29, 2014)

aqua said:


> I re
> 
> i really haven't missed it at all tbh. I miss what it was yes, but not what it has become. I use this thread to remind myself why I stopped.


I'm the same. I check this thread to see if it's come good again rather than watch it to find out.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 29, 2014)

Espresso said:


> Now come on, me old sausage. You are a long time watcher - you know fine and right well that making sense is not exactly high on the list of things the writers think they need to do.
> In fact, I doubt it's even on the sodding list.
> 
> As an example, here now this very minute we have a child who's at secondary school, letting on not to know what a sodding pantomime is.


I'm glad I'm an ex-watcher. 

I'll keep track on the thread of how "Gavin" is getting his PAYE and NI sorted while working at the bistro...


----------



## Shirl (Jan 18, 2015)

Well I'm still not watching and not really missing corrie to be honest but I've got a new inside contact.
Apparently, and no surprise really, almost everyone working on corrie thinks it gone down the pan too. 
I'm also told that the actress who plays Rita is the most difficult to work with and the actor who plays Steve Mcdonald is really sound. 
People who read the spoilers may already know that something massive is going to happen in May. No idea what though, his lips were sealed.


This report has been brought to you by shirl who may not be watching but still cares.


----------



## aqua (Jan 18, 2015)

I've heard that about Rita too.

I wish I missed it. I loved Corrie so much and it was part of my life so much but it's just so utterly stupid I can't cope with it any more.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 18, 2015)

aqua said:


> I've heard that about Rita too.
> 
> I wish I missed it. I loved Corrie so much and it was part of my life so much but it's just so utterly stupid I can't cope with it any more.


Maybe they'll get it back on track and we can go back to it one day


----------



## barney_pig (Jan 18, 2015)

Can you really pop down the magistrates and say. I'll have that one to do his community service with us, he's a mate.


----------



## Betsy (Jan 19, 2015)

Still some funny lines in Corrie...last week Eileen to Jason,after he had asked her what was for tea..."Just because you hang around the nest doesn't mean I have to drop worms in your gob"


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2015)

My resolve has faltered, I'm afraid. I watched again on Friday. I'm so rubbish.

I heard a rumour 



Spoiler



that several characters are leaving. I hope it's the Nazirs, Faye, Gary Gavin/Andy and Michael. 

It's a big wish list, but it does appear a clear out is on the cards...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2015)

aqua said:


> I've heard that about Rita too.
> 
> I wish I missed it. I loved Corrie so much and it was part of my life so much but it's just so utterly stupid I can't cope with it any more.


Same here. I've heard that the woman who plays Gail is pretty sound too.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 19, 2015)

I haven't watched Corrie since last May and feel all the better for it.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm another corrie dissenter. I used to bloody love corrie but I honestly don't even miss it now.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 19, 2015)

Carla - "Tracey Barlow? She's about as popular as nits"
Nice


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2015)

Just saw that Anne Kirkbride - Deirdre - has died.


----------



## aqua (Jan 19, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Just saw that Anne Kirkbride - Deirdre - has died.


Link?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 19, 2015)

aqua said:


> Link?


I've started a thread, but here's the link anyway: http://www.itv.com/coronationstreet/news/anne-kirkbride


----------



## aqua (Jan 19, 2015)

Just saw your thread. How sad


----------



## Shirl (Jan 19, 2015)

How said


----------



## zoooo (Jan 20, 2015)

Aw.  She hasn't been in it for a while has she? Where was the character supposed to be?


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 20, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Aw.  She hasn't been in it for a while has she? Where was the character supposed to be?


With someone called Bev (not sure who that is).


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 21, 2015)

Schmetterling said:


> With someone called Bev (not sure who that is).


A friend who was ill/upset/somewhere warm, can't remember which.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 21, 2015)

Just watched the bus crash - so utterly shit, the lead up / cause, then after they crash they're all out cold for ages - totally silent, no moaning, crying, movement, talking, except Steve crawling out up the side of the van. Wtf. Weak


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 22, 2015)

I agree the crash scene was absolute pants!


----------



## youngian (Jan 29, 2015)

What have they done to Norris Cole, he was always an annoying busy body but a funny turn and certainly not a vindictive character. He's now a full blown nasty little turd like a UKIP supporter who vents his hate on the Daily Mail message board in Caps.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 30, 2015)

I've never liked Norris much, but at least he used to only be an exasperating busybody. He's turned into a spiteful horrid man with no redeeming features whatsoever. Nasty to one and all. All the sodding time.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2015)

Espresso said:


> I've never liked Norris much, but at least he used to only be an exasperating busybody. He's turned into a spiteful horrid man with no redeeming features whatsoever. Nasty to one and all. All the sodding time.


It's symptomatic of what's wrong; Corrie has lost all its subtlety.


----------



## youngian (Feb 2, 2015)

Why is this Gavin bloke not Gavin and why is he pretending to be Les Dennis's son?


----------



## zoooo (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't think we're supposed to know yet, but I'm not sure. Annoyingly I totally missed the episode where he explained some of it to his new girlfriend.

He's the only decent looking bloke in it so I hope he doesn't leave too soon!


----------



## Looby (Feb 3, 2015)

He was Gavin's flatmate I think. Gavin is away or travelling and fake Gavin pretended he was actual Gavin initially to get a few free meals and a bit of cash as he was skint. Then he grew to like Michael, found out he was ill and felt guilty so carried it on.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2015)

As you do.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 24, 2015)

How come no-one's talking about Corrie these days?  I might not be watching but I like to know what's going on via you lot 
Anyway, I'll have a new source later this week when Kylie comes into the salon where I work


----------



## Looby (Feb 24, 2015)

We're all watching Eastenders. [emoji6]


----------



## Shirl (Feb 24, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> We're all watching Eastenders. [emoji6]


Well stop it


----------



## Looby (Feb 24, 2015)

I have been watching but it's all a bit dull. I can't give much of a toss about Tracey and Tony, Eva has buggered off to France (maternity leave) and I can't remember anything else.

Actually, Jenny Bradley is back and dating Kevin. I'm not sure that competes with stenders.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 1, 2015)

Spoke to my mole inside Corrie today. He's not an actor but he's on set every day. He tells me that there is a BIG event coming up soon. Keep your eyes peeled and let me know 

I wasn't in work on Friday so missed Kylie but I found out she now lives opposite one of my friends about a mile from me, I'll be keeping my eyes peeled and my ears to the ground


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2015)

My review of last night's episodes: 

Holy crap! - wholly crap.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 7, 2015)

I haven't seen Corrie for 2 weeks, can anyone summarise in a short paragraph please?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> I haven't seen Corrie for 2 weeks, can anyone summarise in a short paragraph please?


Just did.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 7, 2015)

Ken has taken a shine to Audrey.
Gail and Michael are getting wed soon, Michael's real son has pitched up and is threatening to expose FakeGavin to Michael.
Max's real Dad Callum has visitation rights now and David is not happy.
Izzy and Katie's Mum has appeared and Owen is taking a bit of a shine to her, much to the annoyance of Anna.
Faye is pregnant, so Anna will have more to occupy her thoughts than Owen and his ex-wife before too much longer.
Nick's cougar Erica has come back and Gail is not thrilled.
Jenny Bradley has reappeared, as Kevin's girlfriend; Sally, Sophie and Rita are not pleased.
The actress who plays Eva has gone on maternity leave, so Todd engineered Jason into believing that Eva and Tony were having a affair, so she could flounce off in high dudgeon. There was no affair going on there but Tony is shagging Tracey and when Liz finds out she'll marmalize the pair of them.
Dev's gone to India.
Eileen is working behind the bar at The Rovers and has had a complete personality transplant. 
Roy and Sharif are in competition for an allotment.
Craig is lovely. 
Carla has evaporated into thin air.
Same goes for Fizz. 

Or, you know; what danny la rouge said.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> I haven't seen Corrie for 2 weeks, can anyone summarise in a short paragraph please?


Faye is pregnant. Craig is being nice to her. (for some reason) Everyone will think it's his. 

The real Gavin is back and is trying to extort five grand from fake Gavin. He will tell Michael just before his wedding vows, and cause him to have a heart attack and die. Leaving Gail a widow again/not even married yet ( depending on timing).

Gavin/Andy stole money from Nick. To pay the extortion. 

Owens ex wife is here from Portugal.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2015)

Katy looks like she'll go back to Portugal with her Mum. (I predict).

The one who pushed Rita under a tram - his daughter is going out with Kev.


----------



## Looby (Mar 7, 2015)

I know that someone dies.


----------



## cesare (Mar 7, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> I know that someone dies.


Prob Deirdre tbf


----------



## Looby (Mar 7, 2015)

I can't do spoilers or I'd tell.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2015)

Espresso I didn't notice you'd busied away at that. Well done.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 8, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> My review of last night's episodes:
> 
> Holy crap! - wholly crap.


On Friday I was staying home alone and looking for something to watch on tv. In desperation I looked at the radio times to see what was going on in corrie thinking I might watch it again...
No fucking way


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2015)

Shirl said:


> On Friday I was staying home alone and looking for something to watch on tv. In desperation I looked at the radio times to see what was going on in corrie thinking I might watch it again...
> No fucking way


I wish I had your resolve. I have two other Corrie watchers in the house. We all grumble about it, but it's going to be switched on by one of us.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 8, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> I wish I had your resolve. I have two other Corrie watchers in the house. We all grumble about it, but it's going to be switched on by one of us.


It's not so much resolve as I just can't stand to watch it. I really hate stupid story lines and also I now dislike too many of the characters to be able to watch. 
I want to like, I want to go back to watching but I just can't until it gets better.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 8, 2015)

Has David even bothered to ring his wife and leave a message saying 'btw, cos you're not here your drug dealing ex is seeing loads of Max, so could you possibly pop back you fucking idiot thanks'?

Loads of storylines are boring the shit out of me at the moment so I just mute them.
I end up muting about 90% of each episode.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Has David even bothered to ring his wife and leave a message saying 'btw, cos you're not here your drug dealing ex is seeing loads of Max, so could you possibly pop back you fucking idiot.


It was a stupid story, a stupid exit, and it's stupid to keep bringing it up. Draw a veil over it, scriptwriters; you should be embarrassed. 

Also Calum. Christ almighty, what a boring story. Bored bored bored. 

And what they did to Eileen is the same as what they did to Norris. Total lack of subtlety in the writing. You can't just totally amplify one aspect of a personality completely out of context and expect it to gel or be believable.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 19, 2015)

Gail Platt dog


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 21, 2015)

Bethany Platt. She's lived in Italy since she was 6, but it hasn't affected her accent at all. In fact, her pronunciation of "grazie" was almost as if she'd never heard it said by a native speaker. 

And Gavin/Andy. For fuck sake. The story just gets more and more far fetched. The funeral. The notice in the paper. The aunt. Do gail, Andy and Steph think Michael will die tomorrow and that's why they think they can get away with it? Are they all stupid? 

What if Michael bumps into a friend or relative who was at the funeral? 

The fucking payroll! Even though Steph is doing it now, how much can go wrong with that? 

It's so far from realistic that if they said fairies were moving in next door it would seem like gritty realism.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 21, 2015)

Any Jenny's back story is going to be that she choked a child in Bolton, just to watch it die. Isn't it?


----------



## Espresso (Mar 21, 2015)

Were we told who paid for Gavin's obituary or death notice or whatever it was in the local paper, complete with a massive photo? 
It'll be those fairies from next door, no doubt.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> And Gavin/Andy. For fuck sake. The story just gets more and more far fetched. The funeral. The notice in the paper. The aunt. Do gail, Andy and Steph think Michael will die tomorrow and that's why they think they can get away with it? Are they all stupid?


I'm only putting up with that story at all because Andy looks like a cute little puppy dog.

I was slightly cheered up when Max's drug dealer dad blew up at the meeting, as hopefully that means he'll be fucking off soon.

Oh, and I heard about an upcoming storyline concerning little(ish) Simon that sounds REALLY stupid. So, more annoyingness to come.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 21, 2015)

Espresso said:


> Were we told who paid for Gavin's obituary or death notice or whatever it was in the local paper, complete with a massive photo?
> It'll be those fairies from next door, no doubt.


It's lucky that Michael isn't in some sort of job that puts him in contact with people from all over Weatherfield and the Greater Manchester area, really.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 21, 2015)

It sounds like Corrie is even worse than when I last watched it  That a pity


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2015)

HMRC wouldn't discuss Steve's tax bill with his mum. 

And if it's his January payment that he's late paying, then £10k seems a lot.  There's usually a July amount as well, so that suggests a far bigger income than we're told Steve makes. He has two businesses, but he's a partner in both. I don't think the writers have any idea what kind of incomes people really make. 

Unless the bills have been mounting up, of course. But the HMRC wouldn't just sit and wait.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm still not watching corrie but I keep reading the bonkers plots in the radio times 
Who is Jackson? and how did he get whatshername pregnant?
Why haven't the Platts shot themselves by now?


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 8, 2015)

Jackson is a class mate. I imagine he used traditional methods to get whatsername pregnant.

Give in. Just watch the infuriating thing


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 8, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Who is Jackson?


Abstract impressionist artist.



> and how did he get whatshername pregnant?


By accident.  He'd wanked into various kitchen utensils, including a turkey baster, for an art installation he was working on, and left it lying around in his studio. How was he to know that later that day...



> Why haven't the Platts shot themselves by now?


They keep trying, but various things go wrong with the firearms... getting soapy in the bath and slipping out of their fingers...eccles cake getting stuck in the muzzle, at Roys ... Shariff's chickens eating the firing pin... and so on.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 9, 2015)

Ground Elder said:


> Jackson is a class mate. I imagine he used traditional methods to get whatsername pregnant.
> 
> Give in. Just watch the infuriating thing


I might


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I might


You know we're enablers. You need to make new friends. Real friends. Not other addicts.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 9, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> ...eccles cake getting stuck in the muzzle, at Roys ...


Why is eccles eating cake, has Ken stopped buying dog food?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Why is eccles eating cake, has Ken stopped buying dog food?


Yes. He's gone all Marie Antoinette on pets.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 9, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> You know we're enablers. You need to make new friends. Real friends. Not other addicts.


I think I may be more in need of other addicts than real friends. I've not succumbed yet but I reckon any day now I'll just bite the bullet, give up hope and turn on the tele


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I think I may be more in need of other addicts than real friends. I've not succumbed yet but I reckon any day now I'll just bite the bullet, give up hope and turn on the tele


You remind me of Christopher Soprano.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 9, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> You remind me of Christopher Soprano.


I'm guessing that's someone from the Sopranos. I've never seen it. Did I miss anything?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I'm guessing that's someone from the Sopranos. I've never seen it. Did I miss anything?


Yes, you missed a fantastic show. In fact I'm jealous, because you could be on the verge of the delight of discovering it. 

It's great.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 9, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, you missed a fantastic show. In fact I'm jealous, because you could be on the verge of the delight of discovering it.
> 
> It's great.


I seem to remember people saying they could follow the new york accent. Is it a problem?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I seem to remember people saying they could follow the new york accent. Is it a problem?


I didn't find it any issue. There are some Italian American dialect words, but you get to know those.

Goomar - mistress (actually spelled cumare, but pronounced as I've written)

"Friend of Ours" - a fellow Made Man

Gabagool - cut of pork favoured by the characters 

Various types of pasta and Italian cuts of meat. 

(In fact I heard they made a Sopranos cookbook. I'd like to check it out).

Fanook - homosexual 

Goombah - a hick from Southern Italy, but more colloquially an Italian descended person of questionable taste, who likes ostentation above finesse.

And so on. You picked them up, because they use them in context. It's fun. 

But the great thing about it is the characterisation. These are violent men who go home and worry that their kids aren't doing their home work, and squabble with their wives about household tasks. It's brilliant.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm short of things to watch so may give it a go. Thanks


----------



## zoooo (Apr 10, 2015)

Just thinking about the Sopranos makes me nervous. I was in a high state of tension the whole time I watched it, but it was so worth it. <3

Corrie makes me tense for quite different reasons...


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 13, 2015)

Why is Carla changing her name back to Connor, the name of her late husband Paul, who used prostitutes, rather than the name she was born with, Donovan?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 13, 2015)

It's alright, she'll be changing it to Platt soon by the looks of things.
Just to make Corrie even MORE boring.

*edit* or is his name Tilsley? Whatever.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 13, 2015)

zoooo said:


> It's alright, she'll be changing it to Platt soon by the looks of things.
> Just to make Corrie even MORE boring.
> 
> *edit* or is his name Tilsley? Whatever.


Tilsley.

On the plus side, Owen's left!


----------



## zoooo (Apr 13, 2015)

Hurrah!

Now if Callum could fuck off.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 13, 2015)

I'd like to know what those trousers Sarah Lou was wearing were; I thought she worked in the fashion industry?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 17, 2015)

Are Anna and Tim going to get together? That would be quite sweet actually. They've made me like him, he started off a right tosser.


----------



## crustychick (Apr 18, 2015)

So, has Todd created the Dubai suitor for his mum? that would be predicably boring


----------



## Chick Webb (Apr 18, 2015)

crustychick said:


> So, has Todd created the Dubai suitor for his mum? that would be predicably boring


He did, yeah.  I don't get that guy.  He seems to just do motiveless evil.


----------



## crustychick (Apr 18, 2015)

Chick Webb said:


> He did, yeah.  I don't get that guy.  He seems to just do motiveless evil.


he's just a total cock. And I like Adrian  he's basically constructed to be absolutely perfect for Eileen and she's going to cock it up...


----------



## Shirl (Apr 19, 2015)

Can someone tell me what the last few posts are about? I like Eileen, don't mind most of the other women but I'm completely lost. Please don't make me turn on the tele


----------



## crustychick (Apr 19, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Can someone tell me what the last few posts are about? I like Eileen, don't mind most of the other women but I'm completely lost. Please don't make me turn on the tele


mwahahahahahaaaaa


----------



## crustychick (Apr 19, 2015)

sorry, Eileen is doing online dating, encouraged to do so by evil son Todd. She's met a very nice, funny, down to earth chap called Adrian through it and they've been on a few days. She's also in contact with a handsome, enigmatic fellow who lives in Dubai and leads an exotic, exciting lifestyle. Her head is being turned by this guy, egged on by evil Todd. Looks like the Dubai guy is made up by Todd. She's going to cock up the chance of a good time with down-to-earth Adrian. Not sure why all this is happening tbh!


----------



## Shirl (Apr 24, 2015)

I have decided I'm going to watch again tonight 
I saw on the radio times site that it's Gail's wedding tonight. I didn't know she was planning a wedding or maybe I've forgotten.
It also said that someone called Cathy was fed up because Roy was trying to get her allotment or something. Who is Cathy?
Am I a fool for going back? It's only been a couple of months and already I feel I won't know half of the characters


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 24, 2015)

Cathy is a woman we were introduced to on Wednesday. She looks like she's being lined up as Roy's new love interest. Which is rubbish because I don't like her.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 24, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Cathy is a woman we were introduced to on Wednesday. She looks like she's being lined up as Roy's new love interest. Which is rubbish because I don't like her.


Thanks for that. 
I may be back at 9pm asking a lot more questions


----------



## aqua (Apr 24, 2015)

Don't do it Shirl


----------



## Shirl (Apr 24, 2015)

aqua said:


> Don't do it Shirl


I know I shouldn't but tbh I get bored in the early evening. I listen to the Archers and then that's it until 9pm when there's a chance of something on tv or we watch a film.
On nice evenings I'll maybe go for a walk or sometimes I'll get stuck into my silver jewellery making or some knitting but the last two cost money  then there's other nights like tonight when I just fancy flopping on the sofa with a soap


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 24, 2015)

Prediction: Sally will love that graffiti when she starts to think it's by Banksie.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 24, 2015)

Why is Sinead in hospital? and are we supposed to like Jenny or not?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 24, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Why is Sinead in hospital?


Boy racers cut Steve up and he drove a minibus full of factory staff off a cliff.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 24, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Boy racers cut Steve up and he drove a minibus full of factory staff off a cliff.


I added and extra question


----------



## Shirl (Apr 24, 2015)

I think I heard about the minibus. Poor Sinead, I like her


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 24, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I added and extra question


We're supposed to be suspicious of her weird behaviour around kids (my guess: she blames herself for a choking death in the time since we last saw her).

Some characters are giving her another chance. I'm not.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 24, 2015)

NOPE! I can't do it. Gail's dopey eyes and what was about to come just put me right off...


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh ffs. 

Tag team, Shirl? Will you take over for a couple of months?


----------



## Shirl (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks again Danny. 

I've remembered why I stopped now 
I'm going to read the tinternet til 9


----------



## Shirl (Apr 24, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Oh ffs.
> 
> Tag team, Shirl? Will you take over for a couple of months?


Can't, just can't


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 24, 2015)

Fair enough.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 26, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> On the plus side, Owen's left!


Permanently? That's excellent, hated that character.

I'll be back visiting the UK soon, so be able to watch Corrie, hopefully there will have been an improvement in quality by then


----------



## moomoo (Apr 26, 2015)

I turned it on a week or so ago but didn't have a clue what was going on so turned it off again.

I don't miss it tbh. Which is weird as I used to bloody love Corrie!


----------



## danny la rouge (May 1, 2015)

How old is Erica?

I thought she was Liz's mate?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 1, 2015)

Ah, 49.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 1, 2015)

Don't want to seem ungallant.


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2015)

The only two relationships I'm not hating are Sean and the vicar and Steve and his dog.


----------



## Espresso (May 13, 2015)

Eileen's new man Adrian seems like a perfectly decent, ordinary, nice man and well suited to her. So oe of two thing is bound to happen. Either he'll turn out to be a raving murderous maniac - if he does, please can he set about Mary and Julie and Norris with his machine gun? - or she'll decide he's a bit too ordinary and not good enough for her.
Can't work up much interest in Tracy and Tony's machinations. I think they've made a mug out of Tony, he and Liz are alright together but this caper with Tracy is beyond bloody ridiculous.
I do like Billy, but he's far too good for Sean. 
Jenny is a scary article. That storyline is the best one at the moment, not knowing what bonkers thing she's going to do next. Well played by that actress.


----------



## Shirl (May 13, 2015)

I know a couple of people who work on corrie and they have been telling me for a couple of months that something big would happen in May. From the TV trailers it looks like next week. I may have a sneaky look even though I think it's still rubbish. 
Maybe the street will blow up and take everyone with it.


----------



## zoooo (May 13, 2015)

I'm hoping Tony is double crossing Tracy as well. But either way the storyline is boring and stupid and I want it to end.


----------



## Schmetterling (May 14, 2015)

Espresso said:


> Eileen's new man Adrian seems like a perfectly decent, ordinary, nice man and well suited to her. So oe of two thing is bound to happen. *Either he'll turn out to be a raving murderous maniac - if he does, please can he set about Mary and Julie and Norris with his machine gun? - or she'll decide he's a bit too ordinary and not good enough for her.*
> Can't work up much interest in Tracy and Tony's machinations. I think they've made a mug out of Tony, he and Liz are alright together but this caper with Tracy is beyond bloody ridiculous.
> I do like Billy, but he's far too good for Sean.
> Jenny is a scary article. That storyline is the best one at the moment, not knowing what bonkers thing she's going to do next. Well played by that actress.



Nah; it'll be much worse than that.  He will turn out to have been an actor in Brookers!


----------



## danny la rouge (May 26, 2015)

Oh my God! Carla gave Amy hot chocolate, but she's allergic to milk! In fact, she disclosed that Ken's been slowly poisoning her with cocoa for god knows how long!

Also, why was Michelle's real son, Alex, not invited to the wedding?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 27, 2015)

Nobody watching this shit? I don't blame you. 

Kal, Leanne and Amy. How could they breathe when Carla couldn't in a less advanced fire?

And why did they stand around for so long saying "we've got to get out of here", instead of just getting out of there.


----------



## zoooo (May 27, 2015)

Well that was the worst soap writing ever. 
Let's just stand in a flat for a few minutes surrounded by raging fire. Oh, the small child is frozen in fear you say? Well we two adults can't possibly drag her out, or pick her up, so let's STAND AROUND FOR TEN MORE FUCKING MINUTES THEN.
Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 27, 2015)

Also, how long does it take evil Jenny to put on a wig? Didn't she phone for that same taxi yesterday? She knew she only had limited time before someone came home. She was only "lying down on the sofa", before picking up Kevin's kid. Fucking hell. It was just all transparent, cynical cliffhanger and nothing else.


----------



## zoooo (May 27, 2015)

Maybe some kid won a prize on Blue Peter to write an episode of Corrie?


----------



## dolly's gal (May 28, 2015)

didn't watch it last night - will enjoy the cheese fest on catch up a bit later then. the main thing that goes through my head when watching these days is how much botox carla must have had, and how tracey must have had none. this story line is very tiresome though, so i need to ponder something to keep meself occupied


----------



## Shirl (May 28, 2015)

Wasn't the ring road shut the last time there was a disaster on Coronation Street?

Not that I'm watching or owt


----------



## Shirl (May 29, 2015)

Last night's acting was awful. The kid that plays Max puts the rest of them to shame


----------



## danny la rouge (May 29, 2015)

Shirl! Do we need to do an intervention?


----------



## Shirl (May 29, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Shirl! Do we need to do an intervention?


What kind of intervention?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 29, 2015)

Shirl said:


> What kind of intervention?


Where we gather round and tell you what you falling off the wagon means to us all and how it's destroying your life.


----------



## Shirl (May 29, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Where we gather round and tell you what you falling off the wagon means to us all and how it's destroying your life.


There's no point danny, I do my best, I use coping strategies but in the end, I just can't let it go 
Books help, as do DVDs, i-player and coming here but I've got years of history with corrie. Also, now that Kylie comes to our place to get her hair done, I'm just too tempted.  
I'd still like to shoot the scriptwriters though


----------



## danny la rouge (May 29, 2015)

Kylie gets her hair done at your place! We demand gossip! Not necessarily true.


----------



## Shirl (May 29, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Kylie gets her hair done at your place! We demand gossip! Not necessarily true.


We pretend we don't know who Kylie is 
There's another woman who works in production and a male photographer that come to the salon too. I quiz them


----------



## Libertad (May 29, 2015)

Bloody hell Shirl! What's it like working with Audrey?


----------



## Shirl (May 30, 2015)

Now that I'm ensnared again  I'm going to get really pissed off if we have to go through the whole Carla being blamed for leaving a candle burning  Does anyone remember what Tracy did with Carla's keys when she left?


----------



## Looby (May 30, 2015)

I don't remember seeing the keys, maybe Michelle will notice they're missing when she gets back. think she'll confess because she feels guilty.


----------



## Part 2 (May 30, 2015)

Outing myself. 

I've somehow started watching this again after a 20 odd year absence. I haven't much of a clue who most of them are of course and I'm not really following the storylines but the risk is there.

Just posting this is probably a mistake.


----------



## Libertad (May 30, 2015)

Cal's death can be attributed to the time it took for the devious Amy and Leanne to get down the ladder.


----------



## cesare (May 30, 2015)

Just finished watching the nibbus. "Maddie should be able to see off Jenny no bother" "bof" *smug*


----------



## danny la rouge (May 30, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> I haven't much of a clue who most of them are of course


http://www.itv.com/coronationstreet/characters


----------



## Libertad (May 30, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> http://www.itv.com/coronationstreet/characters



Also maybe have a look here: 

http://coronationstreet.wikia.com/wiki/Coronation_Street_Wiki


----------



## Shirl (May 30, 2015)

Libertad said:


> Also maybe have a look here:
> 
> http://coronationstreet.wikia.com/wiki/Coronation_Street_Wiki


Oh my goodness, corriepedia


----------



## Libertad (May 30, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Oh my goodness, corriepedia



Fill your boots


----------



## Espresso (May 30, 2015)

Khal is a former soldier and a current fitness instructor, yet hoiking a small frightened child over his shoulder in a fireman's lift and scuttling down a ladder to escape a burning building was entirely beyond him.
I see.

And when Eileen was going out with/living with Paul the fireman, she was forever popping off to the fire station to see him. And she's not got a car. Strange how it's now so very far away that the fire engines have to use the ring road.


----------



## cesare (May 30, 2015)

Espresso said:


> Khal is a former soldier and a current fitness instructor, yet hoiking a small frightened child over his shoulder in a fireman's lift and scuttling down a ladder to escape a burning building was entirely beyond him.
> I see.
> 
> And when Eileen was going out with/living with Paul the fireman, she was forever popping off to the fire station to see him. And she's not got a car. Strange how it's now so very far away that the fire engines have to use the ring road.


That's virtually word-for-word what my bf said about Kal when we were watching it earlier.


----------



## Espresso (May 30, 2015)

cesare said:


> That's virtually word-for-word what my bf said about Kal when we were watching it earlier.



Your boyfriend is obviously a very wise and sensible man.  Or I'm him. And I'm not. So it must be the first thing.


----------



## cesare (May 30, 2015)

Espresso said:


> Your boyfriend is obviously a very wise and sensible man.  Or I'm him. And I'm not. So it must be the first thing.


You both are


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 1, 2015)

I always refuse to hand over parcels left with me to my neighbour's wife if they have his name on them. 

As if. 

Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 1, 2015)

She should have picked Nick. He's changed more than David.


----------



## Espresso (Jun 1, 2015)

On the plus side, I like the new shouty Michael. 
On the minus side, I wasn't expecting that for Maddie.


----------



## Geri (Jun 1, 2015)

She was one of the best characters


----------



## Libertad (Jun 1, 2015)

That was a lot of sad stuff crammed into one programme.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 1, 2015)

Espresso said:


> On the plus side, I like the new shouty Michael.


All that and no heart attack?

Boo!


----------



## moomoo (Jun 1, 2015)

What happened to Maddie?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 1, 2015)

moomoo said:


> What happened to Maddie?


Are you sitting down?

I'm afraid it's bad news.

There was an accident.

:shakes head, but doesn't actually tell moomoo anything:


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 2, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> She should have picked Nick. He's changed more than David.


 That was disappointing, a decent scriptwriter would have made it Nick, as in in-joke for long term watchers  Happy to see the demise of the squaddie gym man (I've already forgotten his name), but Maddie  (sorry moomoo  )


----------



## Espresso (Jun 2, 2015)

In the beginning, I wondered why Susan had called to say she was sending a parcel. As the tale unfolded, it became the only slightly plausible aspect of the whole catalogue of unlikely nonsense that followed.

Do the writers not know any actual people in real life?

Gail was beside herself when she got a phone call about the delivery of the parcel that was to unmask them all, so why did she then make it her business to leave the house and stay out of it for as long as possible? 
David came to the house and she told him to stay in and hold the fort - he told her he was on a ten minute break. She paid no attention.
And she needed him to hold the fort because she had to tell GavAndy at The Bistro. Why did she not just telephone him at The Bistro if he needed to know? And why did he need to know at all, seeing as she was planning to stay in and snaffle the sodding parcel?
And further, she told GavAndy that he had to go to the house to hold the fort while she went to buy bleach. Bleach! Even given that Dev's shop was shut, she works as a blithering cleaner in Nick's Bistro - where they had just come from. I might be wrong, but I have a shrewd suspicion that they'd have enough bleach and industrial cleaning materials in there for her to have gone and got some, given the grave bleach emergency.  
Anyway, Gavin said he'd hold go to the house to intercept the parcel. Then he promptly didn't. He took the coppers off to The Bistro, despite the fact that he had the keys to the house in his little hot hand when the police came to talk to him. 
And also, surely the police don't just wander about in the general environs of a fatal incident, looking to speak to a witness when they know the bloody name of that witness? And even more surely, seeing as the police did know his name, it would be more likely that they could find out his address or place of work.  Or better yet, find out that he was dead. 
Biffing about in a panda car on the off chance they espied him seems a particularly poor way for them to be carrying on. 

Bloodyhellfire. I think I need to cease and desist watching this tripe. 
But I bet I wont.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> She should have picked Nick. He's changed more than David.


I can't believe they didn't do that. It would have been hilarious! Bloody idiots.

Also was very surprised about Maddie. Thought it was just Eastenders that always did that to the gay characters.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 2, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> She should have picked Nick. He's changed more than David.


I don't get this  Who should have picked Nick? Why? What did I miss?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 2, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I don't get this  Who should have picked Nick? Why? What did I miss?


I was live tweeting.  Michael was looking at pictures of his son as a kid and noticed they didn't look much like Andy. Gail said old pictures of David as a kid didn't look like him now, and dug out a picture of David aged about 10. He looked just the same. 

Nick would have been a better pick to make her point.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 2, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> I was live tweeting.  Michael was looking at pictures of his son as a kid and noticed they didn't look much like Andy. Gail said old pictures of David as a kid didn't look like him now, and dug out a picture of David aged about 10. He looked just the same.
> 
> Nick would have been a better pick to make her point.


I get it now, live tweeting it would have been obvious. Cheers


----------



## zoooo (Jun 5, 2015)

Aw, poor mad Todd. He just needs a big cuddle.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 14, 2015)

Dopy Kevin seems to have forgotten he buried his own child a few years back.
I forgot too but then I'm not a corrie script writer


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2015)

What's _better than eating warm suede?_


----------



## Looby (Jun 19, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Dopy Kevin seems to have forgotten he buried his own child a few years back.
> I forgot too but then I'm not a corrie script writer


Who was his kid that died?


----------



## Shirl (Jun 19, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> Who was his kid that died?


It was when he was married to dopey Alison. He only lived a few days I think.


----------



## Looby (Jun 19, 2015)

Shirl said:


> It was when he was married to dopey Alison. He only lived a few days I think.


Blimey, I'd forgotten all about her! I only watched occasionally then.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 19, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> Blimey, I'd forgotten all about her! I only watched occasionally then.


I have spent far too much time watching Corrie. I've watched it since it started but there have been a few breaks over the years. The breaks are getting more frequent recently due to it now being shite.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 8, 2015)

Deirdre, she was a woman's woman. I can't stop crying


----------



## zoooo (Jul 8, 2015)

I may have been a little moist of eye.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 8, 2015)

I wonder if Amy will actually show an emotion when she's told? :O
I felt bad for Tracy. She did good crying.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 8, 2015)

Poor Ken. (((Eccles)))


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 9, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Deirdre, she was a woman's woman. I can't stop crying


Has she been killed off screen then? What happened?


----------



## moomoo (Jul 9, 2015)

redsquirrel said:


> Has she been killed off screen then? What happened?



This!


----------



## Shirl (Jul 9, 2015)

redsquirrel and moomoo  she died after lunch, sitting in the garden where she had been staying. She was due home at tea time and it was her 60th birthday 

There was a surprise party planned in the Rovers and Ken had bought her a new oven and a book.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 9, 2015)

I cried, too. Seeing Emily so upset was what pushed me over the edge.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 9, 2015)

Oh no!!!


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 9, 2015)

Shirl said:


> redsquirrel and moomoo  she died after lunch, sitting in the garden where she had been staying. She was due home at tea time and it was her 60th birthday
> 
> There was a surprise party planned in the Rovers and Ken had bought her a new oven and a book.


Ta


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 10, 2015)

Shirl said:


> It was when he was married to dopey Alison. He only lived a few days I think.


Died from strep b in the hospital. Alison blamed herself and walked in front of a lorry. Kevin witnessed her suicide. He seems to have learned to cope with this double tragedy by forgetting it entirely.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 10, 2015)

Shirl said:


> redsquirrel and moomoo  she died after lunch, sitting in the garden where she had been staying. She was due home at tea time and it was her 60th birthday
> 
> There was a surprise party planned in the Rovers and Ken had bought her a new oven and a book.


I thought the Wednesday episode handled her death very well. It was the best episode in a long time. 

Unfortunately they ruined it all last night with the corny door-of-the-Rovers-blowing-open routine and pan out for reaction.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 15, 2015)

Ken's such an arse. How many times did he cheat on Deirdre?* Mr high horse fancy pants.

*I actually don't know, but I'm sure it's once at least.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 15, 2015)

I reckon that of course the writers had to come up with a reason for Deirdre's long absence and so the idea that Deirdre was too ashamed to come home was not because Tracy had been seeing someone she probably shouldn't have been seeing; more that the man she was seeing was Deirdre's pal's man and plus that Tony and Tracy were colluding to throw Liz out of her own home and business.
(Not that Deirdre could actually have known any of that because it wasn't really going on when she first had to leave - when Tracy was getting wed and Peter was on trial and in prison then released) but never mind.  

However much shaggery and infidelity that Deirdre and Ken and Peter have all indulged in, none of them have done it with a pal of their other half and none of them were actively trying to defraud and evict anyone. Or so I seem to think. I might very well have forgotten that they've all done just exactly that.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 15, 2015)

The company, cast and crew must have thought an awful lot of actress Anne Kirkbride. On Monday those scenes in the church didn't look like acting to me. It looked like they were all saying goodbye to Anne. I've loved Corrie this week. Cried a fair bit too


----------



## Espresso (Jul 15, 2015)

Tonight's episode was tip top. I don't usually rate Kate Forde, but she's been excellent this week. 
In tonight's one, the scenes with Ken giving her what for then Peter adding his twopenn'orth were proper old school Coronation St - flaming rows with your nearest and dearest, telling them things they don't want to hear, hideous warts and all, then sitting down a bit later and getting on with each other.
Well done to the writers for that.
Can we have a lot more of that sort of writing please and a lot less of the rubbish they'd been doling out of late.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 7, 2015)

Bloody hell, have you all stopped watching Corrie, there's been no post here for 3 weeks 
Anyroad, I though that woman who used to be in something else who is now going out with Gale's son that owns the Bistro was pregnant  She was just knocking back white wine, what have I missed? 

eta. Fucking hell Sally


----------



## Geri (Aug 7, 2015)

She had a miscarriage.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 7, 2015)

Geri said:


> She had a miscarriage.


Thanks, didn't see that. I thought they were only together because she was pregnant.


----------



## Geri (Aug 7, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Thanks, didn't see that. I thought they were only together because she was pregnant.


 
I think they were but it would be a bit heartless of Nick to dump her now, LOL.


----------



## Libertad (Aug 7, 2015)

Sally lol


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 10, 2015)

Why has Steve still got the dog?  How long has he known who the rightful owner is? Why didn't they want their dog back before now?  

It doesn't add up.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 10, 2015)

Geri said:


> I think they were but it would be a bit heartless of Nick to dump her now, LOL.


Yeah.  There was a scene where she gave him the chance to, but he was like "what kind of guy do you take me for?" etc, while wrinkling his forehead and screwing his eyes up a bit.  (Someone must have told him that's what constitutes "acting").


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 17, 2015)

Paddy McGuinness is going to say that to get it lit you have to show the barbie some love, isn't he? Because "no likey, no lighty".


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 24, 2015)

So what's Calum's evil plan? How does slipping Sarah rohipnol and watching her while sipping tea going to undo Max's testimony?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 24, 2015)

That evil plan didn't make much sense.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm on the verge of dumping Corrie again  What a load of rubbish tonight


----------



## Shirl (Sep 1, 2015)

Sorry to be a pain but I think I must have missed something. What happened about Dev, Julie and Brian?


----------



## Espresso (Sep 1, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Sorry to be a pain but I think I must have missed something. What happened about Dev, Julie and Brian?



This is how I remember it - Dev came back from India with a attractive younger woman in tow. Her name escapes me. She'd apparently gone to India to sort her head out after a failed relationship. Dev decided he was in love with her and that he had to end things with Julie. 
His would-be paramour wasn't interested in him, told him she was a lesbian then legged it. Julie was broken hearted that Dev could fall in love with someone else. Brian had re-appeared before Julie knew about Dev's duplicity, so when he had reappeared wanting to get back with her, she was dead against it. He had a round the world trip that he wanted them to go on, but she certainly wasn't interested in him or it.  Brian conceded defeat and offered her the trip to do on her own, as a gift from him. She accepted that, as she had no reason to stay in Weatherfield any more. 
Then, as she was leaving for the airport in a taxi, Brian appeared with his life's work - a scrap book of interesting places in the world that he'd like to go and see one day. He gave her this book, so she invited him along with her. And off they popped into the wide blue yonder together.
The end.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks Espresso 
Now that you have written all that I vaguely remember the last bit with Brian turning up with his scrap book. Cheers


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 10, 2015)

So, how will Tracy get off? Presumably ex-hubby won't corroborate? 

I wish she'd go down, though. She annoys me. 

Zidane is improving, but I'm concerned they'll throw him together with Leanne. Either that or one or other will make a lunge and the other will be outraged.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 10, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Zidane is improving, but I'm concerned they'll throw him together with Leanne. Either that or one or other will make a lunge and the other will be outraged.


I definitely think that's coming.


Aw, Ruby having a little chat with Roy. <3


----------



## cesare (Sep 12, 2015)

"Bifolds are the new black. No offence".


----------



## Shirl (Sep 12, 2015)

Gemma doesn't have a big part but I reckon she's one of the more believable characters right now. I don't know who the actress is but I think she's great.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 12, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Aw, Ruby having a little chat with Roy. <3


I absolutely loved that; so often titchy little kids in soap are just looking round for their Mum or Dad, because they are too small to know what the heck is supposed to be going on, so when they do start interacting with the actors it really brings the scene to life.  Aces.


----------



## ash (Sep 14, 2015)

Molly Tartan lol !!


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 21, 2015)

I don't watch it myself, buy my Mum is convinced that she's seen the programme that's on atm before. Is she correct? Why would ITV be showing a repeat?


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 21, 2015)

Bungle73 said:


> I don't watch it myself, buy my Mum is convinced that she's seen the programme that's on atm before. Is she correct? Why would ITV be showing a repeat?


I just worked out what was going on. Somehow she'd ended up on the ITV+1 channel instead of the proper ITV.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 23, 2015)

Sarah and Callum seem to forget their lines early in that scene in the first half of tonight's live episode, but the fight was well done. 
Why is there clingfilm on the foot of the Platt's stairs though?


----------



## zoooo (Sep 23, 2015)

The fight was very good. The clingfilm is due to the building work going on in the garage I think.

This plotline is so stupid though. There is NO reason for them not to just call the police and tell the truth, they did nothing wrong!


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 23, 2015)

Plot is ridiculous tbh but not as bad as eastenders is currently


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 23, 2015)

Watching this on +1 now. 

The Callum's body thing .... is this a comedy episode????


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 23, 2015)

Apparently not  Load of shit tbh


----------



## Shirl (Sep 24, 2015)

zoooo said:


> The fight was very good. The clingfilm is due to the building work going on in the garage I think.
> 
> This plotline is so stupid though. There is NO reason for them not to just call the police and tell the truth, they did nothing wrong!





twentythreedom said:


> Plot is ridiculous tbh but not as bad as eastenders is currently





Spymaster said:


> Watching this on +1 now.
> 
> The Callum's body thing .... is this a comedy episode????



I will watch the Friday episodes to make sure the last one wasn't some Bobby Ewing style dream. 
If they persist with this ridiculous story line that's me dumping Corrie again for the next few months. A pity really because I'm loving the Roy and Cathy storyline.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 25, 2015)

Aw, Lloyd and Steve.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 26, 2015)

Well that's me done with Corrie. 

A long time ago, 25 to 30 years ago, I had a dream where I was in a similar position to Sarah and I suppose David. (Kylie too but she killed him even though it was hardly murder)
There was a body buried, I was somehow involved but only by knowing about it and it was in my home. Something later happened and the body was about to be discovered.
I woke from this dream terrified about what was going to happen to me and it took me ages to convince myself that it had been a dream. 
I've had this dream or a variation of it recurring a few times every year since. It always leaves me waking upset and then having to convince myself it's not real. It also leaves me feeling like shit for the rest of the day.
So if I continue to watch this storyline I think it may give me even more of these dreams so I won't watch again until it's safe to do so.

I'm not bonkers or violent and I don't have a hidden secret of any kind so I have no idea where this dream came from in the first place. 

Give me a shout sometime in the future when the body's been found and no one is still worrying about it.


----------



## Libertad (Sep 29, 2015)

I would've buried the cunt under Sally's patio.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 29, 2015)

They'll have to kill Sarah. 

:fingers crossed:


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 1, 2015)

What we learned last night:

David and Kylie had been planning to move house, despite building a granny flat/mausoleum in the garage. 

You can't adopt your wife's child if the father is dead.(Although maybe David could get in touch with Rob Tichner; he has a loophole that rapists and cricket cheats can use).

Going to France makes you forget how to use a gym.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 7, 2015)

I reckon Tony and Jase will be cool about the body. Not so sure about Gary. They'll maybe have to kill him as well as Sarah.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2015)

For god's sake, SOMEBODY kill off Sarah. How bloody annoying is she.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 9, 2015)

Corrie just about to start. Weird time slot tonight .


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 9, 2015)

Huh? Where? All I see is football


----------



## Looby (Oct 9, 2015)

It was on at 7.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 9, 2015)

Looby said:


> It was on at 7.


Quarter to. Just about when I posted, in fact .


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 9, 2015)

Your post says 7.43pm!


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 9, 2015)

Hellsbells said:


> Your post says 7.43pm!



No it didn't, it said 6.43pm.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 9, 2015)

Hellsbells said:


> Your post says 7.43pm!


You need this thread: http://www.urban75.net/forums/index.php?threads/How-Accurate-Is-The-Clock-On-Your-Computer?.338872/


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 11, 2015)

I think we are all in agreement about killing Sarah lou. How about a double killing and take Sinead out as well,  aka ' orville the duck' and her massive feet.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2015)

Steve's back? Or is it unused footage?

No wonder Ken has to go to Audrey's every week, she does fuck all.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 28, 2015)

Rita's hair was no different either. If I was them, I wouldn't bother wasting my money.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 9, 2015)

When did Deirdre (not the actress) die anyway? Feels like only 2 or 3 months ago. That is a _tad_ soon to move on to the next one, Ken.

Mind you, it is Ken.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 9, 2015)

zoooo said:


> When did Deirdre (not the actress) die anyway? Feels like only 2 or 3 months ago. That is a _tad_ soon to move on to the next one, Ken.
> 
> Mind you, it is Ken.


I know someone who was dating within a month of becoming a widow.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 9, 2015)

Well, I guess it takes all sorts!

Is Liz planning some kind of revenge on Tony or is she really that stupid?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 9, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Well, I guess it takes all sorts!
> 
> Is Liz planning some kind of revenge on Tony or is she really that stupid?


She kept going back to Jim. I reckon she likes the bad boys.


----------



## Celt (Nov 9, 2015)

Was Amy a very odd colour, kind of looked like a Halloween make up.

Ken: it is a tad early but it is Ken,  not the most faithful husband


----------



## Espresso (Nov 9, 2015)

zoooo said:


> When did Deirdre (not the actress) die anyway? Feels like only 2 or 3 months ago. That is a _tad_ soon to move on to the next one, Ken.
> 
> Mind you, it is Ken.



I wondered that, so I went back through this very thread. July, it seems.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 9, 2015)

Celt said:


> Was Amy a very odd colour, kind of looked like a Halloween make up.


I thought she looked really ill. She was grey with dark circles under her eyes. If any child of mine looked like that I doubt I'd be wittering on to all and sundry about who was going ot be taking her to her violin lessons - it wouldn't be me*, natch - I'd have her off to the doctor's quick smart. 

* Did I miss why Tracy couldn't taker her or is it just Tracy's patented Barlow technique of childcare; bullying and whining and wittering on and sulking until some other sod looks after the kid. Peter was the same.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 9, 2015)

It's really annoying me how everyone (except Ken) is trying desperately to discourage Amy from playing the flipping violin.
They're such shitty people.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 9, 2015)

"Walk in shower"? Why do people say that? How else do you get into a shower?

(Well, unless you're a wheelchair user or whatever).


----------



## Celt (Nov 9, 2015)

I think it was just Traceys brand of "someone else look after amy"





Espresso said:


> I thought she looked really ill. She was grey with dark circles under her eyes. If any child of mine looked like that I doubt I'd be wittering on to all and sundry about who was going ot be taking her to her violin lessons - it wouldn't be me*, natch - I'd have her off to the doctor's quick smart.
> 
> * Did I miss why Tracy couldn't taker her or is it just Tracy's patented Barlow technique of childcare; bullying and whining and wittering on and sulking until some other sod looks after the kid. Peter was the same.


----------



## Celt (Nov 9, 2015)

zoooo said:


> It's really annoying me how everyone (except Ken) is trying desperately to discourage Amy from playing the flipping violin.
> They're such shitty people.



It does seem that way, however my much beloved niece took up the violin in school, the instrument had seen better days and she had no musical talent although she would practise it and if visiting one became a  captured audience. She didn't get any better at it and moved on to other hobbies


----------



## Celt (Nov 9, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> She kept going back to Jim. I reckon she likes the bad boys.


so she does


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 9, 2015)

Celt said:


> It does seem that way, however my much beloved niece took up the violin in school, the instrument had seen better days and she had no musical talent although she would practise it and if visiting one became a  captured audience. She didn't get any better at it and moved on to other hobbies


Because she had no encouragement and knew very well that putting in the adequate hours would only be met by barbed comments and pained faces.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 9, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> "Walk in shower"? Why do people say that? How else do you get into a shower?
> 
> (Well, unless you're a wheelchair user or whatever).



I suppose it's to distinguish it from you having shower which is in your bath, with the shower head fixed to a wall and a curtain around the edges. I think.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 9, 2015)

Espresso said:


> I suppose it's to distinguish it from you having shower which is in your bath, with the shower head fixed to a wall and a curtain around the edges. I think.


Cheers. That makes sense. I've always wondered.


----------



## Celt (Nov 9, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Because she had no encouragement and knew very well that putting in the adequate hours would only be met by barbed comments and pained faces.



I realise it might look that way but no, she met archaeology and heavy metal.  Her son is learning to play the tenor horn and we/I listen to that happily. Her violin was held together with balsa wood and glue  and was not capable of producing a pleasing sound.


----------



## crustychick (Nov 9, 2015)

Surely Liz is just trying to get Steve's share of the pub back?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 13, 2015)

I quite like Amy now.
Although she is slightly over-egging it.


----------



## Chick Webb (Nov 13, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I quite like Amy now.
> Although she is slightly over-egging it.


Which one is Amy again?

I don't seem to catch much of Corrie lately


----------



## zoooo (Nov 13, 2015)

Chick Webb said:


> Which one is Amy again?
> 
> I don't seem to catch much of Corrie lately


Tracey's evil daughter.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 19, 2015)

I just caught up with Monday's corrie and I can't believe no one here has commented on Mary's comment when asked why her parents sent her to Sunday School when they weren't religious.
She said "my mother told me it was her only chance of getting a good bottoming"


----------



## zoooo (Nov 19, 2015)

I think I blocked it out.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 20, 2015)

They were right to warn us about the upsetting scenes. That coat Aidan is wearing can never be unseen.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 23, 2015)

I forget, is Luke one of the Pink Ladies or one of the T Birds?


----------



## Libertad (Nov 24, 2015)

I hear that Sarah Louise is four months pregnant.


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 25, 2015)

That better not be a fucking spoiler


----------



## Libertad (Nov 25, 2015)

Ground Elder said:


> That better not be a fucking spoiler




It was a trailer shown after Monday night's second instalment.


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 25, 2015)

That counts as a spoiler for me


----------



## Libertad (Nov 25, 2015)

Ground Elder said:


> That counts as a spoiler for me



Apologies are due then Ena. Sorry for that.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 27, 2015)

Stupid bloody script writers again. Daftest blackmail story ever. You can get sent down now for distributing photos like that, not to mention blackmail.
 They could have just shopped him.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 27, 2015)

Shirl said:


> Stupid bloody script writers again. Daftest blackmail story ever. You can get sent down now for distributing photos like that, not to mention blackmail.
> They could have just shopped him.



That's what we were thinking. Meanwhile we're enjoying Robert's inexorable drift from Tracy to Lianne.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 27, 2015)

When really Leanne fancies Zeedan. She just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2015)

Sarah: 

Result! 

Any chance she's dead?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2015)

Aw. Never mind.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 2, 2015)

I enjoyed a lot of tonight's corrie, plenty of comedy and that's how it used to be.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 30, 2015)

I've missed a few, what's happened?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 30, 2015)

Salon chat: 

"Do you want to keep the same length all over?"


----------



## Shirl (Jan 19, 2016)

Once again the corrie script writers have shown us just how shit they are. Tonight was like Emmerdale shit meets Eastenders shit


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 25, 2016)

The Pat Feeling story was shit the first time round. I certainly can't bring myself to care one jot about reheated cabbage. 

I might have to ditch Corrie.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 26, 2016)

Do I actually like anyone in Corrie anymore?

I will always love Todd. Sean and the vicar are okay but barely in it. Possibly Craig.
Everyone else can die in a tram.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 26, 2016)

Ken and Audrey  That'll be great


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 27, 2016)

zoooo said:


> Do I actually like anyone in Corrie anymore?
> 
> I will always love Todd. Sean and the vicar are okay but barely in it. Possibly Craig.
> Everyone else can die in a tram.



I can't stand Sean  
Craig yes. ERm.....Sally's partner can be amusing somtimes, although mostly irritating. OH. Roy. You can't possibly want Roy to die in a tram  I like his new woman too. 
Carla  That whole new Carla family  David & Kylie & the riddiculous body under Gail's bedroom floor


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2016)

I don't like Roy's new woman. Well, not so much that I don't like her but that she's wrong. Roy wouldn't have a new woman. 

Also Carla has become such a cliche that even the character knows what the cliche is and has uttered the outline in dialogue. That's just shit writing. You never do that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2016)

Hellsbells said:


> David & Kylie & the riddiculous body under Gail's bedroom floor


When they dig it up to "see how thick the concrete floor is" (a floor Jason only recently laid and therefore should remember the details of) and find the body, Jason will get the blame and be sent down. Because the Weatherfield cops are notoriously garbage and get the wrong person almost every time. The clincher will be the "fact" that Jason stole the car and burned it out. (It was his dad and Todd, and nothing was pinned on him at the time, but that won't stand in the way of the script). 

Mark my words. 


(Unless I'm wrong in which case don't).


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 27, 2016)

I think they'll dig it up & find no body there...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2016)

Hellsbells said:


> I think they'll dig it up & find no body there...


Washed away down the drain system by the floods? Good call.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 27, 2016)

Hellsbells said:


> I think they'll dig it up & find no body there...


That would be AMAZING.
But danny's prediction seems very likely (not that I would have thought of it). Bored of Jason anyway. Although he is admittedly quite squishable.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 27, 2016)

Good stuff, DLR. Spot on


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 27, 2016)

I've lost the plot with Corrie since so many of the good characters left being replaced by boring younger characters who look like they've come straight from hollyoaks and have no charisma. Also I can't stand the guy who plays Nick Tilsley. His face is so irritating.

I wish they'd bring back some old ones like Reg Holdsworth and Curly Watts. Les Battersby must be due a return one day soon too. He's served his time ffs.

Speaking of which I note Jim McDonald is due for release in 2018. I hopeful he will come back, so I am.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 28, 2016)

Hellsbells said:


> I think they'll dig it up & find no body there...


Are you my Mum? 
She's been saying that for ages now. 

But not that he's dead and has been washed away; she reckons he escaped and is biding his time and will swoop down and extract his revenge some time hence.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 22, 2016)

The food hygiene advice Noris gave the cage was stupid and wrong. And they just believed him without thinking it through.

Yes, the stuff in the freezer is defrosted but that doesn't mean you have to throw it out. Anything that was going to be cooked (which was most of it) can just be cooked. To the right temperature of course, but you'd be doing that anyway. 

Ok, maybe you couldn't use it all up in one day, but you wouldn't be reduced to toast and nothing else until the deliveries arrive tomorrow. And you wouldn't be throwing out all that perfectly good food.


----------



## bimble (Feb 22, 2016)

Danny la rouge watches Coronation Street: The world is all thrown into confusion. Nothing I ever thought about anything can ever be right again.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 22, 2016)

Cafe, not cage. Cafe.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 22, 2016)

I have gone right off Tim. 
He likes those ghastly Lemon Puff biscuits.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 4, 2016)

I heart Todd.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 4, 2016)

Espresso said:


> I have gone right off Tim.
> He likes those ghastly Lemon Puff biscuits.



But he can't buy them for love nor money.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 4, 2016)

Libertad said:


> But he can't buy them for love nor money.


When did he become the boss of the cab office?


----------



## Espresso (Mar 4, 2016)

Shirl said:


> When did he become the boss of the cab office?


Not long since. I _think_ that Sally magicked up some money from God only knows where to buy Steve out. If that isn't bonkers enough, she did it because she thinks having a husband who is a window cleaner is not as good as having a husband who owns part of a cab business, when the time comes  for the good people of Weatherfield to elect a new councillor. She's standing for election.

Her and Johnson and Trump. It's brave new world alright.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 11, 2016)

Derek Griffiths on Corrie! I've not seen him for years! 

Hope he plays the guitar.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 11, 2016)

Espresso said:


> I _think_ that Sally magicked up some money from God only knows where.


She also put a bid in for Underworld not long ago. She had a nest egg at that time. I can't remember where the money came from, but there's something at the back of my mind saying scratch card.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 11, 2016)

She's still got money left over from when she sold Rosie into white slavery.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 15, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Derek Griffiths on Corrie! I've not seen him for years!
> 
> Hope he plays the guitar.


I guess he'll be in for a while and I'm wondering where his storyline will go. I hope they let him bring a bit of a smile to corrie. It needs it.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 15, 2016)

He's aged very well. I hope they match him up with Audrey, she needs a feller. And I do love to see Ken acting tortured - all raised eyebrows and sharp intakes of breath.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 30, 2016)

How much grass does Gary buy? A gram at a time?


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 30, 2016)

Izzy ekes it out by never actually lighting her spliff.

Edited to say that now I've now watched tonight's episode and can see why she was previously reluctant to spark up


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 22, 2016)

Will is a truly dreadful actor.


----------



## Shirl (May 19, 2016)

When did Audrey go grey?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 24, 2016)

New love interest storyline for Eileen:



Spoiler: Eileen's train ride to luuurrrrve?



It's a spoiler, be very sure before you click!


----------



## butchersapron (May 24, 2016)

Just noticed The Fall's Lay of the Land featured last night.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 24, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Just noticed The Fall's Lay of the Land featured last night.


Not seen last night's yet. I was out. I'll listen out for the Fall. 

Not the first time the Fall have featured. As have Joy Division, the Smiths, Magazine, the Colourfield, Buzzcocks, the Chemical Brothers and George Formby, to my certain knowledge. 

There's less Northern Soul now though.


----------



## Shirl (May 25, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> New love interest storyline for Eileen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ffs


----------



## zoooo (May 26, 2016)

Well last night was kind of exciting.
If only for the person being hit by a car stunt. Actually looked bloody painful for a change.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 24, 2016)

Please let Michelle get on that ship! I can't stand anymore of her stupid face and it's single pained expression.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 24, 2016)

Steve, five foot eleven my arse.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 11, 2016)

I was just thinking, Gail and Michael  Audrey and him off playschool  Billy, Todd and the Bishop and getting excited that Corrie might be getting back to the good old days, when Leanne takes a pregnancy test and will no doubt leave the evidence lying around .
Now Gemma is going to be in trouble when she's trying to come good 
Can't we just have at least one good episode of Corrie, like the old days?
It used to be about northern life, regular but sometimes funny men and strong women, it's more like awful Eastenders every day


----------



## Shirl (Jul 15, 2016)

Summat in me eye


----------



## moomoo (Jul 15, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Summat in me eye



What happened?


----------



## Shirl (Jul 15, 2016)

moomoo said:


> What happened?


You'll have to watch.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 15, 2016)

Gail should get a Bafta for that neck!


----------



## Geri (Jul 15, 2016)

Oh God, that was upsetting.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 15, 2016)

very upsetting


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 15, 2016)

Why couldn't it have been Dev instead?


----------



## moomoo (Jul 15, 2016)

Shirl said:


> You'll have to watch.



I can't!


----------



## Celyn (Jul 16, 2016)

Ooh, this is very intriguing. I might have a bit of a Corrie catch-up fest tomorrow.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 16, 2016)

I've just watched this. Dear God, that was harrowing. I'm a right sodding mess.
Well done to all concerned.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 16, 2016)

I liked the jam foreshadowing.


----------



## Looby (Jul 16, 2016)

I had loads of episodes to catch up on and it was all so lovely then bam! That was horrible. Mr Looby came back from a dog walk and I was a sobbing mess. [emoji33]


----------



## Shirl (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus Corrie, you can do better than a sudden 7 year long affair


----------



## zoooo (Aug 22, 2016)

What the hell was the bit with the broken swing and the closeup of someone grasping the missing screw so tight it made their hand bleed, whilst laughing manically?


----------



## crustychick (Aug 22, 2016)

worst episode in a long time.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 22, 2016)

zoooo said:


> What the hell was the bit with the broken swing and the closeup of someone grasping the missing screw so tight it made their hand bleed, whilst laughing manically?


I didn't get the either


----------



## crustychick (Aug 22, 2016)

yeah, whose hand was that supposed to be anyway?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 22, 2016)

crustychick said:


> yeah, whose hand was that supposed to be anyway?


Audrey's.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 22, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Audrey's.


Did you make that up?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 22, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Did you make that up?


Audrey's gone off the rails. 

She tripped up old Mrs Brownlow on her way out of the salon.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 22, 2016)

It was Norris. Hiding in the ginnel.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 22, 2016)

Was it Bethany? She's ordered tablets off the interrnet, too. So she must be going off the rails.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 22, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Audrey's gone off the rails.
> 
> She tripped up old Mrs Brownlow on her way out of the salon.


You're winding me up aren't you 

So what was the point of that thing with the screw?  Bloody useless scriptwriters


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 22, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Jesus Corrie, you can do better than a sudden 7 year long affair


I missed that being said, but I could tell it was coming. They're hoping to make the Nazirs more interesting, obviously. But Sharif and Yazmeen are just hopeless actors. And Alya is a drip. Only Zeedan is any good.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 22, 2016)

Shirl said:


> You're winding me up aren't you
> 
> So what was the point of that thing with the screw?  Bloody useless scriptwriters


It'll be a thing later. We're supposed to be confused about who it is. I bet a couple of characters connected to the Platts will have cut hands over the next day or two. But it'll be the blond kid acting out through grief etc.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 22, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I missed that being said, but I could tell it was coming. They're hoping to make the Nazirs more interesting, obviously. But Sharif and Yazmeen are just hopeless actors. And Alya is a drip. Only Zeedan is any good.


Yes, I saw it coming too and thought surely not...


----------



## zoooo (Aug 22, 2016)

I was kind of hoping it was David. Trying to kill off all his kids with a faulty swing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 22, 2016)

zoooo said:


> I was kind of hoping it was David. Trying to kill off all his kids with a faulty swing.


Or Craig gone evil. Maybe he set it up to diss Bethany on the internets.

"I'm sure Criag didn't mean anything".

Oh. Didn't he.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 22, 2016)

That would be sinister.
Imagine how many swing based accidents he could set up as a policeman.


----------



## crustychick (Aug 22, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> It'll be a thing later. We're supposed to be confused about who it is. I bet a couple of characters connected to the Platts will have cut hands over the next day or two. But it'll be the blond kid acting out through grief etc.


fucking hell. how shit.


----------



## Looby (Aug 22, 2016)

I think it was David, he was looking at his hand earlier and there was a sore on his palm. I'm sure I saw that before the swing thing but I might be wrong.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2016)

Well, it's about time.

Coronation Street Blog: Corrie A-Z: B is for Bigamy


----------



## Shirl (Nov 7, 2016)

Two months nearly and no posts on this thread, corrie was looking up 

Now it's back to really stupid story lines. Maria and Kaz  How does that work then? Kaz goes in and out of Maria's at will without anyone noticing. The police think Maria might have killed her and got rid of the body in the half hour after she got back from London 
Corrie scriptwriters


----------



## zoooo (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh god, that storyline is so boring.
I will watch when that stupid twat builder bloke finally gets his comeuppance, but knowing Corrie that won't be for another three years.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 8, 2016)

So when Leanne's baby is born, it will have this rare genetic condition and everyone will know that Steve is the father.
I further predict that as with all serious injury and illness in Coronation St - Sinead's broken back, Nick's brain injury, Gary's PTSD, Tracy's kidney, David's epilepsy - both Anna and Ken will be as right as rain in no time. The docs at Weatherfield General could save the NHS on their own.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 8, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Two months nearly and no posts on this thread, corrie was looking up
> 
> Now it's back to really stupid story lines. Maria and Kaz  How does that work then? Kaz goes in and out of Maria's at will without anyone noticing. The police think Maria might have killed her and got rid of the body in the half hour after she got back from London
> Corrie scriptwriters



Weatherfield's murder squad must be huge. Where do all these different coppers come from?


----------



## Libertad (Nov 17, 2016)

What the fuck was Anna doing with those crutches on Monday night?
Btw there's an episode at 8.30 tonight.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Brian's back


----------



## Shirl (Nov 18, 2016)

One in, one out.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 18, 2016)

Three in, one out surely Shirl?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 19, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Three in, one out surely Shirl?


You're right but the two new ones have to prove themselves whereas I love Brian.
I'm already thinking the grandson character is a bit over the top and eastenders-ish but I'm liking the younger son, the intellectual  son that Ken always wanted


----------



## Libertad (Nov 19, 2016)

We still don't know why Peter's back.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 19, 2016)

Libertad said:


> We still don't know why Peter's back.


I'm pleased that he's back though, he's another of my favourites


----------



## Libertad (Nov 19, 2016)

Shirl said:


> I'm pleased that he's back though, he's another of my favourites



You're a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 25, 2016)

Peter is Ken's son, Tracy is Ken's adopted daughter, Adam is Ken's grandson and Peter's nephew and Daniel is Ken' s son, Adam's uncle and Peter's half brother.
So when Tracy called Daniel's Mum a tart he should have said that her tart of a mother had an affair with Adam's Dad.

If Deirdre had fallen pregnant to Mike, someone would have ended up as their own uncle.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 9, 2016)

Roy is such a fucking drama queen.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 12, 2016)

Why does Leanne being pregnant make her walk like she's carrying a portably tele between her legs?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 13, 2016)

She is pretty bow legged without whatever padding the have bestowed upon her to play pregnant. Maybe that's got something to do with it.
Couldn't stop a pig in a ginnel, in the vernacular.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 13, 2016)

Peter Barlow, you rentier bastard.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 13, 2016)

Does anyone else think Peter might be shagging Toya?


----------



## Shirl (Dec 23, 2016)

Shirl said:


> Does anyone else think Peter might be shagging Toya?


I knew it


----------



## Shirl (Jan 2, 2017)

I seem to have missed an episode, maybe more.
Mary's son turned up at the end of an episode, next time I saw Corrie she was off the South Africa with him  nothing in between. Also Sophie's medical bills  What medical bills? And has what'sherface been sent down?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 3, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I seem to have missed an episode, maybe more.
> Mary's son turned up at the end of an episode, next time I saw Corrie she was off the South Africa with him  nothing in between. Also Sophie's medical bills  What medical bills? And has what'sherface been sent down?



I only dip in and out too so can only help with answers to some of your questions. Sophie had her appendix out (I think) and Kevins been landed with the bills. Isn't she with Rosie in America? Or abroad somewhere anyway. 

No idea about Maria but hope she's off our screens for a bit as she's REALLY annoying. 

Mary & her son - not sure - but do think it was riddiculously rushed and not very convincing. Is Noris going to declare his love for her though and get her to stay? I love Norris!


----------



## zoooo (Jan 7, 2017)

I don't watch it regularly, but what is the big deal about Toyah and Simon's dad seeing each other?
Everyone's acting like it's the horrific scandal of the century, but they both seem single. What the heck's going on?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2017)

zoooo said:


> I don't watch it regularly, but what is the big deal about Toyah and Simon's dad seeing each other?
> Everyone's acting like it's the horrific scandal of the century, but they both seem single. What the heck's going on?


Taboo, innit, shagging your ex-sister in law.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 7, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Taboo, innit, shagging your ex-sister in law.


Is that it? In the world of Corrie that's hardly a shocking turn of events.
The way everyone's acting it's more like he's shagging his sister.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2017)

zoooo said:


> Is that it? In the world of Corrie that's hardly a shocking turn of events.
> The way everyone's acting it's more like he's shagging his sister.


Just guessing. Haven't watched it for months.

Is it the old Toyah or a new one?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2017)

zoooo said:


> Is that it? In the world of Corrie that's hardly a shocking turn of events.
> The way everyone's acting it's more like he's shagging his sister.


It's a big deal in Hamlet.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 7, 2017)

Same old Toyah. Thank goodness. Not at all impressed with the new Michelle in Eastenders.


danny la rouge said:


> It's a big deal in Hamlet.


Good point well made.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 7, 2017)

zoooo said:


> Not at all impressed with the new Michelle in Eastenders.



New EE Michelle is ridiculous as well as highly annoying. They could at least have found someone mildly similar to the frumpy old one.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 8, 2017)

Eastenders that way --------> This is for Corrie


----------



## Espresso (Jan 13, 2017)

Pretty hard watching this week. Credit to all involved.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 13, 2017)

I've not watched much because I've just found it dull or repetitive or stupid lately. 

I saw Wednesday's though I thought it looked really well done. I saw a bit of tonight's but not much. It left me thinking what a horrible situation for Michele and more importantly the real life people who go through that.


----------



## Celt (Jan 13, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I seem to have missed an episode, maybe more.
> Mary's son turned up at the end of an episode, next time I saw Corrie she was off the South Africa with him  nothing in between. Also Sophie's medical bills  What medical bills? And has what'sherface been sent down?



Mary didn't go, I missed a slab over christmas but saw Noris owning up to caring for her, and she decided to stay, it was odd.

Maria is in Prison,

Its Sofie's sister (whose name escapes me) who was ill in some foreign sunspot, possibly Florida,  and sofie went to the rescue.


----------



## Celt (Jan 13, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I've not watched much because I've just found it dull or repetitive or stupid lately.
> 
> I saw Wednesday's though I thought it looked really well done. I saw a bit of tonight's but not much. It left me thinking what a horrible situation for Michele and more importantly the real life people who go through that.



I think it was well done, I believe Kym Marsh lost a child in similar circumstances.  I did wonder if it was helpful,  My great nephew was 27 weeks and 1 lb 13 ozs, He is 17 next month, and is fine after a very shakey beginning.

It didn't make easy watching and now I wonder why I put myself through that!


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 16, 2017)

Start of tonight's episode (7.30)! Andy's angst: can anyone remember a dream sequence in Corrie before?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2017)

isvicthere? said:


> Start of tonight's episode (7.30)! Andy's angst: can anyone remember a dream sequence in Corrie before?


When Jack died he saw the predeceased Vera.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 16, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> When Jack died he saw the predeceased Vera.



Oh yeah! Still pretty rare, though.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 16, 2017)

isvicthere? said:


> Start of tonight's episode (7.30)! Andy's angst: can anyone remember a dream sequence in Corrie before?



A new low for corrie(excusing the duckworths deaths)


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2017)

It sounds awful. Although I gave up months ago, having watched Corrie for many decades I still hope it'll recover. And I rely on you guys keeping me appraised of its current quality.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 16, 2017)

Same as. They've bought in too many shite new characters and given even worse storylines to existing ones in a blatant attempt to sex it up in a ratings battle with the even worse eastenders.

I'm not watching again unless they get back to having some decent old characters like Reg Holdsworth or Jim McDonald so they do.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 16, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> It sounds awful. Although I gave up months ago, having watched Corrie for many decades I still hope it'll recover. And I rely on you guys keeping me appraised of its current quality.


I've just given up again too. I don't like any of the story lines and don't really care anymore about most of the characters 
I'll go back if it gets better, I've invested too many years to just walk away for good.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 16, 2017)

I stopped watching when I heard they were doing a grooming story line with Bethany. They generally do these things very well, which makes it like being at work for me, which is not what I watch Corrie to feel. Plus the Andy storyline is really irritating.


----------



## Looby (Jan 16, 2017)

I feel like I've missed an episode, how did Andy and Kevin get out of the garage?


----------



## zoooo (Jan 16, 2017)

I've also given up.

Although I heard one of the characters has a new kitten? :O


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 17, 2017)

Looby said:


> I feel like I've missed an episode, how did Andy and Kevin get out of the garage?



Yeah!


----------



## Shirl (Feb 20, 2017)

How long has Steve McDonald's dog been called Rover? I thought he had a stray dog that he adopted and I'm sure it wasn't called Rover 

eta. It seems I was wrong. I just checked and she was always Rover since Steve had her.


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 20, 2017)

Shirl said:


> How long has Steve McDonald's dog been called Rover? I thought he had a stray dog that he adopted and I'm sure it wasn't called Rover



Poor old Rover's getting a bath!. My dog hates baths.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 21, 2017)

Crowbar? Why not call the brigade? Ah, the brigade.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 24, 2017)

Well that big secret didn't last long


----------



## Celyn (Feb 24, 2017)

Ooh! Has there been drama and excitement and probably shouting?  I might try to watch it in a catch-up binge. Damn computer doesn't enjoy doing much video, though. 

Still, it sounds worth a go.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 24, 2017)

Celyn said:


> Ooh! Has there been drama and excitement and probably shouting?  I might try to watch it in a catch-up binge. Damn computer doesn't enjoy doing much video, though.
> 
> Still, it sounds worth a go.


Settle yourself down tomorrow and enjoy some catching up


----------



## Celyn (Feb 24, 2017)

Yeah! 

I recall my mother once mentioning that, in hospital to have me, when they were wheeling her off to the delivery room, she could hear the opening music of "Coronation Street". I bet she was really pissed off to miss it. Oh dear. Oh woe! Poor Mum! The guilt of me!


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 27, 2017)

Worst shout ever.

Ken you weirdo tory sex party.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 28, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Worst shout ever.
> 
> Ken you weirdo tory sex party.



Quite.


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2017)

Bet Lynch , Elsie Tanner , Hilda and Stan Odgen , fat lass with the hot pot , Emily Nugent , Len Fairclough (swimmin' pool noncery not withstanding) , Ken Bloody Barlow of course and dreary Deidre, them were the days , today's nowt like that more's the pity - more is definatley less , twice a week is quite enough for northern folk with plenty of summat to do. Ow do.


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 6, 2017)

phillm said:


> Bet Lynch , Elsie Tanner , Hilda and Stan Odgen , fat lass with the hot pot , Emily Nugent , Len Fairclough (swimmin' pool noncery not withstanding) , Ken Bloody Barlow of course and dreary Deidre, them were the days , today's nowt like that more's the pity - more is definatley less , twice a week is quite enough for northern folk with plenty of summat to do. Ow do.



Aye, 'appen!

Eta: Annie Walker, surely!


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2017)

isvicthere? said:


> Aye, 'appen!
> 
> Eta: Annie Walker, surely!




aye , aye 'er aswell - reet posh though and Minnie Walker and who could forgot pre-Dragon's Den when we still had a backstreet non-Asian clothes factory ably led by the northern spiv-capatalist the evil Mike Baldwin.


----------



## Celyn (Apr 6, 2017)

Surely Mike Baldwin's accent suggested more of a London evil spiv capitalist?


----------



## phillm (Apr 6, 2017)

Celyn said:


> Surely Mike Baldwin's accent suggested more of a London evil spiv capitalist?



You are quite  right no northerner could possess or wish to possess the greedy 'entrepreneurial' spirit that Mike Baldwin embodies. The boss class has to be imported from outside - in reality he would have more likely to lively to have lived in Knutsford or Alderley Edge and commuted in in his Jag than live in scuzzy Weatherfield.


----------



## Celyn (Apr 6, 2017)

phillm said:


> You are quite  right no northerner could possess or wish to possess the greedy 'entrepreneurial' spirit that Mike Baldwin embodies...



Hmm. I think I disagree. All those mill owners were not known for being nice to workers. But Baldwin was a sort of transplanted Cockney or something like that.


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 7, 2017)

phillm said:


> You are quite  right no northerner could possess or wish to possess the greedy 'entrepreneurial' spirit that Mike Baldwin embodies. The boss class has to be imported from outside - in reality he would have more likely to lively to have lived in Knutsford or Alderley Edge and commuted in in his Jag than live in scuzzy Weatherfield.



I've said this before, but Weatherfield must have the highest density of businesses and the lowest average commute of any backstreet in the UK.


----------



## phillm (Apr 7, 2017)

isvicthere? said:


> I've said this before, but Weatherfield must have the highest density of businesses and the lowest average commute of any backstreet in the UK.



and the Rover's would have long since succumbed to market forces and shut down.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 7, 2017)

phillm said:


> aye , aye 'er aswell - reet posh though and Minnie Walker and who could forgot pre-Dragon's Den when we still had a backstreet non-Asian clothes factory ably led by the northern spiv-capatalist the evil Mike Baldwin.


There was no Minnie Walker.


----------



## phillm (Apr 7, 2017)

Shirl said:


> There was no Minnie Walker.



fuck my memory is going.....


----------



## keithy (May 2, 2017)

So what are we thinking about this Bethany storyline?


----------



## purenarcotic (May 2, 2017)

It's being done very well, I've only been watching on and off as it's a bit like being at work but they've done things very well. I saw a clip from the other night which shows the manipulation brilliantly. They're going to do a DVD of the storyline for use in schools etc which is great as the current stuff looks so dated now. 

What do you think keithy?


----------



## keithy (May 2, 2017)

I also think it's being done really well. I love Corrie for this kind of stuff. The actor who plays Bethany used to really irritate me but she is acting this brilliantly. I love how it's starting to get really disorientating which is how it feels when you're being manipulated like that. 

I also like that they're not just focussing on the boring barlow storyline or Sally's stalker.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 2, 2017)

The soaps generally always do these stories really well IMO, they put a lot of effort into the research and it shows. I used to find her really irritating too! She's come into her own in this though, fair play to her. Always thought it must be hard to do these story lines - must feel like you're under a lot of pressure and responsibility to get it right.


----------



## keithy (May 2, 2017)

It's just so so so good - the way that every time it starts to seem a bit extreme and you think "but look... her mum is in reach... she just needs to say..." then it is snatched back and you see exactly why she is stuck. The way he reels her in and then just does the right things to make her feel alone. Ugh. 

I would definitely show this to young people. And just people in general as this is a really classic kind of manipulation that happens to people of all ages and genders and we can all learn from it.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 2, 2017)

The clip I saw the other day was when he said he would sleep on the sofa and it's all 'I don't want to split up either' and then BAM 'you're a baby'. So clever and so true. 

Hear you on people in general front. Have worked with women who accessed services because of what they saw in soap storylines / dramas / documentaries so hope it enables lots more people to reach out.


----------



## Shirl (May 3, 2017)

purenarcotic and keithy with regard to the people doing the manipulating, is it a learned thing? Watching this on Corrie I can see how he's doing it but I'm unsure if people who do this just do it naturally without thinking about it or is it something that they think about and practice to get right?
I may have phrased this badly but I hope you get what I mean.


----------



## phillm (May 3, 2017)

Shirl said:


> There was no Minnie Walker.



sorry Minnie Caldwell....







Minnie Caldwell


----------



## butchersapron (May 3, 2017)

...and annie walker.


----------



## Shirl (May 3, 2017)

...and Martha Longhurst


----------



## Libertad (May 3, 2017)

...and Albert Tatlock.


----------



## Espresso (May 3, 2017)

The writing and acting for Bethany and Nathan is gobsmackingly good.
He makes my skin crawl and all I want to do is give her a cuddle and get her out of there. The character of Mel is the hardest for me to get my head around. She knows what Nathan is and she's always there, doing his bidding. Scary.


----------



## Shirl (May 3, 2017)

Espresso said:


> The writing and acting for Bethany and Nathan is gobsmackingly good.
> He makes my skin crawl and all I want to do is give her a cuddle and get her out of there. The character of Mel is the hardest for me to get my head around. She knows what Nathan is and she's always there, doing his bidding. Scary.


For some reason I sort of like Mel. It's like she's got a good heart really but she's ruled by Nathan. I am trying to understand all this but I find it difficult and I still can't figure out if someone decides to manipulate or they they just do manipulate with being conscious of it although they are conscious that they get others to do what they want. I mean are they bastards because its just what they are and make the most of it. Or are they bastards and find ways to get away with things by consciously using manipulation.
Or am I getting it all wrong.
I think I see manipulation sometimes irl but I can't work out if the people doing the manipulation are employing tactics or is it just the way they think.


----------



## harpo (May 3, 2017)

Isn't his long-term plan to pimp her out?


----------



## Celyn (May 3, 2017)

Espresso said:


> The writing and acting for Bethany and Nathan is gobsmackingly good.
> He makes my skin crawl and all I want to do is give her a cuddle and get her out of there. The character of Mel is the hardest for me to get my head around. She knows what Nathan is and she's always there, doing his bidding. Scary.



Yes, I don't quite know where Mel fits in. But I probably missed an episode where that was made clear.

Doesn't Bethany find it the tiniest bit odd that any "party" Nathan has involves blokes only, the only women present being herself and Mel?  NOT just the most recent get-together, which was supposedly to talk business then have drinks, but I'm sure there was one that WAS meant to be a social occasion, yet all guests were male. Although she's too far in now to notice much from now on, I suppose.

Not sure about acting: Bethany seems to do either "pretty, all hair done and made up, cheerful and chatty", or "pretty, all hair done and made up, 'oh look, you can see by my eyes that I am worried or sad', sort of thing.


----------



## Looby (May 3, 2017)

In trafficking you'll often find an alpha victim, someone who was trafficked themselves but ends up taking on more responsibility and gains the trust of the trafficker. They can even become traffickers themselves but they are still victims. When we see it, they're doing it to save their own skin basically. I'm guessing it's a similar situation with Mel here but I might be wrong.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 3, 2017)

Shirl said:


> purenarcotic and keithy with regard to the people doing the manipulating, is it a learned thing? Watching this on Corrie I can see how he's doing it but I'm unsure if people who do this just do it naturally without thinking about it or is it something that they think about and practice to get right?
> I may have phrased this badly but I hope you get what I mean.



They know what they're doing, it's conscious decision making. And I've no doubt that the more they do it the better they get.


----------



## Shirl (May 3, 2017)

purenarcotic said:


> They know what they're doing, it's conscious decision making. And I've no doubt that the more they do it the better they get.


Thanks.  I know people like this


----------



## Espresso (May 6, 2017)

What am I missing about Aidan? 
He has two women slavering over him; he won't marry the first one and won't leave her for the second one. Yet both of them are delighted with him. 
Why?


----------



## Lepton (May 6, 2017)

Espresso said:


> What am I missing about Aidan?
> He has two women slavering over him; he won't marry the first one and won't leave her for the second one. Yet both of them are delighted with him.
> Why?


  Teaser  for a story at some point


----------



## twentythreedom (May 8, 2017)

I've been catching up the last few weeks on ITV player, but missed a chunk - what happened to Phelan?


----------



## Shirl (May 8, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> I've been catching up the last few weeks on ITV player, but missed a chunk - what happened to Phelan?


He's still around, nobody's noticed he murdered Andy and he's keeping a low profile for now. Oh, and he's taking Faye to visit her boyfriend in borstal or whatever they are called now but no one knows about that.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 8, 2017)

Shirl said:


> He's still around, nobody's noticed he murdered Andy and he's keeping a low profile for now. Oh, and he's taking Faye to visit her boyfriend in borstal or whatever they are called now but no one knows about that.


Cheers


----------



## keithy (May 22, 2017)

WHOA


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2017)

Vic Reeves is going to be in it! 
Vic Reeves lands Coronation Street role - BBC News
I've never watched it, even though Harry Hill made me almost a fan by proxy. 
Might have to start watching it now, but I tend to lack commitment to soap operas.


----------



## keithy (May 22, 2017)

Norh Orang Utan  there is an important sex ring story going on and a twist has just happened


----------



## purenarcotic (May 22, 2017)

keithy said:


> Norh Orang Utan  there is an important sex ring story going on and a twist has just happened



I've not been watching but I hope it's a good one and someone's noticed / she's got some help.


----------



## keithy (May 22, 2017)

It's not good but it is very realistic


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2017)

keithy said:


> Norh Orang Utan  there is an important sex ring story going on and a twist has just happened


I posted the news cos I thought people would be interested.


----------



## keithy (May 29, 2017)

WTAF I know they gave a warning about 'scenes of distress' but I was not prepared for that scene with Daniel just now. Did I miss summet or did Corrie just show an explicit self harming scene?


----------



## Celyn (May 30, 2017)

You're probably right. I first thought that he had accidentally cut himself and had then run to the wash basin, but all that squeezing and grimacing dramatically at the mirror did make it seem otherwise.

All a bit odd, though. I mean, if the whole idea is that someone ought to keep an eye on Ken for his health, how can it make sense to send him to do some sort of camping, basically, with Daniel in a flat probably bereft of kitchen things and bedding and general comfortable things?

Very clever of Ken to feel healthy enough to go digging up rose bushes, and clever to know where to find a spade - almost a disappointment not to have a "WTF it is corpse of Daniels's mother!" scene.


----------



## keithy (May 30, 2017)

It was the sticking his finger into the wound - horrible


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 12, 2017)

Wow, pub toilet sex! Corrie goes soft porn.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 4, 2017)

How did Phelan gat his black eye?
I was away last week but thought I'd caught up on all the episodes I missed and can't find any explanation for the black eye


----------



## Geri (Jul 4, 2017)

Shirl said:


> How did Phelan gat his black eye?
> I was away last week but thought I'd caught up on all the episodes I missed and can't find any explanation for the black eye


 
I don't think it has been explained, although I missed yesterday's episodes.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 4, 2017)

Geri said:


> I don't think it has been explained, although I missed yesterday's episodes.


It wasn't explained yesterday.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 12, 2017)

Heck, I never thought I'd be a little bit in love with Craig


----------



## Espresso (Jul 12, 2017)

Craig is ace, I think he's one of the best young adults in soap for a long time. He's not a git or a smartarse or a wannabe gangster or a demon or any of the things the writers usually create for teenage characters.
Not all teenagers are hateful twonks and it is refreshing to see an example of a genuinely nice lad in a soap.

Now as I have said that they will have him going spectacularly off the rails next week, won't they?
Bugger.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 12, 2017)

Espresso said:


> Craig is ace, I think he's one of the best young adults in soap for a long time. He's not a git or a smartarse or a wannabe gangster or a demon or any of the things the writers usually create for teenage characters.
> Not all teenagers are hateful twonks and it is refreshing to see an example of a genuinely nice lad in a soap.
> 
> Now as I have said that they will have him going spectacularly off the rails next week, won't they?
> Bugger.


I agree that Craig has always been sound, he's a good lad. They had better not change his character or there'll be trouble.


----------



## keithy (Jul 12, 2017)

I particularly like that he is a young lad from a working class background who has been parented lovingly and turned out compassionate and generous and not a thug.


----------



## keithy (Jul 21, 2017)

YES CRAIG


----------



## Libertad (Dec 28, 2017)

Whither Phelan?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 28, 2018)

_I'll get you for harassment._

Writing is so crap now - never ending phelan. 

And i'm on smack now


Worse than eastenders.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 28, 2018)

edit:ignore


----------



## keithy (Feb 28, 2018)

Oh Craigy


----------



## ash (Feb 28, 2018)

keithy said:


> Oh Craigy


I think his story is the only decent one on there at the moment and he’s a great actor


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 1, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> _I'll get you for harassment._
> 
> Writing is so crap now - never ending phelan.
> 
> ...



NOTHING is worse than eastenders at the moment.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 1, 2018)

I like Craig but do think his sudden OCD has come a bit out of nowhere. Has he always had it? I didn't think people suddenly got it


----------



## ash (Mar 1, 2018)

Hellsbells said:


> I like Craig but do think his sudden OCD has come a bit out of nowhere. Has he always had it? I didn't think people suddenly got it


I’m pretty sure it can occur spontaneously. I used to work on a ward that specialised in it but that was over 30 years ago so my knowledge is a little rusty.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 1, 2018)

ash said:


> I’m pretty sure it can occur spontaneously. I used to work on a ward that specialised in it but that was over 30 years ago so my knowledge is a little rusty.


Ok fair enough. Didn't realise that.


----------



## Looby (Mar 1, 2018)

Hellsbells said:


> I like Craig but do think his sudden OCD has come a bit out of nowhere. Has he always had it? I didn't think people suddenly got it


It’s been building fairly gradually (for soap time), after the Nathan stuff I think.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 1, 2018)

Haven't seen it for quite a while. It was the last bastion of good soap writing after Eastenders went to shit but now it's gone the same way, for shame.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 13, 2018)

Nice tribute from the cobbles.
Corrie's on-set tribute to bombing victims


----------



## Celyn (Mar 13, 2018)

That's sweet.

Reading through the linked article, I see that the extended set will now give Weatherfield its own police station, which makes enough sense considering the number of murders in just one or two little streets.   .   Also a tattoo parlour. Scope for comedy but they're a bit late to the "laugh at bad tattoos" game. Also a snooker hall and an Indian restaurant. This tiny place is *very* well supplied with food/ drink places, but that's OK because the place has no unemployment or poverty.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 14, 2018)

Next week's storyline looks pretty disturbing and grim


----------



## Libertad (Mar 15, 2018)

Hellsbells said:


> Next week's storyline looks pretty disturbing and grim



When the character first appeared La Liberette expressed the view that he was a wrongun.


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 26, 2018)

Two mentions of the New Zealand embassy tonight.

Nomenclature fail: Commonwealth nations don't have embassies. They have High Commissions.


----------



## keithy (May 7, 2018)

Whoa.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 7, 2018)

keithy said:


> Whoa.


Recorded it. I read It was going to be grim.


----------



## keithy (May 7, 2018)

It was well done but v v emotional and triggering for anyone with experience of suicide.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 8, 2018)

keithy said:


> It was well done but v v emotional and triggering for anyone with experience of suicide.


That was hard viewing!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 1, 2018)

Thank fuck for that


----------



## D'wards (Jun 1, 2018)

As I said on other thread I needlessly resurrected, not seen it for 20 years but it was great tonight. Although I assume not every episode contains as much excitement/stabbings


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 1, 2018)

D'wards said:


> As I said on other thread I needlessly resurrected, not seen it for 20 years but it was great tonight. Although I assume not every episode contains as much excitement/stabbings


No, that's EastEnders


----------



## ash (Jun 1, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> No, that's EastEnders


Both involved stabbings and are pretty good tonight imo


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 1, 2018)

ash said:


> Both involved stabbings and are pretty good tonight imo


If you say so


----------



## ash (Jun 1, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> If you say so


I think EE portrayed the roles of all involved in a very sensitive manner however CS was mental but enjoyed both in different ways!!


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 7, 2018)

Why has Kevin Webster got such a dark tan? Was there an early heatwave in Weatherfield and only he went out in it?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 22, 2019)

There's a campaign to get Audrey Roberts to number 1 on iTunes

Lets get Audrey Roberts to number 1 on itunes


----------



## keithy (Jan 22, 2019)

Is anyone else sick of waiting for Sinead to die now?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 22, 2019)

Let's get it to #1


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 22, 2019)

keithy said:


> Is anyone else sick of waiting for Sinead to die now?


I think she's going to squeak a while longer.


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 15, 2019)

Character in Corrie tonight: Wayne Hayes. Daily Mash name!


----------



## Celyn (Apr 15, 2019)

Isn't that a painting by Constable?


----------



## Celyn (Apr 15, 2019)

Is he the H & S guy? He seems a sort of junior Roy but without the imperturbability bit.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 16, 2019)

Celyn said:


> Is he the H & S guy?


Yes, and constables Wayne hayes would out act him.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 24, 2019)

Gemma's mum: "all property is theft' calling out her boss for being a 'capitalist'


----------



## Celyn (Jul 25, 2019)

Yes, but in her case it's to indicate what a sneaky thieving chances she is.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 25, 2019)

Celyn said:


> Yes, but in her case it's to indicate what a sneaky thieving chances she is.


Not good.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 30, 2019)

Any views on Kevin Webster giving up on Weatherfield Town this season? DHFC opinions particularly welcome.


----------



## Geri (Aug 12, 2019)

OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 25, 2020)

Did anyone see the first Covid era episode last night? I haven't watched it in months and can't work out who all these new characters are.

ETA. They had a one way system in the Kabin though which made me LOL


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 27, 2020)

Just spotted this in the local paper - Corrie's first outside set in 1975.  You can just make out the pub sign above the Rovers.  The street is is on was originally called Grape Street.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 28, 2022)

The blatant product placement in Corrie is getting really annoying. Every shot of someone talking to someone behind the bar of the Rovers has a HEINEKEN 0% beer tap fully in frame.

Not satisfied with this they then have that annoying Canadian brother of Gail order a “Heineken Zero” in the script the other night. This can fuck right off.


----------

